# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Без сиропа

## Burlesque

Я не могу назвать себя робким и стеснительным человеком. Даже деликатным не могу назвать. Понимающим, заботливым, сострадательным – тоже нет. И очень часто не скрываю своих эмоций, говорю то, что не всем приятно слышать. Но я не люблю обижать людей, и поэтому очень часто подавляю в себе желание написать или сказать что-то едкое, колкое и «неприличное». Но бывают моменты, что я просто не успеваю подавить сарказм, и он вырывается наружу. Что я испытываю при этом? Облегчение. Иногда с примесью чувства вины, которое, в свою очередь, я тоже пытаюсь подавить как можно скорее, пока оно как червь, не начало точить меня изнутри. И то, что мне приходится в себе всегда что-то подавлять, действует на меня самым разрушительным образом. Эх, как же я завидую тем, кто может вести себя совершенно раскованно, не заботясь о том, что о них подумают окружающие. Предвижу предложения умников «заголиться, да улочки две дать по селу», а потом посмотреть, что будет, - но речь не об этом. Я не про неадекватные поступки. Я про уверенность в своих действиях.

----------


## Burlesque

Прочитала в одной из тем: 



> Все мы здесь, чтобы выражать свои чувства, в той или иной манере.


 О, думаю, а давайте. Сейчас же начну выражать. В своей манере, без сахарного сиропа. И подавлять себя не буду. Это же очень увлекательно – говорить то, что приходит в голову, игнорируя внутреннего цензора. «Дружище, ты – мудак. Но ты не огорчайся, на Земле кроме меня ещё 7 763 035 302 человек, и ты обязательно встретишь того, кто так не считает». А он мне: «Спасибо, ты меня обнадёжила, хандры как ни бывало!». Люблю поддержать в трудную минуту.

----------


## culexus

_Лучше тебе не знать ничего о них, кроме
факта, что те, кто всегда живут на изломе,
отлично владеют собой и не смотрятся лживо,
если хохочут, будто закадровым смехом в ситкоме;
что те, кто всегда веселы, и ярко сияют, и выглядят живо –
на деле
давно
пребывают
в коме._


А настоящая безжалостность - которая не средство уже и не цель - она происходит от безжалостности к себе. Такому человеку твоя жалость (снисходительность или сдержанность - называй как хочешь) - нахер не нужна : )


Хочешь отпробовать "настоящей откровенности" - найди себе достойного оппонента. И ты либо сама станешь по-настоящему раскованной - изнутри, без натуги и понтов; либо же по-настоящему поймешь - отчего люди не грубят и не задевают других (и опять - не ради "приличий" так делают). Впрочем, одно другому не мешает.

----------


## June

> Эх, как же я завидую тем, кто может вести себя совершенно раскованно, не заботясь о том, что о них подумают окружающие.


 


> Я про уверенность в своих действиях.


 Никогда не считал "раскованность" и "уверенность" положительными или отрицательными качествами. Они могут быть хороши, только являясь производными от чего-то большего. Пилот, уверенно сажающий самолёт в шторм. Привлекательная девушка, раскованно танцующая свой танец. Если это алкаш, раскованно обмочившийся у всех на виду или заблевавший пол в вагоне метро, или чиновник, уверенно "оптимизировавший" больничный бюджет и обрекший на преждевременную смерть или невыносимые страдания тысячи соотечественников, то ну их нафиг такие "раскованность" и "уверенность".

----------


## Burlesque

*culexus*, давайте обойдёмся без нагромождения красивых фраз, ими и так пестрит весь форум. А за фразами – пустота. Шикарные вывески без содержания. За многими из них - желание показать свой умок, поучая других. Не столько сочувствие, сколько тщеславие. Не столько сострадание, сколько самолюбование. Есть очень меткая цитата, приписанная Раневской: «Лучше быть хорошим человеком, ругающимся матом, чем тихой, воспитанной тварью». Но «видимо это слишком сложно уяснить таким умным людям вроде вас». Кстати, тоже цитата, но уже одного из участников этого форума).

----------


## culexus

Не-не, я - напротив - дурачок и простофиля : )

А совет - как вариант ответа на ваш вопрос про раскованность - я вам дал.

Не нужен - не страшно.

----------


## Burlesque

> Не-не, я - напротив - дурачок и простофиля : )


 Если бы ты не был уверен в обратном, то никогда бы так о себе не написал.

----------


## Burlesque

Что касается «оппонентов»… Не уверена я, что даже самый славный из них заставит меня взглянуть на мир по-другому. У меня было достаточно времени, чтобы менять ракурс, я видела его со всех сторон.

----------


## Burlesque

Каждый человек с самого момента рождения наделён определённым набором энергий. Не могут же все поголовно быть сдержанными, воспитанными тихонями. Есть такие, но я другая. Не думаю, что «там» действуют наобум, присуждая каждому что придётся). Если такие качества есть во мне, и мне сложно ими управлять, то бесполезно с ними бороться, пытаясь «сделать себя лучше», привести в соответствие линейке стандартов этого далеко не идеального мира. Эти качества надо принять, усовершенствовать и извлечь из них максимальную пользу.

----------


## jozh

Да вы просто Доктор Хаус в женском обличьи)
Не в смысле - врач)

----------


## culexus

Снова да опять - про баню. Я-то думал мы щас славно полаемся, без сиропу, а ты опять "Не уверена", "сложно управлять", "бесполезно". Да тьфу!

Не уверена ты потому, что ты скажешь гадость какую человеку - и не готова к его реакции. Ты даже и сама не знаешь - с какой целью ему её сказала, потому что гадость эта - она не ДЛЯ чего-то сказана, а ОТ чего-то - а именно - от твоей внутренней неудовлетворенности и неспокойности. Эта "грязь" из твоих уст льется как вода из переполнившейся бочки в сильный дождь. Ты не контролируешь это и даже пока не понимаешь - почему так происходит.

Спокойный человек ругаться просто так не будет - это в конце концов надо энергию же тратить - а зачем её тратить на это дерьмо? Спокойный человек может ругаться, чтобы до кого-то достучаться или из любви к искусству - иногда кто-нибудь даже материться так, что аж заслушаешся : ) А тебя вся эта байда - от внутреннего непорядка, *Burlesque*, поэтому "Не могут же все поголовно быть сдержанными" - че, блин, за тупость? Словно быть сдержанным - это какая-то титаническая работа; да ничего подобного - это естественное состояние уравновешенной психики, в которой более-менее порядок. В беспорядочной же психики - ты и будешь искать объяснений проявлений этого беспорядка долго и безуспешно, так как "объяснений" можно напридумывать сколько угодно, но по факту они сводятся к тому, что в голове - беспорядок.

----------


## Burlesque

> Снова да опять - про баню. Я-то думал мы щас славно полаемся, без сиропу, а ты опять "Не уверена", "сложно управлять", "бесполезно". Да тьфу!


 culexus, извини, дружище, я не сразу поняла, что тот «достойный оппонент» - это ты и есть, ахах) 

Подожди… меня сейчас осенило… уж не о себе ли ты там писал:




> Лучше тебе не знать ничего о них, кроме
> факта, что те, кто всегда живут на изломе,
> отлично владеют собой и не смотрятся лживо…


 


> А настоящая безжалостность - которая не средство уже и не цель - она происходит от безжалостности к себе. Такому человеку твоя жалость (снисходительность или сдержанность - называй как хочешь) - нахер не нужна : )


 Это ты что ли «такой человек»?) Это ж надо, как некоторое умеют кучеряво себя анонсировать, ахах) И вроде не напрямую, но с намёком) Вот, мол, есть такие… Всю жизнь на изломе… Работают в условия Крайнего Севера. Нос отморожен… Нахер нам твоя жалость… Мы сами себя не жалеем… Пойдем сейчас и руки отморозим, хер пойми кому назло…




> Не уверена ты потому, что ты скажешь гадость какую человеку - и не готова к его реакции.


 Дружище, я не только готова к ответной реакции, я почти всегда примерно знаю, какой реакции ожидать.




> Ты даже и сама не знаешь - с какой целью ему её сказала, потому что гадость эта - она не ДЛЯ чего-то сказана, а ОТ чего-то - а именно - от твоей внутренней неудовлетворенности и неспокойности


 Во-первых, я не считаю гадостью то, что говорю или пишу. Это не мёд, но и не гадость. Это оценка, и как правило, справедливая, а не просто желание нагнуть кого-то, без основания. А по-твоему выходит, что все критики – внутренне неудовлетворённые люди). 




> А тебя вся эта байда - от внутреннего непорядка, Burlesque, поэтому "Не могут же все поголовно быть сдержанными" - че, блин, за тупость? Словно быть сдержанным - это какая-то титаническая работа; да ничего подобного - это естественное состояние уравновешенной психики, в которой более-менее порядок. В беспорядочной же психики - ты и будешь искать объяснений проявлений этого беспорядка долго и безуспешно, так как "объяснений" можно напридумывать сколько угодно, но по факту они сводятся к тому, что в голове - беспорядок.


 А ты-то что так разволновался, удовлетворённый ты наш?) После этого сумбура ещё большой вопрос, кто из нас двоих спокойнее.

----------


## culexus

> culexus, извини, дружище, я не сразу поняла, что тот «достойный оппонент» - это ты и есть, ахах) 
> 
> Подожди… меня сейчас осенило… уж не о себе ли ты там писал:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Это ты что ли «такой человек»?) Это ж надо, как некоторое умеют кучеряво себя анонсировать, ахах) И вроде не напрямую, но с намёком) Вот, мол, есть такие… Всю жизнь на изломе… Работают в условия Крайнего Севера. Нос отморожен… Нахер нам твоя жалость… Мы сами себя не жалеем… Пойдем сейчас и руки отморозим, хер пойми кому назло…
> 
> ...


 Именно в оценках ты и тонешь, *Burlesque*. "Справедливых" : ) Только вот обосновать эти оценки, кроме как именования их "справедливыми" - не получится. Ты и сама, надо полагать, чувствуешь это - отсюда и "неуверенность", но продолжаешь кушать кактус.

----------


## Remarque

Такое ощущение, что этот топик создан для троллинга) Бурлеска в лучших традициях энергетического вампиризма расправляется со своим оппонентом, хотя начинала вроде за здравие)

----------


## Burlesque

> Именно в оценках ты и тонешь, *Burlesque*. "Справедливых" : ) Только вот обосновать эти оценки, кроме как именования их "справедливыми" - не получится. Ты и сама, надо полагать, чувствуешь это - отсюда и "неуверенность", но продолжаешь кушать кактус.


 Это мой кактус, *culexus*, и я продолжу его кушать, независимо от того, что ты по этому поводу думаешь. И это справедливо.

----------


## Burlesque

> Такое ощущение, что этот топик создан для троллинга)


 Ага, специально для тебя. Чтобы ты здесь «немножко троллил»). 




> хотя начинала вроде за здравие)


 Ну зато я теперь поняла, что самое главное в задуманном деле - не обращать внимания на хейтеров, проецирующих свой неудачный опыт на мой феноменальный проект))

----------


## Remarque

Это делает тебе честь) Я вообще не уверен, что смогу затроллить тебя, тогда уж лучше обсудить твою тему)

----------


## Remarque

> Я не могу назвать себя робким и стеснительным человеком. Даже деликатным не могу назвать. Понимающим, заботливым, сострадательным – тоже нет. И очень часто не скрываю своих эмоций, говорю то, что не всем приятно слышать. Но я не люблю обижать людей, и поэтому очень часто подавляю в себе желание написать или сказать что-то едкое, колкое и «неприличное». Но бывают моменты, что я просто не успеваю подавить сарказм, и он вырывается наружу. Что я испытываю при этом? Облегчение. Иногда с примесью чувства вины, которое, в свою очередь, я тоже пытаюсь подавить как можно скорее, пока оно как червь, не начало точить меня изнутри. И то, что мне приходится в себе всегда что-то подавлять, действует на меня самым разрушительным образом. Эх, как же я завидую тем, кто может вести себя совершенно раскованно, не заботясь о том, что о них подумают окружающие. Предвижу предложения умников «заголиться, да улочки две дать по селу», а потом посмотреть, что будет, - но речь не об этом. Я не про неадекватные поступки. Я про уверенность в своих действиях.


 


> действует на меня самым разрушительным образом.


 .А в чём конкретно этот разрушительный образ для тебя выражается? Уходишь в себя, избегаешь вольно или невольно тех, кому в той или иной мере нагрубила?


Думаю, что многие люди, производящие впечатление раскованных, ещё как заботятся о том, что о них подумают, просто умело маскируют это.

----------


## Burlesque

> А в чём конкретно этот разрушительный образ для тебя выражается? Уходишь в себя, избегаешь вольно или невольно тех, кому в той или иной мере нагрубила?


 Ну, «уходить в себя» - это для меня характерно, и без существенных на то причин… Мне наедине с собой очень комфортно, и иногда стоит больших усилий заставить себя общаться с кем-то «не по делу»). То есть, если коммуникации касаются рабочих или бытовых моментов, то у меня нет проблем с контактами. Но как только я почувствую чьё-то притяжение, то с этого момента моя внутренняя ракушка, испытывая отторжение, с грохотом закрывается. Всё, «враг» не пройдёт)). Вот так обычно происходит. Самое обидное, что многим из тех людей, кто «не прошли», я тоже симпатизировала, и можно же было наладить общение, завязать дружеские отношения. Но потом понимаю, что… только чисто теоретически… И ещё заметила, что мне гораздо легче общаться с людьми старше себя не менее, чем лет на 10. Мне кажется, что они меня лучше понимают, и я чувствую себя спокойнее. 
Очень сильно недавно удивилась, прочитав, что для россиян главной трудностью самоизоляции было отсутствие живого общения. Мне это сложно понять. Для меня дистанционная работа – это просто праздник какой-то. 
Я не избегаю тех, кому нагрубила. Но несколько дней после инцидента чувствую себя самым отвратительным образом. А когда понимаю, что второй участник скандала чувствует тоже самое, то это усугубляет моё состояние. 




> Думаю, что многие люди, производящие впечатление раскованных, ещё как заботятся о том, что о них подумают, просто умело маскируют это.


 Думаю, что никто из вас так и не понял, о чём я пыталась здесь сказать). Наверное, надо было сформулировать свою мысль яснее, может, на конкретном примере. Может, когда-нибудь я попытаюсь снова…)

----------


## jozh

> Но как только я почувствую чьё-то притяжение, то с этого момента моя внутренняя ракушка, испытывая отторжение, с грохотом закрывается. Всё, «враг» не пройдёт


 


> Может, когда-нибудь я попытаюсь снова…)


 Обязательно пытайся, Бурлеска! Иначе эта ракушка начнет сжимать со всех сторон. Ты знаешь, как умирают кораллы? Их убивает собственная неуязвимость...

----------


## Wasted

> Ну, «уходить в себя» - это для меня характерно, и без существенных на то причин… Мне наедине с собой очень комфортно, и иногда стоит больших усилий заставить себя общаться с кем-то «не по делу»). То есть, если коммуникации касаются рабочих или бытовых моментов, то у меня нет проблем с контактами. Но как только я почувствую чьё-то притяжение, то с этого момента моя внутренняя ракушка, испытывая отторжение, с грохотом закрывается. Всё, «враг» не пройдёт)). Вот так обычно происходит. Самое обидное, что многим из тех людей, кто «не прошли», я тоже симпатизировала, и можно же было наладить общение, завязать дружеские отношения. Но потом понимаю, что… только чисто теоретически… И ещё заметила, что мне гораздо легче общаться с людьми старше себя не менее, чем лет на 10. Мне кажется, что они меня лучше понимают, и я чувствую себя спокойнее. 
> Очень сильно недавно удивилась, прочитав, что для россиян главной трудностью самоизоляции было отсутствие живого общения. Мне это сложно понять. Для меня дистанционная работа – это просто праздник какой-то. 
> Я не избегаю тех, кому нагрубила. Но несколько дней после инцидента чувствую себя самым отвратительным образом. А когда понимаю, что второй участник скандала чувствует тоже самое, то это усугубляет моё состояние. 
> 
> 
> 
> Думаю, что никто из вас так и не понял, о чём я пыталась здесь сказать). Наверное, надо было сформулировать свою мысль яснее, может, на конкретном примере. Может, когда-нибудь я попытаюсь снова…)


 
То же самое за собой замечаю: как только отношения начинают выходить на более близкий уровень, я начинаю их избегать. Мне очень просто общаться с впервые знакомыми людьми и гораздо труднее впоследствии.

----------


## Burlesque

Наблюдаю за теми, кто ведёт свои каналы на Дзен. Женщины не столько пишут, сколько фотки свои постят. Заметила, что мало кто из них стесняется своего внешнего вида. Меня это тоже немало удивляет. Я не ханжа, и, если есть на что посмотреть, почему бы не показать… Но только, если это есть. Одно дело врач в защитном костюме поверх купальника, которую сам губернатор поблагодарил за труд, а другое – 60-летняя «роза аморе» в коротких шортах поверх отвислой задницы. И постит она свою куриную жопку регулярно, вперемешку со стихами (кстати, неплохими) и прозой жизни (тоже в качественном исполнении). И вот она пишет, а я читаю. Иногда даже комментирую, с уважением к таланту). Иной раз холодный пот пробивает от её фоток, а ей хоть бы что, всё равно, говорит, выйду на монетизацию, хоть убейся. В общем, она сама себе нравится, стеснения никакого не испытывает, комплексов относительно внешних данных нет. Вообще никаких комплексов нет. Многие, конечно, думают: «А тётка-то глупая совсем». Но… она открыта, и вот этот главный момент – она собой довольна. Знаю, что уже не раз говорили об этом, но я скажу еще раз, потому что это, блять, важно и всех касается – самому себе надо нравиться, свои действия надо оценивать по возможности только положительно, а если не получается – найти оправдание и немедленно снять с себя обвинение, как если бы перед вами стоял самый дорогой вам человек, который ближе некуда.

----------


## Burlesque

Коль были затронуты… Считаю долгом прокомментировать…. Хорошо, хоть сатисфакции не требуете. 
И всё про каких-то людей особенных пишут, о которых мне «лучше не знать ничего», хех. Ребят, успокойтесь уже, вы таких даже не встречали, поэтому рассуждать, о чём пекутся истинные одиночки и суровые парни в коме, вам знать не дано. Вы далеки от этой темы).

----------


## White_Gargouil

А все же хорошо, что есть такие люди, как Burlesque. Способные поведать всю неприглядную "правду" в лицо. Вежливых всем нам хватает, которые из своей вежливости дурного не посмеют сказать, даже если оно во благо (например, я такой и есть, можете обращаться).
И,полагаю, нам не следует сломя голову оскорбляться этой грубоватой "правдой", а лучше бы примерить ее на себя и критично взвесить. Ведь вполне может оказаться, что с той "правды" можно целиком или частично опустить кавычки, а это в свою очередь вдет нас к большему пониманию самих себя. Разве не благо?
Burlesque, вы можете придраться и к моему высокопарному тону, но уверяю, я сам заложник такой манеры, как и вы - заложник своей)

----------


## Burlesque

О господи…
Ощущение такое, как если бы я ранним утром открыла дверь своего дома, собираясь выйти, а на пороге стояли бы вежливо улыбающиеся Свидетели Иеговы с коробкой для пожертвований. «А вот вы где-то там вставили нашу цитату, и мы решили зайти…» Как мило. Но я по понедельникам не подаю.

----------


## culexus

О, тема-то зашла! : )

*Burlesque*, это всё опять же в манере "Я не такая, я жду трамвая!" А чтобы не дай бог не засомневались - превентивная агрессия в виде оценивания - типа: "Да ты ж недостаточно суровый!" : )

В режиме Бабы Ванги, я бы сказал, что очень вероятно, что вы сами были продолжительное время объектом приложения высоких и - несомненно СПРАВЕДЛИВЫХ! - стандартов и требований со стороны ближайших людей, имевших на вас влияние. Скорее всего - это был один или оба родителя, реже такое бывает со стороны тирана-супруга. Так же, полагаю, что не смотря на все старания - а по наблюдения вы таки, например, образованы, а, значит, прилагали усилия определенные - высоким стандартам так и не смогли соответствовать, но вот манеру "справедливого критика" переняли.

Это я не собираюсь оценивать - вам с этим жить, но раз вы здесь, и раз подняли эту тему - вероятно вам это не приносит удовлетворения, очевидно что ограничивает и, в целом, вызывает дискомфорт.

Смысл же в том, что справедливость - как бы её не декларировали объективной - а она таки всегда относительна. Идеалы - иллюзорны. Есть живые люди и реальные ситуации, а то, что люди пытаются на них натянуть и навязать им - это тот самый "кактус". Вся эта "справедливость" - как следствие своей относительности - множит раздор и негатив, что вы в своей жизни и вполне чувствуете.

Выход тут - любовь. Но к ней надо еще придти, это не про "бабочек в животе", романтику и прочая - это тоже суровая такая любовь : ))) прошедшая сквозь и восторженность, и холодный цинизм.

----------


## Remarque

> Во-первых, я не считаю гадостью то, что говорю или пишу. Это не мёд, но и не гадость.


 Тут ты права) Пока что не замечал в твоих постах ничего обидного. Даже импонирует твой дружески-ироничный тон) Прямых оскорблений своих оппонентов избегаешь, быстро и легко переходишь с собеседником на "ты", используя доверительные




> culexus, извини, дружище


 


> Ребят, успокойтесь уже


 
 Критикуешь других, но и о себе любимой не забываешь



> Нос отморожен… Нахер нам твоя жалость… Мы сами себя не жалеем… Пойдем сейчас и руки отморозим, хер пойми кому назло…


 
В общем, на мой скромный взгляд, всё у тебя с общением в норме. Конечно, всегда найдётся кто-нибудь легкоранимый, кто обидится, но многим даже понравится твоя насмешливая манера вести беседы. Любо-дорого читать. Пусть и с колкостями, но и они в рамках. 

Единственное, что раздражает в твоих постах, так это французские кавычки) От "ёлочек" веет пылью и нафталином, но больше пока что не к чему придраться. 




> Но как только я почувствую чьё-то притяжение, то с этого момента моя внутренняя ракушка, испытывая отторжение, с грохотом закрывается. Всё, «враг» не пройдёт)). Вот так обычно происходит. Самое обидное, что многим из тех людей, кто «не прошли», я тоже симпатизировала, и можно же было наладить общение, завязать дружеские отношения. Но потом понимаю, что… только чисто теоретически… И ещё заметила, что мне гораздо легче общаться с людьми старше себя не менее, чем лет на 10. Мне кажется, что они меня лучше понимают, и я чувствую себя спокойнее.


 


> только "чисто теоретически


 Не совсем понятно, почему только чисто теоретически?) Неужели всё-таки уже обожглась на ком-то?

----------


## Burlesque

Ахах, такое чувство, что кое-кто решил загнать мою тему подальше, в надежде, что я её больше не найду…) Я уж подумала, что всё обнулили. Но нет, всего лишь уронили. Но уронили вообще всё, Наташкины коты отдыхают).

----------


## Burlesque

> Пока что не замечал в твоих постах ничего обидного... Прямых оскорблений своих оппонентов избегаешь...


 На этом фоне очень показательно поведение остальных участников диалога. Я только заикнулась о своём неудержимом желании критиковать, никого напрямую не затрагивая, как тут же меня осудили, дали оценку, включили режим Ванги, приплели требовательных родителей и даже супруга-тирана. У них есть стандартный набор встроенных приложений, который даёт им подсказки, как правильно думать. Поэтому им кажется, что они знают, как надо себя вести, чтобы не попасть кому-то в ЧС. Для них это страшно, быть отвергнутыми, и они ищут любые способы избежать этого. Чтобы выжить, им нужна любовь. Какая конкретно любовь, они и сами не понимают. Какая-то. Необычная. Закалённая. Но обламываются они обычно как раз на этапе холодного цинизма, понимая, насколько ненависть может быть сильнее любви.

----------


## Burlesque

Настроение сегодня хреновое. Бесят все – начиная от culexus и заканчивая членами правительства.

----------


## culexus

Бурлеск и нищета... : )

У меня, кстати, еще одна догадка была, что у *Burlesque* должна быть в ин риал лайф сложившаяся репутация стервы (как следствие манеры "справедливого критика") и истерички (как следствие эмоциональной неустойчивости, которая наверняка у неё идет вкупе как последствие навязанного перфекционизма), но насчет "истерички" я не был достаточно уверен даже для предположения.

Теперь же выдам еще одно пророчество : ) весьма вероятно, что дела у *Burlesque* уже дошли до необходимости приема рецептурных препаратов серьезной такой рецептуры. Но в этом я пока тоже не уверен - недостаточно паттернов.

Да, кстати, это не оценки - это предположения на основе наблюдения, в то время как "Ценностное суждение - это суждение о правильности или неправильности чего-либо или кого-либо или о полезности чего-либо или кого-либо на основе сравнения или другой относительности." Ну, например, суждение о  крутости. А вот то, что, например, у человека рост - метр восемьдесят или близко к тому с точностью до 5 сантиметров - это не оценочное суждение : ) Как и тот факт - были ли его родители с ним строги и предъявляли постоянно высокие требования или нет; или принимает ли он транквилизаторы - есть такой факт или нет?

И "родители", и даже "стервозность" и "истеричность" - это пускай и предположения, но это о сущностном наполнении, а не оценка, и все это "не вина, а беда".

Хотя, даже и не беда - это же классно!..? ...по-крайней мере так хочет представить дело *Burlesque* : )

----------


## Burlesque

> У меня, кстати, еще одна догадка была, что у *Burlesque* должна быть в ин риал лайф сложившаяся репутация стервы (как следствие манеры "справедливого критика") и истерички (как следствие эмоциональной неустойчивости, которая наверняка у неё идет вкупе как последствие навязанного перфекционизма), но насчет "истерички" я не был достаточно уверен даже для предположения.
> 
> Теперь же выдам еще одно пророчество : ) весьма вероятно, что дела у *Burlesque* уже дошли до необходимости приема рецептурных препаратов серьезной такой рецептуры. Но в этом я пока тоже не уверен - недостаточно паттернов.


 Гениально. Но больше не строй догадок, пусть это останется твоим единственным пророчеством.

----------


## Remarque

Жаль, что твоя тема так быстро сдулась. А ведь всё так красиво начиналось. Подбрасывай хотя бы дровишек в огонь)

----------


## jozh

> Жаль, что твоя тема так быстро сдулась. А ведь всё так красиво начиналось. Подбрасывай хотя бы дровишек в огонь)


 Сюда не дрова нужны, а субстанция на вентилятор. Или бисер под ноги. Судя по всему, Бурлеску это не устраивает. Ну и правильно. Не понижает планку. Ей нужен человек её уровня, иначе нет смысла.

----------


## Burlesque

Начиная ремонт в доме, я наивно предполагала, что этот увлекательный процесс как-то меня отвлечет от гнетущих мыслей и раздирающих душу противоречий. Я жаждала освобождения, прилива сил и волны вдохновения. И вот, что из этого вышло: вместо освобождения – ещё большая угнетённость, из-за образовавшегося кредита, который отщипывает от моего зарплатного пирога изрядный такой кусман. Прилива сил тоже не случилось, всё только усугубилось. Вдохновение, правда, посещало на первых порах, но… лучше бы не посещало. Внезапно врываясь в моё сознание, оно выдавало дизайнерские решения, которые впоследствии оборачивались непоправимыми ошибками. Не знаю, было ли такое у кого-нибудь… Ты едешь в строительный гипермаркет в полной уверенности, что знаешь, какой ламинат тебе нужен. Находишь нужное цветовое решение, консультируешься с продавцом, он говорит, что на складе нет нужного количества и поставка ожидается через неделю. Ты успокаиваешься и следуешь к выходу, твой взгляд падает на образец серого оттенка… И вдруг случается он. «Инсайт». Ты, как зачарованная, идёшь к кассе и покупаешь это серое чудо, которое гарантированно не впишется в общий фон дизайна. Но тебе наплевать, ты должна немедленно притащить домой эту «прелесть». У меня уже подозрение, что они в Леруа Мерлен какое-то вещество распыляют, вызывающее неконтролируемое желание совершить покупку. А если серьезно, то меня реально напрягают эти внезапные вспышки сознания, заставляющие действовать быстро и необдуманно.

----------


## Burlesque

Понять, что моя депрессия набирает обороты, можно было несколько лет назад, когда я, в очередной раз отправившись на отдых к морю, не ощутила радости. То средство, которое мне всегда помогало, заряжало энергией, перестало действовать. Интересно, на что я только рассчитывала, начиная ремонт… Вот многие тут о любви пишут, как о панацее. Я честно вам скажу, я не верю, что это лекарство вообще хоть как-то работает. Если человек серьезно разочаровался в жизни, то любовь его уже не останавливает, наступает полное безразличие. За любовь цепляется зависимый.

----------


## jozh

Если наступило разочарование, то значит было очарование. Разочарование - это болезненный возврат к реальности, которая тоже довольно долго воспринимается болезненно. То есть. Разочарованный видит реальность не такой, которая может его удовлетворить и думает, что вся жизнь такова. Так депресняк замыкается в круг и начинает сам себя подпитывать. Я встречал немало людей, которые умудрились проблуждать в этих трех соснах всю жизнь. Но умничка Бурлеска должна вырваться. Как тот персонаж. "Изрядно ощипанный, но не побежденный".

----------


## jozh

> Если человек серьезно разочаровался в жизни, то любовь его уже не останавливает, наступает полное безразличие. За любовь цепляется зависимый.


 Но ведь невозможно совсем ни за что не цепляться, пока мы живы. Просто в случае с безразличием это цепляние почти не заметно. Как по мне, уж лучше цепляться за то, что может спасти, даже если это слабость и зависимость. Просто в случае удачи в любви этап слабости пройдет и начнется этап синергии. "Два муравья вместе копают как три муравья порознь" (с). Но и неудавшаяся любовь может убить, да... Безразличие безопаснее, в нем можно сгнить постепенно, а не вспыхнуть Сверхновой!)

----------


## Burlesque

Решила провести TV Билайн. До этого только интернет был. Вызвала мастера, пришли трое. Двое одели бахилы, третий завалил в грязных берцах. Он вольготно разгуливал по комнатам, оставляя на ламинате засохшую грязь от протектора на обуви. Я чувствовала себя неловко, он без конца пялился в разрез моей кофты. Иногда он что-то говорил на ухо своим спутникам, и я понимала, что речь обо мне. Долго, очень долго загружалось приложение. «Мы вас уже, наверное, достали?» - спросил он, «Не то слово» - ответила я. Новая проблема – нужно менять роутер, старый уже не справляется. Я и сама хотела, но в последний момент решила «сэкономить», как выяснилось, зря. Проверяю работу на одном из тв, и он, как бы невзначай, желая показать мне, как нажимать на кнопки пульта, берет мою руку в свою. Хех, интересно, на сколько процентов срабатывает этот идиотский приём в обычных случаях?) Зашла речь об переустановке, в связи с покупкой нового роутера. Вызывайте, говорит, меня, но только я часов в десять вечера приду, чтобы уже ничего не мешало. Я прямо обомлела. Понимаю, что он хочет, но, видимо, одичала уже, тупо шарахнулась, молящим взором обратилась к зашедшему в комнату второму мастеру. Он, видимо, всё понял, спросил: «Если есть вопросы, задавайте». «Скажите, какой нужно купить роутер» - простонала я. Он объяснил, и они, наконец, ушли. Я начинаю тяготиться людским присутствием, даже если это необходимо…

----------


## Holly Alto

> Я начинаю тяготиться людским присутствием, даже если это необходимо


 Хорошо, что всё обошлось. Крайне неприятная ситуация... И опасная.

----------


## Burlesque

> Хорошо, что всё обошлось. Крайне неприятная ситуация... И опасная.


 Неприятная, но не опасная. Я не живу в роскошном особняке с многочисленной прислугой, и уборкой занимаюсь сама. Человек, который не одевает бахил в чужом доме, и при этом не снимает обуви, тупо сэкономил на бахилах, но при этом не решился продемонстрировать миру свои носки. Отпускает скабрезные шутки, развязно себя ведёт, не понимает, как надо держать себя с тем, кто заказывает услугу. Вывод – он просто дурачок. Да, дураки тоже могут быть опасны, но только для тех, кто воспринимает их всерьёз).

----------


## Remarque

Но ведь будь ты с ними построже, до этого бы вообще не дошло. Например, мои родители всегда незадолго до прихода посторонних застилают всю свою квартиру газетами в несколько слоёв) Они перестраховываются таким образом. Если кто-нибудь и заявится к ним в ботинках, то либо он сам их снимет, либо будет ходить по газетам в ботах. А все полы останутся чистыми, когда их уберут. Наверное, и тебе нужно либо иметь при себе несколько лишних бахил, требуя, чтобы посторонние надели их. Либо застилай всё по старинке газетами)

----------


## Burlesque

Люблю ли я людей? Никогда об этом не задумывалась. Скорее всего, нет. Любят ли они меня? Скорее всего, тоже нет. Причём это обоюдное отсутствие любви не волнует ни одну из сторон. И это нормально, так и должно быть.  Любить всех  –  это  патология. 
Почему я замечаю в людях больше плохого, чем хорошего? Потому что мне самой плохо. И больно. Но… всё же  я не утратила знания, что этот мир прекрасен, и его невозможно будет забыть. 
Я могу спокойно реагировать на людские недостатки, если дело не касается лично меня. Если кто-то ущемляет мои интересы, то я реагирую, и бывает, очень жестко. И это тоже нормально. Ненормально «гордо» отмалчиваться, когда у тебя отжимают тренажер, включая святого мученика, которому «просто противно» что-либо предпринять в этой связи. Некоторым легче блеять беспомощной овцой, чем проявить твердость там, где надо.  
Я не боюсь говорить людям то, что о них думаю. В пределах разумного, конечно, - обычно я не ставлю в известность своего руководителя, что она тупая сука). Я не против, если люди мне будут говорить то, что они обо мне думают. Но при этом не гарантирую им безопасность). Иногда я бываю маниакально подозрительна, пытаясь разглядеть истину. Даже в милой Ванечкиной детскости я вижу признаки умелого манипулятора, прекрасно осведомлённого о том, что он нравится людям). 
Я не хочу всем нравиться, это утомительно. Мне не импонируют люди, самооценка  которых зависит от чужого мнения. В надежде на то, что зеркало мира повернётся к ним своей лучшей стороной, они начинают довольно странно себя вести, забывая, что любая попытка показать себя тем, кем на самом деле не являешься, выглядит нелепо. Это как навязывать своё внимание тому, кто в нём не нуждается, считая себя «донором». «Демьянова уха» какая-то.

----------


## Burlesque

"Привет"... Ну привет. Дальше предполагается взять тебя на руки и донести до места назначения?)

----------


## tempo

Феня, вот скажи: как может человек, верящий в многократность жизни, быть столь обиженным на эту, нынешнюю?
Или "обида" - неправильное название?

----------


## Burlesque

Ой, tempo, ты ещё тут со своей многократностью… 

Я вот сейчас о жизненных перипетиях Набата прочитала и поняла, что такое явление, как чёрная полоса, имеет место быть. Уж не знаю, может Солнце в этой декаде занесло в какой-то не тот дом, или Меркурий как-то неблагоприятно расположился, в любом случае, хорошего и у меня мало – парад проблем в действии. К концу этой недели, окончательно охреневшая от данного стечения обстоятельств, я решила расслабиться, купив бутылку Мерло. В результате выпила две, причем название второй не помню. Но это ещё ладно, ерунда. В ходе этой разлюли-малины я, по ходу, кое-кого здесь обидела, поэтому приношу свои извинения, если это так.

----------


## Nabat

Какая прелесть. Я выпил 5 Хугарденов, поругался с матушкой, сестрой и подругой (в 20-вековом смысле этого слова), а на утро попал в ДТП )

----------


## tempo

> Ой, tempo, ты ещё тут со своей многократностью…


 Тут, тут.
И желаю те, чтоб твоя чёрная полоса, увитая зелёным змием, поскорее закончилась ) и пеннорождённая Афродита подарила тебе свои объятия, послав на Зевесов х. суетливого Меркурия ))
И чтоб ты не дожила до того прекрасного времени, когда на слова "увидимся!" будешь отвечать "Этого никогда не будет!", а потом, сжалившись над недоумённо замолчавшим не поясняла ббы, что _именно_ имела в виду ))

Но, кроме шуток, мне интересно - как сочетается вера в былые (значит, и будущие) жизни с тяжёлой (а значит, по-моему, неадекватной) реакцией на мелкую бытовуху.
У меня сегодня в некотором смысле юбилей пиздеца - 11 лет как. И я надеюсь на тёплое поздравления в виде ответа  :Wink:

----------


## Burlesque

> а на утро попал в ДТП )


 Да, читала, неприятная история, до этого, кстати, с поездом было нечто подобное, только без столкновения. Тебя в процессе езды не укачивает случайно? Меня укачивало за рулем, ловила себя на том, что буквально выпадаю из реальности, отключаюсь, думая о чём-то. И всегда в таких случаях требовалось усилие, чтобы сконцентрировать внимание на дороге и контролировать ситуацию на протяжении всего пути. В общем, если я и ездок, то только на бочках.

----------


## Burlesque

> как сочетается вера в былые (значит, и будущие) жизни с тяжёлой (а значит, по-моему, неадекватной) реакцией на мелкую бытовуху.


 Человеку свойственно заигрываться жизнью, tempo, и я не исключение. Думаю, в этом и состоит затея Создателя, чтобы заставить нас играть «по-настоящему», и каждый раз как в первый. Здесь созданы все условия, чтобы актёры (мы, то есть) буквально вживались в свои роли, проигрывая их на грани фола. Да и не удивительно, одна только 3D-графика чего стоит… как тут не поверить в реалистичность происходящего. Ну, это так, экскурс…  То, что ты называешь «мелкой бытовухой»… Может, оно и так. Только знаешь, когда человек находится в длительной депрессии, даже самое небольшое действие для него – это уже подвиг. А с моими заслугами, я уже давно должна была получить звание почётного лунатика. Помехи, препятствия, на этом и так невероятно сложном для меня пути, естественно, вызывают негативную реакцию. Я спринтер, которого заставили бежать марафон, заверив, что где-то на 10-м километре откроется второе дыхание. Но что-то пошло не так, и оно отрылось совсем в другом месте, и теперь задача номер один – научиться дышать в этой заднице, потому что выбраться оттуда нет сил.

----------


## tempo

В целом, согласен.
Но осталась неозвученной фишка, которую, полагаю Создатель заложил в проект: свобода воли.
Не та свобода, которая позволяет выбирать ответ на раздражитель, а та, которая даёт возможность взглянуть на игровую доску сверху, не только на восемь соседних клеток, но и хотя бы на ещё 16 вокруг.
А может быть, даже заметить, что слово "клетка" имеет не только топологический смысл.Клетки бывают ещё в зверинце и тюрьме )

----------


## Nabat

> Тебя в процессе езды не укачивает случайно? Меня укачивало за рулем, ловила себя на том, что буквально выпадаю из реальности, отключаюсь, думая о чём-то.


 Никогда. Этот процесс не такой уж и монотонный, чтобы укачивать, да я и, в основном, стараюсь всегда его разнообразить. Ездить медленно и по ровной поверхности действительно скучновато.

----------


## Burlesque

> Не та свобода, которая позволяет выбирать ответ на раздражитель, а та, которая даёт возможность взглянуть на игровую доску сверху, не только на восемь соседних клеток, но и хотя бы на ещё 16 вокруг.


 Чтобы взглянуть хотя бы на ещё 16  соседних клеток вокруг, надо уметь держать под контролем огромный объем информации, что не подвластно человеческой скорости мышления. Но большинство людей тщеславны, их самомнение раздуто до неприличия, и они очень любят оперировать словами через призму заложенных в них программ. Калька словесных комбинаций, минимум информативности, и крайне ограниченные возможности. Ты за свой завтрашний день поручиться не можешь, какие там ещё 8-16 клеток...

----------


## tempo

16 клеток - это и есть завтрашний день. Если очень-очень условно выражаться.
Многие довольны лишь двумя, непосредственно перед собой.
А у некоторых есть волшебные карты соседних досок. Или претензия на обладание такими картами.
В особо тяжёлых случаях эти карты даже материальны ))

----------


## Burlesque

> 16 клеток - это и есть завтрашний день. Если очень-очень условно выражаться.
> Многие довольны лишь двумя, непосредственно перед собой.
> А у некоторых есть волшебные карты соседних досок. Или претензия на обладание такими картами.
> В особо тяжёлых случаях эти карты даже материальны ))


 «В особо тяжелых», хех… Интересно, а как ты расцениваешь свой случай?) 
Вот что я тебе скажу, tempo… Те многие, которые довольствуются двумя клетками перед собой – это почти все. И можно бесконечно долго смотреть на шахматную доску под названием «жизнь» с каких угодно высот, но если ты не знаешь, как в неё играть (а никто и не знает), то вероятность судьбоносного выигрыша близка к нулю. Ну о какой «свободе воли» идёт речь, если игрокам на выходе даже не соизволили объяснить правила игры? Так только с расходным материалом поступают, которого много и его не жалко. 
Я заметила, что ты так горячо и страстно любишь здесь только меня и Remarque. Даже боюсь предположить, кого больше… Ты так долго выстраивал свою систему шаблонов, а тут какие-то непонятные люди пытаются её сломать полным своим несоответствием. Один каким-то образом совмещает веру в Бога со смакованием расчленёнки, а другая реинкарнацию с мелочной мизантропией. И если сегодня не дое*аться до кого-нибудь из них, то завтра они, чего доброго, начнут по ночам пить кровь младенцев. Ну хоть какая-то цель…

----------


## tempo

Бога ради, Феня, с чего ты взяла, что я _тебя_ не люблю?
С чего ты взяла, что правила игры тебе должны объяснить? Может, это игра, правила которой должны изучаться пешкой самостоятельно. А может, имеет смысл почитать азбуку, например ту, на обложке которой нарисован крестик, или какую другую.
Всё время пытаюсь у тебя узнать, какую азбуку ты освоила, и освоила ли вообще. Но заметь, каждая такая попытка вызывает агрессию и соскок с темы.
В твоём фундаментальном лице я наблюдаю сочетание несочитаемого - многажизние и мизантропию - и интересуюсь причиной.

----------


## jozh

> Я заметила, что ты так горячо и страстно любишь здесь только меня и Remarque.


 Кто тролля кормит, того он и любит) Меня, вот, тоже пытался "полюбить", но не удалось))))

----------


## tempo

Ёжик, твоя логика ясна и проста: ёжели ты пукнул, а кто-то сказал "Фуу!" -, то он - тролль.
Заметим, опять ни слова о сочетаемости мизантропии и знания о реинкарнации.

----------


## Burlesque

> В твоём фундаментальном лице я наблюдаю сочетание несочитаемого - многажизние и мизантропию - и интересуюсь причиной.


 Так я уже раз сто пятьдесят, наверное, её озвучила. Ну ладно, попробую ещё раз, специально для тех, кто в танке. Да, я считаю, что жизнь у нас не одна. Но я не верю, что мы по собственной воле приходим в этот мир. Меня с самого детства преследует чувство того, что здесь всё для меня чуждо и все чужие. Иногда, в детстве, я подолгу вглядывалась в ночное небо, усыпанное мириадами звезд, мысленно задавая вопрос: «почему вы бросили меня здесь?». Это дословно. Я до сих пор не знаю, что я тогда имела в виду. Просто была уверенность, которая не покидает меня до сих пор, что не по доброй воле я здесь оказалась. Я этого не хотела. Да, я не люблю обитателей этой планеты, не способных осознать, что своими необдуманными действиями они создают причины для будущих трагических событий, но при этом уверенных, что они являются венцом эволюции. В общем, ты мне надоел, tempo, я устала об одном и том же…

----------


## jozh

> В общем, ты мне надоел, tempo, я устала об одном и том же…


 Просто он ОЧЕНЬ глупый. И очень навязчивый...

----------


## tempo

Феня, так уж и все на планете - нехороши?
Мне вот встречаются иногда разной степени проблески в людях. Может, потому, что я их это и хочу найти.

Ёжик, для тебя глуп любой несвернувшийся клубком, иголками наружу, носом в собственную тёплую дырку.
Подгадил тебе товарищ сержант...крепил

----------


## tempo

Джек Лондон, "Межзвездный скиталец"

... Я давным-давно забыл бы то, что собираюсь вам рассказать, если бы в моем детстве отец не рассказывал так часто этой истории своим изумленным слушателям.
При виде одной из фотографий я вскрикнул и впился в нее взглядом — сперва с интересом, а потом с разочарованием. Она вдруг показалась мне ужасно знакомой,*— ну, словно я на фотографии увидел бы вдруг отцовскую ригу! Потом она мне показалась совсем незнакомою. Но когда я стал опять разглядывать ее, неотвязное чувство знакомости вновь появилось в моем сознании.
—*Это башня Давида,*— говорил миссионер моей матери.
—*Нет!*— воскликнул я тоном глубокого убеждения.
—*Ты хочешь сказать, что она не так называется?*— спросил миссионер. Я кивнул головой.
—*Как же она называется, мальчик?
—*Она называется…*— начал я и затем смущенно добавил: — Я забыл!
—*У нее теперь другой вид,*— продолжал я после недолгого молчания.*— Прежде дома строились иначе.
Тогда миссионер протянул мне и матери другую фотографию, которую разыскал в пачке.
—*Здесь я был шесть месяцев назад, миссис Стэндинг,*— и он ткнул пальцем.*— Вот это Яффские ворота, куда я входил. Они ведут прямо к башне Давида,*— на картинке, куда показывает мой палец. Почти все авторитеты согласны в этом пункте. Эль-Куллах, как ее называли…
Но тут я опять вмешался, указал на кучи мусора и осыпавшегося камня в левом углу фотографии.
—*Вот где-то здесь,*— говорил я.*— Евреи называли ее тем самым именем, которое вы произнесли. Но мы называли ее иначе; мы называли ее… я забыл как.
—*Вы только послушайте малыша!*— засмеялся отец.*— Можно подумать, что он был там.
Я кивнул головой, ибо в ту минуту знал, что бывал там, хотя теперь все мне представляется совершенно иначе. Отец захохотал еще громче, миссионер же решил, что я потешаюсь над ним. Он подал мне другую фотографию. Это был угрюмый, пустынный ландшафт без деревьев и всякой растительности — какой-то мелкий овраг с пологими стенами из щебня. Приблизительно в середине его виднелась куча жалких лачуг с плоскими крышами.
—*Ну-ка, мальчик, что это такое?*— иронически спросил миссионер.
И вдруг я вспомнил название.
—*Самария!*— в ту же секунду проговорил я.
Отец мой в восхищении захлопал в ладоши, мать была озадачена моим поведением; миссионеру же, по-видимому, было досадно.
—*Мальчик прав!*— объявил он.*— Это деревушка в Самарии. Я был в ней, почему и купил фотографию. Без сомнения, мальчик уже видел такие фотографии раньше!
Но отец и мать единодушно отрицали это.
—*Но на картинке совсем не так!*— говорил я, мысленно восстанавливая в памяти ландшафт. Общий характер ландшафта и линия отдаленных холмов остались без изменения. Перемены же, которые я нашел, я называл вслух и указывал пальцем.
—*Дом стоял вот тут, правее, а здесь было больше деревьев, много травы, много коз. Я как сейчас вижу их перед собой, и двух мальчиков, которые пасут их. А здесь, направо, кучка людей идет за одним человеком. А здесь…*— я указал на то место, где находилась моя деревня,*— здесь толпа бродяг. На них нет ничего, кроме рубища. Они больные. Их лица, и руки, и ноги — все в болячках.
—*Он слышал эту историю в церкви или еще где-нибудь — помните, исцеление прокаженных в Евангелии от Луки?*— проговорил миссионер с довольной улыбкой.*— Сколько же там было больных бродяг, мальчик?
Уже в пять лет я умел считать до ста. Теперь я напряженно пересчитал людей и объявил:
—*Десять. Все они машут руками и кричат другим людям.
—*Но почему же они не приближаются к ним?*— был вопрос.
Я покачал головой:
—*Они стоят на местах и воют, как будто случилась беда.
—*Продолжай,*— ободрял меня миссионер.*— Что ты еще видишь? Что делает другой человек, который, как говоришь ты, шел впереди другой толпы?
—*Они все остановились, и он что-то говорит больным; и даже мальчишки с козами остановились посмотреть; все на них внимательно смотрят.
—*А еще что?
—*Это все. Больные люди направляются к домам. Они уже не воют, и у них не больной вид. А я все сижу на своей лошади и смотрю…
Тут трое моих слушателей залились смехом.
—*И я взрослый человек!*— сердито воскликнул я. И подо мною большое седло.
—*Десятерых прокаженных исцелил Христос перед тем, как прошел Иерихон на пути в Иерусалим,*— пояснил миссионер моим родителям.*— Мальчик видел снимки знаменитых картин в волшебном фонаре…
Но ни отец, ни мать не могли припомнить, чтобы я когда-нибудь видел волшебный фонарь.
—*Попробуйте показать ему другую картинку,*— предложил отец.
—*Тут все не так,*— говорил я, рассматривая другую фотографию, протянутую мне миссионером.*— Ничего не осталось, кроме горы и других гор. Здесь должна быть проселочная дорога. А здесь должны быть сады, и деревья, и дома за большими каменными стенами. А здесь, по ту сторону, в каменных пещерах они хоронили покойников. Видите это место? Здесь они бросали в людей камни, пока не забивали их до смерти. Я сам этого не видел, но мне рассказывали.
—*А гора?*— спросил миссионер, указывая на середину фотографии.*— Не можешь ли ты нам сказать название этой горы?
Я покачал головой:
—*У нее не было названия. Здесь убивали людей. Я видел ее не раз.
—*На этот раз то, что он говорит, подтверждается крупными авторитетами,*— объявил миссионер с видом полного удовлетворения.*— Это гора Голгофа, Гора Черепов, называемая так потому, что она похожа на череп. Заметьте сходство! Здесь они распяли…*— Он умолк и обратился ко мне.*— Кого они здесь распяли, молодой ученый? Расскажи нам, что ты видишь еще?
О, я видел,*— по словам отца, я так таращил глаза,*— но упрямо качал головой и говорил:
—*Я не стану вам рассказывать — вы смеетесь надо мной. Я видел, как здесь убивали многих, очень многих людей. Их прибивали гвоздями, и на это уходило очень много времени. Я видел… но я вам не расскажу. Я никогда не лгу. Спросите папу и маму — лгу ли я! Они побили бы меня, если бы я лгал. Спросите их!
Больше миссионер не мог вытянуть из меня ни одного слова, хотя и соблазнял меня такими фотографиями, что у меня голова закружилась от нахлынувших воспоминаний и язык так и чесался заговорить, но я упрямо противился и выдержал характер.

----------


## Burlesque

Ещё полгода назад я не думала о суициде, а год назад вообще была категорически против. Что-то изменилось за это время… Я не знаю, что. Но уйти таким образом мне уже не кажется чем-то противоестественным и не вызывает неприятных чувств, как раньше. Более того, я стала совершенно спокойно об этом думать, даже как-то обыденно. Предсуицидальное путешествие… Только не дома, не в застенке. А так, чтобы море. Обязательно море. Солнце краснющее тонет за горизонтом, закрыть глаза и уплыть вместе с ним. Последний вдох - бриз с солёными брызгами. И какая-то дурацкая идея зажать в руке куриного бога, вроде как на удачу. На какую, интересно…

----------


## Remarque

Перестань(( Мне грустно, что даже ты уже думаешь об этом. Не осуждаю, а сочувствую тем, кто совершил су. Это противоестественно. Что бы там ни говорили, а среднестатистически более-менее удовлетворённый жизнью человек никогда не наложит на себя руки, будучи в здравом уме. Разве что в состоянии аффекта. Тебе нужно вернуть себе смысл жизни, тогда и мысли о су сами по себе сойдут на нет.

----------


## Remarque

> В ходе этой разлюли-малины я, по ходу, кое-кого здесь обидела, поэтому приношу свои извинения, если это так.


 Это ты мне хочешь принести свои извинения?)

----------


## tempo

Ну вот тем более не понимаю, как су практично увязать с реинкарнацией.
Разве что с помощью идеи бессмысленности всего.

----------


## jozh

> Ещё полгода назад я не думала о суициде, а год назад вообще была категорически против. Что-то изменилось за это время… Я не знаю, что. Но уйти таким образом мне уже не кажется чем-то противоестественным и не вызывает неприятных чувств, как раньше. Более того, я стала совершенно спокойно об этом думать, даже как-то обыденно. Предсуицидальное путешествие… Только не дома, не в застенке. А так, чтобы море. Обязательно море. Солнце краснющее тонет за горизонтом, закрыть глаза и уплыть вместе с ним. Последний вдох - бриз с солёными брызгами. И какая-то дурацкая идея зажать в руке куриного бога, вроде как на удачу. На какую, интересно…


 А вот что бывает, если прибавить к проблеме каплю "сиропа":

"Если вам повезет, вы останетесь одни. Совсем одни, когда никого не будет рядом и придется искать опору на землю и на себя.

Если вам повезет и это будет в правильное время, жизнь ударит по вам, чтобы расколоть как орех и достать ядро.

Если вам повезёт и будет правильное время, вам будет больно. Так больно, что эта боль почти заставит умереть, а потом поможет переродиться изнутри.

Если вам повезёт, вы будете плакать. И эти слёзы ничем невозможно будет сдержать. И через них придёт освобождение, а потом и настоящая жизнь.

Если вам повезёт, вы будете уязвимы при других людях. И никак не сможете это спрятать. И тогда поймёте, кто с вами, а кто нет.

Если вам повезёт, вы не будете знать ответов на вопросы. И тогда придётся что-то изобретать самостоятельно.

Если вам повезёт, вы разочаруетесь в людях, идеях, учителях и добрых волшебниках. И, пережив это, сможете смотреть на реальный мир.

Если вам повезёт и будет правильное время, вам не у кого будет спросить совета. Совсем не у кого. И придётся найти внутренний компас.

Если повезёт и будет правильное время, вам будет невыносимо, настолько что придётся что-то сделать с этим или просто расслабиться и позволить миру что-нибудь с вами сделать.

Если вам повезёт, вы потеряете, обманетесь, будете преданы и почти раздавлены. И это «почти» отпечатается на лице морщинами мудрости. И опыт останется с вами на всю жизнь.

Если вам повезёт, у вас не останется денег. И придётся вступать в реальные отношения с людьми, которым раньше можно было просто заплатить.

Если вам повезёт, у вас будет очень много денег, вы постигните глубину отчаяния, когда развеется иллюзия, что счастье в них.

Если вам повезёт, вас далеко не все будут любить. И нужно будет настроить внутреннюю систему ценностей. А желание всем нравиться отпустит ваше горло.

Если вам повезёт, кто-то близкий отвернётся от вас. И вы узнаете цену моментам счастья.

Если вам повезёт, вы столкнётесь с любимыми лицом к лицу. И будет две правды. Их и ваша. И вы ощутите звенящее пространство между отдельными вселенными, которые едва соприкасаются.

Если вам повезёт, вы сможете все это выдержать. И найти способ преобразования себя. Испытаете ту внутреннюю алхимию, которая делает из боли красоту. Из злости смирение. Из страха свершения. А из радости вдохновляющий пример. Вину и стыд вычищает из души как дворник выметает старый мусор. А шрамы превращает в двери.

Если вам повезёт и будет правильное время…"

Автор: Аглая Датешидзе

----------


## Burlesque

По-прежнему добираюсь на работу в общественном транспорте. Да… теперь, после ремонта, который уже на данный момент обошёлся мне в 1,3 млн рублей (с учётом новой мебели) о новой машине думать мне не придётся ещё года 3… Всё  достаточно скромно, но мне и не надо больше. Дворцов никогда не хотела, маленький домик куда лучше. Проблема в том, что домик хочу где-то в Швейцарии, Италии, Испании….) Так вот, об общественном транспорте. Блин, как же убоги путешествующие на нём те, кто причисляет себя к сильному полу. Усталые с самого утра неудачники. Как же им тяжело… Они, второе (или третье) поколение Шариковых, ничего не знают о тех временах, когда  нужно было встать, если женщина заходила в комнату. Эти же существа ничего не слышали о том, что нужно открыть дверь авто, чтобы помочь ей выйти. Я не придираюсь. Просто бесит.

----------


## tempo

Феня, а как прекрасны женщины в этих автобусах... но королева среди них безусловно - ты!

----------


## Burlesque

Ну тут уж совсем к бабке не ходи, ты точно из той категории уставших, поэтому сразу на личности переходишь. «А вот тьыыы…» Да, а я королева. Спасибо за комплимент.

----------


## tempo

А как же без личности..? Ты _лично_ ненавидишь всех, кого можешь, и от этого не хочешь жить, и от этого нежелания ненавидишь всех ещё больше.

----------


## Burlesque

Ненависть, tempo, слишком сильное чувство, у меня его даже на несколько человек не хватит, не говоря уже обо ВСЕХ. Безразличие, - так спокойнее). Я просто поняла, что незачем тратить своё время на тех, кто тебе не интересен. Без толку переливать из пустого в порожнее, слушать и читать об одном и том же десятки раз. Люди не оригинальны. Многие из них. Ещё большая глупость – пытаться найти в них что-то хорошее, хотя уже сразу видно, что вряд ли там есть то, что ты ищешь. И начиная с этого момента, на ум только Мишель Комбс приходит: «Некоторые люди – дерьмо от макушки до пяток. Просто мешки с дерьмом. И я не потрачу ни минуты своего времени, чтобы в этом мешке с фекалиями искать что-то хорошее. Я слишком стара для многого. И я счастлива, что я успела это осознать до того, как мне в изголовье шмякнули каменную плиту с надписью: «Здесь лежит Мишель, она всю жизнь прожила не так, как хотела, и умерла несчастной».

----------


## Burlesque

Просьба к тем, кто пытается мне в личку писать - не надо этого делать.
Холли, я смотрю, пение птиц тебе по душе... Так ты эту птичку и попроси, чтобы до конца свою песенку спела, к чему эти вопросы. Тем более, что птичий язык ты поймешь лучше, чем мой.

----------


## Holly Alto

А ты только на публику выяснять отношения можешь? Всё с тобой ясно) А говорят, что волки в цирке не выступают...
Ну счастливо оставаться. Смешная ты, всё же)

----------


## tempo

Феня, ты абсолютно права - в том, что ненависть is слишком сильное (энергозатратное)чувство.
Именно на неё ты и прохуячила свою жизнь, и теперь (снова права!) - ты стара. Но, увы, не умна, потому как всеми оставшимися силами пытаешься протащить в следующую жизнь мешок дерьма/ненависти.
Очнись, птица Феня )) иначе не бывать тебе ни Фениксом, ни даже фенеком ))

----------


## Burlesque

> А ты только на публику выяснять отношения можешь?


 А у нас есть какие-то отношения?

----------


## Burlesque

Да, я вообще странный человек, может и смешной. Для вас. А вы смешные и странные для меня. 
Я никогда не жалуюсь модератору, никого никогда не блокирую, и не пользуюсь личной почтой. 
Хотя, вру. Один раз я всё-таки имела опыт общения в личке на этом сайте, после чего поняла, что этот раз был первый и точно последний.
Мне кажется, приватно нужно писать о том, что не можешь, или не хочешь озвучить открыто. И не кому попало, не тому, кто первый напишет: «ой, а что там у тебя случилось?». И давай «сочувствовать», чтобы завтра уже осудить, с кем-то другим. Поэтому личка, и здесь, и везде – помойная яма для слива сплетен разного толка. Люди везде остаются людьми, даже на таком форуме… 
Да и стара я уже для сплетен и пересудов). Я уже давно живу именно так: «Если мне есть что сказать, я говорю - и не боюсь быть неправильно понятной, неверно услышанной. И не задумываюсь о том, что обо мне, возможно, подумают другие. Это их проблемы, не мои...».

----------


## jozh

А мне нравится, когда мне пытаются ядку подлить. Это значит, выросло что-то, что они хотят пригубить. Даже мне самому часто бывает не видно, а они видят и их это угнетает, через них и я начинаю видеть - есть! Растет! Йесс! А они суетятся вокруг, ищут щель, через которую можно добрызнуть. Глупые. Даже если добрызнут - оно не сработает. У меня за забором абсолютно стерильная атмосфера. Яд, пока летит, нейтрализуется. Но за попытки спасибо. Значит, есть то, что нужно вам затравить. Значит, я живу правильно!)

----------


## Burlesque

*jozh*, да удивляет не то, что пытаются ядку подлить, а то, КТО это делает. Нет, ну на самом деле смешно. У меня за плечами опыт какой-никакой, жизненный и профессиональный. Случались падения, конечно, но поднималась, и снова шла, приумножая потерянное. Не одинока, материальных/жилищных проблем нет, на работе меня ценят… И тут, простигосподи, какое-то мурло мне пишет, что я жизнь свою прохуячила…) Это как вообще???

----------


## jozh

А вот так. Чем еще этому мурлу заниматься? Только классическим переносом и отзеркаливанием своего, прости господи, внутреннего мира на других людей.)

----------


## jozh

Вообще, конечно, удивляет, что многие люди не в состоянии понять того, что стадия ненависти к другим абсолютно естественна, продиктована предельной усталостью, и после исчерпания является отправной точкой для движения в противоположном направлении. Это же аксиома!

----------


## tempo

Ёжик, ты абсолютно правильно заметил: зеркало - то, чего не хватает тебе, Фене и прочим подобным.
Зеркал, вообшще-то, до фига, но то, что ты в них видишь, заставляет тебя отшатнуться с криками "Этто не я!"
Именно увиденное в зеркале заставляет Феню думать о самоубийстве - вместо того, чтобы подрихтовать оригинал.

----------


## Burlesque

> приумножая потерянное


 Нормально я приумножаю, хех). Еще надо было вспомнить, что являюсь ответственным налогоплательщиком, как раз в тему к приумножению потерянного.

----------


## Burlesque

> А вот так. Чем еще этому мурлу заниматься? Только классическим переносом и отзеркаливанием своего, прости господи, внутреннего мира на других людей.)


 Уже писала об этом. Но у него рефлексия на нуле, он вообще отмороженный какой-то. Вон, опять что-то буровит… Зеркал, говорит, до фига…  Спектрофоб, наверное…

----------


## tempo

Феня & Ёжик, наличие второго счастливо обретённого морального инвалида ни для одного из вас не является признаком душевного здравия, но лишь консервирует моральное уродство, а публичная мизантропическая спевка лишь <u>подчёркивает</u> это самое уродство.

Ещё раз для тех, кто в танке: мизантропия есть уродство.
Возможно, она и является неким этапом поломатой жизни, но как же мерзко выглядит идущий по этапу...

----------


## Burlesque

Решила, что не надо это здесь оставлять.

----------


## jozh

...

----------


## Burlesque

Отключила телефон, не хочу никого видеть и слышать. Не знаю, может на этом форуме люди другие, какие-то больше понимающие, что ли... Мне кажется, меня осуждают его родственники за то, что я, по их мнению, не слишком сильно страдаю. Они могут плакать и делают это без конца, им от этого легче. Я редко плачу, просто не могу, но эта особенность не даёт мне убрать образовавшийся зажим в груди, а значит, избавиться от невыносимой, почти физической боли.

----------


## Burlesque

Прочитала, что пишет Трау. Это не очень хороший год, ребята, можно сказать, для некоторых он будет страшным. Для меня, например. Много потерь, много горя. Но и немало надежд. Этот год по Таро - аркан Смерть. Уйдут те, кто должен уйти, и уйдёт то, что должно уйти, для того, чтобы тем, кто остался, возродиться из пепла и жить дальше. Я даже не знаю, кому лучше - тем, кто ушёл, или тем, кто остался)

----------


## Burlesque

И вот ещё что.

ВАНЯ!

Когда я сидела там, на берегу Каспия, почему-то мне пришла мысль о твоей маме, и я поняла, что нужно тебе написать об этом. Ты даже представить себе не можешь, что значит таким образом терять людей. Если ты всё ещё считаешь себя мужчиной, то не стоит её мучить своими страданиями, либо уходи, либо просто заткнись, не говори больше с ней о Швейцарии.

----------


## Remarque

> Отключила телефон, не хочу никого видеть и слышать. Не знаю, может на этом форуме люди другие, какие-то больше понимающие, что ли... Мне кажется, меня осуждают его родственники за то, что я, по их мнению, не слишком сильно страдаю. Они могут плакать и делают это без конца, им от этого легче. Я редко плачу, просто не могу, но эта особенность не даёт мне убрать образовавшийся зажим в груди, а значит, избавиться от невыносимой, почти физической боли.


 Сочувствую тебе. По поводу того, что родственники мужа считают, что ты недостаточно горюешь, нужно же учитывать характер конкретного человека. Кто-то явно страдает, являя свои мучения наружу, а кто-то горюет изнутри, не показывая своих чувств. Но это же не значит, что один страдает меньше, а другой больше.

----------


## Burlesque

Remarque, столько написал всего... Даже не поняла, сочувствуешь, или рад)

----------


## Remarque

Да как же много? В неполные четыре строчки уложился. Куда уж меньше? Сочувствую, конечно.

----------


## Burlesque

Приедешь ко мне?

----------


## Remarque

Да, могу)

----------


## Burlesque

Ок, когда?

----------


## Burlesque

На электронку черкани, я жду

----------


## Ваня :)

Burlesque!!!

Так что там с перелетом и 2 днями в отеле????

----------


## Burlesque

> Burlesque!!!
> 
> Так что там с перелетом и 2 днями в отеле????


 Боже, Иван… Про тебя-то я забыла)
Да какие перелёты, Ваня, шучу я… откуда у меня деньги на такие авантюры. 
Знаешь, для человека, решившегося на су, ты довольно странно себя ведёшь. Помню, в личке ты у меня спросил, не совсем я крокодил внешне. Ваня, а если я копия дочурки Фантоцци, то как это может повлиять на то обстоятельство, что и ты, и я решили совместно отъехать? Вывод – нежности ты хочешь больше, чем смерти. Так же, как и походить на курсы ты хочешь больше, чем умереть, иначе бы не откладывал. Ну а зачем тогда мозг выносить окружающим? Ты какой-то особый вид кайфа от этого ловишь, что ли?
А вообще-то, даже если у меня был лишний миллион-дугой евро, я бы вряд ли так бездарно распорядилась даже небольшой их частью. Ну на тебя бы точно не потратила ни цента.

----------


## Burlesque

Вот бывает, что говорят – жизнь разделилась на до и после. Вот и у меня сейчас так. Описать может только шестерка мечей. Кстати, именно на кармическую, родственную связь указывающая. Ты оттолкнул лодку от берега, путь твой лежит в неизвестность, которая пугает. Но обратной дороги нет, это необратимая ситуация. Харон перевозит изгнанника, закутанного в плащ скорби. Я не люблю слово надежда, но кроме неё ничего не осталось. Есть ещё что-то, о чём нельзя заявлять открыто. Наследие – тайна прошлого и обещание будущего.

----------


## Burlesque

Не люблю людей, демонстрирующих чувство собственного достоинства, но стоит тебе отвернуться, как они сметают объедки с чужих тарелок.

----------


## Ваня :)

Ой, да ладно тебе, Burlesque! Все то тьі вьікрутится хочешь. Все же видят, что тьі к зеленому змию пристрастилась последнее время. А под ним же море по колена. Можно пообещать всякого. Погрубить всем интиресно. Тьі мне несколько раз говорила, что, мол: "Я не шучу! И не вру!" Спрашивала, не гнилой ли базар? ) Хотела меня на чистую воду вьівести. ) Так что не надо тут рассказьівать о том, какая тьі роковая и коварная. )

А я действительно хотел бьі на курсьі походить, чтоб у меня бьіло время побродить по Ванкуверу, по набережной, может на какие-то коцертьі сходить, а может и с кем-то подружиться. И растянуть єто на месяцок. Чтоб не день.

И умереть мне бьі хотелось рядом с красивой девушкой. )

Я тебе новое репутационное состязание предлагаю. Кто из нас двоих последним самоубьется, тот тухлое яйцо! (?)

----------


## Burlesque

Недавно от одного знакомого услышала фразу: «Я сейчас приеду домой, там меня искупают, покормят, стопочку нальют и спать уложат». И мечтательно так глаза закатывает. Ну, понятно, с устатку человек, а душа заботы и хорошего ухода требует. Нет, я мужиков в этом плане понимаю, но вот женщинам-то это зачем? В смысле, зачем им, нестись после работы по магазинам, потом стоять у плиты, пытаясь угодить тушке, лежащей в это время на диване? Стирать, гладить, заниматься уборкой в свои единственные несколько выходных, и потом, вконец измотанной, выйти в понедельник на работу, чтобы на ней и отдохнуть.  А дальше, как в известной цитате: «Я не верю в брак. Мужчине полезно, паршиво для женщины. Она умирает, она задыхается. Я это видел. А потом муж бегает и жалуется, что ему приходится трахать мертвеца. А ведь это он убил её.»
Это моя история. Хорошо, что она закончилась и мне больше не надо думать о су. Я свободна.

----------


## Burlesque

И всё это, если учесть, что детей у меня нет. А если ещё и дитачек нарожали, то как???
У нас в отделе работает женщина, 65 лет. Взрослые дети, внуки. Она тащит этих внуков на свою з/п, и деткам помогает. Муж как ушёл на пенсию, так работать больше не захотел. Ему некогда, он задался целью всех мировых классиков перечитать. Скандинавская ходьба тоже много времени отнимает, когда уж тут работать…  Вот наша пенсионерка и пашет, чтобы всё своё семейство вытянуть – кому образование дать, кого жильём обеспечить. Спать ложится в час-два ночи, встаёт в шесть. Нервничает, жрёт дешёвые вредные печеньки, заказанные в KDV и это её единственное удовольствие в жизни. Ну, ещё, вероятно, вдохновляет иллюзия нужности, востребованности, значимости. В отпуске нигде не бывает, дети бросают на неё своих детей, чтобы от них отдохнуть. 
Блин, да что это за зоопарк такой, эта «ячейка общества»…

----------


## tempo

Феня, я уж и не знал, как у тебя спросить о сочетаемости су и семейных отношений, заставляющих делать с усопшим всё то, что ты ранее описала.
теперь ясно. Более-менее.

----------


## Burlesque

Я писала и делала от первого лица, то есть от себя и сама. 
Теперь я тоже всё буду делать сама, но это будет уже совсем другая история, без брака. Надеюсь.

----------


## tempo

Без "брака" в каком смысле?  :Smile:

----------


## Burlesque

Во всех смыслах без брака. Не для всех это подходит, некоторым лучше быть одним. Такие люди никогда не бывают одиноки, они бывают одни. Им наедине с собой комфортнее всего, а любая привязанность доставляет сначала неудобство, а потом, если становится невозможным от неё избавиться, то боль. Неправильным было бы думать, что они никого не любят. Они любят, но по-другому, без привыкания, не присваивая себе то, что им никогда не будет принадлежать. И отпускают легче, чем остальные, потому что знают, что это не навсегда – никто не минует этой участи, а случайных людей рядом с нами не бывает, значит, там ещё встретимся).

----------


## Burlesque

Сегодня с утра припылила мама. Деловито сдвинув с комода ароматизатор с запахом инжира, который я купила на днях, положила салфетку, достала маленькую икону незнаюкого, святую водицу и заявила: «мне на диване нехорошо спалось позавчера, надо освятить, ну и это всё пусть постоит…» Нет, отвечаю, не постоит. Я не прихожу к тебе, пытаясь навязать свои правила, изволь и ты проявлять уважение и такт. «Так, убрать, что ли?», спрашивает. Смотрю, обиделась, но решила идти до конца, по совету Лабковского). Да, говорю, убирай. «И воду святую не оставлять?», - с последней надеждой спрашивает. Нет, говорю, всё забирай). 
Как же пытаются «верующие» навязать свою веру кому-то ещё. А всё почему? Потому что сами в ней не очень-то уверены, вот и ищут кого-то, кому бы дополнительно помогло, а они бы потом с большей силой уверовали.

----------


## Burlesque

Ахах, да простит меня Создатель) Представила себе, если бы я пришла к ней и кинула добытые с рынка Ведьм Ла-Паса ингредиенты и сказала бы: "Пусть пока здесь полежат")))

----------


## Burlesque

Умеет ли кто-то из вас хорошо варить кофе? Так, чтобы его божественный аромат был слышен на другой улице города? Чарующий запах уносит куда-то в прошлое... туда, где сердце...
Я засыпала это уникальное зелье в турку, поставила на медленный огонь... Латунной ложечкой осторожно помешивала волшебный напиток, стараясь сохранить воздушную пенку...

----------


## tempo

Феня, когда я, будучи в монастыре, отказывался от братской помощи в в походе ко святому источнику с целью богоблаголепного омовения, и рассказывал о гепатите, туберкулёзе и трихомонадах, а тако же о более крупных созданиях божиих - мандавошках и чесоточных клещах,
- братия во господе нашем сначала охуевше замолкали, а потом начинали уверять, что во святом источнике сии  гады не выживают.
Тогда я интересовался, а давно ли братия были в бане, и сколько раз после этого ходили какать, и вымыто ли у них выхлопное отверстие, и не смывается ли с жопной волосни, как и с других, женских и мужских, потаённых мест что-либо в общую святую до состояния непрозрачности воду, особенно при приседании (чтоб с головою освятиться) ...
После чего никто уж не волок меня туда ) о СПИДе я скромно умалчивал, а то б ещё какая особо горячая голова освятила бы мя, грешнаго, огнём ))

----------


## jozh

Хорошо сварить кофе в турке - это надо иметь природный талант. Не всем дано. Для простых смертных придуманы кофемашины. В крайнем случае - кофеварки эспрессо. Ни в коем случае не капельные и не гейзерные! Ну и, разумеется, надо покупать свежайший кофе. Свежеобжаренный, правильного сорта.

----------


## Burlesque

Есть что-то, что больше красоты. Это дар, который получают далеко не все признанные красавицы. Их помнят столетиями, ими восхищаются. Они и в 50 не утрачивают своего естественного очарования. Сама природа благоволит им, не собираясь отдыхать даже на их детях. Им дано право сохранять род, который будет покорять людские сердца своей нечеловеческой, шокирующей красотой. Они не рандомно рождаются под счастливой звездой, для них эти звезды специально выстраивают в определенную последовательность.

----------


## Remarque

Я просто не умею утешать. Максимум, на что я способен так это посочувствовать. Что я в тот раз и сделал и сделал, когда ты написала про мужа. Хотя даже тогда ты усомнилась, что я пишу это искренне. Не знаю, либо я неумело сформулировал свои мысли, либо же ты чересчур строга ко мне. Я не вижу ничего плохого, что заговорил немного позже о сериалах. Просто подумал, что разговор на постороннюю тему отвлечёт тебя от грустных мыслей. Но этого не произошло. В любом случае, я сам виноват. Если бы вообще промолчал, не вступая ни в какие разговоры, то ничего бы и не было. Ещё раз убеждаюсь, к каким недопониманиям приводит общение людей с совершенно разными характерами.

----------


## Remarque

Бурлеска, ну ответь хоть что-нибудь) Или ты меня-таки отправила нафиг в чс?))

----------


## Burlesque

> Бурлеска, ну ответь хоть что-нибудь) Или ты меня-таки отправила нафиг в чс?))


 Что ответить, не поняла? Ты же не пишешь ничего...

----------


## Remarque

Сейчас написал)

----------


## Burlesque

Устала я от этого мира. И голова болит. Ухожу.

----------


## jozh

Все мы устали. Но головную боль гильотиной не стоит лечить...

----------


## Remarque

> Устала я от этого мира. И голова болит. Ухожу.


 Пожалуйста, не делай с собой ничего. Можно пообщаться на форуме, по электронной почте, по скайпу. Как сама захочешь. Поддержу, как смогу.

----------


## Burlesque

> Пожалуйста, не делай с собой ничего. Можно пообщаться на форуме, по электронной почте, по скайпу. Как сама захочешь. Поддержу, как смогу.


 Remarque… не делай мне одолжений, мне сейчас эта поддержка – как мёртвому припарка. 
Я сейчас ненавижу весь мир только за то, что самого близкого мне человека больше нет, а он продолжает существовать. 
Личку пока не могу читать, извините.

----------


## Remarque

Хорошо, понятно.

----------


## Burlesque

> Хорошо, понятно.


 Remarque, да нихрена тебе не понятно. А не понятно тебе, потому что ты злопамятный мелкий засранец. Инфантильный, эгоистичный и с кучей комплексов. И писать ты мне перестал не потому, что у тебя бывают такие сложные периоды в жизни, а потому что ты:
1.	Питаешься таким образом решить свои  какие-то психологические проблемы или побороть зависимости. Скорее всего, и то, и другое. 
2.	Пытаешься отомстить за то, что я ранее так поступала с тобой. 
Блять, как же мерзко то, чем ты занимаешься. Сидеть там, затаившись, и наблюдать, чем дело закончится. Потом написать какую-то ебалань о своём «состоянии» и тут же выскочить, чтобы поговорить со шлюхой. Да мне нахуй твоё общение не упало, я даже облегчение почувствовала, что не придётся снова делать это самой. Но не надо быть малодушным лицемером, делающим вид, что ты хочешь кому-то помочь. Вот теперь всё.

----------


## Remarque

Ты несправедлива ко мне. Как я тебе ранее сказал, я ни с кем не общался в инете на протяжении примерно двух недель. За это время я не написал ни одного сообщения на этом форуме, не общался ни с кем во "вк" и других соцсетях и не созванивался по скайпу, хотя обычно я там регулярно с кем-нибудь переписываюсь или созваниваюсь. 

После продолжительного осутствия я начал писать на форуме и в соцсетях лишь в понедельник. Ты была первой, кому я написал. Это легко проверить. Без проблем могу тебе дать пароли своих аккантов во "вк" , "ок" и скайпе.
Если я не отвечаю на почтовый ящик, то либо я конкретно занят, либо просто нет желания  с кем-либо общаться. Я не делаю для кого-либо исключения. Либо переписываюсь со всеми, кто со мной поддерживает связь, либо ни с кем.

Помню, что пару лет назад как-то вскользь написал тебе, что у меня сейчас трудный период, а ты мне на это ответила, что ничем мне помочь не можешь. Я тогда не обиделся, просто понял, что лучше не грузить тебя ещё и своими проблемами. Их я решаю сам по мере поступления. Но пока прихожу в себя, прекращаю общение с другими людьми, а в свободное время читаю книги и смотрю фильмы.

Каких-либо обид на тебя у меня нет. Что было, то прошло. За это я отвечаю. И даже сейчас я нисколько не обиделся на твоё сообщение выше. Тем более, учитывая твоё нынешнее душевное состояние. Если бы я всё-таки захотел с тобой поквитаться, то потроллил бы тебя, но не сейчас, а когда ты полностью придёшь в себя. И сделал бы я на это открыто на форуме и без оскорблений. В данный момент я тебе просто сучувствую. Если не хочешь общаться со мной, то я и не принуждаю. Более того, пока ты не обретёшь почву под ногами, я не обижусь ни на одно твоё оскорбление в мой адрес. Но постарайся всё-таки быть хотя бы немного объективной. Впрочем, это твоё дело. В любом случае, я спокойно отнесусь к любому твоё комментарию, что бы ты мне ни написала.

----------


## Burlesque

Ты дурачок, что ли, Remarque? По ходу, да, ты дурачок... Ладно, это моя вина, я снова пыталась искать союзников на "помойке"...

----------


## Remarque

Да нет тут твоей вины. Будем считать, что это моя вина. Единственное, что я хотел до тебя донести, это то, что тебе не нужно воспринимать моё молчание на свой счёт. Если опросить тех, с кем я регулярно переписываюсь, то они подтвердят, что я могу подолгу с ними общаться в одни дни, а потом надолго - неделю-две хранить молчание, вообще не заходя в  в соцсети и в скайп, и не отвечая на электронные сообщения.
Да даже никакие опросы не нужны, достаточно посмотреть продолжительные интервалы в моих переписках.
 И  никто из моих знакомых на это ни в коей мере не обижается. Более того, они тоже могут продолжительное время ничего мне не отвечать и я тоже нисколько на это не обижаюсь. Взять, например, мою знакомую из Дзержинска, которая ещё была на уже закрытом су-форуме. У нас с ней доверительные отношения, но и она тоже регулярно пропадает из поля зрения, а потом, вернувшись, рассказывает, что у неё нового. Естественно, я понимаю, что ей было не до общения с кем-либо в вирте. Не стану же я на неё обижаться, что она мне уногда подолгу не отвечает. Когда ответит, тогда и ответит. Общение должно быть максимально непренуждённым. Мне бы тоже не хотелось, чтобы ты мне через силу отвечала.

----------


## Burlesque

> Единственное, что я хотел до тебя донести, это то, что тебе не нужно воспринимать моё молчание на свой счёт.


 Единственное, что я хотела до тебя донести, это то, я вообще никак не воспринимаю твоё молчание, ибо мне глубоко пофиг. 
Но вот прикол - молчание-то ты хранишь, но мониторишь зачем-то регулярно. Поведай на досуге, когда придёшь в себя,  "тайну" своего отшельничества, в чем его суть заключается.

----------


## Remarque

Просто чувствую в твоих комментах обиду, поэтому и отвечаю, стараясь особо не тянуть с ответом. Я ранее уже перед тобой извинился, могу принести извинения ещё раз. Но вряд ли они тебе нужны. 
Я завтра-послезавтра опять прекращу всякое общение в инете на неделю, а то и более. Потерпишь ещё день-другой мои комменты на сайте?)

----------


## Burlesque

> Просто чувствую в твоих комментах обиду


 А кто ты мне, чтобы я на тебя обижалась? Я сейчас напрямую указываю на некоторые странности твоего поведения, а ты пытаешься пустить пыль в глаза, говоря о том, чего и в помине нет. Если честно, мне эта эпопея уже предельно осточертела…

----------


## Burlesque

Реально такое чувство, что если я именно сейчас не закрою эту страницу, то сойду с ума или кого-нибудь убью, что ещё хуже. .

----------


## Nabat

Какая экспрессия )

----------


## Remarque

Burlesque, прости, если что не так. Удачи тебе! Ты классная)

----------


## tempo

Феня, приезжай к нам развеяться. На улицах уж третий месяц карнавал, будешь, как Жанна д'Арк на той знаменитой картине, сбрасывать лишку эмоциев  :Wink:

----------


## Morpho

Удивительные создания, эти Morpho Nymphalidae... Их гусеницы питаются ядовитыми лианами, бабочки предпочитают забродивший сок фруктов... Но это их не портит. Они настолько прекрасны, что невозможно отвести взгляд...
Ну да ладно, продолжим....

----------


## Morpho

> Феня, приезжай к нам развеяться. На улицах уж третий месяц карнавал, будешь, как Жанна д'Арк на той знаменитой картине, сбрасывать лишку эмоциев


 Спасибо, tempo, нам своего карнавала хватает. Да и "Жанна д'Арк" из меня так себе...

----------


## jozh

> Я понимаю Падших и ненавижу Создателя. Во всяком случае, теперь я знаю, на чьей я стороне. Впрочем, знала всегда. Маркизу Фенексу отдельное спасибо)


 Настоящий Создатель - это тот, кто вечно ускользает от понимания. А несостоятельность библейской концепции слишком легко доказывается логикой. Следовательно, несостоятельны и все ее персонажи. Что белые, что черные.

----------


## jozh

Давно известно, что если после вчерашнего не стыдно, то пьянка не удалась!)

----------


## Morpho

Что-то вспомнилось... Работала я какое-то время с одной дамой. На тот момент ей 50 было. Миловидная, ухоженная, всегда хорошо одета. Племянница её владеет одним из крупных медицинских центров в нашем городе, семья состоятельная, нужды ни в чём та моя знакомая не испытывала. Своих детей не имела. Так вот ухаживал за ней на тот момент один господин. И, знаете, не просто ухаживал, а вёл себя при этом, как влюбленный мальчишка - звонил без конца, строчил смс, цветами засыпал, ждал, встречал, караулил у дома и т. д. А она - ни в какую. Не хочу, говорит, и всё, не нужен. Я удивилась тогда - думаю про себя: "Ну и какого рожна тебе ещё надо? Тебе 50 лет, женихи в очереди не стоят, а тут твоего возраста, ещё не старик, свой успешный бизнес, обеспеченный, да он 20-летней партию составит, и она будет рада. А ты нос воротишь." Ну спросила у неё осторожно так: "Почему не принимаете ухаживания, вроде кавалер достойный?" А она и говорит: "А зачем? Мне и так хорошо. Да и фамилия мне его никогда не нравилась". Фамилия не нравилась, хех. Так вот к чему это я... А к тому, что я сейчас только это поняла - как же хорошо одной. Когда даме за 40, и она может сама себя обеспечить, когда у неё всё есть, и она не рассматривает мужчину как источник финансирования, когда она СЫТА в прямом и переносном смысле, ей рядом никто не нужен.

----------


## Morpho

Много раз наблюдала в интернете такой тип мужчин… хз, может, в местах их обитания какая-то экологическая катастрофа приключилась, поэтому они время от времени выбрасываются на берег исключительно для того, чтобы показать всему миру (и особенно женщинам) огромную фигу. Их никто не трогает, ими не интересуются, но они считают необходимым донести до вас информацию, чтобы на него даже не думали рассчитывать. На самом деле, это они так пытаются внятно объяснить самим себе, что никому не нужны. Забавляет то, что они думают, что это они от всех убегают). Что он ценный приз, за которым надо ещё побегать. Интересно, хоть раз кто-то кинулся догонять?)

----------


## Nabat

> Вообще-то скучаю. Скучаю по хамству tempo, глупости culexus, наивности Traumerei, детскости Ванечки, пониманию jozh, заумности June, сарказму Nabat.


 Иногда, хорошо хоть, что достаточно редко, но, как сейчас, меня так накрывает чувство одиночества, что от простого упоминания моего нинейма в чужом сообщении, давление повышается.  
Ноябрь - время откровений и месяц-лидер по количеству самоубийств.
С другой стороны, хотя бы в этот месяц меня вопрос "когда я с алкоголем собираюсь завязывать" не волнует )
В ноябрь надо пить. Глинтвейн. Иначе никак. Что же еще согреет в это мерзкое время?

----------


## Nabat

Угу, персонаж, горящий безразлично тусклым отблеском непознанного совершенства.
А ты из Питера? А я чего-то думал, что землячка с Южно-федерального.
Хотя, какая-разница где пить)
Единственное, что будь я  на этом болоте, то скорее пристрастился к чему-нибудь бы покрепче...

----------


## Nabat

> Я вот недавно под градусом возьми и выложи ссылку на рабочий сайт


 Nicht verstehen, mon ami.

----------


## Nabat

Смешивать два эти ремесла есть тьма искусников, я не из их числа.

----------


## Nabat

Имеешь - скажи. 
Мы здесь просто так. Вся жизнь, все жизни, все смерти просто так. 
Рождение котенка и столкновения галактик. Все просто так.
Я не знаю кем являюсь. Я многолик)

----------


## Nabat

Нет "своего" пути. Все пути ведут в "Рим".
Мы не понимаем друг друга. Это не ново.

----------


## Nabat

> В смыле? Ты ты о чём?


 О том, что плохо, что ты не читала Александра Сергеевича)

----------


## Nabat

Не ври мне тут)

----------


## Nabat

> А теперь - внимание - я не обращалась к источнику, правильно я изложила текст?


 Идеально. Только я цитировал Грибоедова, а ты Пушкина.

----------


## Morpho

2 события.
1. Конфликтная ситуация на работе.
Год не перестаёт "радовать" событиями. Я жду-не дождусь, когда подниму бокал за его уход, пропади он пропадом, а он не сдаётся и воздействует на мою и так нестабильную психику посредством полнейшего неадеквата в лице одного из сотрудников отдела. Этот сотрудник, находясь в невменяемом состоянии, сделал официальное заявление – он подаёт на меня в суд и не успокоится, пока не добьётся полной моей дисквалификации. Прямо так и сказал. После чего, естественно, был послан мной ̶н̶а̶х̶*̶й̶ на удалёнку.
С чего всё началось.
А началось всё с его рождения. Мамка евоная, произведя на свет это чудо, абсолютно не имела представления, что с ним дальше делать, поэтому маленький Сеёза (как он сам себя до сих пор называет) рос, как сорняк в поле. И, то ли в поле том переборщили с гербицидами, то ли дожди кислотные повлияли, не знаю, но явно среда обитания была аномальной, потому что… ну не может человек так отвратительно пахнуть! Чем это святое семейство промышляет – не известно, но подозреваю, что кто-то из них познаёт мир через содержимое мусорных контейнеров. Деликатные разговоры на тему личной гигиены особого успеха не имели, впрочем, неделикатные тоже. Он продолжал молча вонять, время от времени усиливая эффект парфюмом. Коллеги, посовещавшись, пришли к выводу, что это "образ жизни" и изменить его вряд ли удастся, поэтому молили его только об одном – не пользоваться туалетной водой. И вот приходит недавно эта божья корова на работу… Ну как приходит… Приползает, как Дух Помоек из Оскароносного аниме Миядзаки. А надо отметить, что на улице минус 10, очень свежо для открытых окон, и как бы у нас на текущий момент было только два варианта – либо задохнуться, либо замерзнуть. Решив для себя, что сдохнуть таким образом позорно и непрезентабельно, я объяснила ему, почему он немедленно должен написать заявление на увольнение. В тот день я была особо добра и приветлива, поэтому очень ласково объяснила, по-хорошему. И вместо благодарности за дружеский совет убраться подобру-поздорову, он, тоненько повизгивая, начал угрожать мне судом за унижение его чести и достоинства. Я хотела ему предложить продемонстрировать это самое достоинство, ну, чтобы уже точно убедиться, что оно есть, но передумала, когда прозвучала очередная угроза. Он поклялся, что приведёт четырёх свидетелей, которые смогут доказать, что он стирает свою одежду и ежедневно принимает душ. При этом орал так, как будто он не четырёх свидетелей, а четырёх всадников Апокалипсиса призывает. После чего он зачем-то написал сразу несколько заявлений - на увольнение и на дистант, запросил у начальника характеристику, и… на следующий день ушёл на больничный. Уже две недели эта неприкаянная душа скитается по больничным коридорам, обивая пороги то одного, то другого кабинета, открывая уже третий листок нетрудоспособности. Вчера позвонил одному из сотрудников, и сказал, что процесс запущен… хех) Осталось подождать, когда то, что он запустил, бумерангом по нему же и долбанёт. Правда, он об этом пока не знает.

----------


## jozh

Не с того края зашли. Сеёзе надо не в баню (в нескольких смыслах), а к эндокринологу...

----------


## Morpho

> Не с того края зашли. Сеёзе надо не в баню (в нескольких смыслах), а к эндокринологу...


 Мы думали об этом. Но, понаблюдав за ним, пришли к выводу, что всё-таки в баню.

----------


## Morpho

Если первое событие - это всего лишь некритичный внешний раздражитель, то второе указало на то, что некоторые локации, связанные с моим прошлым, закрываются навсегда, и та тонкая нить, которая всё ещё соединяла меня с тем, что осталось от моего мужа, оборвалась без возможности восстановления. Как ни странно, виной всему деньги. Те самые, что я частично уже получила и должна получить в будущем. Тот факт, что на меня внезапно свалилась такая сумма, особого восторга у меня самой не вызвал. Как-то слишком спокойно, почти безразлично приняла... Ну вот, думаю, теперь ты можешь купить квартиру и машину. Нет, даже две квартиры и две машины, если захочешь. "Ты рада?" – спрашиваю у себя. А в ответ тишина.  
Так вот, о деньгах. Или сказ про то, как я от щедрот своих пострадала.  Когда я узнала, что получу огромные (по моим меркам, опять же) выплаты, то сразу решила, что 300 тыс. из них отдам брату мужа. Мне казалось, что это нормальная сумма, если учесть, что поступает она в качестве подарка. И, надо сказать, что брату я заранее сообщила, что возмещу стоимость памятника и ещё сверху накину. Уж не знаю, что он там себе напридумывал… Странно, если ему пришло в голову, что я собираюсь поделиться с ним миллионами. Я вроде на мать Терезу не похожа ни разу, ну и приступами доброты вперемешку с идиотизмом тоже не страдаю… Но как бы там ни было, после перевода он даже не перезвонил. Если до этого он частенько названивал и постоянно интересовался моими делами, то тут полный игнор произошёл. Я подождала денёк, потом решила хотя бы выяснить, получил ли он деньги. Оказалось, получил, и судя по голосу, был ооочень не доволен. Сухо поинтересовался, всё ли мне выплатили, или ещё что-то будет. Я хотела ответить: "Для тебя уже нет", но не стала усугублять. То есть, вместо "спасибо" получила раздражение и злость. Я вдруг поняла, что человека элементарно "жаба" душит, отсюда такая реакция. Ох, и разозлилась я на себя… А потом так рассудила: "Я не для брата это делала, а для мужа. И на этом все добродетели заканчиваются, и мы прощаемся навсегда". Стало спокойней.

----------


## Nabat

> Нет, даже две квартиры


 Если купить две квартиры, то в принципе, до конца жизни можно будет не работать. По крайней мере, для меня это справедливо.
Потребности у меня небольшие. Вот только алкоголь качественный люблю. Ну чтож, еще одна причина будет бросить его употреблять.
А так-то это мой план, который я через 3 года собираюсь реализовать)

----------


## Morpho

> Если купить две квартиры, то в принципе, до конца жизни можно будет не работать. По крайней мере, для меня это справедливо.


 В том смысле, если их купить для последующей сдачи в аренду? Ну смотри… Если бы эти квартиры в Москве купить, то тогда, да – можно не работать. А, допустим, в моём городе, хоть он и недалеко от Мск, но суммы принципиально другие уже звучат – 15-20 тыс. в среднем за двушку, КУ включены. КУ около 4-5 тыс. В итоге получаем 20-30 тыс. в месяц максимум. У меня з/плата 45 тыс. в среднем, и всё равно не хватает, особенно ощутимо в последние несколько лет. Можно было бы вложить в какие-то акции/ценные бумаги, но я не финансист, мне плохо знаком этот инструментарий, а изучать лень. Пока самый простецкий вариант использовала – открыла вклад в сбере)
Вообще-то я тоже всегда мечтала жить, как рантье). Но просто не работать для меня – это не интересно. Я хотела бы оставить привычную работу, чтобы начать путешествовать и, возможно, если получится, писать и рассказывать о своих приключениях. Ну, например, как Д. Комаров создать аналогичный авторский проект. Ну это настолько смелые мечты, что даже я сама их боюсь))

----------


## jozh

> У меня з/плата 45 тыс. в среднем, и всё равно не хватает, особенно ощутимо в последние несколько лет.


 Абалдеть!) Мы с женой вдвоем на 35т. в Питере живем, а жизнь здесь не дешевая. В Пятигорске, вероятно, сможем на 25-30 жить, а остальное на поездки тратить. В твоем случае легко можно в Таиланд свалить дауншифтить. Читай фарангфорум). Или на ГОА, если жары не боишься) Просто структуру расходов пересмотреть.

----------


## Nabat

> В том смысле, если их купить для последующей сдачи в аренду?


 Ну да. У меня по Ростову это будет два по 12 т.е. 24 т.р.
Сейчас, при моем доходе около 50, я редко кода трачу более 30. 
Так что, если бросить или резко ограничить употребление алкоголя, мне хватит за глаза.
Соглашусь с *jozh*: пересмотри свои расходы, небось духи за 5k или т.п. покупаешь)

----------


## Morpho

Структуру, можно, конечно, пересмотреть… Но куда, позвольте спросить, я маму дену? С собой в Тай заберу?) Представляю себе этот диалог:
- Собирайся, я в Таиланде островок прикупила, завтра заезжаем.
- В смысле?
- В коромысле. Собирайся, говорю, и пальтишко свое норковое, то, что вчера купили, прихвати, в сезон дождей там носить будешь, прямо поверх купального костюма. 
То-то она удивится и обрадуется. На старости лет в такой порнорай попасть…

----------


## Morpho

Конец года, кадровые перестановки. Уходит на повышение наш начальник отдела, нужен новый. "Король умер, да здравствует король…"  Вчера у меня спросили, хочу ли я занять это место.  А  я сказала, что всё, что я хочу – это уйти на пенсию, и если можно, прямо сейчас). На что мне ответили, что, это мне пока рано, зелена ещё). К чему это я… Впервые, за всю историю написания гороскопов, мой сбывается с пугающей точностью. Спрогнозировали огромные доходы – пожалуйста, получите. Карьерный рост (в этом совсем не была уверена) – предложение поступило. Далее, самое страшное – пророчат судьбоносную встречу и любовь, да такую, которая меня буквально ошеломит, о которой я даже и не мечтала. Не иначе, принц Гарри хлопнет себя по лбу со словами "какой же я был дурак", бросит свою актрисульку и  рванёт в российские трущобы  разбивать моё бедное сердце).

----------


## Morpho

Одному человеку интересно, жизнь всё-таки beautiful, или не beautiful. А вот мне кажется, что жизнь вообще не поддаётся оценке хорошо – плохо. Бывало так, что оооочень beautiful, а бывало, что только матерные слова в голову приходили, если надо было оценить.
Сегодня был хороший день – был снегопад. И мороз. После страшно-непривычной, бесснежной прошлой зимы – это счастье. Всё замело, и кажется, что всё плохое, нездоровое исчезнет вместе с этой первозданной белизной.
Такие зимы были в моём детстве. Я с родителями стояла на остановке под фонарём и ловила варежкой снежинки. Долго их разглядывала, удивляясь, что узор ни одной из них не повторяется. Я была счастлива. Потому что мама и папа рядом, потому что мы едем в гости к бабушке, и там будет удивительно пахнуть пирогами и ёлкой, и будет много гостей, а значит, веселья. Мы сядем за стол, и нам, детям, нальют в бокалы тягучий, приторно-сладкий вишнёвый сок. Взрослые, выпив рюмку-другую, соберутся кататься с горки на санках. И мы с ними. Сколько смеха было, сколько радости…
И вот сейчас, я напоминаю себе того человека, который жаловался Богу на свою жизнь. Дескать, тяжело, и денег не хватает, и вообще всё плохо… Бог прерывает его вопросом: "Продлевать будете?" Ответ очевиден: "ДА"!)

----------


## Morpho

Ходили сегодня смотреть квартиры в новостройке. Неплохой проект квартала-парка, с инновационными технологиями строительства по привлекательной цене. Забронировала 2 квартиры, для себя и мамы. Всё бы ничего, но срок сдачи 3 кв 2022. Я-то готова подождать, а мама нет. У неё соседи сверху сильно шумят и не дают ей спать. Хозяйка работает в аптеке, возвращается домой в 10 вечера, после чего начинает бегать по квартире, видимо, пытаясь на скорую руку сварганить что-то на ужин голодным домочадцам, что-то успеть по хозяйству и побыстрее лечь спать. Вырубается семейка где-то в районе 12-12:30 ночи. А мама желает отойти ко сну в 10 вечера, и только закрывает глаза, как жизнь наверху начинает набирать обороты. В общем, полная несовместимость биологических ритмов у неё с ними произошла. На фоне этих трагических событий она пошла на крайние меры, используя инструмент шантажа. А так как шантажировать ей, кроме меня, некого, то сегодня, после экскурсии по дому, бросила строительную каску в сторону, и по-английски, не прощаясь, поплелась в сторону выхода. На выходе я её догнала, и она, заплакав, поведала, что жизнь ей больше не мила и она с удовольствием отдаст концы хоть прямо сейчас. Встретив сочувствие и понимание с моей стороны, высморкалась и рассказала о своих планах. В её планах – купить мне квартиру в домах другого застройщика, но которые уже сданы в эксплуатацию, и свалить из нынешней квартиры (которую я ремонтировала), для её незамедлительного туда заселения. Проблема только в том, что за такую квартиру я втридорога заплачу, а прелесть недостроя как раз в том и состоит, что можно значительно сэкономить. Решила настоять на своём, а ей, в случае чего, дать ссылку на этот сайт) Шучу, конечно)

----------


## Nabat

Купи маме беруши. Кроме шуток. Только качественные.
Хотя, с другой стороны,  велика вероятность, что дело  не в шуме, а в расшатанной нервной системе. Меня, к примеру, когда я спать хочу, никакие новогодние фейерверки разбудить не смогут .

----------


## Morpho

> Купи маме беруши. Кроме шуток. Только качественные.
> Хотя, с другой стороны,  велика вероятность, что дело  не в шуме, а в расшатанной нервной системе. Меня, к примеру, когда я спать хочу, никакие новогодние фейерверки разбудить не смогут .


 Уже купили, но они какие-то странные… В них только на спине можно спать. 
У неё высокий уровень восприимчивости антропогенного шума. И у меня тоже. Я, например, с трудом переношу включенное целый день радио, а многие мои коллеги не могут работать без звукового фона. Когда одни и те же песни прокручивают много раз, у меня начинает закипать мозг, а им хоть бы что. Я уже начала подозревать, не роботы ли они. Может, все уже Электроников понаделали и сами дома сидят, телевизор смотрят, а я одна без двойника впахиваю.

----------


## Nabat

> Уже купили, но они какие-то странные… В них только на спине можно спать.


 Это какая-то шляпа. В хороших, качественных берушах можно спать как угодно и они вообще практически не ощущаются.



> У неё высокий уровень восприимчивости антропогенного шума.


 Ты же понимаешь, что в действительности такого не существует? Вы сами выдумали этот псевдо-диагноз, а на самом деле у нее высокий порог нервной возбудимости в целом.

----------


## Morpho

> Это какая-то шляпа. В хороших, качественных берушах можно спать как угодно и они вообще практически не ощущаются.


 В аптеке покупала. Там было два варианта – для плавания и сна. Силиконовые, в коробочке. Но меня терзают смутные подозрения – не впарил ли мне аптекарь те, что для плавания.




> на самом деле у нее высокий порог нервной возбудимости в целом.


 И что делать людям с непереносимостью шума? Всем нервы лечить? Зачем тогда надо было утверждать закон о тишине, санитарные нормы, сразу бы всех недовольных в психиатру посылали бы)

----------


## Morpho

Сегодня ребята из Сбербанка порадовали. Ну как из Сбербанка… Скорее, из спецотделения, которое профсоюз работников интим индустрии обслуживает. Проблема у вас, говорят – некто пытался перевести ваши средства на имя товарища Орлова. Ну, думаю, давайте поиграем. Какой такой Орлов, не знаю такого, говорю. Может, вы свои паспортные данные кому-то передавали? Как же, говорю, в Почтабанке недавно карту открывала. "Аааа, вклад…" - сразу отреагировал "профессионал". Вклад, хех) Вот оно как) Ну ладно, думаю, продолжай. Нам, говорит, информацию нужно передать в финансовый(?) отдел). Финансовый, лол) Для этого мы должны знать о всех ваших ячейках(?), говорит.  Ячейках, бл*ть)) Чегооо, спрашиваю?) Какие у вас вклады и сколько их, спрашивает. И тут мне представитель застройщика звонит, по времени уже не успеваю разговор продолжить. На этом предлагаю ему остановиться и отключаюсь. Ну вот к чему это я… Обмельчал нынче мошенник, скучный стал, не интересный. В плешивой голове страпон вместо мозгов, никакого креатива. Минут пять ждала, когда он к вопросам по существу перейдёт, а он всё про вклады да про вклады…Тупенький попался.

----------


## jozh

> Тупенький попался.


 Отнюдь нет. Все эти "тупые" методы прекрасно работают. Пишут о каких-то немыслимых миллиардах, которые перечисляют люди таким мошенникам. Страшновато, если честно, жить в окружении такой биомассы...

----------


## 4ёрный

Пока живут на свете дураки, обманом жить, нам стало быть, с руки©

И ещё оттуда же:

Покуда живы жадины вокруг, удачи мы не выпустим из рук©

Буратино. Классика)))

----------


## 4ёрный

А ещё ходит байка про смс:

Входящая: "внимание! С вашего счёта происходит снятие всей суммы. Для отмены отправьте смс с номером карты и пин-кодом."

Отвечаю: "дураков нет"

Входящая: "есть. И много"

----------


## Morpho

> Отнюдь нет. Все эти "тупые" методы прекрасно работают. Пишут о каких-то немыслимых миллиардах, которые перечисляют люди таким мошенникам.


 Да, они действительно работают. И будут работать. В годы своей юности мне довелось многое увидеть. Я прекрасно помню, как лихо напёрсточники освобождали игроков от содержимого их карманов. И карманами обычно не ограничивались – люди готовы были снять с себя всё – начиная с трусов и заканчивая золотыми запонками, подаренными на юбилей. Трусами, ясное дело, эти ребята не интересовались, но с удовольствием облегчали от веса драгметаллов. Алчность ослепляет, азарт дезориентирует, страх парализует. Они же - инструменты для отъёма денег.

----------


## Morpho

Насчёт миллиардов не уверена. Вряд ли люди с таким состоянием станут жертвами мелкого мошенничества). Ну кто позвонит Потанину и скажет: "Владимир Олегович? Это из банка. У вас тут со счёта пытаются средства снять. Вам известно, что такое лицевой счёт? Что? Куда пойти? Повторите.") 

На самом деле здесь всё проще. Я в совпадения не очень-то верю. Информация была выложена только здесь, поэтому звонок из банка вполне ожидаем). Всё, о чём писала на этом сайте, было пущено в дело. И про вклад, и банк "Сбером" оказался, а не какой-нибудь Газпром или ВТБ, и мой телефон, опять же, известен. Я чувствую, кто-то на старости лет очень хочет сесть в тюрьму. Я бы ему не советовала. Он красивый, ему в тюрьму нельзя).

----------


## Morpho

Когда мне было 17, я ждала от мира чего-то особенного, необыкновенного. Мне казалось, что впереди много удивительных, чудесных событий и сказочных мест на планете, где меня будут ждать головокружительные приключения.  И сейчас… земную жизнь пройдя до половины, я очутилась в сумрачном лесу. Ну, ладно. Зато избавилась от иллюзий. Ох уж этот мой дурацкий оптимизм… 
Подводя итоги, приходится признать, что вместо новогоднего бала во дворце, воздушного платья с кринолином, красавца-принца и волшебной музыки Чайковского мне кто-то сверху показал фигу и злорадно ухмыльнулся. Появилось стойкое ощущение того, что меня, в который раз, тупо развели на жизнь). Интересно, как можно попадаться на одну и ту же уловку тысячи раз? Сначала тебе дают надежду, вселяют восторг, пропитывают тебя драйвом, как бисквит сиропом. И кажется, что вот же он, смысл жизни – в полном, мать его, погружении в геймплей! Сначала ничего не замечаешь, потом чувствуешь, что что-то не то, но не понимаешь, что конкретно. Когда, наконец, дошло, тут уже до пенсии рукой подать, а на переправе коней не меняют. И вот ты с укоризной спрашиваешь у Бога: "Ну как же так, я же тебе верила, а ты меня в такой унылый мирок отправил - здесь даже ни одного дракона нет!". А он такой: "Ладно, ладно, только не ной, вот… на тебе… этого должно хватить…". Я в Норвегии ни разу не была. Когда закончится пандемия, поеду туда. Может, в их лесах всё ещё водятся тролли).

----------


## Ваня :)

Почему до половины? Ты собираешся 100 лет жить?

Не едь в Норвегию. Оставь норвежцев в покое.

Грубиянка Morpho. Когда там уже все, кто должен уйти уйдут?

----------


## Morpho

> Почему до половины? Ты собираешся 100 лет жить?


 Нет, конечно) Просто... Раневская сказала об этом так: "Старость — это просто свинство. Я считаю, что это невежество бога, когда он позволяет доживать до старости. Господи, уже все ушли, а я все живу. Бирман — и та умерла, а уж от нее я этого никак не ожидала. Страшно, когда тебе внутри восемнадцать, когда восхищаешься прекрасной музыкой, стихами, живописью, а тебе уже пора, ты ничего не успела, а только начинаешь жить!"




> Не едь в Норвегию. Оставь норвежцев в покое.


 Почему?) 




> Грубиянка Morpho. Когда там уже все, кто должен уйти уйдут?


  :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

Интересно, есть здесь такие же "интересные" люди, как я, которые не отвечают на звонки, давая понять, что желают прекратить общение, а их нихрена никто не понимает и продолжают названивать?

----------


## Morpho

И вот ещё что интересно... Почему Cattus и culexus считают нужным оповещать мир о том, что играет в их колонках... 
Тем более, когда я ещё даже не досмотрела до конца летсплей.

----------


## Morpho

Летсплей, в смысле Киберпанк

----------


## Morpho

Иногда самой проходить не хочется, даже если игры топовые, но в них унылые и наискучнейшие локации. Киберпанк - в их числе. А также шедевр Кодзимы, он же симулятор доставки, Дич(ь) стрендинг)

----------


## Morpho

Я сегодня поняла, что здесь присутствуют удивительные люди, которые, дожив до… ну, скажем так, приличного возраста, так и не научились рефлексировать. Так вот, господа подсракулеты, эта информация для вас. Внимание. Если вас беспокоит то, что ваши годы уходят, а молодые красопетовки, не обращая внимания на ваши доводы типа "ЯВЫГЛЯЖУМОЛОЖЕСВОИХЛЕТ", будут вас откровенно игнорить, то не надо испытывать по этому поводу столько негативных эмоций). Ребята, вам надо принять тот неоспоримой факт, что для 20-летней нимфы вы… как бы это поделикатней провернуть… ну вы, образно говоря, сдувшийся воздушный шарик, который, и надутый-то был не очень хорош, а теперь… что и говорить… Как сказала моя бабушка, когда мой выбор пал на мужчину на 15 лет старше себя: "Милая, даже я ни за какие деньги не легла бы кровать с этим стариком. Ты уверена, что хочешь это познать?")

----------


## Ваня :)

Опять вечеринка?  :Smile: 




> Почему?)


 Мне говорили, что норвежцы и так к иностранцам не очень хорошо относятся. А тут еще и ты приедешь.  :Smile:

----------


## 4ёрный

"Интересно, есть здесь такие же "интересные" люди, как я, которые не отвечают на звонки, давая понять, что желают прекратить общение, а их нихрена никто не понимает и продолжают названивать?"

Ну я, например. Только я в таких случаях меняю номер телефона. И вздыхаю при этом об отсутствии "одностороннего" тарифа)))

----------


## 4ёрный

Морфо, Вы серьёзно считаете, что всем местным "подсракулетам" есть вообще дело до молодых девушек? Для меня, к примеру, любая женщина прежде всего - куча проблем. И уж потом всё остальное)))

----------


## Morpho

> Мне говорили, что норвежцы и так к иностранцам не очень хорошо относятся. А тут еще и ты приедешь.


 Что вообще происходит, Ваня?) И что значит "А тут еще и ты приедешь"?) 
Я репортаж выложу, специально для тебя, под названием "Как Норвегия оценила мой вклад в экономику их страны")

----------


## Morpho

> "Интересно, есть здесь такие же "интересные" люди, как я, которые не отвечают на звонки, давая понять, что желают прекратить общение, а их нихрена никто не понимает и продолжают названивать?"
> 
> Ну я, например. Только я в таких случаях меняю номер телефона. И вздыхаю при этом об отсутствии "одностороннего" тарифа)))


 Поясню. Сослуживцы. Родственники мужа. 
Думала о замене номера, причём сегодня утром). Видимо, придётся. Но проблема в том, что сослуживцы его всего равно узнают)

----------


## Morpho

> Морфо, Вы серьёзно считаете, что всем местным "подсракулетам" есть вообще дело до молодых девушек? Для меня, к примеру, любая женщина прежде всего - куча проблем. И уж потом всё остальное)))


 Для меня любой человек, который пытается "прилепиться" ко мне - проблема. Я ценю независимых, сильных. Такие не цепляются, они ироничны и обособлены.

----------


## Morpho

Ну вот же... Remarque совсем забыла и его якобы подругу.



> Подруга намного младше меня, если что. Но я довольно молодо выгляжу


 Заметили слоган подсракулетов?) А теперь та-даммм - нет там никакой подруги. 



> А я сегодня отмечаю с родителями) Пока они там что-то готовят, я поудобнее улёгся на диване, укрылся альпаковым пледом из Перу и пишу всякую фигню на форуме)


 Я больше скажу- для них плед из Перу - диковинка, не то, что реальная подружка). А вот писать всякую фигню на форуме - это и есть смысл. Без подружки. Без работы. Без НИЧЕГО.

----------


## 4ёрный

Аааа... Так это всё о Ремарке... Тады молчу и удаляюсь)))

----------


## Morpho

> Аааа... Так это всё о Ремарке... Тады молчу и удаляюсь)))


 Да ну ладно.... Серьёзно???)

Ремарка я принимаю, как друга, который начинает действовать на нервы) Он не может раскрыться, городит одно и то же, при этом выглядит полным идиотом. Я долго не заостряю внимание на ком-то. Хочешь что-то сказать? Скажи. Открыто. Будешь со мной играть, когда я с тобой честно - иди нахер. Слушать не буду, не интересно. Вот как-то так произошло.

----------


## Morpho

Блин, Ремарк... Ты прости, конечно, что я так тебя раскритиковала.... Но ты реально таааакой...

----------


## Morpho

неординарный человек... В общем, счастья тебе в новом году, тебе явно это пригодится.

----------


## Morpho



----------


## Morpho

Послушай меня, деточка прабабушку свою
Вот крест святой я правду говорю
Да знаешь ли ты ангел мой какая жизнь была
Под крыльями двуглавого орла

----------


## Morpho



----------


## Morpho

Господи. Зачем я это сделала)) По наставлению знакомого блогера зарегистрировалась впервые на сайте знакомств. Сообщения получаю)) Пока не понимаю, они реальные, или нет) Хрень какая-то..))

----------


## Morpho



----------


## Morpho

Боже, как он красив) Вы не находите?) Он лучшее, что я видела в этой жизни.

----------


## Morpho

Песню про аленя слушала… Мило как…
А вот Томас Андерс и правда красавчик, здесь даже с собой не поспоришь…
На Ремарка наехала… это плохо. Это очень плохо. 
Ну, ладно, на этом итоги вечеринки подведены. 
Набат. Из меня попутчик ещё более хреновый. Самый хреновый из всех существующих. Хреновей не бывает. Но меня это не беспокоит. 
В процессе вечеринки я зарегистрировалась на СЗ. Первый раз в жизни на таком, бл*ть, тематическом сайте. Ну и вопросики там задают. В общем, очередная глупость… Глупость с разницей в возрасте 15 лет. Хотя, я теперь уже начинаю думать, что для более качественной глупости надо было временной отрезок уменьшить до 30. Не, ну а что…

----------


## Ваня :)

ТВ смотрю, с человеками общаюсь, предупреждая, что my English is far away from perfect. Но EILTS или TOEFL на хорошую оценку не сдам.

Я думаю, грубиянка Morpho, тебе нужно самой подучить английский в Канаде. Месяцок. Да и мне тоже, пока я буду тебя консультировать. Попутчик из меня хороший, ведь мне не нужен билет в обратную сторону. Только оплата курсов, проживание, алкоголь, стики и хавчик, типа картошки-фри.

В дневниках ответить тебе не могу, потому что Nabat меня в черный список занес.  :Smile: ..

----------


## Morpho

> Я думаю, грубиянка Morpho, тебе нужно самой подучить английский в Канаде. Месяцок. Да и мне тоже, пока я буду тебя консультировать. Попутчик из меня хороший, ведь мне не нужен билет в обратную сторону.


 Зашибись ты придумал, консультант хренов. Тебя потом найдут где-нибудь в горах, оледенелого, а меня в международный розыск объявят. 



> Nabat меня в черный список занес. ..


 Госссподи… С чего это? Вас и есть тут четыре калеки, ещё и в ЧС друг друга заносите.

----------


## Morpho

Про СЗ. 
Вот умеют некоторые мужчины подружек выбирать. Интуиция у них – огонь. "Я вижу, что ты милая и добрая". Это он по фото определил. "Ты уверен?" - спрашиваю. Ну как он может в этом сомневаться, он же гений психологических портретов.  А потом сидят годами, женатые, с детьми, всё на тех же сайтах, в вечном поиске милых и добрых. Вообще, в моём случае надо им сразу ссылку на этот сайт давать, чтобы не питали вредных иллюзий.

----------


## Nabat

> Госссподи… С чего это?


  А он чего-то докапывается до меня постоянно, как пьяный до радио, хотя я вообще очень смутное представление имею о том, кто это такой и никакого представления о том, что ему от меня надо, а поскольку и знать не хочу, то пользуясь преимуществом интернета, максимально лимитирую бесполезные взаимодействия.  
,

----------


## Nabat

> Из меня попутчик ещё более хреновый. Самый хреновый из всех существующих. Хреновей не бывает. Но меня это не беспокоит.


 Бесподобный образец женского мышления. Вот скажи, ты правда, тут парадокса не видишь, или у тебя так все хорошо с чувством юмора? Я ставлю на первое)
И еще, я тут, по ходу, не все выпуски новостей смотрел, вот и пропустил, а потому спрашиваю: а куда это вы собрались, мадам, что вам попутчики нужны?

----------


## Morpho

> А он чего-то докапывается до меня постоянно, как пьяный до радио, хотя я вообще очень смутное представление имею о том, кто это такой и никакого представления о том, что ему от меня надо, а поскольку и знать не хочу...


 Сноб – это человек, который хочет разговаривать с теми, кто не хочет разговаривать с ним, и не хочет разговаривать с теми, кто хочет разговаривать с ним 
У. Теккерей

----------


## Morpho

> Бесподобный образец женского мышления. Вот скажи, ты правда, тут парадокса не видишь, или у тебя так все хорошо с чувством юмора?


 Поясните, уважаемый, что парадоксального вы здесь узрели? Развейте иллюзии о моём хорошем чувстве юмора) 
Ответа не жду. Ибо смотрите цитату выше)

----------


## Nabat

Когда ты хреновый попутчик, то беспокоит это не тебя, а окружающих. В принципе, если окружающие достаточно толерантны, ты можешь и никогда не узнать об этом.

----------


## Morpho

> Когда ты хреновый попутчик, то беспокоит это не тебя, а окружающих.


 Есть попутчики, которые знают, что они хреновые, и это их беспокоит. Это про осознанность и мудрость. Есть такие, кто считают себя хреновыми, а им бы очень хотелось на весь состав поезда впечатление произвести, всем понравиться. Это про низкую самооценку. Есть попутчики, которые изображают из себя хреновых, желая казаться хуже, чем есть на самом деле, потому что боятся, что их сочтут слабаками. А меня это не беспокоит, потому что я искренне считаю, что не должна ни под кого подстраиваться и идти ради кого-то на компромиссы. Либо мои попутчики верят, что я милая и добрая, причём, желательно, на полном серьёзе, без лести и фальшивых слов, либо мы путешествуем разными поездами.

----------


## Morpho

И вот я сейчас думаю (под лёгким воздействием проблемы), каким был мой муж. Он был сильным. И он умел договариваться. То есть, не применял силу по поводу и без, был разумным. Я бы с ним в бразильских фавелах чувствовала себя безопасно. Он был ответственным, и стоило мне сказать: "деньги закончились", уверенно говорил: "не переживай, будут". И были. Правда, я не злоупотребляла. Ну почти. Он каждый день делал мне массаж. Я несчастный бухгалтер, с хроническим остеохондрозом и полным отсутствием желания к каким-либо физическим упражнениям. Он – мастер спорта с кучей наград, сотрудник МВД и личный массажист её Величества). Он заботился обо мне. Если мне было плохо, он был рядом, с нужной таблеткой и стаканом воды. Он мог договориться, и меня принимали лучшие врачи города. Я приходила на МРТ с глубокого бодуна и удивляла доков. Я устала… Устала от заботы… Но теперь я опять этого хочу. Это немыслимо!!!)

----------


## Morpho

И ещё.
Страдать с деньгами гораздо лучше, чем без денег. Раньше они тоже были, но сейчас… Я каждый день просыпаюсь и говорю: "Господи, теперь я знаю, что ты есть. Только пожалуйста, больше не уходи)"

----------


## Nabat

И вот я сейчас думаю (под средним воздействием проблемы),  какой была девушка, с которой я поставил рекорд совместного проживания (3 года).
Она каждый день делала мне массаж (у меня шейный остеохондроз) и еще у нас была суббота - день минета (это я придумал, а она не возражала). Это все, что я о нас помню.
Теперь у меня вечно болит шея и утренний субботний стояк. Но свобода того стоит. Мне кажется. Иногда.

----------


## Morpho

> И вот я сейчас думаю (под средним воздействием проблемы),  какой была девушка, с которой я поставил рекорд совместного проживания (3 года).
> Она каждый день делала мне массаж (у меня шейный остеохондроз) и еще у нас была суббота - день минета (это я придумал, а она не возражала). Это все, что я о нас помню.
> Теперь у меня вечно болит шея и утренний субботний стояк. Но свобода того стоит. Мне кажется. Иногда.


 Не сомневайся, свобода того стоит) А массаж нам сделают специально обученные люди.  :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

Знаете, в чём прелесть СЗ? Я сейчас это поняла. У вас появляется возможность пообщаться с народом. В прямом смысле этого слова. Например, со специалистом токарного станка. Он сегодня меня настолько поразил выражением "сучка не захочет – кобель не вскочит", что я твердо решила – надо его разъяснить). В следующую пятницу поржу – меня ждёт прогулка с этим типом на протяжении двух автобусных остановок (думаю, больше не выдержу).

----------


## Nabat

Я очень не люблю взаимодействовать с незнакомыми людьми. А еще у меня было массажное кресло. Шняга полная, продал.

----------


## Nabat

Что такое СЗ? 
А.. понял - сайт знакомств.
Пффф...
It's a shame...

----------


## Morpho

> It's a shame...


 Я думаю, что мне уже давно пора опозориться в реальном времени)

----------


## Morpho

С знакомствами покончено. Кандидат заблокирован, и вряд ли в ближайшее время меня что-то подвигнет на подобные эксперименты. Чтобы экологично проститься, пришлось сказать, что мне нужно зайти в банк. На предложение подождать, ответила, чтобы шёл домой. И я почему-то совсем не была удивлена, когда через полчаса увидела это чудо, терпеливо ожидающее меня на выходе. Я молча прошла мимо. Всю дорогу мне казалось, что он идёт за мной. В какой-то момент я даже оглянулась, но никого не увидела. 
В следующую субботу записалась на пилатес. Так я решу сразу две проблемы, ибо безделье по выходным явно не идёт мне на пользу.

----------


## Nabat

Чем бы ни тешилась, лишь бы не вешалась.

----------


## Morpho

Милое создание. Спит в моей кровати, свернувшись в калачик, и даже не хочется его беспокоить. Ещё несколько часов назад он так сжимал меня в своих объятиях, как будто боялся, что я вдруг исчезну. Он молод и так красив, и уже Я начинаю бояться, что это видение исчезнет.  Господи, думаю я. Давай уж не всё сразу, иначе крышу снесёт)

----------


## Morpho

Блин, не могу спать с кем-то… Когда, он, нахрен, уже проснется и я смогу уже лечь спать?))

----------


## Morpho

Ну это только со мной могло произойти. Звонит мне сейчас моё чудо и рассказывает, что его мама утром уже сбегала в полицию и сообщила о пропаже сына. Сладкому маминому пирожку уже 33 года, если что. Пришлось ему заверять органы власти, что его (внимание!) не похитили, не изнасиловали и всё с ним ок). Пипец)

----------


## Morpho

Хотя, что от него ждать... Если он свою маму ежегодно на Тенерифе за собой таскает... Мне, видимо, надо и её приглашать на ночь) Ну так, чтобы не волновалась)

----------


## Morpho

> Бенефициаром комплекса зданий под Геленджиком, фигурирующего в расследовании оппозиционера Алекседя Навального, является бизнесмен Аркадий Ротенберг


 Вот знаете... Давно наблюдаю за этим со стороны. Кто пошёл на эти митинги... Что ими руководило... Нет, я не за Путина. И не за Навального. Потому что мне ничего не достанется из того, что они сейчас так усиленно делят между собой. Ни копейки из этих средств. Я это понимаю. Поэтому мне пофиг.

----------


## Morpho

Недавно в Дзене обсуждали тему отношений. Блогер там интересная… каждое своё свидание с мужчинами глубокому анализу подвергает. А он вот так сказал, а почему он так сказал, а зачем он так сказал, а что ему вообще надо. Блин, думаю, одуванчики они с тобой нюхать хотят и васильки в кудри вплетать, неужели не ясно. Вся история в том, что кто-то там предложил ей в первом диалоге поговорить о сексе. А она, конечно же, не такая. Да и как о нём говорить, если мы жили в СССР, а в этой стране, как известно, секса не было. А я считаю, что если мужчина хочет об этом говорить, то почему бы и да. Какая разница, какой по счёту у вас диалог, в итоге всё к этому и идёт. Не поверите, тапками закидали. "Вы фсё врёёётиии, для женщины важны отношения, а не секс на первом свидании!!! Вам просто не хочется их строить, потому что это большой труд, над отношениями работать надо!!!" Ну и всё в этом духе. Чего я только о себе тогда не узнала. "Блудливая кошка" - это самый невинный эпитет. А всего-то с моей стороны была только одна фраза – если вам нужен секс, просто скажите об этом. Поверьте, больше вам от него ничего не надо, даже если поначалу кажется, что это не так. К чему это я… Ах, да. Хреновый из меня строитель… Да и устала я, двадцать лет строила непонятно что. И было сейчас очень обидно узнать, что ларчик просто открывался… Вот и сейчас у меня такое чувство, что я на всех скоростях лечу в ту же самую липкую, душную паутину. Парень-то прям воспламенился, и я уже знаю, чем это заканчивается. Представляю, как его маму инфаркт трепанёт, узнай она, с кем её сынуля дружбу водит. Она всего-то на 8 годков меня постарше. Кстати, с первой женой он развёлся потому, что его МАМЫ в их личной жизни было очень много, всё пространство было ей заполнено. 
В этой связи пришла мысль обратиться к услугам профессионального жиголо. Открыла сайт, долго рассматривала. Кто-то прямо свой рабочий инструмент сфоткал, чтобы было наглядно, с чем мы собираемся иметь дело. И совсем неожиданно – столько обнадёживающих, красивых фраз… мы столько на 8 марта от них не слышим. И кубики, кубики… А уж когда до размеров добралась, то захотелось даже линейку взять, ибо некоторые из них внушали священный ужас. Не знаю, хватит ли у меня смелости на этот шаг).

----------


## Morpho

Кстати, о личной жизни… Недавно наткнулась на видео Павла Ракова, где он утверждает, что каждый второй мужчина в возрасте от 40-45 лет – импотент или близок к этому. Здорово… А я тут женихами разбрасываюсь. Вчера утром встала не с той ноги. И везде его заблокировала, написав прощальное письмо, что, так мол, и так, прости, но у меня другие планы на эту жизнь. А уже вечером, открывая окно, чтобы проветрить комнату, увидела сами догадайтесь кого. Стоит и смотрит. На жалость давит. А я сразу случай вспомнила, из далёкой молодости. Мне тогда лет 16-17 было, и был такой один, тоже под окнами стоял каждый день. Стоял-стоял, а потом на крышу полез, чтобы моё имя увековечить. И вот выхожу я с утра, а там масштабно так… "Света, я тебя люблю!" После этого он решил, что сделал достаточно, чтобы приблизиться ко мне и буквально прописался у меня в подъезде. Чтобы было не так скучно, пригласил друга. Так вместе и сидели. Если я куда-то иду, они идут за мной. Пытались с подругой несколько раз от него убежать, но куда там… Он был лучшим стайером в школе. Пришлось попросить помощи у лучшего боксера школы. Но это уже совсем другая история).

----------


## Morpho

Две недели я придерживалась системе Ёсинори Осуми "окно питания", а сегодня ноги сами понесли в кондитерскую. "Всего один морковный кекс", - подумала я. Но на мою беду, там очень хороший продавец, и я купила 2 кекса и ещё два пирожных "картошка". Завтра утром я решила посмотреть правде в глаза и встать на весы. После чего решится судьба одного оставшегося кекса и двух "картошек". На фоне этих событий вспомнился стих:
"Шавермой давилась
Оставаясь одна
Не жрать по ночам
Давала слово
Пузо набила
Будто завтра война
Но завтра – весна
А ты как корова"

----------


## Morpho

В прошлую субботу купила в adidas варежки. Сейчас они пахнут так, как будто я всю неделю с бомжами на пустыре жарила на костре кошек. Это результат моих поездок общественным транспортом. Так пахнут поручни???

----------


## Morpho

Окончательно пришла к убеждению, что смотреть на жизнь философски можно лишь в том случае, когда у тебя есть деньги. И чем больше, тем лучше. Про Диогена из бочки попрошу не вспоминать. 
Так вот. Не так давно, накануне праздника, проснувшись в 7 утра и почувствовав что-то неладное, я начала прислушиваться. Звенела капель. "Как мило", - подумала я. Но тут же сообразила, что стоят лютые морозы и таким переливам, по сути, взяться неоткуда. Я подскочила и понеслась осматривать владения. Благо, что их всего 43 квадрата. Источник звука обнаружился сразу: с потолка соседней комнаты шёл дождь, обильно поливая новый диван. Этот факт, кстати, спас ламинат, иначе было бы ещё хуже. Не прошло и года, как я сделала ремонт… К слову, эти товарищи сверху, топят меня уже не в первый раз. Скажу больше – даже не во второй. 2 раза мы их прощали. Но сейчас это было уже слишком. Не буду долго расписывать, но в этот раз наказать их мне не удалось – выяснилось, что участок, на котором рвануло - зона ответственности УК. Состоялся разговор с директором, понравилось, что человек не пошёл на попятную, и от обязательств не открещивается. Чего не скажешь о соседке. На мой риторический вопрос: "Я сама должна устранять последствия затопления?", она ответила: "Ну вас же затопило, вы и устраняйте". Обратите внимание на слово "затопило". То есть, это, вероятнее всего, был святой дух, но не она точно, и совершенно зря я сейчас возвожу поклёп на эту милую старушку. С потолком я проблему решила, но на месте тканевого будет ПВХ, с такими соседями это надёжнее. Диван продала. Соседку прокляла. Так вот к чему это я… Решать проблемы, когда у тебя есть деньги, можно спокойно и рассудительно. И, как Кадыров после пожара в комплексе "Грозный-Сити", я, мудро заметив, что "на всё воля Аллаха", провела картой по терминалу.

----------


## Morpho

Добавить нечего:

"Чем старше человек становится, тем чаще он уходит в мир воспоминаний и связывая свою судьбу с человеком, который намного тебя младше ты должен понимать, что он не сможет разделить с тобой "то время" потому что он тогда ещё не родился.


Апельсиновые жвачки, двушка чтобы позвонить, 16 копеек кекс, 12 рублей полоска, шампунь кря-кря и березка, Гостья из будущего, Электроник, первые Турбо и Дональд, Санта-Барбара, Богатые тоже плачут,


Чип и Дейл, октябрятский значок, как принимали в пионеры, девяностые, первый Макдональдс и очередь как в мавзолей, видео-салоны, ларьки, инвайт просто добавь воды, и многое многое другое...


"Привет мой молодой муж, ты из другой реальности? Hello �� Ведь ты почти как иностранец"

Вероника Степанова

----------


## Morpho

Одна дурацкая в себе деталь мне не даёт покоя - стоит перебрать, как начинаешь слушать музыку. Причём не только слушать, но и выкладывать то, что слушаешь. Все песни вдруг звучат эпично - Буланова почти как глас Божий. И под каждую находится своя история. Слава Богу, что хватает ума не про каждую писать. Но музыка добивает, конечно).
У моего коллеги по работе после выпитого (по его словам) необычайная гибкость в теле образуется, и его тянет танцевать. А у меня, по ходу, полное отсутствие музыкального вкуса компенсируется количеством прослушанной мешанины из попсы, от которой я прихожу в ужас, когда трезвею).

----------


## Morpho

Решение уйти из "большого" пилатеса было принято спонтанно. Сначала я не хотела отступать, но нулевой результат стоимостью 10 тыс. в месяц сделал своё дело. Моё сообщение о капитуляции вызвало лёгкое волнение у тренеров клуба. Они окружили меня и начали охмурять, как ксендзы Адама Козлевича - как только замолкал один, тут же вступал другой. И не успевал тот остановиться, как за меня принимался следующий. Мною была прослушана двадцатиминутная лекция о пользе физических упражнений для суставов, мышц и всего организма в целом. Мне нечего было им ответить, они просто убивали меня аргументами. Но признаться в том, что на каждое занятие я шла, как на Голгофу, было выше моих сил – это разбило бы им сердце). После каждого моего посещения девушка на ресепшене задавала один и тот же вопрос: "Вы уже поняли, какой это кайф – чувствовать работу своих мышц?". Дело в том, что я знала, о чём она говорит, ибо было время, когда я действительно чувствовала эту работу, и удовольствие от этого получала. Но чтобы это почувствовать, нагрузка должна быть на порядок выше. Вот тут бы самое время задуматься о переходе в большой фитнес… но проблема лишнего веса решается как-то невнятно. А иметь дополнительную нагрузку на суставы и сердце чревато последствиями. В моем случае снижать вес ооочень сложно, потому что аппетит у меня такой, будто я родилась и выросла в зоне повышенной радиации. И так как я совсем не уверена, что меня возьмут ведущей программы "Еда, я люблю тебя", то выход один… И он очевиден. Это я не про су, разумеется)

----------


## Morpho

У матери проблемы с коленным суставом, и сегодня я пошла с ней в клинику. Здоровье моих родных, это единственное, что никогда не было мне безразлично. И когда я увидела ортопеда, то недовольно отметила: "Уж больно молод". Дальше события развивались молниеносно. Я, к сожалению, не смогла увидеть выражение его лица, он был в маске. Но реакция…) Когда мы зашли в кабинет, и я достала снимок, к которому прилагалось описание, но он заявил, что оно ему не нужно). Ок, думаю, посмотрим, что ты можешь. Не разочаровал, ну ни капли. Чётко, ясно, с 100%-ной точностью повторил диагноз. Не глядя в "подсказочку" более опытных врачей. Ну что же… браво. Нет, серьёзно. Я в последнее время настолько разочаровалась в молодых "специалистах", что появление таких талантов приветствую и готова аплодировать стоя. И не только в сфере медицины. Я несколько лет пользуюсь услугами айтишника, которому в прямом смысле слова нет равных. Да, стоимость его услуг иногда запредельная. Но зато для него не существует слова "нет". Я люблю гениев. После еды, конечно).

----------


## Morpho

Всё больше вижу бессмысленности в этом хаосе. Рождение – обучение – работа – семья- пенсия – смерть. Дополнения: ипотека  - кредиты – любовные треугольники – расставания – суды. И кого не спроси, все счастливы.

----------


## Morpho

Я стала замечать, что я уже совсем не выношу особей человеческого типа. Не смотря на те подачки, что кинули мне сверху. Я никогда не смогу быть этим существом. Нет, деньги не закончились. Даже наоборот, преумножаются многократно. Но радости существования по-прежнему нет. Я хочу уйти из этого мира. И это единственное, что я на самом деле хочу. Я не люблю людей.

----------


## Morpho

А ведь всегда любила Розенбаума... и педагогическую систему Макаренко):

----------


## jozh

> Всё больше вижу бессмысленности в этом хаосе. Рождение – обучение – работа – семья- пенсия – смерть. Дополнения: ипотека  - кредиты – любовные треугольники – расставания – суды. И кого не спроси, все счастливы.


 Жванецкий воскрес?

----------


## jozh

> Я стала замечать, что я уже совсем не выношу особей человеческого типа. Не смотря на те подачки, что кинули мне сверху. Я никогда не смогу быть этим существом. Нет, деньги не закончились. Даже наоборот, преумножаются многократно. Но радости существования по-прежнему нет. Я хочу уйти из этого мира. И это единственное, что я на самом деле хочу. Я не люблю людей.


 Первое побуждение было ответить "Бросай бухать", но потом подумал, что мы не настолько близко знакомы, придется философствовать.) Вот честно - с деньгами можно даже и людей терпеть. Многие их терпят бесплатно. Можно просто как работу воспринимать - мне платят за то, что я терплю людей. Есть многие, кто позавидовал бы такой работе - не это ли явный критерий того, что в ней есть смысл? И еще мысль - свалить на ГОА или в Тай и там балдеть пожизненно нельзя, т.к. не можешь оставить маму. А покончить с собой и оставить её так - норм. Где логика? Так что лучше бросай бухать...

----------


## Morpho

> Жванецкий воскрес?


 Реинкарнировал.

----------


## Morpho

> Первое побуждение было ответить "Бросай бухать", но потом подумал, что мы не настолько близко знакомы, придется философствовать.)


 Я думаю, что ты, даже не будучи близко знаком со мной, можешь мне об этом сказать прямо. Ну ещё Набат. Остальные просто пойдут лесом. Но даже если вы мне об этом скажете, и не раз, я отмечу про себя, что вы сто раз правы, но вряд ли прислушаюсь к советам. Здесь только один хозяин – я сама. Не стоит беспокоиться, я не склонна к каким-либо зависимостям. Я вообще ни к чему не склонна, что хоть как-то ущемляет мою свободу. В этом моё спасение и моя трагедия. 




> Вот честно - с деньгами можно даже и людей терпеть. Многие их терпят бесплатно. Можно просто как работу воспринимать - мне платят за то, что я терплю людей. Есть многие, кто позавидовал бы такой работе - не это ли явный критерий того, что в ней есть смысл?


 Я это понимаю. Люди на работе меня не беспокоят, я к ним привыкла. Кстати, они на этой самой работе бухают чуть ли не каждый день. Глядя на них, у меня в памяти всплывает тот же Ильф и Петров, где недавно упомянутый Адам Каземирович, устав от греховного прошлого, решил заняться честным бизнесом, и что в итоге из этого вышло. Даже не знаю, почему такие ассоциации. 




> И еще мысль - свалить на ГОА или в Тай и там балдеть пожизненно нельзя, т.к. не можешь оставить маму. А покончить с собой и оставить её так - норм. Где логика? Так что лучше бросай бухать...


 Я не сделаю этого. По крайней мере, пока она жива. Она даже не подозревает о моих тайных пристрастиях. Вообще, кроме посетителей этого форума, никто не подозревает. Это единственное место, где я могу ничего не скрывать, и меня не волнует, что обо мне подумают. Этим оно и ценно. И ещё мне нравится, что никто здесь не пытается лезть мне в душу, не навязывает личное общение. Мне от этого спокойно.

----------


## jozh

Тогда вот тебе исчерпывающий ответ. Умницы должны оставаться в этом блядском мире, потому что они генерируют огромное количество трепетной нежности к человеческой настоящести, которая нет-нет, да и проскользнет то тут, то там... Вся остальная масса этого почти не производит, а ты утром открываешь глаза - и Господь опускает уже поднятую руку с какой-нибудь чумой или атомной бомбой, которой достойна огромная масса электората... Просто знай это. И не ной.

----------


## Morpho

> Вся остальная масса этого почти не производит, а ты утром открываешь глаза - и Господь опускает уже поднятую руку с какой-нибудь чумой или атомной бомбой, которой достойна огромная масса электората... Просто знай это. И не ной.


 Жить счастливо с таким знанием могут лишь высшие. Я к ним не отношусь)

----------


## Nabat

Предлагаю осуществить коллективный отказ от алкоголя с 1 мая.
Ну...и хотя бы до ноября)

----------


## 4ёрный

Я много лет не употребляю ни табак, ни алкоголь. Счастья мне это не принесло... Либо принесло, да не моё, чужое...

----------


## Morpho

> Предлагаю осуществить коллективный отказ от алкоголя с 1 мая.


 Ну не знаю… Я уже сейчас начала кулинарить к Пасхе. Самое интересное, что моя мама сама готовить не хочет. Но так как она постится, а к концу  ̶г̶о̶л̶о̶д̶о̶в̶к̶и̶  великого поста буквально превращается в Робина-Бобина, то свои гастрономические фантазии она транслирует мне, что бы я была наготове в час X. Ну а такие разносолы грешно будет употреблять помимо водки. Это во мне папочкины гены сказываются. Он всегда пил исключительно под собственные кулинарные шедевры.

----------


## Morpho

> Я много лет не употребляю ни табак, ни алкоголь. Счастья мне это не принесло... Либо принесло, да не моё, чужое...


 Ещё не поздно всё исправить). Шучу).

----------


## Nabat

> Ну не знаю…


 Значит я сделаю это один. Я всегда один.

----------


## Nabat

> Я много лет не употребляю ни табак, ни алкоголь.


 Это просто отвратительно. Что насчет азартных игр и женщин?

----------


## Ваня :)

Грубиянка Morpho, как думаешь, может на мне венец безбрачия????

----------


## Morpho

> Грубиянка Morpho, как думаешь, может на мне венец безбрачия????


 Господи, зая, что опять у тебя случилось?)

----------


## 4ёрный

Nabat, азартные игры и женщины приносят лишь проблемы. А у меня их и так хватает.

----------


## Nabat

> Nabat, азартные игры и женщины приносят лишь проблемы.


 Это уж как повезет. В обоих случаях.

----------


## Morpho

Про тему "Ищу друзей в…".
Честно, не понимаю: "Ищу друзей в Самаре", "Ищу друзей в Москве", "Ищу друзей в Казахстане"… Дружище, ты уже в Казахстане, ищи там. Зачем об этом писать на международном форуме?...

----------


## Morpho

Про личную жизнь.
Сначала думала – вот она, свобода. Могу делать, что хочу. Дьявол-искуситель всегда рядом, дай Бог ему здоровья). "Секса хочешь качественного?" - спрашивает. "Мог бы и не спрашивать" - отвечаю. О. Ж. Грант охотно исполняет желания. Но только наоборот. И вот сейчас я, перед тем, как выразить сожаление о случившемся, спросила себя: "Но ты же поняла, к чему всё это было?"
Я поняла. И если бы не этот случай, не поняла бы ещё долго. Как славно, что я на пятом десятке, наконец, научилась говорить твёрдое "нет", если понимаю, что это не моё. Не довожу до ЗАГСА, а сразу заявляю о СВОИХ чувствах, коих просто нет. И ещё, самое главное – надо что-то делать со страстью). Жду климакса, как избавления от вечных желаний))

----------


## Morpho

Про Таро.
В моей жизни появилась уникальная возможность себя реализовать в той области, которая мне близка. Я просмотрела много роликов с теми, кто делает расклады. И я могу сказать с полной уверенностью, что, по крайней мере, 80% этих людей не являются настоящими тарологами, и действуют по аналогам, себе подобным. То есть, профаны учатся у профанов. И интерпретация арканов у них, естественно, совпадает. Я никогда не пыталась делать расклады публично, а тем более, платно. Я достаточно зарабатываю. Но, думаю, что попробую на Ютуб. Я не хочу показывать СВОЁ видение мира и СВОЮ рефлексию, как это делают многие. Но я могу показать им истинное. У меня для этого скопилось достаточно безразличия).

----------


## Morpho

И ещё про Таро и здешние сопоставления без Таро.
Я Мастики воспринимала, как странное такое чувство, напоминающее вроде как мужчину, а вроде как нечто соединяющее пространство и время и вечно от них отстающее. Таро прямо кричит мне: "Баба это, самая настоящая баба!")) Ахах) Ну ладно)

----------


## Ваня :)

Мое обьявление о сексе без обязательств просмотрело 4 человека. 1 из которых - я, и, как минимум, один - модератор.  :Frown:

----------


## Morpho

Научи меня… Проявлять скромность. Не пытаться доказывать то, что по сути, не имеет значения. Не выпячиваться без толку. Не говорить того, что те, кому ты говоришь, не хотят слышать.

----------


## Morpho

> Мое обьявление о сексе без обязательств просмотрело 4 человека. 1 из которых - я, и, как минимум, один - модератор.


 Ванечка) Ну а что ты хотел?) Здесь?) И почему, позволь спросить, ты МНЕ такие вопросы задаёшь? 
Я вряд ли пойду искать тебе подружку, предварительно заставив её напялить кеды, чтобы уж точно тебе понравиться.

----------


## Ваня :)

Не. не здесь. На специализированном сайте. Почему самое непопулярное сообщение девушки имеет сотни просмотров. А мое - 4?

А у тебя спрашиваю, может ты на Таро расклад разложишь? Узнаешь, каким будет конец (ато я только примерно его себе представляю). И насколько сексуальной будет моя подружка? Ато предыдущие расклады и раскладчики показывали прямопротивоположные результаты...

Я же таким образом не свяжушь со злыми духами, которые слопают мою душу????

----------


## Morpho

> Не. не здесь. На специализированном сайте. Почему самое непопулярное сообщение девушки имеет сотни просмотров. А мое - 4?


 Покажи мне её сообщение и твоё, и я отвечу на твой вопрос.

----------


## Ваня :)

Я свое удалил. Я имею в виду, что обьявления девушек имеют сотни и тысячи просмотров. А обьявления, как бы это сказать, парней - максимум десятки. Женщина - товар!?

Так что там с моей будущей подружкой? Мне твой коллега предсказатель предвестил, что она будет очень сексуальной, с черными глазами и черными волосами, очень умной и коварной, возможно медсестрой. Вот думаю, в какую больничку попасть...

А вторая твоя коллега предсказатель предсказала, что из черненькой и беленькой моих поклонниц, лучше выбрать блондинку. Типа, черненькая тож ниче, хорошая. Но лучше беленькую...

----------


## Morpho

> Женщина - товар!?


 Товар, да. Но лишь для тех , кому больше нечего продать.

----------


## MaxiCo

Если принимать такую &quot;рыночную&quot; концепцию, то каждый человек, независимо от пола, является одновременно и товаром, и продавцом, и покупателем - и все в одной упаковке.

----------


## Nabat

> Про Таро.... я могу показать им истинное....


 Более четырех столетий назад век Просвещения вывел человечество на новую ступень эволюции, оставив далеко в прошлом религиозно-мистическое понимание мироздания.
Тем не менее, по-прежнему среди народа циркулируют нелепые мифы о возможности предсказания будущего и прочих магических штучках.
Сквозь века протянулся спор между идеалистами и материалистами, сквозь века в народе сильны предания о провидицах и ворожеях.
"... и провидица сказала, что сын ее с войны не вернется", ага, как и 85% его одногодок.
"...и бабулька дунула на фурункул, и тот через неделю сам по себе прошел", ага, как и свойственно всем фурункулам после надрыва и вытекания гноя.
"...и выпал ему пиковый валет в червонном доме, а через месяц его ограбили", ага, а если бы он черного котика завел, это не так же бы трактовалось?
Только мне идея в голову приходит, что нет ничего легче, чем поставить эксперимент по этому вопросу и раз и навсегда расставить все точки над i ?
Вроде как, профессор Савельев, рассказывал, что во Франции, то ли в 14, то ли в 16 веке собрали все предсказания известных провидцев и запечатали в ларце. Открыли через 100 лет.
Сбылось 2%, что меньше статистической погрешности. Но я такое в интернетах не встречал.
Дорогие друзья! Не проходите мимо! Я предлагаю, доселе невиданный по меркам современной науки и магии, эксперимент. Возьмем, при ее согласии, от магической стороны Морфо ( в девичестве Феникс), от стороны скептиков - меня (я весьма язвителен, скептикам это идет, так что вопрос решен).
Итак, суть эксперимента: сторона, что топит за мистику и магию, основываясь на трепетании собственных чакр, кофейной гуще и прочих патентованных способах, предсказывает будущее любого человека, семьи, общины, города, государства, мира в разумных временных предела, скажем - не больше года. По истечению времени мы это предсказание проверяем и выносим вердикт во многовековом споре.
А можем не ждать так долго. Пусть предсказатель откроет нетривиальный эпизод из прошлого любого из нас. Скажем, меня. Технически, чтобы никто не жульничал, это устроить легче легкого: обмениваемся зашифрованными архивированными сообщениями. В условленный момент, обмениваемся паролями. Вуаля.

----------


## Morpho

:Smile:  Ой, надо ещё Темпо позвать, он тоже очень хотел экспериментов)




> "... и провидица сказала, что сын ее с войны не вернется", ага, как и 85% его одногодок.


 Но ведь многие вернулись. Могла бы и не попасть, тыкая пальцем в небо. 



> "...и бабулька дунула на фурункул, и тот через неделю сам по себе прошел", ага, как и свойственно всем фурункулам после надрыва и вытекания гноя


 Когда моей матери было 3 года, она начала слепнуть. Глаза гноились, и уже почти не открывались, приходилось передвигаться по стенке наощупь. Врачи оказались бессильны - лечение не помогало. И это при развитой (как нам говорили) советской медицине. И тогда моей бабушке посоветовали к одной женщине обратиться. Ведунья ей сказала, что есть один обряд, который поможет, но провести его она должна сама. На первый взгляд – дикость средневековая – ходить в полночь по чужим дворам и читать заклинания. Ровно, как и подклады делать. Не верится во всё это. Но деваться было некуда, и бабушка, взяв с собой маму, прошла определённое количество домов и перед каждым произнесла слова, которым её та ведьма научила. Через несколько дней маме стало лучше, а ещё через неделю зрение полностью восстановилось. Я сейчас не коим образом не хочу всех народных целителей обелить и отказаться от помощи врачей. Но, что это было? Рациональное объяснение есть? И таких случаев достаточно. Нельзя однобоко смотреть на мир. Есть нечто, что неподвластно человеческому разуму. Но людям свойственно перед тем, что они по каким-то причинам не могут объяснить, либо испытывать страх, либо высмеивать. Но… собаки лают, а караван идёт. 

Мне на Ютубе несколько тарологов импонируют, я часто смотрю их работу. На себе проверяла, достаточно точно загаданную ситуацию описывают. Но здесь ещё понимать надо, что из себя Таро представляет. Как я уже неоднократно говорила, это не просто картинки для развлечения, это система символов, набор всех жизненных существующих ситуаций. Почему говорю всех, да потому что люди в большинстве своём, примитивны и предсказуемы, количество программ каждого из них чётко определены, как и будущее. Поэтому возможность его предсказания имеет место быть. Так вот, комментарии читаю, много положительных. Не без скептиков, конечно, и их вечного нытья: "Вы фсё вреееетиии!". Сразу вопрос возникает: "А с какой целью интересовались тогда?" Тарологи устали повторять, что расклады общие, может не резонировать, самим хоть какую-то интуицию включать тоже надо. Я пока лично ни с кем не связывалась. Но, в качестве эксперимента, хочу попробовать. Я ведь тоже, по сути, скептик. Но только меня эта тема интересует. А что надо тем, у кого просто иная точка зрения на этот счёт? Ну шли вы куда-то до этого, вот и проходите мимо, с чего вы решили, что вам кто-то должен приводить доказательства того, что истина в Таро (например)? Вы УЖЕ определились со своими убеждениями, и это не может не радовать. Но если вам всё-таки со своими устоявшимися мыслями спокойно не живётся, то, выходит, что вы в них сами не уверены?

----------


## Nabat

Съехала. Полагаю, все предсказамусы так поступают, потому эксперименты и не проводятся, хотя технически нет ничего проще.

----------


## Morpho

> Съехала. Полагаю, все предсказамусы так поступают, потому эксперименты и не проводятся, хотя технически нет ничего проще.


 Я предполагаю, что вы (ты, Темпо и др.) ждёте примерно такой детализации: "сегодня вечером вы не сможете председательствовать на заседании в МАССОЛИТе, потому что вам отрежет голову русская комсомолка". Возможно, где-то и есть такие уникумы, но это не про Таро. Конкретно событие никто из тарологов не опишет, они увидят, что была, допустим, ситуация, связанная с потерей близкого человека, но сказать, от чего он умер и при каких обстоятельствах будет затруднительно. Может, кто-то и причины увидит… но не каждый станет озвучивать, из-за возможности ошибиться. Поэтому, уж не знаю, какие случаи ты считаешь нетривиальными, но играть в угадайку тоже не хочу). Но я могу точно сказать, что, если есть вопрос, то есть и ответ. И рано или поздно ты его получишь, неважно, как.

----------


## Morpho

Меня всегда тянуло к людям, которые любят жизнь. Я тоже когда-то её любила. Но со временем любовь угасла и на её смену пришли знания. Правильные они, или нет, я не знаю. Здесь никто точно не знает. Я склоняюсь к тому, что каждый сам сделает выбор, и для него он будет единственно верным. Можно найти единомышленников, а можно пройти этот путь в одиночку. Я очень сильно удивилась, когда поняла, наконец, что не очень-то и ждала того самого, нужного и крайне необходимого). Вдруг осознав, что мне хорошо сейчас, одной, и путешествовать я люблю без попутчиков, в 1-местном СВ вагоне, то всё встало на свои места. Я люблю комфорт и одиночество. Когда всё это со мной произошло? Я не помню. Но я знаю, что только после того, как я перестала так "страстно" любить жизнь, мне дали свободу и возможности. Как будто дожидались, пока я поостыну и приму правила этой игры. Наверное, в этом есть определенная мудрость – теперь я уже не решусь натворить дел). Но… меня всегда тянуло к людям, которые любят жизнь. Умеют её праздновать. И делают это смело и широко. Возможно, в этом безумном, жестоком, болезненном, безобразном, но до слёз прекрасном мире это единственная зацепка, которая сможет удержать, чтобы не сделать последний шаг…

----------


## Nabat

Очень схоже со мной. Но разве жизнь не может происходить без смелых и шумных праздников? Я сегодня с руки кормил лисицу в лесу.
Я до этого лисицу видел только в зоопарке за решеткой. Она боязливая, ворчливая (правда, что-то ворчала по-своему, вроде как собака скулит, но тоном пониже) и офигенно пушистая. Разве это не жизнь? )

----------


## Morpho

Снова про COVID. Сегодня хоронили дядю. В церковь таких даже в закрытом гробу не заносят, отпевали перед входом. На поминки в ресторан многие не пошли, боялись заразиться. Из двух моих двоюродных братьев был только старший, младший с женой в больнице. Тётю не отпустили, они с дядей вдвоём лежали в госпитале, заразились одновременно. Могли ли мы предвидеть, что наступит такое время, когда на похоронах почти не будет родственников и друзей, потому что половина под капельницами, а других сковал страх. Мы сидели в полупустом зале, официанты в масках молча разносили блюда, иногда кто-то вставал и говорил, а я смотрела на своего брата, и мне было его так жалко, как будто он совсем маленький, такой, когда мы вместе прятались под кроватью от родителей, когда чувствовали, что нам влетит. Я первый раз позволила себе расплакаться, как ребенку, не стесняясь и не думая, что подумают другие. И знаете, вслед за мной зарыдал весь немногочисленный зал. Я поняла, что люди прячут свои чувства, им почему-то стыдно их показывать, неудобно. Но когда есть кто-то первый, то за ним начинают раскрываться остальные. К чему это я… Берегите себя. И своих близких.

----------


## Morpho

Если честно, не хотела рассказывать о том, что написала выше. Думала, что хватит уже здесь всё выкладывать. Но тема этой заразы, думаю, стоит того, чтобы о ней знали всё.

----------


## Morpho

О вакцинах. Я разговаривала на эту тему с многими врачами, и... не было ни одного, который бы мне твёрдо сказал: "Делай". Напротив, многие не рекомендуют.
Знакомые. В организации, которую я курирую, почти все, кто прививались - заболели. Это не какие-то 1000 человек в МСК, это гораздо больше, поверьте.
Возможно, эти люди не сделали тест на антитела, а это необходимо, в противном случае вероятность того, что человек заболеет - 100%.
Врачи. Врачи ни о чём. Спасение утопающих - дело рук самих утопающих. Читайте. Анализируйте. Ищите выход. За вас это никто не сделает.

----------


## Morpho

Муж моей хорошей знакомой, она начальник ОК в курируемой мною организации. Два раза вызывал скорую, думал проблемы с сердцем. Приезжали, проверяли, в итоге диагностировали симуляцию(!!!). Он понимал, что умирает, сказал: "Наташ, все, мне конец". Она в ужасе представила, как одна будет платить ипотеку, имея двоих детей. Она была уже готова его потерять. Понять это могут только те, кто терял мужа. Его отказывались госпитализировать, уверяя, что всё норм. И только тогда, когда ему стало совсем хреново, и он буквально приполз в больницу (благо, что рядом), потеряв сознание на её ступеньках, его положили, и, наконец, выявили ковид!!!

----------


## Morpho

Это я сейчас не истерю, ребята, совсем нет. Я просто хочу (если бы у меня была такая возможность) взять не врачей, нет... всё наше грёбаное правительство, осоловевшее от переедания, спящее на заседаниях Совета, похожее на... Безликого из аниме Миядзаки.... и утопить в бездне мироздания. Навсегда уничтожив их пороки.

----------


## Morpho

Я очень зла сейчас, очень. Вы бы знали только, какой человек это был, сколько слов о нём было сказано хороших, скольким он помог. В связи с отсутствием чувств у моего биологического отца ко мне, он мне его заменил.

----------


## Morpho

Говорят: " Уходят лучшие".  Это действительно так. Когда же я стану этой "лучшей" и мне, наконец, разрешат уйти?
Я очень устала. Я больше не могу переживать смерть дорогих моему сердцу людей. Это самое худшее, что я могла себе представить. Такое чувство, что меня таким образом наказывают за что-то.

----------


## Morpho

Ладно, давайте о хорошем. И, кстати, о способах знакомства. Даже на похоронах можно найти пару, как я сегодня выяснила. Со стороны жены моего дяди приехали родственники из МСК. Родственники оказались не кровные и приехавший внук  двоюродной сестры моей тёти сразу был просватан за меня) Долго так смотрел в мою сторону, я тоже смотрела, понравился. Но сразу почувствовала, что что-то не так. У меня уже было это ощущение, на работе, когда понравился мужчина.

----------


## Morpho

Потом, когда моя мама вспомнила, что тётя ей рассказывала о нём, что он ну совсем не той ориентации. Я, собственно, даже не удивилась). У меня в друзьях только такие. Это, наверное, судьба моя, объяснять людям, что у любви нет пола.

----------


## Nabat

Опять бухаешь  :EEK!:

----------


## Morpho

:Smile:

----------


## jozh

> Опять бухаешь


 ...

----------


## jozh

> Когда моей матери было 3 года, она начала слепнуть. Глаза гноились, и уже почти не открывались, приходилось передвигаться по стенке наощупь. Врачи оказались бессильны - лечение не помогало. И это при развитой (как нам говорили) советской медицине. И тогда моей бабушке посоветовали к одной женщине обратиться. Ведунья ей сказала, что есть один обряд, который поможет, но провести его она должна сама. На первый взгляд – дикость средневековая – ходить в полночь по чужим дворам и читать заклинания. Ровно, как и подклады делать. Не верится во всё это. Но деваться было некуда, и бабушка, взяв с собой маму, прошла определённое количество домов и перед каждым произнесла слова, которым её та ведьма научила. Через несколько дней маме стало лучше, а ещё через неделю зрение полностью восстановилось.


 когда-то я читал про эксперимент. Брали женщину харизматичной внешности (актрису), делали ей яркий макияж, называли "Великой колдуньей" и призывали всех желающих испытать её силу бесплатно. Ну, раз бесплатно, то находилось множество желающих, страдающих различными заболеваниями. Все они по прибытии к "колдунье" получали сгенерированный случайным образом набор букв под видом "очень сильного заклинания" и правила его прочтения (обычно что-то экзотическое, типа "стоять босыми ногами на росной траве, лицом на восток, под березой, через 8,5 минут после восхода солнца, держа в левой руке между большим и безымянным пальцами медную монету чеканки 1885 года"). После этого проверяли результат. Так вот! Самое поразительное! Процент исцелившихся после такого "лечения" был не нулевым! Авторы эксперимента ржали, когда придумывали правила, но они в некоторых случаях работают! Человек внушаем. Человек энергетичен. Убежденность иногда способна изменять энергетику организма и нормализовать процессы. Пока не понятно, что и как именно, но базовые закономерности подтверждаются из раза в раз несколькими исследователями.

----------


## Morpho

> Человек внушаем. Человек энергетичен. Убежденность иногда способна изменять энергетику организма и нормализовать процессы.


 Я с тобой полностью согласна, но... матери было всего три года.

----------


## Morpho

Я постараюсь больше не пить. Не знаю, что из этого выйдет, но я хотя бы постараюсь. Если не получится, то, ребят, извините, будете дальше музыку слушать. Как говорится, что смогла).

----------


## jozh

> Я с тобой полностью согласна, но... матери было всего три года.


 Это как раз самый подходящий возраст, когда энергетика доминирует над сознанием и полностью отсутствует опыт, ведущий к скептицизму. Мама и страшная тётя сказала, что все получится, значит это правда.

----------


## jozh

> Я постараюсь больше не пить. Не знаю, что из этого выйдет, но я хотя бы постараюсь. Если не получится, то, ребят, извините, будете дальше музыку слушать. Как говорится, что смогла).


 Готовишь капитуляцию? Ты когда-то писала, что "Здесь только один хозяин – я сама. Не стоит беспокоиться, я не склонна к каким-либо зависимостям. Я вообще ни к чему не склонна, что хоть как-то ущемляет мою свободу. В этом моё спасение и моя трагедия."
А теперь вот это? Знаешь, бывают такие удары по самолюбию, от которых человек уже не оправляется и из этого есть только один выход - посмотреть реальности в глаза и признать, что весь спектр возможного выбора сузился всего до двух пунктов: "Табу или пиздец". Ну ладно, я еще могу понять, когда люди сдаются из-за полного бесперспективняка оставшейся жизни, но ты сейчас? С деньгами и возможностями? Прости уж, но скажу. Может быть твой покойный муж видит тебя и не ад ли для него это?

----------


## Morpho

Мне кажется, jozh, что моему покойному мужу уже глубоко пофиг, что здесь происходит. Он-то как раз из этого ада выбрался, это я продолжаю проживать день за днём, не видя разницы между вчера и сегодня, как будто во временную петлю попала.

----------


## Nabat

> Я постараюсь больше не пить. Не знаю, что из этого выйдет


 Ничего из этого не выйдет, и ты это знаешь. Тут нужна какая-то система, но я пока ничего толкового не придумал. 
У самого каждый вечер как Ватерлоо и сила воли моя на пределе. Может нужно объединяться каким-то образом...

----------


## Morpho

На моём кухонном столе длинным строем выставлены баночки с витаминами и БАДами, начиная с ОМЕГА-3 и заканчивая каким-то таксифолином, на который я возлагаю большие надежды, ибо в инструкции указано, что он "предохраняет печень от разрушения за счет связывания и вывода из организма человека продуктов метаболизма, токсических веществ, в том числе ацетальдегида, препятствует возникновению похмельного синдрома, возникновению цирроза печени". Каждый раз, устраняя последствия интоксикации, думаю, что это в последний раз. Занимаюсь самоочищением, чтобы через неделю-две снова себя отравить. И меня всё это уже бесит. Я не знаю, Nabat… ты слишком всё усложняешь. Давай бессистемно эту проблему решим - сузив весь спектр возможного выбора до двух пунктов: "Табу или пиздец".

----------


## jozh

Мне думается, что ад это не временная петля, а отсутствие самодостаточности ума или тела и тут, на самом деле, есть возможность применить этот ум для расширения спектра возможностей. Все, конечно, очень индивидуально, единого рецепта нет, но некоторые люди вполне успешно находят выход через энтеогены. Или даже через... если то, что не вызывает зависимости (такое есть), то, вполне возможно, что это заместит собой тягу к алкоголю и это наверняка меньшее зло.

----------


## Morpho

> есть возможность применить этот ум для расширения спектра возможностей.


 Ладно, jozh, не будем ничего расширять. Поверь, достаточно этих двух, ибо они основные.

----------


## jozh

> Ладно, jozh, не будем ничего расширять. Поверь, достаточно этих двух, ибо они основные.


 Верю, достаточно. Но одному из двух подпорка оооочень пригодится. Это входит в концепцию.
Все, на ближайшее время это последний комментарий, ибо я и так слишком назойлив и напорист, а оказывать действенную поддержку это великое искусство. Я им не владею.
Прости, если мои высказывания выглядят засиранием темы.

----------


## Remarque

> Снова про COVID. Сегодня хоронили дядю. В церковь таких даже в закрытом гробу не заносят, отпевали перед входом. На поминки в ресторан многие не пошли, боялись заразиться. Из двух моих двоюродных братьев был только старший, младший с женой в больнице. Тётю не отпустили, они с дядей вдвоём лежали в госпитале, заразились одновременно. Могли ли мы предвидеть, что наступит такое время, когда на похоронах почти не будет родственников и друзей, потому что половина под капельницами, а других сковал страх. Мы сидели в полупустом зале, официанты в масках молча разносили блюда, иногда кто-то вставал и говорил, а я смотрела на своего брата, и мне было его так жалко, как будто он совсем маленький, такой, когда мы вместе прятались под кроватью от родителей, когда чувствовали, что нам влетит. Я первый раз позволила себе расплакаться, как ребенку, не стесняясь и не думая, что подумают другие. И знаете, вслед за мной зарыдал весь немногочисленный зал. Я поняла, что люди прячут свои чувства, им почему-то стыдно их показывать, неудобно. Но когда есть кто-то первый, то за ним начинают раскрываться остальные. К чему это я… Берегите себя. И своих близких.


 Соболезную. Терять близких людей всегда тяжело((

----------


## Morpho

> Соболезную. Терять близких людей всегда тяжело((


 Это самое тяжелое, что приходится здесь проживать. По крайней мере, мне.

----------


## Morpho

Ох уж эти мужчины. Многие как игрушки. Играть с ними можно, спать нежелательно. Лучше сразу отдать тем, кто младше и ещё хочет поиграть. Ну или у кого вообще нет игрушек, и они рады любым. 
Я в прошлом году купила себе очень дорогие мюли. Они были узковаты, но я надеялась, что похудею и мне будет удобно их носить. Они были настолько красивы, что я готова была терпеть боль. Я надеялась, что привыкну. Сейчас я поняла, что если туфли не впору, то их отдают бедным. Глупо было надеяться разносить их на два размера. 
К чему это я… С мужчинами так же: если не подходит, то не проявляйте чудеса выдержки – отдавайте бедным).

----------


## Dementiy

Я - ковид диссидент (т.е. отрицаю опасность вируса, считаю это спланированной операцией властьимущих).
Читая истории из жизни (когда кто-то умирает от ковида), мне неудобно. Я утверждаю, что ковид - это фикция, а в это время люди умирают. Нехорошо получается.

И тем не менее, ничто не изменит моих убеждений. Я не верю врачам, не верю в их диагнозы, не верю в тесты.
Более того, я опасаюсь больниц и врачей. Я уверен, что они могут "залечить" человека тяжелыми лекартствами. Ну или больной может подхватить что-то опасное в стационаре. 
В больнице много опасных бактерий. Даже такое понятие есть - "больничные микробы" (т.е. это те бактерии, которые выжили в тяжелой борьбе с антибиотиками и потому устойчивы к ним).
Поэтому, я всегда найду другую причину смерти (отличную от короновируса), но не признаю его опасность.

----------


## Ваня :)

> Я - ковид диссидентю...


 Неожиданно...!  :Smile: 

Грубиянка Морфо. А давай с тобой поступим, как настоящие самоубийцы...! Или ты уже заплатила денег за постройку квартиры???? У тебя тысяч 200 Евро осталось????

----------


## Nabat

> Я - ковид диссидент (т.е. отрицаю опасность вируса, считаю это спланированной операцией властьимущих).
> Читая истории из жизни (когда кто-то умирает от ковида), мне неудобно. Я утверждаю, что ковид - это фикция, а в это время люди умирают.


 Полностью поддерживаю. Сначала тоже хотел написать комментарий, а потом одумался. У человека горе, ей по-большому счету все равно от чего близкие люди умерли, а тут я буду лезть со своим мировоззрением. Вот и не стал.



> И тем не менее, ничто не изменит моих убеждений.


 Ну, это, конечно, чересчур, такая постановка вопроса более свойственна фанатикам, настоящий же исследователь всегда сомневается)

----------


## Ваня :)

Сколько там прививок надо от кори, Набат????  :Smile:

----------


## Nabat

Кстати, вчера в новостях промелькнуло, что в Якутии губернатор объявил обязательную вакцинацию.
Если обратки никакой не будет, а я думаю, что не будет и никто этого пидара за нарушение конституции и прав человека не закроет, то скоро можно ждать подобного и в других регионах страны.
PS. Сегодня Путин, вроде как, негативно отозвался по вопросу насильственной вакцинации. Будем надеяться, что дальше Якутска это не пойдет.

----------


## Dementiy

> Вот и не стал.


 А я  - стал. 
На самом деле, я искренне соболезную людям. И не хочу чтобы они страдали. Меня всегда ранило - когда у кого-то горе. 
Сказал потому, что хочу прямоты. Все равно не получится скрыть это, если задержусь на форуме...

----------


## Morpho

> Я - ковид диссидент


 Ну ладно. 




> Я утверждаю, что ковид - это фикция, а в это время люди умирают. Нехорошо получается.


 Да, действительно нехорошо. Надо бы им запретить умирать, желательно на федеральном уровне. Чтобы в голове у диссидентирующих индивидов не возникало логического несоответствия.

----------


## Dementiy

> Да, действительно нехорошо. Надо бы им запретить умирать, желательно на федеральном уровне.


 Больно не тем, кто ушел. Больно тем, кто остался.

----------


## Morpho

Сегодня у нас сотрудница уволилась. Несколько месяцев назад вышла на работу, до этого была в отпуске по уходу за ребенком. Знаете, как это бывает, когда два человека на одной волне. Я начинаю говорить, она заканчивает. В основном, это касалось вопросов дизайна интерьеров, ювелирных украшений и извечного вопроса демографии). Она была согласна со мной, что главное не количество, а качество. И что каждый родитель должен понимать, что, производя на свет потомство, не стоит ожидать от него больших высот, ибо сами они ничего из себя не представляют. Посему обязаны (именно так!) обеспечить чадо, чтобы ему было с чем стартануть в эту не слишком доброжелательную среду. Ложка дорога к обеду, и отдельную квартиру, авто, и многое другое хочется именно в молодом возрасте. Потом это будет уже неважно. Придут другие ценности. Ты будешь воспринимать это, как должное, не испытывая той радости, какую бы испытал, будь тебе 25.
Отвлеклась немного). Так вот сотрудница та, в качестве главного аргумента своего увольнения указала, что, дескать, не могу я работать с "этой тупой начальницей". И спрашивает у меня: "почему ты оказалась занять это место?". Да потому что я понимаю, что это не только большие деньги, но и большая ответственность. Я понимаю, что ко мне будут приходить, мне будут звонить, задавая вопросы, на которые я ОБЯЗАНА буду знать ответы. А если я не знаю, то в ДОЛЖНА буду узнать. А я не люблю ответственности. Значит, не могу соответствовать этой должности. Теперь вопрос. Почему другие этого не понимают??? Почему они соглашаются, и не парятся, когда их спрашивают, а они отвечают "не знаю". Как по мне, они слов таких произносить не имеют права. Ну или я уж слишком требовательна. В общем, обидно.

----------


## jozh

Соответствовать должности... Ответственность? Где ты набралась таких слов?)))
Люди не парятся потому, что они стремятся к власти затем, чтобы компенсировать какую-то другую несостоятельность. Всего лишь.
Зачем ему что-то знать и соответствовать? Нужно всего лишь быть удобным для более высокого начальника и все! Можно просто царить!
Если я слышу от начальника ответ на мой вопрос "Я не знаю", то для меня это звучит угрожающе. Это значит, что я обеспокоил величество и последствия могут быть непредсказуемыми.
Лучше не задавать ему никаких вопросов, разбираться самостоятельно, оно здесь не для того, чтобы что-то делать...

----------


## Morpho

Я больше не могу. И я ухожу. Наверное, это навсегда. Так что, прощайте. Возможно, я буду скучать. Но это не точно. Скорее всего, не буду.

----------


## Morpho

Как-то, на уже закрытом форуме один чел (если не шибаюсь, он даже модератором был какое-то время), начитавшись реплик такого же упоротого, вроде janu0320, задумчиво произнёс "Надо валить". А тот у него спрашивает "Кого?")
Такая же сейчас история)

----------


## Morpho

Со мной в одном автобусе очень часто стала ездить миловидная женщина. Она не работает в каком-то определённом месте, потому что постоянно выходит на разных остановках. Я поняла, что у неё сеть маленьких торговых точек. Почему я вдруг её вспомнила… Она необычная. Невысокого роста, с хорошей фигурой, мейкап, укладка – без порицаний. Не замужем. Я догадалась об этом -она всегда одета парадно-празднично, ожидающе, но только как-то… старомодно. Её стильные когда-то вещи хорошо сохранились, но такое не носят уже лет 15. Видно, было время... но прошло. Она похожа на дорогую фарфоровую куклу в шелках прошлого столетия. Однажды мы столкнулись с ней в пункте выдачи Wildberries, я заказала кастрюлю и её доставили со сколом. Я возмущалась, и она так поддержала меня, как будто мы знали друг друга очень давно. Мне почему-то кажется, что если бы я была более общительной, то мы бы подружились. В традиционном смысле этого слова, а не как у Трау). Я сегодня поняла, что мне  бы не помешала подруга, с которой можно обсудить то, что на сердце).

----------


## Morpho

Княгиням, определённо, лучше нас жилось: приняла красного на грудь, отправила голубя холопу с признанием в любви, птица в пути издохла — на утро не стыдно.
А здесь... На кнопочки понажимай, всё удали, и это с больной-то головой...)

----------


## Morpho

С чего я, собственно, разошлась-то... отпуск у меня - бессмысленный и беспощадный... Мдааа.  Отправьте, наконец, пациента в рехаб).

----------


## Remarque

Много выпила в этот раз-то? :Wink:

----------


## Remarque

Чтобы не слишком разочаровывать тебя, решил хотя бы иногда покупать алкогольные напитки. Вот, например, на днях ради интереса купил попробовать сидр датской фирмы Somersby. Она принадлежит компании Carsberg. Купил ради интереса сидр со вкусами манго, ежевики и лимона. После такого смелого  и даже отчаянного поступка с моей стороны у тебя есть все основания считатать меня алкоголиком со стажем :Smile:  В конце концов, какая разница, что в том сидре менее 5-ти % алокоголя :Smile:

----------


## Remarque

В смысле, фирма называется Carlsberg , а не Carsberg :Wink:

----------


## Remarque

А сам сидр-микс оказался неплохим, но всё-таки не настолько хорошим, чтобы купить его ещё раз :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

Ой, я смотрю, кому-то тут очень весело). 
Ты не очень-то радуйся, лечиться от алкогольной зависимости я приеду к тебе. Так что, готовься. 
Сейчас уже не так смешно?)

----------


## Morpho

Как же меня бесят чересчур исполнительные органы власти!!! Наш мудак, простигосподи, ни на шаг от Москвы не отстаёт. В МСК – обязательная вакцинация, и сразу же у нас. Ну, пока, если я всё правильно понимаю, только для групп риска и достаточно 60% привившихся. Город в разрухе, главную улицу людям стыдно показывать, но зато услужлив и не привык обсуждать приказы хозяина. Ничего с его приходом не изменилось (я сравниваю с предыдущим, который постепенно, но наводил порядок). Оборонка их беспокоит, а не качество жизни горожан.

----------


## Morpho

И это ещё не все плохие новости. После сегодняшней блокировки Opera VPN на территории РФ я минут сорок искала решение вопроса. Нашла, удалось восстановить, но что-то не уверена, что это надолго... Просто к браузеру привыкла.

----------


## Morpho

Кое-что сегодня порадовало. 
Во-первых купила очень удобные сандалии. Немцы постарались, настолько в них комфортно, что на ноге практически не ощутимы, а ходишь, как будто по мягкой траве. Я, наконец-то начала отдавать предпочтение немецкому качеству, а не итальянскому стилю). А ещё лет 15 назад перестала наносить макияж каждый день. Как по мне, состояние кожи важнее мейкапа. А краска идеально ложится только в том случае, если "холст" натянут. Поэтому лишний час сна важнее раннего подъёма ради "красоты". Мне на работе некоторые говорят, чтобы я делала укладку, ибо увидев меня в таком виде несколько раз, не смогли скрыть восхищения).  А мне плевать, что у меня на голове. Потому что волосы у меня здоровые и ещё достаточно густые. И пока мне нет надобности их закрашивать от седины, спасибо хорошей генетике… ну или чему-то другому.   А мне советы дают… а сами бледные, как моль, и волос на один бант. Стилисты. 
Ещё два куста роз купила домой, в горшках. Я люблю зелень. Несколько лет назад отвезла на работу свои фикусы. Из совсем маленьких кустиков я вырастила огромные деревья, которым стало тесно в моей небольшой квартире. Мне их жалко, как будто родных в дом престарелых сдала. Но им, похоже, норм. Я думала, капризничать начнут, осыпать листву… но нет, в кабинете им лучше, больше света и пространства. Растут всё выше.

----------


## Morpho

Сейчас, конечно, я здоровье своё подорву, но надеюсь, что один добрый христианин мне поможет). Ну а как же иначе. По-другому и быть не может. Правда, Ремарк?)

----------


## Remarque

> Ой, я смотрю, кому-то тут очень весело). 
> Ты не очень-то радуйся, лечиться от алкогольной зависимости я приеду к тебе. Так что, готовься. 
> Сейчас уже не так смешно?)


 Да, приезжай :Smile:  Буду лечить тебя от алкоголизма. У меня много новых ещё ни на ком не опробованных методик :Wink:

----------


## Remarque

Блин, я реально в шоке от доброты Ремарка :Smile:  Таких же персонажей днём с огнём не найдёшь: отзывчивых, гостеприимных, хлебосольных, готовых протянуть другим руку помощи в трудную минуту, приютить, накормить, обогреть, утешить, оказать моральную поддержку... :Wink:  Побольше бы таких людей :Embarrassment:

----------


## Morpho

> Блин, я реально в шоке от доброты Ремарка Таких же персонажей днём с огнём не найдёшь: отзывчивых, гостеприимных, хлебосольных, готовых протянуть другим руку помощи в трудную минуту, приютить, накормить, обогреть, утешить, оказать моральную поддержку... Побольше бы таких людей


  :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

Сегодня меня в 3 часа ночи разбудили какие-то два дебила, оживленно обсуждавшие как вы думаете, что? Политическую обстановку в Британии!!! Я вообще понять не могу, как двое мужчин, в три часа ночи, на лавочке в сквере (причём один из них был в официальном костюме), могут говорить об этом. Я решила поддержать беседу, и высказала, что думаю по поводу Британии и всей её правящей элиты в целом. При этом один из них вздрогнул и испугано обернулся, а второй (видимо амбициозный и рассчитывающий на другую реакцию) недовольно произнес: "Мы вас покидаем"). Нет, ну серьёзно, на*уй такая жизнь… Я просто хочу, чтобы было тихо. Хотя бы ночью. 
Ремарк, в Берлине достаточно тихо?)

----------


## Remarque

Берлин же по площади вполне сопоставим с Москвой, соответственно, здесь есть места, где тихо и спокойно, а есть и шумные районы. Мой дом находится в тихом месте. Вплотную возле парка. Сейчас из-за жары по ночам открываю обе двери моего французкого балкона. Они от пола до потолка. Диван стоит слева от окна. На улице по ночам тихо. И под окном нет никаких лавочек :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

Ну а если бы были лавочки, то тусили бы на них по ночам? Или у вас сразу полиция приезжает?

----------


## Remarque

Да нет, по таким случаям полицаи уже не выезжают. Ещё лет 5 назад полицейские из-за каждой мелочи приезжали, но бензин же за это время значительно подорожал, и полиция тоже вынуждена экономить на вызовах. Город урезал ей финансирование за последние годы. 

А вообще, здесь на лавочках обычно либо нарики, либо алконафты собираются :Smile:

----------


## Remarque

Прочитал на днях в новостях, что сборная Бельгии по футболу перед матчем с Россией в своём аккаунте выложила оскорбительную для христиан картинку. Сама себя бельгийская сборная называет обычно "красными дьяволами". А на картине к матчу с Россией было изображено, как разверзается земля, оттуда вылезают эти бельгийские дьяволята и бегут к православному храму.
Ну что сказать? Свиньи. Теперь буду всегда болеть против Бельгии, хотя перед чемпионатом им симпатизировал, наряду с Италией, Францией, Англией, Швецией и Голландией.

----------


## Morpho

> Да нет, по таким случаям полицаи уже не выезжают. Ещё лет 5 назад полицейские из-за каждой мелочи приезжали, но бензин же за это время значительно подорожал, и полиция тоже вынуждена экономить на вызовах. Город урезал ей финансирование за последние годы. 
> 
> А вообще, здесь на лавочках обычно либо нарики, либо алконафты собираются


 Не подходит мне Берлин...

----------


## Morpho

> Прочитал на днях в новостях, что сборная Бельгии по футболу перед матчем с Россией в своём аккаунте выложила оскорбительную для христиан картинку. Сама себя бельгийская сборная называет обычно "красными дьяволами". А на картине к матчу с Россией было изображено, как разверзается земля, оттуда вылезают эти бельгийские дьяволята и бегут к православному храму.
> Ну что сказать? Свиньи. Теперь буду всегда болеть против Бельгии, хотя перед чемпионатом им симпатизировал, наряду с Италией, Францией, Англией, Швецией и Голландией.


 Сейчас чемпионат проходит? Я просто не в курсе. 
Почему тебя это оскорбляет? Ну, если ты понимаешь, что это всего лишь провокация.

----------


## Remarque

Да, проходит. Сейчас групповые матчи. Россия в группе с Бельгией, Данией и Финляндией. Первый матч российская сборная проиграла в Питере 0:3. Второй матч выиграла против Финлянии 1:0 опять же в Петербурге. Этот чемпионат отличается от прежних тем, что проходит сразу в разных странах. Например, свой третий матч Россия поедет играть в Данию. А финал будет в Лондоне.  
Германия в группе с Францией, Португалией и Венгрией. Первый матч фрицы проиграли  лягушатникам на своём поле в Мюнхене 0:1. Немецкий игрок забил в свои ворота. Кстати, Франция является действующим чемпионом мира, а Португалия - чемпионом Европы. Матч с португальцами немцы вроде сыграют завтра. 

Не могу сказать, что выходка с картинкой с дьяволами меня так уже задела. Но блин, если уж бельгийцы поехали играть с Россией в Питер, то могли бы быть скромнее. Никто же от них не ожидает хвалить русских, но хотя бы нейтральная позиция была бы намного более уместной, даже по западным меркам.

----------


## Remarque

Пару недель назад вышел на экраны мини-сериал "История Лизи" по роману Кинга. Считается, что эта экранизация является автобиографической. Уже вышли четыре серии из десяти. Уже скачал их и на выходных посмотрю их, наверное.
Да ещё как раз досматриваю новенький сериал "Кларисса", известную из "Молчания ягнят".

----------


## Remarque

Купил сегодня в магазине пиццу, изготовленную в Италии. В её составе сыр из буйволиного молока. На выходных отведаю её, наверное :Smile:  Сейчас из-за жары особого аппетита нет.

----------


## Morpho

> Не могу сказать, что выходка с картинкой с дьяволами меня так уже задела. Но блин, если уж бельгийцы поехали играть с Россией в Питер, то могли бы быть скромнее. Никто же от них не ожидает хвалить русских, но хотя бы нейтральная позиция была бы намного более уместной, даже по западным меркам.


 Этот приём часто используют в закрытых боях без правил. Когда необходимо деморализовать противника. У них получилось?)

----------


## Morpho

> Пару недель назад вышел на экраны мини-сериал "История Лизи" по роману Кинга.


 Славно, что ты отслеживаешь экранизации Кинга. Тебе нравится?) Всегда было интересно, что чувствует человек, который в состоянии всё это прочитать. Ну или посмотреть).

----------


## Remarque

> Этот приём часто используют в закрытых боях без правил. Когда необходимо деморализовать противника. У них получилось?)


 Нет, не особо. Хотя время от времени у меня появляется желание распечатать на принтере бельгийский флаг и сжечь его на фиг, а потом выложить на ютюбе и скинуть ссылку с этим видео в твиттер сборной Бельгии :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

> Купил сегодня в магазине пиццу, изготовленную в Италии. В её составе сыр из буйволиного молока.


 Купить пиццу, изготовленную в Италии, можно лишь в Италии. Ну или испечь самому.

----------


## Remarque

> Славно, что ты отслеживаешь экранизации Кинга. Тебе нравится?) Всегда было интересно, что чувствует человек, который в состоянии всё это прочитать. Ну или посмотреть).


 Именно этот сериал ещё не смотрел. Но вот все остальные экранизации Кинга я пересмотрел за последние три года. Там реально много фильмов и сериалов. Что-то интересное, что-то - нет, на мой взгляд.

----------


## Morpho

> Нет, не особо. Хотя время от времени у меня появляется желание распечатать на принтере бельгийский флаг и сжечь его на фиг, а потом выложить на ютюбе и скинуть ссылку с этим видео в твиттер сборной Бельгии


  :Smile:

----------


## Remarque

> Купить пиццу, изготовленную в Италии, можно лишь в Италии. Ну или испечь самому.


 Почему же? Эта свежезамороженная пицца, между прочим, сделана на небольшой мануфактуре в Италии. Если верить надписям на упаковке, её тесто сделано вручную. Подобные продукты время от времени появляются в немецких супермаркетах по излишне завышенным ценам. Но один раз всё-таки ради интереса можно попробовать.

----------


## Remarque

Кстати, недавно вышел ещё один вроде неплохой фильм ужасов. Он называется"Проклятие пиковой дамы". Вышел на экраны 11-го июня. У меня он уже скачан и ждёт своей очереди.

Вкратце его сюжет:
Компания скучающих подростков решает проверить правдивость городской легенды и проводит ритуал со свечой и зеркалом. Вскоре злобная сущность начинает сильно портить ребятам жизнь, и они обращаются за помощью к специалисту по демонам.

----------


## Morpho

[QUOTE=Remarque;188079Но вот все остальные экранизации Кинга я пересмотрел за последние три года. Там реально много фильмов и сериалов. Что-то интересное, что-то - нет, на мой взгляд.[/QUOTE]

Я не смотрела, я читала. И, да, не всё из того, что он писал я смогла дочитать до конца. Так же, как и тебе, досмотреть.

----------


## Remarque

Фильм западный, если что.

----------


## Morpho

> Вкратце его сюжет:


 Это уже спойлер). Я даже вижу, что будет дальше. Типа, десять негритят) 
А ты смотрел фильм (название забыла), где группа молодых людей заезжают в кукурузное поле, находят дом и их начинает убивать огородное чучело? И тот, кого оно убьёт, начинал шить себе в доме костюм. Это реальный трэш, когда очередной труп строчил на швейной машинке...

----------


## Remarque

Да, смотрел и его. :Smile:  Кстати, фильм про это чучело тоже вроде экранизация Кинга и даже вроде в соавторстве с сыном. Они вместе за последние лет совместно несколько сценариев к фильмам написали. Но у сына Кинга особенно интересные сериалы типа "ключи Локи" и "страна Рождества". Там Закари Куинто роль главного злодея исполнил. Он хорошо подходит на такие роли. Прямо живёт ими :Big Grin:

----------


## Morpho

Вспомнила, фильм назывался "Шелуха". Если не смотрел, обязательно посмотри, это просто пиздец.

----------


## Morpho

> Да, смотрел и его. Кстати, фильм про это чучело тоже вроде экранизация Кинга и даже вроде в соавторстве с сыном. Они вместе за последние лет совместно несколько сценариев к фильмам написали. Но у сына Кинга особенно интересные сериалы типа "ключи Локи" и "страна Рождества". Там Закари Куинто роль главного злодея исполнил. Он хорошо подходит на такие роли. Прямо живёт ими


 Не то, видимо

----------


## Remarque

Да нет, точно смотрел. Слишком знакомый сюжет. Не думаю, что есть два таких фильма. Запомнились некоторые моменты фильма, например, где чучело по земле медленно тащит по земле к дому кого-то из пойманных им. И этот момент со швейной машинкой тоже плотно врезался в память.  :Smile: 

Закари Куинто снялся не в фильме про чучело, а в сериале "страна Рождества". Похоже, я выше не совсем понятно это объяснил.

----------


## Morpho

Мы застряли в аномалии, Ремарк). И будем вечно смотреть (и временами попадать) в эти аномалии, пока наш разум не придумает другую сказку).

----------


## Morpho

Ты любил сказки, которые рассказывала тебе твоя мать?

----------


## Morpho

Моя мама, хорошо знакомая с творчеством братьев Гримм, рассказывала такие истории, что у меня, начиная с 5 лет волосы встали дыбом от ужаса))

----------


## Morpho

Когда мне было около 5 лет, я увидела призрака. Он был в образе мужчины, который облокотился о шифоньер, стоял рядом с моей кроватью. Он долго стоял, а я смотрела на него и ужас сковал всё моё тело. Я не могла пошевелиться. Он, как будто поняв, что пугает меня, направился ко мне.... Я так помню этот момент... Я просто отключилась. Но проснувшись, я вспомнила, как он подошёл ко мне и дотронулся "рукой" до моего лба. Он отключил меня. Но я его помню.

----------


## jozh

> Когда мне было около 5 лет, я увидела призрака. Он был в образе мужчины, который облокотился о шифоньер, стоял рядом с моей кроватью. Он долго стоял, а я смотрела на него и ужас сковал всё моё тело. Я не могла пошевелиться. Он, как будто поняв, что пугает меня, направился ко мне.... Я так помню этот момент... Я просто отключилась. Но проснувшись, я вспомнила, как он подошёл ко мне и дотронулся "рукой" до моего лба. Он отключил меня. Но я его помню.


 Многие дети видят и слышат то, чего нет на самом деле. Не оформившаяся психика, ложные срабатывания нейронно-синаптических связей. Я тоже видел и слышал и долго жил этими ужасными впечатлениями, пока не понял (уже во взрослом возрасте) механизм возникновения таких явлений. Но в детстве травмирован был ими сильно...

----------


## Morpho

> Многие дети видят и слышат то, чего нет на самом деле


 Ну или что ЕСТЬ на самом деле. Потому что именно в этом возрасте они могут видеть и слышать реальность. А потом их просто отключают.

----------


## Morpho

Воспоминания из детства:
Летом меня отправляли в пионерский лагерь. Мне там не нравилось. И я весь день проводила в библиотеке. Первое, что меня поразило - я обнаружила книжку Габдуллы Тукая "Водяная" с иллюстрациями. Когда я её прочитала, у меня было такое чувство, что я сама пережила всё это.

----------


## Morpho

слова "чудный гребень золотой" застряли в голове на долгие годы.

----------


## Morpho

Габдулла Тукай

Водяная

(Рассказ деревенского мальчика)

Лето. Жаркая погода. Прыгнешь в речку — благодать!

Любо мне нырять и плавать, воду головой бодать!

Так играю, так ныряю час, а то и полтора.

Ну, теперь я освежился, одеваться мне пора.

Вышел на берег, оделся. Всюду тихо, ни души.

Пробирает страх невольный в этой солнечной глуши.

На мостки, зачем — не знаю, оглянулся я в тоске...

Ведьма, ведьма водяная появилась на доске!

Растрепавшиеся косы чешет ведьма над водой,

И в руке ее сверкает яркий гребень золотой.

Я стою, дрожа от страха, притаившись и ивняке,

И слежу за чудным гребнем, что горит в ее руке,

Водяная расчесала косы влажные свои,

В реку прыгнула, нырнула, скрылась в глубине струи.

Тихо на мостки всхожу я, выйдя из листвы густой.

Что это? Забыла ведьма чудный гребень золотой!

Оглянулся: пусто, глухо на реке, на берегу.

Гребень хвать и прямо к дому опрометью я бегу.

Ну лечу я, ног не чуя, ну и мчусь, как быстрый конь.

Я покрыт холодным потом, я пылаю как огонь.

Посмотрел через плечо я... Аи беда, спасенья нет:

Ведьма, ведьма водяная гонится за мною вслед!

— Не беги! — кричит бесовка.— Погоди, воришка! Стой!

Ты зачем украл мой гребень, чудный гребень золотой?

Я — бегом, а ведьма — следом. Ведьма — следом,

я — бегом.

Человека бы на помощь!.. Тихо, глухо все кругом.

Через ямы, буераки до села мы добрались.

Тут на ведьму все собаки поднялись и залились.

Гав! Гав! Гав! — не уставая, лают псы,

щенки визжат,

Испугалась водяная, поскорей бежит назад.

Отдышался я, подумал: «Вот и минула беда!

Водяная ведьма, гребня ты лишилась навсегда!»

В дом вошел я: — Мать, нашел я чудный гребень

золотой.

Дай попить, бежал я быстро, торопился я домой.

Золотой волшебный гребень принимает молча мать,

Но сама дрожит, боится, а чего — нельзя понять.

Солнце закатилось. Ладно, спать ложусь я.

День потух.

И в избу вошел прохладный и сенной вечерний дух.

Я лежу под одеялом, мне приятно, мне тепло.

Стук да стук. Стучится кто-то к нам в оконное стекло.

Лень мне скинуть одеяло, лень добраться до окна.

Мать, услышав, задрожала, пробудилась ото сна.

— Кто стучит в такую темень! Убирайся, проходи!

Что тебе приспело ночью? Пропадом ты пропади!

— Кто я? Ведьма водяная! Где мой гребень золотой?

Давеча стащил мой гребень твой сынок,

воришка твой!

Одеяло приоткрыл я. Лунный луч блестит в окне.

Ах, что станется со мною! Ах, куда податься мне!

Стук да стук. Уйди, бесовка, чтобы черт тебя унес!

А вода — я слышу — льется с длинных и седых волос.

Видно, славною добычей мне владеть не суждено:

Мать швырнула гребень ведьме и захлопнула окно.

Мы избавились от ведьмы, а не в силах были спать.

Ох, бранила же, бранила, ох, меня бранила мать!

Вспоминая стук зловещий, я сгораю от стыда.

И чужие трогать вещи перестал я навсегда.

1908

Габдулла Тукай

Су анасы

(Бер авыл малае авызыннан)

----------


## Remarque

> Мы застряли в аномалии, Ремарк). И будем вечно смотреть (и временами попадать) в эти аномалии, пока наш разум не придумает другую сказку).


  Не думаю, что это так уже плохо :Smile:

----------


## Remarque

> Ты любил сказки, которые рассказывала тебе твоя мать?


 Да. У нас в детстве было много сборников сказок. Были четыре толстых сборника, которые я особенно любил: сказки народов мира, сказки зарубежных писателей, русские народные сказки и сказки русских писателей. Первые два тома с иностранными сказками были самыми интересными. Они и по цветам выделялись - один был вроде фиолетовым, а другой - светло-бирюзовым. А два сборника отечественных сказок были какими-то блеклыми, бежевыми. Эти тома были изданы ещё в Союзе и вышли в тираж многомиллионными экземплярами.

----------


## Remarque

В сборнике сказок народов мира были не только какие-нибудь там японские или тайские сказки, но и совсем эктотические типа сказок народов Полинезии. Но их я вообще не особо понимал, хотя они и были переведены на русский язык

----------


## Remarque

Я больше всего любил любил сказки Гауффа про восточные страны. Они были реально захватывающими. Типа сказки "Карлик нос" или "Холодное сердце" :Smile:  Кстати, Гауфф прожил совсем короткую жизнь. Он умер в 24 года, будучи при этом доктором фолософии и теологии.

----------


## Remarque

А твоя "Водяная" мне напомнила "Ундину"

----------


## jozh

> Не думаю, что это так уже плохо


 ... сказал Ремарк, придумавший себе пожизненную сказку-аномалию и хитренько подмигивающий: "А мне не придется придумывать другую!"  :Wink:

----------


## Morpho

Если жить, ничего не придумывая, можно свихнуться. Очень грустная эта жизнь, её сложно принять, как-то не приукрасив.

----------


## jozh

Можно подумать, что мы не свихнемся, когда поймем, что вложились по полной не в понимание самой жизни, а в приукрашенность...
И в тему, с Пикабушечки:
"В мире насчитывается до 5000 религий.
Но после смерти мы убедимся в наличии только 1 исхода.
Значит вероятность реальности каждой религии составляет не более 0.02%.
Стоит ли в таком случае класть все яйца в одну корзину и следовать всю жизнь одной религии, если заранее известно, что с вероятностью 99.98% ты верил не в то и жил не так?"

----------


## 4ёрный

"Верил не в то"... Идиотская по смыслу фраза.

----------


## Morpho

Боюсь, что у человечества небольшой выбор, куда ему вкладываться…
Я, вообще-то, не о религии, а так, в целом. С религией-то мне как раз все понятно. Все эти 5000 наименований породил один большой страх смерти. Если бы люди ЗНАЛИ, что после гибели белковой клетки они продолжат существовать в виде разумной энергии, да ещё и испытают массу приятных моментов, которые при жизни им и не снились… В общем, если бы все были уверены, что умирать очень весело и круто, то никто бы не парился насчёт святого причастия).

----------


## Morpho

Трау повеселила с утра со своим "Союзом")
Я часто слышу от людей, живших в СССР, что, вот, дескать, как всё стабильно было – работаешь на одной работе, со 100%-ной уверенностью, что тебя не уволят, не сократят и ты не останешься на улице. Алкоголиков бесплатно (и принудительно) лечили. Безработных судили. И все, в общем-то были при деле. Вот отсюда и появилось поколение не желающих нести ответственность людей – за них это делало государство. И жильём обеспечит, и трудоустроит. Только размножаться могли самостоятельно, да и то, не факт. При капитализме людям, не привыкшим самим за себя отвечать, не очень комфортно. Неуверенность в себе, знаете ли, к подвигам не располагает… Это основная масса, работающих "на дядю". Чтобы "дядей" стать, и самому на работу нанимать, нужно взять на себя ответственность – за свой бизнес, за людей, за производство. Для этого определённая смелость нужна и желание постоянно учиться, развиваться. А этого никто не хочет. Одно дело – отсидел ты свои 9 часов на ненавистной работе, и домой помчался. А другое – 24 часа в сутки думать, созидать, ведь за своё-то душа болит. Вот, кстати, ранее Берлин как нельзя лучше демонстрировал качество существующего строя – в его западной и восточной областях. Социализм прекрасно мотивировал немцев, проживающих на территории ГДР к созданию самодельных летательных аппаратов для побега. Рыли окопы под Берлинской стеной, - так хотелось прорваться в загнивающий капитализм. Спрашивается, почему бежали-то, ведь так всё хорошо было? Вот что я скажу… Нужно быть рабом до мозга костей, ну или просто не понимать сути вещей, чтобы добровольно желать вернуться В СССР – этот гигантский социалистический концлагерь.

----------


## jozh

> Трау повеселила с утра со своим "Союзом")
> Я часто слышу от людей, живших в СССР, что, вот, дескать, как всё стабильно было – работаешь на одной работе, со 100%-ной уверенностью, что тебя не уволят, не сократят и ты не останешься на улице. Алкоголиков бесплатно (и принудительно) лечили. Безработных судили. И все, в общем-то были при деле. Вот отсюда и появилось поколение не желающих нести ответственность людей – за них это делало государство. И жильём обеспечит, и трудоустроит. Только размножаться могли самостоятельно, да и то, не факт. При капитализме людям, не привыкшим самим за себя отвечать, не очень комфортно. Неуверенность в себе, знаете ли, к подвигам не располагает… Это основная масса, работающих "на дядю". Чтобы "дядей" стать, и самому на работу нанимать, нужно взять на себя ответственность – за свой бизнес, за людей, за производство. Для этого определённая смелость нужна и желание постоянно учиться, развиваться. А этого никто не хочет. Одно дело – отсидел ты свои 9 часов на ненавистной работе, и домой помчался. А другое – 24 часа в сутки думать, созидать, ведь за своё-то душа болит. Вот, кстати, ранее Берлин как нельзя лучше демонстрировал качество существующего строя – в его западной и восточной областях. Социализм прекрасно мотивировал немцев, проживающих на территории ГДР к созданию самодельных летательных аппаратов для побега. Рыли окопы под Берлинской стеной, - так хотелось прорваться в загнивающий капитализм. Спрашивается, почему бежали-то, ведь так всё хорошо было? Вот что я скажу… Нужно быть рабом до мозга костей, ну или просто не понимать сути вещей, чтобы добровольно желать вернуться В СССР – этот гигантский социалистический концлагерь.


 Вот, на 1000% согласен!
Кстати, это отличное продолжение нашей предыдущей темы про разукрашивание жизни)
В СССР целая армия (постоянно возрастающая) пропагандистов этим занималась и заготовила всевозможных наглядных пособий на века вперед. Например, я пишу, что в поселках Новгородской области ВО ВСЕ ВРЕМЕНА СССР хлеб в пекарнях продавался только местным жителям по спискам и по норме (чем не карточная система?), а мяса там вообще никогда в продаже не было. Тут же находится "пламенный борец", который с лютым негодованием швыряет мне в лицо табличку, заранее заготовленную советскими пропагандистами - об успехах сельского хозяйства и о неуклонном росте показателей производства продуктов питания. Спасибо - говорю ему я. Мне известно, что таких табличек заготовили тьму-тьмущую и готовы были заклеить ими все пустые прилавки. Вот именно ПОЭТОМУ никто не вышел в 90-е годы защищать распадающийся СССР. Не было смысла спасать эту тупую ложь во всем. Ведь так не бывает, чтобы что-то ценное не стали спасать, верно?

----------


## Morpho

Верно-то верно… Но наблюдается в обществе нездоровая ностальгия по Союзу. Ладно, Трау. Она по незнанию пишет, потому что этот пиздец во всей своей красе она не застала. В очередях за колбасой не стояла, предварительно определив по слухам, в какой день её завезут, да ещё не факт, что достанется, хоть и по талонам продавали, всё равно на всех не хватало. И это в Протвино, в Московской области. Что про других говорить. Но об этом не помнят, потому что сейчас обратная ситуация – покупательская способность низкая. Опять плохо).

----------


## jozh

Главный пиздец был даже не в колбасе, хрен-то с ней. А в идеологическом прессе, который продолжал давить, давно уже не имея никаких оснований правоты и соответствия реальности. Пропаганда скатилась до уровня глупой, всем очевидной лжи.
А покупательная способность... Просто убери мысленно два нуля от современных цен - получишь в большинстве случаев подобие советских цен на аналогичные товары и услуги (кроме проезда в транспорте и услуг ЖКХ).
Вот тебе и покупательная способность! Просто раньше из каждого утюга пропаганда объясняла, какие мы счастливые и благополучные, а сейчас перестала и мы сразу стали несчастными и нищими. Давно известно, что свадьба без тамады - это унылая пьянка с мордобоем. Исчезли тамады-пропагандисты - и вот вам, пожалуйста!
И это практически при том же уровне жизни, как в СССР! Но самое главное огорчение, что мы больше не великий народ!)))

----------


## Morpho

> Просто убери мысленно два нуля от современных цен - получишь в большинстве случаев подобие советских цен на аналогичные товары и услуги


 Ну докторская стоила примерно 2-20. Сейчас рублей 500-600. В два раза разница. Про ЖКХ вообще молчу. Отдых (если ехать к морю) дешевле обходился, однозначно. 



> Исчезли тамады-пропагандисты - и вот вам, пожалуйста!


 А как же соловьиные кисели? Они теперь тамадят в новом формате на втором федеральном).

----------


## jozh

> Ну докторская стоила примерно 2-20. Сейчас рублей 500-600. В два раза разница.


 Докторская - да. А сахар стоил 90 коп, теперь 45. В два раза меньше. Яйца 1р.30 коп., сейчас 60 коп. Большинство "социальных" продуктов подорожали ровно в 100 раз. В целом, даже с учетом дорогущего ЖКХ и проезда, современная пенсия в 12 тыс. - абсолютно равнозначна советской 80 руб. Только тогда советский пенсионер был самым счастливым в мире, а сейчас влачит жалкое существование. Всё в голове!
И еще важный момент! Соловьиные кисели сейчас совершенно не обязательны! Хочешь, смотри. Не хочешь, не смотри. А от совковой пропаганды отвертеться невозможно было никоим образом!

----------


## Morpho

> Только тогда советский пенсионер был самым счастливым в мире, а сейчас влачит жалкое существование. Всё в голове!


 Советским пенсам не с чем сравнивать было, ибо железный занавес надёжно ограждал их от происков капитализма. Я вспомнила фильм об общине, проживающей в лесу. Их предводители внушили им, что за пределы территории лагеря выходить нельзя, потому что можно легко стать добычей монстров, обитающих в чаще. Ну все и сидели, считая этот островок единственным непотопляемым ковчегом, а за их лесом вовсю кипела цивилизованная жизнь, о которой они даже не подозревали. Так что, в голове всё то, что внушат. А дальше дело каждого – либо принять на веру слова тех, кто пытается управлять, либо набраться смелости и самолично проверить, что там, за лесом…

----------


## Morpho

Пишу на смарте, поэтому могут быть ошибки, исправлять не буду
Вчерашний вечер был невыносимо хорош. Я вспоминала всё, что было со мной замечательного. Вдруг всплыл в памяти эпизод, когда мы с мамой пошли искать внезапно ушедшего в запой отца/

----------


## Morpho

Мы продвигались в ночи, следуя между рядами дверей гаражного кооператива. Вдруг я услышала: "Только грянет над Москвоююю утро вееешнее". И голос знакомый - папка поёт. Пошли на аккомпанемент. Видим, полоска света пробивается из- под дверей. "Подожди здесь" - сказала мать и перешагнула порог гаража

----------


## Morpho

Слышу: "Сашок, пойдём домой'.

----------


## Morpho

Слышу, как дядя Толик дрожащим голосом произнёс: "Твоя пришла"

----------


## Morpho

И вижу отца, который покорно выходит из гаража.

----------


## Morpho

Я бы хотела написать сейчас' С тех пор я его не видела"

----------


## Morpho

Идиотские "улыбочки". Мне вовсе не было смешно.

----------


## Morpho

Жена дяди Толика была настолько строга, что её боялся не только дядя Толик, но и все его друзья. Он бывал неоднократно ей бит в зоне общего доступа, чем попало - мокрой тряпкой, веником, шваброй...

Дядя Толик буквально потерял себя в этом браке. Детей у них не было, и ему самому пришлось стать непослушным пасынком, любимым и ненавидимым его злой сожительницей.

----------


## Morpho

Спустя время, когда дядя Толик и его жена поняли, что своих детишек у них не будет, они взяли мальчика из детского дома. Какое-то время воспитывали его, а потом дядя Толик ни с того, ни с сего, взял, да и повесился в гараже.

----------


## Morpho

Его нашли через несколько дней, вытащили из петли. Я до сих пор думаю о том, зачем он это сделал. До последнего дня улыбался, шутил, и как будто хотел жить...

----------


## Morpho

Такая тишина в моей квартире... Я думаю, что, было бы лучше, если бы и я последовала за ним...

----------


## Morpho

Я слышу его. Когда плачу, он меня успокаивает. Когда мне плохо, я чувствую его присутствие рядом со мной. Он всегда рядом. Только я уже никогда не смогу дотронуться до него.

----------


## Remarque

Да уж, наверное, тебе и правда есть смысл временно сменить обстановку.

----------


## Morpho

> Да уж, наверное, тебе и правда есть смысл временно сменить обстановку.


 Например? 
Скоро без QR кода в общественный туалет не пустят, не то, чтобы "обстановку менять".

----------


## Morpho

Многие сравнивают обязательную вакцинацию с Холокостом. Я думаю, что это ещё хуже. Дошли даже до того, что не обращают внимания на высокий показатель антител - сказали, что привиться должен каждый. И это не 60%, как указано в постановлении главного санитарного врача, это все 100, а лучше 150, на всякий случай. Если не хватит людей, будут прививать белок. Но чтобы ВСЕ. 
И угрозы отстранения от работы. Минтруд разрешил. Уволить не могут, но денег платить не будут. 
Я за эти дни чётко поняла одну вещь - надо приложить все усилия, чтобы создать прочную финансовую основу, дополнительный доход на случай, когда уровень неадеквата властных структур зашкалит настолько, что придётся уйти с работы.    
Гинцбург врёт, как сивый мерин. Не спасёт спутник от дельты, да и других новых штаммов, которые ещё, несомненно, дадут о себе знать.

----------


## Unity

Хи, я уже молчу о том, к чему же приводят составляющие всех этих "вакцин": пролонгированная угроза онкологии, общая интоксикация, удалённые уродства плода в будущих беременностях.)
"Сильные мира сего" просто сокращают своё "поголовье" своего прямоходящего скота. 
Так что, подписаться на эту "прививку" - классное решение для всех суицидников: последствия вряд ли заставят себя долго ждать.

----------


## Morpho

> Так что, подписаться на эту "прививку" - классное решение для всех суицидников: последствия вряд ли заставят себя долго ждать.


 Не поверишь, такая же мысль промелькнула) Думаю, ну а что, собственно, я теряю… 
Но потом поняла, что, КАК умереть, для меня тоже имеет значение) Ну не хочу я быть подопытной мышкой в руках правительства и медицинских корпораций. 
Из круга моих знакомых (правда, заочных, правильнее - знакомые родственников), от вакцины умерла одна женщина. Ещё одну госпитализировали с тромбозом. Ну и у третьей через неделю после прививки пошли метастазы. Так что… Хз, что делать…

----------


## jozh

Правильно - это то, что можно сделать с максимальным возможным миром в душе и с доверием к своей судьбе.
"Делай что должно, и будь что будет". Чуму, оспу и прочую сибирскую язву в итоге победили при помощи прививок
(а сколько бунтов черни было по этому поводу!) - значит "должно" в данном случае - идти дальше по этому пути.
И не уподобляться дикой черни. Мое личное, сугубое ИМХО.
Кстати, сам вакцинировался и буду ревакцинироваться. Прививку перенес с побочками - температура и ломота во всем теле на 2 дня. У жены тоже.
Но не жалею. Все сотрудники, кто вакцинировался вместе со мной, тоже в норме. Никто не умер и не заболел.

----------


## Unity

Думаю, эти "вакцины" - уже хорошо испытанный _летальный препарат_, медленно действующий яд, действие которого скажется чрез годы - когда уже никого нельзя будет привлечь к коей-то "ответственности". Имхо, просто гениальный, виртуозный ну и совершенный план по сокращению численности жителей этой планеты... 
Сами себе колют - коктейль из веществ, состав/действие и дозы которых они даже и не удосужились загуглить в Сети. 
С другой стороны, это словно бы "естественный отбор"... кто-то добровольно дважды (чтоб наверняка) себя "вакцинирует"; кто-то найдёт все лазейки, дабы избежать этой "эвтаназии", вовремя поняв, Для Чего же поднималась вся эта шумиха?.. 
R.I.P., всем вам, верующим в "благие намерения" и бесплатные "лекарства" с стороны Правителей.)

----------


## jozh

> Думаю, эти "вакцины" - уже хорошо испытанный _летальный препарат_, медленно действующий яд, действие которого скажется чрез годы - когда уже никого нельзя будет привлечь к коей-то "ответственности". Имхо, просто гениальный, виртуозный ну и совершенный план по сокращению численности жителей этой планеты... 
> Сами себе колют - коктейль из веществ, состав/действие и дозы которых они даже и не удосужились загуглить в Сети. 
> С другой стороны, это словно бы "естественный отбор"... кто-то добровольно дважды (чтоб наверняка) себя "вакцинирует"; кто-то найдёт все лазейки, дабы избежать этой "эвтаназии", вовремя поняв, Для Чего же поднималась вся эта шумиха?.. 
> R.I.P., всем вам, верующим в "благие намерения" и бесплатные "лекарства" с стороны Правителей.)


 Unity, давай уже сейчас начинай придумывать отмазку, потому что я взял на заметку и через несколько лет, может быть даже через 10-15 я приду сюда и спрошу у тебя: "Ну что? Ну где? Почему я не умер в диких корчах? Почему не случилась эвтаназия?" И ты будешь мычать что-то невнятное и выкручиваться, потому что сам не сможешь тогда понять, что это на тебя нашло в 21-м году. Я же со своей стороны обязуюсь сохранять все справки о вакцинациях и сертификаты из личного кабинета на Госуслугах и всегда смогу доказать, что я вакцинировался не раз и не два. А столько раз, сколько призывал Минздрав.

----------


## Remarque

> Например? 
> Скоро без QR кода в общественный туалет не пустят, не то, чтобы "обстановку менять".


 Тогда поспеши в отпуск, пока границы открыты :Smile:  Лично я бы кольнулся "Спутником". :Wink:  И только им. Западным фуфло-вакцинам не доверяю. Кстати, представь себе такую ситуацию. Ты, не желая вакцинироваться, сама заразилась короной. А затем ты лично ещё кого-то заразила, а тобой заражённый человек затем от короны скончался. Вина за твоё безотвственное поведение сугубо на тебе. Вот сама рассуди, как с тобой поступить за смерть другого человека. Потребовать, чтобы ты выплачивала его ближайшим родственникам пожизненную компенсацию? Но человека же этим всё равно не вернуть. Тогда как с тобой поступить? Расстрелять тебя за его смерть? Жизнь за жизнь? Или? Какое наказание для тебя было бы справедливым?

----------


## Morpho

У меня от ваших ответов, ребят, такое чувство, что на одно плечо присел ангел, а на другое - дьявол)
И я, убей, не пойму, кто из них кто, и кому верить)
Но понимаю, что у Unity правды больше. И опасаюсь, что вера в препараты от  jozh на данный момент мне мало поможет)
Никто ведь не скрывает, что действие вакцины до конца не изучено.

----------


## Morpho

Remarque, немедленно забери меня отсюда!!!))

----------


## Remarque

Ладно, приезжай давай :Smile:

----------


## Remarque

Попозже ещё зайду на форум. Пока что занят.

----------


## Morpho

> Попозже ещё зайду на форум. Пока что занят.


  :Big Grin:  Нельзя в таких случаях так резко сваливать, Remarque, надо действовать изящнее, чтобы я не только не почувствовала твою панику, но и подумала - вот он, мой герой))

----------


## Morpho

> Правильно - это то, что можно сделать с максимальным возможным миром в душе и с доверием к своей судьбе.


 "И поэтому знаю со мной ничего не случится"…)
Ну а как же: "На Бога надейся, а сам не плошай", "Доверяй, но проверяй" и прочее?)
Не всегда блажен тот, кто не ведает. Но ты прав, настраивая себя таким образом, можно избежать многих проблем, это мной проверено. Просто противно от того, как ведут себя органы власти. Они же людей за скот держат. Или того хуже… 
Ну и за дураков, конечно, как же без этого. 
Логический тупик:
 "Массовые мероприятия отменены, но футбол можно. Необязательная вакцинация, но обязательная, хотя и добровольная, но отказаться нельзя, точнее можно, но могут отстранить от работы или уволить, хотя это незаконно, но отстранять разрешили, а потом запретили, но не мы, а они, а главный не в курсе"
"Ревакцинироваться Спутником нельзя, хотя можно, но не нужно, так как он защищает на два года, но через полгода антител уже слишком мало, хотя они есть, но от нового штамма не помогают, хотя могут помочь, если ревакцинироваться, но это неточно"
"Вакцинируйтесь и не будете болеть, хотя потом будете болеть, но нетяжело, хотя штамм-то уже другой, так что как повезет, но зато не будете болеть, но больных с антителами у нас полным полно, но клеточный иммунитет вас спасет, если раньше болели или вакцинированы, но это неточно, поэтому необязательная вакцинация, которая обязательная"
"60% коллективного иммунитета нас спасут, но 60% уже было и не спасло, но это было от другого штамма, поэтому несчитово и нужно опять 60% от индийского, поэтому вакцинируйтесь, но вакцины от индийского штамма не будет, вакцинируйтесь чем есть обязательно, но добровольно"

----------


## jozh

> "И поэтому знаю со мной ничего не случится"…)


 Наоборот. Я знаю, что меня будут долго-долго мучить, а потом убьют.
Единственное, что можно сделать с этим в последней трети жизни - добавить в это блюдо каких-нибудь приправ по своему вкусу и думать, что ты хозяин собственной судьбы.)

----------


## Remarque

> Нельзя в таких случаях так резко сваливать, Remarque, надо действовать изящнее, чтобы я не только не почувствовала твою панику, но и подумала - вот он, мой герой))


 Мне и правда нужно было отойти по делам. Я ведь уже дал тебе своё согласие на приезд :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

> Я знаю, что меня будут долго-долго мучить, а потом убьют.


 Господи, голубчик)
И кто же именно? Враги? Интервенты?)

----------


## Morpho

> Я ведь уже дал тебе своё согласие на приезд


 Ок, я бы хотела поездить по Германии. Не за твой счёт, конечно) Мне нужен только переводчик.

----------


## jozh

> Господи, голубчик)
> И кто же именно? Враги? Интервенты?)


 Добрый Боженька, которому поклоняется Ремарк.)
И да. Я совсем-совсем не ревную!)))))

----------


## Morpho

Так что, Remarque, я могу стать твоим работодателем). 
Хотелось бы на машине, но я  не уверена, что решусь снова сесть за руль. Хотя добивает, что почти все сотрудники нашей организации общественным транспортом не пользуются.
Помнишь, о бывшем директоре тебе писала? Она уже не зам. министра, пришёл новый и своих привёл, а она не успела найти новое место в МСК. Теперь в бухгалтерии администрации замом главбуха работает, для неё это ооочень низкое падение.

----------


## Morpho

> И да. Я совсем-совсем не ревную!)))))


 Кого именно - Боженьку или Ремарка?)

----------


## Remarque

Переводчиком я быть согласен :Smile: 
Мне не нужен никакой работодатель, ибо я и так неплохо зарабатываю. Думаю, я самый высокооплачиваемый персонаж на сайте :Wink:  Но не в этом суть.
Расходы на путешествие можно поделить поровну :Smile:

----------


## jozh

А вот тебе к вопросу "Верить или не верить":
В Исландии сняли все ограничения по COVID-19 после вакцинации 60% населения: https://iz.ru/1184678/2021-06-26/v-i...medium=desktop

----------


## Morpho

> Переводчиком я быть согласен
> Мне не нужен никакой работодатель, ибо я и так неплохо зарабатываю. Думаю, я самый высокооплачиваемый персонаж на сайте Но не в этом суть.
> Расходы на путешествие можно поделить поровну


 Я почему на машине планировала... Моя мама очень хотела В Германии побывать, а у неё проблемы с коленным суставом, поэтому мне проще её перевезти на авто. 
Поровну, поэтому, вряд ли. У нас, знаешь, как говорят?) Кто платит - тот и музыку заказывает). Поэтому только переводчик.

----------


## jozh

Unity, следи внимательно за смертностью в Исландии! Должно вымереть 60% населения. А если нет, то наберись мужества признать, что ты пи...бол!)

----------


## Morpho

> А вот тебе к вопросу "Верить или не верить":
> В Исландии сняли все ограничения по COVID-19 после вакцинации 60% населения: https://iz.ru/1184678/2021-06-26/v-i...medium=desktop


 Открой карту заболеваемости короной в мире, и ты всё поймёшь.

----------


## Remarque

> Я почему на машине планировала... Моя мама очень хотела В Германии побывать, а у неё проблемы с коленным суставом, поэтому мне проще её перевезти на авто. 
> Поровну, поэтому, вряд ли. У нас, знаешь, как говорят?) Кто платит - тот и музыку заказывает). Поэтому только переводчик.


 Переводчиком я тебе буду бесплатно :Smile:  Странно было бы брать за такое деньги. Я только с запаных капиталюг деру деньги, как с Сидоровых коз :Wink:

----------


## jozh

> Открой карту заболеваемости короной в мире, и ты всё поймёшь.


 Причем здесь карта заболеваемости? Ковид приходит волнами-вспышками. То, что сегодня отражено на карте - завтра не будет иметь никакого значения. Исландия уничтожила "кормовую базу" для возникновения новых штаммов вируса и спасла бесчисленное количество жизней по всей планете.

----------


## Remarque

> Переводчиком я тебе буду бесплатно Странно было бы брать за такое деньги. Я только с запаных капиталюг деру деньги, как с Сидоровых коз


 В смысле, с западных :Big Grin:

----------


## Morpho

> Причем здесь карта заболеваемости?


 Северные области (тем более, острова) изначально были менее подвержены вирусу.

----------


## Morpho

> Переводчиком я тебе буду бесплатно


 Ок, договоримся.

----------


## Remarque

Само собой :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

> Само собой


 Даже не надейся :Smile:

----------


## Remarque

А чего так?! :Wink:  Ведь счастье было так близко, так легко :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

Unity, как ты думаешь, после этой инфекции может человечество поразить вот это

----------


## Morpho

Знаешь, что приведёт к этому дерьму... Именно то, что чувствуют эти рабы - желание ощущать чувство "хорошего" для них. То, что им якобы вещают свыше. То, когда они чувствуют себя немного лучше, чем раньше. И они даже начинают думать, что знают жизнь и умеют ей управлять.
Исправления внесла. То, чему могу улыбнуться я, не всегда соответствует тому, что думают остальные.

----------


## Remarque

Вчера досмотрел "Люпэна". Порадовал этот мини-сериал. :Smile:  Значит, французы ещё не разучились снимать топовые фильмы, пусть и по заказу нетфликса.

----------


## Remarque

Да ну, Морфо что-то какая-то вялая нынче. Никак не получается растормошить её. Получается, что прилагаемых мной усилий на рубль, а результат - на копейку :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

> Да ну, Морфо что-то какая-то вялая нынче. Никак не получается растормошить её. Получается, что прилагаемых мной усилий на рубль, а результат - на копейку


  :EEK!:

----------


## Morpho

Ну извини, выходит, что не тащит меня на твой "рубль"...)

----------


## Remarque

Но у меня в рукаве ещё осталось последнее средство на сегодня. Если и оно не сработает, тогда уж я смиренно умою руки :Smile:

----------


## Remarque

Макаронники как раз размазывают австрияков по полю :Big Grin:

----------


## Remarque

У меня Морфо ассоциируется в последнее время с одной песней :Smile:

----------


## Remarque



----------


## Remarque

American boy, american joy,
American boy for lorn this time.
American boy, уеду с тобой,
Уеду с тобой - Москва прощай.
American boy, уеду с тобой,
American boy. :Big Grin:

----------


## Unity

> "И поэтому знаю со мной ничего не случится"…)
> Ну а как же: "На Бога надейся, а сам не плошай", "Доверяй, но проверяй" и прочее?)
> Не всегда блажен тот, кто не ведает. Но ты прав, настраивая себя таким образом, можно избежать многих проблем, это мной проверено. Просто противно от того, как ведут себя органы власти. Они же людей за скот держат. Или того хуже… 
> Ну и за дураков, конечно, как же без этого. 
> Логический тупик:
>  "Массовые мероприятия отменены, но футбол можно. Необязательная вакцинация, но обязательная, хотя и добровольная, но отказаться нельзя, точнее можно, но могут отстранить от работы или уволить, хотя это незаконно, но отстранять разрешили, а потом запретили, но не мы, а они, а главный не в курсе"
> "Ревакцинироваться Спутником нельзя, хотя можно, но не нужно, так как он защищает на два года, но через полгода антител уже слишком мало, хотя они есть, но от нового штамма не помогают, хотя могут помочь, если ревакцинироваться, но это неточно"
> "Вакцинируйтесь и не будете болеть, хотя потом будете болеть, но нетяжело, хотя штамм-то уже другой, так что как повезет, но зато не будете болеть, но больных с антителами у нас полным полно, но клеточный иммунитет вас спасет, если раньше болели или вакцинированы, но это неточно, поэтому необязательная вакцинация, которая обязательная"
> "60% коллективного иммунитета нас спасут, но 60% уже было и не спасло, но это было от другого штамма, поэтому несчитово и нужно опять 60% от индийского, поэтому вакцинируйтесь, но вакцины от индийского штамма не будет, вакцинируйтесь чем есть обязательно, но добровольно"


 Вы же умный взрослый человек.)
Антиутопия наступила.
Убой двуногого скота начался.
Для начала Сами разыщите состав любой из "вакцин", а после в открытых источниках проверьте, что это за вещества, каково их действие — всё есть в полностью открытых источниках. Вот тогда Вы и поймёте, ЧТО же происходит, все кусочки паззла разом встанут на свои места.

----------


## jozh

> Вы же умный взрослый человек.)
> Для начала Сами разыщите состав любой из "вакцин", а после в открытых источниках проверьте, что это за вещества, каково их действие — всё есть в полностью открытых источниках. Вот тогда Вы и поймёте, ЧТО же происходит, все кусочки паззла разом встанут на свои места.


 Самая первая мысль, которая должна прийти в голову умному и взрослому человеку, собственно, это и является критерием ума и взрослости, - что БЕЗ СПЕЦИАЛЬНОГО ОБРАЗОВАНИЯ ОН НЕ СПОСОБЕН правильно оценить "что это за вещества, каково их действие". Это дикость и архидикость - утверждать что кто угодно может составлять свое мнение об узкоспециализированных отраслях медицины и микробиологии.

----------


## Unity

> Unity, следи внимательно за смертностью в Исландии! Должно вымереть 60% населения. А если нет, то наберись мужества признать, что ты пи...бол!)


 Нас рассудит время. Если даже ныне наблюдаются летальные побочки, Что будет потом чрез годы? Когда дозы "препарата" будут лишь аккумулироватся в одном организме после всё новых и новых "ревакцинаций"?..
Имхо, это виртуозное, Гуманное "прорежение" человеческих рядов без грубой ну и разрушительной войны, Инструмента, коий в прошлом только и использовался Видом во имя контроля/саморегуляции. А так — может проявиться или же бесплодие, или скачек онкологии у всех вакцинировавшихся. И кого тогда обвинять, судить, привлекать к ответственности?.. Каждая "морская свинка" лично подписала ведь "информированное согласие" — на инъекцию набора веществ, отдалённое воздействие которых типа "неизвестно". С точки зрения юриспруденции — комар носа не подточит. Вуаля, проблема перенаселения будет решена — без атомных бомб, без стихийного насилия, к "золотому миллиарду", как это планировалось.

----------


## Unity

> Unity, как ты думаешь, после этой инфекции может человечество поразить вот это


 Правительству не нужны "спецэффекты". Привитые — пострадают от самой "вакцины"; переболевшие — от пост-ковидной депрессии. Охват будет почти 100%-м. Медленно и драматически вымрет кусок населения, грянет экономический кризис, оправданным станет ввод единой мировой валюты и единого правительства. Это всё давно предсказано, увы, к сожалению...

----------


## jozh

Unity, а давай поспорим? Когда это будет? Я не поленюсь, найду тебя и спрошу: "ГДЕ ОНО???"

----------


## Unity

> Самая первая мысль, которая должна прийти в голову умному и взрослому человеку, собственно, это и является критерием ума и взрослости, - что БЕЗ СПЕЦИАЛЬНОГО ОБРАЗОВАНИЯ ОН НЕ СПОСОБЕН правильно оценить "что это за вещества, каково их действие". Это дикость и архидикость - утверждать что кто угодно может составлять свое мнение об узкоспециализированных отраслях медицины и микробиологии.


 Разговор сейчас сугубо о Химии, о воздействии отдельных компонентов на организм, о кумулятивном эффекте накопления их в теле. 
Хотя бы по Википедии. Почти всё токсично — для плода, для крови и мозга. И это “вакцина„...

----------


## Remarque

> Вуаля, проблема перенаселения будет решена — без атомных бомб, без стихийного насилия, к "золотому миллиарду", как это планировалось.


 Мистер Unity, начните, наконец, мыслить разумно. О каком золотом миллиарде вы сейчас говорите?! Ведь этот миллиард подразумевает население всех западных стран (ЕС, США, Канада, Австралия, Новая Зеландия плюс Япония с Южной Кореей и прочими Катарами и Сингапурами). Согласно теории "золотого миллиарда" населения западных стран не должно сокращаться, ведь люди на Западе платят налоги, а это на руку западным правительствам. То есть, при сокращении западного населения и выручка западных богачей значительно сократится, а значит, на Западе нет смысла тайком убивать вакциной своих людей. Выгодно лишь сокращать население бедных стран, ибо они плодятся как кролики, а лишние рты Запад кормить не хочет, тратя на них свои собственные деньги из всяких международных денежных фондов для помощи стран Третьего мира.
Но ведь главный прикол-то в том, что сейчас именно бедным странам не хватает вакцины и западные страны не спешат ею делиться. То есть, теория заговора, что богатые страны убивают людей бедных стран этой вакциной, тоже не срабатывает.

----------


## jozh

> Разговор сейчас сугубо о Химии, о воздействии отдельных компонентов на организм, о кумулятивном эффекте накопления их в теле. 
> Хотя бы по Википедии. Почти всё токсично — для плода, для крови и мозга. И это “вакцина„...


 И снова здравствуйте!) КАК БЕЗ СПЕЦИАЛЬНЫХ ЗНАНИЙ оценить СТЕПЕНЬ этой токсичности? Да, токсично! Несомненно! Но НАСКОЛЬКО? Вот я курс антибиотиков пропил по назначению врача. Они просто акуенно токсичны! Я месяц восстанавливался после такого лечения. Но в итоге стал чувствовать себя лучше. Слава антибиотикам!
Я могу ошибаться, но что-то мне говорит, что те 15 минут, которые я стою вечером на остановке в ожидании маршрутки в потоке транспорта, - отравляют меня НАМНОГО сильнее и кумулятивнее, чем любые вакцины!

----------


## Remarque

Морфо, тут на пару недель назад вышло Заклятие-3. Я его уже скачал и как раз смотрю. Фильм норм. Рекомендую :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

> У меня Морфо ассоциируется в последнее время с одной песней


 Неправильно ассоциируется, в корне неверно). 
Давай-ка вспомним с тобой смысл этой песни (если он вообще там есть). "Простая русская девчонка", как она сама себя называет, ищет заграничного жениха, имея при этом откровенно корыстные намерения: "Я буду плакать и смеяться, когда усядусь в Мерседес. И буду в роскоши купаться, приезжай поскорей за мной, я здесь". То есть, что? Она не просто иностранца хотела, а БОГАТОГО иностранца. А у тебя, как у латыша – хер да душа. Соответственно, взять мне с тебя нечего. Просто на данный момент у меня сильно подгорает в связи с обязательной вакцинацией, и я на время эпидемии готова выйти за тебя замуж). А ты мне про какое-то "Заклятие-3" толкуешь. Тут в реальной жизни такое заклятие происходит…

----------


## Morpho

Я, вообще-то, не против вакцинации. Но именно этой вакцине я не доверяю. И у меня, как и многих других, к ней ряд вопросов:
1. если вакцина эффективная, то почему никто не даёт гарантии, что привитый не заболеет снова?
2. если вакцина безопасна, то почему в документах не указана административная и уголовная ответственность за оказание медицинской услуги ненадлежащего качества?
3. если испытания прошли в США и Великобритании, то по каким причинам наши вакцины до сих пор не одобрены ВОЗ и не включены в международные реестры одобренных вакцин?
4. какую полноту испытаний на 3-х поколениях крыс/мышей они прошли, при условии, что такое испытание занимает не менее 1,5 (полутора) лет минимум, не говоря уже о приматах.
Ну и что касается обязательной вакцинации, как она есть – это уже не медицина, это ветеринария, потому что только у скота не спрашивают, хотят ли они прививаться.

----------


## Dementiy

Я вижу невероятную! по своей наглости и размерам ЛОЖЬ вокруг вакцинации.
Я вижу судоржные действия властей, которые ТАК! боятся сорвать план, будто их похоронят заживо со скоробеями в случае провала.
Я вижу фашизацию общества и новую форму сегрегации (вместо звезд давида для евреев, QR коды по всему миру).
Я вижу закон и конституцию, которую теперь используют в качестве туалетной бумаги и никого это не смущает.
Я вижу продажных политиков, актеров, блогеров, спортсменов, музыкантов и всей "богемы", которые в едином порыве поднялись рекламировать уколы.
Я вижу как ютуб банит любое альтернативное мнения на этот счет, как ученым затыкают рты просто за то что они задают вопросы.
Я вижу как священнство призывает паству "позаботиться о своем здоровье", хотя уже сейчас без маски не купить и не продать. А ведь они знают про 666. Отлично знают.
Я вижу рабов, которые бояться стать свободными. Рабы готовы на все лишь бы не потерять работу. Рабов много. Миллиарды... И они не любят, когда из называют рабами.
Я вижу жалкие попытки одиночек противостять этому процессу. 
Я вижу глупые призывы "Сделайте что-нибудь!" в комментариях, но сами кричащие даже палец о палец не ударят, чтобы сделать что-то.

Я могу продолжать и далее, но мне все равно не хватит слов чтобы описать ЭТО.

----------


## Remarque

> Неправильно ассоциируется, в корне неверно). 
> Давай-ка вспомним с тобой смысл этой песни (если он вообще там есть). "Простая русская девчонка", как она сама себя называет, ищет заграничного жениха, имея при этом откровенно корыстные намерения: "Я буду плакать и смеяться, когда усядусь в Мерседес. И буду в роскоши купаться, приезжай поскорей за мной, я здесь". То есть, что? Она не просто иностранца хотела, а БОГАТОГО иностранца. А у тебя, как у латыша – хер да душа. Соответственно, взять мне с тебя нечего. Просто на данный момент у меня сильно подгорает в связи с обязательной вакцинацией, и я на время эпидемии готова выйти за тебя замуж). А ты мне про какое-то "Заклятие-3" толкуешь. Тут в реальной жизни такое заклятие происходит…


 

Это несерьёзно. Какой смысл тебе вообще выходить замуж, когда ты можешь во время пандемии просто погостить у меня? Я вообще против временных браков. Если уж выходить, то насовсем. Только хардкор :Big Grin:  

Кстати, ты ошибаешься. что у меня ничего нет :Wink:  Во-первых, я обладаю альтернативным интеллехтом, во-вторых, нестандартным чувством юмора, в-третьих, я более чем толерантен ко всяким любителям мистики. Думаешь, у кого-нибудь ещё на форуме есть эта нетривиальная комбинация качеств? :Smile:

----------


## Remarque

Ура! Фрицы вылетели на фиг с турнира. Респектам и уважуха бриттам :Smile:

----------


## Unity

> Самая первая мысль, которая должна прийти в голову умному и взрослому человеку, собственно, это и является критерием ума и взрослости, - что БЕЗ СПЕЦИАЛЬНОГО ОБРАЗОВАНИЯ ОН НЕ СПОСОБЕН правильно оценить "что это за вещества, каково их действие". Это дикость и архидикость - утверждать что кто угодно может составлять свое мнение об узкоспециализированных отраслях медицины и микробиологии.


 Вот и аз о чём: пользуясь Необразованностью масс, леностью умов простых обывателей, предельной наивностью, полнейшим отсутствием скепсиса/критичности, всевозможные злодеи далеко не раз в новейшей истории проворачивали с обществом ужасные вещи. Мировые войны. Германская Т4. Рукотворные экономические "кризисы"/"дефолты"/"инфляции". И вот, пришло время "Ковида". 

Обществу по телевизору сказали: Модно прививаться. Показали печальные видео с больничных коридоров. Запустили пиар а-ля "укол или СМЕРТЬ".

И вот. Мнения "экспертов" с газет, радио, ТВ ну и мировой сети плавно ну и незаметно начали Вы воспринимать Как Свои. Тихая подмена и манипуляция массовым сознанием.




> начните, наконец, мыслить разумно. О каком золотом миллиарде вы сейчас говорите?! Ведь этот миллиард подразумевает население всех западных стран (ЕС, США, Канада, Австралия, Новая Зеландия плюс Япония с Южной Кореей и прочими Катарами и Сингапурами). Согласно теории "золотого миллиарда" населения западных стран не должно сокращаться, ведь люди на Западе платят налоги, а это на руку западным правительствам. То есть, при сокращении западного населения и выручка западных богачей значительно сократится, а значит, на Западе нет смысла тайком убивать вакциной своих людей. Выгодно лишь сокращать население бедных стран, ибо они плодятся как кролики, а лишние рты Запад кормить не хочет, тратя на них свои собственные деньги из всяких международных денежных фондов для помощи стран Третьего мира.
> Но ведь главный прикол-то в том, что сейчас именно бедным странам не хватает вакцины и западные страны не спешат ею делиться. То есть, теория заговора, что богатые страны убивают людей бедных стран этой вакциной, тоже не срабатывает.


 Люди, решающие судьбы Мира, давно обладают многими миллиардами Личных капиталов. Пресытившись властью, кою дают деньги, они могут позволить себя мыслить в ключе парадигмы, в коей деньги больше не играют роли "кумира" и "бога". 
Они смотрят дальше, они смотрят в будущее. 
И что они видят? Человечество как саранча, плодится и размножается, руша экологию собственною численностью, собственным же мусором и нечистотами.
А ведь даже "богачи" — в одной лодке с всеми. Они дышат одним общим воздухом, пьют всю ту же воду. Им нужна планета, чистая от Лишних ртов. Деньги "от налогов" — неважны им. Их интересует Будущее. В коем Им будет Комфортно. В коем Земля снова превратится во Эдемский Сад (посредством высоких технологий). В коем больше будут не нужны 8 000 000 000 душ, чтоб обслуживать их Персональный Рай.

А Вы говорите "деньги". Те, кто ими владеет — попросту умнее. И смотрят вперёд на многие годы, на тысячу шагов вперёд. И пока толпа радостно идёт навстречу любезно дарованному шприцу от таинственных болезней — мудрые мира сего поднимают кубки, улыбаясь делам рук своих. Взор свой устремляя в Будущее, где их процветание более не будет ограничено присутствием капризного, зловонного, порочного плебса. 




> И у меня, как и многих других, к ней ряд вопросов:
> 1. если вакцина эффективная, то почему никто не даёт гарантии, что привитый не заболеет снова?
> 2. если вакцина безопасна, то почему в документах не указана административная и уголовная ответственность за оказание медицинской услуги ненадлежащего качества?
> 3. если испытания прошли в США и Великобритании, то по каким причинам наши вакцины до сих пор не одобрены ВОЗ и не включены в международные реестры одобренных вакцин?
> 4. какую полноту испытаний на 3-х поколениях крыс/мышей они прошли, при условии, что такое испытание занимает не менее 1,5 (полутора) лет минимум, не говоря уже о приматах.
> Ну и что касается обязательной вакцинации, как она есть – это уже не медицина, это ветеринария, потому что только у скота не спрашивают, хотят ли они прививаться.


 О, наконец-то!.. Глас разума! Такой редкий ныне, увы, к сожалению.)
Верные вопросы, кои постепенно приведут Вас к пониманию всей картины в целом.

----------


## Unity

Особый восторг вызывает мнение мистера *Дементия*. ^_^

"Глас вопиющего в пустыне"...

Но истина в том, что обществу Рабов плевать на... себя. Тысячелетия тому назад "пророчества" предупреждали о наступлении времён экономического рабства, когда "не привитые" не смогут что-то покупать...
И вот, в любой паршивый ресторан или за границу — не прийти без "паспорта о вакцинации". Добро пожаловать в библейские времена.)

Принудительный укол! Всем и каждому! Бесплатно! Причём обязательно! Рано или поздно, так или иначе.

А что, собственно, внутри сего шприца? Вы вот, например, задумывались? Гуглили ли компоненты, проценты, пропорции? И уверены ли в том, что ВСЕ компоненты указаны на этикетке — вопреки пресловутой "коммерческой тайне" фармакологических мегакорпораций?..

Но глупым людям — и глупую смерть. Карма никогда не ошибается, нажимая на спусковой крючок...

----------


## jozh

Классическое резонерство. Прямо из учебника. И сколько же у нас этого мудачья...

----------


## Unity

Смешно: не имея контраргументов и не будучи достаточно интеллектуально-развитыми, чтоб воспринимать "обе стороны медали" любой информации, - сводить всё на личность.
Ну, удачи вам. Не забудьте сделать чудотворную прививку ну и продолжайте следовать дальнейшим инструкциям "говорящих голов" в своём телевизоре.

----------


## Morpho

> И сколько же у нас этого мудачья...


 Хех) Да не так много, jozh. Вас всегда было на порядок больше. Поэтому, не совсем понятна ваша тревога относительно тех, кто против. Чего вы боитесь? По данным Минздрава вакцина защищает более, чем на 90%. Вы же не сомневаетесь?)

----------


## Morpho

Вся неделя была убита на то, чтобы отыскать у себя хоть какое-то хроническое заболевание. Было сдано столько крови, что мне показалось, что я за всю свою жизнь столько не сдавала.  Руки в синяках, как у наркоманочки со стажем. Но я упорно шла к цели – найти хоть какую-то зацепку. Итог – даже печень, на которую я так надеялась, оказалась в норме. Ни УЗИ, ни анализы, ни МРТ, ничего не нашли(((. Ну и, вишенка на торте – антитела… Ноль целых, хрен десятых… А знаете, что самое забавное? Пока я занималась этим, правительство всё предусмотрев, запретило выдавать медотводы по таким случаям!!! То есть, ладно я… А другие, действительно имеющие хронические заболевания???
План Б. Подкуп. Пока я собирала анализы, у нас к уголовной ответственности привлекли несколько медиков, которые сливали жижу. Думаю, после этого нужен оочень хороший знакомый в этой сфере. Ок….

----------


## Morpho

Выбор. Он восхищает, на самом деле. Прям даже не знаю, какой шмурдяк выбрать - Спутник или Спутник. Глаза разбегаются.

----------


## Morpho

> я обладаю альтернативным интеллехтом


  :Smile:  Хотелось бы подробнее с этого места)

----------


## Morpho

Сегодня ночь такая... особенная... приятная... даже не знаю, почему...

----------


## Morpho

https://yandex.ru/video/preview/?tex...78190452141714

----------


## jozh

Эпидемиолог Ненастина назвала антипрививочников инкубаторами для новых штаммов:
https://www.osnmedia.ru/obshhestvo/e...zen.yandex.com
Понимаете, ребята, ЧЕМ вы занимаетесь?
Даже если не верить в карму, просто по-человечески?

----------


## tempo

Всё зависит от диаметра иглы!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oaK8n9j__I

----------


## jozh

Классический прием веритофобии. Ответить НЕ ПО СУЩЕСТВУ, а потом обвинить оппонента в непонимании чего-то, только самому себе понятного.
Иными словами - обычное забалтывание темы. Неспособность её осмыслить - в принципе. Обычное в таких случаях продолжение: "А что тут осмыслять, все и так понятно".
Жаль, Веллер уже стар и едва ли напишет продолжение. А ведь жизненно необходимо понять - ЧТО делать с этими "белыми пятнами" в сознании...

----------


## tempo

Ёжик, с тобой никто не спорит о вакцине.
Ты - мизантроп, успевший урвать путём мелкой спекуляции кусок дохлой крысы, как та ворона из сказки.
У тебя больше НИЧЕГО нет в жизни, и поэтому ты готов сдохнуть, защищая добытое и средство добычи - любимое человеконенавистничество.
А поскольку скрыть мизантропию, открывая рот, невозможно, как невозможно, открывая рот,  скрыть вонь гнилого зуба - люди от тебя отворачиваются, и остаются рядом только такие же, как ты сам. Да и те любят обонять только свой собственный гнилой зуб.
Именно поэтому ты тусуешься среди потенциальных самоубийц. Вот ЭТО - проблема.

Ну а если о несущественном - вакцинируй себя и не еби мозги. Каков бы не был новый штамм, вакцина от нынешних тебя защитит и от новых. 
Если сильно свербит - организуй сбор средств на производство "Спутника", даже желающим его не хватает. Хотя вряд ли такой, простигосподи, сверхчеловек пошевелит пальцем ради кого-то другого.

----------


## Remarque

> Хотелось бы подробнее с этого места)


  В общем, суть в том, что у меня достаточно адекватный характер. Я с пониманием отношусь к слабостям других людей. Соответственно, исключительно благодаря моим внутренним качествам, какую бы ересь я на форуме ни написал, ты спокойно к этому отнесёшься. :Smile:

----------


## Remarque

> Выбор. Он восхищает, на самом деле. Прям даже не знаю, какой шмурдяк выбрать - Спутник или Спутник. Глаза разбегаются.


 Не передёргивай :Smile:  Уже есть целых три российских вакцины: "Спутник", "Ковивак" и "Эпиваккорона". Плюс "Спутник Лайт" :Smile:

----------


## 4ёрный

А мне герой Дэвида Морса из "двенадцати обезьян" весьма симпатичен.

Это я Ежу)))

----------


## jozh

> Ёжик, с тобой никто не спорит о вакцине.


 Сначала пишется вот это:



> Разговор сейчас сугубо о Химии, о воздействии отдельных компонентов на организм, о кумулятивном эффекте накопления их в теле.
> Хотя бы по Википедии. Почти всё токсично — для плода, для крови и мозга. И это “вакцина„...


 Потом в Википедии оказывается вот это:
"Действующие вещества: Рекомбинантные аденовирусные частицы 26 серотипа, содержащие ген белка S вируса SARS-CoV-2, частиц вируса и Рекомбинантные аденовирусные частицы 5 серотипа, содержащие ген белка S вируса SARS-CoV-2, частиц вируса. *Сам фрагмент генетического материала безопасен для человека, но при этом способен обеспечить формирование устойчивого антительного и клеточного иммунного ответа к вирусу.*"
Ээээ... Я прошу прощения, а где удалось увидеть, что "Почти всё токсично — для плода, для крови и мозга." Может быть я не там смотрю?
Большая просьба отвечать по существу, а не отзеркаливать на меня свой внутренний мир.

----------


## tempo

Ёжик, нигде не видно, что вакцина эта вредна.
Я думаю, что при соблюдении всех правил производства и всех требуемых манипуляций она менее опасна, чем живой вирус, и даёт некий иммунитет.
Два вида аденовируса, каторые несёт в себе "Спутник", неполезны, как неполезны те же оденовирусы, подхваченные от почихивающего в метро долбоёба - то есть неполезны умеренно.
Но вот лично мне риски от кривых рук медработников и аденовирус впридачу непотребны, как и 40% граждан, у коих, как и у меня,  обнаружены антитела (данные исследования по Беларуси(.
Также совсем не интересно поймать в больнице какой-нибудь гепатит или туберкулез, ибо всех короновирусных валят в одну кучу, не глядя на прочие болячки.
Я, судя по всему, поймал это ужасно смертельное заболевание чуть более года назад - пару дней была температура. Последствий - ноль, возможно потому, что я при любых симптомах заболевания несколько дней профилактически ем антибиотик, усиленную дозу витаминов  а также ацикловир и флуконазол. Стандартная страховочная схема.
Не забываем, что при ВИЧ иммунитет понижен, в моём случае CD4 около 600 при норме 1200 у обычного здорового человека и 900 у  пожилого.
Так что лично я вижу: грипп неприятен умеренно.
И лично мне, при всех моих минусах по здоровью, непонятна истерия вокруг этого гриппа.
Если не лечиться - и простуда в гроб загонит, а если прилечь в переполненную больничку, подхватывая там хуеву тучу чего угодно и лишившись возможности спать (ибо контингент хрюкает по ночам и врубает долбофоны по дням) - то таки да, смертность резко возрастёт.
Если постоянно ходитьв заебавшем наморднике, лишиться работы и пугаться людей - смертность возрастёт.
Если ты без аусвайса не можешь никуда выйти, и сидишь месяцами в одной клетке с любимыми родственниками - твоя личная смертность резко возрастёт.
Если принять положение "лёжа", то скоро потребуется воткнуть в горло насос с ласковым названием ИВЛ  - смертность возрастёт.

Но есть и плюсы: как же удобно под всеобщий шухер лловить жирную рыбку в мутной воде.

----------


## Unity

> Потом в Википедии оказывается вот это:
> "Действующие вещества: Рекомбинантные аденовирусные частицы 26 серотипа, содержащие ген белка S вируса SARS-CoV-2, частиц вируса и Рекомбинантные аденовирусные частицы 5 серотипа, содержащие ген белка S вируса SARS-CoV-2, частиц вируса. Сам фрагмент генетического материала безопасен для человека, но при этом способен обеспечить формирование устойчивого антительного и клеточного иммунного ответа к вирусу."


 Вам нужен чужеродный вирус в организме - даром - под предлогом "профилактики" "чего-то ужасного"?..

Известно об огромном числе ужасных последствий "прививки", порой и летальных - на чём, разумеется, финансируемые ну и контролируемые "правительством" СМИ внимание не заостряют. Полный цикл тестов на животных/людях в ходе трёх лет - разумеется, не пройден. Фейковая "сертификация" в считанные месяцы. Никакой страховки и ответственности за побочные эффекты. А какие отдалённые последствия введения в себя сего вещества? Кто это предскажет?
И с каких таких пор "государство" что-либо предпринимало Даром "для народа"? 
Кроме того, укол не гарантирует того, что человек не заболеет. Но он "обязателен" - чтоб не потерять работу, чтобы путешествовать и тому подобное. 
Не видите подвоха? Колоть можно что-угодно - с любой этикеткой и любым составом - с припиской "экспериментальное". 
Если вы не в состоянии сложить воедино все кусочки паззла - могу только посочувствовать. Служите и далее примерной "морской свинкой", это ваше право.
P.S. "...Минздрав назвал неизвестным уровень защиты вакцины от заражения COVID-19". 
РБК:
https://www.rbc.ru/society/03/07/202...794775ce08a6ab

Клинически 3-4 этапы исследования завершают в конце 22-го года. Но "препарат" уже колют максимально-возможному количеству Подопытных при любой возможности... 
Что же, "записывайтесь в Добровольцы", если соответствующего уровня интеллект позволяет верить ну и доверять правительству.

----------


## Remarque

> Разговор сейчас сугубо о Химии, о воздействии отдельных компонентов на организм, о кумулятивном эффекте накопления их в теле. 
> Хотя бы по Википедии. Почти всё токсично — для плода, для крови и мозга. И это “вакцина„...


 Мистер Юнити, Ваш соскок с темы засчитан. :Smile:  Сначала Вы сами сослались на "вики", пиша, что она якобы подтвержает всякие ужасы про вакцину, а теперь Вы вдруг обобщаете, рассуждая вокруг да около.

К Вам лишь одна просьба: в подверждение Ваших слов дайте просто ссылку из википедии, которая подвердила бы Ваши слова про вред вакцины, описанный вами выше. Только соответсвующая ссылка из вики. Слов не нужно. Либо признайте свою неправоту  :Wink:

----------


## Dementiy

Лично мне, без разницы: помогает ли вакцина от раздутого заболевания, или не помогает; вредит ли она здоровью, или не вредит здоровью.
Пусть даже это будет божественная амброзия и лекарство от всех болезней.
Но встать в один лагер с отборнейшими мерзавцами, которые: продвигают, рекламируют или оправдывают эту вакцину - одно это вызывает у меня приступ тошноты как от зловонного трупа.
Я не так уж сильно ценю свою жизнь в этом мире. И если мне предложат выбор: уколоться или меня медленно порежут на ленточки из кожи, я выберу ленточки из кожи.

----------


## Remarque

Согласен с тем, что нельзя насильно навязывать вакцину всем подряд. Но блин, мы же живём в цивилизованном обществе. Не хочешь колоться - не колись, но тогда и не ходи в магазины и не заражай других людей, не пользуйся общественным транспортом, не посешай театры, кино, музеи, не заходи в рестораны и кафе, обходи стороной стилистов и врачей. В общем, просто избегай прямых контактов. А то кому-то наплевать на вирусы, да и на свою жизнь, а вот того, кого он может заразить, вполне может быть не всё равно.

----------


## Remarque

И главное, не ходи на работу, чтобы ненароком не заразить других людей.

----------


## Morpho

> Не передёргивай Уже есть целых три российских вакцины: "Спутник", "Ковивак" и "Эпиваккорона". Плюс "Спутник Лайт"


 Две из них закончились, о чём не так давно нам торжественно объявили.  Понятно, что люди из двух зол выбирали меньшее – неэффективные, но более безопасные предпочитали неэффективным, но крайне токсичным. 
Ну а как тебе  Pfizer, как прошло вакцинирование этим препаратом? Ведь ты же сделал прививку, не так ли? Судя по двум твоим сообщениям выше?)

----------


## jozh

> Понятно, что люди из двух зол выбирали меньшее – неэффективные, но более безопасные предпочитали неэффективным, но крайне токсичным.


 Это ты так кокетничаешь?)

----------


## Remarque

> Две из них закончились, о чём не так давно нам торжественно объявили.  Понятно, что люди из двух зол выбирали меньшее – неэффективные, но более безопасные предпочитали неэффективным, но крайне токсичным. 
> Ну а как тебе  Pfizer, как прошло вакцинирование этим препаратом? Ведь ты же сделал прививку, не так ли? Судя по двум твоим сообщениям выше?)


 Я ведь прежде уже говорил, что не доверяю западным вакцинам, соответственно, я пока что не кололся. А если буду, то либо российской, либо никакой. Но в Германии никого и не принуждают колоться. Всё на добровольной основе. А почтенные бюргеры чинно идут в больницы как стадо баранов и колются западной отравой. Уже более 39% полностью вакцинировались и более 56% получили первую вакцину из двух. А у нас на работе, как и повсюду по стране, действует правило, что нужно дважды  неделю проходить тест на корону. Просто тест. Вакцинироваться ни от кого не требуют.

----------


## Morpho

> Я ведь прежде уже говорил, что не доверяю западным вакцинам, соответственно, я пока что не кололся. А если буду, то либо российской, либо никакой. Но в Германии никого и не принуждают колоться. Всё на добровольной основе. А почтенные бюргеры чинно идут в больницы как стадо баранов и колются западной отравой. Уже более 39% полностью вакцинировались и более 56% получили первую вакцину из двух. А у нас на работе, как и повсюду по стране, действует правило, что нужно дважды  неделю проходить тест на корону. Просто тест. Вакцинироваться ни от кого не требуют.


 


> Но блин, мы же живём в цивилизованном обществе. Не хочешь колоться - не колись, но тогда и не ходи в магазины и не заражай других людей, не пользуйся общественным транспортом, не посешай театры, кино, музеи, не заходи в рестораны и кафе, обходи стороной стилистов и врачей. В общем, просто избегай прямых контактов. А то кому-то наплевать на вирусы, да и на свою жизнь, а вот того, кого он может заразить, вполне может быть не всё равно.


 


> И главное, не ходи на работу, чтобы ненароком не заразить других людей.


  :Smile:

----------


## Remarque

Мои комменты ни разу не противоречат друг другу. :Smile:  Живи я сейчас в России, то вакцинировался бы "Спутником". Делов-то :Wink: 

Морфо, а у тебя нет знакомых врачей, готовых дать справку о вакцинации? :Smile:  За соответствующий гонорар, естественно. А то у меня есть знакомые ковид-диссиденты в Москве, которые безуспешно ищут кого-нибудь из медиков, готовых на это.

----------


## Morpho

Всё, Remarque. Из-за тебя мне сегодня пришлось Спутником кольнуться. Теперь жду, когда крышу снесёт.  :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

Недавно искала в сети информацию о том, как в исламе поминают усопших. Одно из правил поведения верующих в период траура звучало так: "Смерть – это воля Всевышнего, поэтому принять её надо со смирением. Печаль должна быть светлой и короткой". Как это лаконично и верно сказано. Скорбь по близким людям нельзя продлевать дольше положенного срока, а воспоминания хороши, если только они согревают наши сердца.

----------


## Remarque

> Всё, Remarque. Из-за тебя мне сегодня пришлось Спутником кольнуться. Теперь жду, когда крышу снесёт.


 Ого, прикольно :Smile:  Ты сейчас в хорошей компании с тем же рассудительным Джуном, который вакцинировался много месяцев назад. И как всё прошло? Как себя чувствовала после ваквинации? И как твоё самочувствие сейчас? Признайся, у тебя был приступ бешенства? :Smile:  Сколько медсестёр от тебя пострадало? :Smile:

----------


## Remarque

> Недавно искала в сети информацию о том, как в исламе поминают усопших. Одно из правил поведения верующих в период траура звучало так: "Смерть – это воля Всевышнего, поэтому принять её надо со смирением. Печаль должна быть светлой и короткой". Как это лаконично и верно сказано. Скорбь по близким людям нельзя продлевать дольше положенного срока, а воспоминания хороши, если только они согревают наши сердца.


 Помнится, ты когда-то писала, что родственники твоего мужа тебя именно за то и упрекали, что ты якобы мало скорбишь по мужу.

----------


## Remarque

А ведь если подумать, то ещё пару веков назад и в Западной Европе и в России очень заметной фигурой на похоронах были плакальщики. Никогда не понимал этой неискренней театральщины с их стороны. И ведь люди всех сословий приглашали их в свои дома и платили им хорошие деньги, чтобы они имитировали скорбь по совершенно чуждым им людям.

----------


## Remarque

Morpho, ich vermisse dich :Smile:  Wohnst du noch oder lebst du schon?! :Wink:

----------


## Morpho

Всё нормально прошло, бессимптомно. 2. 08 вакцинация вторым компонентом.

----------


## Remarque

Ну вот видишь, всё круто :Smile:  Я же тебе говорил, что российская вакцина лучше западной фигни :Smile:

----------


## Remarque

В последние дни всё думаю над словами Traumerei, что она ненавидит тех, кто её не любит. Но вот лично мне совсем не нужно, чтобы меня, например, на форуме все любили. Достаточно того, что Морфо от меня без ума :Smile:  Мне более чем достаточно, если ко мне относятся хотя бы нейтрально. Но и враги тоже нужны. Они позволяют совершенствоваться, иначе человек окончательно изнежится.

----------


## Morpho

> В последние дни всё думаю над словами Traumerei, что она ненавидит тех, кто её не любит.


  :Smile:  Она очень милая, ты не находишь?)

----------


## Morpho

Ну мы же уже можем сказать, Remarque:

----------


## Remarque

> Она очень милая, ты не находишь?)


  Если что-то не то отвечу, то она заподозрит меня в нелюбви и без обиняков добавит в список своих врагов  :Big Grin:

----------


## Remarque

> Ну мы же уже можем сказать, Remarque:


  Мне не нравится, когда женщины в песнях поют от лица мужчин. Переделали бы лучше в "Я свободна". :Smile:  Кстати, это очень важная вещь, которая мне не нравится во многих западных языках, что невозможно по окончанию глагола или прилагательного определить, мужчина пишет или женщина  :Mad:

----------


## Morpho

> Если что-то не то отвечу, то она заподозрит меня в нелюбви и без обиняков добавит в список своих врагов


 Вот и я предпочитаю не рисковать)

----------


## Morpho

Вообще-то меня сейчас другой вопрос беспокоит... Одобрит ли ВОЗ нашу вакцину.  А то я в Позитано очень хочу попасть, поняла недавно, что не могу умереть, не увидев вживую эту красотищу)

----------


## Remarque

А разве для Италии обязательно вакцинироваться? По-моему, туристам перед вылетом достаточно сдать негативный тест на корону.

----------


## Morpho

> А разве для Италии обязательно вакцинироваться? По-моему, туристам перед вылетом достаточно сдать негативный тест на корону.


 Я не сию минуту собираюсь лететь, а на следующий год планирую. Сейчас во всём мире хаос, это не придаёт уверенности, и, возможно, завтра ПЦР-тестов будет недостаточно. Будут пускать только привитых. А Германия, кстати, уже пыталась агитировать Европу, дескать, а давайте не будем признавать Спутник и пускать в страну привитых этой вакциной. Так что, не смогу я к тебе приехать. И подружка твоя не сможет. Но если смогу, то я должна быть первым гостем). А потом ей уже бессмысленно будет приезжать, ибо я пленных не беру и после меня только выжженная пустыня). И Ванечке, кстати, могу на его вопросики ответить насчёт того, будет ли секс: не знаю, как с подружкой, а со мной точно будет :Big Grin:

----------


## tempo

Седина в ... скажем так, нижнюю бороду, Феня - бес в ребро!
Но Ваня, в отличие от, всё же не так сумасшедш ))

----------


## Morpho

> Седина в ... скажем так, нижнюю бороду, Феня - бес в ребро!
> Но Ваня, в отличие от, всё же не так сумасшедш ))


 Ну это с твоей точки зрения)

----------


## tempo

ну конечно же с моей.
И если ты правильно прочтёшь написатое мною, то догадаешься поставить смысловое ударение на словах "НЕ ТАК".
Видишь ли, пребывая здесь не первый день, я научился чувствовать тонкие вкусовые отличия в сортах сумасшествия )

----------


## Morpho

tempo, ну ты-то тоже что... шуток совсем не понимаешь, что ли?)
Он, вон, замолк как-то сразу. Наверное, счастья своего испугался. Ну или в запой ушёл на радостях)

----------


## tempo

Уд с ним, + ещё четыре гостевых - сверху, снизу и по одному в каждый кулак.
Меня больше беспокоит Гондурас ... т.е., хотел сказать, Ваня ) мне чем-то симпатична его скромность )

----------


## Morpho

> Меня больше беспокоит Гондурас ... т.е., хотел сказать, Ваня ) мне чем-то симпатична его скромность )


 1. Наверное, у нас с тобой разное представление о том, что есть скромность)
2. Ему, безусловно, нужна сейчас помощь, но вряд ли кто-то здесь в силах ему помочь. 

Надеюсь, ритуал "новая жизнь" исправит ситуацию).

----------


## Unity

Не стоит беспокоится. Мистер Иван сам себе поможет - во тот самый день, когда наиграется в своё "расстройство души/психики/ума и сознания". Тогда он решит взяться за голову и снова превратиться в Нормального человека.
Но день этот грядёт, ах, ещё не скоро...
Покамест - ему "интересней" Роль - и игра на камеру (собственного интеллекта, а не только Зрителей). И пока присутствует этот Интерес (быть в очах толпы Этаким Особенным и Неповторимым, Подлинно-Безумным, Crazy-романтическим) - "болезнь" не пройдёт. Пока существует вера в собственное эго, вера во вердикты "внутреннего диалога" и игры ума.
По большому счёту, это равно справедливо для всех нас, Присутствующих. Мы сами создали свои "отклонения". И лишь сами мы в силах устранить их. ЕСЛИ пожелаем этого.
Но мы Не желаем, в том наша проблема.
Ведь наши "страдания" - это тонкая манипуляция, призванная выдавить из окружающих помощь - или же, на худой конец, хотя бы сочувствие, жалость ну и "понимание" (с плохой овцы - хоть шерсти клок).
И пока мы пользуемся подобным приёмом - у нас, к сожалению, нету ни малейших шансов на "спасение" - от самих себя.

Именно поэтому я столь рьяно выступаю за предельную искренность - с прочими ну и собой. Форум наш (как частный пример самоорганизации душевнобольных в спонтанную, кустарную "терапевтическую группу"), в идеале, должен быть Местом для Откровений, прозрений и глубинных Исповедей. Ведь только взглянув правде в глаза - возможно исцеление. Только лишь отринув все те наслоения из привычного самообмана, ставшего для нас родным и комфортным. Только лишь позволив Прочим взглянуть на свою Раздетую душу - взглянуть и Судить, высказав со стороны свои наблюдения.
В этом - смысл встреч Здесь.

Иван понимает это (да и все мы тоже) - но всё-таки решает юлить ещё годы...
Жаль. Выброшенное время.

----------


## jozh

> Именно поэтому я столь рьяно выступаю за предельную искренность - с прочими ну и собой.


 Неправда! Если бы "рьяно" и "за предельную искренность", то не отмалчивался бы и не выкручивался, а честно признался бы по поводу вот этого:



> Разговор сейчас сугубо о Химии, о воздействии отдельных компонентов на организм, о кумулятивном эффекте накопления их в теле.
> Хотя бы по Википедии. Почти всё токсично — для плода, для крови и мозга. И это “вакцина„...


 Сказал бы - ну, дурак я был! Погнался за красным словцом. Только плюс бы тебе был. А так, прости. Сам обесцениваешь все свои последующие слова. "Единыжды соврав"... ну, ты понимаешь.

----------


## Morpho

> Мистер Иван сам себе поможет


 Раз уж речь зашла про нашего всеобщего любимчика (как выяснилось из его же слов), то я тоже имею, что сказать… Вообще-то, мне сейчас это напоминает сюжет из детского советского фильма "Бронзовая птица", где пионеры обсуждают друг друга на собрании: 
- Сегодня первым по списку обсуждается Ваня, кто желает высказаться? За последнее время мы все полюбили Ванечку, поэтому, как друзья, мы должны сказать о его недостатках…) 
Ну тут что сказать... Он тянется к нереальным вещам, желая получить то, что получить невозможно. Но даже если он это получит, через некоторое время всё равно потеряет интерес. Мало заземлённости, поэтому его мечты  фантазийны. Роковая фатальность присутствует, может многое поставить на кон, играя с жизнью и смертью. Не уверена даже, что его сильно беспокоит общественное мнение… Скорее, в своих глазах хочет выглядеть конкурентоспособным, почувствовать себя выше других. Могут быть проблемы с психикой, которые он скрывает. Цикличен, неустойчив, зависим. Может зажигаться, буквально впадать в состояние аффекта, потом скатываться вниз. Такие "качельки" даром не проходят. Кроме того, думаю, что он получает своего рода скрытое удовольствие от того, что его близкие, глядя на него, страдают ещё больше, чем он сам. Как пример – разговоры с ними о суициде. Поэтому, я не желаю ему, чтобы его кто-то по-настоящему полюбил – это превратит их жизнь в ад. Рядом с ним должен быть холодный и жесткий человек. Я бы даже сказала, жестокий. Тот, кто будет контролировать и уметь выставлять границы.  Других он будет подавлять. Он заложник своих мыслей, своих внутренних переживаний, привычек. Это его зона, по которой он будет ходить, как зверь в клетке, а вырваться не сможет. Вот такая у него печальная участь.

----------


## Unity

Ну всё, *Йож* и *Ремарк*!.. Вы меня победили - в чём торжественно и признаюсь, скромно и смиренно подписывая акт о интеллектуальной капитуляции, полной и безоговорочной. Раскрываю карты - к своему Огромному стыду.

Эту информацию - о вреде одной из ковидных вакцин (причём, возможно, речь шла не о Спутнике-5) я наивно почерпул из комментов к какому-то ковид-дессидентному видео на Ютубе - коих уже зрел немало. Посему, столкнувшись с Закономерным требованием пруф-линков, лихорадочно погрузился в сеть в попытках найти этот самый коммент, эти ссылку, эту информацию. Но мои попытки, очевидно, не смогли увенчаться успехом. Этот коммент просто утонул среди многих тысяч прочих комментов. А найти соответствующие данные в Гугли, при всём своём искреннем желании, продиктованном глупым эгоизмом/жаждой самоутверждения - я так и не сумел. 

Посему, каюсь и раскаиваюсь. Unity. Подпись и фамилия...

----------


## Unity

*Морфо* - замечательный психопортрет!.. Браво! 
Точно и по делу. 

Опять-таки? Что же можно сделать? Вместо *Ивана* - ничего. Только сам он может положить конец собственным иллюзиям, ранящим и превращающим существование в подлинный кошмар.

----------


## jozh

Unity, достойный поступок, жму руку.
Но как же трудно... Как же, как же, как же трудно... Пробивается разум в этом блядском мире...

----------


## Unity

Полностью с тобой согласен. 

Что же мною двигало? Простой эгоизм, жажда сыграть "в оппозицию" - пускай даже всему миру сразу - ради утверждения собственного "йа". 

Но будем чисты: я - такой же Агностик. Я не учёный. Мне ничего не известно ни об этом вирусе, ни о препаратах, призванных бороться с ним.

Я - информационный зомби, что, как попугай, просто выдаёт информацию, полученную ранее - из Мутных источников. 

И приятно сознаваться в этом преступлении. Я надеюсь, что я стану лучше и не буду больше повторять настолько Уродливых поступков.

----------


## tempo

Феня, под скромностью я имел в виду весьма умеренное вымогательство внимания.
Скорее, даже просьбу повзаимодействовать и поговорить.
Собственно, только этим и можно помочь.

----------


## jozh

> Полностью с тобой согласен. 
> 
> Что же мною двигало? Простой эгоизм, жажда сыграть "в оппозицию" - пускай даже всему миру сразу - ради утверждения собственного "йа". 
> 
> Но будем чисты: я - такой же Агностик. Я не учёный. Мне ничего не известно ни об этом вирусе, ни о препаратах, призванных бороться с ним.
> 
> Я - информационный зомби, что, как попугай, просто выдаёт информацию, полученную ранее - из Мутных источников. 
> 
> И приятно сознаваться в этом преступлении. Я надеюсь, что я стану лучше и не буду больше повторять настолько Уродливых поступков.


 К сожалению, чтобы исцелиться от некоторых болезней, нужно ими переболеть в острой форме, тогда возникнет пожизненный иммунитет. Я и сам такой. Чего только стоит одно семилетнее хождение в церковь... Никогда себе не прощу! Чрезвычайно унизительная глупость! Ремарку еще только предстоит это потрясение, искренне ему сочувствую, ибо знаю, КАК это больно! И ДОЛГО больно... Надеюсь, будет с ним кто-нибудь рядом...

----------


## Morpho

> Я - информационный зомби, что, как попугай, просто выдаёт информацию, полученную ранее - из Мутных источников.


 А чем лучше те, кто здесь спорил с тобой? Они, что ли, владеют информацией??? 
Один вообще до полного маразма дошёл – я, дескать, сам прививаться не намерен, но считаю справедливым, ежели этих диссидентов, туды их в качель, в общественные места пускать не будут. А нечего добрых людей заражать. Как вам это нравится?) 
Второй намерен прививаться столько, сколько призовёт Минздрав. 
Да уж…  В безумном состоянии человек способен дойти до абсолютных крайностей. И первый, и второй случай – те самые крайности. 
А вакцина… По-прежнему до конца не изучена, никто не может поручиться за её абсолютную эффективность и безопасность. Да и "вакциной является условно, так как продукт генной инженерии". И в связи с последним обстоятельством, может "выстрелить" спустя годы так, что мало не покажется. Но никто не заподозрит причину смерти ракового больного в когда-то проведённой вакцинации, никто не проведёт параллель. Только врачи, которые сейчас в большинстве своём против этого безумия. Так что, прав был И. И. Мечников - "Здоровому организму вакцина не нужна, а больному — опасна". А у нас без разбора вакцинируют, да ещё на повтор поставить хотят. Идиоты.

----------


## Unity

> Собственно, только этим и можно помочь.


 Вряд ли это будет эффективным. Уже столько лет столько различных людей пробовали эту "терапию" - а воз и ныне там.



> К сожалению, чтобы исцелиться от некоторых болезней, нужно ими переболеть в острой форме, тогда возникнет пожизненный иммунитет.


 Совершенно верно. 



> Я и сам такой. Чего только стоит одно семилетнее хождение в церковь... Никогда себе не прощу! Чрезвычайно унизительная глупость! Ремарку еще только предстоит это потрясение, искренне ему сочувствую, ибо знаю, КАК это больно! И ДОЛГО больно...


 И я ранее пытался отыскать ответы на вечные вопросы в самых древних книжках. Но это твои вопросы, следовательно, отвечать тебе - и искать личные ответы. "Готовый ответ" (даже если допустить возможность, что он будет правильным) - ничем не поможет в росте, не прибавит силы или же смекалки. 
Что мы получаем в церкви (в храме, синагоге, пагоде, мечети, *нужное вписать*)? Максимум, набор чьей-нибудь Идеологии. Набор мыслей давно умерших людей, их интеллектуальное наследство, готовые "корни" от неизвестных для нас "уравнений". Именно поэтому теперь отрицаю "веру". Знаешь или нет - и третьего нет.
P.S. Искренности ради: вся эта активность с планетарными прививками - увы, не внушает ни грамма доверия. Но и скатываться к "теориям заговора", просто оттого, что они присутствуют в массовом сознании - такая же крайность. 
Двое моих родственников (подчеркну, живут далеко) - в этот самый миг во стенах реанимации с разрушающимися лёгкими.

----------


## Unity

*Morpho*, но ведь, согласись, тогда я продемонстрировал глупый фанатизм, слепо ретранслируя чужие идеи. Ну а почему так? Может, потому, что и сам напуган? И что прирождённое моё недоверие меня вдохновляет везде видеть "монстров", которых и нет?.. 
Слишком много уж противоречивых данных. Я не понимаю, где же искать правду среди равного объёма всяческих информационных вбросов - Pro et Contra всей этой кампании с "шприцом каждому даром". Ну а что внутри их? Ну и для чего? В масштабах планеты, всем сразу? Экспериментальным препаратом.

----------


## jozh

> "Готовый ответ" (даже если допустить возможность, что он будет правильным) - ничем не поможет в росте, не прибавит силы или же смекалки. 
> .


 Правильный готовый ответ - это взаимодействие с реальностью. Это всегда целительно. Не нужен рост, не нужна смекалка. Нужна реальность. Это цельность и уверенность. Твердая опора под ногами. ИМХО.
Опять же, "правильность" может иметь "ограниченный срок действия" - как всякий этап. Это значит, что ты выполнил условие осознания правды, а не истины. Но все равно, прохождение этапа это прогресс, это сильно укрепляет. А вера - это зависание на этапе, отсутствие прогресса. Особо вредно из-за ложного осознания "конечной истины". Опять же, ИМХО)

----------


## Unity

Следовательно, Истины суть больше в учебниках физики и химии, нежели в любых "священных писаниях". Восточные религии настоль мне милы именно своей близостью ко идеалам классического гуманизма: "все равны, всё едино; познай самого себя; никому ну и ничему не верь априори, сперва сомневайся, после проверяй на практике". Почти коммунизм в своей идеальной форме. Почти что наука в древней своей форме.
А что православие? Челом бей, неси десятину, верь словам давно умерших евреев?..

Вера ослепляет разум. Страшнейший феномен, имхо.

----------


## tempo

> Собственно, только этим и можно помочь.
>> Вряд ли это будет эффективным. Уже столько лет столько различных людей пробовали эту "терапию" - а воз и ныне там.

Но ведь помогает, по факту.

----------


## tempo

> Вера ослепляет разум.


 Это смотря как пользоваться.
Можно повязку повязать на глаза - тогда ни хера не видишь.
Можно - на рот.
Можно руки себе ею связать или ноги.
Можно достать, наконец-то, из-за пазухи любимый камень, и смастерить кистень  :Smile: 

А можно и палку к сломанной ноге привязать, или жгут, к примеру, наложить. Себе или кому другому.
Чего не следует делать - так это молиться палке, или даже двум скрещенным.

----------


## Unity

> Но ведь помогает, по факту.


 К сожалению, не всем. Тем лишь, кто способен слышать собеседника, чему-то учиться, желать перемен.

Хм... можете назвать мне положительные примеры "применения" чьей-то слепой веры?..

----------


## Morpho

> я продемонстрировал глупый фанатизм, слепо ретранслируя чужие идеи.


 Твои оппоненты транслировали то же самое.
Все эти их рассказы о том, как вакцинация победила оспу откуда взяты? Или они лично присутствовали и были свидетелями?
А здесь реальные факты: результаты клинических исследований Спутника будут предоставлены только к октябрю. Это кому-то о чём-то говорит вообще? Больше, чем половина страны уже поучаствовала в эксперименте, к этому принуждают, причём права человека нарушаются с молчаливого согласия гаранта. Минздрав чуть ли не каждый день обновляет рекомендации по прививкам, меняя свои убеждения, как беспринципная портовая шлюха. Кто-нибудь мне может объяснить, зачем вакцинироваться, если антитела к короне в норме/выше нормы? Разве цель прививки не в том, чтобы выработать антитела? А если они уже есть, то зачем вакцинироваться? А ревакцинация через полгода – это вообще лютый трэш, с учётом того, что ранее было заявлено г-ном Гинцбургом, что срок действия вакцины до двух лет. 
Ладно, я уже устала об этом…

----------


## Morpho

> Скорее, даже просьбу повзаимодействовать и поговорить. Cобственно, только этим и можно помочь.


 Ну в чём проблема, попробуй... повзаимодействуй, поговори... Если пациент соизволит появиться и принять помощь.

----------


## Unity

Вот и я том: чистейший воды Эксперимент над людьми - с молчаливого согласия правительства. И какими будут его результаты? В лучшем случае, уколют плацебо - учитывая все предыдущие "успехи" центра Гамалея, а в худшем?..

П.С. Иван - всё ещё не наигрался, не достиг "последней капли" во чаше терпения (неудобных симптомов своей аномалии). Убеждать его что-то поменять в настройках своего сознания - напрасная трата времени.

----------


## tempo

> Ну в чём проблема, попробуй... повзаимодействуй, поговори... Если пациент соизволит появиться и принять помощь.


 Ну так появлялся и говорил же, не убившися, пока гнусно не обманул христианских ожиданий кукуя. И сейчас вроде в Канаду не рвётся.
Да и все тусующиеся здесь чем заняты, как не пережиданием психоямы в непринуждённом сраче  :Smile: 
Большинство, конечно, не использует отсрачку приговора, и зависает надолго, не обучаясь жить автономно, но всёже, всё же этот дурдом выполняет свою функцию вполне успешно.

----------


## tempo

> Хм... можете назвать мне положительные примеры "применения" чьей-то слепой веры?..


 Ну, следование хотя бы части из заповедей вполне положительно. Даже "возлюбление Господа всем сердцем" может отвлечь от неконструктивных деяний хотя бы тем, что не оставляет времени на оные.

----------


## Unity

Ну и как стоит интерпретировать сие указание верующим господам? Что же только именно им стоит возлюбить? Церковь? Попа? Иконы на стенах? Скрещённые палки орудия пыток? 
Или же буддизм прав - ну и возлюбить (вначале) стоит своё же сознание? Направив любовь с целью понимания своего ума, собственного состояния - ну и всех проблем, вызванных погрешностями в работе рассудка?..
Вообще, Восток нам не предлагает верить. Скорей, сомневаться ну и проверять.

----------


## tempo

Юнити, я - за разум. Гораздо лучше "не украдать" сознательно, и далее по списку..
Но если кому-то нужен костыль веры - почему нет, это гораздо менее энергозатратно, а человеки небогаты силами.

----------


## tempo

Что касается возлюбления, то рекомендуется возлюблять ближних, аки самого себя.

... я вот сейчас подумал: а не было ли в исходных, не извращённых переводами, рекомендациях акцента на равном возлюблении и себя, и не-себя?

----------


## Unity

Это и печально, мистер Темпо, что мы в мир приходим настолько неотёсанными... Настоль бессознательными, что нам, для гармонии - нужен Криминальный Кодекс и полиция, ОМОН, или, на худой конец, Библия и обещание посмертного ада на вечность времён.
Почему же мы настолько различны по своему уму? Способности понять и использовать разумное в жизни?.. В чём же камень преткновенья наш?

----------


## tempo

Хуй его знает, братие Юнити ))

----------


## tempo

Ваня, надо было ещё ногу себе кухонным ножиком отрезать - и удовольствие, и бегать в поисках работы труднее.
Любые улучшения в жизни нужно пресекать на корню!
Даёш НИОКР по новым ОКР!

----------


## Remarque

Забавно наблюдать, как Пэмпо похотливо виляет дряблой задницей перед Ваней, надеясь, что он обратит на него внимание. Но Ваня не забыл, как тот оскорбил его маму. По-моему, кроме него, тут никто из юзеров не опускался до того, чтобы оскорблять родственников форумчан. Общаться с Пэмпо - это самое дно. Неудивительно, что и в реальной жизни все родственники порвали с ним контакты.

Жаль только, что Морфо ранее попыталась снискать от него одобрение, переобувшись в воздухе. Соответственно, я в свою очередь забираю своё предложение о дружеской встрече с ней.

----------


## tempo

Безумное христанутое вынуло изо рта бойфрендову флейту и сплюнуло высосанным, как обычно.
Господу помолимся.

----------


## Morpho

> я в свою очередь забираю своё предложение о дружеской встрече с ней.


 Да ты и не давал мне его, потому что нечего тебе предложить. И tempo здесь совершенно ни при чём

----------


## Remarque

Всё, Морфо. Я всё сказал :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

> Всё, Морфо. Я всё сказал


 Ну ладно  :Smile: 
Пойду поплачу в туалет  :Smile:

----------


## Remarque

Похвально, конечно, что Юнити признал свою ошибку  :Smile: 

Вот Морфо утверждает, что большинство врачей против вакцинации. Что значит "большинство"? Неужели провели всероссийский опрос среди медиков, в котором большинство  проголосовало против вакцинации? Я о таком вроде не слышал. Естественно, в России есть врачи, которые против вакцинации. Но уж точно нет данных, что бы они были в большинстве. Далее, если посмотреть на мнение врачей в западных странах, то, например, в Германии практически всесторонняя поддержка вакцины со стороны медиков. Это факт.

----------


## tempo

Волчица ты, тебя я презираю,
К Птибурдукову ты уходишь от меня...
(c) Алексесуалий Боголюбофф-Лоханкин

Феня, вот что ты за баба, ещё одного поматросила и бросила ))

----------


## jozh

Я бы тоже испугался выжженной земли...

----------


## Morpho

> Я бы тоже испугался выжженной земли...


 Не бойтесь, детишки... Я вам обещаю, вы ничего не почувствуете)

----------


## Remarque

Морфо со своими намёками :Big Grin:  Как страшно жить :Smile:

----------


## Remarque

Морфо, что нового у тебя на работе? У вас многие уже вакцинировались?

----------


## Morpho

Прочла в дневниках про Трау и её зароки. Навеяло воспоминаний.
На тот момент, когда я с ним познакомилась, мне было 26, а ему 18. Наш хороший знакомый, который служил в Душанбе, пригласил меня к себе погостить. Я была рада вырваться из отряда, тем более, что наши с мужем отпуска уже начались, но его задерживали, а мне стало нестерпимо душно в замкнутом пространстве. Так вот. История эта случилась в те далёкие времена, когда я, по словам принимающей стороны, выглядела, как "очень дорогая шикарная шлюха"). Он жил в том же доме и подъезде, но несколькими этажами ниже. Его родители тоже были военнослужащие, а он служил в армии, но сломал ногу. Был какое-то время в госпитале, потом отец попросил, чтобы разрешили находиться дома. Он стал с утра приходить к нам и уходил только вечером. Мать жены хозяина дома смеялась, говорила, что, дескать, что-то зачастил к нам Николенька. Я же не придавала этому значение, он казался мне ребёнком. Однажды его родители ушли на сабантуй, а он, пользуясь случаем, пригласил меня к себе в гости. Зная моё страстное увлечение сериалом "Секретные материалы" (ну, помните, Малдер и Скалли нам всё рассказали...), намекнул, что есть кассета со всеми сериями. Прихожу, а там стол накрыт - вино, закуски, бокалы хрустальные. Ну ок, думаю, классно малой придумал, веселее смотреть будет. Когда он продемонстрировал свои истинные намерения, я была крайне удивлена, и даже хотела уйти. Но… не смогла. Он был настолько мил в своей искренней влюблённости, что я не могла устоять. И, знаете... как в песне поётся, "никогда потом об это не жалела". Эти две недели с ним были одними из лучших в моей жизни, без преувеличения. Потом мы решили сделать это в ванной комнате, чтобы не разбудить его родителей, в итоге он упал в ванну с водой, гипс размок и треснул. На следующий день его отправили в госпиталь, и я его больше не видела. Поговаривали, что там снова влюбился, в медсестру, которая была старше его на 15 лет).

----------


## tempo

"Лиса и виноград", только конец )) счастливый и виноград того сорта, который вкуснее, пока зелен :Wink: 

Есть некие особенности в личной истории, которые заставляют искать женщину-маму. Тут главное - не довести до ситуации Галкин+Пугачёва.

----------


## Morpho

> Есть некие особенности в личной истории, которые заставляют искать женщину-маму. Тут главное - не довести до ситуации Галкин+Пугачёва.


 Ты думаешь, что если парень останавливает свой выбор на женщине старше себя, то он обязательно ищет маму?) "Мамой" для мужчины женщина становится, когда партнёр эмоционально незрелый, и она понимает, что она "старшая". Причём пара может быть одного возраста. "Что хочет Масик? Масик хочет водочки" - как раз из этой серии). Впрочем, если обоих устраивает такое положение… Ничего в этом предосудительного не вижу. На вкус и цвет, как говорится…

----------


## tempo

Ну да. Человеки в массе не заняты саморефлексией, и потому следуют туда, куда ветер в голове дует.
А дует он в сторону "бойся того что больно, съешь неетое, положи побольше в защёчный мешок - завтра голод".
То, что Галкину приходится дрочить в пробирку, пересаживать зародыш в чужую тёткку и в итоге получать дочку, которой сестра годится в бабушки - это всё фигня )
Все подобные вещи неопасны и лично, и общественно, хоть и говорят о лёгких перекосах психики.
А бывает, что достойный кандидат доступен только с возрастным отличием.

Совет да любовь даже тонкому ценителю мужских ляжек Ремаркую с его одноногим чернокожим супругом третьего пола ))

----------


## Unity

Чем только не угодили господину *Tempo* люди с перекосом психики, выражающимся в самоидентификации в качестве представителя "третьего пола"? Общественно-безопасны, страдающие лишь от своих тараканов.

----------


## tempo

Да бога ради, Юнити, я ж не против. Если тех тараканов, что заставили кого-то пришить сиськи, мне не подкидывают в тарелку - то почему бы нет.
Хочу только заметить, что пропаганда и, хуже, навязывание девиаций - это уже прямое вторжение в МОЮ жизнь.
А пропаганда подобных болезненных отклонений среди детей - это попытка намеренно заразить здоровое.

----------


## Unity

Пропаганда - едва ли способна возыметь эффект, если её цели изначально не были латентными. А ежели так - то и без рекламы мальчики и девочки придут к "извращениям", даже и без посторонней помощи. 
Взять хотя меня - вся искажённость моего мировосприятия, с точки зрения психологии, суть не что иное как последствие детской психотравмы. Отсутствие отца и несбывшаяся любовь к отсутствующему родителю - став злокачественной, выродилась в примитивный гомосексуализм. В то же время, защитные механизмы психики, отторгая это, родили "компромисс" - мол, можно и далее искать компенсаторную фигуру отца, притворившись представительницей пола противоположного. 
Но нормальным людям - не понять сего. Пропаганда чего-то подобного способна сработать только лишь и с так сломленными разумами. Отнюдь не с здоровыми. У нормальных людей - устойчивый иммунитет к подобного рода девиациям.

----------


## tempo

Дети - не нормальные люди. Они психически неустойчивы и подвержены формовке.
Не стоит формировать в них перекосы намеренно. Поэтому пропаганду психических нарушений нужно пресекать, т.к. если пустить всё на самотёк, то психически травмированные люди будут стремиться нанести такую же травму окружающим - чтобы чувствовать себя комфортнее в среде таких же инвалидов.

----------


## Unity

Хм, разве можно Натурала "склонить" к содомии? И чем, обыграв "протест" пубертатных гормональных штормов? Показав ребёнку новое, нетрадиционное, не такое, как у "динозавров-предков", яркое и эпатажное? Далеко не каждому "зайдёт" такая реклама. 
Тем не менее, она присутствует в массовой культуре, тот же Голливуд нехило "задаёт" такую повестку. 
Извечный вопрос: кому это выгодно? Есть и геи-тихари, и скрытые лесбиянки, и трансы без инстаграмма. Речь идёт о том, почему же в обществе рождается тенденция Уродовать юные поколения - давая подобный пример? 
Одно дело, развивать терпимость к чужим тараканам - кои в жёсткой изоляции сломанного разума, но другое дело - почему сейчас это стало Модным? Инвалиды, инвалидизирующие массы душевно-неустойчивых - не главный ответ. Есть что-то ещё...

----------


## tempo

Например, мутная вода гораздо удобнее для ловли рыб.

----------


## Unity

Всё равно не понимаю... Изменения культуры - дискредитация традиционных моделей семьи, феминизм, расцвет ЛГБТ-движения, агрессивная реклама всего того, что не так давно считали "извращением" - а теперь вот истерия с Ковид... 
Зачем это всё? Мир ведь остаётся прежним; люди - всё теми же, всё такими же бессознательными, как и прежде. 
Так зачем все эти трансформации? Искренне не могу понять.

----------


## jozh

А зачем развязывать войны, цветные революции, свержения правительств? И все это по всему миру, все в комплексе,
все звенья одной цепи. Хозяину надо показывать, что он хозяин - непрерывно, он должен сам все гоношить-ворошить,
а потом умиротворять. Не важно, что именно творить, важно, что это ОН, хозяин, творит и утверждает тем свое лидерство.
Слишком сильно наступают на пятки новые кандидаты на лидерство, слишком велика опасность потерять этот статус.
Как в волчьей стае. Стареющий вожак сильнее огрызается, ему недолго осталось. Причем "недолго" по историческим 
меркам это может быть и 100 лет, мы финала не увидим, слава богу. Кому интересно понять этот смысл гоношения-ворошения,
посмотрите фильм "Хвост виляет собакой". На первый взгляд - совершенный идиотизм. Но если дойдет смысловой посыл...
Мурашки по коже! Это же так и есть в реальности!

----------


## tempo

> Изменения культуры - дискредитация традиционных моделей семьи, феминизм, расцвет ЛГБТ-движения, агрессивная реклама всего того, что не так давно считали "извращением" - а теперь вот истерия с Ковид... 
> Зачем это всё? Мир ведь остаётся прежним


 Это всё нужно для создания нестабильности, которая так удобна для того, чтобы залезть в чужие карманы.
Карманники, кстати, часто так работают - один толкает и пространно извиняется, другой в это время чистит карман.
Посмотри на статистику. Миллиардов у миллиардеров всё больше, несмотря на грипп, а у всех остальных всё меньше даже сраных тысяч, а многие вообще ушли в глубокий минус.

----------


## Morpho

> То, что Галкину приходится дрочить в пробирку, пересаживать зародыш в чужую тёткку и в итоге получать дочку, которой сестра годится в бабушки - это всё фигня )
> Все подобные вещи неопасны и лично, и общественно, хоть и говорят о лёгких перекосах психики.


 А в чём-перекосы-то? В том, что он женился на женщине гораздо старше себя? Так это его выбор, значит, другие просто не нужны. Дети на свет как-то не так появились, тем самым внося сумятицу в умы обывателей?  Так вы не думайте об этом, тем более, что это вас не касается. А Галкину респект только за то, что он решился на эту связь, не побоявшись общественного осуждения – это поступок зрелого мужчины, уверенного в себе. Ведь это было довольно предсказуемо - людишки никогда не прощают поведения, которое выходит за рамки их скудного ума. 




> Совет да любовь даже тонкому ценителю мужских ляжек Ремаркую с его одноногим чернокожим супругом третьего пола ))


 Я не понимаю, о чём ты говоришь. У меня складывается ощущение, что вы с ним друг о друге много чего знаете такого, что лучше хранить под грифом "секретно").

----------


## tempo

Феня, мне лично непонятно влечение Галкина. Но это их личное дело. Которое я одобрять не должен.
Мне _лично_ в светлой истории их отношений видится банальное "седина в бороду - понесло пизду по кочкам".

С кукуём ещё проще: не люблю активных упёртых хитрых сумасшедших. Всё дерьмо в одном флокане.

----------


## Morpho

> Мне _лично_ в светлой истории их отношений видится банальное "седина в бороду - понесло пизду по кочкам".


 Ты в принципе против отношений с большой разницей в возрасте, независимо от половой принадлежности, или конкретно бесит, когда женщина старше? Ну, например, Петросян – Брухунова полегче переносится, или так же?)

----------


## tempo

Лично для себя - да, женщина, которая значительно старше, мне никогда не виделась рядом.
Ну а все эти игры с пробиркой на старости лет кажутся мне смешными и противоестественными. В горячей любови Пугачёвой к Галкину тоже не уверен, зная о предыдущих её любовях.
Но, мало ли...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xakVhNf1lNw

Про Петросяна первый раз слышу, я не его поклонник. Он что, тоже женился на женщине вдвое старшей? ))

----------


## Morpho

> женщина, которая значительно старше, мне никогда не виделась рядом.


 То есть, не виделась ТЕБЕ, а виноваты Пугачёва и я. 




> Ну а все эти игры с пробиркой на старости лет кажутся мне смешными и противоестественными.


 Мне так не кажется. Для этой пары — это единственный логичный способ стать родителями умных и красивых детей (умных и красивых – приятный бонус). 





> В горячей любови Пугачёвой к Галкину тоже не уверен, зная о предыдущих её любовях.


 А что не так с её "любовями"? И какое отношение это имеет к Галкину?




> Про Петросяна первый раз слышу, я не его поклонник. Он что, тоже женился на женщине вдвое старшей? ))


 Нет, он сделал наоборот – женился на женщине втрое себя младше. И здесь без детей не обошлось. Тебе это кажется смешным и противоестественным? Ваганыч-то явно не производит впечатление самца, у которого тестостерон зашкаливает.

----------


## Morpho

Стала замечать, что даже самая малейшая неудача способна на целый день выбить меня из колеи. Сегодня отказали в обслуживании в поликлинике МВД, где я была закреплена ранее, до смерти мужа. Умер не так. Надо было ему геройски погибнуть, тогда бы меня бы оставили. А так – нет.  И, казалось бы, ну и ладно, всё равно, в основном, в платных лечусь… но… полдня страдала. В голове роились идеи создания какого-нибудь бизнеса – денег-то теперь много надо, если постоянно платные клиники посещать.  И, опять же, посещаю я их крайне редко. Но денег всё равно надо много – прямо в истерике билась, мысленно открывая пункты выдачи Вайлдберриз, покупая коммерческую недвижимость для сдачи в аренду, инвестируя в Норникель и прочую ерунду. Потом сквозь слёзы смотрела видео "как открыть ПВЗ" и меня накрыло ещё сильней от осознания, что это потребует много свободного времени, хотя бы на первых порах, которого у меня нет. Было бы неплохо, если снова появилась возможность уйти на удалёнку – я в прошлом году благодаря этому обстоятельству ремонт сделала. Но в итоге понимаю, что вклады закрывать на полпути тоже глупо, а свободных денег нет. Поэтому, пока страдаю дальше) Заодно посмотрю, на примере своих знакомых, которые недавно открыли несколько ПВЗ Вайлдберриз, насколько это прибыльно.

----------


## tempo

А если по оккультной линии поработать?
Например, создать сеть тароматов... поле ещё непахано  :Wink:

----------


## Morpho

> А если по оккультной линии поработать?
> Например, создать сеть тароматов... поле ещё непахано


 Уже так перепахано, что живого места нет. На Ютубе тарологов, как в Бразилии обезьян. Только удивляешься, откуда что берётся у людей… Глядя на некоторых, так и хочется сказать: "Уберите психическую, а то женится перестану". Сегодня, например… Не помню, как канал назывался… Рассказывала одна, что "императрицы" (по аналогии со старшим арканом) на сайтах знакомств не сидят, их там не найти. Они, дескать, не ждут никого, и не ищут, их сами находят. И чувствую я, что сама она с большой претензией на это звание… Годов 60 этой императрице, не меньше. Челюсть с ослепительно белыми зубами только верхняя имеется, но зато присутствуют следы ботокса, что немаловажно для венценосной особы, уставшей от мужского внимания. 
Так что, там и без меня есть кому превратить молитву в фарс)

----------


## tempo

Эх, не ценишь ты бизнес-идеи )
Я ж предлагаю те создать сеть автоматов для гадания. Если правильно проехать по мозгам клиентуры нейросетями и квантовой  запутанностью, то от клиентов отбоя не будет.

----------


## Morpho

> Эх, не ценишь ты бизнес-идеи.


 Очень ценю, но только с приложением к идее бизнес-плана)

----------


## tempo

... и ключей от квартиры, где деньги лежат? ))

----------


## Morpho

> ... и ключей от квартиры, где деньги лежат? ))


 Бизнес-плана будет вполне достаточно). 
Сеть автоматов для гадания – это не сеть магазинов СПАР, куда люди обязательно зайдут за хлебушком и колбаской. "Правильно проехать по мозгам клиентуры нейросетями и квантовой запутанностью" - это попахивает мошенничеством, а я уже в такие игры не играю. Я почти буддист, tempo, что ты мне предлагаешь???)) Уж лучше печь печенье с предсказаниями).

----------


## Morpho

Кстати, tempo... Всё спросить забываю: ты где был-то? Я думала, что ты умер. Ну, или тебя в монастырь приняли.

----------


## Morpho

На этой неделе произошла история, которая меня разозлила. Разозлила – это мягко сказано, я в бешенстве. Мне позвонила мать и весело сообщила, что только что к ней приходили чистить вентиляцию, и она за это отдала не много, не мало, 8 рублей. И что, вероятнее всего, скоро придут и ко мне, ведь это по новому законодательству обязательная процедура, за неисполнение которой грозит немалый штраф. К чему это я… Мне не жалко денег, не в этом дело… Но… это унизительно. Да, именно так. Если в 70 меня ждёт то же самое, то я не хочу доживать до этого возраста. Я не хочу жить, не распознавая правду и ложь. Я вряд ли когда-нибудь заведу друзей и встречу "того единственного", потому что это мой дар и моё проклятие – видеть людей насквозь. Но я никогда не променяю это качество на неведение. Хоть, возможно, они и блаженны - те, кто не ведают.

----------


## Morpho

Я одинокий пилигрим, спотыкающийся о души смертных, не видящий света, но не теряющийся во тьме. Расступитесь. Мне нужно уйти).

----------


## Morpho

Иногда я вижу, как люди заморачиваются в отношениях. Ты мне не пишешь = я тоже не буду, надо же соблюдать правила, показать, что я тоже что-то значу. Факт: ничего ты не значишь. Если в тебе не ищут глубокого смысла, то ты – хлебушек.

----------


## Morpho

Как давно не было дождя... Мальва отцветает. В детстве мы делали из неё принцесс. Бутон -головка, цветок - платье. Давали им имена. Женили на шмелях, пойманных в спичечный коробок. Боже, какой кошмар, это наше детство...

----------


## Morpho

Однажды случилось страшное - у моей подружки начали выбрасываться из аквариума скалярии. Они погибали. Мы складывали их в спичечные коробки и несли хоронить за дом. Погребальная церемония была на высшем уровне - с одуванчиками на "гробике" и слезами на глазах. Наверное, именно тогда я испытала свою первую утрату)

----------


## tempo

> а я уже в такие игры не играю.
УЖЕ ?

----------


## tempo

> Кстати, tempo... Всё спросить забываю: ты где был-то? Я думала, что ты умер. Ну, или тебя в монастырь приняли.


 Да просто не заходил.
Мне пока что достаточно интересно с самим собой. Сидишь себе в темноте  :Smile:  , и рассматриваешь себя от и до. Пока удаётся досмотреть ориентировочно до 2,5 лет.
Любопытно наблюдать, как и почему возникает сопротивление вспоминанию некоторых эпизодов.

----------


## Morpho

> Любопытно наблюдать, как и почему возникает сопротивление вспоминанию некоторых эпизодов.


 Расскажи мне.

----------


## tempo

> Расскажи мне.


 Как правило, это эпизоды, которые можно классифицировать как "мой стыдный косяк, которого могло не быть даже при тогдашнем понимании".
А вот случаи, когда кто-то здорово нагадил мне, прожёвываются намного проще. Достаточно по пунктам объяснять себе причины. Но полностью влезть в чужую шкуру и посмотреть оттуда не выходит.

----------


## jozh

> Если в тебе не ищут глубокого смысла, то ты – хлебушек.


 Страшней всего — остаться одному.
Таскать по свету душу, как суму.
Стучать в дома, завешенные тьмой,
и всякий раз — не попадать домой.
К очередному двигаясь мирку,
где выдают любовь по номерку,
тому — сплясать, тому — погладить круп,
того — обмыть, как обмывают труп.
Другому взвесить — пёрышко ума…
Была б на гвоздь повешена сума. 
Глеб Горбовский.

----------


## Unity

Любые отношения, по большому счёту, - наивная попытка заткнуть Пустоту внутри иною душой. Но люди - не пластырь на рану. Если это понять - можно отыскать покой в собственной душе (где он всегда пребывал). Каждый - космос для себя. Каждый - только для себя (и Бога). Посему любые встречашки ну и потрахушки неизменно завершаются тягостными драмами, долгими депрессиями и даже самоубийствами.
Ибо люди изначально роют не в том направлении, наружу - хотя стоило бы "счастье" поискать внутри.

----------


## jozh

> Любые отношения, по большому счёту, - наивная попытка заткнуть Пустоту внутри иною душой. Но люди - не пластырь на рану. Если это понять - можно отыскать покой в собственной душе (где он всегда пребывал). Каждый - космос для себя. Каждый - только для себя (и Бога). Посему любые встречашки ну и потрахушки неизменно завершаются тягостными драмами, долгими депрессиями и даже самоубийствами.
> Ибо люди изначально роют не в том направлении, наружу - хотя стоило бы "счастье" поискать внутри.


 Разумеется, самый лучший вариант - это симбиоз двух самодостаточностей. Тогда он превращается в синергию и избытком своей энергии лечит любой "пробой", который неизбежно возникает от утомленности собственным совершенством!)))
А самое прекрасное тут в том, что и совершенство со временем становится не нужным. Синергия порождает сращивание с партнером на таком уровне, когда начинаешь принимать его любым и он (и ты сам) избавляется от тягостной повинности чему-то там "соответствовать". Вот после этого отношения становятся состоявшимися. Так что искать "того самого", "ту самую" - надо ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО! Мало шансов что получится, но без этих попыток жизнь неполноценна.

----------


## Morpho

> Как правило, это эпизоды, которые можно классифицировать как "мой стыдный косяк, которого могло не быть даже при тогдашнем понимании".


 У всех имеются скелеты в шкафу в виде стыдных косяков, если тебя это утешит). Что было, то прошло...

----------


## Morpho

> А самое прекрасное тут в том, что и совершенство со временем становится не нужным. Синергия порождает сращивание с партнером на таком уровне, когда начинаешь принимать его любым и он (и ты сам) избавляется от тягостной повинности чему-то там "соответствовать". Вот после этого отношения становятся состоявшимися.


 Это называется привыканием, jozh. За ним следует угасание и равнодушие. Нужду "соответствовать чему-то там" люди перестают испытывать тогда, когда полностью выгорают, им просто уже ничего не нужно. Это конец отношений, а не безусловная любовь. 





> Так что искать "того самого", "ту самую" - надо ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО! Мало шансов что получится, но без этих попыток жизнь неполноценна.


 Не надо искать, нет никаких "тех самых". Есть просто те, кто мог бы подойти тебе, но никто из них не идеален. Поиск совершенства всегда заканчивается разочарованием.

----------


## jozh

Вот никогда не поверю, что у тебя нет перед глазами примеров.
Ты искусственно усугубляешь и сгущаешь понятия до "идеала", чтобы сказать, что он недостижим.
Недостижим, да. Но нам нужен не идеал, а мирный дух.
Мы не заслужили света, но заслужили покой. Это цитата)

----------


## Morpho

> Вот никогда не поверю, что у тебя нет перед глазами примеров.


 Ну почему же… масса примеров, масса…
когда мужчина в отношениях обретает "мирный дух", успокаиваясь в прямом и переносном смысле. Я, конечно, понимаю, что не все граждане зрелого возраста лежат на диване и ругают женщин в интернете. Но и таких немало. То, что ты красиво назвал синергией, порождающей сращивание с партнером на каком-то там немыслимом уровне, при ближнем рассмотрении оказывается связывающими обстоятельствами. Это общая жилплощадь, имущество, дети и т. д. Я не помню, писала ли я здесь об этом… но однажды я на работе задала вопрос сотрудникам, готовы ли они будут расстаться со своими партнёрами, если им повысят з/плату, скажем, до 500 тыс. рублей в месяц. Угадай, какие были большинство ответов). А один человек сказал, что уже сейчас готов это сделать, совершенно бесплатно). Кстати, они 30 с лишним лет прожили вместе. Вот так-то.

----------


## tempo

> У всех имеются скелеты в шкафу в виде стыдных косяков, если тебя это утешит). Что было, то прошло...


 Ой, бога ради ) я не парюсь этим, а воспринимаю это как материал для саморефлексии.
Скелеты в шкафу прекрасно для этого подходят, собственно, ради этого они и ищутся. Надо же иногда устраивать генеральную уборку.

----------


## jozh

> Ну почему же… масса примеров, масса…
> когда мужчина в отношениях обретает "мирный дух", успокаиваясь в прямом и переносном смысле. Я, конечно, понимаю, что не все граждане зрелого возраста лежат на диване и ругают женщин в интернете. Но и таких немало. То, что ты красиво назвал синергией, порождающей сращивание с партнером на каком-то там немыслимом уровне, при ближнем рассмотрении оказывается связывающими обстоятельствами. Это общая жилплощадь, имущество, дети и т. д. Я не помню, писала ли я здесь об этом… но однажды я на работе задала вопрос сотрудникам, готовы ли они будут расстаться со своими партнёрами, если им повысят з/плату, скажем, до 500 тыс. рублей в месяц. Угадай, какие были большинство ответов). А один человек сказал, что уже сейчас готов это сделать, совершенно бесплатно). Кстати, они 30 с лишним лет прожили вместе. Вот так-то.


 Ну что же... Цинизм это тоже вариант. И даже не плохой, если это этап, а не итог...

----------


## Unity

> ...искать "того самого", "ту самую" - надо ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО! Мало шансов что получится...


 Хм, ежели люди самодостаточны, для чего же им вообще вступать в некоторые "отношения" - даже с индивидами, равными себе по эволюционной лестнице? Во имя животных случек, к коим понуждает низменный инстинкт (ну и репродукции, продиктованной рефлексами ну и стадной жаждой "быть как все", вписываясь в временной "чек-лист", что к некому возрасту непременно стоило бы завести потомство)? Во имя ведения общего бюджета, позволяющего жить на порядок лучше? Во имя чего? Вечного присутствия, "стояния над душой", отсутствия уединения, свободного времени, личного пространства?.. Искренне не понимаю мотивацию персон, жаждущих сбежать ото одиночества в чьи-нибудь объятия (завсегда лишь временно, с жуткими последствиями).

То, что Вы описали выше - имхо, стандартная модель Нормальных отношений - понимание, принятие, отсутствие стресса, некая степень созависимости. Но даже такой формат - лишь далёкая мечта для многих, ведь чаще всего в "отношения" ныряют психологически-неподкованные личности - с страхом одиночества, с целью заглушить некие страдания, забыть своих бывших, сбежать от родителей, получить доход и подарки, продвижение по службе и тому подобное. Чаще всего, увы, к сожалению, в "отношениях" даже не пахнет какой-то "синергией". Просто двое Незнакомцев вмести делят ложе, будучи Чужими на ментальном уровне, движимые комплексом шкурных интересов, а не "библейской" любовью. 
Ну и многие с этих "искателей" "тех самых" по итогу меняют и "перебирают" многие десятки пенисов/вагин - так и не находя искомой утопии... Обвиняя после социум, Творца, себя; приходя к депрессии, зависимостям (табак/алкоголь/наркотики). 
А всё почему? Люди изначально искали не то и не там - ну и с ложной целью.

----------


## Morpho

> Ой, бога ради ) я не парюсь этим, а воспринимаю это как материал для саморефлексии.
> Скелеты в шкафу прекрасно для этого подходят, собственно, ради этого они и ищутся. Надо же иногда устраивать генеральную уборку.


 Да, не паришься, конечно. Ты их (скелеты) любовно достаешь из пыльного шкафа, отмываешь, рассматриваешь со всех сторон и… аккуратно кладёшь обратно, до следующего сеанса рефлексии.

----------


## Morpho

> Ну что же... Цинизм это тоже вариант.


 Было бы интересно послушать, что обо всём этом думает твоя жена, насколько эта синергия её вставляет. Ничего личного, просто иногда можно очень сильно удивиться, услышав мнение другой стороны.

----------


## tempo

> Ты их (скелеты) любовно достаешь из пыльного шкафа, отмываешь, рассматриваешь со всех сторон и… аккуратно кладёшь обратно, до следующего сеанса рефлексии.


 Ну, их не так просто достать. во-первых.
И это _мои_ скелеты, которые много чего знают обо мне.

----------


## jozh

> Было бы интересно послушать, что обо всём этом думает твоя жена, насколько эта синергия её вставляет. Ничего личного, просто иногда можно очень сильно удивиться, услышав мнение другой стороны.


 Я не против, если ты предложишь приемлемую форму. Согласись, просто дать телефон, чтобы незнакомая женщина позвонила и проинтервьюировала на предмет взаимоотношений с мужем - это как то странно будет выглядеть.

----------


## jozh

Сразу говорю, что на шоковые варианты, типа того, что происходит в фильме Задорнова "Хочу вашего мужа" - я не согласен.) А фильм неплох!

----------


## Morpho

> Ну, их не так просто достать.


 Не сомневаюсь, тебя полгода не было)



> это _мои_ скелеты, которые много чего знают обо мне.


 Вот поэтому от них надо избавиться. Они слишком много знают)

----------


## Morpho

> Согласись, просто дать телефон, чтобы незнакомая женщина позвонила и проинтервьюировала на предмет взаимоотношений с мужем - это как то странно будет выглядеть.


 Думаешь, она что-то заподозрит?)

----------


## Morpho

> Сразу говорю, что на шоковые варианты, типа того, что происходит в фильме Задорнова "Хочу вашего мужа" - я не согласен.


 Боишься повторения сюжета?)

----------


## jozh

> Боишься повторения сюжета?)


 Нет, как ни странно, берегу душевный покой дорогого мне человека. Он для меня гораздо важнее, чем выигрыш бессмысленного пари. Вообще, любой азарт здесь неуместен и я с легкостью соглашусь, что "мне слабО")

----------


## tempo

> Вот поэтому от них надо избавиться. Они слишком много знают)


 Только после основательного допроса )

----------


## Morpho

> Нет, как ни странно, берегу душевный покой дорогого мне человека. Он для меня гораздо важнее, чем выигрыш бессмысленного пари


  :Smile:  Бережешь, пока кто-то не найдёт "приемлемую форму")

----------


## Morpho

> Только после основательного допроса )


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Morpho

Думаю, здесь высказаться. Так лучше - во-первых, никого не обижу, во-вторых, пар спущу. 
Залетает вчера в кабинет Л. И говорит: "Иди скорее в соседний кабинет. Там таааакой мужик пришёл!!! Из Россельхозбанка, классный!!!" Типа, ты теперь незамужняя, тебе знакомиться надо. Я, наверное, никогда не привыкну к их манере общения и повадкам. Это пиздец. Вскакивать и бежать, чтобы посмотреть "классного» мужика". Иногда мне кажется, что в какой-то из прошлых жизней я была янычаром, который на любое оскорбление реагировал отсечением головы. Почему я так решила? Один раз, когда я услышала в свой адрес нелестную речь, рука у меня потянулась куда-то вправо и вниз, сжимаясь, будто на рукоятке сабли. Я вдруг ясно ощутила это движение – силу в руке, твердость и точность направления. И увидела голову, плавно скользящую вниз. Почему меня это оскорбляет, хз… 
Она развелась с мужем-абьюзером, и начала "выходить". Где-то в кафе она встретила его. Там был её знакомый, с друзьями, так и познакомились. Самый впечатляющий эпизод, который она поведала мне с придыханием, следующий: "Его друг в тот вечер сказал, что сегодня ночью эта женщина (она, то есть) будет моей.  А он (оцените героизм) про себя подумал "нифига" и сам, кряхтя и матерясь, пошёл вабанк". Я видела его. В первый раз, это было что-то типа "пьяная, помятая пионервожатая". Потом, когда она приняла его в свои теплые объятия, он, видимо, ограничил потребление алкоголя и даже записался в спортзал. Похудел. И стал выглядеть, как прошитый язвенник.  Чтобы вы понимали – она молода, хороша собой и имеет свою жилплощадь. Новая машина марки Kia Sportage. Ах, да. Этот товарищ внёс в покупку машины свой посильный вклад – 100 тыс. рублей. Это всё, что он сумел собрать в своему 50-летию. Но, разве в этом дело! Здесь ЛЮБОВЬ. Он показывает ей кулак, а она его целует. Он от этого млеет. И дает ей ещё 10 тысяч. На продукты. Боже, какое счастье. 
Она думает, что я хочу того же.

----------


## tempo

Немолодые и немудрые человеки доедают оста(т)(н)ки былых эмоций.
Ты как первый день живёшь в социуме по шею ) пора привыкнуть.

----------


## Morpho

> Немолодые и немудрые человеки доедают оста(т)(н)ки былых эмоций.


 Она младше его на 11 лет

----------


## Morpho

tempo... ты здесь единственный человек, у которого есть жесткий опыт познания этого долбаного мира. Почему тебе всё ещё хочется жить?

----------


## tempo

Я думал над этим.
Наверное, подойдя вплотную к двери с табличкой "ВЫХОД" (как-никак, терминальная стадия), понял, что ничего особенного в пересечении порога нет. И всё равно войти туда придётся, как и всем.
И если можно, не торопясь, привести в порядок носимое имущество, то почему бы и нет, вдруг пригодится.
А не пригодится - так, опять же, не всё ли равно, когда.
Жизнь не невыносима, если правильно её выстроить и правильно к ней относиться.
Вот и выстраиваю, и привожу в порядок имущество перед возможным путешествием ) ну а если такового не будет - то крематорий всё спишет )

----------


## Morpho

Клава Кока  - это лютый пиздец, господа. Но она лидирует, её лайки и количество подписчиков заставляют задуматься.

----------


## Morpho

> А не пригодится - так, опять же, не всё ли равно, когда.


  :Smile:  Ты знаешь английский?

----------


## tempo

Умеренно, хватает, чтобы объяснить заблудшим туристам, как пройти куда им нужно. Или понять, о чём пестня.
А что?

----------


## tempo

У меня ощущенье, что ты прикладываешься сейчас к сосуду с  :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

> У меня ощущенье, что ты прикладываешься сейчас к сосуду с


 Ну да. И что?
Я в следующем году планирую отправиться на Мальдивы.Ты как? Сможешь?

----------


## tempo

Конечно могу, хоть каждый день. Но зачем мне это планировать?  :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

> Конечно могу, хоть каждый день. Но зачем мне это планировать?


 Ну вот и хорошо. Будет ещё лучше, если ты загранпаспорт оформишь. Мне всё равно, за меня одну там будет стоить почти как за двоих.

----------


## tempo

А, так вопрос не о том, могу ли я _планировать_ покатушку на Мальдивы, а о том, _хочу_ ли я туда..?
Не, спасибо, но ты уж лучше Ваню туда отвези. Вместо Канады ))

----------


## Morpho

Ну да, что это я, собственно... Не все хотят на Мальдивы. Я, честно говоря, и сама большим желанием не горю... Вообще, всё ждала, когда обстановка в мире нормализуется. Думала, что в этом году на спад заболеваемость пойдёт и можно будет спокойно куда-нибудь съездить. А люди не ждут, едут и ничего не боятся. На Мальдивах, как я поняла, всё относительно спокойно, нет такой ковидной вспышки, какая недавно в Турции произошла. Но там дороже и это острова. 
Ваня не заслужил, чтобы его куда-то возили) Он уже попал в мой чёрный список "не достойных")

----------


## tempo

Визуализация "вспышки", усердно поддерживаемая мировой буржуазией, не затрагивает неверующих )

----------


## Morpho

> Визуализация "вспышки", усердно поддерживаемая мировой буржуазией, не затрагивает неверующих )


 Глупо на это рассчитывать. В смысле, думать, что если в это не верить, то пронесёт. Слишком много чего происходит, и уже совсем рядом, затрагивая и родных, и просто знакомых. Я не боюсь, но только потому, что мне уже всё равно.
Но вся эта возня с ПЦР-тестами, закрытыми границами, масочным режимом, скачком цен на отечественных курортах... не располагает к путешествиям. И мне кажется, что от этого можно сойти с ума. Ну, если не вырваться и не уехать куда-нибудь. Совершить попытку побега от себя и своей реальности.

----------


## tempo

Но ведь обходится как-то без ковидного сумасшествия в нашем бульбяном раю.
Трупы на улицах не валяются, никто особо не парится, даже больные СПИДом не сильно чихают.
Ну да, этот грипп несколько тяжелее обычного, но не настолько, чтоб расхерачить всё вокруг, вылупив в ужасе глаза.

----------


## Morpho

Повального мора нет и трупы на улицах не валяются, это верно... так мы и не в 16 веке живём. 
Но этот "грипп" по сердцу и сосудам бьёт. Поэтому, думаю, что мой муж умер не без его помощи. Дядя мой тоже от гриппа  раньше не умирал, излечивался. И будь этот "несколько тяжелее", то, вероятно бы, выжил. 
Не знаю, стоит паниковать, или нет... Но людей от него реально много слегло.

----------


## tempo

Превентивное лечение возможных  побочных болячек творит чудеса.
Например, в моём случае при любом подозрении на простудное - ацикловир(во мне есть вирус герпеса и ЦМВ)  + антибиотик + ударная доза витаминов и минус количество еды.
Если бы были другие инфекции, или функциональные расстройства, вроде диабета или гипертонии, то + соответствующие таблы.
Люди же обычно ждут, пока до края не дождутся, да ещё тащатся к врачу и другим больным - подхватывать хуеву тучу всего и всякого. Или их кладут принудительно "полечиться" в коллективе, что означает лишение сна ночью (колектив хрюкает)+ стресс от пребывания в больнице.
Засунь 100 условно здоровых человеков в больницу и посмотри, как возрастёт смертность.
У нас же в больничку отъезжают лишь те, кому реально херово. Отсюда и статистика, несравнимо лучшая.

----------


## tempo

Цитата в тему:
— Пацаки! Почему не в намордниках? Приказ господина ПЖ — всем пацакам надеть намордники. И радоваться!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46Vyilg0ILA

----------


## Unity

> Жизнь не невыносима, если правильно её выстроить и правильно к ней относиться.


 С Вашего высочайшего разрешения, Сэр, заберу эту фразу в цитаты и повешу, словно бы коммунистический лозунг, на алой со златыми литерами, ленте - на самом почётном месте, входе на заглавную страницу своей соцсети!..
Фраза - это просто ГЕНИАЛЬНА!.. ^_^

----------


## Morpho

> Люди же обычно ждут, пока до края не дождутся


 Да, согласна. Но в наши поликлиники лишний раз идти не захочешь, а в платные обращаются в редких случаях, когда прижмёт, да и то, у кого на это средства есть. 
А болезни сердца вообще очень сложно распознать, как я поняла. Если ничего не беспокоит, то кардиограмма мало что показывает. Для УЗИ показания нужны, и не всегда назначают. Мой муж, как сотрудник МВД, проходил ежегодный медосмотр. Что они там только не смотрели, И УЗИ делали, и к аппаратам разным подключали, а в итоге диагноз "атеросклеротическая болезнь сердца" поставили только после вскрытия.  Выявили, в частности, что имеются многочисленные рубцы и спортом ему в принципе нельзя уже было заниматься. А он из спортзала не выходил, там и умер. И вот скажи ты мне, как эти уроды его проверяли?! Почему ничего серьёзного не находили?! Да ещё и меня отлучили от поликлиники. Хотя, может, это и хорошо.

----------


## Morpho

> Фраза - это просто ГЕНИАЛЬНА!.. ^_^


 Особенно тогда, когда буквально на пальцах покажут, как же всё-таки её (жизнь) правильно выстроить. То есть, чёткий план нарисуют, вместо тысячи слов)

----------


## tempo

Я думаю, что массовый пофигизм врачей имеет и причины, и следствия.
Причина - невозможность достучаться до ответственных верхов и нищета.
Следствие - пофигизм даже в рамках возможного.
Это ведь не очень сложно - массово диагностировать население.
Сладкую парочку - Дерьмовича с Абрапаской - на фонарь. Только тех денег, что только эти два вора проёбывали на красивые кораблики, хватит на массовый скрининг.
Ещё пару на соседний фонарь - и даже долбоРогозин слепит (руками подчинённых) и лунный, и марсианский трактор. Что резко снизит смертность от безнадёги.
Далее везде, по списку "Форбс", ошибиться будет почти невозможно.

----------


## Morpho

> Сладкую парочку - Дерьмовича с Абрапаской - на фонарь.


 Ага, только для этого  Иоанна IV Васильевича вернуть бы для начала, чтобы на фонарь… ну или на бочку с порохом - пущай полетают)

----------


## tempo

Мда, то, что есть - только на картинах Сафронова скипетра достойно )

----------


## Morpho

> Мда, то, что есть - только на картинах Сафронова скипетра достойно )


 Я очень часто не понимаю, о чём ты пишешь. Какой Сафронов? Никас?

----------


## Morpho

Сейчас написала Трау, что мужчин много, и не надо любить тех, с кем всё достаточно неопределённо… Мужчины могут иметь какие-то другие интересы. С любовью не связанные. А если человек постоянно ищет любовь, и находит её во всех прибившихся на время судёнышках, то это патология. И ей не объяснить, насколько этот мир велик. И сколько потенциальных партнёров ждёт встречи с ней, они уже готовы приблизится, но она предпочитает цепляться за иллюзии… У каждого своя участь, и человек поймёт из сказанного мной ровно столько, сколько ему взвешено на весах судьбы. Но иногда я очень жалею о том, что говорю… это как метать бисер перед свиньями… sorry за сравнение, но мягче выразиться не получилось.

----------


## tempo

Да. ВВП, Великое Всемирное Преимущество, он изобразил в виде цАря-госудАря.
Есть такоже нетленные полотна "Ходоки у Путина", "Св.Владимир повергает змия", "Лучший Друг детей" и "Воскрешение ЕБНа".
Стыдно, Феня, не знать великих творцов и невеликих ^$#%&$#современности ))

----------


## tempo

> это как метать бисер 
Лучше метать бисер в необработанном виде, одним куском стекла и прицельно. Тогда шанс выше. Но ненамного.
Ей не бисер нужен, а пинок - чтоб вышибло из привычного.

----------


## Morpho

> Стыдно, Феня, не знать великих творцов и невеликих


 А много ты знаешь о Синдзи Миками? Или Хаяо Миядзаки? Что тебе известно об их творениях? Я отвечу – ничего. Тебе стыдно? С чего ты взял, что если я не интересуюсь творчеством какого-то художника, то мне должно быть стыдно? Человеку достаточно знать только то, что ему интересно, или то, что ему как-то помогает в жизни: 
"У меня любимый предмет в школе был биология. Мы там рисовали лук под микроскопом. Смотришь в микроскоп и рисуешь в тетрадке то, что там видишь. Тоже вот, да? Лук под микроскопом смотреть — зачем это? Куда теперь деть эти бесполезные факты? Как они должны мне помочь закрыть годовой баланс?)"

----------


## tempo

Хаяо кМиядзаки, между промежду, как раз и говорил окарикатурах на политиков своей страны )

----------


## Morpho

> Хаяо кМиядзаки, между промежду, как раз и говорил окарикатурах на политиков своей страны )


 Что говорил?) По-моему, фраза вырвана из контекста. Интересно, долго ты искал эту связь, чтобы изобразить осведомлённость?) 

Глянула я тут мельком на портреты сафроновские… Хех) Медведев и в шапке Мономаха выглядит полным идиотом.

----------


## tempo

Слышал о нём раньше мельком, потому и поискал сейчас, чем он славен.
Мне его творчество не интересно.
Цитата:
«Я думаю, что неправильно рисовать карикатуры на тех, кому поклоняются люди другой культуры. Не надо было этого делать, вместо этого для начала сделайте карикатуры на политиков своей страны»
А вот тленные высеры Сафронова видел раньше.
И это тот самый случай, когда "По мощам и елей" ))

----------


## tempo

Перевод не прилагается  :Smile: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxSBwV-7otA

----------


## Morpho

Вообще, сложно понять, что не так с его картинами. Но что-то определённо не так. Китч за гранью допустимого. 

PS. Заканчивай с романсами. Мне от таких песен на Луну выть хочется).

----------


## tempo

Китч как вершина способностей. Что ещё может намалевать человек с именем Никас и фамилией Сафронов ))

Вот тебе непечальная песТня:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAWnj3qwlSc

----------


## Morpho

Отпуск впустую. Сегодня год со дня смерти мужа, позвонила в мечеть, попросила прочитать молитву по усопшему. Предложила оплатить услуги, на том конце провода от денег категорически отказались (не знаю, с кем имела честь беседовать, позвонила по общему контактному номеру на сайте). Предполагаю, что взяли бы наличными, но идти туда я не захотела. Слишком много у них запретов, и не понимаешь, как вести себя. Понимаю тех людей, которые в аэропорту Кабула цеплялись за фрагменты фюзеляжа, пытаясь покинуть Афганистан. Для меня традиционные мусульманские обычаи (с коими мне пришлось столкнуться год назад) казались дикими, а Талибан вообще жесть… Какая печальная участь у женщин этой страны.

----------


## Morpho

Год назад, когда я пересекла границу Дагестана, возвращаясь домой, моё сознание молнией прошила мысль о том, что я больше никогда туда не вернусь. Нет, меня не беспокоит тот факт, что я не смогу приходить на могилу. Зачем мне его могила, если я чувствую его присутствие, когда в этом есть необходимость. Закапывая мёртвую плоть в землю, глупо ходить туда, как к живому. Глупее, наверное, только представлять Бога в человеческом образе и канонизировать простых (и зачастую невменяемых) смертных.

----------


## Morpho

На работе спрашивали, поеду ли я куда-нибудь. Отдыхать, в смысле. Я ответила, что пока материалы изучаю). Надо отметить, что есть у меня такая особенность – если я в чём-то плохо разбираюсь, то начинаю углубляться, перед тем как что-то приобрести, например. Неважно, что. Утюг. Кофеварку. Тур.  Почему-то Мальдивы зацепили больше, чем Позитано. Всё дело в океане. Я всегда мечтала его увидеть. Именно такой, как в рекламных роликах "Баунти". Чтобы песок белоснежный и вода цвета лазури. А ночью на небе Млечный путь проливается молоком. Поэтому изучаю материалы. Муссоны, гостиницы с русскоязычным персоналом, цены на локальных атоллах и островах-резортах. Сейчас я знаю о них больше, чем те, кто уже там был). Просто одной страшновато. Но я хочу побороть этот страх.

----------


## Morpho

Сегодня (хотя ещё вчера) подумала о том, что надо что-то поменять в своей жизни. И от чего-то отказаться. От алкоголя, например. От этого форума, потому что связь уже прямая проявляется. "Уходи в Отшельники. Тебе надо поговорить с собой" - говорит мне Таро). Вообще, тенденция к этому наметилась ещё в прошлую пятницу, когда мы с коллегами решили отметить… неважно, что. Отмечали с утра. Я вызвала такси, чтобы доехать до дома. Поехали я и ещё один человек, ему по пути. Он вышел первый, мне надо было дальше. Водитель вдруг понял, что я его судьба и предложил себя в качестве мужа. Я не знаю, что в тот момент выражало моё лицо, но он, видимо, решил, что радость. Он звонил мне в тот день и ещё на следующий. Я затаилась. И всё бы ничего, но водитель тот был узбек. В общем, ребятки, если так дальше пойдёт, то в одно прекрасное утро я проснусь женой узбекского таксиста. Хорошо, если не в Ташкенте. Надо заметить, что за неделю до этого события, одна сотрудница предложила нам просить у Вселенной исполнения наших сокровенных желаний. Каждый, по очереди, говорил, что он хочет, но в настоящем времени, как будто это уже произошло (мы все нормальные люди, если вдруг сейчас у кого-то сомнения возникнут). Так вот, эта же сотрудница, дай Бог ей здоровья, решила за меня, что я должна выйти замуж за итальянца и уехать в Италию. Я не спорю, конечно, ей видней. Поэтому попросила у Вселенной итальянца. В понедельник утром у меня к ней (сотруднице) был только один вопрос: "Вселенная точно в курсе, чем отличается итальянец от узбека?" На что она неопределённо пожала плечами. Ну ладно, думаю, мой косяк. Надо на Мальдивы попасть. Их там, говорят, много. Итальянцев, в смысле. Ну вот как-то так… Посему ЗОЖ и медитации. Медитации и ЗОЖ. Пока не встречу итальянца)

----------


## Unity

*сводка с передовой*
К слову, наконец, свершилось!..
Пресловутый COVID добрался и до нашей фирмы. Вначале в реанимацию угодила наш Босс, после неё - почти все резко закашляли и затемпературили, но - ВНИМАНИЕ!.. - никто не покинул пост и не взял больничный. Потом были тесты - у 12 из 15-ти - положительный. Но мы все по-прежнему на офисе - так как все "незаменимые".

----------


## tempo

> *Вначале в реанимацию угодила наш Босс


 Именно в реанимацию?

----------


## Nabat

ЗОЖ, ага. Скорее все итальянцы передохнут.

----------


## Unity

> Именно в реанимацию?


 Да, именно так, на ИВЛ, так как лёгкие уже не обеспечивают нормальный кислород в крови. 
Всё это происходило на моих глазах - радикальнейшего скептика. Вначале - это просто словно бы лёгкое недомогание, предобморочное состояние. После - начинается температура. Дальше - "стандартный" гриппозный кашель. 
И нас в отделе 15 человек, но в больницу угодила лишь она одна. Прочие 14 - даже не брали больничных, бодро идя на работу ну и нервно вкалывая, кашляя периодически и закидываясь горстями таблеток от температуры и тому подобного. Из 3-х чудом уцелевших - 1 лишь привитый одной первой дозой, 2-е - ранее переболевших. И мы все, кто с ней контактировал (думаю, число заражённых больше: клиенты, другие отделы, охрана и прочие контакты) - увы, подцепили. Трое - совсем без симптомов, остальные - кашель и плохое самочувствие. 
Итог: на 7-й день после осознания ну и проявлений заражения - все уже практически здоровы. Кашель исчезает, температура ушла. 
Так как все мы там работаем неофициально - никто даже не решил отлёживаться дома - так как праздники, завал - и все мы - шестерёнки механизма, кои нельзя заменить, нельзя подменить (обе наши смены заразились).

----------


## tempo

Юнити, под ИВЛ, как правило, подразумевают трубку в трахею и насос, принудительно качающий.
Есть ещё вариант с подводом к носу/рту трубок, по которым поступает или кислород, или обогащённый кислородом воздух.
Что было? Как долго клиент кашлял в кулачок, давая пиздецу развиться без лечения?

----------


## Unity

Пострадавшая кашляла около недели, ходя на работу, заражая прочих. Затем стало хуже и её госпитализировали. Впрочем, говорят, что прогноз хороший и она сумеет выкарабкаться.

----------


## tempo

Ну так что удивительного в том, что нелеченная пневмония иногда имеет последствия.
Сожрала бы десяток штук простейшего капеечного антибиотика, по три табла в день, и обошлось бы без больнички.
И сожрала бы, если бы поход в поликлинику к врачу не был обставлен таким количеством препятствий и угроз - от мозгового коронаштурма до принудительной госпитализации,+ в промежности  - посиделки в компании горячо любимых хрюкающих на все тональности сограждан.

----------


## Unity

Вот и я о том: глупая, пустая шумиха...
Между тем, как буйствуют гепатиты, ВИЧ, туберкулёз - никто не проводит в мировом масштабе рекламные PR-акции о тестах, великой опасности, о необходимости массовых дармовых прививок (неизвестным веществом), свидетельств о уколах и тому подобном - хотя смертность ну и вред для социума от данных заболеваний выше на порядки. 
Сумасшедший мир...

----------


## tempo

Поэтому я ещё раз возблагодарил судьбу за то, что живу в стране с вменяемым руководством.
К сожалению, южная и восточная соседки оккупированы ворьём и мудачьём.

----------


## Unity

От ЛЮБОГО сезонного гриппа всегда был коий-то % летальных осложнений, но ещё в истории не было ни разу схожей истерии...
Что же они жаждут впрыснуть в плечо каждому? Какой патоген?

----------


## tempo

Не в плечо, а в мозг.
Называется этот патоген - "покорность".
Денежки и собственность, опять же, прекрасно перераспределяются.
Поголовье обезумевшее сокращается.
Вот интересно, скоро ли официальной мировой повесткой станет старый добрый лозунг "МЯСО - ВРЕДНО!"  :Wink:

----------


## Unity

Думаю, что скоро. Под соусом "перемены климата, слишком большой "углеродный след" у животноводства, острая необходимость перехода к "протеиновым пайкам" с ких-то насекомых - чтобы "спасти экологию" и спастись от "угрозы голода".)

----------


## tempo

Изысканное блюдо XXI века - Lumbricina De Blainville во фритюре.
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%97...80%D0%B2%D0%B8

----------


## Morpho

Денёк-то сегодня удался. Аж с двух часов ночи. Просыпаюсь и слышу характерное шипение. Иду на звук. На кухне прорвало трубу. Тонкая струйка шпарит прямо на стену. Воду убрала, трубу замотала, аварийную службу вызвала. Они отключили стояк. Утром вызвала слесаря из УК. Пришел, смотрел, кряхтел и матерился. Сложная, говорит, задача. "Денег хочет" - подумала я. Он посмотрел на меня с видом триумфатора, и произнёс: "Берите бумагу, ручку и пишите". Я про себя подумала, что если человек чётко выговаривает "труба полипропиленовая армированная алюминием", то он ещё что-то может. Доставила всё, что просил, оставила вместо себя маму и с лёгким сердцем поехала на работу. А зря, очень зря. Через минут 40 звонит мама и сообщает, что товарищ испортив всё, что я принесла, отправляется дальше по маршруту. Мне он сказал следующее: "У меня не получилось. Я слишком коротко обрезал трубу, не хватило 2 см". Вот так просто. И пошёл по следующим вызовам. Не, ну а что… может, там что-нибудь получится. Звоню главному инженеру, рассказываю. Она сказала, чтобы я больше ничего не покупала, они всё оплатят сами, и слесарь обязательно всё сделает (видимо, после годового повышения квалификации). Ок, думаю, посмотрим. Про мелкий конфликт на работе уже нет смысла писать. Весь день ждала, когда же домой, на душе было неспокойно. И опять, не зря. Зашла в магазин, на кассе взяла пакет, раскрыла его заранее, положила на товарную ленту, на продукты. За мной был мужчина, он тоже взял пакет, раскрыл его (я видела) и положил на товарную ленту. Потом, благополучно завалив его продуктами, посмотрел на мой, схватил его и положил на свои продукты. Я ему по-хорошему сказала, что, мол, отдай пакет, придурок. И тащу его (пакет) на место.  Он его вырывает и говорит, что он принадлежит ему с тех самых пор, как он его раскрыл. Ну тут уж я задала ему вопрос прямо в лоб: "Ты долбо*б, что ли? Твой пакет лежит под твоими продуктами, вот он". И указываю. А он мне такой "Вот что характеризует настоящую женщину!". "И мужчину-мудака" - ответила я. После такого, естественно, пустырник мне уже не помог.

----------


## Артикль

Кусок трубы где течёт вырезается и ставится соединительная муфта. Всё это запаивается специальным для этого устройством.

----------


## Dementiy

> Кусок трубы где течёт вырезается и ставится соединительная муфта.


 Не все так просто... Во-первых, там может быть старая железная труба. Во-вторых, может быть тесно или низко (не подлезешь). 
В-третьих, чтобы вставить трубу в муфту, нужен "люфт" (толстую трубу так просто не согнешь).
В-четвертых, надо сваривать навесу: утюг держать ровно и в одном положении, вставлять быстро, права на ошибку нет.
Раньше я много чего делал по дому... А теперь ничего не делаю, потому что в строй-магазин без намордника не зайдешь, да и смысла что-то делать "нет" от слова "совсем".

----------


## tempo

Феня, какая у тебя насыщенная жизнь.
Так много нового, ранее непознанного, узнано. Например, неизвестный ранее факт - на свете докукуя криворуких долбоёбов - теперь тебе известен.
Но ты упустила шанс отнестись к несовершенству мира филосаВски, и это огорчает. Таких легковозгорающихся не берут в астронавты после земного конца  :Smile:

----------


## Артикль

> В-третьих, чтобы вставить трубу в муфту, нужен "люфт" (толстую трубу так просто не согнешь)


 Да нет, муфты стандартные. Труба как она пишет пластиковая. Недавно сталкивался с этой хренью. Ничего особенного.
 Их ещё заплавляют разными технологиями. Но я больше металл признаю.



> Раньше я много чего делал по дому... А теперь ничего не делаю


 Но на трубу из которой кипяток шпарит не будешь же смотреть.

----------


## Dementiy

> Но на трубу из которой кипяток шпарит не будешь же смотреть.


 Нет, не буду. Просто перекрою подачу, но ремонтировать не стану.
А если это "стояк" - пусть течет. Там уже соседи начнуть бегать (чтобы не затопило).
Просто моя квартира - больше не моя квартира. Я же "враг государства", потому что не хочу вписываться в новый мировой порядок. 
А врагу не положено жить в доме. В любой момент меня могут попросить "освободить помещение", потому что в какой-нибудь базе данных не окажется связи (ID меня | ID квартиры).

----------


## tempo

Вихри враждебные веют над нами"
Тёмные силы нас злобно гнетут!!!

(выписка из истории болезни гр. ХХХ)
 :Smile:

----------


## Dementiy

Что ж, я заболеть что ли не могу (шизофренией),как все люди? (с)

Со стороны, мир шизофреника может показаться безумным, но для него он абсолютно реален и не менее важен, чем обычный мир для "нормальных".
На самом деле, нет разницы между "безумным" и "нормальным".

----------


## tempo

На самом деле..? Мда...

----------


## Morpho

> Так много нового, ранее непознанного, узнано. Например, неизвестный ранее факт - на свете докукуя криворуких долбоёбов - теперь тебе известен.


 tempo, к сожалению, это мне известно,  как никому другому. Хотелось бы, конечно, оставаться в блаженном неведении, но, увы, не получается.  Иногда я искренне не понимаю, зачем так много совершенно ненужных, на мой взгляд, людей, бесполезно ошиваются на этой планете. Ещё интересней, почему их не депортируют. 





> Таких легковозгорающихся не берут в астронавты после земного конца


 Да всяких берут… И если ты всё ещё веришь в свою исключительность, то самое время грохнуться с небес и ощутить себя пылью. Чем мы все здесь, собственно, и являемся.

----------


## Morpho

> Кусок трубы где течёт вырезается и ставится соединительная муфта. Всё это запаивается специальным для этого устройством.


 Теоретически он это осознавал. Но сделать не получилось :Smile:

----------


## Артикль

Ну и какую судьбу постигла магистраль водоснабжения ?

----------


## Morpho

> Ну и какую судьбу постигла магистраль водоснабжения ?


 Да сделал. Мама в расстройстве чувств, она эстет, а мне норм. Он поменял краны, и полностью всё переделал. Может, она собиралась увидеть там какие-нибудь терморегуляторы, а не обычные краны, хз.  Как по мне, визуально картина не поменялась.

----------


## tempo

> Да всяких берут…
> Ещё интересней, почему их не депортируют.


 Почему же?

----------


## Morpho

Кстати, Артикль, ты где-то написал, что ощущения (сознание) после смерти сохраняются. Расскажи мне об этом. Я почему-то уверена, что они действительно сохраняются на какое-то время, и люди сразу же после смерти чувствуют и думают так, как при жизни. Но это должно длиться недолго. Что ты чувствовал?

----------


## Артикль

[QUOTE].зачем так много совершенно ненужных, на мой взгляд, людей, бесполезно ошиваются на этой планете. Ещё интересней, почему их не депортируют. [/QUOTE
] Интересная мысль. И куда депортировать ? Так и половина форума заинтересуется некой депортацией. Если уже в нынешних 
реалиях не оказались откуда то депортированы.

----------


## Артикль

Выйдя из тела ты не понимаешь что вышел. И также мыслишь как и до выхода.

----------


## Morpho

> Почему же?


 Ну ты интересный такой. Вот приехал, скажем, в Россию товарищ из солнечного Узбекистана. В его собственной стране делать ему нечего, потому что делать он ничего не умеет. Мозгов у него нет, думать нечем. Иначе бы он десять раз поразмыслил, прежде чем отправляться в другую страну на заработки. Но он приехал. Что бы с ним сделала уважающая себя страна? Послала бы нахер, а если нелегально просочился – депортировала. Приняла бы его обратно историческая родина? А куда ей деваться. Извините-подвиньтесь. Так вот, повторяю вопрос, откуда здесь столько долбонатов?

----------


## Артикль

> .      Приняла бы его обратно историческая родина?


 Я подумал что Ты имеешь ввиду не то что со страны депортировать, а вообще с планеты Земля. )))

----------


## Morpho

> Так и половина форума заинтересуется некой депортацией. Если уже в нынешних 
> реалиях не оказались откуда то депортированы.


 Я тебе больше скажу - уже добрая четверть части земного населения заинтересованы неким "переходом". "Перехода" они этого ждут уже не один год, если не сказать, что десяток лет. А посмотрев "Мир Дикого Запада" уверовали в него ещё больше). Но, признаться, это сильный сериал. Меня саму накрывало от инсайтов неоднократно.

----------


## Morpho

> Я подумал что Ты имеешь ввиду не то что со страны депортировать, а вообще с планеты Земля. )))


 Именно это я имела в виду :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

В смысле, что с планеты :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

Ну а зачем они здесь?) Вот, например, этот форум. Человек заходит на него, пишет, волнуется, хочет написать быстрее. А ему говорят: "Нет, давай-ка, соблюдай интервал между сообщениями, не меньше сколько-то там минут Ну кто создавал такой жизненно важный форум? Рукожоп.

----------


## Артикль

> . Перехода" они этого ждут уже не один год, если не сказать, что десяток лет.


 Есть такая теория. Планета Земля делится на два астральных измерений.

----------


## Morpho

> Есть такая теория. Планета Земля делится на два астральных измерений.


 Два? Да их сотни тысяч, если не больше с разными планами, двойниками, вариантами событий...

----------


## Артикль

Имеется ввиду не параллельные вариации, а именно две астральных реальности у одной планеты. Как это будет выглядеть не
могу знать. Но утверждают так.

----------


## Morpho

> Имеется ввиду не параллельные вариации, а именно две астральных реальности у одной планеты. Как это будет выглядеть не
> могу знать. Но утверждают так.


 Астрал - иная реальность, существующая параллельно с физическим миром. Это и есть параллельная вариация того, что мы имеем возможность наблюдать в четырёхмерном пространстве.

----------


## Артикль

Ну не Я это придумал. Авторы утверждают что будет два астрала у Земли. Это тебе надо найти такие блоги или сайты, или ещё
какие порталы и с ними вести диалоги.
И да, интересно тогда что в твоём понимании на оные размышления ?
Что именно ждут ? Какие изменения ?

----------


## Артикль

> . Это и есть параллельная вариация того, что мы имеем возможность наблюдать в четырёхмерном пространстве


 С этого четырёх мерного пространства астрала ты не увидишь. Ибо астрал это уже будет пятый вектор измерения.

----------


## Morpho

> И да, интересно тогда что в твоём понимании на оные размышления ?
> Что именно ждут ? Какие изменения ?


 Ты о "переходе"? Да чего они могут ждать… Они верят, что за некой чертой, которую им позволят пересечь (потому как избранные, опять же) они обретут… рай? Все хотят туда попасть, но никто толком не представляет, как он выглядит. Они думают, что там они смогут быть свободными, любить тех, кто ими любим. И те будут отвечать им взаимностью. Но это не так. Их мир рухнет в тот самый момент, когда они поймут, что даже за гранью они не испытают счастья. Это обман вселенского масштаба. Стоит только посмотреть на реалии этой планеты. Что здесь вершит жизнь? Рабочий ресурс. Это люди. Пришли – отработали – ушли.  Чтобы было не так тоскливо, вам добавят семью и детишек – как смысл жизни. Они дают нам близких, как веревку, чтобы крепче привязать.

----------


## Morpho

> С этого четырёх мерного пространства астрала ты не увидишь. Ибо астрал это уже будет пятый вектор измерения.


 Похвально, что ты читаешь мои измышления)

----------


## Артикль

> .        Рабочий ресурс. Это люди. Пришли – отработали – ушли


 Дело в том что не нужны больше люди. Сокращают людей массово. Цифровая экономика. Работают роботы и даже искусственный
интеллект. Да и с таким управляемым людским сознанием ничего хорошего не будет.

----------


## Morpho

> Дело в том что не нужны больше люди. Сокращают людей массово. Цифровая экономика. Работают роботы и даже искусственный
> интеллект. Да и с таким управляемым людским сознанием ничего хорошего не будет.


 Ну значит, не нужны :Smile:  Я уже давно это  знаю. Вас заменят, но это будет ещё не скоро. Когда киборги придут в этот мир, то исчезнут многие проблемы. Производственные, бытовые и даже проблемы секса. :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

Меня уже во второй раз просят оставить отзыв за вознаграждение. Я с иронией отношусь к этому. Не отказываю, но и денег не беру за
это. Знаете, что меня вдохновляет? Одно объявление о продаже штанов, которое я прочиталав в блоге одних милых людей:
Это не какие-нибудь там дешевые кожаные штаны. Это кожаные штаны от Донны Каран (DKNY).

Я могу объяснить и эти штаны, и то, как я стал их владельцем. Я купил их много, много лет назад, находясь под влиянием женщины которая, как я верил тогда, обладала вкусом. Она предложила мне их померить. Я померил. Она сказала что они хорошо смотрятся. Тогда я хотел иметь с ней определенные отношения.

Да, я глуп и легко внушаем. Штаны я купил.

Наши отношения — наверное, к лучшему — так никогда и не материализовались. Та женщина, имени которой я не могу даже вспомнить, сейчас не больше чем далекое воспоминание. Мне кажется, она была невысокой.

Штаны в конечном счете были повешены в шкаф, где они и находились, забытыми, около десятка лет. Я хотел бы подчеркнуть: кроме того единственного случая примерки в магазине, они никогда — никогда — не были ношены. Публично или приватно.

Я не носил эти штаны по следующим причинам:

1. Я не нахожусь в составе группы Queen.
2. Я не люблю мотоциклы.
3. Я не Род Стюарт.
4. Я не француз.
5. Я не езжу по улицам в дорогой спортивной машине в поисках мужчин, одетых как женщины.

Это не какие-нибудь там дешевые кожаные штаны. Это кожаные штаны от Донны Каран. Они для мужчин. Смелых мужчин, мне хотелось бы думать. Возможно даже — для мужчин с татуировками и пирсингами. Я даже посмею утверждать, что вам нужно быть либо очень отважным либо очень знаменитым, чтобы позволить себе появиться в этих штанах на публике.

Опять же: эти штаны для мужчин, но они, наверное, будут отлично смотреться и на женщине. Женщинам вообще почему-то намного легче носить кожаные штаны. Это печальный, но общепринятый факт, с которым мужчинам-владельцам кожаных штанов придется считаться. Размер этих штанов 34х34. 34х34 больше не является моим размером, так что если бы я даже вдруг решил стать знаменитым байкером, я все равно не смог бы носить эти штаны. Этим штанам суждено принадлежать кому-то другому.

По неизвестным причинам — может, на тот случай, если мне вдруг придется удариться в пиратство — я перетаскивал эти штаны из дома в дом, перевешивал их из шкафа в шкаф. И вот, наконец, настало время расстаться со штанами: может быть, мне потребуется именно их место в шкафу чтобы повесить туда расшитые бисером джинсы, которые я — кто знает? — вдруг когда-нибудь куплю.

Эти штаны в отличном состоянии. Они никогда не были ношены в пиратских экспедициях. Они никогда не соприкасались ни с седлом Харлея, ни с мужчиной по имени Харлей. Они просто висели, печальные и забытые, в течении нескольких президентских сроков.

Где-то, кто-то, будет классно выглядеть в этих штанах. Я надеюсь что этот кто-то — вы; или же, по крайней мере, что вы можете быть втянутым в покупку этих штанов девушкой, с которой вы мечтаете иметь определенные отношения.

Пожалуйста, купите эти кожаные штаны.

----------


## Morpho

И ещё заете что... Когда я читаю это объявление, я вспоминаю Ваню. Именно это объявление у меня ассоциируеться с его стилем написания . Он так же талантлив. Это объявление собрало миллионы просмотров и , соответственно, предложений.

----------


## Remarque

Нет уж, это, безусловно, Ванины завистники-подражатели склёпали на скорую руку подделку. Ведь в конце Ваниного объявления, несомненно, была бы ещё поэзия. Он бы закончил бы его не просто и сухо "Пожалуйста, купите эти кожаные штаны", а добавил бы ещё что-нибудь вроде, что "им очень тоскливо у него в шкафу" :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

Не, так бы точно не написал)

----------


## Morpho

У меня неделю назад меняли столешницу на кухне. Самой кухне ровно год, но в процессе использования предыдущая столешница из ДСП потерпела крушение. Еврозапил не выдержал получасового стояния воды, пока я чистила рыбу. Ну ладно, не суть, решила сделать сразу каменную, чтобы уже вообще ничего. Но не о столешнице речь, просто начинаю издалека.  Опять о людях, с которыми легко. Разговаривать, открываться, изливать душу. Когда за три часа текущих работ вы знаете друг о друге практически всё). Один такой человек пришёл в мою жизнь, когда я хоронила мужа, я писала о нём. Когда совсем нелегко, то появляются люди, которые могут разбавить ситуацию, нейтрализовав яд. С начала года были неприятности – то меня затопили, то у меня затопило, то что-то новое испортилось. Подозревала действия нечистых сил). Не поверите, но даже к РПЦ хотела обратиться с просьбой освятить помещение. Такое ощущение, что что-то поселилось здесь и уходить не собирается. Постоянно появляются пауки, в самых немыслимых местах, хотя уборку провожу часто, и взяться, казалось бы, им неоткуда – в квартире был ремонт, всё везде забетонировано, на полу стяжка. Это "что-то" боится соли. Как я это поняла: при одной мысли о том, что рассыплю по периметру квартиры морскую соль, смешанную с индийским розовым рисом, всё, что ломается, начинает тут же работать. Ну или братьев Винчестеров вызвать. Но они с той же солью придут, я полагаю).  Ну да ладно, опять отвлеклась… Столешницу мне менял каменщик, с которым три часа пролетели, как один миг. За это время я узнала о нём всё, и рассказала о себе. Это, как будто, камень с души упал, так об этом говорят. Я сейчас понимаю, с какими людьми надо общаться. С теми, с кем тебе не приходится притворяться и одевать маску, показывая себя тем, кем на самом деле не являешься. И, вот, казалось бы,… 11 классов образования у человека, а приятно с ним разговаривать. Простой, открытый к сочувствию и глубокому пониманию человек. Мудрость не в образовании, ребятки, отнюдь. Это что-то наработанное за много жизней.

----------


## Remarque

Выходи за своего плотника, Морфо :Smile:  Христос, как и его отец, тоже занимались этим ремеслом. 

Кстати, освятить квартиру - хорошая идея. Вреда от неё никакого, а вот пользы - вагон и тележка. Точнее, состав вагонов и дюжина тележек :Wink: 

У меня в квартире тоже пауки, но я их не трогаю. Дом у меня относительно старый и я живу на вернем этаже. Выше - только чердак. Зато соседи над головой не топают. Плюс парк прямо под окном.

----------


## Morpho

> Выходи за своего плотника, Морфо Христос, как и его отец, тоже занимались этим ремеслом.


 Меня не интересует Христос). А "плотник" счастливо женат, чему я очень рада. Душевные, простые люди без закидонов и желания изобразить из себя слона априори должны быть счастливы.



> У меня в квартире тоже пауки


 Всё понятно. Мы с тобой прокляты. Досмотрелись сериалов).

----------


## Remarque

Так пауки же тоже божьи создания. Не вижу ничего плохого в них. Наоборот, они санитары квартиры, учитывая, что они уничтожают мух. Вот мухи просто омерзительны: летают себе повсюду, садясь на всякое дерьмо, а потом переносят частицы на еду и тело человека. Да и просто мне неприятно их жужание. А паук спокойно себе плетёт в уголке паутину, чтобы ловить этих самых мух. К паукам у меня вообще никаких претензий нет. Респект им и уважуха. :Smile:  

У меня был пару лет назад случай с соседкой. Я возвращался домой, поднимаясь по лестнице, а она испуганно стояла на пороге квартиры. Она мне сказала, что у неё в квартире большой паук. Я сначала даже не понял прикола и переспросил, что не так с пауком-то?! :Cool:  Оказалось, что у неё сильно выраженная арахнофобия. Она попросила зайти к ней в квартиру и уничтожить паука. Ну я зашёл, попросил у неё салфетку и забрал паука со стены комнаты.

----------


## Morpho

Вся неделя прошла в каком-то бешеном темпе, работы было столько, что осталось сил только на то, чтобы добраться до дома, принять ванну и включить сериал. Всю ночь снились козодои, пронзительно кричавшие во тьме. Нет, ну понятно… Remarque плохого не посоветует.
Купила несколько бутылок рислинга. Порадовалась возможности побыть одной, ну и, конечно, впереди два дня выходных.
Сегодня, по дороге домой, видела, как дети подбрасывают вверх ворохи желтой листвы, и смеются… А мне стало немного грустно от того, что лето закончилось, пришла осень, а душа в предвкушении счастья так ни разу и не вздрогнула).

----------


## Morpho

Думаю, что правы те психологи, кто говорят, что надо перестать верить в сказки. И принимать по судьбе то, что неизбежно. Переспать с "конюхом". Пережить его "бразильку". А вечерами черпать деревянной ложкой "мисо", отгонять от него мух и поддерживать бестолковые, бесконечные разговоры об одном и том же…

----------


## Morpho

А дальше… Гимн безбрачию, прочитанный мной и оформленный в золотую рамку:
•	Не могу целиком впустить тебя в свою жизнь: я боюсь, что твоя личность поглотит мою и я потеряю границы себя. А это похоже на смерть.
•	Не могу помочь тебе избавиться от твоей боли, потому что хочу, чтобы ты оберегал меня от моей. Но я не верю, что ты это можешь. Поэтому моей боли ты не увидишь, разве что самый краешек – для проверки. Но я тут же пойму, что ты не будешь меня оберегать, и стану настолько непробиваемой и несгибаемой, что ты просто не сможешь меня вынести.
•	Хочу, чтобы ты защищал меня, но не позволю тебе этого, потому что не верю, что ты сможешь и будешь.
•	Никогда не позволю тебе подойти достаточно близко, чтобы увидеть мою неидеальность. А если ты, по моему мнению, ее увидишь, я начну тебе за это мстить.
•	Никогда не позволю тебе смотреть на меня так долго, чтобы утратить ко мне интерес.
•	Не позволю тебе находиться со мной так долго, чтобы ты понял: я просто человек.
•	Хочу, чтобы я падала, а ты ловил меня. Но я никогда не буду падать по-настоящему: я просто не верю, что ты меня поймаешь. Я буду проверять тебя, разыгрывая падение и убеждаясь, что ты не рядом. И становиться на ноги еще крепче. Если я позволю тебе поймать меня, это будет означать, что ты поглотил меня, а это смерть.
•	Хочу быть слабее тебя, но не допущу этого. Потому что если я окажусь слабой, а тебя не будет, – это смерть. Хочу, чтобы ты нуждался во мне, но не позволю тебе прийти к этому по-настоящему, потому что это будет твоя слабость. Если ты будешь слабым, а я потеряю устойчивость и упаду, ты не поймаешь меня, а это смерть.
•	Даже если ты будешь идеальным, я все равно всегда буду готова к тому, что ты врешь.
•	Не хочу говорить тебе о своих ожиданиях и просить сделать что-то для меня. Я вообще не умею просить и быть откровенной. Я хочу, чтобы ты обо всем догадывался сам.
•	Буду очень долго молчать о том, что меня расстраивает. Молчать и терпеть, а внутри меня будет идти кровопролитная борьба. А потом просто встану и уйду. Скорее всего, ты даже не сможешь понять почему. Но это неважно: я так истощусь, что сил на объяснения уже не останется.
•	Никогда не разберу все свои вещи и не устрою дом возле тебя: если ты уйдешь, я потеряю «дом» и не смогу собраться, а это смерть.
•	Не позволю тебе быть рядом: я не хочу видеть, как ты уходишь и как умирает моя фантазия на тему нас и нашей идеальной жизни.
•	Не могу стать тебе «родной матерью», к которой ты, на мой взгляд, так тянешься, потому что подсознательно хочу, чтобы ты стал мне «родным отцом».
Я готова переписывать каждый пункт этой клятвы снова и снова, до тех пор, пока у нас не появится шанс
•	Не умею строить близкие отношения: я не знаю, где лежит граница, за которую нельзя зайти. Я не знаю, насколько близкими можно позволить им быть.
•	Именно поэтому в отношениях мне нужны четкие границы и ориентиры – мне нужно за что-то держаться. Или мы дружим, а дружат вот так… Или мы просто спим, а это делают вот так… Или мы что-то строим вот так…. Никакого творчества. Как для первоклассника: четыре клеточки в сторону, три вниз. Мне нужны границы, но если ты их нарисуешь, я буду постоянно их саботировать и проверять на прочность.
•	Хочу проводить с тобой много времени, но боюсь оставаться наедине. Я боюсь, что один из нас внезапно осознает, что происходящее – какая-то нелепая ошибка. Я одинаково сильно боюсь разочаровать тебя и разочароваться сама.
•	Мой самый большой страх – нет, не остаться одной. Нет, не быть брошенной. Я могу ждать бесконечно. Я самодостаточна. Мой страх – быть навязчивой. Перегнуть. Вовремя не отойти. Поэтому я буду отходить каждый раз, когда подвернется повод. Я буду делать один шаг навстречу, но никогда не сделаю второй. А если и сделаю, потом отойду назад на десять шагов.
•	Никогда не позволю тебе думать, что хоть в чем-то завишу от тебя. Ты должен знать: я могу уйти в любую секунду, совершенно внезапно. Как только ты поверишь, что я останусь насовсем, я тут же уйду.

----------


## Morpho

А с другой стороны… Думаю про себя… Да ладно, не иронизируй, для такой крепкой старухи, как ты, 50 – ещё не приговор. У дедушки просто деменция.
Не спеши так, детка. Поищем еще... :Smile:

----------


## tempo

Фенечка, это не гимн безбрачию, а символ веры стервы. К тому же, слегка шизанутой ))

----------


## Morpho

tempo, напиши мне личное сообщение. Я хочу понять, как это здесь выглядит. И как можно ответить.

----------


## Morpho

Я щас расплачусь). Не могу ответить на личные сообщения.

----------


## tempo

> Я щас расплачусь). Не могу ответить на личные сообщения.


 Инструкция:
Чтобы почесать в левом ухе, просуньте правую руку через задний проход на глубину 1м и поверните на 666 градусов.

----------


## Morpho

> Инструкция:
> Чтобы почесать в левом ухе, просуньте правую руку через задний проход на глубину 1м и поверните на 666 градусов.


 Аааа, вот так это здесь работает... Почему-то даже не удивлена.  :Smile: 

Я не вижу своих сообщений в "отправленных". На сколько ещё градусов надо повернуть ручку?

----------


## tempo

Во всём нужно видеть позитив: представь, что ты проделываешь то же самое не правой, а левой рукой )))

----------


## Артикль

> .        правой, а левой рукой )))


 Подрочи на керзовый сапог чтобы он завалиться не смог. Песня такая была в группе "буй забей".

----------


## Morpho

> представь, что ты проделываешь то же самое не правой, а левой рукой )))


 Ну это уже Камасутра какая-то  :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

Решила посмотреть 22 битву экстрасенсов. Смотрю. И снова не верю. 
Придётся снова проверять, есть ли вообще такое явление, как сверхспособности). 
Напомню, что после шестой битвы я устроила проверку одной из финалисток этого сезона, и была на тот момент ошеломлена. Заплатив nn*ую сумму, я попала на приём, как обычный посетитель, и осталась под впечатлением. Что она мне сказала. Про то, что детей я никогда не хотела иметь и в тот момент, когда… не то, чтобы захотела, но муж очень хотел, и я решила оставить, у меня в первый раз случилось самопроизвольное патологическое прерывание беременности. Сказала, что я работаю рядом с детишками с ОВЗ. Действительно, на тот момент я работала в школе для детей с ОВЗ. Будущее моё её поразило, и она отказалась мне говорить. Она произнесла фразу: "Я видела очень многое, но чтобы такое…" А потом как-то пространно повела речь о Ванге, которая получила свои способности после того, как ослепла. Сказала, что я экстрасенс (чему я не поверила и не верю сейчас) и что я "сапожник без сапог", который сидит на мешке с золотом и не знает об этом. Учи, говорит, нумерологию. Ок, ознакомилась. Ну и что, думаю, дальше. Вот ещё один момент. Моя мать (я уже, кажется, здесь писала об этом) внезапно начала слепнуть в 5 лет. Врачи не могли помочь, и моя бабушка, обратившись к довольно известной деревенской ведьме, получила от неё помощь. Но только та сказала, что наш род сам довольно силён в магии, и она сама сможет исполнить обряд. Я не скажу точно, сколько дворов она обошла (определённое количество нужно было), и перед каждой калиткой (воротами) прочитала заклинание, данное ведьмой, но через несколько дней моя мама, глаза которой настолько загноились, что она могла ходить только по стенке, начала выздоравливать. 
В общем, к чему это я… В битве участвует один очень славный товарищ, которого мелкий бес (которого он считает демоном) вытащил как-то из петли, и с тех самых пор он ему прислуживает. Бес этот, который пожелал именоваться Толиком, по словам носителя, выпить любит. И ему на это нужны деньги. Я сейчас не иронизирую. Думаю, так и есть. Он ему говорит не всё, и часто тупо кидает. Но иногда (видно, когда, выпить сильно хочется) буквально творит чудеса. Матом только сильно ругается). Для обычного обывателя – это фейк, обман. Но я видела подселенцев собственными глазами. И моя мать их видела. Не знаю (и не понимаю) как экзорцисты их изгоняют, но этот феномен реально имеет место быть.

----------


## tempo

Здравая мысль, и было бы неплохо качественно, вдумчиво, логично  и всесторонне мысель эту реализовать.
Доверяй, но трижды три раза проверяй истерично вещающих.
А ещё применяй подтвердившие эффективность методики, например, методика задавания и отвечания на вопрос "Cui bono?"  :Wink:

----------


## tempo

Post hoc, non est propter hoc.
 :Wink:

----------


## tempo

A posse ad esse ))

----------


## Morpho

Это уже становится невыносимым. У меня такое чувство, что я играю в прятки со всеми - провайдером, браузером, Роспотребнадзором...
Непонятно, почему кто-то решает, что мне есть (вводя эмбарго на некоторые продовольственные товары), куда мне заходить (блокируя подобные сайты), какой гражданской позиции придерживаться (оказывая давление при проведении выборов, переписи населения. и т. д.)
Я понимаю, что не все такие свободолюбивые, как я). И многим на эти нюансы, по большому счёту, наплевать. Наплевать, потому что они хорошей жизни и не видели. Но главное, даже НЕ ХОТЕЛИ.

----------


## Morpho

Не понимаю, куда исчез модератор. Ну, не хочешь ты контролировать происходящее, оставь полномочия тем, кто ещё сюда заходит и кому доверяешь.
Почему я должна наблюдать весь этот спам и прочую херню.

----------


## Артикль

А это Марго результаты прививки. QR код работает. Типа ангела хранителя.
Можешь меня поздравить. Брат двоюродный после второй прививки лежит в реанимации в тяжёлом состоянии. Нужна кровь.
У них в банке крови её нет. В понедельник надо ехать свою сдавать. Тогда выделят подходящую если не совпадает. И если
доживёт.

----------


## Morpho

А с чем конкретно тебя поздравить? С тем, что брат попал в реанимацию, или с тем, что надо сдавать кровь?
У тебя её не возьмут, не парься. Там за 48  часов перед сдачей крови бухать нельзя.

----------


## Артикль

Я не бухаю

----------


## Артикль

> .      Непонятно, почему кто-то решает, что мне есть (вводя эмбарго на некоторые продовольственные товары), куда мне заходить (блокируя подобные сайты), какой гражданской позиции придерживаться (оказывая давление при проведении выборов, переписи населения. и т. д.


 Прививки трёх типов бывают. Физраствор. Пустышка для отчётности и для того чтобы не сразу поняли. Яд. Может быстро быть летальный исход, либо растянутый во времени. Третья самая опасная. Геномная. Генное изменение в организме. Возможно рассчитана на изменение сознания и
подчинение чьей то воли. 
Но рогатому нужно именно добровольно принять сие снадобье. Потому и пишется документ что притензий вакцинируемый не имеет.

----------


## Morpho

> Но рогатому нужно именно добровольно принять сие снадобье. Потому и пишется документ что притензий вакцинируемый не имеет.


 Слуууушай… А ведь, действительно, если провести аналогию… Вот смотри, по преданиям, вампир/колдун/иная нечисть не может войти в дом, пока хозяин сам не пригласит. Фильм такой есть, классный, кстати, с одноимённым названием – "Впусти меня". Насчёт воздействия на сознание, конечно, звучит бредово. Но причинение вреда, идущее свыше, не может быть без согласия предполагаемой жертвы. Потому что ваши боги (не рогатый) вам дали право выбора, которого, на самом деле, нет. Гениально.

----------


## Morpho

> Я не бухаю


 Хех). Здесь, по-моему, только два человека признают то, что употребляют алкоголь - я и Набат. Остальные непьющие. И думающие, что сии пороки незаметны.

----------


## Morpho

Битву экстрасенсов продолжаю смотреть. В этой связи хочу продолжить тему о том, что многие даже не понимают, насколько хреново живут. По мелочам. Не в первый раз замечаю, что, приглашая домой съёмочную группу и зная (!), что их увидит, по меньшей мере, полстраны, даже не удосуживаются навести порядок в доме. Вот в такой срач зовут людей, рассказывают что-то о потусторонних силах, которые не дают им жизни, при этом годами не моют окна. Ну о каком порядке в голове можно говорить, если в квартире бардак. Не по фен-шую живёте, товарищи. Вот и мерещится всякое - так и хочется сказать.

----------


## tempo

"... И он сделает то, что всем, малым и великим, богатым и нищим, свободным и рабам, положено будет начертание на правую руку их или на чело их, и что никому нельзя будет ни покупать, ни продавать, кроме того, кто имеет это начертание, или имя зверя, или число имени его."
Ну, без QR-кода уже затруднительно и покупать, и продавать, и многое другое.

----------


## Артикль

> Хех). Здесь, по-моему, только два человека признают то, что употребляют алкоголь - я и Набат. Остальные непьющие. И думающие, что сии пороки незаметны.


 Блииин, ну имелось ввиду на данный момент дабы кровь сдавать можно без всяких там причиндалов

----------


## Morpho

> Блииин, ну имелось ввиду на данный момент дабы кровь сдавать можно без всяких там причиндалов


 Ну, ты и сейчас не совсем трезвый, давай будем честны. Раз без причиндалов кровь собрался сдавать  :Smile:

----------


## tempo

> Хех). Здесь, по-моему, только два человека признают то, что употребляют алкоголь - я и Набат. Остальные непьющие. И думающие, что сии пороки незаметны.


 Ещё microbe.
А я вот не пью - от алкоголя на крыльях перхоть ))

----------


## Morpho

> "... И он сделает то, что всем, малым и великим, богатым и нищим, свободным и рабам, положено будет начертание на правую руку их или на чело их, и что никому нельзя будет ни покупать, ни продавать, кроме того, кто имеет это начертание, или имя зверя, или число имени его."
> Ну, без QR-кода уже затруднительно и покупать, и продавать, и многое другое.


 Как ты объяснишь, что Бог, являясь, по сути, правящей здесь иерархией (и иже с ним) допускает подобное? Почему не останавливает?

----------


## Morpho

> Ещё microbe.
> А я вот не пью - от алкоголя на крыльях перхоть ))


 microbe исчез. И я очень надеюсь, что он больше не пьёт). А ты вообще молодец.

----------


## Артикль

> "... И он сделает то, что всем, малым и великим, богатым и нищим, свободным и рабам, положено будет начертание на правую руку их или на чело их, и что никому нельзя будет ни покупать, ни продавать, кроме того, кто имеет это начертание, или имя зверя, или число имени его."
> Ну, без QR-кода уже затруднительно и покупать, и продавать, и многое другое.


 .... И явится чёрный рынок, возможно и бартер и обрушит он торговые храмы народца хитровыебанного да пиздодельного и будут
рвать волоса они на жопе рыдая в платок носовой со знаком qr - кодовым разукрашенным.

----------


## tempo

Попы говорят, что боженька дал человекам свободу воли, и потому не держит руководящий и направляющий палец в жопе каждого.

----------


## Артикль

> Как ты объяснишь, что Бог, являясь, по сути, правящей здесь иерархией (и иже с ним) допускает подобное? Почему не останавливает?


 Попы примитивно слишком. Веды более полноценный ответ дают. Галактика выходит из области низких вибраций, нечесть
там остаётся и светлые Боги возвращаются.

PS нет не выпил если честно. Не сезон )

----------


## Morpho

Продолжу мысль, с вашего позволения… Вот ли дело у меня в квартире. Пригрозила всем поселенцам - хотите дальше безоблачного существования на просторах этих апартаментов - ведите себя тихо.  Иначе соли насыплю, огненные шары создам, и по периметру пущу, как профессор Терёшкин меня учил. И всё - тишина. Все заткнулись, задумались. Деваться-то некуда. Ведь и вправду могу выгнать. :Smile:

----------


## tempo

> Вот ли дело у меня в квартире. Пригрозила всем поселенцам


 Это ужасно - жить не одному.

----------


## Morpho

> Это ужасно - жить не одному.


 Не одному - это как? С человеком или призраками, шастающими где не попадя?)

----------


## Артикль

> Не одному - это как? С человеком или призраками, шастающими где не попадя?)


 ))))) А что у тебя призраки устраивают пьянки, драки, музыку по ночам и соседи полицию вызывают ?

----------


## tempo

> Не одному - это как? С человеком или призраками, шастающими где не попадя?)


 И, и.
Но во втором случае встаёт вопрос о наличии доказательств.

----------


## Morpho

> И, и.
> Но во втором случае встаёт вопрос о наличии доказательств.


 А если бы ты увидел, и не один раз, то как бы себя повёл? Искал бы доказательства, что бы кому-то доказать, при этом понимая, что доказать ты никак не сможешь?

----------


## Morpho

tempo, я даже говорить об этом не хочу... Смысла нет.

----------


## Morpho

> ))))) А что у тебя призраки устраивают пьянки, драки, музыку по ночам и соседи полицию вызывают ?


 Когда ты видишь, как женщина в цветастом халатике идёт по коридору и исчезает в комнате, а ты несёшься туда, а там никого - уже повод задуматься о своём психическом здоровье.

----------


## Артикль

> Когда ты видишь, как женщина в цветастом халатике идёт по коридору и исчезает в комнате, а ты несёшься туда, а там никого - уже повод задуматься о своём психическом здоровье.


 Ну дык психика или призраки ?

----------


## Артикль

Мне доводилось как то ночевать в одной квартире в провинциальном посёлке. Так там ночью спать невозможно. Грохот такой
как будто сантехнику меняют. Трубы пилят, звон падающих труб, голоса что-то обсуждают. Одна старуха переселиться хотела.
Местные утверждали что когда-то давно на том месте колдуны шабаш проводили.

----------


## Morpho

> Ну дык психика или призраки ?


 Я не знаю. Но я не спала. Я не была пьяна. Я была эмоционально стабильна в тот момент. Мои глаза видели то, что видели.

----------


## tempo

> Я не знаю. Но я не спала. Я не была пьяна. Я была эмоционально стабильна в тот момент. Мои глаза видели то, что видели.


 Может, поможет постоянно включённый видеорегистратор? И если ты нечто видишь, а он не видит, то появляется база для выводов.

----------


## Nabat

Какой он был национальности?

----------


## Nabat

Дагестанский?

----------


## Morpho

Всё, что-то сложно стало заходить на сайт. Каждый раз прокси добавлять, и то, не факт, что откроется. 
Блин, кроме того... зачем-то этого придурошного ещё трогала, такое только палочкой трогают, а я прямо по полной решила вляпаться.

----------


## Morpho

С другой стороны, хорошо, что здесь, а не в реале)

----------


## Артикль

Брат меня отстранил от сдачи крови. У него срок прошёл после прививки и теперь может сам сдать.

----------


## tempo

> Всё, что-то сложно стало заходить на сайт. Каждый раз прокси добавлять, и то, не факт, что откроется.


 Обход блокировок для чайников
https://tjournal.ru/flood/50103-no-blocks
Мне больше всего нравится вариант дополнения для Firefox.

----------


## Артикль

А почему у меня то всё заходит без всяких прокси и обходов ?

----------


## Morpho

> Брат меня отстранил от сдачи крови. У него срок прошёл после прививки и теперь может сам сдать.


 Сам себе сдаст?

----------


## Morpho

> А почему у меня то всё заходит без всяких прокси и обходов ?


 Потому что не все провайдеры блокируют. Например, на смартфоне у меня мегафон, без проблем могу зайти. Но я уже писала, что не удобно, плохо видно.

----------


## Morpho

> Обход блокировок для чайников
> https://tjournal.ru/flood/50103-no-blocks
> Мне больше всего нравится вариант дополнения для Firefox.


 Самое смешное, что представленные там веб-сервисы сами заблокированы на территории РФ. 
Я установила friGate, причём сначала в браузер Opera, и, поработав несколько дней, Opera сочла этот ресурс опасным и предложила удалить, без вариантов. 
Тогда я в Chrome установила, на следующий день опять не могла зайти, пока не добавила туда ещё десяток прокси адресов. Пока вот работает.

----------


## Артикль

> Сам себе сдаст?


 Их два. Они родные, мне двоюродные.

----------


## Morpho

У некоторых людей, скажу я вам, странные и необычные привычки. Кто-то, например, собирает марки. Не так давно, кстати, собственники очень редкой и ценной почтовой марки решили её разделить и продать частями на аукционе. Ну, теперь, хотя бы понятен смысл поиска артефактов, осколки которого разбросаны по всему миру. Некоторые коллекционируют бабочек. А кто-то постоянно хочет помочь всем, кто попадается под руку, пытаясь, видимо, обрести какое-то собственное счастье, а потом ведёт себя так, что счастье убегает, высоко вскидывая колени. И вместо счастья человеку достаётся жизненный опыт, которого он, не то, что не ценит, но и не осознаёт. Remarque, я, конечно, зареклась тебя где-либо упоминать. Но, бог свидетель, удержаться не было сил. Это-то что-то нереальное творится, товарищи. Я не хочу у него спрашивать, как же он допустил, что некоторые моменты его общения с больным на голову пациентом из СНГ дали отрицательные результаты. Я так же не хочу спрашивать, почему пациент рассчитывал на помощь нашего товарища из Берлина, как будто тот является психотерапевтом. Почему негативные эмоции у пациента дали о себе знать, меня тоже не интересует. А вот, собственно, сам "врач", ни разу не задумался о том, кто и зачем ему пишет?

----------


## tempo

> А вот, собственно, сам "врач", ни разу не задумался о том, кто и зачем ему пишет?


 Ну конечно же, нет.
Ты предлагаешь херру заняться саморефлексией, тогда как маниакальным субъектам вполне достаточно одной сверхценной идеи, и хоть трава потом не расти.

----------


## Morpho

Следующий эпизод, раз уж начала. Remarque, тебя с какого момента так торкать-то начало? Как минимум, мания величия в анамнезе. Великий тролль и трахер всея Руси. Неплохо, неплохо. Судя по количеству тобой затролленных, можно судить о количестве твоих сексуальных побед. Статистика показывает, что данные равны нулю. Странно, что ты вообще этого не видишь.

----------


## Morpho

Удивительно, но я всего лишь дважды теряла голову на подобных форумах - первый раз по дьяволу, а второй- по дураку.

----------


## Morpho

сегодня было примерно так:
https://www.tiktok.com/@gubenko_life...=1636751033906

----------


## Morpho

а это в понедельник

----------


## Morpho

> всегда найдётся какой-то старый гей который будет мешать тебе заниматься чем-то в чём можешь преуспеть. максимальное отвращение к таким.


 


> Жаль, что не могу полностью быть сосредоточенной на хороших моментах своей жизни, а приходится иметь дело с каким-то дерьмом.


 У вас, бедолаг, всегда так – то х*й длинный, то рубаха короткая. Всё кто-то вам мешает. Ну, давайте, сюда тоже будем по QR-коду справки из ПНД пускать. Вот заживёте тогда.

----------


## Nabat

> Самое смешное, что представленные там веб-сервисы сами заблокированы на территории РФ.
> Я установила friGate, причём сначала в браузер Opera, и, поработав несколько дней, Opera сочла этот ресурс опасным и предложила удалить, без вариантов.
> Тогда я в Chrome установила, на следующий день опять не могла зайти, пока не добавила туда ещё десяток прокси адресов. Пока вот работает.


 Это как гланды через задницу удалять. Поставь Tor браузер и нее парься.

----------


## Morpho

> Поставь Tor браузер и нее парься.


 Это самое первое, что я сделала. Но он ооочень медленный. И почему-то у меня там через раз получалось авторизоваться.

----------


## tempo

> Но он ооочень медленный. И почему-то у меня там через раз получалось авторизоваться.


 Это из-за особенностей обхода блокировок.
Если интересно, как он работает:
https://habr.com/ru/post/357128/
Отключишь загрузку изображений - сможешь собачиться здесь быстрее и практически без потерь в качестве ))

----------


## Morpho

Примерно знала, как он работает, в общих чертах. Но информация интересная. 
Решила даже зайти и написать по этой сети. Вроде не так тормозит, как в первый раз.

----------


## Morpho

Как я и предполагала, во второй раз не получилось авторизоваться. Вот поэтому приходится удалять гланды через задницу.  :Mad:

----------


## tempo

> Как я и предполагала, во второй раз не получилось авторизоваться.


 Нужно пробовать ещё и ещё.
Возможность подключения носит вероятностный характер, это ж следует из принципа работы Tor.
По мере того, как системой будут пользоваться всё больше и больше, должно стать легче.
Есть ещё вариант - раздать инет по WiFi с телефона (у тебя ж на нём всё работает), и подключить комп через точку доступа, которую изобразит из себя телефон.

----------


## Morpho

У Трау, похоже, есть какая-то отработанная годами схема страданий по парням.
1. Благодарность - спасибо, что ты был в моей жизни. Звучит, как желание скрыть истинные эмоции и слабая надежда на то, что он передумает.
2. Обвинение. Эмоции берут верх – за то, что ты сделал со мной, гореть тебе в аду. Попытка надавить на жалость и слабая надежда на то, что он передумает.
3. Воспоминания - а помнишь… на что я была готова ради тебя… Просто слабая надежда на то, что он передумает.
4. Медитация на английском для повышения самооценки.
5. Сожаление – ничего не вернуть, прощай, сентябрь 2099... Надежды нет.
6. Идентификация – разглашение ФИО. Получи фашист гранату.
7. Истерика - ой, а у меня новый друг для новой истории! И ты мне в этом помог! Как же я тебе благодарна! Я хочу, чтобы ты тоже был счастлив!
8. Разоблачение. Предателей отпускают, как шарики в небо. Но, думаю, это ещё не конец. От таких шарик придётся отдирать вместе с кожей.

----------


## Morpho

Вот это мы отметили сегодня день бухгалтера. Дружбанчик мой нетрадиционной ориентации напился вдрабадан, еле до дома довезла, адрес забыл… Но ему можно – скоро в Белом доме работать будет. К сожалению, не в том, что расположен по адресу:  Пенсильвания-авеню, 1600. Ну ладно, в масштабе нашей области это тоже достижение. В общем, всё прошло замечательно. С вручением грамот, застольем, танцами и исполнением "Только мы с конём по полю идём".

----------


## Morpho

Сегодня тезис, мной предложенный, звучал так: "Человек должен уметь жить сам и давать жить другим". В основе лежит мой опыт работы в образовательной организации. Я, ничуть не преувеличивая, могу сказать, что имела способность "раздуть" штатное расписание так, что даже специалисты не могли придраться и сократить финансирование. Увеличивая ФОТ, я создавала не только подушку безопасности, но и свободные средства, впоследствии направленные на начисление единовременных стимулирующих выплат. Спорить со мной сложно, и я эту способность тоже использовала. Но зато люди в моей организации получали неплохие премии. Я им давала жить. И жила сама, имея з/плату в 2014 году почти такую же, как и сейчас. Были другие, "правильные", с кем пришлось поспорить. Они считали, что ФОТ должен формироваться правильно, с учётом небольших з/п, предусмотренных государством. Да-да, не поверите, но есть такие личности. То есть, я обходила правила, ради людей. А они считают, что это неправильно, незаконно. И сами при этом живут в полной заднице. Например, с мамой, мужем, великовозрастным сыном в трёшке. Считают, что каменная столешница(!) – роскошь, о чём мне не преминут высказать. Мальдивы – роскошь, стоящая осуждения. Муж одной такой осуждающей летом этого года с многозначительным выражением лица произнёс: "делай загранпаспорт". И отвёз её в Турцию (хорошо, не Геленджик). Там напиздил тапок, чтобы "было что подарить падчерице". А потом она билась, пытаясь отвоевать подработку в виде замещения. Наверное, чтобы помочь оплатить очередные амбиции своего супруга

----------


## Morpho

Такой образ жизни, я почерпнула в Баку, где провела значительную часть своего детства и юности. Родная сестра моей бабушки работала на заправке, что по тем временам было очень респектабельно. Каждый день тетя Вера возвращалась домой на такси с полными сумками продуктов. Она кормила всю семью, включая своего непутёвого мужа.  Дед Ваня сильно пил. И нигде не работал. Ночами он воровал из холодильника смалец и жарил картошку. Утром тётя Вера яростно его ругала. Я помню, как он варил печёнку для своего кота Васьки. Запах стоял на всю улицу. Наверное, кроме кота он уже никого не любил. Были ещё хомяки. Для них была построена целая комната. Серые, розовые, голубые. Их разводил мой троюродный брат. 
Во дворе рос инжир, это было моё самое любимое дерево. Когда мне стукнуло 17 и я посмотрела фильм "Греческая смоковница", то подумала о совпадениях). Персики, груши, помидоры… Если, покупая помидоры, вам заявят страну происхождения "Азербайджан", то не верьте. Чтобы оценить вкус бакинских томатов, вам надо посетить эту страну. Никак иначе. Как и гранатов. Вкус всегда на родине. Это так же, как вкусом настоящей пиццы можно насладиться только в Италии, суши – в Японии, хамоном – в Испании.

----------


## Morpho

Сегодня у меня был день заботы о людях. Странных людях. 
Утром на остановке ко мне подошла бабушка и спросила, как доехать до кладбища. Диалог (я):
- До какого?
- Как до какого?
- У нас полно кладбищ, может, вам в Заречье надо?
- Да нет, на Мыльную. 
- Это первый автобус, он здесь не проходит. 
- Я знаю, мне говорили, только я на первый троллейбус села, перепутала. Куда мне теперь?
- Вам теперь с пересадкой. 
- Это как?
- Доедете со мной до Политехнического института, перейдёте через подземный переход….
- Это низом?
- Низом. Дальше на остановке ждёте 1 автобус. 
Она как-то насмешливо посмотрела на меня… 
Подошёл автобус, я села. И почему-то мне стало неспокойно. Я стала искать её взглядом. Нашла, она сидела, видно, кто-то уступил… Она смотрела на меня. Я зачем-то начала повторно ей объяснять, где ей выйти и как добраться до кладбища. Она встала(!) со своего места, подошла ко мне и внимательно ещё раз выслушала. Я стояла от неё на достаточном расстоянии, и думала, что, вот сейчас, кто-то займёт её место. Но этого не произошло. Она так же спокойно вернулась обратно. Я обещала ей сказать, где ей выходить. Я всю дорогу до этой остановки боялась посмотреть в её сторону. Я боялась, что она исчезнет. Глупость какая. Не знаю, почему. Но я всё время смотрела, а она была так спокойна… Она как будто родная мне, не могу объяснить это. Я почувствовала к ней необычайное притяжение. К этой маленькой старушке с пронзительно-умными глазами.

----------


## Nabat

Это в какой должности ты была? (отлистывая три сообщения назад)

----------


## tempo

Возможно, бабушка выглядела так нездешне, потому что ехала на место своего предполагаемого упокоения.

----------


## Morpho

> Это в какой должности ты была? (отлистывая три сообщения назад)


 В должности бухгалтера по заработной плате. Даже не главного.

----------


## Nabat

Вот. И мне помнится, что раньше именно так ты и говорила. А амбиций как у начальника сектора экономики и финансов. Диссонанс.

----------


## Morpho

> Возможно, бабушка выглядела так нездешне, потому что ехала на место своего предполагаемого упокоения.


 Логика: бабушка плохо знает город, потому что приехала из глухой деревни. Она знает, что такое подземный переход на уровне "низом", что значит, под землей. 
Она была уверена, что кладбище у нас одно - на Мыльной. Хотя есть другие. На вопрос: "1, 2, 3, 4?" она не смогла ответить, как будто точно не знала, куда ей. 
Мои ощущения. Она мне почему-то очень понравилась. Притягательно.

----------


## Morpho

> Вот. И мне помнится, что раньше именно так ты и говорила. А амбиций как у начальника сектора экономики и финансов. Диссонанс.


 Почему диссонанс? Ничуть. В мои обязанности входило составление бюджетной сметы по з/п. А министерство утверждало то, что было в составляемом мной проекте. Ты просто далёк от этой системы, и тебе кажется, что этим занимаются практически небожители). Это не так.

----------


## tempo

> Мои ощущения. Она мне почему-то очень понравилась. Притягательно.


 Вот поэтому мне и кажется, что ехала она ознакомиться с последней локацией.
Люди, которые на "ты" с собственной смертью, привлекают своей непривязанностью. Например, настоящие монахи.

----------


## Morpho

> Вот поэтому мне и кажется, что ехала она ознакомиться с последней локацией.
> Люди, которые на "ты" с собственной смертью, привлекают своей непривязанностью. Например, настоящие монахи.


 Не было возможности пообщаться с настоящими монахами, но знаю, что есть такие. Для меня настоящий монах в картине "Монах и бес" видится. Вот таким и должен быть. Не ненавидеть противоположную высшую суть, а принимать, и проявлять уважение, а если необходимо, то сострадание.

----------


## tempo

Те немногие настоящие, которых я знаю, тоже не догматичны ни разу, как и в фильме. И пошутить не прочь, без скабрезностей, конечно.
Жаль, фильм посмотреть не могу, приходится довольствоваться сценарием, а остальное "доснять" самому.

----------


## Morpho

Недавно прочитала, что южнокорейский сериал "Зов ада" бьёт рейтинги на Нетфликс, сместив с первой строчки нашумевший проект "Игра в кальмара". Посмотрела и поняла, что нет на этой планете страшнее монстра, чем человек. Как легко им что-то внушить. Заставить бояться. Отключить им разум. Сделать из них послушных рабов, которые молниеносно будут реагировать на звук хозяйского хлыста. Ничего не напоминает? И даже демоны из ада не понадобятся, как наглядное пособие. Стадо само будет давить, топтать, убивать друг друга - только вложите в их головы  ̶р̶е̶л̶и̶г̶и̶ю̶  доктрину. Лишь малая часть вменяемых будет смотреть на это безумие, не в силах что-то изменить. В сериале эта часть в лице адвоката Мин чуть ли не в одиночку успешно противостоит секте, открывая людям истину. И тогда они (люди) снова становятся людьми. До следующей доктрины. 
Володя, который пишет макрос. Мне понятна твоя боль. Я, наверное, не доживу до того счастливого постклиматического, но предпенсионного момента, когда на полном основании смогу засовывать скрепки в принтер без отрицательных для себя последствий. И вряд ли здравый смысл/консерватизм тому виной, что я не могу на данном этапе изменить вид деятельности. Дело в том, что после 40 мы уже так себе достигаторы. Гормональный спад не оставляет шансов - если до этого возраста не удалось себя реализовать в профессии, то после… желания уже не так сильны.

----------


## Morpho

У Ванечки сегодня День Рождения :Smile:  Я надеюсь, что у него всё норм. 
С ДР, зайчик :Smile:

----------


## Nabat

> Как легко им что-то внушить.


 Абсолютно верно. Как пример - чтобы массы смогли оценить корейское кино его обязательно надо было показать на Нетфликс. И ничего, что пик качества этого кинематографа пришелся на период с середины нулевых до середины десятых годов. И когда я, в  году так в 2014, настойчиво советовал своим знакомым, а также на этом форуме азиатское кино, меня никто не слышал. Зато теперь все обсуждают взахлеб "Паразитов" и "Кальмаров", хотя это лишь бледная тень от того, что раньше снимали корейцы, их планка резко просела.

----------


## Anisa_96

> У вас, бедолаг, всегда так – то х*й длинный, то рубаха короткая. Всё кто-то вам мешает. Ну, давайте, сюда тоже будем по QR-коду справки из ПНД пускать. Вот заживёте тогда.


 Слушай Морфо, что тебе надо? Отстань, просто отстань и не пиши всякие гадости про меня. У меня всё слава Богу сейчас неплохо, не приходится жаловаться на что-то, никто меня не беспокоит, не нервирует.



> А вот, собственно, сам "врач", ни разу не задумался о том, кто и зачем ему пишет?


 Что ты имеешь ввиду? Или тебе что-то известно, но ты не договориваешь?

----------


## Dementiy

> Зато теперь все обсуждают взахлеб "Паразитов" и "Кальмаров"


 О... "кальмары" раскручивались по всем правилам современного пиара. Нетфликс - только малая часть.
Кальмар - очень хороший пример того, как сегодня работают СМИ. Это уже целая армия, способная решать боевые задачи по раскрутки и впариванию чего угодно. 
Не знаю, насколько самостоятельны члены этой армии, но есть люди которые умеют работать с ней. Давя на нужные "кнопки" и рычаги они научились получать желаемый результат.
Я немного связан с этим (по работе) и поэтому хорошо вижу когда идет пиар-компания. Да и любой наблюдательный человек может увидеть эту "игру". В основном, пиарщики тупо повышают цитируемость ключевых слов.
И кстати, инфодемия (или пЛандемия) - это тоже информационная компания. Если нужен живой пример, посмотрите как пиарят новый штамп на букву "О".

----------


## Morpho

> Зато теперь все обсуждают взахлеб "Паразитов" и "Кальмаров", хотя это лишь бледная тень от того, что раньше снимали корейцы, их планка резко просела.


 



> О... "кальмары" раскручивались по всем правилам современного пиара


 
Мне не до конца понятны механизмы и принципы, по которым работают пиар-компании, но они работают. Потому что обсуждают, действительно, все, кому не лень. По каким-то неведомым причинам стало модным увидеть эти проекты. Хотя, смотреть, на мой взгляд, не на что. Просмотр "Кальмаров" ограничился для меня трейлером. Этого было достаточно, чтобы понять, что, не интересно. "Зов ада" посмотрела, но впечатление неоднозначное. С одной стороны, почудился вдруг глубокий смысл. Но уже сейчас понимаю, что, почудилось… Остался в памяти сомнительный графон (кто создавал этих трёх товарищей из ада?), путаница персонажей (почти все корейцы на одно лицо) и преследующий на протяжении всего действа вопрос: "Какого хрена здесь происходит???".

----------


## Nabat

> О... "кальмары" раскручивались по всем правилам современного пиара. Нетфликс - только малая часть.
> Кальмар - очень хороший пример того, как сегодня работают СМИ.


 Согласен, сразу это заподозрил, когда со всех сторон пошла настойчивая информация по довольно-таки среднему произведению.




> Это уже целая армия, способная решать боевые задачи по раскрутки и впариванию чего угодно.
> Не знаю, насколько самостоятельны члены этой армии, но есть люди которые умеют работать с ней. Давя на нужные "кнопки" и рычаги они научились получать желаемый результат.


 Это работает так давно, что нас еще на свете не было. Лет 10 назад об этой технологии достаточно подробно рассказывал Игорь Ашманов.




> И кстати, инфодемия (или пЛандемия) - это тоже информационная компания. Если нужен живой пример, посмотрите как пиарят новый штамп на букву "О".


 Тут настолько все шито белыми нитками, что я все эти вбросы раскусил еще на ранних попытках, которые закончились провалом. Назывались эти попытки Свинной грипп, Эбола и Атипичная пневмония.

----------


## Morpho

Похоже, у местных фей массовое сезонное обострение  :Smile:

----------


## Anisa_96

Поверь Морфо, я в полном адеквате, к тому же осень прошла  :Smile:

----------


## tempo

> смотреть, на мой взгляд, не на что.


 Лучшее из современного, видимо. То, что это, по сути, пустая жвачка с привкусом "современности", никого не ипёт.
Но зато некая часть тех, кто мог бы вешать буржуев на фонарях, будет вместо этого богоугодного дела жевать "Кальмара".

----------


## Dementiy

> Это работает так давно, что нас еще на свете не было. Лет 10 назад об этой технологии достаточно подробно рассказывал Игорь Ашманов.


 Наверное... Ашманов мне нравится (хоть он и олигарх). По крайней мере, Игорь называет вещи своими именами: черное - черным, а белое - белым.
Наталью Касперскую еще интересно послушать, но она редко выступает.

----------


## Morpho

Обожаю людей, которым я мешаю жить. Особенно душевнобольных, которые маскируются под духовнобогатых. Они обычно делают так: сначала мельтешат перед глазами, а когда на них не обращают внимания, то применяют замусоленный донельзя паттерн мышления - я им просто завидую.  На эту тему есть прекрасный женский статус, который восхищает меня даже больше, чем "трудно забыть, легко потерять и невозможно найти": "Если я чёрном списке у мужчины - я его слабость, а если у девушки - я её зависть". Ты в чёрном списке, потому что задолбала всех своим идиотизмом - это единственная причина! Но, как бы то ни было, теория про зависть меня повеселила. Ну хорошо, думаю, пусть будет так. Сегодня я снова буду им завидовать.  Ну что же поделать, если другие эмоции людям недоступны, приходится подстраиваться под аудиторию. :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

Не совсем удобно писать на работе - отвлекают и не дают сосредоточиться на зависти.
Ну так вот. Осень уже прошла, и адекватных людей стало больше. Это не может не радовать. Главное, всё помнить, всех узнавать и всё контролировать. А те маленькие зелёные человечки, которые кружатся вокруг в хороводе - это просто друзья. Как Ремарк попал в круг этих лиц, ума не приложу. И прямо в самый разгар рецидива, когда осень на дворе - вот и напихали ему в панамку люлей. И не ему одному. Только Ванечка молодец. Правда, ответственный очень. Решил маму с собой взять, в увлекательное путешествие по кругам ада. Он так рассудил, что один такое счастье не потянет - надо, чтобы маме тоже хорошо было. Он бы ещё какую-нибудь девушку с удовольствием осчастливил, но почему-то желающих нет. Неромантичные все какие-то…

----------


## tempo

> Только Ванечка молодец. Правда, ответственный очень. Решил маму с собой взять, в увлекательное путешествие по кругам ада. Он так рассудил, что один такое счастье не потянет - надо, чтобы маме тоже хорошо было.


 Ещё вопрос, кто кого с собой тянет.
Представь, Феня, себя мамой. Ты бы собралась ни с хуя на тот свет по приглашению достоверно нездорового головой сына?

----------


## Morpho

tempo, я не считаю его нездоровым на голову. Напротив, в отсутствии здравомыслия его не заподозришь. Я понимаю его мотивы ухода. И понимаю, что это решение, скорее вынужденное, чем осознанное. И пишу сейчас об этом именно потому, что представить себя мамой мне гораздо легче, чем тебе себя отцом, пусть детей у меня нет. Если дитятко на протяжении многих лет затрагивает тему суицида, то, по меньшей мере, чувство вины я бы уже начала испытывать. За то, что он оказался в мире, который стал его тюрьмой. За то, что ничем нельзя помочь. За то, что он постоянно чувствует боль и разочарование. Потом чувство вины сменится на желание всё исправить, сделать, как "лучше". То есть, сдаться и начать играть по его правилам. А он манипулятор, масочник. Он играет свою страшную роль, и сам искренне верит, что поступает милосердно.

----------


## tempo

Ну, насчёт _здраво_мыслия ты точно не права.
Как и насчёт злобного мира. Да, мир не стелется гладкой и во всех отношениях приятной дорожкой, но в данном случае ничего особо проблемного нет.
Есть завышенные запросы и желание непременной сбычи мечт.
"Отморожу уши назло бабушке" в полный рост, только с поправкой - бабушку тоже на мороз.
Инфантилизм, воспитанный ни кем иным как родительницей, тоже нездоровой на голову. Это ж надо придумать - потакать дитятку в самоубийстве.

----------


## Anisa_96

Уфффф, тема закрыта Морфо. Вот это твоё возвращение снова и снова к этой теме говорит как минимум о твоей не совсем адекватной психике, может нервишки нужно подлечить. То что с нервами связано по-моему хорошо поддаётся лечению. Я сама тоже порой бываю раздражительной, но до такой степени накручивать, нет.

----------


## Morpho

> Уфффф, тема закрыта Морфо. Вот это твоё возвращение снова и снова к этой теме говорит как минимум о твоей не совсем адекватной психике, может нервишки нужно подлечить. То что с нервами связано по-моему хорошо поддаётся лечению. Я сама тоже порой бываю раздражительной, но до такой степени накручивать, нет.


 Послушай меня, человек с адекватной психикой… Для кого весь этот спектакль? Или ты думаешь, я не поняла, кто Трау подсказал поднять архивы хрен знает какой давности? А эта твоя слишком запоздалая реакция на пост, в котором даже имени твоего не прозвучало… Я знаю, что он был прочитан в тот же день, а "Караул!!!" прозвучало две недели спустя. Интересный факт, правда? На одном форуме мне уже встречался человек с таким г*вном внутри… Ну да ладно… Так что, темы закрывать будешь в другом месте, а здесь я решаю, что делать. У тебя есть только одно право - не реагировать.

----------


## Morpho

> Инфантилизм, воспитанный ни кем иным как родительницей, тоже нездоровой на голову. Это ж надо придумать - потакать дитятку в самоубийстве.


 Блин, tempo… Ну ты даже её не знаешь, зачем оскорблять-то. Во всей этой истории мне её одну только и жалко. Жалко так, как может жалеть других человек, который сам глубоко несчастен. А вообще… надоело уже всё, пусть делают, что хотят. Мне уже реально нехорошо от того, что он пишет, я не хочу об этом ни говорить, ни читать.

----------


## tempo

Согласие на совместное су - это потакание. Чего же боле..?
Спектакль притомил - это да.
Но, с другой стороны, мастурбация на тему су с постепенным поднятием ставок - это способ отсрачить действие, ведущее к концу. Так что нехай.
Извини за мой французский, но иначе - только на нецензурном русском )

----------


## Anisa_96

Слушай сюда, уёбище, ты меня правда рассмешила про Трау, у тебя уже походу конкретно крыша едет. Сгинь. Пошла на х...

----------


## Anisa_96

Я не удивлюсь, если Морфо -это мужик какой-нибудь, сидит и троллит. Некоторых это забавляет. Никогда не понимала, что есть забавного в этом

----------


## Morpho

Встала не с той ноги, дорогая?) 
Ну, про мужика ты уж слишком… Зачем же по себе судить. Хотя, знаешь… быть женщиной с мужским характером всё-таки лучше, чем мужику - бабой. 
А с тем вышеупомянутым товарищем вы бы дивную партию составили).

----------


## Morpho

> Согласие на совместное су - это потакание. Чего же боле..?


 В данном случае имело место быть психологическое насилие, не побоюсь этого слова. Тем более, если учесть возраст матери и тот факт, что манипулятор - её собственный сын.

----------


## Morpho

Блин, как меня достали эти дурацкие развлечения на корпоративах, которые так веселят других. Сейчас планировали, как они будут угорать на вечеринке. Краткое содержание: каждый купит какой-нибудь подарок в пределах 200 рублей, на своё усмотрение. Но не шоколад. Это первое, что меня насторожило. Осторожно интересуюсь, что они предполагают купить на эти бешеные деньги. Предложили несколько вариантов, самый креативный из которых - мыло dove. Ага, думаю. Я час назад на Вайлдберриз заказала себе кусочек ручной работы из натуральных ингредиентов, втрое дороже названной суммы. С ароматом тыквенного пирога и кленового сиропа. Но здесь я хотя бы уверена, что получу удовольствие, используя его. А зачем мне мыло dove? Оно мне не нравится, я не хочу такой подарок. Вы не думайте, что я сноб какой-то. Я просто не понимаю, зачем дарить подарки, которые не нужны. Дарите деньги.  Или то, что в любом случае можно использовать. Но здесь условие - шоколад нельзя. Дальше по плану накидать в шапку бумажек с ФИО, и тянуть. Кого вытянешь, того и поздравлять пойдешь. С мылом. Вот скажите мне, что, бл*ть, здесь смешного? Почему эта дичь кажется им прикольной?

----------


## tempo

Купи моток верёвки, один на всех, раз мыло уже есть )))

----------


## Morpho

> Купи моток верёвки


 Думаешь, 200 рублей хватит?)

----------


## Morpho

Я что психанула-то… Не из-за того, что конкурс дебильный, или подарок мне заведомо не понравится. Просто, когда я сказала, что не буду участвовать, то ещё несколько человек вслед за мной отказались. И тут началось… "А что, у вас какие-то комплексы?" "А как вы отмечаете праздники, просто сидите за столом?" "Вам не интересно, потому что вы в каком-то своём мире живете?" Ну понимаете, да? Ну я и ответила. Да, не интересно. Да, живу в своём мире и никого не заставляю его понимать. Жду от других того же. Я интроверт и не виновата в этом. Я не выбирала себе тип личности, какой достался, с тем и хожу. Я ничего не имею против вас, но и вы научитесь держать дистанцию. Мы не семья. Мы - коллеги.  А значит, вы чужие.

----------


## tempo

> Думаешь, 200 рублей хватит?)


 Скажешь, что верёвка б/у  :Smile:

----------


## Traumerei

"Дарите деньги" - хороший посыл. 
А мне нравится "Тайный Санта",особенно если обмен международный. 
Уже года 3 участвую, в первый раз прислали конфеты и календарь, в прошлом году посылку с едой и книгами из США. В этом году тоже хочу что-то такое замутить)))

----------


## Morpho

> А мне нравится "Тайный Санта",особенно если обмен международный.


 Международный, может, чуточку поинтересней. 
Но вот эти вот вещи в "Тайном Санте" - веселье, радость, а главное - ощущение чудес, по каким-то причинам мне не доступны. Вообще очень многое из того, что нравится большинству людей, мне кажется нелогичным, или даже откровенно глупым. И так с самого детства. Все (или почти все) дети мечтали, чтобы их отправили летом в пионерский лагерь, а для меня страшнее было только попасть в исправительную колонию. Кстати, эти лагеря мне окончательно психику расшатали. Жить по расписанию ещё как-то получалось. Но вот эти конкурсы и спортивные мероприятия… Это что-то. Никогда не могла понять, как можно радоваться, если тебя засунули в мешок и заставили прыгать наперегонки с такими же безумцами. А эта "безобидная" традиция мазать всех подряд зубной пастой… Я же каждый день до полуночи не могла заснуть, ждала, когда мальчишки к нам в палату проберутся. А потом как-то от усталости вырубилась, и они намазали. Я не заметила, и в таком виде на утреннюю зарядку припёрлась. Всем было очень весело. Кроме меня. С тех самых пор я не могу понять: это как же должно быть хреново дома, если человек по собственному желанию в пионерлагерь едет. Ну, или скорее всего, это я что-то не понимаю, потому что живу в своём мире.

----------


## tempo

Вообще-то, Санта по определению дарит подарки безвозмездно, то есть даром  :Smile: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wS3OP9hxqHU
А в случае с игрой в Тайного Санту мы имеем дело с бесконечно одинокими людьми, играющими в хоть какое-то подобие отношений. К тому же, ещё и бесконтактно играющими.
Лечиццо тайносантовцам надо.

----------


## Morpho

> А в случае с игрой в Тайного Санту мы имеем дело с бесконечно одинокими людьми, играющими в хоть какое-то подобие отношений


 Не думаю. Скорее всего, желание кого-то тайно осчастливить, хоть и удалённо). Людям не так приятны сами добрые дела, как мысль о том, что именно они являются источником этих дел. Проще говоря, творят добро и сами себе умиляются: вот это я молодец, щас какая-нибудь сирота с Беверли-Хиллз получит мой магнитик и расплачется от счастья. В худшем проявлении эта игра может вызвать чувство обиды - если произойдёт неравноценный обмен, например.

----------


## tempo

Ну, самые наивные, наверное, так и думают. А если наивности на уровне Traumerei , то тогда магнитик меняется на какой-либо ништяк  :Smile: 
P.S. Нехилые хиллз были у этой Беверли, раз в их честь назвали целый город )))

----------


## Morpho

Прочитала "Итоги?" в дневниках. Вот, думаю, живут же люди. Несутся куда-то на край земли, потом обратно… Их предают, они предают… А у меня что? Давайте смотреть. В начале года зарегистрировалась на СЗ, через 3 дня удалила страницу. Я не могла это читать - смех и злоба душили меня. Недавно тёте приснился сон: сын давнего друга семьи рассекал перед ней в трусах и прозрачно намекал, что где-то там, в будуаре, под бархатным балдахином, я томно вздыхаю, ожидая его участия. Знаете, что сделала моя тётя, посмотрев сей сомнительный сон? Она позвонила его матери и всё рассказала, предупредив, что сон вещий, и деваться её сынку теперь некуда. Не, ну правильно… После такого сна, он, как истинный джентльмен, просто обязан был на мне жениться. Но мама евойная почему-то воспротивилась нашему счастью. Сказала, что я старше его и это никуда не годится. "Не бойтесь, мама" - мысленно сказала я ей. Я своим жизнь не порчу, найду кого-нибудь на стороне, кого не жалко).

----------


## tempo

Феня, твоей тёте, в силу возраста, пора задумываться о душе и приобретении похоронных принадлежностей, а не о мужчинах ))

----------


## Morpho

> Феня, твоей тёте, в силу возраста, пора задумываться о душе и приобретении похоронных принадлежностей, а не о мужчинах ))


 А она о них и не думает. Её больше волнует вопрос, кому достанется моё миллионное (в рублях) состояние). Ей надо меня "пристроить" так, чтобы на виду была). А у того "жениха" детей не будет, и она это знает. А в таком случае, весь капитал переходит её детям. Вот и вся сказка.

----------


## Morpho

"Когда твоё влияние растёт, появляются те, кому это не нравится. Я знал, что рано, или поздно, меня накроют. Поэтому спрятал деньги по всему миру. Самоё время отправиться в путешествие"
Вот когда я смогу сказать эти слова, тогда я почувствую себя свободной от этого мира. А я их, рано, или поздно скажу. А пока поработаем. Ведь именно это предназначение у каждого здесь - работа. Кому-то выше (ещё выше, чем вы думаете) нужны рабы.

----------


## Morpho

Как-то на личном раскладе мне один очень известный таролог сказала, что я ненавижу мужчин). 
"Это у нас семейное" - успокоила я её. Моя бабушка, всегда считала, что должна была прожить эту жизнь в одиночестве, ибо мужчины отвлекают от самопознания. Мама просто ушла из отношений после предательства. Я думала, что не проживу и месяца, если его не уберут. Его убрали. Я любила его. Но жить мне лучше одной. 
Теперь  я могу зажигать свечи, раскладывать Таро, проводить ритуалы... И мне никто ничего не скажет.

----------


## tempo

> Её больше волнует вопрос, кому достанется моё миллионное (в рублях) состояние). Ей надо меня "пристроить"


 У неё, безусловно, благие намерения )

----------


## Morpho

> У неё, безусловно, благие намерения )


  :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

"Люблю людей и по наивности, открыто с ними говорю. Я глупо жду открытости, а позже горестно молчу"
Знакомо?) 
"Мудрость жизни - штука эфемерная. Кто-то может выдавать грандиозные мысли сидя в тесной кухоньке, а кто-то писать произведения, которые поймут через десятилетия. Но есть такая мудрость, которой пользовались еще в Ватикане и древнем Риме: умение не сказать лишнего. В детстве я был разговорчивым малым, многое рассказывал о себе, любил прихвастнуть и даже рассказать то, чего не было - это свойственно многим детям. Я полагал, что таким образом завоюю популярность, друзей и уважение - чем не самореклама? К моему счастью, мой учитель сказал следующее: "Если хочешь, чтобы тебя уважали понимали - больше делай и меньше говори о себе. Твои дела и поступки - лучший рассказчик твоей истории".

----------


## Morpho

"Что он имел ввиду, я понял не сразу, хотя и благодаря его авторитету старался следовать его совету. Пока ты не рассказал о себе, не создал прочный образ из слов о себе в головах других, ты свободен - можешь быть кем угодно, можешь быть понят по своему естеству. Часто мы не даем другим понять нас - много говорим и создаем ложное представление, из-за чего возникают проблемы в общении: даже близкие люди не понимают многих из нас, потому что образ, созданный нашей болтовней в их головах, все еще прочен - мы носим эти маски десятилетиями и часто не пониманием, почему чувствуем себя одинокими и непонятыми. Если хотите, чтобы вас слушали и понимали - говорите реже, но по существу. Тех, чьи языки развязны, со временем редко воспринимают всерьез - это приводит к одиночеству. В людях вокруг мы видим наше отражение: их отношение к нам. Если болтать без умолку, к нам будут относиться не серьезно, со временем мы и сами впитаем это отражение от окружающих".

----------


## Morpho

"‎Давать советы людям - самое бесполезное, что можно делать в отношениях. Когда кто-то рассказывает нам о своей неудаче или проблеме, ему не нужны советы - ему нужна поддержка и понимание. Испортить отношения с близкими людьми и потерять их доверие - раз плюнуть, нужно лишь каждый раз, когда они делятся своими проблемами и переживаниями, давать им советы, вместо того, чтобы понять и услышать - со временем они перестанут делиться эмоциональным переживаниями и станут отстраняться, пряча свою жизнь, а мы даже не поймем, почему, ведь мы так старались, пытались помочь ценным советом. Конечно, если у вас просят совет - дело другое, но если вас ни о чем таком не просили, от вас просто хотят человеческого понимания".

----------


## Morpho

"Мы ведь все знатоки жизни задним числом: "Надо было поступить по другому, вот я дурак, все ж так просто было!" но почему-то из раза в раз ошибаемся - это часть жизни. Советы - не только бесполезная, но и губительная для всяких отношений вещь. Когда нам рассказывают о своих проблемах, в голову тут же приходит миллион вопросов и решений - все кажется понятным, но как только дело касается нашей жизни, такого водопада советов сами себе мы дать не можем. Дело в том, что к чужим проблемам мы относимся проще, меньше погружаемся в них, создаем поверхностные суждения и банально преуменьшаем - отсюда и пачки на первый взгляд ценных, но бесполезных советов. Истинная помощь в понимании - это искусство, которым овладевают постепенно: тот, кто может почувствовать себя в шкуре другого человека, научится лучше понимать не только других, но и себя самого, а это великий дар".

----------


## Morpho

"‎В школе у меня был приятель-задира: чтобы получить статус и уважение, в разговоре он подмечал изъяны людей и указывал на них - люди, само собой, смущались, а он чувствовал свое превосходство. Однажды встретились с ним лет эдак в сорок - все тот же парень, что и в школе и все те же методы общения. По разговору о жизни стало понятно, что он довольно одинок, при том не по своей воле. Не смотря на свою популярность и мнимую доминантность, это не вылились ни в хорошие знакомства, ни в удовлетворённость жизнью. Признаться, по своей наивности, в школе я короткий промежуток времени пытался копировать его стиль общения, но мой учитель помог мне избежать этого: "Интеллект и уважение обретает не тот, кто акцентирует внимания на изъянах и проблемах других, получая мнимое превосходство, а тот, кто делает так, чтобы эти изъяны в разговоре с тобой стали незаметны и не существенны".

----------


## Morpho

"Мне понадобилось время, чтобы овладеть этим умением, но оно оказалось крайне ценным. Современные люди часто "случайно" наступают на мозоли других людей, невзначай упоминая о своем счастливом браке перед человеком, который недавно развелся - взрослые люди часто используют подобные методы ввиду своей неуверенности и желания стать авторитетнее, как бы случайно наступая на чужие мозоли. Таких людей много и наше нутро заранее пытается избежать с ними разговора, даже если они улыбаются и прикрываются добрыми намерениями. Если вы хотите завоевать истинный авторитет и друзей на всю жизнь, не нужно давить на мозоли других людей - они и так о них знают, сделайте так, чтобы человек почувствовал себя сильнее, чем до разговора с вами и он станет вашим поклонником. О таких людях говорят "с ними легко" - быть таким человек - искусство, которому можно научиться, чего и вам желаю".

----------


## Morpho

Аллилуйя, вашу мать. И я отправляюсь спать, на сегодня всё.

----------


## Traumerei

> Вообще-то, Санта по определению дарит подарки безвозмездно, то есть даром 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wS3OP9hxqHU
> А в случае с игрой в Тайного Санту мы имеем дело с бесконечно одинокими людьми, играющими в хоть какое-то подобие отношений. К тому же, ещё и бесконтактно играющими.
> Лечиццо тайносантовцам надо.


 На самом деле это невероятно интересно выбирать что подарить человеку. Зачастую это может растянуться на недели.
Наверное мне это нравится потому что я люблю ходить по гипермаркетам со всем-всем-это успокаивает

----------


## tempo

> На самом деле это невероятно интересно выбирать что подарить человеку. Зачастую это может растянуться на недели.
> Наверное мне это нравится потому что я люблю ходить по гипермаркетам со всем-всем-это успокаивает


 Наверное. Несчётно количество маний, заменяющих жизнь.
И, Игра в прятки всяко лучше, например, Трихотилломании ))

----------


## Morpho

Что, собственно, хотелось выразить в тот прекрасный вечер (или уже ночь), но не получилось, т. к. чувства переполняли. Общий смысл опубликованного мною текста, состоящего из цитат Губермана, заключается в том, что молчание - золото. То есть, скромнее надо быть. Я очень хочу быть скромной. Как Саша Корейко. Но у меня не получается, ибо я тщеславна. Поэтому, вот так.

----------


## tempo

> скромнее надо быть. Я очень хочу быть скромной. Как Саша Корейко. Но у меня не получается, ибо я тщеславна. Поэтому, вот так.


 Желаю тебе в новом году встретить такого Остапа, которому ты не сможешь отказать ))

----------


## Unity

Молчание - золото, но мы не молчим.)
83-я страница в теме.
Мы всё говорим... желая чего? Подчеркнуть во глазах иных свою "Уникальность"? Свою бесподобность, "достойность любви"? С целью эту любовь выманить, ну и понимание, поддержку, дружеское отношение?.. 
То есть, мы просто пытаемся "заткнуть" Пустоту внутри другими людьми. 
И как, получается?..
У меня - не получалось. Совсем. Никогда. 
А у Вас, скромняжки?

----------


## Morpho

> Мы всё говорим... желая чего? Подчеркнуть во глазах иных свою "Уникальность"? Свою бесподобность, "достойность любви"? С целью эту любовь выманить, ну и понимание, поддержку, дружеское отношение?


 Ни то, и ни другое. Ни понимание ваше, ни ваша поддержка, ни уж тем более, ваша любовь, мне не нужна. По этой же причине красоваться мне перед вами незачем. Я же сказала, что тщеславна. Только это. Но это лучше, чем зависть.  :Smile:

----------


## Unity

Что же... ни единый "грешник" во Этом "котле" - не был "невиновным"...) 
Причина и следствие. Жажда "согрешить" приносит расплату. Мгновенно. Неудовлетворённость. 
Скажите откровенно: Оно того стоит?.. Променять покой и гармонию на эту, кхм, "тщеславность"?..

----------


## Morpho

А у нас идею тайных поздравителей всё-таки решили воплотить в жизнь. Раздали всем сотрудникам распечатанный текст с правилами, в коих говорилось, что каждый покупает подарок тому, на кого падёт жребий. Потом всё это складывается под ёлку и торжественно вручается в назначенный час. Отказались играть двое, я в том числе. Нам стали задавать вопросы: "А что вы будете делать в кабинете, если не будете участвовать? Тогда выходите в коридор." Представляете, мне такое сказать?) Я ответила, что в таком случае, они сами в коридор пойдут, вместе с ёлкой. Затихли. Смягчившись, предложила им спуститься на 1 этаж, к главной ёлке, и там произвести фурор. Ну я, конечно, всё равно психанула и решила даже в застольной части не участвовать. Были те, кто до этого подвергал критике эту затею, говорил о её несостоятельности и как будто были против… С презрением наблюдала, как они, трусливо опустив головы, соглашались. Ну а как же иначе - "ведь у них организация, вдруг по шее надают". Ну какие они Санты? Максимум - олени.

----------


## Morpho

> Скажите откровенно: Оно того стоит?


 Нет, конечно. Мне кажется, именно об этом я и писала.

----------


## tempo

Фенечка, ты радуйся, что тебе не предлагают поиграть в тайную Снегурочку )))

----------


## Morpho

> Фенечка, ты радуйся, что тебе не предлагают поиграть в тайную Снегурочку )))


 А что радоваться-то? Именно так они в своём буклетике и написали - "предлагаем вам стать тайными снегурочками, и принять участие в создании новогоднего настроения". Что это может означать?

----------


## tempo

> "предлагаем вам стать тайными снегурочками, и принять участие в создании новогоднего настроения". Что это может означать?


 Это означает, что после слов "Ёлочка, зажгись!" должны открыться весьма пикантные сцены ))
А если без ха-ха, то все эти потуги насильственно объединять коллектив до грусного несмешны.

----------


## Morpho

> Это означает, что после слов "Ёлочка, зажгись!" должны открыться весьма пикантные сцены


 Снегурочки сомнительны. На любителя). 



> А если без ха-ха, то все эти потуги насильственно объединять коллектив до грусного несмешны.


 Согласна. Особенно, когда на тебя за твой отказ ещё и обижаются и переходят на личности... Сцену из "Собачьего сердца"  напомнило, где Преображенский отказывался купить журналы в пользу детей Германии.

----------


## Dementiy

> С презрением наблюдала, как они, трусливо опустив головы, соглашались. ... олени.


 Меня тоже всегда напрягала эта "вынужденная покорность". Дошло до того, что мне стыдно и противно быть человеком. Лучше быть оленем, или котом, или волком.
Ведь только в человеческой стае, рабство возведено - в культ, в идеал, в смысл жизни...

----------


## Traumerei

Не понимаю почему у тебя такая реакция...в чем проблема выйти в коридор? Или дальше коридора...или вообще домой пойти))

----------


## Traumerei

Представляю тайного Санту на су-форуме: присылали бы друг-другу таблеточки,  удавочки,  пистолетики

----------


## Morpho

> Меня тоже всегда напрягала эта "вынужденная покорность". Дошло до того, что мне стыдно и противно быть человеком. Лучше быть оленем, или котом, или волком.
> Ведь только в человеческой стае, рабство возведено - в культ, в идеал, в смысл жизни...


 Не думаю, что у животных с этим делом лучше - там ещё и покусают, если подчиняться не будешь). Не человеком быть стыдно, стыдно, когда человек труслив и малодушен. Здесь прямо испанский стыд какой-то. Одно дело, когда твой отказ от чего-то повлечёт за собой необратимые негативные последствия, и совсем другое, когда отказ вполне обоснован, не причинит тебе вреда, а ты тупо боишься сказать «нет», потому что люди о тебе плохо подумают, будут осуждать и т. д. Чтобы в обществе позиционировать свою точку зрения, идущую вразрез с мнением большинства, определённую смелость надо иметь. Или глупость).

----------


## Morpho

> Не понимаю почему у тебя такая реакция...в чем проблема выйти в коридор? Или дальше коридора...или вообще домой пойти))


 Домой с удовольствием, но не отпустят). Проблема состоит в том, что я не к ним домой на чашку чая пришла, а нахожусь на рабочем месте. Мероприятия, ими проводимые, не являются обязательными, не входят в круг моих должностных обязанностей, и не требуют моего присутствия. Я никоим образом не собираюсь им мешать, я не буду похищать их подарки и тащить к себе в нору - я не Гринч, я даже могу отвернуться, если они меня стесняются.  Почему отказавшиеся должны выйти в коридор?

----------


## tempo

Феня (!) есть способ.
Заготовь охапки сена по числу сотрудников, перевяжи серпЕнтином, напиши на нём "Тайному оленю от тайной Снегурочки", упакуй, чтоб раньше времени не увидели содержимое, и сдай под ёлку )))

----------


## Unity

> Не понимаю почему у тебя такая реакция...в чем проблема выйти в коридор? Или дальше коридора...или вообще домой пойти))


 Встречный вопрос: с какой такой стати индивидуум "должен" прогибаться под весь этакой подобный "массовый психоз"?..
Скиньтесь на подарок... Уколитесь от Ковида... Голосуйте за вечного Путина/стабильность... 
Глупейшая пропаганда - ну и каждый вправе сказать сему НЕТ. Даже без каких-то объяснений внутренних мотивов. 



> Представляю тайного Санту на су-форуме: присылали бы друг-другу таблеточки,  удавочки,  пистолетики ��


 Хи, всегда предлагал скинуться на нелегальный ствол, который бы присылался (по истечению некоторого испытательного срока) Особо Безнадёжным форумчанам. Помощь в эвтаназии - очистка планеты. 
*пардон за цинизм*



> Меня тоже всегда напрягала эта "вынужденная покорность". Дошло до того, что мне стыдно и противно быть человеком. Лучше быть оленем, или котом, или волком.
> Ведь только в человеческой стае, рабство возведено - в культ, в идеал, в смысл жизни...


 Ну так ведь никто ни к чему не вынуждает. 
Всегда можно отказаться. Или же уволиться. Или совершить гордое Сэппуку, сказав Нет всей Сансаре в целом. 
Всё же вполне Добровольно - все наши "грехи", все слабости и несовершенства, наше раболепие и наша покорность. 
Нет необходимости "искать виноватых". Фарс из своих жизней делаем мы сами. Из-за страха, стоит полагать - "что скажут другие"; "как се будет выглядеть"; "а не огорчу ль отказом кого-то Другого, кто по умолчанию важнее/ценнее меня самого"?.. 
Ложные настройки психики приводят к печальным последствиям.

----------


## Morpho

Очередной пятничный спич - обо всём и обо всех. 
До НГ осталось совсем чуть-чуть. Ещё один год - пески времени неумолимы. Год вышел какой-то пустой, без внятного содержания. Неинтересный год. Здесь тоже болото. Только у Ванечки события происходят. Вообще, многие чем-то увлекаются здесь, как я поняла. Вот, например, была тема - нападение волков на собак. Я несколько раз прочитала, пытаясь понять, что автор имел в виду. Потом, наконец, сообразила, что первая фраза является ключевой. То есть, "к чёрту всё", и дальше погнали. Он селекционер, видимо. Так… Трау я уже всё написала, больше добавить нечего.  виктор, наверное, валидол изо рта не выпускает… Что же ещё?... Ах, да Dementiy. Нет, ну красиво же написал - и про бескорыстную дружбу, и про глубокое понимание, и про взаимопомощь. Прямо обнять и плакать. А Unity, как всегда, возьми да развенчай идеалы. И я с ним согласна. Человек, который не может взять на себя ответственность за неисправный стояк в квартире, сваливая свои проблемы на соседей, так же легко свалит все проблемы на близкого человека. А если вдруг она возмутится, то тут же не замедлит обвинить в меркантильности и отсутствии сочувствия. Очень, знаете ли, напоминает  одного персонажа из романа Ильфа и Петрова… того самого, который Варваре объявлял голодовку. Anisa_96 , эта наша Венера из бакалейной лавки... как-то слабо себя проявляет в последнее время. Не случилось ли чего. Ну, а в остальном… как будто всё неплохо.

----------


## Morpho

Съездила сейчас в Глобус, купила продукты и алкоголь к НГ. Дальше пошло по сценарию: "Зря мы доверили Велюрову нести горячительное, оно его возбуждает"). А у нас ремонты продолжаются. В подъезде никак закончить на могут, 3-ий месяц пошёл. Сегодня батареи красили. После НГ хотят водопроводные стояки менять. Знаете это ощущение, когда ты год назад закончила ремонт, который обошёлся тебе в 1,5 млн. руб. а тебе говорят, что сейчас придётся ломать полстены, и восстановят только кирпичную кладку. А то, что плитку подобрать сложно, даже если её не сняли с производства, может отличаться оттенок и это может быть заметно, никого не волнует. А старшая по дому такая: "А что, если ты другую плитку положишь, что из того". Да ничего. А давайте вообще ничего не положим, оставим кирпичную кладку, и скажем, что это лофт.

----------


## Morpho

Вспомнила сейчас переписку с одним человеком с СЗ, год назад. Это тот самый, про которого я писала, что он работает на заводе. Я прогулялась с ним по проспекту, кстати. И поговорила. Он женат, ребёнок. Жена в ожидании второго. Спросила, что заставляет его искать подруг на СЗ. Он ответил, что жена отказывает в сексе. Как я поняла, она перманентно беременна. Сразу оговорился, что любит её. Я усмехнулась. В тот день я отправила его домой к жене. На вопрос: "Почему?" ответила, что он не брит. А ещё через несколько часов я напилась и ответила ему на его поток сообщений. Это было в 2 часа ночи. Человек сбрил бороду(!) и припёрся ко мне, названия перед подъездом. Я не открыла дверь. Стоит ли вообще выходить замуж. А тем более, заводить детей. Вам нужна эта головная боль?

----------


## Morpho

Ну раз меня упрекнули в том, что без песен я сегодня, невесело отмечаю, то… погнали:


Первый раз в 1989, кажется, я впервые увидела это видео. И это стало для меня идеальным Рождеством. Домик, среди густых лесов где-то в Скандинавии, панорамные окна, ёлка, подарки в сапожках над камином, теплый огонь, запах имбирных пряников. Это сказка, из которой не хочется возвращаться…

----------


## tempo

Если ты перестанешь мыть унитаз - туалет с кирпичной стенкой будет выглядеть более гармонично ))

----------


## tempo

> без песен я сегодня


 Кстати, хотел спросить: а на кой ты пьёшь?
Или, иначе, с какой целью?

----------


## Morpho

> Кстати, хотел спросить: а на кой ты пьёшь?
> Или, иначе, с какой целью?


 Всего три цитаты Чарльза Буковски:

Ну, ты знаешь, как это обычно бывает с людьми: «Вау, сегодня вечер пятницы, а ты что делаешь? Просто сидишь тут?» – «Да». Потому что снаружи ничего нету. Только тупость. Тупые люди собираются с тупыми людьми. Пускай отупляют себя. Я никогда не страдал от необходимости пойти куда-нибудь вечером. Я прятался в барах, потому что не хотел прятаться на фабриках. Вот и все. Приношу извинения миллионам, но я никогда не был одинок. Я люблю себя. Я – самое лучшее развлечение из того, что у меня есть. Давайте пить больше вина!


Алкоголь, возможно, одна из величайших вещей на Земле, и мы неплохо ладим. Он разрушителен для большинства людей, но не для меня. Все то, что я создаю, я делаю, пока пьян. Даже с женщинами. Понимаешь, я всегда был сдержан во время секса, а алкоголь сделал меня более свободным, сексуально свободным. Это облегчение, потому что я, в общем-то, довольно робок и замкнут, а алкоголь позволяет мне быть этаким героем, широко шагающим сквозь время и пространство, совершая все эти геройские поступки... Так что я люблю его... да!


Пьянство – эмоциональная штука. Оно вытряхивает нас из обыденности ежедневной жизни, из всего привычного. Выдергивает из тела и ума, бросает о стену. У меня есть ощущение, что пьянство – это такая форма суицида, при которой ты можешь вернуться к жизни и начать все сначала на следующий день. Это словно убить себя и возродиться вновь. Полагаю, на сегодняшний день я прожил около десяти или пятнадцати тысяч жизней.
(«Интервью: Солнце, вот он я»)

----------


## tempo

до этой фразы:
> пьянство – это такая форма суицида, 
и после - попытки самооправдания.

Какие, нахрен, десять тысяч жизней?!

----------


## Артикль

> .       Это словно убить себя и возродиться вновь


 С очередным воплощением !!!
Пивка, а может чикушку не желаете ? Ну как там в преисподней то ?

----------


## tempo

:Wink: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F04UOfV0-fQ

----------


## Morpho

> Ну как там в преисподней то ?


 Да нормально всё… привет тебе передают. 
Не совсем понимаю, в чём, собственно дело, к чему эти инсинуации? Создание темы с сомнительным подтекстом, вот эта фраза "пивка не желаете?"…

----------


## Артикль

Блядь, приснился сон что еду в метро с ... Марго. И чё-то случилось. Поезд на какой-то станции то дёрнентся, то остановится, то
двери откроются. Я выглянул за дверь, а там толпа и какие-то мужик с бабой мёртвые накрытые лежат. Ну потом поехали и с Марго
о чём-то говорили. Проснулся, а мне ехать сегодня за 200км. Ну думаю как б чего в дороге не вышло. Вот пишу в электричке. А
случилось ... банку блядь 3 - х литровую разбил когда сумку нём и об сидения зацепил. Ну банка пустая была. Каб остальные не
расхуячить.

----------


## Артикль

А рядом с банкой фляжен шампани. Во как !!!
Следующая конечная. Надо на другую электричку пересаживаться.

----------


## Артикль

> Да нормально всё… привет тебе передают. 
> Не совсем понимаю, в чём, собственно дело, к чему эти инсинуации? Создание темы с сомнительным подтекстом, вот эта фраза "пивка не желаете?"…


 Ну если считать напился = помер, а после проснулся = протрезвел родился то пивка то не помешает дабы поправиться. За одно день рождения
отметить очередной.

----------


## Morpho

> то пивка то не помешает дабы поправиться


 Я не похмеляюсь, и к пиву равнодушна. Если выпью немного, то в этом нет необходимости, а если перебор, то я не то, что смотреть на алкоголь, несколько дней даже думать об этом не могу. В общем, как раз неделя уходит только на то, чтобы забыть, как мне было плохо. Именно в такие моменты, когда я почти умираю, я даю себе обещания, что, если выживу, то это больше никогда не повторится. И если бы только себе… Я уже достала всех небесных хранителей, и христианских, и языческих. Потом перешла на скандинавских. В общем, они уже все хорошо меня знают.  :Smile:  

Интересно, куда можно ехать за 200 км с пустыми банками, пересаживаясь с электрички на электричку?)

----------


## Артикль

> .  Интересно, куда можно ехать за 200 км с пустыми банками, пересаживаясь с электрички на электричку?)


 Ну у меня же есть куда ездить огород сажать. Банки то пустые назад надо отправлять. Я же беру огурцы солёные, варенье сливовое.

----------


## Артикль

> .     Именно в такие моменты, когда я почти умираю, я даю себе обещания, что, если выживу, то это больше никогда не повторится


 Ну ничего, зато когда моменты пролетят, пятница подойдёт и ... когда пьёшь то очень даже комфортно себя чувствуешь.)))

----------


## Unity

> > пьянство – это такая форма суицида, 
> и после - попытки самооправдания.
> 
> Какие, нахрен, десять тысяч жизней?!


 Мыслимо, Буковски имел в виду то, что "вещества" многим людям помогают достигнуть "изменённого состояния сознания", то есть тишины внутри, покоя, безмыслия. 
Увы, по-другому они просто не умеют на данном отрезке своей эволюции, вот и прибегают к бутылке с спиртным, к сигарете или же шприцу (в самом крайнем случае - к антидепрессантам ну и прочим фирменным плацебо от фармакологии).

----------


## Артикль

Я как то у матери клал плитку на балконе. А после с ней выпили какое-то вино в разлив. Далее достаёт моя маманя бутылку
коньяка. Хороший говорит, за 600 рублей брала. Ну выпил я стопку и о боже, голимый ацетон. Хотел уйти уже, но маманя моя завелась
и так и всю бутылку употребили.На следующий день было очень дурно. Сходил за банкой коктейля. Звоню мамане и отчитываю что
за хуйню взяла и на своём настояла допить это пойло. И вот она на следующий день каяться взялась. Что ночь не спала, дурно было и
что всё спиртое вместе взятое проклинает. И это в 84 года. А до этого не знала.

----------


## Morpho

> Ну у меня же есть куда ездить огород сажать.


 200 км это примерное расстояние от моего города до МСК. Билет на электричку (скоростную)/маршрутку стоит порядка 500-600 руб. в одну сторону. В итоге, стоимость проезда составляет около 1000-1200 руб. Солёные бочковые огурцы на рынке стоят 150-200 руб. за кг. Вопрос: насколько рентабельны такие поездки?)

----------


## Morpho

> Мыслимо, Буковски имел в виду то, что "вещества" многим людям помогают достигнуть "изменённого состояния сознания", то есть тишины внутри, покоя, безмыслия.


 Изменённого состояния сознания Буковски достигал не ради "безмыслия", а как раз наоборот - это ему помогало писать. Алкоголь убирает какой-то внутренний блок, давая выход вдохновению. Как будто волшебный переключатель срабатывает, и в твоей голове появляются тысячи гениальных мыслей. Но это не у всех, естественно. Чтобы стать Буковски или Хемингуэем нужно иметь талант - это главное условие. Если творческого дара нет, то человек просто спивается, так и не написав ничего путного. Это правило игры "в гениев" метафорически раскрыто в первой части "Красный прилив" сериала "Американская история ужасов". Условная таинственная таблетка, созданная неким химиком, помогает достичь творческого пика и стать лучшим, но только в том случае, если человек априори талантлив. Если же посредственность проглотит чудо-пилюлю, то превратится в монстра с серой кожей и полным отсутствием сознания.

----------


## Morpho

А моя мама коньяком горло полоскает. Ей когда-то давно, один врач, с которым они вместе работали, раскрыл "секрет лечения" ангины, и теперь она таким образом проводит профилактику ковида).

----------


## Артикль

> 200 км это примерное расстояние от моего города до МСК. Билет на электричку (скоростную)/маршрутку стоит порядка 500-600 руб. в одну сторону. В итоге, стоимость проезда составляет около 1000-1200 руб. Солёные бочковые огурцы на рынке стоят 150-200 руб. за кг. Вопрос: насколько рентабельны такие поездки?)


 Вы как то всё измеряете деньгами. С таким подходом действительно теряется смысл жизни и народ вымирает. 
Да, это место недалеко от тебя. Только восточнее.

----------


## Артикль

> А моя мама коньяком горло полоскает. Ей когда-то давно, один врач, с которым они вместе работали, раскрыл "секрет лечения" ангины, и теперь она таким образом проводит профилактику ковида).


 Я вообще как то чачей 80° полоскал.

----------


## tempo

И как, Феня, гениальность или хотя бы творчество от стакана попёрли? Лично у тебя?
Насколько я понимаю, такие попытки обуковеть, набуКавшись, предпринимаются регулярно ))

----------


## Morpho

> Вы как то всё измеряете деньгами.


 Если человек каждый день работает, то мотаться за 200 км, пусть даже раз в неделю проблематично. Ради огорода увольняться с работы и переходить на подножный корм тоже не айс. И, да, я многое измеряю деньгами - без них жить я пока не научилась. Но если честно, даже пробовать не хочу.

----------


## Morpho

> И как, Феня, гениальность или хотя бы творчество от стакана попёрли? Лично у тебя?


 Да, только пользоваться таким способом стоит дозированно, осторожно, что не всегда получается. По словам С. Грофа (правда, он говорил о психоделиках), эти вещества священны и заслуживают уважительного, ответственного к ним отношения. Но они - инструмент, "ключик" в тот мир, свет которого описан в Тибетской книге мёртвых.  :Smile:

----------


## tempo

> только пользоваться таким способом стоит дозированно, осторожно, что не всегда получается


 Так выпьем за слученье сбычи мечт
Но осторожно, чтоб похмелье не повлечь  :Wink:

----------


## Артикль

> Если человек каждый день работает, то мотаться за 200 км, пусть даже раз в неделю проблематично. Ради огорода увольняться с работы и переходить на подножный корм тоже не айс. И, да, я многое измеряю деньгами - без них жить я пока не научилась. Но если честно, даже пробовать не хочу.


 Ну бывало что и не только за 200км, а и на море на пару дней. Зачем было ходить на работу когда эта зарплата за день была.
Были эти деньги пачками лежали, но ничего особенного не испытывалось.

----------


## Morpho

> Ну бывало что и не только за 200км, а и на море на пару дней. Зачем было ходить на работу когда эта зарплата за день была.
> Были эти деньги пачками лежали, но ничего особенного не испытывалось.


 Згадала баба як дiвкою була). 
Я вообще-то совсем другое имела в виду, но раз уж ты затронул эту тему… Какая разница, что у тебя когда-то было - важно, что есть сейчас. 
И что, интересно, должно было испытываться?) Счастливее не стал? Так это нормально, тем более, как я понимаю, ты и сам за всю свою жизнь особо никого не осчастливил. 
А пачки эти, они не для счастья, а для достойного существования. Ведь разруха, как известно, не в клозетах, а в головах. Я как-то прочитала в блоге одной одинокой, но крайне изобретательной мадам, которой, кстати, 62 стукнуло, как она решает бытовые проблемы. Сломался, допустим, у неё смеситель на кухне. Думаете, она мастеру звонит? Нет - ему же платить надо. Она пытается за 2 часа омолодиться всеми подручными методами, натягивает наряд пооткровеннее и набирает одного из старых "друзей". Их там в списке несколько. И далее, кто согласится. Не проще ли было заплатить и избежать унизительных манипуляций? Хотя… у всех нас разное представление о том, что есть позор. 
Но на самом деле, я, конечно, просто ей завидую. :Smile:

----------


## tempo

Феня. 9 из 10, что эта твоя дама изрядно поднаторела в искусстве поломке смесителей, утюгов и розеток ))

----------


## Morpho

Да ну нет, она не специально ломала).

----------


## tempo

> Да ну нет, она не специально ломала).


 Верю. Каждую десятую поломку ей бог послал ))

----------


## Morpho

> Верю. Каждую десятую поломку ей бог послал ))


  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Morpho

Почему в России всё через жопу делается? Отремонтировали подъезд по программе капитального ремонта. У меня на этаже демонтировали экран, под которым были спрятана электрика, разрушили кирпичную кладку. Узбеки, которые делали ремонт, видимо побоялись восстанавливать, там провода торчат. Хотя я им неоднократно задавала вопрос о том, кто же будет эту проблему решать. Они отвечали, что электрики. Электрики решили – повесили новый экран, а на разрушенный кирпич нанести раствор, а потом краску. Естественно, выровнять не получилось - при нажатии кирпичи могли обрушиться. Поэтому тяп-ляп. УК приняли. 
Идём дальше. 12-го придут менять стояки водоснабжения и канализации. Сначала хотели сделать так - кто согласится, то есть, участками. Но ребята, видно, либо полные рукожопы, либо после распила денег не осталось. И порешили так - либо меняют всем (по линии), либо никому. А в случае аварии отвечать будет тот, кто отказался. Причём за всех. Договор, они, видите ли, так составили. У нас в первом подъезде пожилая одинокая женщина отказалась, сославшись на то, что денег на восстановление у неё нет. Делать не стали всем. Но… если у неё нет денег, как впоследствии она сможет ответить по обязательствам за всех жильцов??? Идиоты, бл*ть. Как по мне, я собираюсь выдержать ситуацию до момента, когда я дам им доступ к общедомовому имуществу, а на моменте "ломать" предложу составить акт, подтверждающий первоначальное состояние ванной комнаты. Зафиксировать, сфотографировать, для последующего восстановления "как и было" в соответствии с 15 ст. ГК РФ. В случае отказа буду писать жалобу в прокуратуру и Роспотребнадзор и ФКР.

----------


## Morpho

Вообще, если честно, тошно от этой ситуации...
Успокаиваю себя тем, что у знакомых в моём подъезде вообще инсталляция, и при демонтаже восстановлению не подлежит - тоже год ремонту. Суки!!!

----------


## Morpho

Мать без конца звонит, психует… А я думаю: да не было бы у нас с тобой этой проблемы, если бы ты согласилась, чтобы я купила тебе квартиру в моём будущем доме. Что человеку не понравилось??? Пошли смотреть зимой прошлого года, новостройку. Её предупредили: ОСТОРОЖНО, СКОЛЬЗКО. Идём с представителем застройщика впереди, она сзади плетётся. Слышу, загремело что-то. Оборачиваемся, там мама моя упала, каска с головы слетела. Заплакала, не хочу, говорит в этом доме жить… Нормально, нет? Ну ок, я бронь с одной квартиры снимаю, оставляю только свою. Сто раз потом пожалела.

----------


## Morpho

НГ вместе с ней отмечали. Она вдруг решила меня поразить своими откровениями. Оказывается, они с папой мальчика ждали до последнего (тогда УЗИ не было). А родилась я, Раиса Захаровна. Поэтому меня воспитывали, как мальчика. Здорово придумали. А я и думаю, что со мной не так.  Всё с мальчишками, с мальчишками… :Smile:

----------


## Артикль

Нахрена тебе квартира. Лучше бы частный дом построила если богатая.

----------


## Morpho

> Нахрена тебе квартира. Лучше бы частный дом построила если богатая.


 Построить могу, без проблем. Кто обслуживать будет дом?) Я работаю 24/9, нанимать садовника, обслуживающий персонал, и т. д. пока не имею возможности. Я не настолько богата, чтобы позволить себе подобное.

----------


## Morpho

У меня создалось впечатление, что у тебя о моём богатстве слишком преувеличенное мнение. Нет, я обычный человек, как и все. Среднего достатка.)

----------


## Morpho



----------


## Артикль

> .    нанимать садовника, обслуживающий персонал, и т. д.


 Личного водителя, повара и трубочиста.
Что ж у кого свой дом то значит без наёмных работников в нём жить не могут ?
Это тогда дворец должен быть. Графиня Марго ! Звучит.>))

----------


## Morpho

> Графиня Марго ! Звучит.>))


 Не оскорбляй. Я родом из князей.)

----------


## Morpho

Ладно, Артикль, оставим эти глупости... Поговорим серьёзно...
Ты, как будто, ждёшь, что я сама сделаю тебе предложение, от которого ты не сможешь отказаться. 
Я это чувствую...Ты не мой. 
Когда-то ты был победителем... Ты уже не он, но повадки остались...
Но проблема в том, что ты не знаешь меня. И мне почему-то тяжело думать о тебе. Но я чувствую, как думаешь обо мне.

----------


## Артикль

> .       Ты, как будто, ждёшь, что я сама сделаю тебе предложение, от которого ты не сможешь отказаться.


 А что Ты мне можешь предложить ?



> .       Но проблема в том, что ты не знаешь меня. И мне почему-то тяжело думать о тебе. Но я чувствую, как думаешь обо мне


 Откуда всё это ??? Это всего лишь сайт в интернете = виртуальный мир. И ничего общего не имеет с реальностью. Да у меня были деньги и бабы.
Но не один я такой. И как можно какие-то умозаключения совершать на каком-то сайте ? Вот так прямо не общавшись как минимум в некой компании
пусть даже не совсем трезвой. Как Ты понимаешь я прекрасно знаю как всё происходит.

----------


## Артикль

> И мне почему-то тяжело думать о тебе.


 Я что тяжёлый человек даже в виртуальном пространстве ?

----------


## Morpho

Замечательно. Писала о Скандинавии, всё в пустую.

----------


## Morpho

Чёртов сайт. О корабле Васа столько написано было...

----------


## Morpho

> Я что тяжёлый человек даже в виртуальном пространстве ?


 Кармический) Посмотрела и сразу понравился. Хочу уйти - не получается)

----------


## Morpho

Я больше не вернусь сюда. Скучно. А ты можешь молчать бесконечно.  :Smile:

----------


## Артикль

Решил разобраться что есть Морфо. Так это какая-то синяя бабочка. Точно. Ава тому подтверждение. Размах крыла 50 - 200 мм.
Так что улетит то не поймаешь.

----------


## Remarque

> Я больше не вернусь сюда. Скучно. А ты можешь молчать бесконечно.


 
Я ведь от тебя не так уж и много требую, Морфо:

1. Признать свою неправоту, когда ты требовала от меня держаться подальше. 

2. Принести мне свои извинения :Smile: 

И тогда я перестану тебя игнорить. Вижу твоё раскаяние и желание загладить свою вину передо мной, что не может не радовать :Embarrassment:

----------


## Morpho

> Я ведь от тебя не так уж и много требую, Морфо:
> 
> 1. Признать свою неправоту, когда ты требовала от меня держаться подальше. 
> 
> 2. Принести мне свои извинения


 Хорошо, хоть не на коленях до Берлина ползти. :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

> Решил разобраться что есть Морфо. Так это какая-то синяя бабочка. Точно. Ава тому подтверждение. Размах крыла 50 - 200 мм.
> Так что улетит то не поймаешь.


 О, а ты, оказывается, шутить умеешь. Неожиданно прекрасный результат, особенно для твоего уровня интеллекта. :Smile:

----------


## tempo

> Хорошо, хоть не на коленях до Берлина ползти.


 Фенечка, у тебя есть сомнения, что оно именно этого, хоть от кого-то, по жизни страстно желает и никогда не получает?
Не замечаешь, как это, в предвкушеньи, о себе начинает вещать в третьем лице? Тебе рассказать, признаком чего является деперсонализация? или сама загуглишь?

----------


## Morpho

tempo, я вообще на этом форуме подвергаюсь совершенно незаслуженным нападкам со стороны некоторых участников, если их можно так назвать. Один синей бабочкой обзывается, другой извинений требует, не понимаю, за что).

----------


## Артикль

> Один синей бабочкой обзывается, другой извинений требует, не понимаю, за что).


 А третий отобрал гербарий )))

----------


## Remarque

> Хорошо, хоть не на коленях до Берлина ползти.


  Ну почему же, ты вполне можешь добраться до Берлина и на танке, по пути заскочив в Минск и намотав кишки пэмперса на гусеницу, освободив его от страданий в этой жизни.

----------


## tempo

> tempo, я вообще на этом форуме подвергаюсь совершенно незаслуженным нападкам со стороны некоторых участников, если их можно так назвать. Один синей бабочкой обзывается, другой извинений требует, не понимаю, за что).


 Ну, тогда подставляй другую чашу весов и лови комплимент  :Smile: 
Феня (полное форма имени - Феодора), в переводе означает "божий дар".

----------


## tempo

> до Берлина и на танке


 Кто бы сомневался, больное, что предел твоих мечтаний - тяжёлый, брутальный, с толстым стволом, входящий насильственным образом в твои пределы )))

----------


## Morpho

Замечательно, tempo, спасибо за "божий дар". Странно, что никто не вспомнил про яичницу.

----------


## Remarque

Пэмпо уже не тот. Это в молодости он вёл развеселую жизнь, беззаботно порхая по членам своих дружков и клиентов как голубой мотылёк, пока его очередной приятель не осеменил, наградив ВИЧем( После этого пэмперс и возненавидел лютой ненавистью всё, что связано с западным миром.

----------


## Morpho

Сразу же после покраски стен в подъезде заметила на стене темные пятна, думала, что краска стёрлась. Оказывается, у соседки трубы протекают. Давно протекают, много лет. Она баночки сначала ставила, потом, видно, плюнула. Бабушка старая и очень добрая - мышек подкармливает, дружит с ними. И помочь ей очень хочется - вызвать сантехника, заплатить за ремонт… но… наследник у неё имеется, в Украине живёт. Я не про какую-то корысть сейчас, я про то, что живут старики одни, помочь некому, и денег нет. А как умрут, сразу же, откуда не возьмись, наследнички слетаются. Ничем ребята не гнушаются, скажу я вам. За несколько млн готовы сожрать друг друга. Да уж… и после этого не говорите, что бытие не определяет сознание. 
Или другая ситуация… Я не знаю, как это может считаться нормой - жить в тесной клетушке даже уже не с детьми, но и с внуками. И в этих условиях продолжать плодиться, несмотря ни на что. Если бы кто-то из этих "счастливых" людей смог бы посмотреть моими глазами на этот мир, они бы закончили свою жизнь в психиатрической лечебнице. Или массовые случаи суицида привели бы к коллапсу. Или снова бы случилась революция, с последующим построением нового мира. 
Вечная жизнь… Вызовы… Спасибо, посмеялась.

----------


## Артикль

> .        жить в тесной клетушке даже уже не с детьми, но и с внуками. И в этих условиях продолжать плодиться, несмотря ни на что.


 Так и не понял кто продолжает плодиться. Бабушка, внуки или мыши ?

----------


## tempo

> Странно, что никто не вспомнил про яичницу.


 Как это "никто"..? Пасётся же здесь этот тонкий знаток мужских яиц, всем своим красивым видом напоминая глазунью ))

----------


## Morpho

> Так и не понял кто продолжает плодиться. Бабушка, внуки или мыши ?


 Курочка Ряба. :Smile:  
Просто иногда меня накрывает от осознания того, какие условия у людей считаются нормальными для жизни. Нет, я об этом не думаю постоянно. Но когда мне говорят, что в однушке проживают муж, жена и ребёнок в осознанном возрасте, а жена меж тем ждёт второго… То возникает вопрос: как вы умудрились его заделать??? Пока ребёнок гулял, или ночью, думая, что он спит? А потом удивляются, почему многие психологические проблемы родом из детства.

----------


## Morpho

> Как это "никто"..? Пасётся же здесь этот тонкий знаток мужских яиц, всем своим красивым видом напоминая глазунью ))


 Ты думаешь, это он путает божий дар с яичницей?)

----------


## Morpho

Вообще, tempo, чем дольше вы друг другу на эту тему пишете, тем больше я начинаю вам верить.  Причём обоим. Может, вам какой-то гештальт закрыть надо?) Блин, ну не могут два мужика-гетеросексуала так долго писать об этом))

----------


## Артикль

> То возникает вопрос: как вы умудрились его заделать??? Пока ребёнок гулял, или ночью, думая, что он спит? .


 Ну дурное дело не хитрое. Не всюду же с первым отпрыском на глазах воедино. Вопрос в другом. Вот как быть лет эдак через двадцать ? В плане
увеличения апартаментов. В случае "никак" тогда кто-то реально переедет в дурдом на колёсах.

----------


## Morpho

> В случае "никак" тогда кто-то реально переедет в дурдом на колёсах.


 Возможно, переедет. Нет, я не беру ту категорию граждан, чей уровень годового дохода исчисляется в млн долларах. И вообще тех, кому заработок позволяет приобрести квартиру, скажем, за 1-2 года. Это нормально. Человек длительное время не будет испытывать дискомфорт из-за того, что необходимо отдавать значительную часть заработной платы на погашение ипотеки. Хотя, при нашей продолжительности жизни, 2 года - это реальный срок. Думаю, потенциальные родители должны, прежде чем начать размножаться, подумать о том, что могут предложить новому человеку, которому они по какой-то причине решили воспроизвести на свет. Гении рождаются крайне редко - они должны это понимать. Поэтому, их ребёнок, скорее всего, будет посредственностью, не способной в кратчайшие сроки создать себе уровень необходимого комфорта. Даже их долгоиграющий план не выведет их к более или менее достойному уровню существования. Так живут 70-80% населения. И всё ради того, чтобы тем оставшимся 20-30% жилось хорошо. В составе этого меньшинства, конечно, правительство и прочая элита. Банковская система, работающая на них, устроена так, что лишних денег у людей никогда не будет - это им не выгодно. Предполагаю, что 8-часовой рабочий день создан для того, чтобы им ещё и думать некогда было. Инстинкты… О, это отдельная тема… Стоит ли сомневаться в том, что им очень сложно оказывать сопротивление… Женщин они превращают в куриц, которым только и нужно, чтобы выйти замуж и обзавестись потомством. Мужчины играют в войну, они типа завоеватели. Все мы - ресурс, так необходимый небожителям. Такой же, как нефть, газ, золотые слитки. Только подешевле, ибо нас много. Когда нас надо сократить, во избежание мирового кризиса, то запускают искусственно созданный вирус. Молодых щадят, судя по тому, что его активность приходится на возрастную категорию 65+. Им не выгодно, чтобы мы жили долго. И особенно счастливо). Нас должны убивать неизлечимые болезни, старость, нищета и депрессия. Все эти инструменты отлично справляются со своей задачей. Не знаю, стоит ли продолжать… Если кому-то ещё не понятен смысл нашего существования, то… пусть живут… долго и счастливо. Это заложено в их программе.

----------


## Артикль

Ну такому смыслу существования ещё не долго осталось. Наступления высоких вибраций и отступление серых началось. Сейчас они
перед отходом естественно крови много портят. А кто может род свой продолжает. В будущем тоже кто-то жить должен.
Но это так, с самого высокого уровня если смотреть.

----------


## Morpho

> отступление серых началось.


 Круто  :Smile: 
Они нашли себе место получше?)

----------


## Артикль

В прицепе да.
Их среда обитания область низких вибраций.

----------


## tempo

> Вообще, tempo, чем дольше вы друг другу на эту тему пишете, тем больше я начинаю вам верить.  Причём обоим. Может, вам какой-то гештальт закрыть надо?) Блин, ну не могут два мужика-гетеросексуала так долго писать об этом))


 Боже упаси. Мне-то,  10 лет без единого похода налево женатому, с дитятейвозраста Traumerei.
Просто это та тема, которая прекрасно оттеняет ремархуёво "христианство".
По большому счёту, мне похер, какая у кого ориентация. У меня были знакомые всех видов, и я точно знаю, что сексуальные вариации мало что меняют в человеке. Разве что транссексуализм накладывает очень заметный отпечаток, но это в большой степени из-за необходимости скрываться.

----------


## Morpho

> Боже упаси. Мне-то,  10 лет без единого похода налево женатому, с дитятейвозраста Traumerei.
> Просто это та тема, которая прекрасно оттеняет ремархуёво "христианство".


 Ну, понятно). Просто, знаешь, со стороны это довольно странно выглядит. Все эти ваши разговоры… Ты то ещё ладно, а этот городит… мамадарагая… Целые истории слагает, как я понимаю, основанные на вашей личной переписке, и того, что ты сам выкладывал в открытый доступ, но густо приправленные довольно необычными фантазиями. Откуда только что берётся у человека… На танке, говорит, в Берлин приезжай, хех) Много чести, проще ракету пустить "земля-воздух".

----------


## Артикль

> .        На танке, говорит, в Берлин приезжай,


 Да. Флаг над Рейхстагом и там тебе подпишут капитуляцию.)))

----------


## tempo

> Ну, понятно). Просто, знаешь, со стороны это довольно странно выглядит. Все эти ваши разговоры… Ты то ещё ладно, а этот городит… мамадарагая… Целые истории слагает, как я понимаю, основанные на вашей личной переписке, и того, что ты сам выкладывал в открытый доступ, но густо приправленные довольно необычными фантазиями. Откуда только что берётся у человека… На танке, говорит, в Берлин приезжай, хех) Много чести, проще ракету пустить "земля-воздух".


 Так для того я этот понос и стимулирую. Для визуализации душевного заворота кишок пациента.
Эта *звизда* даже не замечает, по каким именно кочкам её несёт, как не замечает и того, сколько рассказывает о своём внутреннем, прости-господи, мире. А ведь способность к саморефлексии, хотя бы в минимальной степени - это признак психического здоровья.
Как думаешь, научится оно когда-нибудь хотя бы скрывать свой искрящий внутренний мир?

----------


## tempo

> Да. Флаг над Рейхстагом и там тебе подпишут капитуляцию.)))


 Фенечка, золотце и рыбка в одном флаконе, а может, и правда, съездишь на выходные? на танке? Рождественский дранг нах, так сказать.
Историческая родина Фрейда тебя не забудет )))

----------


## Morpho

> а может, и правда, съездишь на выходные? на танке?


 Ну, раз официальное "дружеское" приглашение он отозвал, то можно и на танке… Только я подозреваю, что он уже билет в Америку покупает, после прочитанного. Это ж он здесь такой разговорчивый, а как до дела… Замолкает сразу (по-евоному это игнор), при этом представляя себя кем-то значительным - дескать, не достойны вы моего внимания, я-то вас поумнее буду, поэтому и молчу… Но как-то у него не очень получается, согласитесь? Эффект не тот. Вот прямо не тот! Его молчание воспринимается совершенно иначе, скажу я вам.

----------


## tempo

> Замолкает сразу


 о, как прекрасно
и запахом, и звуком
молчанье жопы
 :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

И вот ещё что… Думала: говорить, не говорить… Ну, теперь это уже не имеет значения, поэтому скажу. Сделаю контрольный выстрел по самолюбию. :Smile:  Там, немного выше, в этой теме, слова "а ты можешь молчать бесконечно", которые наш коллега из Берлина принял на свой счёт, совсем не ему были написаны. Так что, самонадеянность иногда может сыграть с нами злую шутку. Уж лучше иной раз усомниться. :Smile:

----------


## Remarque

Морфо, ты априори не в состояни объективно оценивать комменты других людей. 

Вот ты пишешь в адрес пэмпо: 




> Ну, понятно)Все эти ваши разговоры… Ты то ещё ладно


 Ну хорошо, поругала меня, написав, какой я ужасный. Чтобы ускорить процесс, я даже заранее подпишусь под твоими обвинениями, пробежав их бегло. 

Но почему ты оцениваешь комменты пэмперса "Ты то ещё ладно"?

Что значит "ладно"? 

Может, это ладно:




> о, как прекрасно
> и запахом, и звуком
> молчанье жопы


 Или это ладно?




> Христанутый унтерменш со справкой, считающий, что все, как и ты, плотно знакомы с психушкой.
> Жаль, Гейропа пока что не начала утилизацию таких.


 Ты же прекрасно понимаешь, что это "ладно" лишь для психически больного человека. Здоровый такого не напишет. Но ты пэмперсу ещё и льстишь.

Разница между ним и мной и правда есть, ведь он на порядок старше меня, а значит, по идее, именно он должен прекратить писать своё дерьмо в мой адрес, тем более, что именно он первым начал ещё несколько лет назад писать мне свой бред, а я оставляю за собой право отвечать ему тем же. Пэмперса же не случайно бессрочно забанили на уже закрытом форуме "самоубийство.ру", а именно за его словесный понос, который течёт из его поганого рта, как из рога изобилия.

----------


## Remarque

> Ну, понятно)густо приправленные довольно необычными фантазиями. Откуда только что берётся у человека…


 
Интересно, а чем извращённые фантазии пэмперса лучше?




> тяжёлый, брутальный, с толстым стволом, входящий насильственным образом в твои пределы


 Ты просто лицемерка, Морфо, и не способна давать объективную оценку, раз критикуя меня, оправдываешь больные фантазии пэмперса, закрывая на них глаза.

Кстати, меня ни разу не удивляет, что пэмпо заболел СПИДом и что все родственники прекратили с ним контакты. Он это заслужил за свой мерзкий характер. Это его карма, как сказали бы философы.

----------


## Remarque

> А ведь способность к саморефлексии, хотя бы в минимальной степени - это признак психического здоровья


  Очень хорошо, ловлю тебя на слове, ведь твои поганые посты тоже явно свидетельствуют о том, что у тебя тоже напрочь отсутствует всякая саморефлексия, а значит, и ты психически болен.
А вообще, это реально страшно, дожить до твоего возраста и постить то, что ты пишешь. Ты  прекрасный пример того человека, каким ни в коем случае нельзя становиться.

----------


## Morpho

> Морфо, ты априори не в состояни объективно оценивать комменты других людей.
> Но почему ты оцениваешь комменты пэмперса "Ты то ещё ладно"?
> Интересно, а чем извращённые фантазии пэмперса лучше?


 Объективно оценивать комментарии других людей не может никто, ибо каждый судит из личного опыта. А опыт у всех разный. 
Есть понятие "запрещённых приёмов" в различных единоборствах, которые уважающий себя спортсмен не использует. Проще говоря, достойный противник никогда не ударит по больному месту. Ударит слабый, трусливый, подлый. Это ответ на твои 2 и 3 вопросы.




> Но ты пэмперсу ещё и льстишь.


 Назови хотя бы одну причину, для чего мне это делать.

----------


## Remarque

Мы сейчас говорим не об абсолютной "объективности", а лишь о более-менее среднестатистической. Иными словами, если ты критикуешь комменты одного человека, то должна и внимательно присмотреться и к комментам его оппонента, а не наивно (а может, и вполне сознательно) пропускать мимо ушей то, что он пишет в мой адрес, как ты делала до сих пор. Соответственно, у меня есть полное право говорить о твоей предвзятости.

----------


## Remarque

> Есть понятие "запрещённых приёмов" в различных единоборствах, которые уважающий себя спортсмен не использует. Проще говоря, достойный противник никогда не ударит по больному месту. Ударит слабый, трусливый, подлый.


 Ну что ж, очень хорошо, давай тогда исходить тогда исключительно из твоей формулы о запрёщенных приёмах и запрете "бить" по "больным" местам. 

Если отбросить посты пэмпо про мой интерес к фильмам ужасов и его комменты, связанные с гомо-тематикой,  то Пэмпо упорно упоминает в своих постах вновь и вновь о двух вещах, которые считает для меня наиболее болезненными:

1.Христанство.

2. Моё местопребывание в "Гейропе" 

В своём стремлении задеть мои чувства любым доступным ему образом, он снова и снова использует их против меня, коверкая их в меру своей испорченности, например, пиша про "христанутого"и выбирая другие неприятные выражения, связанные с христианством. За последние несколько лет на форуме он написал их в мой адрес очень и очень. Достаточно посмотреть его прежние посты. 

То есть, он вполне сознательно регулярно пишет то, что считает моими "больными" местами, используя "запрещённые приёмы", по твоему выше выведенному определению. 

А значит, его тоже вполне можно назвать его "трусливым, слабым, подлым".

Если бы он считал, что у меня есть другие слабые места, то пэмпо, безусловно, писал бы постоянно именно о них, надеясь задеть мои чувства. 

И не нужно говорить, что темы которые выбираю я и пэмпо не равноценны. Они именно соответствуют другу другу, исходя из твоего определения про "запрещённые приёмы", ведь и пэмпо очень упорно пытается задеть то, что считает моими больными местами.Соответственно, не ни одной причины щадить нежные чувства пэмпо, учитывая те кучи дерьма, чо он пишет в мой адрес.

----------


## Remarque

> Назови хотя бы одну причину, для чего мне это делать.


 Главная причина, наверное, в том, что ты сама уже ранее упомянала на форуме, что тебе здесь скучно, а учитывая очень ограниченный местный контингент юзеров и то, что ты преимущественно общаешься здесь с Артиклем и пэмпо, тебе бы не хотелось потерять расположение пэмпо, критикуя его напрямую, в связи с чем ты и покорно молчишь в тряпочку, упорно игнорируя то, что пэмпо пишет в мой адрес. Зачем его критиковать, когда есть я, не так ли? Ну а я как-нибудь потерплю. Да и вообще, то, что пишет пэмпо, это можно, это "другое".

----------


## Morpho

Remarque, о какой такой "среднестатистической" объективности идёт речь?)
Объективность, на мой взгляд, как осетрина, бывает только первой свежести, или первая и последняя. Никакого второго её вида не бывает.
По поводу "запрещённых приёмов"… Я не стала вдаваться в конкретику, потому что думала, что ты сам поймёшь, что к чему. Ну, раз не понял, то, ок, давай подробнее объясню. Выражение "бить по больным местам" имеет прямое значение. Это указание на какое-либо заболевание, сложные отношения с семьёй и прочие глубокие проблемы. Давай посмотрим, что у тебя. Просмотр фильмов в жанре хоррор. Указание на это является твоим больным местом? Серьёзно? Далее по списку - христианство. Очень интересно. Я была уверена, что это априори должно быть сильным местом, но здесь, видимо, что-то пошло не так. Тогда зачем тебе такая религия, которая кроме болезненных ощущений при её упоминании ничего тебе не приносит?

----------


## Morpho

Про причину, по которой я "молчу в тряпочку"). 
Давай посмотрим в начало нашего диалога. 
Я усомнилась, что два мужика-гетеросексуала, если они являются таковыми, могут на протяжении нескольких лет обвинять друг друга в гомосексуализме, поддерживая и развивая эту тему. Я писала про вас двоих, если ты что-то пропустил. То есть, у tempo нимб не отсвечивал, согласись, он был с тобой в равных условиях. И я совершенно не хотела кого-то задеть, просто предложила принять и разобрать эту проблему, если таковая имела место быть. Ну, всякое же в жизни бывает, правда? Может, человек латентный гей. Я считаю, что нечего тут скрывать, надо равняться на Европу. А то прямо неловко как-то перед мировой общественностью… О демократии говорим, права человека обсуждаем, а вместо каминг-аута - шиш с маслом. Нехорошо это. Пора, пора...

----------


## Remarque

> Remarque, о какой такой "среднестатистической" объективности идёт речь?)
> Объективность, на мой взгляд, как осетрина, бывает только первой свежести, или первая и последняя. Никакого второго её вида не бывает.
> По поводу "запрещённых приёмов"… Я не стала вдаваться в конкретику, потому что думала, что ты сам поймёшь, что к чему. Ну, раз не понял, то, ок, давай подробнее объясню. Выражение "бить по больным местам" имеет прямое значение. Это указание на какое-либо заболевание, сложные отношения с семьёй и прочие глубокие проблемы. Давай посмотрим, что у тебя. Просмотр фильмов в жанре хоррор. Указание на это является твоим больным местом? Серьёзно? Далее по списку - христианство. Очень интересно. Я была уверена, что это априори должно быть сильным местом, но здесь, видимо, что-то пошло не так. Тогда зачем тебе такая религия, которая кроме болезненных ощущений при её упоминании ничего тебе не приносит?


 А зачем ты сюда притянула за уши фильмы ужасов-то? В моём списке из двух наименований, что пэмпо считает моими больными местами, она отстутствует. Зато про "Гейропу" ты скромно почему-то промолчала. Почему же? И зачем ты упомянула про фильмы ужасов? Не иначе, как для красного словца? 

А почему это я не могу писать о заболевании пэмпо? Он сам об этом не раз писал на форуме, а значит, не чуждается говорить об этом напрямую и раз он сам ранее упоминал об этом в своих постах, значит, однозначно готов к обсуждению этой темы. Если же он об этом говорит, то не факт, что он вообще считает это своим больным местом. По-моему, это уже твои домыслы.

Далее, я могу напоминать пэмпо про прекращение контактов с его родственниками для его же блага, ведь сам факт этого должен был стать для него не просто звоночком, а колокольным звоном, что он должен изменить что-то в своём общении с другими людьми. Тогда наверняка можно было бы и возобновить с ними контакты. Но вместо этого пэмпо, мечет дерьмо, не желая работь над своим характером, ведь он уверен, что всё делает правильно. Но факты свидетельствуют об обратном. 

Религия мне не приносит никах болезненных ощущений. Ты снова всё интерпретируешь, как тебе выгодно. Просто одно дело говорить о религии, обсуждая её хотя бы нейтрально, а совсем другое дело , когда пэмпо вполне сознательно оскорбительно выражается о христианстве, стремясь всеми силами задеть меня. 

И с чего ты вообще решила-то, что пэмпино заболевание и его отношения с родственниками более важные темы, чем религия? Это лишь твоё мнение и у меня нет причин его разделять, ведь по религиозным причинам велись войны, много людей пожертвовало своими жизнями по религиозным убеждениям и для многих религия по-прежнему играет немалю роль в их жизни.

----------


## Morpho

Давай так, Remarque.  Я просто желаю тебе оказаться на его месте. Не в прямом, конечно, смысле, но в примерной ситуации. Ничего другого после прочтения этой сумятицы, я пожелать тебе, извини, не могу.

----------


## Remarque

Тяжело с тобой общаться, Морфо, ведь ты вечно выгораживаешь пэмпино поведение. Давай лучше так, раз уж ты меня уже достаточно покритиковала, скажи лучше уже и самому пэмпо прямо, что если он не хочет слышать обидных для него комментов, то и сам должен прекратить их писать в мой адрес. Это же он первый начал их писать в мой адрес ещё несколько лет назад, продолжая это и по сей ден. Тем более, что он не на один год и не два старше меня. Да ещё использует в своём лексиконе фашистскую терминологию, пиша про "унтерменшей". Думаю, что и этому недофюреру пора уже сделать какие-то выводы, а не сваливать всё на меня, учитывая, что и он сам ведёт себя здесь далеко не примерным образом.

----------


## Morpho

> Это же он первый начал их писать в мой адрес ещё несколько лет назад, продолжая это и по сей ден. Тем более, что он не на один год и не два старше меня. Да ещё использует в своём лексиконе фашистскую терминологию, пиша про "унтерменшей


 Действительно, что творит, подлец. Пишет не пойми что. Ты моя зайка.  :Smile: 
Я бы тебя усыновила, честное слово. В следующей жизни.  :Smile:

----------


## tempo

> Действительно, что творит, подлец. Пишет не пойми что. Ты моя зайка. 
> Я бы тебя усыновила, честное слово. В следующей жизни.


 Ну что тут сказать...
Хайль Феня ))

Если хочешь, я тебе по пунктам разложу и о "христианстве", и о количестве моих родственников, и о том, вкусны ли рождественские пирожки, ими выпекаемые, а тако же о вероятности отмывки добела чёрного немецкого кобела  :Wink:

----------


## Morpho

Я сейчас поняла, почему мне с Remarque и Ванечкой так прикольно общаться. Это нерастраченный материнский инстинкт. Я сумела избежать этого ранее, но он настиг меня сейчас.
Главное, успокоиться. И не ломануться в детский дом)).

----------


## Morpho

> Если хочешь, я тебе по пунктам разложу и о "христианстве", и о количестве моих родственников, и о том, вкусны ли рождественские пирожки, ими выпекаемые, а тако же о вероятности отмывки добела чёрного немецкого кобела


 Хочу, расскажи мне.

----------


## Артикль

> Я сейчас поняла, почему мне с Remarque и Ванечкой так прикольно общаться. Это нерастраченный материнский инстинкт. Я сумела избежать этого ранее, но он настиг меня сейчас.
> Главное, успокоиться. И не ломануться в детский дом)).


 Вот и усыновите их обоих вместе с Темпо. Определитесь где проживать будете. 
Ну ведь нужна же какая-то развязка этого сложного морского узла. )))

----------


## tempo

> Вот и усыновите их обоих вместе с Темпо.


 Артикль, злой ты. Ну на кой Фене такое ЩАстье - полудурок, полоумок и слепой? ))
Лучше уж свору кошек. Чёрных )))

----------


## Remarque

Жаль, что имбецил пэмпо так ничего и не понял.

----------


## Артикль

А специфическая тема то создана. Буквально второй пост.



> .     О, думаю, а давайте. Сейчас же начну выражать. В своей манере, без сахарного сиропа. И подавлять себя не буду. Это же очень увлекательно – говорить то, что приходит в голову, игнорируя внутреннего цензора. «Дружище, ты – мудак. Но ты не огорчайся, на Земле кроме меня ещё 7 763 035 302 человек, и ты обязательно встретишь того, кто так не считает». А он мне: «Спасибо, ты меня обнадёжила, хандры как ни бывало!». Люблю поддержать в трудную минуту.


 Без сиропа с сахаром ... ну прямо как проходишь мимо автомата стародавних времён. От похмелья выворачивает. И тут где то в кармане
среди медяшки достаёшь копейку коя рупь бережёт. И льётся в стакан элексир такой зловещий. Вот именно что без сиропа ... С первых
же глотков ощущеньеце как будто не в силах прожевать колючую проволоку что поверх заборов стратегических объектов. И вот стакан
опустошён. Далее не понимаешь на том ли свете или на этом. А ничё, оклемаешься.
Ну как  то так.

----------


## Remarque

> Я сейчас поняла, почему мне с Remarque и Ванечкой так прикольно общаться. Это нерастраченный материнский инстинкт. Я сумела избежать этого ранее, но он настиг меня сейчас.
> Главное, успокоиться. И не ломануться в детский дом)).


 Усыновление Вани тебе бы и правда морально помогло) Думаю, что он и сам не откажется. По-любому, жить у тебя ему будет комфортнее, чем у себя в Киеве.

----------


## Morpho

> А специфическая тема то создана. Буквально второй пост.
> 
> Без сиропа с сахаром ... ну прямо как проходишь мимо автомата стародавних времён. От похмелья выворачивает. И тут где то в кармане
> среди медяшки достаёшь копейку коя рупь бережёт. И льётся в стакан элексир такой зловещий. Вот именно что без сиропа ... С первых
> же глотков ощущеньеце как будто не в силах прожевать колючую проволоку что поверх заборов стратегических объектов. И вот стакан
> опустошён. Далее не понимаешь на том ли свете или на этом. А ничё, оклемаешься.
> Ну как  то так.


 Надо было читать сказки.  :Smile:  Ты же помнишь, как это бывает...:



Или так:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2iHpQH2dLg

----------


## tempo

> Хочу, расскажи мне.


 Хотел было перечесть все бредовые обвинения, сделать из них конспект, а потом по пунктам комментировать, но понял, что суммарный объём этих говн больше, чем ёмкость моей терпелки.
Давай так: если тебе интересно, интересуйся поштучно, и я, по лопате за раз, перекидаю.

----------


## Артикль

> Надо было читать сказки.  Ты же помнишь, как это бывает...


 Ну прям у нас тут панорама хоть на старый НГ предоставляй. Тогда и это не помешает.
https://youtu.be/P8WcPxzY6Vk

----------


## Morpho

> Ну прям у нас тут панорама хоть на старый НГ предоставляй. Тогда и это не помешает.
> https://youtu.be/P8WcPxzY6Vk


 Резюме в Аншлаг отправляй, фронтменом там будешь. И Генку Ветрова, и Юрку Гальцева переплюнешь. Прям не знаю, что ты тут ещё делаешь… с такими уникальными шутками.

----------


## Morpho

> Хотел было перечесть все бредовые обвинения, сделать из них конспект, а потом по пунктам комментировать, но понял, что суммарный объём этих говн больше, чем ёмкость моей терпелки.
> Давай так: если тебе интересно, интересуйся поштучно, и я, по лопате за раз, перекидаю.


 Ну, ок. Тебе как удобно, здесь, или в личке? 
Что за рождественские пирожки?

----------


## Артикль

> Ну, ок. Тебе как удобно, здесь, или в личке? 
> Что за рождественские пирожки?


 Лучше здесь. Надо же как то программу подготовить.
Люди там вон дискотеку устроили в день усыновления по приезду потенциальных предков добровольцев.
https://youtu.be/wTUqOQs6K3w

----------


## tempo

> Ну, ок. Тебе как удобно, здесь, или в личке?


 Здесь.

----------


## Morpho

> Здесь.


  :Smile: Здесь. Ну ладно. 
Тогда повторяю вопрос: кто съел рождественские пирожки?)

----------


## tempo

> Что за рождественские пирожки?


 Это к пункту обвинения №"все родственники отвернулись".
Не считая кучи сколько-то-юродных, с которыми отношений нет уже около 35 лет, у меня только четверо родственников. 
Из них двое - весьма условные, это племянница и бывшая жена.
Ещё двое - сестра и сын.
С сестрой и её дщерью видимся иногда, чаще - переговариваемся.
С бывшей и дитём - нет, совсем, скоро уже 20 лет как. С ней иногда контачит сестра, она и раззвонила о моих проблемах (не упоминая СПИД). Со стороны бывшей было передано предложение контакт возобновить. Но оно мне надо? нет, и всё осталось, как было. Ибо нехуй клеить разбитую посудину, тем боле что мой осколок ещё надо собирать отдельно ).
То, что добрый христианин Ремаркуй пытается христолюбиво смаковать - это эпизод 12-летней давности, когда сестра, воодушевлённая размером, формой и качеством пиздеца, предложила мне решать свои проблемы (СПИД-IV, терминальная стадия) - самостоятельно, и исчезла с горизонта. Потом появилась, через полтора года. И я её понимаю, хотя тогда мне было не очень просто прожевать всё это.
На сейчас имеем: умеренный контакт, с периодическими заездами в гости.

По данному пункту что-нибудь ещё? Свидетельство обраке: Свидетельство о рождении? Выписку из гос. архива?  :Wink:

----------


## tempo

> Здесь. Ну ладно. 
> Тогда повторяю вопрос: кто съел рождественские пирожки?)


 Вместе съели, под чай и разговоры )

----------


## Morpho

> Вместе съели, под чай и разговоры )


 Ну и о чём поговорили?

----------


## tempo

> Много у тебя родственников?


 Я ж пишу: условно - четверо, реально - двое. Не считая тех, которых я с конца 80-х не видел и не слышал.

----------


## tempo

> Ну и о чём поговорили?


 О делах наших скорбных (c), о политике и королях, которых скоро возьмут с капустой на кармане ))

----------


## tempo

Ну да, с меня поиметь можно, но невозможно.
Обычные посиделки с чаем, ибо спиртное я не пью. 
Итак, Ваша честь, не перейти ли нам к следующему пункту обвинения, выдвинутого Его Святейшеством?

----------


## Morpho

В чём обвиняли-то?

----------


## tempo

> В чём обвиняли-то?


 Его Святейшество имел бесчестье обвинить меня в серийном совершении 33х смертных грехов из семи известных, Ваша честь!

----------


## Morpho

А между тем назревает неприятное событие - завтра на работу. Ужас.

----------


## Артикль

На работу надо ходить с удовольствием )

----------


## tempo

> А между тем назревает неприятное событие - завтра на работу. Ужас.


 Ничё, кол через плечо - и общаться с сослуживцами ))

----------


## Morpho

Сослуживцы по ватсапу общаются, там группа у нас. Я редко смотрю, что они там пишут, захожу, чтобы очистить чат.  Последний раз было 43 сообщения, сейчас, наверное, уже около 60. С праздниками друг друга поздравляют. Хочу выйти из группы, но пока не решаюсь. Они и так считают, что я живу в своём мире. Нельзя привлекать к себе так много внимания).

----------


## Morpho

> На работу надо ходить с удовольствием )


 Ах, Артикль. С удовольствием я занимаюсь совершенно другими делами.  :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

Посмотрела сейчас видео с заброшками Димы Масленникова. Он там ночами призраков ищет. Ещё ни одного не нашёл. Шума от него больше, чем результата. Кричит, пугается, какие-то звуки слышит. Зато 12,5 млн подписчиков. Кто-нибудь верит в призраков?) Я подумала, что, если они существуют, то, хотя бы одного можно же было увидеть, за всё время его путешествий по заброшенным замкам, кораблям, домов с паранормальной активностью.

----------


## Артикль

> Я подумала, что, если они существуют, то, хотя бы одного можно же было увидеть, .


 Ты же обсуждала тут как то про своих домовых друзей.

----------


## Артикль

У тебя бы подписчиков больше было бы. Апартаменты твои наверное замку Моррисвиль не уступят

----------


## Morpho

> Ты же обсуждала тут как то про своих домовых друзей.


 Обсуждала, но со временем уже начинаешь сомневаться, что это было то, о чём я думаю. Ищешь логическое объяснение происходящему, ну и, конечно же, находишь. По поводу апартаментов ты что-то слишком уж загнул.  
Раньше, лет 10 назад, по какому не помню каналу шла передача по типу "По следам призраков". Интересно было смотреть, команда искателей путешествовали по старинным замкам Европы, заброшенным психиатрическим больницам и т.д. Специальное оборудование у них было, они вели съёмку, фиксировали аномальную активность… Я тогда думала: вот бы было здорово такую работу иметь. И увлекательно, и деньги платят).
А у Масленникова так, ерунда какая-то.

----------


## Артикль

Как твой Марго первый рабочий день в нынешнем году ?

----------


## Артикль

Трёхэтажный мат.
https://youtu.be/beujy90uE6U

----------


## Morpho

> Как твой Марго первый рабочий день в нынешнем году ?


 Восхитительно.  :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

С 10 часов утра мне в ванной комнате плитку кладут… голова раскалывается. Плюс музыку врубил - ему так легче работать. Соседка наверху, видно, офигела ближе к вечеру, и включила телек на всю громкость. Даже не знаю, кого из них первым убить… Мастера не могу - завтра ещё затирать надо. На нервной почве захотелось выпить. И этого не могу сделать - сегодня уйдёт, неизвестно во сколько, а завтра явится, ни свет, ни заря…

----------


## Morpho

Сегодня вдруг, непонятно почему, во сне приснился Ванечка. Он с товарищем давал уличное представление. А мне кто-то сказал: "Познакомься, это Ванечка". Смотрю, из-за стойки с воздушными шариками выглядывает что-то худенькое, страшненькое и нос зелёнкой вымазан. Я смутно представляю себе, как выглядит Ванечка, но явно не так. Вот к чему это…

----------


## Morpho

Ну всё, стало ясно, к чему Ванечка снился. С утра совсем немного болело горло, а 3 часам стало резко плохо, даже пришлось уехать с работы. Теперь буду знать, что Ванечка снится к болезни. :Smile:  
В общем, здравствуй, омикрон…

----------


## tempo

Омикрон у тебя будет после посиделок у врача, в компании сограждан )

----------


## Morpho

К врачу я обращусь в самом экстренном случае, идти на больничный желания нет. В понедельник заберу комп и буду дома работать. То, что это омикрон, я даже не сомневаюсь. У нас ещё неделю назад 50% сотрудников на удалёнку ушли, по распоряжению губернатора. И я в том числе. В смысле, должна была уйти, но осталась, чтобы разобраться с документацией. За эту неделю из 50% оставшихся почти у половины был выявлен омикрон, они все болеют. Директор в шоке. У меня t уже под 38. Посмотрим, что будет дальше…

----------


## Unity

Ну и смысл было прививаться, получать штрихкод?.. *с горькою иронией*

----------


## Morpho

> Ну и смысл было прививаться, получать штрихкод?.. *с горькою иронией*


 Смысла не было, просто обязали, потому что имеем отношение к образованию -раз, и финансовым структурам - два. 
Самое забавное (если это вообще забавно), что до вакцинации я не болела ни разу. За два года - ни разу!
А сейчас надо успеть выздороветь - ревакцинация на носу. :Big Grin:  Опять принудительная, естественно. 
P.S. Недавно у нашего сотрудника тёща умерла, через неделю после вакцинации. А в курируемой мной организации умерли 2 человека, тоже спустя неделю-две, после прививки. Вот так-то... не знаешь, что думать...

----------


## Unity

Господи, ещё вначале этой истерии мыслящие люди говорили вполне недвусмысленно: начата программа по утилизации излишков поголовья двуногого скота. Укол с патогеном, сокращающим существование - словно Яблоко от Змия: решивший коснуться его добровольно - быстрее положенного очистит ряды... 
В моём окружении - несколько таких историй: уколовшиеся люди, до того с вполне железным здоровьем - умерли за год. Инсульты в 32, инфаркты, отказы печени и почек...
Разумеется, это "просто совпадение"...)

----------


## Morpho

> Господи, ещё вначале этой истерии мыслящие люди говорили вполне недвусмысленно: начата программа по утилизации излишков поголовья двуногого скота. Укол с патогеном, сокращающим существование - словно Яблоко от Змия: решивший коснуться его добровольно - быстрее положенного очистит ряды


 Эта "программа" началась гораздо раньше, когда искусственно созданный вирус вышел из-под контроля, и отправился в увлекательное путешествие по континентам. Не думаю, что намеренно его выпустили. Чем они там занимались, в этом институте вирусологии, никто никогда не узнает - власти Китая об этом позаботились. Своё отношение к поголовной вакцинации я уже высказывала. И теперь, по прошествии времени, когда появились результаты, которые я имею возможность наблюдать, всё больше утверждаюсь в своей правоте. То, что из людей сделали подопытных крыс (а может, мы с рождения ими были?), этого уже никто не помнит. Но в настоящее время, когда через несколько дней/недель после прививки люди умирают от сердечно-сосудистых заболеваний, и таких уже набралось достаточное количество, чтобы не обращать на это внимание и продолжать бредить о каком-то коллективном иммунитете, игнорируя действительность. Какой же вывод можно сделать из всего этого? 1. Вакцина не защищает от вируса. Вирус мутирует гораздо быстрее, он всегда "думает" на несколько ходов вперед. 2. Вакцина (как и сам вирус) опасна для людей с сердечно-сосудистыми заболеваниями и людей с онкологией. Кстати, прикольно, что, когда наши доблестные вирусологи из Гамалеи, утверждавшие ранее, что вакцина защищает чуть ли не на 100%, переобулись на ходу, и теперь у них новый слоган: "привитые, но заболевшие ковидом, выживут на 99,9%".) Ну спасибо вам, ребят… только вот я до вашей вакцинации вообще не болела…

----------


## Unity

Сколь се ни прискорбно, но "элиты" правы: перенаселение - попросту математически - приведёт нас к гибели и вымиранию. Именно поэтому они и "заботятся" о некачественной пище, сделанной из Заменителей (мяса, сыра, жира, муки, молока); о свободном доступе и популяризации спиртного, табачных изделий и даже наркотиков. Они сокращают уровень доходов чтобы сократить людской рацион... Но это не помогало: человечество и далее плодилось как крысы...
А ресурсы полей, садов, ферм - далеко не безгранично. Наши потребности растут и сама планета УЖЕ неспособна всех нас прокормить...
Именно поэтому явилась "вакцина". Но, увы, всегда в бочке мёда будет чуть-чуть дёгтя - антивакцинаторы. Судя по всему, власти и не ожидали от них такого отпора. 
Что же, если этот не прошёл сценарий, они всё равно отыщут некую альтернативу чтобы таки сократить наше поголовье, дабы закопать ненужные рты. 
К примеру, возможен повтор "старого доброго" проекта с войной - вымышленной, рукотворной, на коей полягут пару миллиардов душ. 
Почему бы нет? 
Ну и человечество снова "выиграет время" и отстрочит Голод.

----------


## Артикль

Российская территория на 80% пустая. Да и хлебные поля уж как 30 лет заростают кустарником. Дело в другом. Люди сами полезли
к чёрту на рога позарившись на комфортную жизнь и приняв правила жития в таковой. Вот и идёт отбор в котором дураки умирают
по пятницам. Дезинфекция такая.

----------


## tempo

Юнити, во-первых, прокормить всех, кого уже непрошенно нарожали (c) вполне можно. И даже больше.
Если тратиться на решение этой задачи, а не на бесконечную грызню и подгребание под себя. Социализм в помощь. Деньги на увеличение урожайности и качества земли, а не на войну.
Второе, можно ограничить рождаемость, введя отрицательные бонусы для ебущихся ббез гандона многодетных самок и самцов.

----------


## Unity

*Арт*, дело вовсе не в самой теоретической возможности прокормить растущую нашу популяцию.
Дело, скорей, в нежелании человеческой "аристократии" (они же - организаторы всей геополитики) заниматься обустройством комфорта для жизни ну и размножения Ненужных (с их точки зрения) людей. Они понимают ограниченность ресурсов - нефти, газа и металлов. Они понимают, что себе дороже обустраивать систему, коя б гаранитировала человечеству не только выживание, но и дальнейшее развитие. Именно поэтому, свои экономя силы, они снова выбирают Экстенсивный путь. 
"Устранение" "излишков". 

*Tempo*, прокормить возможно, да. Вот только Зачем? Прошлые гуманистические теории обустройства планетарной экономики претерпели крах.
И тому множество факторов, причин, исчислять которые можно очень долго. Если упростить, в основе всего - именно Порочность среднестатисчекого обывателя. Лень. Нежелание развития. А если умножить этакие качества на восемь миллиардов раз (именно такая популяция двуногих нынче попирает Землю), картинка, что складывается, выглядит ну очень грустно. 
Даже мой препод по антропологии говорил всё то же: причина, по которой снова будут войны: дефицит еды и чистой питьевой воды. В самом скором времени. Уровень грунтовых вод падает везде - сам тому свидетель, живя в прошлом далеко за городом - так как растёт суммарная глубина выработок ископаемых. Очень грубо говоря, мы копаем руду, а пустые пещеры/карьеры - заполняются водой, что ещё вчера питала колодцы... И реки, болота, озёра и водохранилища. 
Следующий фактор - деградация сельскохозяйственных почв. Далее - растущая потребность именно в мясной продукции - выше, быстрее, сильнее! И эти животные активно нуждаются в растительной пище - то есть, вновь нужны поля, кои из-за интенсивной постоянной обработке подлежат выветриванию ну и истощению. 
Это просто математика. 
Когда на всех своих нивах люди потеряют свой последний сантиметр и слой плодородной почвы - тогда и развяжутся войны... Так как наш инертный разум (ну и экономика) просто не успеет адаптироваться ко новым условиям ну и новым вызовам. 

А так... воистину, на военные бюджеты уходят триллионы долларов... Условных единиц, кои бы могли - потенциально - спасать чьи-то жизни ну и помогать созидать Утопию... 
А ограничение рождаемости - общество примет в штыки, как попытки урезать безусловные контитуционные права. 

Резюмируя, что же получается?..
Грядущее Вымирание - в судорогах и агонии - в мастабах планеты. 
И, как показала практика, даже "добровольная вакцинация" - ничто существенно не изменила.

----------


## Dementiy

> 2. Вакцина (как и сам вирус) опасна для людей с сердечно-сосудистыми заболеваниями и людей с онкологией.


 У нас на работе у одного сотрудника жена умерла. Сердце...
Он сам уколотый, в маске ходит. Думаю, жена тоже. 
Кто хочет, тот сделает вывод о "безопасности" вакцин. Кто не хочет, не сделает. Доказать связь невозможно, но история настоящая.
Что касается меня лично, то я не буду колоться даже под дулом автомата. И дело не в здоровье. Это дело принципа. Дело чести.

----------


## tempo

> Что касается меня лично, то я не буду колоться даже под дулом автомата.


 А под дулом лишения работы = дохода = возможности жить (почти) как ранее?

----------


## Morpho

> Что касается меня лично, то я не буду колоться даже под дулом автомата. И дело не в здоровье. Это дело принципа. Дело чести.


 Ну что тут скажешь... ты молодец, раз имеешь такую возможность. Принципы, честь… Круто. 
А у меня опыт работы в сферах торговли и бюджета, и там, и там требуют наличие сертификата. Зарплата у меня не самая маленькая в области, опять же, чтобы я вот так просто хлопнула дверью. Стаж работы. Возраст, как не крути. Хоть и кажется мне, что я всё ещё огого, егегей и игого. Ну и то, что теперь за моей спиной никого нет. Я без страховки, и кроме меня самой обо мне никто не позаботится.

----------


## tempo

А у нас градус коронабесия понижен ещё на один пункт.
И так никто масками и QR не насиловал, теперь ещё и тестирование при каждом удобном случае отменили, ибо нехуй пугаться гриппа до смерти.
Переезжай, Феня, у Беларусь, будешь удои учитывать  и зарплаты дояркам начислять  ))

----------


## Morpho

> Переезжай, Феня, у Беларусь, будешь удои учитывать  и зарплаты дояркам начислять  ))


 Это попозже, tempo.  Попозжей. Я ещё не настолько готова выйти из зоны комфорта, чтобы бегать по периметру, глотая ртом воздух.  Я лучше в Италию. Там тепло. Мужчины красивые. А с природой Беларуси я ещё успею слиться. Лет через 20.  :Smile:

----------


## Dementiy

> А под дулом лишения работы = дохода = возможности жить (почти) как ранее?


 Если бы передо мной такой выбор поставили, я бы уволился с радостью (был бы повод).
Но начальство знает это и не ставит такой выбор. Почему? Потому что найти мне замену очень трудно.
Тут и года не хватит чтобы разобраться в наших заморочках. Это только чтобы "въехать".
На самом деле, в РФ есть 1000 и 1 способ избежать "строгости закона", было бы желание...

----------


## Morpho

Вот ведь как бывает… Только проговорила про того моего знакомого, что любит бриться в 2 часа ночи. Так он тут, как тут. Спустя почти 9 месяцев проявился. И я опять, конечно, во всём виновата. Что они от жён своих уходят, хотя об этом их никто не просит. То, что забыть не могут. Бл*ть, ну я предупреждала - не связывайся. Теперь шанс ему дайте последний… Ну если я тебе первого не дала, о каком последнем идёт речь… Второй день мозг выносит в ватсапе. Я смотрю и удивляюсь. На всякий случай спросила, как же жена-то, с двумя маленькими дитятками? А там… несчастная мать, обосранные дети.  И так живут 80% населения. А вы говорите…

----------


## Morpho

Сказала правду. Что, если мне надо, я обращаюсь за услугой к специально обученным людям, и это меня вполне устраивает. Мне предатели не упёрлись. Велком в вашу собственную реальность, господа.

----------


## Morpho

Мне очень страшно, дорогие мои. Мне беспокойно. Я боюсь вас потерять. Всех сразу. Я боюсь вас больше не услышать. И никогда не испытать тот интерес, что я оставлю здесь… 
Я боюсь не узнать, вылечился ли Ванечка…
Я боюсь не узнать, что с Ремарком…
Я боюсь не узнать, как дела у Трау…
Я боюсь больше не узнать исключительный сарказм Набата…
Я боюсь больше не узнать снобизма Джуна… 
Я боюсь больше не узнать, что Темпо ещё с нами… со мной…
Я боюсь больше не узнать, что скажет Юнити… Кто ещё может так успокоить, как не он.

----------


## Nabat

Хотел написать, что ничего не меняется, но нет. Раньше ты подобное начинала выдавать за полночь, а сейчас только чуть за 9 p.m.

----------


## tempo

Позвольте, сударыня, и мне проставиться  :Smile: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jUdegHzlS0

----------


## Morpho

> Луна всегда завидует дневной жаре, а солнце вечно тоскует по тому, что скрыто в темноте.


 А вот этот шедевр даже удалять жалко. Бл*ть, где это вообще можно было прочитать?!)

----------


## Morpho

Весь день сегодня противное настроение. Я всё думала, как его назвать… Кроме как "противное" ничего в голову не пришло. Утром открыла рабочую почту, а там сообщение: "Коллеги, у С. умерла дочь, давайте поможем материально…" Прочитала, и внутри всё сжалось в тот самый противный комок. Как будто каждой клеткой ощутила, что С. сейчас чувствует. Нет ничего хуже и страшнее в этой отвратительной жизни, чем хоронить своих близких. 
Кроме того, этот товарищ меня беспокоит… Я его выслушала (хотя, должна ли была?), и опять противно. Жена его обвинила в изменах и в том, от него рождаются больные дети. По первому пункту всё верно, не понимаю, что он вдруг так оскорбился. А по второму, как знать… Но то, что он фактически настоял на рождении второго ребёнка, хотя она была против, а потом, "обиженный", оставил её одну справляться и хлопнув дверью, ушёл к какой-то непонятной особе с 2-мя детьми и кучей долгов… это он мудак 100%-ный. О чём я не преминула ему поведать. На меня, он, наверное, не обиделся, потому что продолжает писать. Кстати, не поладив с её 9-летней дочерью и узнав о долгах, которые стали для него неприятным сюрпризом, он по-быстрому свалил. Разлучница-то, наверное, даже жену его не успела поблагодарить, дескать, "спасибо вам за Васю" и всё такое… Такая вот Санта-Барбара.

----------


## Morpho

> Хотел написать, что ничего не меняется, но нет. Раньше ты подобное начинала выдавать за полночь, а сейчас только чуть за 9 p.m.


 Мать моя женщина. Тебе-то я что ответила. 
Нет, Nabat, здесь всё гораздо проще - я раньше начала. Утром поехала на работу, забрала оборудование, и была дома уже в часов в 13. После чего решила отметить удачное подключение и 1 день на удалёнке).

----------


## Morpho

Совпало как-то с сегодняшним настроением:

моя подруга может улететь.
в любой момент мотнуть к аэропорту
и первым самолётом сделать вжух,
заранее прикинув направленье,
не выйдет так — угонит самолёт.

мой друг собрал тревожный чемодан
на случай предсказуемого «если».
у друга есть заманчивые визы
и свин морской, свистящий и мохнатый,
который влезет, если что, в рукав.

мой брат по мыслям платит пятый штраф
за то, что смеет говорить открыто,
за то, что вышел с теми, кто пытался
реальность изменить хотя бы как-то.
его посадят в следующий раз.

моя сестра по крови греет ужин
себе и мужу, неплохому парню, 
который учит java и английский. 
они хотят успеть продать квартиру,
родителям пока не говорят.

моя коллега, девочка со скрипкой,
чьей мощи позавидуют атланты,
вчера почти белела от бессилья,
случайно ткнув на новости по ссылке.
она играет музыку такую,
что некогда бывает оглядеться,
но есть ещё вакансия в оркестр
в варшаве. и в софии тоже есть.

моя давно затыканная совесть
сидит одна заполночь в тесной кухне,
перебирает буковки в фэйсбуке,
кивает, осторожно ставит лайки,
пока я подвожу бюджет за месяц,
заказываю папины лекарства,
кошачий корм и акварель для дочки.
мы с совестью как два пьеро нелепых
глядим в огонь у очага чужого 
и видим в нём большие самолёты,
в чернильное взлетающие небо,
сестру и брата, друга и подругу,
морскую свинку в тесном рукаве…

любовь и страх вращаются по кругу
в моей остекленевшей голове.

----------


## tempo

Трезво посмотрев на некоторые вещи, понимаешь: надо выпить.
 :Wink:

----------


## Morpho

Сегодня поехала в поликлинику сдавать тест на корону. Отрицательный. Ну ладно. Я надеялась на отсрочку ревакцинации, не получилось. На обратной дороге заехала на рынок. Купила бочковых огурцов и местных яблок. Эту семейную пару я знаю уже давно, и всё у них отменного качества. Не знаю, кто солит, но огурцы, помидоры, капуста квашеная, мочёные яблоки, всё очень вкусно, не каждая хозяйка так сможет. Свежие яблоки где-то в Белёве закупают. Я как-то им даже позавидовала - неплохой семейный бизнес, и никакого гемора с бесконечными срочными отчётами, зависимостью от сроков, от не всегда адекватного руководства…  И всегда они весёлые, доброжелательные… Эх…)

----------


## Morpho

> Трезво посмотрев на некоторые вещи, понимаешь: надо выпить.


 Знаешь, я стала спокойно относиться к тому, что могу вот так вот перебрать иной раз. И мне пох на то, кто и что говорит. Мне так нравится. И я буду так делать, пока мне не надоест.

----------


## tempo

> неплохой семейный бизнес, и никакого гемора с бесконечными срочными отчётами,


 Полностью согласен.
Если так сложилось, что по жизни не нашлось реально нужного дела, которое не отпускает, то вкусно солить огурцы - самое то.
Особенно если не напрягает заниматься продажей.
Бросай нах свой серпентарий, Феня, и в пампасы. По совместительству будешь ещё и воск в воду лить ))

----------


## Morpho

А страсти продолжают накаляться. Вчера мне сказали примерно следующее: 
― Ровно в полночь.
― Что в полночь?
― Приходите к амбару, не пожалеете.
Ну, не к амбару, естественно, и не в полночь. Но то, что я не пожалею, это точно. Ахахах). Потом долго испытывали моё терпение своими эротическими фантазиями, из которых я знала только о "двойном проникновении", да и то, чисто теоретически. Но чтобы не показаться этому "мачо" селом неасфальтированным, я, будто бы со знанием дела, поинтересовалась: "хочешь с другом?)". Нет, отвечает, сам справлюсь. Херассе - думаю, это что ж у него за аномалии строения такие… Оказалось, что будет необходим ещё один предмет, и мне его надо будет купить самой, ибо статус мужчины ему этого сделать никак не позволяет…
А тем временем его мама, у которой он сейчас проживает, искренне считает, что её сыночка сглазили, и ему незамедлительно нужно бежать до самой ближайшей церкви и снимать порчу. Хех, слышала бы она тот разговор выше).

----------


## tempo

Феня, соглашайся! Тока с маленькой изюминкой: принеси на оргию две игрушки и устрой двойное проникновение самому затейнику. Пусть у него будет полноценный сюрприз на 23-е ))

----------


## Morpho

Я с ним разговариваю через раз, а ты мне игрушки предлагаешь купить. 
Ты вон, в тему "Усталость" лучше бы лишний раз не заходил. Там одному участнику за наше поведение, как лиц форума, так стыдно стало, что он даже полез с извинениями к автору. Вот что значит культурный человек. :Smile:

----------


## tempo

> Я с ним разговариваю через раз, а ты мне игрушки предлагаешь купить. 
> Ты вон, в тему "Усталость" лучше бы лишний раз не заходил. Там одному участнику за наше поведение, как лиц форума, так стыдно стало, что он даже полез с извинениями к автору. Вот что значит культурный человек.


 Ну, если путать культуру с зависанием и удержанием себя в положении "М", из богатого спектра, предоставляемого МДП - тода, он очень-очень культурный )

Касаемо же игрушек, это что, в самом деле? некто не стесняется делать тебе такие предложения?..

----------


## Morpho

> Ну, если путать культуру с зависанием и удержанием себя в положении "М", из богатого спектра, предоставляемого МДП - тода, он очень-очень культурный )


 Я загуглила МДП и Википедия поведала мне, что это БАР. Ну и что? Культурный человек с биполяркой. Что, разве таких не бывает?) Ориентированный. :Smile:  




> Касаемо же игрушек, это что, в самом деле? некто не стесняется делать тебе такие предложения?..


 Мы знакомы уже больше года. Думаю, что в своей голове он сделал всё это не один раз. Наверное, поэтому не стесняется. Что касается меня, то я спокойно отношусь к тому, что мужчины любят говорить о сексе. Просто иногда это бывает очень смешно.  :Smile:

----------


## tempo

> Мы знакомы уже больше года. Думаю, что в своей голове он сделал всё это не один раз.


 Извини за нескромность, знакомы постельно?
Или он вот так, с места - прыг! - предложил начать сразу с ТАКИХ практик?

----------


## Morpho

> Извини за нескромность, знакомы постельно?
> Или он вот так, с места - прыг! - предложил начать сразу с ТАКИХ практик?


 Нет, не постельно.
tempo, он молод. И у них это сейчас нормально, послать, например, фото своего члена понравившейся девушке. Или попросить её сфоткать какую-то часть своего тела. Это сетевое поколение. Я с ним встретилась всего один раз, чтобы посмотреть на него вживую. Мне показалось, что на фото он был глаз не отвести, а в живую не понравился. Но мы продолжили общение, он писал мне ещё полгода. Потом замолчал, и вот, снова появился.

----------


## tempo

Ну, что сказать... ладно ещё, не отправил тебя в магазин за плёткой и намордником ))

----------


## Morpho

> Ну, что сказать... ладно ещё, не отправил тебя в магазин за плёткой и намордником ))


  Этот очень горячий парень любит доминировать, насколько я поняла. 
Но если говорить на языке Таро, то его желание быть Императором неосуществимо, потому что Императрица - это я. А он всего лишь Паж Кубков. Даже на Рыцаря не тянет. Не говоря уж о придурошном Кубковом Короле. Я вообще не люблю Кубковых. Вот Жезлы - это другое дело).

----------


## tempo

> Этот очень горячий парень любит доминировать


 Ах вот оно что.
А ты не думала преподнести ему сюрприз? Железною рукою поменяв роли прямо в процессе интимно-духовного общения.
Что-то мне подсказывает, что у него не хватит физухи на сопротивление ))

----------


## Morpho

> Что-то мне подсказывает, что у него не хватит физухи на сопротивление ))


 Кубковые давят на сферу чувств. Привязанности, увлечения. Даже связанности, если ввязался Дьявол (а он ввязался). Я ему говорила такое, что вряд ли кто-то выдержал бы, не вовлечённый. Я умею делать такие привязки, но в этом случае было сделано не намеренно. Не виноватая я, он сам пришёл)

----------


## tempo

Феня, а Бог - он есть?

----------


## Morpho

> Феня, а Бог - он есть?


 tempo, как ты думаешь, почему президенты (у меня это слово ассоциируется с некачественными презервативами) и короли не управляют, а царствуют? Вот ваш Бог - и есть этому определение. Потому что за этим стоит что-то другое. Только не спрашивай меня, что.

----------


## tempo

Я почему спросил - прозвучал термин "дьявол", а его наличие предполагает существование противоположной инстанции.
Или, это два аспекта одного понятия, или одной сущности.

----------


## Morpho

> Я почему спросил - прозвучал термин "дьявол", а его наличие предполагает существование противоположной инстанции.
> Или, это два аспекта одного понятия, или одной сущности.


 Дьявол в Таро обозначает зависимость. Перевернутый Дьявол – неконтролируемую зависимость. Кстати, если рядом выпадают 7 кубков и Перевёрнутый Дьявол – то это явный показатель того, что человек в любовном обмороке. То есть, не может преодолеть морок, высвободится из пут страсти и привязанности. А если добавить Повешенного, то это может длиться годами.

----------


## Morpho

> а его наличие предполагает существование противоположной инстанции


 
Я поняла, что наличие этой инстанции определяет твою суть. Для меня - это дешёвый неглубокий пиар, который из себя выдавил недальновидный создатель. Он сделал Падших изгоями только потому, что они указали на его порочность. И с тех пор в мире царят его полномочия, определяя порядок, который никто из смертных не сможет изменить.

----------


## tempo

Ну, по крайней мере, мы выяснили, что ты предполагаешь наличие Создателя.
А тако же то, что при каждом тасовании миллионов разнообразных колод разной степени амортизации ) сладкая парочка, Абрам и Сарочка, ой, прости, Создатель и Диавол, подпихивают карты так, чтобы веер отражал реальность.

----------


## Unity

*вклинивая свои 5 копеек* 
Самое забавное, что, согласно мифам о Генезисе любой из религий, и «Дьявол», и «Бог» — это один персонаж в разных ипостасях, что, сбегая от скуки, затеял игру с Самим же Собой, своё расщепив сознание на злую/благую субличнось (мужчин ну и женщин, на верующих и еретиков, на черных и белых, на правых и левых), на все пары «полярностей» безо исключения.

----------


## tempo

Юнити, ну пусть так.
Я не могу понять, каким боком тасованная колода отражает реальность.

----------


## Unity

Никаким боком и не «отражает», Друг мой.
Колода из слов (коей и является наш разум) может отразить единственно саму же себя и свои иллюзии.
Ну а чтобы отыскать реальность — нужно просто Замолчать. Внутри. И просто смотреть и слушать, бережно внимать.

----------


## tempo

> Никаким боком и не «отражает»


 Вот и я так думаю.
Но матушка Аграфена ) имеет другое мнение, и, возможно, она права.
Я всеми силами пытаюсь понять, как комбинаторный аттракцион, более простой, чем шахматы
- а это так, граф, отражающий разнообразие шахматных позиций гораздо сложнее -
может отражать реальность.
Разве что личные особенности оператора заставляют высшие силы подправлять расклад.
Но тогда почему именно Таро..? Любой правильный многогранник с буковками на гранях был бы нагляднее и удобнее.
Можно даже вырезать его из хрусталя или алмаза ))

----------


## Unity

Таро — это просто способ «протезировать» и «автоматизировать» процесс рассуждений или же анализа.
Вот, мы «на что-то гадаем».
И готовы Верить — слепо ну и фанатически — ЛЮБОЙ произвольно выпавшей с колоды карте.
Прямо аллегория на наш механизм ума. Думая абстрактно, всегда верим в то, что наша Интерпретация (по сути, набор ярлыков, первый-ладный из всплывши из памяти и озвученных внутри слухо-речевой корой) — это и есть «Истина»... ^_^

----------


## tempo

Юнити, ну а вдруг..?
И я пытаюсь выяснить, непосредственно у оператора колоды, как оно происходит.
Пока что объяснение одно: невидным нам, сирым, образом некие всеведущие или многоведущие силы подталкивают карты, дабы-чтобы расклад отразил реальность.

----------


## Morpho

Первое. Вчера обнаружила, что меня исключили из рабочей группы в ватсапе. Хотела, как всегда, зайти и очистить чат, и не смогла. "Хорошо" - подумала я и ничего не почувствовала. Вот бы ещё денег перестали просить по каждому поводу - то руководству на цветы и подарки, то на чьи-то похороны. Особенно всегда удивляло, когда у сотрудника умирает какой-то родственник, и нам приносят конфеты со словами: "помяните моего такого-то…". Блин, ребята, я его даже не знала. Что это за странные обычаи? Я сочувствую человеку, потерявшему близкого, но почему мне надо поминать кого-то, о ком я не имею ни малейшего представления. 
Второе. Сегодня я поняла, что все проблемы в отношениях у людей оттого, что зачастую они делают необдуманный, скороспешный выбор. Мужчин надо "примерять", как платья в магазине. Надела, посмотрела на себя в зеркало, и без лишних эмоций, максимально критично оценила - подходит или нет. Если где-то там жмёт, сборит, цепляет, то, всё - отдаём продавцу и не мучаемся. То есть, не тащим к себе домой - оно там не отвисится в шкафу, и лучше не станет. Не создаём себе лишних проблем с возвратом товара. Мы просто его не выбираем. Сразу. А, и ещё. Не надо потом ещё две недели ходить к витрине магазина и смотреть на него. Ничего не изменится - цвет, фасон и качество останутся прежними.

----------


## tempo

> Вчера обнаружила, что меня исключили из рабочей группы в ватсапе.


 ... а завтра подложат канцелярскую кнопку на стул? )

----------


## Morpho

> ... а завтра подложат канцелярскую кнопку на стул? )


 Я на удалёнке  :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

Unity, мне кажется, что ранее ты с бОльшим пониманием относился к Таро. А сейчас, попав под влияние неформального лидера Дятлова, ты с легкостью меняешь свою позицию и пишешь, что "не отражает". Ну хорошо, пусть не отражает. Символы, созданные для описания всех существующих вариантов событий - и не отражают? Надо учесть, не самыми глупыми людьми колоды создавались. И воспринимать Таро, всего лишь как "инструмент для предсказаний" как-то неуместно. С помощью арканов можно не только видеть, но и трансформировать реальность. А вот насчёт "внутреннего молчания" … Мне известны сотни фактов об индийских и не только йогах, которые годами медитировали, слушая свой внутренний голос, да так ничего и не услышали. Ещё столько же, не дождавшись ответа изнутри, принялись учить других, как его услышать… Но так как сами они ничего не слышат, то и другим, по сути, им сказать нечего. Дескать, вот надо замолчать и слушать… Ну слушайте, что тут сказать…
tempo, ну а что сидеть и без конца задавать мне одни и те же вопросы? Ты хоть одну книгу о Таро прочитал? Ну, если тебя это так живо интересует? Попытался разобраться? Нет? А от меня что ты тогда хочешь? Я тебе не Unity, и  своё мнение кому-либо в угоду менять не собираюсь.

----------


## tempo

Алексей Пряников - Лекции по Таро: гадание и медитация.
Годится?
или посоветуй что-то другое.
Крайне желательно, чтобы речь шла не о том, как манипулировать картами и как трактовать выпавшие комбинации, а о связи выпавшего с реальностью.

----------


## jozh

> Ну хорошо, пусть не отражает. Символы, созданные для описания всех существующих вариантов событий - и не отражают?


 Отражать-то отражают, но отбираются в процессе гадания хаотичным образом и в результате получается "то кончина мира, то прибавка к зарплате".



> Мне известны сотни фактов об индийских и не только йогах, которые годами медитировали, слушая свой внутренний голос, да так ничего и не услышали. Ещё столько же, не дождавшись ответа изнутри, принялись учить других, как его услышать… Но так как сами они ничего не слышат, то и другим, по сути, им сказать нечего. Дескать, вот надо замолчать и слушать… Ну слушайте, что тут сказать…


 Этапность. Замолчав, ты неизбежно начинаешь постигать суть этапности, а это уже то, о чем есть что сказать и научить другого. Если совсем упростить: Таро это этап. Он подлежит исчерпанию. Им можно заниматься и даже совмещать это с безмолвным созерцанием, но первично при этом понимание (и применение этого понимания!) этапности происходящего. Не понимающие же начинают бесконечно "совершенствовать" свое знание Таро и пропускают тот момент, когда необходимо перейти к следующему этапу, уменьшающему наши страдания. Бесконечно "совершенствующийся" же консервирует свои страдания и борется с ними методом отрицания. ВОТ как много содержится всего лишь на самом начальном и примитивном понимании этапности в безмолвии. Что же тогда содержится в глубинах?)

----------


## Morpho

> Таро это этап. Он подлежит исчерпанию.


 Я понимаю, но если я в этой жизни всё переделаю, то чем заниматься в следующей, когда меня в очередной 7777 раз столкнут с райского облака и я очнусь орущей в каком-нибудь обшарпанном роддоме?

----------


## jozh

Ты серьезно полагаешь, что в жизни (или жизнях) можно "переделать всё"?)))
Даже Аму Мом есть к чему стремиться, а нам её уровень даже теоретически не представить)

----------


## Unity

*Morpho*, Таро у меня всегда под рукой, - и классика Уэйта, и образные, "78 дверей". И книжек с интерпретациями/раскладами изучено немало. 
Что я могу сказать?
Карты - это ПРОТЕЗ - природной своей... кхм, интуиции? Кою, к сожалению, мы не развиваем. Это "шестое чувство" - не нуждается в посредниках, карточках для трактования - ну и та же медитация превосходно её обостряет (словно тьма в ночи - глаз чувствительность ко свету).

Воспринимать восточные практики как попытку что-то "услышать" - не совсем корректно.)
Все усилия, напротив, брошены на то, чтобы "голос внутри" - оборвался; чтобы разум перестал действовать автоматически. 
В сообщенье выше имелось в виду, что разум, молчащий внутри - после вовне замечает на порядки больше; то, что раньше упускалось ввиду постоянного "прислушиванию" к шуму (верней, грохоту) внутреннего диалога. 
P.S. И оговорюсь опять - нет необходимости кого-то "учить" медитации. 
Это состояние - и так предельно естественно для нас. 
Каждое мгновение, когда нам захватывает дух - это медитация. Каждый сущий раз, когда мы пугаемся некой неожиданностью. Когда мы рискуем, шагая над пропастью; когда всматриваемся или вслушиваемся в что-либо прекрасное...
Как говорят японцы: - "Дзэн - это состояние когда ты несёшь переполненную миску с раскалённым супом".
Имхо, самый замечательный пример. 
Тишина внутри, а не поиск "Голоса" или же учёба прочих каким-то вещам.

----------


## Unity

> Ты серьезно полагаешь, что в жизни (или жизнях) можно "переделать всё"?)))
> Даже Аму Мом есть к чему стремиться, а нам её уровень даже теоретически не представить)


 Все мы - одинаковы. 
Кто-то - уже проснулся, кто-то - ещё спит. Но потенциал - равный у всех, одинаковый. 
Каждый может стать новым Гуатамой Буддой - если решит посвятить сему досуг и внимание. 
Но вот зачастую все мы выбираем только развлечения, разные аттракционы в мире из материи...

----------


## tempo

Юнити, ты уже освоил хлопокк одной ладони?  :Wink:

----------


## Unity

Некому осваивать, нечего осваивать. ^_^
Такова окончательная правда.
Когда сны заканчиваются — заканчивается также и сам персонаж, и его ложные проблемы, высосанные с пальца. 
Узнав об этой «лазейке» — что МОЖНО больше не страдать в аду — нечто «бросилось наружу»...
Но уже не было кому отпраздновать «победу» или happy end.)

----------


## Morpho

Второй день пытаюсь смотреть канал С. Смирнова "Про инвестиции и недвижимость". Если честно, зае*ал. 
На один час вещания 5% годной инфы, остальное - вода. Я не люблю, когда много говорят. Нас в СССР учили, что болтун - находка для шпиона). А сейчас всё наоборот, на пустых словах и тупых выходках состояние делают. Я не против, наоборот… если получается, то почему бы и нет… В своё время, я уже в 18 поняла, что главная проблема России - дураки. Много, много дураков… А дураки - это деньги, как не парадоксально. 
Так вот. Смотрю, я, значит Смирнова, и вдруг понимаю, откуда у этого забавного человечка с пузиком такая уверенность в себе.  А главное, столько энергии, которую я, в последнее время, буквально по крупицам собираю, чтобы восстановиться. А этот сперматозоид прямо весь в своём деле. С головой. Покоя ему нет даже тогда, когда он отдыхает. И вот он крутится, вертится, как юла, чё-то там кому-то с энтузиазмом доказывает… Мне как-то ответила одна дама, когда я сказала, что начну производить кулинарные шедевры, как только создам кухню своей мечты - с большим рабочим пространством, дополнительным островом, хорошим духовым шкафом… Так вот, он сказала следующее: "Те, кто хочет и любит готовить, уже делают это, независимо от условий". Я до сих пор не могу понять, в каком направлении мне действовать. Меня рвёт на части. Не могу определиться: "Драмкружок, кружок по фото, хоркружок — мне петь охота, за кружок по рисованью тоже все голосовали")).

----------


## Morpho

Если я так и не смогу проявить свой талант. (Продолжение Ванечкиной темы "Кем я не хочу быть в следующей жизни...")

Итак, кем я не хочу быть в следующей жизни и чего я хочу. 
Я не хочу быть кем-то другим. 
Я не хочу забывать эту жизнь. 
Я хочу вспомнить весь предыдущий опыт. До конца. А не урывками, как сейчас. 
Я хочу иметь хоть какое-то представление о том, для чего вообще мы существуем. Я требую предельной ясности. Для всех. Если я преступник в этой жизни - то хочу понимать причину и следствие. Мне нужна прозрачность. Я думаю, что это будет честно. То, что делают с нами сейчас - совершенно неэтично. 
И последнее. Я хочу видеть Главного). 
P.S. Как вы думаете, после таких требований  мне дадут умереть?)

----------


## tempo

> кто хочет и любит готовить, уже делают это,


 Истинно так. Мне не мешает отсутствие суперкухни, и даже отсутствие зрения не очень мешает.
Пипл хавает и хвалит )

----------


## Morpho

У вас только один человек смешной, tempo, во всей стране:

----------


## tempo

Неа, есть ещё:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qG_43Mdvy0
"Раздевайся и работай", Феня ))

----------


## Morpho

Ахахах))
У вас придурки похлеще, чем у нас)

----------


## Morpho

Раз уж зашла тема про мужчин, у которых golden hands. Я, когда мне такие попадаются, плачУ им не столько, сколько в договоре указано, а больше. Например, договорились на 10 тыс., а я отдаю 12. Приятно получить больше, чем рассчитывал? Думаю, да. Да и потом они, как правило, говорят, чтобы я звонила в любое время, если что. А "если что", оно случается. А мне надо, чтобы качественно и быстро. Поэтому так. Я считаю, это оправдано. Проблема только в том, как я уже писала, что не все могут. Берутся многие, но справляются не все. Недавно, вот, история случилась. Решила повесить на кухне пано. Его стоимость 7000 рублей. Звоню в сервис. Мне говорят, что минимальная сумма заказа – 3000 рублей. Чтобы было понятно, за эти деньги можно 15 раз просверлить стену. Но мне надо только один. И я соглашаюсь. Дрель-шуруповёрт, тем временем, в Леруа стоит порядка 7-8 тысяч. Но я не умею им пользоваться. После этого я решила купить и научиться. Не буду же я ждать, пока вот эти ко мне придут):

----------


## Morpho

Блин... Что-то я сейчас перечитала сообщение выше... В общем, все поняли, думаю.

----------


## tempo

Фенечка, ты с перфоратором осторожнее.
Некоторые так увлекаются, что не могут остановиться, пока не покроют отверстиями все стены, пол и потолок.
Лучше пей ))

----------


## jozh

Фишка в том, что дрель-шуруповерт в данном случае нафиг не нужна. Нужен перфоратор, если только стена не из гипсовых блоков, а из нормального бетона. А один шуруп в дюбель можно и отверткой легко закрутить. Может быть ударная дрель справится, если стенка не несущая. Кстати! Перфоратор можно взять в прокате. Для одного раза это будет разумнее)

----------


## Nabat

Morpho, послушай доброго (хоть и непрошеного) совета: купи недвижимость. Растрынькаешь же все наследство не пойми куда и останешься с балалайкой. То и дело читаю: туда заплатила, сюда заплатила. Олигархичка, блин ;-)

----------


## Morpho

> Morpho, послушай доброго (хоть и непрошеного) совета: купи недвижимость. Растрынькаешь же все наследство не пойми куда и останешься с балалайкой. То и дело читаю: туда заплатила, сюда заплатила. Олигархичка, блин ;-)


 О как… а что мне не платить-то… друг ты мой сердечный?) Во-первых, я поди, зарабатываю, а не работаю. Во-вторых, все свободные средства у меня в недвижимости и во вкладах. Ну и в-третьих… Какое наследство? Эти жалкие 10 млн., что я получила? Ты реально думаешь, что я этим дышу?)

----------


## Traumerei

Жалкие 10млн..да чтоб мне так говорить!)

----------


## Morpho

Да… нехорошо я насчет рода высказалась. Совсем плохо. И ничему ведь жизнь не учит. Ведь только в прошлом году дело было – попросила меня мать съездить с ней на кладбище в Заречье, где родственники по дедовой линии похоронены, чтобы оградку покрасить. Кладбище то старое, густо заросшее деревьями и кустарником. Не хотелось мне пробираться сквозь эту чащу, да там ещё несколько часов траву рвать, чтобы хоть как-то до могил добраться. Возроптала я, в общем). Ну и наговорила всего… дескать, их не помнит никто уже, зачем такие жертвы… А уже дома, в ванне, обнаружила на ноге клеща. Надо отметить, что в лес мы довольно часто летом ездили, даже загорали там, на поляне, и никогда за всю мою жизнь ничего подобного не было. К слову, похоронена там, в числе других родичей, моя прабабушка, дедова мать. По рассказам бабушки и матери, ох и вредная была старуха. Прямо пакостливая, не побоюсь этого слова. Мать мою она не очень привечала, а любила только её брата, моего дядю. Под подушкой всегда хранила конфеты, затвердевшие, в замусоленных фантиках. И, если находилась в хорошем расположении духа, то звала дребезжащим голосочком дядю: "Слааавик, подойди ко мне". Тот неохотно подходил, она протягивала ему конфетку. Он благодарил, но есть – не ел, брезговал. А ухаживает за её могилой нелюбимая внучка. А мне вообще клеща подцепила)

----------


## Morpho

Итог.
"Я до самого конца не мог поверить, что Путин начнет эту абсурдную войну – и ошибся.
Я всегда верил, что в конце концов победит разум – и ошибся. Победило безумие.
Гибнут люди, льется кровь. Россией правит психически ненормальный диктатор, и, что ужаснее всего, она покорно следует его паранойе.
Я знаю, что Путинляндия и Россия – не одно и то же, но теперь для всего мира никакой разницы нет.
Страшно за украинцев. Страшно за вменяемых россиян, находящихся под властью маньяка. За оболваненных россиян, которые сейчас будут ликовать, тоже страшно.
24 февраля 2022 года для всех нас началась новая эпоха. Страшная. Сколько она продлится и в какие жертвы обойдется?"
Б. Акунин

----------


## Артикль

Акунин.
Родители: Берта Исааковна Бразинская, Шалва Чхартишвили
Дальше без комментариев.
В у хохлов ебанутых, а по другому даже не знаю как назвать, прохвост Зеленский.

----------


## Артикль

Кому надо тот поймёт

----------


## jozh

del

----------


## tempo

Чхартишвили - упёртый и недостаточно битый индивидуалист.
Из того факта, что он научился виртуозно складывать слова кучками, ни разу не следует, что он всегда прав, и вообще прав хоть когда-то.
Трёххромосомный бугай Кличко тоже по-своему виртуозен, так что же, в ножки ЭТОМУ поклониться.
Или возьмём, к примеру, любого из удачливых воров, сгрёбших под себя миллиард. Благо в России долго искать не придётся, и на Уркаине тоже такого добра, как говна в канализационной трубе. Тоже воспоём им аминь с аллилуею?

----------


## Артикль

Во времена ВОВ за такое высказывание про Сталина такого Акунина забрали бы и больше его ни кто бы не увидел.

----------


## Unity

> В у хохлов ебанутых, а по другому даже не знаю как назвать, прохвост Зеленский.


 Солнце, а Вы сами-то голосовали за лидера-Путина?.. 
Или же в один прекрасный день со всех утюгов сказали, что он - это новый "царь"?..
Ну а в Украине Зеленский пришёл как альтернатива - власти прежних олигархов, совсем уже оголтелых. 
И, естественно, его политические силы озвучили курс - на Запад. Вопреки России. 
И Россия теперь реагирует - танками, ракетами, авианалётами. Войной. 
Есть ли в этом хоть какая-то логика и смысл - пытаться вмешиваться в жизнь и дела соседней страны?.. Приходить на её землю с оружием в руках?.. 
На что вы, в России, рассчитываете - правители-милитаристы и все те, кто их активно поддерживает на многих интернет-площадках?.. 
На что?!

Я это к тому, что...
Мы - вменяемые (как я полагаю) люди. 
Мы общаемся на форуме уже много лет, фактически, десятилетие. 
И теперь, оказывается... _"глядя на одно, все мы видим разное"_. Ум - интерпретирует и верит в иллюзии. Одна математика - не Лжёт. Уже гибнут дети и гражданские. Десятками, сотнями.
За Что?.. 
За то, что горстка олигархов вновь не поделила глобус и сферы влияния?.. И решила свой уладить конфликт бросив на войну (словно бы овец в жертвенное пламя) собственных холопов?.. 
Украинцы - свою защищают землю, прежде всего. 
А что делают русские? 
Жаждут оттянуть момент, когда танки и ракеты НАТО будут стоять подле их границ?..
Если кого и необходимо, наконец, "демилитаризировать", так это Обе стороны конфликта. Раз и навсегда. Не забыв и Запад.




> Чхартишвили - упёртый и недостаточно битый индивидуалист.
> Из того факта, что он научился виртуозно складывать слова кучками, ни разу не следует, что он всегда прав, и вообще прав хоть когда-то.
> Трёххромосомный бугай Кличко тоже по-своему виртуозен, так что же, в ножки ЭТОМУ поклониться.
> Или возьмём, к примеру, любого из удачливых воров, сгрёбших под себя миллиард. Благо в России долго искать не придётся, и на Уркаине тоже такого добра, как говна в канализационной трубе. Тоже воспоём им аминь с аллилуею?


 Вот и я том, *Tempo*!.. Во этом побоище - нету "правых"/"виноватых". Нас лишь стравил Запад. А теперь война для них - просто ещё одно телешоу во прямом эфире...

----------


## tempo

Юнити, всё так, Запад стравил.
Но сейчас-то что делать?
Ждать, пока украинские нацисты выполнят обещанное ими не раз - зачистят Данбасс, убив в дополнение к 14.000 уже убитых ещё 140.000 ?
Ждать, пока под боком у России появится ядерное оружие? Надеяться, что оно просто постоит-постоит да уедет?
Ждать, пока вертящие ни разу не самостоятельным Зеленским нацисты слепят свою ядерную бомбу?
В чём лилипут виноват в- так это в восьмилетнем ожидании, за время которого нацистская мразь выросла и окрепла.
Нет сейчас другого выхода, кроме как вскрыть и вычистить гнойник. Консервативное лечение НЕ ПОМОЖЕТ.
И то, города с землёй русские не ровняют, хотя такой подход сохранил бы немало жизней солдат.

----------


## Артикль

> .     Ну а в Украине Зеленский пришёл как альтернатива - власти прежних олигархов, совсем уже оголтелых


 Не пришёл, а Хабад назначил. Интересы знаешь общие с программой золотого миллиарда. Оставят его в живых или ещё какие планы
это другой вопрос. И неужели не хватило мозгов предвидеть чем закончится его пиздодеятельность ? Не, ну я понимаю что там запугали
что не высказаться. Но ведь где-то хоть на каких-то прокси площадках можно было хоть какое-то мнение выразить ? У что про ВВП не
понаписали, целые тома. Хотя в такой ситуации любой глава государства точно также действовал.
А то что на форуме раскол то вспомни как на пути Одиссея было в 14 - ом. Ты же утверждаешь что Улис тебя не банил. Дык вот меня
он забанил когда ещё в то время радовался победы майдана, а как Донбасс пизды начал вламывать то обосрался что будет так как
сейчас. Но я ему и написал что будут его русские танки с голой жопой по полю гонять. Вот и забанил

----------


## Morpho

> Нас лишь стравил Запад.


 Не в этот раз. 
Вспомни, что предшествовало этому пи*децу. За неделю до этого события все российские кремлеботы потешались над тем, что разведка США предсказала вторжение в Украину, Зеленского с Байденом они называли параноиками и дружно цитировали песню "Хотят ли русские войны".  Ну и что в итоге? Всё развивалось ровно так, как об этом писали иностранные СМИ. Незадолго до признания ЛНР и ДНР нам показали картинку с беженцами, которые прибыли в Россию. Потом, естественно, о них быстро забыли, ибо это была картинка в картинке. Всё это нужно было для того, чтобы впоследствии оправдать признание независимости этих республик, ну и, собственно, само вторжение. Как видишь, был определённый план действий, и окружение президента заранее знало, что произойдёт. Так что, никто никого не стравливал, решение о нападении – единоличное решение Путина.

----------


## Dementiy

Я не хочу говорить о войне, потому что все говорят о войне.
А у меня уже инстинкт: держаться подальше от шумных споров, где голос Правды тонет в желаниях встать оппоненту на горло.

Сегодня в России подул интересный ветерок. И он доносит знакомый запах. Запах дивного нового мира, ради чего нам и разыгрывают эти "пьесы": то с масками, то с уколами, то с войной - сегодня. 
Очевидно, что директор театра один и тот же, и актеры (=СМИ,блогеры) одни и те же, и по стилю все похоже...

Так вот, интересная новость: Минпромторг РФ предлагает ограничить продажу ряда товаров (=продуктов) в одни руки.
Да, это кажется будничным, но само направление! Дефицит => голод => карточки. А карточки уже прошлый век, вместо них можно использовать QR-коды.
Не захотели через вакцинацию, пропихнем через голод. 
Если все будет развиваться в этом направлении, тогда становится понятно ради чего устроили братоубийственную бойню.
Это ничего не изменит и не исправит, просто хотя бы поймем на какую фигню разменяли наши жизни...

----------


## tempo

Dementiy, и ковидло как-то вдруг исчезло во всём мире. Выжали из темы максимум, теперь нужна другая.
А Россия вдруг, о чудо, обнаружила, что денежный мешок, хранящийся у нетрадиционных партнёров, могут просто забрать.
ах, как неожиданно ошибся Центробанк, по какой-то странной случайности независимый от правительства, но исправно качающий деньги, собранные правительством, туда, вдаль, в которой дали они будут сохранны.
И Наебулина почему-то до сих пор, под вспышки фотокамер, не отъехала в наручниках на допрос.
Но зато как грозен, справедлив и многонационален аж подросший на пару сантиметров величия лилипут.
Любо-дорого посмотреть. ДОРОГО -в особенности.

----------


## Unity

> Юнити, всё так, Запад стравил.
> Но сейчас-то что делать?
> Ждать, пока украинские нацисты выполнят обещанное ими не раз - зачистят Данбасс, убив в дополнение к 14.000 уже убитых ещё 140.000 ?
> Ждать, пока под боком у России появится ядерное оружие? Надеяться, что оно просто постоит-постоит да уедет?
> Ждать, пока вертящие ни разу не самостоятельным Зеленским нацисты слепят свою ядерную бомбу?
> В чём лилипут виноват в- так это в восьмилетнем ожидании, за время которого нацистская мразь выросла и окрепла.
> Нет сейчас другого выхода, кроме как вскрыть и вычистить гнойник. Консервативное лечение НЕ ПОМОЖЕТ.
> И то, города с землёй русские не ровняют, хотя такой подход сохранил бы немало жизней солдат.


 *Tempo*, сейчас в мире - цуцванг. Всяческое действие любой из сторон - только ухудшает всё и усугубляет. Это как раз тот момент, когда "делать" больше Ничего Не надо. И так много сделано, уже слишком много - кошмарных ошибок. "Блицкриг" провалился. Началась бесперспективная позиционная война. Тупик! Ведь американская разведка нивелирует и сводит на ноль любые попытки русских напасть неожиданно. А коль скоро любой выпад их - вполне предсказуем, то встречает их всегда западня, лютое сопротивление - планы Б и Ц, пути отступления. Логистика русских - хромает на обе ноги. Поддержки от местных - ноль. Какие перспективы? Неужели путинский генштаб этого не понимает?..

А теперь - по пунктам.
* Всё, что спровоцировало нападенье русских - чистой воды трёп!..
У нищей "О_краины" - не было и не может быть такого количества свободных ресурсов чтобы начать разработку элитных и супер-дорогих ядерных вооружений. Да, может быть, и плутоний есть (вследствие множества реакторов гражданских АЭС), но всего иного нет! Ни заводов по обогащению, ни средств для доставки, ни даже учёных ну и инженеров чтобы грамотно всё это собрать, хранить и обслуживать. 
* То, что на Донбассе творилось безумие - это таки правда. Но и здесь всё не обошлось без Западных вмешательств. Грех здесь, самоочевидно, есть. 
* Если откровенно, у НАТО и так есть и самолёты, и субмарины, и флот, и баллистические ракеты. Вопрос времени подлёта боеголовок для них - не принципиален. Украина (в качестве плацдама) просто ускоряла время (в случае конфликта) для передислокации неких сухопутных сил. Но трусливый Запад - моё убеждение - никогда бы первым не начал войну.
* Весь этот "национализм" в Украине - был, опять-таки, лишь пустопорожним трёпом - малого мизерно процента населения. Ведь в России также есть свои "скинхеды"? Так вот и у нас - был некий процент "бендеровцев" - но никто и никогда их не воспринимал всерьёз ну и никогда они не представляли никакой реальной силы в области политики. Ряженые клоуны - так их воспринимали все рядовые граждане. 
А теперь вот наблюдается именно вспышка национализма - после неумелых действий генштаба РФ, когда бомбы и ракеты поразили мирных и гражданских. Вот теперь уже прощенья нет - и "бандеровцами" станут миллионы тех, кои до того вообще не думали о том, что такое "Родина" и "патриотизм". Русские - сами пробудили всю эту Чуму. И будут последствия. Уже наступают. 
Само собой разумеется, это подстрекает Запад. С украинцев сделав "острие копья" дабы поразить Россию. 
Что же, получилось. Идёт как по нотам...
P.S. Имхо, никакая "медицина" с стороны России уже не поможет. Слишком сильны силы, жаждущие её сокрушить и колонизировать. 



> Не пришёл, а Хабад назначил. Интересы знаешь общие с программой золотого миллиарда. Оставят его в живых или ещё какие планы
> это другой вопрос. И неужели не хватило мозгов предвидеть чем закончится его пиздодеятельность ? Не, ну я понимаю что там запугали
> что не высказаться. Но ведь где-то хоть на каких-то прокси площадках можно было хоть какое-то мнение выразить ? У что про ВВП не
> понаписали, целые тома. Хотя в такой ситуации любой глава государства точно также действовал.
> А то что на форуме раскол то вспомни как на пути Одиссея было в 14 - ом. Ты же утверждаешь что Улис тебя не банил. Дык вот меня
> он забанил когда ещё в то время радовался победы майдана, а как Донбасс пизды начал вламывать то обосрался что будет так как
> сейчас. Но я ему и написал что будут его русские танки с голой жопой по полю гонять. Вот и забанил


 * Золотой миллиард...
Всё к тому и движется. Никто это не предотвратит. Максимум, сумеет лишь в него вписаться - как полезный элемент для новой системы.
* Как пожизненный житель Украины, говорю ответственно: как раз-таки у нас - никогда, по сути, не было цензуры. Кто желал - вещал во любом ключе. И всем было всё равно!.. Потому как люди заняты были другим, своим выживанием, а не играми политиков, делящих "корыто" или же "кормушку".
* Да, конечно, Президента Зеленского - многие здесь не поддерживают. Даже сейчас. Но он говорит те вещи, кои откликаются во сердцах людей. Всегда говорил - будучи ещё студентом, артистом в КВН. Будучи артистом на телевизионных шоу. Будучи актёром того самого телесериала о "Слуге народа". И будучи избранным. 
Кто он? Новый национальный Герой или же марионетка Запада в долгосрочной перспективе? 
Это уже не столь важно. 
Что реально важно, это то, что он смог собрать и организовать народ - для противостояния всем тем, кто решил наивно, что он вправе свою продвигать политику на Чужой земле силою оружия. Смог. Нашёл слова, доводы и аргументы. И люди последовали, они откликнулись. Теперь - быть побоищу. 
Ведь слова - подавно зашли в тупик. 
И это вот - грустно... Ум - ныне бездействует. Говорят стволы и лихие головы - на чистых эмоциях - с обеих сторон... 
* P.S. Да никто меня не банил. Сам ведь замолчал, ушёл. Видя бесполезность речи. 



> Не в этот раз. 
> Вспомни, что предшествовало этому пи*децу. За неделю до этого события все российские кремлеботы потешались над тем, что разведка США предсказала вторжение в Украину, Зеленского с Байденом они называли параноиками и дружно цитировали песню "Хотят ли русские войны".  Ну и что в итоге? Всё развивалось ровно так, как об этом писали иностранные СМИ. Незадолго до признания ЛНР и ДНР нам показали картинку с беженцами, которые прибыли в Россию. Потом, естественно, о них быстро забыли, ибо это была картинка в картинке. Всё это нужно было для того, чтобы впоследствии оправдать признание независимости этих республик, ну и, собственно, само вторжение. Как видишь, был определённый план действий, и окружение президента заранее знало, что произойдёт. Так что, никто никого не стравливал, решение о нападении – единоличное решение Путина.


 Я прекрасно понимаю, *Morpho*, сколь велик соблазн сейчас "занять одну из сторон" во этом безумии. 
Только виноваты Обе стороны. 
Почему так?.. 
Украинские политики - давно стали портить отношения с Россией. Питая страну при этом сказочно дешёвым газом. Торгуя по-крупному. Катаясь в Россию на заработки - в силу лучшей экономики (на те времена). Украинский эстеблишмент - привлекали подачки от Запада. Мы "легли" под них. Ну а почему?.. 
Просто потому, что мы Никогда не думали о том, как Свою строить страну - на своей земле. Лишь ждали Подачек... И были попрошайками - с вечною удавкой каких-то кредитов - просто чтобы выжить. Мы не жаждали построить такое государство, в кое б нецмцы и поляки ездели на зароботки! Напротив, наши олигархи рушили наследие умершего СССР, всё себе присваивая, пуская на слом. 
Будем справедливы: то, что происходит - было неизбежно. Вследствие многих причин.
Ну и то, что начиналось в качестве попыток свернуть украинское правительство, вылилось теперь в грязное побоище. Умерли гражданские. Вот это - "зашквар". Эта та ошибка, кою уже не простить. Надежды опять сотворить единство - канули во Лету. Только углубилась Рознь.

----------


## tempo

Юнити, плутоний не добывается на огромных обогатительных заводах. Он извлекается из работавшего какое-то время в реакторе топлива, химическим способом и обычными, с поправкой на радиационную опасность, физическими методами.
Его не нужно обогащать.
Касаемо бандеровщины и национализма. Это говно специально выращивалось, как минимум с 2004 г.
И то, что ВЕликий Политик Всея Руси позволил этой гадине вырасти - целиком его вина. Было всё, чтобы не допустить.

----------


## tempo

Догогая Феня Цеткин!
В этот знаменательный день я хочу подарить тебе без-воз-мезд-но (то есть, даром) замечательный подарок - этот шнурок )))
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5BogEif0rk

----------


## Morpho

Ваня как-то выложил список компаний, ушедших с российского рынка, задавая вопрос: "вы понимаете, что происходит и что с вами в итоге будет?". Не буду их заново перечислять, но это очень серьёзные компании, и мы в очень скором времени ощутим их отсутствие. И дело даже не в том, что мы теперь не сможем купить iPhone, или диван в ИКЕА, а в том, что российская экономика во многом зависит от мирового рынка товаров и услуг. Далеко не будем ходить за примером – один только McDonald’s приносит около 170 млрд руб.  в год налоговых выплат в бюджет страны. Доля рынка составляет 7%, а вложенных инвестиций порядка 2,5 млрд долларов. То есть, все, кроме Кадырова, должны понимать, что это настоящий гигант, после ухода которого в экономике остаётся огромная пробоина. Можно бесконечно перечислять те проблемы, с которыми столкнётся в скором будущем российский потребитель, но не хочу. 
Так вот, меня сначала удивлял тот факт, что некоторые (не все) люди, понимая исход этой войны, тем не менее, не винят в этом действия правительства. С неменьшим удивлением я слушала рассуждения одной моей коллеги, которая была уверена, что зарабатываем мы достаточно и всё у нас есть. То есть, жить в трёшке с мужем, сыном и мамой до преклонного возраста для неё норма. Муж, кстати, в OBI работает, который тоже засобирался из России. Не муж, естественно, а OBI. Мужу идти некуда, иначе бы не жил с тёщей до седых мудей. И она спорит со мной, что жить хорошо и всего хватает. При этом очень завидует, и даже, я бы сказала, негодует, когда по простоте душевной я делюсь какими-то своими решениями: и зачем тебе каменная столешница за такие деньги, что это за бред, и зачем тебе в Италию, когда Казань есть, и т. д. В свете последних событий, можно было бы ответить, что, дескать, Казань-то мы уже давно взяли, а Рим ещё нет… Наверное, оценили бы шутку. Так вот, к чему это я. Ах, да. Это русский менталитет, как не крути – жить в нищете, довольствоваться малым и даже не понимать, в какой, простите, они заднице находятся. Завидовать и поносить тех, кто сумел заработать и живёт, по их мнению, непотребно. А если вспомнить, как раскулачивали в 30-х годах и кто был в числе тех активистов… Зачастую это пьяницы и бездельники, умевшие, разве что кричать. Они никогда не имели собственного мнения, не пользовались уважением сельчан. И вот такие "деды-Щукари" творили произвол согласно собственному мировоззрению, ибо им самим терять было нечего, у них ничего не было, кроме зависти и злости. Да… мало что изменилось.

----------


## Morpho

Вчера в Wildberries произошёл глобальный сбой, до сих пор не устранён. Люди не могут получить доступ к личным кабинетам, не работают пункты выдачи, невозможно заказать/получить оплаченный товар. Слышала, что Steam заблокировали площадку для русских пользователей, но я ещё не проверяла, так ли это. Но это так, мелочи по сравнению с мировыми событиями… Читала, что происходит отток интеллигенции из России, многие эмигрируют в другие страны. Всё как всегда – Преображенские уедут, а Шариковы дружным лаем продолжат поддерживать войну. Тем, кто против, но не может никуда уехать, остаётся научиться жить в условиях новой реальности и с осознанием того, что твою страну ненавидит весь мир и вокруг тебя невменяемые дикие орки. Ну чем не зомбиапокалипсис?)

----------


## tempo

Ты, Фенюся, встань раком, раскрой призывно рот, раздвинь наманикюренными коготками ягодицы, и жди - в какую из трёх дырок тебя белый господин изволит пользовать.
А ещё лучше - просто освободи жилплощадь от своего присутствия.
А совсем прекрасно - включи мозг. Думать лучше им, а не накопленными по жизни обидками на всё и вся.
Ни одного аргумента не генерируешь, только сливаешь по пьяни накопившееся г-но.
Ну, если уж така прозорлива, прозри: с какой скоростью от тебя побегут единонемышленники, если познакомятся с тобой поближе.
Почему ты сидишь здесь, остаканившись? Причина? Не в поганых ли жизненных установках? Где те люди, которые хотят побщаться стобой снова и снова?

----------


## Morpho

Чем всё закончится… Украина потерпит поражение, ибо комик, ровно, как и кухарка, не могут управлять государством. Дедушка наш был глубоко не прав. Россию санкции откинут, лет, этак, на 20 назад. Это будет пиррова победа русских: "Мы играли с огнем вот в какую игру: то ли он умрет, то ли я умру". Победа обойдётся слишком дорогой ценой обоим вместе и каждому в отдельности. Обратная сторона завоевания, агрессивной победы и унижения – непримиримость, коя существует в этой нации, они не такие, как русские, там есть дух свободы. Я лично знакома с одним довольно известным мольфаром, родом из западной Украины. Бывала с ним на его родине, в Карпатах, ещё в 2011. Где есть такие люди – там не будет место насилию. Если уж отдаваться, так тем, кто будет ценить вашу независимость. Всё, как в любви, вам не кажется?)

----------


## Morpho



----------


## Morpho

Давайте-давайте, дурака, блять, не валяйте, ага
А москалякам не пишіть і не відповідайте, блять
От нашо ви їм пишете, що ви, блять, благаєте
Раби будуть рабами, ви їх хуй переконаєте
Канєшно, щас воно піде і скине, блять, режим
Який нахуй режим єбать, коли очко жим-жим, єбать
А ми не сцикуни, нас не лякає слово "ворог"
Який то нахуй ворог, то блять з під залупи творог
Ворога щас тільки 2 у нас - це деза і тривога
А те що відбувається - це статева хвороба
Шляхом, блять, не захищених політичних стосунків
О то і повилазили, якісь там блять рисунки
Росія це як жирна, уйобіщна сестра
Путін не хуйло - це її хвора пизда
Нічого, щас одужаємо, ще хтось каже армія
Слухай, армія там може була за часів монархії
Тоді з усіх таке, що важко від'єбатися
І нашому Богданчику прийшлося домовлятися
А це що у них зараз - це совєтський апарат, блять
Яким керує старий КГБшнік єбанат (Блять)
Ну хулі там боятись чесно, я не розумію
А от Путіна я еслі чесно дуже розумію
Ну уяви: бабок дохуя, скоро подихать ну
Канєшно ну хочеться якусь тусовочку в'єбать
Ну а шоб не париться, рєшив отпраздновать в гостях35
Канєшно, хай заходить потанцює на остан

----------


## tempo

Ну, тебе, пристрастившейся к картишкам, подтасавками не пробавиться - грех.
Всё, как обычно: из контекста настрижено буковок, из коих сложено слово "хуй".
Хотя даже ты понимаешь, с какого разворота отправил бы тебя Высоцкий в полёт. Прямо на.

----------


## Morpho

Клянусь богом, когда эта война затронет меня лично, я не буду мелочиться, и затрачу средства.  Для меня  это станет делом чести - найти и наказать каждого, кто здесь отписался "За".

----------


## Morpho

Хотя, вы и так "черном списке" у Судьбы.

----------


## tempo

> Клянусь богом, когда эта война затронет меня лично, я не буду мелочиться, и затрачу средства.  Для меня  это станет делом чести - найти и наказать каждого, кто здесь отписался "За".


 ... Разошлася, так и сыпет: "Треугольник будет выпит!"
вот тут Высоцкий в самый раз.

----------


## Артикль

> Клянусь богом, когда эта война затронет меня лично, я не буду мелочиться, и затрачу средства.  Для меня  это станет делом чести - найти и наказать каждого, кто здесь отписался "За".


 Это когда будешь стирать спецовки в каком-нибудь Норильске где никель добывают на благо Родины ?
Ты ещё полыныча забыла написать.

----------


## Артикль

Языком уже намолола выше крыши. Ага ?

----------


## Артикль

> найти и наказать каждого,


 А тебя и искать не надо.
Язык то без костей.

----------


## Morpho

> Это когда будешь стирать спецовки в каком-нибудь Норильске где никель добывают на благо Родины ?
> Ты ещё полыныча забыла написать.


 Мне бы туда ещё раньше попасть, но не попала. Знаешь, почему? Это не моя судьба. У меня всегда были деньги на откуп. Будь то менты, или тёмные силы. И со временем я становлюсь умнее и тверже. Как сталь, которую никому не пробить. И с этой высоты я смотрю на вас и требую преклонения. И вы согнётесь, это дело времени. Я умею обращаться с рабами.

----------


## Артикль

> .        с этой высоты я смотрю на вас


 Смотри выше не поднимайся.
А то падать будет больнее.

----------


## Morpho

> Смотри выше не поднимайся.
> А то падать будет больнее.


 Молите Бога, чтобы, падая, я вас не потянула за собой.

----------


## tempo

> И с этой высоты я смотрю на вас и требую преклонения.


 Мда...
Мы, Офигефения I, сим повелеваем.

----------


## Артикль

> .           , я не буду мелочиться, и затрачу средства


 Стены будешь оклеивать.
Евроремонт починять.

----------


## Morpho

> Стены будешь оклеивать.
> Евроремонт починять.


 Когда-то придётся сделать выбор… И "хлопнуть дверью". Прямо скажу, пока не готова. Но я делаю всё возможное, чтобы в дальнейшем уйти. Тихо, без взаимных претензий, и просто выдохнув: "отпусти, "родина".

----------


## Артикль

> Когда-то придётся сделать выбор… И "хлопнуть дверью". Прямо скажу, пока не готова. Но я делаю всё возможное, чтобы в дальнейшем уйти. Тихо, без взаимных претензий, и просто выдохнув: "отпусти, "родина".


 На ссаном диване в пропахшей квартире жаждущих в недалёком будущем принимать. За пузырь палёного пойла.
На большее расчитываешь ? Неа.
Это до тебя было и после будет.

----------


## Артикль

Накати стопарик и музон послушай, Марфуша
https://youtu.be/NF1nwGEf7aY

----------


## Morpho

> На ссаном диване в пропахшей квартире жаждущих в недалёком будущем принимать.
>  палёного пойла.На большее расчитываешь ? Неа.
> Это до тебя было и после будет.


 Ой, фу. Давай без описания своей жизни, я и так имела о ней представление - если уж сосёшь, то делай это культурно. Ты даже не представляешь, на какое большее я рассчитываю. Очень-очень много хочу.)

----------


## tempo

> Когда-то придётся сделать выбор… И "хлопнуть дверью". Прямо скажу, пока не готова. Но я делаю всё возможное, чтобы в дальнейшем уйти. Тихо, без взаимных претензий, и просто выдохнув: "отпусти, "родина".


 Во стакан с бухлом скатилась
Пьяная слеза.
Жизнь, и нахер ты приснилась,
Подлая шиза ..?

----------


## Артикль

> Ой, фу. Давай без описания своей жизни,


 Походу о своей жизни кто-то ещё ведёт описание, хотя об этом и не просят.

----------


## Morpho

> Походу о своей жизни кто-то ещё ведёт описание, хотя об этом и не просят.


 Чего, простите?) Не совсем понимаю, о чём вы) Вижу, ваш товарищ чего-то там дергается, сказать что-то хочет. Скажите ему, чтобы громче кричал, а то я не слышу).

----------


## Morpho

Оба моих деда прошли войну. Один был водителем, подвозил снаряды в зону военных действий, другой  был военным летчиком, самолёт которого подорвали и он, приземлившись на парашюте,  попал в плен. Он совершил побег, его поймали. Немцы вырыли яму, по грудь, в ней мой дед провёл двое суток, без еды и воды. Он откопался и снова сбежал. После этого его не поймали. Он смог дойти до наших, раненый, битый, уничтоженный . Его долго лечили. И лечила его моя бабушка. После этой операции он получил звание героя СС. Я горжусь ими, потому что они защищали свою родину. Господи, могла ли я представить, что президент моей страны нападёт на Украину, пытаясь её поработить. Стыдно и больно.

----------


## Артикль

> Оба моих деда прошли войну. Один был водителем, подвозил снаряды в зону военных действий, другой  был военным летчиком, самолёт которого подорвали и он, приземлившись на парашюте,  попал в плен. Он совершил побег, его поймали. Немцы вырыли яму, по грудь, в ней мой дед провёл двое суток, без еды и воды. Он откопался и снова сбежал. После этого его не поймали. Он смог дойти до наших, раненый, битый, уничтоженный . Его долго лечили. И лечила его моя бабушка. После этой операции он получил звание героя СС. Я горжусь ими, потому что они защищали свою родину. Господи, могла ли я представить, что президент моей страны нападёт на Украину, пытаясь её поработить. Стыдно и больно.


 Нажралась опять тварь.



> .  После этой операции он получил звание героя СС.


 Не позорь деда мразь.

----------


## jozh

Узнаю байки, которые сочиняют военнослужащие о своих подвигах. Все по одному сценарию... 
Морфо, ты же человек с широким кругозором. Наверняка же читала рассказ Тэффи "Сокровище земли"...

----------


## Артикль

> Узнаю байки, которые сочиняют военнослужащие о своих подвигах. Все по одному сценарию...


 Спроси её место и дату где всё происходило.
После плена фильтр однозначно с последующей отработкой лет 7-8 в местах далёких.

----------


## jozh

> Спроси её место и дату где всё происходило.
> После плена фильтр однозначно с последующей отработкой лет 7-8 в местах далёких.


 Зачем спрашивать? Все понятно.

----------


## tempo

> Спроси её место и дату где всё происходило.


 Лучше - не стал ли дед, постарев, так нелюбимым ей "пенсом"?
Как у него сложилось с покупкой соли и спичек в трудные времена?
К какой стенке он бы поставил такую шкуру?

----------


## Unity

> ... Разошлася, так и сыпет: "Треугольник будет выпит!"
> вот тут Высоцкий в самый раз.


 Раз уж пошла такая пьянка, что задели Высоцкого, то вот, что какие стихи он писал в 1976-м, буквально пророческие...




> 1976. В.Высоцкий
> 
> Растревожили в логове старое зло, Близоруко взглянуло оно на восток. Вот поднялся шатун и пошёл тяжело - Как положено зверю, свиреп и жесток.
> 
> Так подняли вас в новый крестовый поход,
> И крестов намалёвано вдоволь.
> Что вам надо в стране, где никто вас не ждёт,
> Что ответите будущим вдовам?
> 
> ...

----------


## Артикль

Ключевое в стихах



> .    Растревожили в логове старое зло, Близоруко взглянуло оно на восток.


 А теперь Паша скажи плиз в какой стороне восток от Львiва, неужели в сторону Польши ?

----------


## Unity

> Ключевое в стихах
> 
> А теперь Паша скажи плиз в какой стороне восток от Львiва, неужели в сторону Польши ?


 Имхо, подразумевался именно Восток Украины, события 2014-го и дальнейшая война, которая гремит сейчас.

----------


## Артикль

Как там у Гитлера Майн Кампф ?
Ну хоть какую-то совесть надо же иметь?
Ну не всё же с ног на голову переставлять.

----------


## Артикль

> Имхо, подразумевался именно Восток Украины, события 2014-го и дальнейшая война, которая гремит сейчас.


 Кем, самим Высотским ?

----------


## Morpho

> Нажралась опять тварь.


 Спасибо за ваше мнение, для меня оно очень важно. Кстати, я ранее замечала, что ты выкладывал много видео с животными. А не потому ли это, что ты сука ебучая?) 



> Не позорь деда мразь.


 Вертели мы тебя на члене всей нашей семьёй.

----------


## Nabat

> После этой операции он получил звание героя СС.


 Это сильно)))) Сам Гиммлер вручал?

----------


## Morpho

Есть у моей матери давняя подруга. Племянник её мужа женился на киевлянке, и живёт с ней в Украине. Вчера она звонит и возмущается, что племянник позвонил и категорично заявил, что, если вы не откажетесь от путинской политики, то разорвёт с ними общение. Ну, скорее всего, тоже разошлись во мнениях. С одной стороны – истинные участники событий, а с другой – зомбированные тупари, с манией величия и претензией на глубокое понимание сути вещей. Мать мне всё это возбуждённо рассказывает, типа, нет, ну ты посмотри, какой подлец, Россия его взростила-воспитала-в люди вывела, а он ей теперь фигвамы рисует. Я ответила, что это нормальная реакция нормального человека на захватнические действия в отношении государства, в котором он проживает. После этого она сказала, что мне промыли мозги). И опять про нацистов и про то, что они вот-вот напали бы первыми. И плевать ей на границы, суверенитеты, международное право и все остальные условности. Донецкая область принадлежит России и точка.  Мариуполь тоже. Гуманитарка идёт полным ходом, русские спасители кормят из рук украинское население, чтобы без них делали… А каком мародёрстве и насилии идёт речь? Руссо туристо – облико морале.

----------


## tempo

Некоторые яблоки, хоть и падают недалеко от яблони, сгнивают очень быстро.

----------


## Morpho

Господи, опять он тут... Предполагаю, что знакомые этого душнилы, завидев его на улице, перебегают на другую сторону. Нет, ну это реально невозможно...

----------


## Morpho

Продолжаем катится по наклонной – на работе закончилась бумага для печати и больше её не будет. Нет, ну а что. Гори всё синим пламенем – война на пороге. Понимал ли тот, кто начал эту войну, что откидывает свою страну в экономическом развитии на несколько десятков лет назад? Конечно. Отдавал ли себе отчёт, чем всё закончится для простых россиян? Безусловно. Плевать ему и его близкому окружению на это? Ещё как. Это вы столкнётесь с жестким дефицитом, это вы станете ещё беднее, это вас ждёт очередное выживание в стране-изгое, которая почему-то вечно в окопе и со всеми воюет. Какая-то тупая сука в Тик-Токе кричала, что не надо пугать их санкциями, они в детстве гудрон с асфальта жрали, и сейчас проживут. По этому поводу вспомнился дурацкий анекдот из детства, как два ковбоя на спор наелись дерьма и в итоге никто не выиграл. Так вот, не будет победителей в этой войне. Каждая из сторон нажрётся дерьма забесплатно и продолжит это делать ещё долгие годы. А зачинщики останутся при своей многомиллионной недвижимости, при своих яхтах, при своих счетах и… живыми.

----------


## tempo

Гнев мелкого лавочника, взятого за святое - за лавку - оченно страшен.
И омерзителен. 

Хоть бы сиропом заккусывала...

Удар по белому и пушистому торговому центру с РСЗО "Град" внутри:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jb3ghMak9Zs

----------


## Артикль

А теперь ФСЁ. С работы выгонят потому что сволочь и не вписывается в коллектив. Да ещё с бумагой проблемы. Деньги обратно в
банк не отдашь, ничего на них не купишь, а значит пропадут. А может и какой собутыльник во время возлияния добавит какого нибудь
клофилину в пойло и будет рыскать по шкафам. А там хер его знает, может и ничего не найдёт, а Феня не проснётся от передоза.
За кордоном ни кто не ждёт. Ну если только конфисковать то что умудрится с собой прихватить. А такие пассажиры без знания языка
то что доктор прописал. Да и вообще с такими мозгами, а это полный абзац, обязательно во что-то влипнет.

----------


## Артикль

Да их там то и дело по телеку показывают как под Киевом в плен сдаются.
Наколки свастики на руках когда рукава им засучивают.

----------


## Morpho

> Да и вообще с такими мозгами, а это полный абзац, обязательно во что-то влипнет.


 Да, только что-то вы, ребята с мозгами, так хреново живёте, позвольте вас спросить?) Если вы такие умные, то почему такие бедные? Почему работы нормальной не имеете? Имущества никакого не нажили, почти до 60 лет дожив? Всё у вас пропито и просрано, почему? А у меня, "дуры", всё с точностью наоборот?)

----------


## tempo

Ты, Феня, не дура.
Ты -  говно-человек. Говно-неизлечимый.
Пятно липкой грязи на и без того не очень чистом мире.

----------


## Артикль

> .   А у меня, "дуры", всё с точностью наоборот?)


 Опись имущества в студию)))

----------


## Morpho

> Опись имущества в студию)))


 Именно такой ответ я и ожидала услышать.

----------


## Morpho

У психиатров есть такое понятие, как "клиническая общность диагнозов больных". Это когда пациенты в одной палате, например, интересным образом группируются по общности диагнозов. Также существует мнение, с которым я всецело согласна… Оно о том, что идиоты всегда сбиваются в стаи. Здесь, на сайте, эта тенденция прослеживается как нельзя лучше.  Дело в том, что идиоты напрочь лишены всякой индивидуальности, поэтому им проще действовать сообща – взять дурной силой. Дураков не прельщает оригинальность, у них есть ВОЖДИ и их собственные идиотские идеи. Именно из них впоследствии формируются оголтелые фанатики, легковерные конформисты и квасные патриоты. То, благодаря чему дураки не имеют себе равных – это их особенность одерживать блистательную победу над здравым смыслом. Они никогда не будут конфликтовать с миром, критиковать страну и власть, ставить их действия под сомнение – их дурацкая жизнь всегда прекрасна, даже если они по уши в г*вне. Дураки — интеллектуальное большинство человечества, так сказать, те самые "нормальные" люди. Они универсальны, а уникальных всегда на порядок меньше. Только за счёт данного факта и возможно существование тоталитарного правления – умному-то лапши на уши не повесишь. Более того, умные опасны, отсюда возникают репрессии. Давайте усилим мысль: нацизм и коммунизм — это способы уничтожения умных путём противоественного отбора шариковых и швондеров. Дураков видно сразу - им нечем себя занять, поэтому они "петрушка в каждом блюде". Они нечувствительны к логическим доводам, но очень любят погалдеть и потрепаться. Но самое страшное, так это то, что у глупцов есть УБЕЖДЕНИЯ. Именно это свойство никогда не позволит им понять, что суть его – всего лишь компенсация за их неспособность зрить в корень.  Ну и вывод: МОЛЧАНИЕ – лучший ответ дуракам, ибо переспорить дурака сможет только такой же дурак. На этом всё. Удачи вам, ребята с мозгами).

----------


## tempo

И при этом всём, обильно написатом, НОЛЬ рациональных аргументов.
Но до кукуя манифеста той самой ""клинической общности диагнозов больных". ", и упрёков в неразделении оных.
Нах-нах, к стакану.

----------


## Morpho

Слушала вчера выступление А. Невзорова, в израильском театре Бейт А-Хаяль. Не перестаю восхищаться его чувством юмора. Талантливый человек, я бы даже сказала, гений. И один из немногих, кто не предал профессию журналиста. Так вот в своём выступлении он удачно пошутил насчёт того, почему же всё-таки поводом для нападения был выбран именно нацизм:
— Думаю, что всем пропагандистам, которые сейчас произносят пылкие речи о нацистах, крупно повезло. Считаю, что им могло быть хуже, и они могли быть обречены на произнесение еще более отвратительной и смешной чуши.

Полагаю, что когда-то еще молодому Владимиру Путину попалась в руки случайно книга Ильина или Бердяева, которых он считает великими русскими философами и обычно упоминает, как основателей-фундаменталистов своего собственного миросозерцания.

Вполне понятно, что слабый и неподготовленный мозг мог быть поражен очень сильно словами этих авторов про нацистов и фашистов о том, как это одновременно и ужасно, и привлекательно. Непонятно, в каком контексте слово «нацисты» засело в голове Владимира Владимировича.

Но теперь, когда мы говорим, что российские войска «освобождают Украину от нацистов», пропагандисты имеют возможность об этом заявлять гордо и красиво. И это только благодаря тому, что книжка, которую прочел молодой Путин, была либо Ильина, либо Бердяева.

А это ведь мог быть и Герберт Уэллс «Война миров»! И тогда российские войска освобождали бы Киев и Харьков… от марсиан, которые захватили власть, которые свои зеленые рожи с рожками и чешуей, хвостами и телескопирующимися глазами маскируют под человеческие лица. Но мы-то знаем, что это марсиане!

Пропагандисты, а также все, кто их сейчас поддерживает, рассказывали бы нам об инопланетной сволочи с зеленой кровью, которая захватила командные посты в Киеве. И всем ответственным работникам, которые как по команде обязаны повторять эту белиберду про нацистов, было бы еще тяжелее, но российский зритель телевизора верил бы и в это.

Прошло бы две-три недели хорошей пропаганды, до этого пару лет подготавливалось бы общественное мнение — и ни у кого бы не было сомнений, что Зеленский — это скорее всего переодетый марсианин.

----------


## tempo

Маразм крепчал
Куда ж ещё ..?
Но в том и дело
Что пестуемый тщательно маразм,, помноженный на злость, и говнами собчачьими удобренный
Проломит все пределы.

Невзоров - икона... Собчак - пир духа ...
Боже, храни эту старгородскую королеву.

----------


## Morpho

Вот, кстати, Remarque…) Ты можешь торжествовать, я признаю свою ошибку, и открыто заявляю, что ты был прав насчёт tempo. Я думала, что он хоть немного вменяемый, но теперь вижу, что это не так. Теперь я тебя понимаю. Аааааа) Вероятно, меня наказал Бог за то, что посмеялась над тем, что ты тогда говорил о нём. Прямо намертво прилипает, упырь. 
Интересно, а как он посещает тот монастырь, откуда его попросили на выход?) Представила сейчас, как монахи, завидев его издали, бегут к настоятелю с криком "Идёт, идёт!!!". Наверное, тот сразу даёт команду закрыть святые врата и делать вид, что никого нет дома).

----------


## tempo

> Вот, кстати, Remarque…) Ты можешь торжествовать, я признаю свою ошибку, и открыто заявляю, что ты был прав насчёт tempo. Я думала, что он хоть немного вменяемый, но теперь вижу, что это не так. Теперь я тебя понимаю. Аааааа) Вероятно, меня наказал Бог за то, что посмеялась над тем, что ты тогда говорил о нём. Прямо намертво прилипает, упырь. 
> Интересно, а как он посещает тот монастырь, откуда его попросили на выход?) Представила сейчас, как монахи, завидев его издали, бегут к настоятелю с криком "Идёт, идёт!!!". Наверное, тот сразу даёт команду закрыть святые врата и делать вид, что никого нет дома).


 Фенечка, ты решила взять на вооружение Ремаркуёв метод? Смешать ложку правды и ведро испражнений, из коих тобою лепится ложь?
Ну, в тактическом плане метод хорош, особенно, если тебя не очень заботит чистота рук.
В стратегическом - СРАтегически проигрышен.
С чего ты взяла, что я вот так прям посещаю монастырь? Этот вопрос исследован и закрыт.
Остались лишь звонки от пары отцев-братиев иногда.
Да несколько навязчивые попытки сопроводить под ручку в крайне редкие приезды.
Да тётки, торгующие свечками и помнящие по имении.
Да монастырская кошка, узнающая и трущаяся о ноги.
И никого там не смущает, что я не верю в бога.

То, что тебя подбрасывает - это постоянное терапевтическое задавание мною тебе вопросов, на которые ты не можешь ответить - или по причине незнания ответа, или по причине неудобного знания оного.
Знать ты не хочешь, тебе достаточно пустого признания тебя, коего с моей стороны - хуй целых, одна сотая.
И даже эту дарёную сотую ты не ценишь.

----------


## Артикль

> Именно такой ответ я и ожидала услышать.


 Нет, лучше так.
https://youtu.be/AT_bFpYZ4rw
А вообще встань Феня раком, раздвинь жопу накрашенными коготками и засунь в обе дырки свёрнутые купюры €.
И вали к польской границе. Здесь тебе не рады. Даже мать родная.

----------


## Morpho

Ребят, вы сбивайтесь кучнее, мне так легче вас дамажить, тем более, что и проблема у вас комплексная – непроходимый идиотизм. Тебе, Артикль, уже было сказано, на чём мы тебя вертели всей нашей семьёй. Мы, как бы это сказать, чтобы тебе понятней было… за 30 сребреников друг друга не продаём, что бы между нами не происходило. Догадываюсь, ребята, что в вашей жизни всё иначе. Причём очень сильно иначе). Детьми вы своими не нуждались, не до того, видно, было. А теперь уже вы им не нужны. Вы всю жизнь кого-то предавали и продолжаете это делать. И у вас всегда были оправдания своим предательствам. Неубедительные, конечно. Поэтому, мне кажется странным тот факт, что такие люди, как вы, пытаются мне что-то предъявить.  
По этому поводу вспомнился один забавный случай… Перед заменой канализационных стояков в нашем подъезде был опрос, кто согласен, а кто нет. Мои знакомые год назад сделали дорогостоящий ремонт, с установкой инсталляции, которая не подлежала монтажу. Естественно, они были против. Но компания-подрядчик отказалась от частичной замены труб, поставив в известность, что, либо по всей линии происходит замена, либо ни у кого. Под ними живёт мадам, которая ушла в запой лет тридцать назад, да так оттуда и не возвращалась. Ну и квартира, естественно, в убитом состоянии - настоящий сральник. Я долго смеялась, когда эти мои знакомые рассказывали, как она пришла к ним с претензией: "Ну что, вы дадите нам ремонт делать?") 
Так вот, ребята, вы мне эту забавную тётку напомнили, со своими рацпредложениями).

----------


## tempo

> которая ушла в запой лет тридцать назад,


 Единственное рациональное во всём высере.
Приложимое к тебе, сабою любимой, в полный рост, хоть и не все 30 последних лет.
Остальное - набор слов и обидок на жизнь.
Но это со временем исправится. Не обиды исчезнут, а срок Ты, верю, дотянешь до обозначенного юбилея.

----------


## Morpho

Ах, как подгорает у кого-то) 
А меня всё-таки ситуация с монастырём не отпускает) Судя по его поведению сейчас, он в тот монастырь должен был каждый день мотаться, чтобы душу отвести за нанесённое "оскорбление") Не думала, что когда-нибудь это скажу… но я сочувствую тем святым людям)

----------


## tempo

> Ах, как подгорает у кого-то) 
> А меня всё-таки ситуация с монастырём не отпускает) Судя по его поведению сейчас, он в тот монастырь должен был каждый день мотаться, чтобы душу отвести за нанесённое "оскорбление") Не думала, что когда-нибудь это скажу… но я сочувствую тем святым людям)


 Как именно подгорает и почему подгорает именно у тебя - нет ни малейших сомнений.
Причина - твоё лицо, с размаху ткнутое в твой же бред. А ты охуенно самолюбива, и кроме тебя самой, не любит и даже не уважает тебя никто.
И ведь опять, по сути и предметно - НИЧЕГО, а вот вывал своих драгоценных, прости-господи, чувств - на лопате с горкой.

Тебе ведь наверняка (всё ж говночеловек не обязательно дура) понятно - по монастырям идут от полной безнадёги и полного пиздеца.
Потеря зрения, терминальная стадия СПИД в диагнозе и, вследствие, полное разрушение привычной, да и всякой, жизни - достаточная причина.
Но зачем показывать, что видишь очевидное, когда можно так сладко и практически безнаказанно гавкнуть.

И вот сидишь ты в пятом углу, в который сама же себя и загнала, щеришь зубы и пытоешься мстить проходящим мимо, хватая за пятку.
И не понимаешь, насколько же мне, с моей-то тренировкой выживания, похуй твои потуги укусить.

----------


## Morpho



----------


## Артикль

***
https://youtu.be/cFZu7LxzRjk

----------


## Morpho

Меня неоднократно посещала такая мысль: Путин не может позволить себе проиграть эту войну. Поэтому, в какой-то момент, когда крышечку чайника сорвёт окончательно, он отдаст приказ о ядерной бомбардировке.

----------


## Артикль

Подобное притягивает подобное. 



> .     Зафиксирован один из распространителей страшных историй про коронавирус и "тысячи умерших", это - идейный русофоб, журналист, профессиональный пропагандист, активный блогер, гомосексуалист Иван Яковина.


 Ну что он ещё может сказать?
Одни русофобы, либерасты и прочие педерасты.

----------


## Артикль

Хотела Марфуша переселенцев чтобы ВВП забрал ?
Ну дык встречай. И желательно уебни из квартиры.
https://youtu.be/A1jE-jq_oXk

----------


## Morpho

Думаю, что русофобами в России сейчас принято считать тех, кто якобы не любит русских. Но это не так. "Русофобы" - это те люди, которые просто не любят дураков, коих в России в избытке. Дураки же, в свою очередь, не понимают, что их презирают за их глупость и ограниченность, и расценивают такое отношение, как враждебный настрой. А в данный момент ситуация и вовсе усугубилась - дураков в России кто-то заразил бешенством, поэтому они озверели и кидаются на всё, что движется. Но так как они по-прежнему остаются дураками, то собственный бред, который они так щедро разбрасывают то тут, то там, представляется им самим удачным парированием. Господа пропагандоны, которые обсуждают раздел Украины в теме выше… Перечитайте (для некоторых прочитайте) главу 21 романа Ильфа и Петрова "12 стульев". "Баллотировка по-европейски" - это примерно то, чем вы сейчас занимаетесь. Во всяком случае, выглядит так же комично.

----------


## tempo

> Думаю,


 Нет.
"Думаю" - это рациональный онализ составляющих, а не эмоциональный ветер в голове.

----------


## Morpho

Не, в монастырь он вряд ли мотался каждый день. Он прямо за воротами шалаш построил, писал записки злобного содержания, сворачивал в бумажный самолётик и отправлял за монастырскую стену. Какие злые, бессердечные люди!) Ну что же они, в самом деле… И всего-то надо было – будка, цепь и пару костей в день)

----------


## tempo

> Не, в монастырь он вряд ли мотался каждый день. Он прямо за воротами шалаш построил, писал записки злобного содержания, сворачивал в бумажный самолётик и отправлял за монастырскую стену. Какие злые, бессердечные люди!) Ну что же они, в самом деле… И всего-то надо было – будка, цепь и пару костей в день)


 Ты бредишь, Феня? Это минус.
Но и читаешь - это плюс!

а так эпохально отправляла в игнор ...

----------


## Morpho

Прочитала кое-то из последнего, не буду отрицать. Просто даже интересно стало, что может писать человек, которому столько раз пытались объяснить, что, не подходи, мол, ты неприятен, с тобой не хотят общаться. И по-хорошему объясняли, и в грубой форме. А он продолжает настойчиво писать. Ты мазохист, что ли, tempo? Ты больной? Ты можешь уловить тот момент, когда людей от твоего присутствия начинает буквально тошнить и просто отойти? Или для тебя все границы давно стёрты? Если так, то это многое объясняет. И не только твоё поведение, но твоих так называемых единомышленников. Если люди не уважают личные границы, им плевать и на все остальные.

----------


## tempo

> Прочитала кое-то из последнего, не буду отрицать. Просто даже интересно стало, что может писать человек, которому столько раз пытались объяснить, что, не подходи, мол, ты неприятен, с тобой не хотят общаться. И по-хорошему объясняли, и в грубой форме. А он продолжает настойчиво писать. Ты мазохист, что ли, tempo? Ты больной? Ты можешь уловить тот момент, когда людей от твоего присутствия начинает буквально тошнить и просто отойти? Или для тебя все границы давно стёрты? Если так, то это многое объясняет. И не только твоё поведение, но твоих так называемых единомышленников. Если люди не уважают личные границы, им плевать и на все остальные.


 Рыпка, зайко, мышка.
Во-первых, я пишу не для тебя. Это - форум. Читают все. Ты - лишь повод, иногда очень выпуклый.
Во-вторых, таки да, я здесь не уважаю твои личные границы, потому что - см. п.№"Это - форум".
Хочешь личных-публичных писем - сбавь тон с "базарного" хотя бы до "несогласного".
В-третьих, отпнинывающий ногой кусающую за каблук с... лучше  скажем "даму", вряд ли может считаться мазохистом.

Но это всё лирика.
Давай лучше рационируем намерение г-на Лилипутина ядерно бомбить Украину.
В этом своём предположении ты явно пробиваешь высоты самого глубокого дна.

----------


## Morpho



----------


## Morpho

Да... Не о таком театре я мечтала...
Будущее России глазами финансиста:




«Победа» в войне с Украиной будет катастрофой; поражение – не меньшей катастрофой; «зависание» в ситуации «ни мира ни войны» – еще большей катастрофой. И у того и у другого и у третьего последствия одни – рост репрессий, обнищание, рост идеологической обработки, рост преступности, милитаризация всего общества, полицейское государство во всех мелочах, изоляция от мира, резкое и последовательное снижение социальных функций типа медицинского обслуживания, резкое сокращение ассортимента товаров без шанса на восстановление со временем, смерть науки и образования, китаизация жизни, моральная смерть общества и необходимость всем оставшимся внутри открыто эту смерть принять и в ней поучаствовать с энтузиазмом.

Не будет никакой «внутренней эмиграции» – она возможна только в очень мягких режимах. Каждый должен будет публично стать подлецом – или жертвой.



Нет, никто, ни Запад, ни Восток, ни марсиане не станут спасать россиян от самих себя. Построят забор, убедятся что за забором аборигены не могут делать достаточно хорошего оружия чтобы напасть на тех, кто с другой стороны, и будут тихо ждать пока внутри забора всё само перегниет. Ждать им возможно 10 лет, возможно – 30, возможно – 70, как в прошлый раз, но у них есть время, оно работает на них; никто не торопится.

У меня нет точной карты этого забора, и я не могу гарантировать, что Харьков, Днепр, Киев, Львов, Тбилиси, Ереван, Алма-Ата, Бишкек или даже Рига не попадут в итоге внутрь забора. Могу гарантировать что туда не попадут ни Прага, ни Варшава, ни Франкфурт, ни Пекин, ни более отдаленные города.

Через пару лет внутрь забора перестанут поступать значимые средства от продажи нефти; падение уже 30%, к концу года будет 50%, через 2 года по моим предположениям – 75%. Через 5-7 лет про нефть как источник валюты можно будет забыть. За это же время уйдет и газ как источник валюты (я не учитываю некий поток юаней, небольшой и неравномерный, требующийся 100% на приобретение жизненно важных товаров).

Импорт будет не на что купить, внутри имортозависимая промышленность остановится и не перестроится – все попытки кончатся стандартным «всё украли» и созданием неработающих гомункулюсов типа «Арматы», ПакФа, планшетов для школ и Кагоцела.

Через 10-15 лет вооружения НАТО и Китая уйдут так далеко вперед, что возможно угроза «нажать красную кнопку» станет не более опасной чем угроза палестинцев атаковать своими ракетами территорию Израиля. Это будет game changer: строили Иран, а построили Ирак.

Не надо питать иллюзии относительно «нового малого СССР» и «как-то же жили». Новый малый СССР – это СССР без потенциала Восточной Европы, с рынком в 3 раза меньше, с вымирающим населением, без построенной в 30-50-е годы фактически рабами по западным лекалам промышленной базы, без выращенной физико-математической и инженерной школы, без идеологии, в которую верили люди буквально до 80-х годов, без институциональной системы смены власти и пр.

Но главное – СССР громко и убедительно провозглашал свое миролюбие, жил под лозунгом «никогда больше», четко понимал «красную линию» в виде НАТО и союзников и активно сотрудничал в рамках “сближения систем” в области технологий. Все «советские» машины – разработки Запада; все советские системы автоматизации – западные чертежи.

Наконец, СССР был вторым полюсом биполярного мира, и это заставляло взаимодействовать. Россия сегодня воспринимается как «бешеная» со всеми заявлениями о начале ядерной войны; вдобавок Россия больше не второй и вообще никакой не полюс. Второй полюс это Китай, с ним надо считаться и договариваться; Россия же – pain in the ass, а не полюс силы.

Что выгодно Китаю? Слабая Россия, зависимая от него. Что выгодно остальному миру? Ровно то же самое. Впервые за много лет в мире есть консенсус.

К чему я это пишу? К тому что «как-то жили» не проходит как аргумент. Теперь будет по-другому. Хуже или лучше? My guess – много хуже.

И да, я отдаю себе отчет в том, что многим не на что уезжать, нет профессий, которые с руками оторвут за рубежом, нет моральных сил покидать страну.

Просто поймите, вопрос стоит не как комфортно вы устроитесь за рубежом; вопрос стоит – можете ли вы жить в городах, заставленных автозаками?

Можете ли не поднимать глаз чтобы сосед, полицейский или домоуправ не подумали что вы недостаточно рьяно поддерживаете тирана и его кровавую политику?

Можете ли с сыном учить стишок про лучшего президента и великую российскую армию-освободительницу для утренника в детском саду, радуясь тому что он еще маленький и до его 18 лет, когда он пойдет служить и погибнет где-нибудь в окрестностях России, вы еще можете побыть вместе?

Хотите ли работать на государственную структуру, послушно выходя на митинги, развешивая в офисе плакаты «против пиндосов» и портреты старика в ботоксе, который уничтожил ваш мир?

Хотите чтобы при вылете за границу вас шмонали и допрашивали (и с большой вероятностью через некоторое время вообще перестали выпускать)?

Сможете ли смотреть потоки коричневой жидкости, льющейся из телевизора – потому что рано или поздно они перекроют альтернативы; разве что УКВ-приемники будут с помехами брать что-то кроме патриотического угара?

Есть ли у вас гарантия, что вы через пару лет не отправитесь с лагерь на «стройки Восточной Сибири» просто потому что у СК есть план по раскрытию заговоров?

Готовы ли вы на то, что всё вышеперечисленное будет тянуться всю вашу жизнь, и ваши дети будут жить эту жизнь, а сутью её будет – достать продукты, записаться в очередь на отечественный кривобокий холодильник с поставкой через год-два или китайскую ломучую машину с поставкой через 5 лет, «урвать» приличные штаны, которые «выбросили в продажу», отстояв в очереди часы, если не дни?

Вы справитесь с фразой «Ты разве не знаешь, дочка, что такие вещи говорить нельзя – папу за это уволят с работы или даже посадят»? Что вы ответите на вопрос дочери: «Папа, почему нам нельзя говорить то, что мы думаем?»

Это кажется, что в последние 4 недели горят жилые дома только в Украине. На самом деле по всей России сгорели жилища у 145 млн человек.

Можно жить на пепелище, делая вид что всё нормально – пока не задохнешься в угарном газе. Я знаю что большинство в России вообще считает пепелище нормальным домом, а запах гари их возбуждает. Но можно оставить сгоревшие дома и начать всё сначала, даже если не на что. Выбор за каждым.



Тут время прийти оптимисту и сказать: «а вдруг всё-таки всё поменяется радикально и очень быстро? » Я в это не верю, но и спорить не буду. Просто скажу: «ну если поменяется – так вернуться никто не запретит». Вернулись французы после второй мировой во Францию, вернетесь и вы.

Но я бы не рассчитывал.

----------


## Артикль

> .      Хотите ли работать на государственную структуру, послушно выходя на митинги, развешивая в офисе плакаты «против пиндосов» и портреты старика в ботоксе, который уничтожил ваш мир?


 Как продажная сука будешь работать в федералке, ходить в наморднике на вакцины по расписанию. Пинками на митинг "против пиндосов" погонят - поползёшь, ни куда не денешься. Держишься зубами
за кость от режима и будешь держаться.

----------


## Morpho

Pink Floyd спустя почти 30 лет выпустила новую песню в поддержку Украины. Надеюсь, что этот факт вдохновит армию Украины, да хранит их Создатель. Сегодня их численность гораздо меньше, в России всегда не было дефицита пушечного мяса, и количеством побеждать им не впервой. Например, как во время ВОВ. Только в те времена русские были настоящими героями, вставшими на защиту страны, а теперь они – орочье отродье, во главе с сумасшедшим маньяком. Обезумевшие, жаждущие крови, с капающей слюной из вонючей пасти. Глумящиеся мерзкие рожи, стадо зомбарей, с прокисшей мякиной вместо мозгов. Вечно живущие в дерьме и в это же дерьмо желающие затащить других. Недавно я смотрела новости на федеральном канале, там кто-то из представителей власти пришёл в госпиталь, поддержать ребят. Лежит на койке паренёк, молодой совсем, без ног. А в глазах – ужас, смешенный с непониманием. Он пока до конца не осознал, что с ним произошло. Что он теперь инвалид до конца жизни, да и какая жизнь его ждёт… Как известно, в России не очень-то чествуют расходный материал. Мизерная пенсия, коляска и полное отсутствие мотивации. Но это ещё не всё. Пусть молит Бога, чтобы к нему не пришло понимание того, ЗА ЧТО на самом деле он пострадал. Что он никакой не герой, а просто дурак, лишившийся ног за яхты и дворцы диктатора и его пособников, за их амбиции и желание сохранить власть и влияние. На следующий день никто из них даже не вспомнит его имени. Для мира он перестанет существовать. Он – никто.

----------


## jozh

Диалог:
- Вот фото укронациста с татуировками свастики.
- Одно фото ничего не доказывает.
- Вот видео зигующих укронацистов в центре Киева.
- Это какие-то ряженые, а может быть и москальские провокаторы. На Украине фашизма нет!
- Вот видеосвидетельства военных и гражданских преступлений, совершаемых укронацистами.
- Фейки и постановки!
- Вот интервью с гражданами на освобожденных территориях.
- Это актёры Мосфильма!)
- Вот атрибутика Правого Сектора, полка "Азов", "Айдар", "Торнадо" и прочих.
- Клевета!
- Вот разоблаченные фейки укропропаганды, пытающиеся выставить армию РФ виновными в геноциде, в которых признаются сами участники создания этих фейков, даже не будучи к этому признанию вынужденными.
- Ахахах!
- Вот видео глумлений над пленными и нелояльными укрорежиму гражданскими лицами, выложенные в соцсети самими укронацистами.
- Зато весь цивилизованный мир с нами!
- Вот МНОГИЕ СОТНИ таких доказательств наличия и преступлений укронацизма!
- Ты ищешь доказательства в тарелке супа между долек картофеля!
И это утверждает бывшая Бурлеска, заявлявшая о своем интеллектуальном превосходстве и стремительно деградировавшая до уровня базарной торговки за считанные месяцы...
Ведь ответ на твой высер абсолютно очевиден! Не за дворцы и яхты пострадал тот паренек, потерявший ноги. А для того, чтобы уничтожить укронацизм!

----------


## Remarque

> Надеюсь, что этот факт вдохновит армию Украины, да хранит их Создатель.


 Украинские военные за свои военные преступления против мирного населения на Донбассе отправятся прямиком в АД к уже с нетерпением поджидающих их там Бандере, небесной скотне и прочих фашистских отморозков, ублюдков и подонков.

----------


## Артикль

> .      Надеюсь, что этот факт вдохновит армию Украины, да хранит их Создатель


 Армия Украины создана так чтобы сдохнуть. Эта армия даже почти не воюет, а выполняет приказы по уничтожению населения.
Безмозглая овца !!!
Запланировано оставить только 15 миллионов дебилов не помнящих родства. Считающих себя хуй знает кем. Украинцы блядь.
Сейчас торг идёт какую часть заполнять Израилем. РФ не хочет отдавать побережье. Но и запад вроде как устраивает США. Израиль
понимает что без поддержки США ему среди мусульманского мира не выжить, а от проекта Израиль США отказались. Только дебил
может думать что жиду Зеленскому нужен народ не помнящий родства. Не для того его ставили.

----------


## tempo

> Надеюсь, что этот факт вдохновит армию Украины, да хранит их Создатель.


 Надеюсь, статья "Измена Родине" начнёт применяться в ближайшее время.
Надеюсь, ты, тварь, будешь выловлена и отправлена рубить лес и прорубать Севморпуть.
Надеюсь, тебя, тварь, хватит не более чем на один кубометр древесины и один куб льда.
Ты, тварь, 1) бесполезна 2) вредна. Ты - паразит, отравляющий своими выделениями всё вокруг.
Способ лечения гангрены известен только один - ампутация.

----------


## Traumerei

"китаизация жизни"
Как много новых понятий появляется: то денацификация, то китаизация...было время всяческих -измов, а теперь -фикаций.

----------


## tempo

Traumerei, когда вокруг медленно и мягко - можно жить расслабленно. Попёздывая ни о чём из ящика и подваравывая по мере сил.
Когда становится быстро и жёстко - нельзя.
Не то что бы это ддошло до каждого, и необходимость китайской жести стала осознанной. Просто иначе в этих условиях не получается.
Именно поэтому такие, как Феня, скоро будут вылавливаться физически, и изолироваться физически. Здравствуй, 2037 г.

----------


## Morpho

https://yandex.ru/video/preview/?tex...36126192839799

----------


## Morpho

Поднимайся, Украина, не дай себя убить... Я соединила свои силы с вашими ведьмами. Я начертила круг. России не пройти через него. Не будет победы, это я вам гарантирую.

----------


## Morpho

https://yandex.ru/video/preview/?tex...12511101412478

----------


## Артикль

> Поднимайся, Украина, не дай себя убить... Я соединила свои силы с вашими ведьмами. Я начертила круг. России не пройти через него. Не будет победы, это я вам гарантирую.


 Вот тебе тварь сатанинская.
Живый в*помощи Вышняго, в*крове Бога Небеснаго водворится. Речет Господеви: Заступник мой еси и*Прибежище мое, Бог мой, и*уповаю на*Него. Яко Той избавит тя*от*сети ловчи, и*от*словесе мятежна, плещма Своима осенит*тя, и*под криле Его надеешися: оружием обыдет тя*истина Его. Не*убоишися от*страха нощнаго, от*стрелы летящия во*дни, от*вещи во*тме преходяшия, от*сряща, и*беса полуденнаго. Падет от*страны твоея тысяща, и*тма одесную тебе, к*тебе*же не*приближится, обаче очима твоима смотриши, и*воздаяние грешников узриши. Яко Ты, Господи, упование мое, Вышняго положил еси прибежище твое. Не*приидет к*тебе зло, и*рана не*приближится телеси твоему, яко Ангелом Своим заповесть о*тебе, сохранити тя*во*всех путех твоих. На*руках возмут*тя, да*не*когда преткнеши о*камень ногу твою, на*аспида и*василиска наступиши, и*попереши льва и*змия. Яко на*Мя упова, и*избавлю*и: покрыю*и, яко позна имя Мое. Воззовет ко*Мне, и*услышу его: с*ним есмь в*скорби, изму его, и*прославлю его, долготою дней исполню его, и*явлю ему спасение Мое.

----------


## Артикль

Издохни ада исчадие
Вихри закрути ее в пропасть бездонную тёмную
                                                                         Аминь

----------


## tempo

> Я начертила круг.


 Начертила она, ага, счас. С помощью таких ёбнутых Украина уже поднялась, глубже некуда.
Ты, пьяная полоумь, даже стакан карандашом обвести по кругу ровно не сможешь.

----------


## Unity

Краткий перерыв. Грязною рукою нашариваю сотовый. Снова возвращаюсь в Сеть, в уголок её с заглавием "Независимый Суицицидальный", за десятилетие ставший мне Родным...
И что же я вижу?.. 
Торжество безумия, увы, к сожалению...
Горсточка людей, сытых и довольных, в тепле, безопасности - превратились вдруг в диванных геополитиков ну и рассуждают, "сколь же плохи люди, кои за границей, на которых армия тирана двинулась войной"...
Ведь другие сумасшедшие по радио, TV ну и в мировой сети пояснили им им, что всё это "правильно и хорошо"... И они - поверили. 
А я - почти полусотню дней вижу самый настоящий ад. Руины, пожарища и мёртвых людей. Вижу трупы их. Вижу остовы сгоревшие от техники армии захватчиков. Вижу глаза женщин и детей, пострадавших от насилия. Вижу глаза тех, кто утратил родных. Вижу мародёрство, террор, военные преступления и трупы во рвах...
Но ведь людям перед телевизором - конечно, "виднее", в чём же она, Истина. "Большой Брат" расскажет, что "везде враги"...
И что самое ужасное в этом искривлённом мире?..
То, что "оборотнями" стали те, кого ты считал людьми (наивно и безосновательно)...
Вот, таскаешь трупы. Вот, пытаешься найти живых под руинами. Вот, пытаешься (напрасно) как-то утешать всех тех, кто выжил. Видишь этот ужас - а все те, с кем годами зачем-то общался - радостны и торжествуют... 
Вы же просто нелюди...
Это ваше "войско" - самый наглядный социологический срез всего вашего общества, отражение равно и вождя, и каждого, кто его поддерживает... 
Будьте же вы прокляты. Вы и ваши дети. Дети их детей. "Zа" каждую слезу. "Zа" каждый разбитый дом. "Zа" каждого убитого ребёнка. "Zа" каждую изнасилованную женщину. "Zа" каждого погибшего солдата. "Zа" свою трусость. "Zа" своё раболепие. "Zа" то, в что вы себя превратили, злоупотребляя жизнью и свободой воли...
Нечего больше сказать тем всем, кои "Zа" войну. 
Чтобы вы сами сгорели - в том, что поддержали, что теперь приветствуете, в "верности" чего смогли убедить себя, глядя в телевизор и не видя правды...

----------


## Morpho

> Издохни ада исчадие
> Вихри закрути ее в пропасть бездонную тёмную
> Аминь


 Ахахах) Смотри, как бы тебя самого вихрем не закрутило. Блин, как как люди с такими мозгами, как у тебя, вообще до такого возраста доживают? Не забудь телефон святой водицей окропить, когда в очередной раз будешь читать, что я пишу)
Аминь, придурок.

----------


## Morpho

> Горсточка людей, сытых и довольных, в тепле, безопасности - превратились вдруг в диванных геополитиков ну и рассуждают, "сколь же плохи люди, кои за границей, на которых армия тирана двинулась войной"...
> Ведь другие сумасшедшие по радио, TV ну и в мировой сети пояснили им им, что всё это "правильно и хорошо"... И они - поверили.


 Я больше тебе скажу. Эти люди припоминают сейчас даже те времена, когда в подростковом возрасте они побывали, скажем, в Одессе, и уже тогда, якобы, ощутили на себе неприязнь и враждебное отношение местного населения. Как тебе это?) Мне так и хочется им ответить фразой из знаменитой комедии Гайдая: "Когда вы говорите… впечатление такое, что вы бредите".

----------


## Morpho

tempo… не будь я той, кем себя позиционирую, я бы послушно сейчас блеяла с вами в унисон. Но я этого не делаю. И не сделаю, ибо это безумие меня не коснулось.

----------


## Morpho

> Будьте же вы прокляты.


 Они уже прокляты. Что может быть страшнее безумия?

----------


## Morpho

Вот и ответ на русский тупой вопрос. 

Сеть взорвал пост украинки о том, «Почему теперь мы ненавидим русских». 
Что только не прилетало мне в личку за эти последние бурные годы.
На всякие там «с@ка бандеровская» уже даже внимание не обращаю. Давно принимаю за комплимент. Но сегодня вдруг зацепило одно сообщение: «ЗА ЧТОООО??! (именно так протяжно и именно капслоком) за что вы нас так ненавидите????»Мы — это, соответственно, украинцы, то есть хохлы, то есть бандеровцы , то есть фашисты.
 Они- это русские, то есть братья, то есть одной крови, одного теста и чуть ли не от одной матери.
«Мы же столько прошли! А вы нас ненавидите! Все русское ненавидите. За чтоооо???!!»— надрывалась моя личка.
А действительно. За что? Ну, во-первых, не все русское и не всех русских. Никто не заставит меня разлюбить Есенина, Ахматову, Блока. Я никогда не забуду, как задыхалась от восторга, глядя на картины Врубеля в Третьяковке. Мне все так же нравятся Высоцкий и Розенбаум. Я выросла на русской классике. В детстве я вместо альбомов с раскрасками листала альбомы с репродукциями Васнецова, Репина, Брюллова. И Перов для меня драматичнее, чем Жерико, а Достоевский глубже, чем Гюго. Я это полюбила задолго до Путина и «крымнаш».
Да, сейчас «крымваш».
Но «совестьнаш».
И «правданаш».
И «богнаш», а от вас отвернулся.
И да, действительно, мы так много прошли с вами вместе. Великую отечественную, Афганистан… Украинцы получали такие же фронтовые письма, сложенные треугольничком, такие же похоронки, такие же цинковые гробы. Мы вместе показывали кукиш Америке и кузькину мать всему миру. Ненавидели империализм и буржуев проклятых во время холодной войны. Цвет украинской нации валил лес и гнил на соседней шконке рядом с вашим в ГУЛАГе…
Потом Чечня. Когда старший брат сказал, что вся Чечня это сплошные головорезы и бандиты, мы согласились. Когда Грозный равняли с землей, мы промолчали. Дай, Господи, силы теперь не умереть со стыда. Когда воевали с грузинами, мы тоже робко постояли в стороне. Старшему брату ведь виднее. На братскую любовь можно списать любую подлость.
А теперь мы ненавидим вас. Тех, у кого Путин и гвардейская ленточка на весь микроскопический мозг. За то, что вы пришли к нам. Может, не вы лично. Но с вашего молчаливого одобрения или заливистого поощрения пришли другие. У которых «русский мир» зачесался. У которых патриотизм жмет голову, карманы и курок от автомата. К нам пришли, к своим бывшим братьям. На наши свежевыметенные полы. В своих кирзачах. И теперь мы вас ненавидим.
За «защиту» «своих».
За «русский мир».
За «фашистов и бЕндеровцев»
За «гумконвои». За танки, БТРы, гранатометы и автоматы из «военторга».
За наших людей, на коленях встречающих въезжающие в города гробы.
За то, что на наших площадях висят фотографии погибших ребят. Некоторым из них еще не было 19-ти. За то, что другие 19-летние идут, чтобы сменить уже павших.
За то, что по улицам ходят мужчины с серыми лицами. Издалека кажется, что это пыль. А подходишь ближе и понимаешь, что это война въелась в морщины, в поры, в волосы, в души… И хорошо если она только въелась в кожу, а не оторвала руки, ноги, не испепелила сердце. И ничем ее не смыть. Только время поможет. Сколько лет нужно провести в кругу семьи, сколько люлек откачать с новорождёнными детьми или внуками. Сколько часов провести на рыбалке с сыновьями, братьями или отцами. Сколько времени должно пройти, чтобы появился блеск в глазах. Сколько нужно будет расчесать и заплести косичек дочерям, чтобы руки перестали предательски дрожать. Только все это поможет стереть страшную краску с поседевших лиц.
Мы ненавидим вас.
За то, что видим пацанов, с которыми учились в школе, или росли на районе, и они одеты в камуфляж. И старше пацаны эти стали на столетия. Даже если по паспорту им 20 лет.
За то, что дети в школах делают журавликов и пишут на них «возвращайся домой, дядя».+
За жен, на коленях вымаливающих жизни своим любимым.
За старческие руки матерей, поглаживающие фотографии тех, за кого молиться уже поздно.+
За скупые слёзы стариков-отцов. Которые храбрятся, держатся. И только потирают периодически где-то там, под сердцем. И седеют, тихо седеют…
За новости «сегодня в зоне боевых действий погибло…»
За страшное привыкание к этим новостям.
За тонкое детское «мам, а папа где?»
За дрожащее женское «на небе». А потом лишь бы успеть, лишь бы добежать. Захлопнуть дверь и упасть лицом в подушку. И грызть, грызть её и выть страшным неженским голосом.+
За будущих невест, которых отцы не поведут под венец.
За страшное слово «никогда», вошедшее во многие украинские дома. Вы принесли его на подошвах своих мерзких сапог.

----------


## tempo

> безумие меня не коснулось.


 Безумие не просто коснулось тебя. Оно давно заменило всё живое, что в тебе когда-то было.
Это - навсегда.
Молись бесам, бесноватая, в надежде, что они таки есть. А вдруг..? когда ты, наконец, сожрёшь себя и сдохнешь, тебя будут ждать с нетерпением на той стороне.

----------


## tempo

Что ж ты, Юнити, на Донбасс за восемь лет так и не съездил? Сейчас вопроса "А нас за що??" не возникало бы.

Ты смотришь на всё лишь с одной стороны. Ты слаб психикой. Условия критические, Кругом - пиздец. думать ресурса - нет.
Пропаганда льёт на мозг оптимизм и даёт простые ответы на вопросы "Кто виноват?" и "Что делать?".
Смотрю укроканалы и вижу, как это программирование происходит.

----------


## Артикль

> .       А я - почти полусотню дней вижу самый настоящий ад. Руины, пожарища и мёртвых людей. Вижу трупы их. Вижу остовы сгоревшие от техники армии захватчиков. Вижу глаза женщин и детей, пострадавших от насилия.


 А Ты Унити разыщи фотки дядей из Пентагона, ЦРУ и НАТО. Ну и создай из таковых иконостас. Зажги свечи и молись на них. Они же вам ЕС обещали, безбедную красивую жизнь.
Это ваши Боги. Ты даже не смеешь в чём либо упомянуть своих Богов. Вам обязательно помогут. Вон уже сколько оружия и бронетехники
на подходе. Так что банкет продолжится. Вновь разрушения и горы трупов. Радуйся. Этим Богам требуются в жертву разрушенные города
и много смертей. Что и успешно выполняется.

----------


## Артикль

> Не забудь телефон святой водицей окропить, когда в очередной раз будешь читать, что я пишу)
> Аминь, придурок.


 В морду тебе кто бы плеснул такой воды. А лучше кипятку.
Аминь профура.

----------


## Morpho

Придёт время, и ты захлебнёшься своим собственным дерьмом, tempo. Ты вспомнишь меня, когда будешь в нём тонуть.

----------


## Morpho

> В морду тебе кто бы плеснул такой воды. А лучше кипятку.
> Аминь профура.


 Ну в чём проблема. Я даже встретиться с тобой готова, готовь кипяток. Посмотрим, на что способен русский уёбок.

----------


## Артикль

> Ну в чём проблема. Я даже встретиться с тобой готова, готовь кипяток. Посмотрим, на что способен русский уёбок.


 Что ж свалила то когда приглашала ? )))

----------


## Morpho

> Что ж свалила то когда приглашала ? )))


 В смысле "свалила, когда приглашала"? 
Я тебя не приглашаю, здесь тебе кипяток сложно будет достать. Скорее, на жопу приключений.

----------


## Артикль

> здесь тебе кипяток сложно будет достать.


 Здесь это где?

----------


## Артикль

> .   В смысле "свалила, когда приглашала"?


 Тебе напомнить ?

----------


## Артикль

Овца безмозглая !!!
На весь форум вещает что 10 лямов со счета сняла. Ну не под дубом же в лесополосе зарыла. Да и по твоей морде будет видно где это
бабло лежит. И ... приглашает Артикля по пьяне. Таких Артиклей до хуя наберётся. И ты думаешь что твоя ссаная лохань заинтересует?
Ошибаешься. Да тебя за глотку и в жрало пузырь палёнки выльют, а там при вскрытии эпикриз как передозировка. А по шкафам время
предостаточно обыск произвести будет. И нахуя тогда твоя ссаная лохань ??? Можно и кого помоложе твоим бабло осчастливить.

----------


## Артикль

> .    Моему мужу одно время довелось работать с мастером бесконтактного боя. Потом он часто повторял его слова: «Страх только в твоей голове».


 А когда полный контакт, отшибаются кости и вскрываются черепа тогда страху вообще негде быть.

----------


## Morpho

> А когда полный контакт, отшибаются кости и вскрываются черепа тогда страху вообще негде быть.


 Артикль, давай начнём с того, что к спорту ты имеешь такое же отношение, как я к балету. Не городи, чего не попадя. Ты и бои – вещи не совместимые. Я ещё раз тебе повторяю.  Давай встретимся. Ты «овце безмозглой» адресок черкани в личке. Встретимся, поговорим. Выясним, кто есть ху.

----------


## Артикль

> .      , что к спорту ты имеешь такое же отношение, как я к балету.


 Это не спорт, ебанько.



> .      Ты «овце безмозглой» адресок черкани в личке


 Не я приглашал, а ты. Вот и черкани, в личку.

----------


## Артикль

А лучше прямо здесь размести.

----------


## Morpho

> Это не спорт, ебанько.


 Спасибо, что пояснил. А то так бы твой статус был не понятен. Бля, ну ты лох) Ты сделал мой вечер, бро)

----------


## tempo

> Придёт время


 Феня, душка, ты даже не представляешь, насколько мне похер проклятия подобной тебе нежити.
Чем пытаться шаманить, наебни ещё стакан, и полистай колоду. Помолися своему  Пифону.

----------


## Morpho

> Феня, душка, ты даже не представляешь, насколько мне похер проклятия подобной тебе нежити.


 Тем, кому похер, обычно не реагируют. Как пример – Джун и Набат. Вот им, действительно, похер. Потому что они самодостаточны. А ты – самая обычная рвань, поэтому будешь цепляться до последнего. Всё, что тебе надо – это развлекуха, которую даёт тебе СМИ. Жри её , дебил.

----------


## Артикль

> Спасибо, что пояснил. А то так бы твой статус был не понятен. Бля, ну ты лох) Ты сделал мой вечер, бро)


 А ты не соскакивай. Адрес в студию блядина. Если уж приглашала. Ни кто тебя за язык не тянул, сучара.

----------


## Morpho

> А ты не соскакивай. Адрес в студию блядина. Если уж приглашала. Ни кто тебя за язык не тянул, сучара.


  :Smile:  В личку написала. Приезжай, ссыкло.

----------


## Morpho

Ой, что-то Артикль замолчал) Наверное, соображает, где ему найти  несколько тысяч рублей, чтобы до Тулы добраться. 
Артикль, а,  может, возьмёшь пустые банки, и по старой привычке, рванёшь в деревню к бабке за огурцами?)

----------


## Артикль

> .    В личку написала.


 А зачем мне в личку то ? Ты сюда выложи. И фото заодно на фоне двери с номером квартиры. 



> .      рванёшь в деревню к бабке за огурцами?)


 Не пори хуйню. Беги фоткайся у двери и выкладывай.

----------


## Morpho

После 2014 года уменьшилось количество выездов за рубеж. Главные причины, которые повлияли на это:

Запрет на выезд для военнослужащих и представителей правоохранительного блока.
Подорожание евро и доллара.
Экономический кризис в стране.
Запрет на полеты в Египет. (До недавнего времени Турцию.), террористические акты в некоторых станах Европы.
Разорение нескольких крупных туроператоров в 2014 году.
За последние году увеличилось количество россиян, которые предпочитают провести летний отпуск на курортах Краснодарского края и в Крыму. В связи с уменьшением выездов за рубеж, а также с большим количеством выданных в предыдущие годы паспортов нового образца на 10 лет, снизилось количество заявок на оформление заграничного паспорта.

Возможность получить удостоверение биометрического типа на 10 лет дает возможность реже обращаться в миграционную службу с просьбой о замене документа.

----------


## Morpho

Какое количество россиян имеют загранпаспорта: статистика 2021 года
29 Сентября 2011, 17:09 20 Сказка про Змея Горыныча
03 Сентября 2011, 18:09 29 «Модернизация» здравоохранения по- Тверски.Продолжение…
21 Июня 2011, 10:06 26 Нарочно не придумаешь: брошюрка с советами — что делать, чтобы не передознуться
Все материалы сайта Министерства внутренних дел Российской Федерации могут быть воспроизведены в любых средствах массовой информации, на серверах сети Интернет или на любых иных носителях без каких-либо ограничений по объему и срокам публикации.

Это разрешение в равной степени распространяется на газеты, журналы, радиостанции, телеканалы, сайты и страницы сети Интернет. Единственным условием перепечатки и ретрансляции является ссылка на первоисточник.

Никакого предварительного согласия на перепечатку со стороны Министерства внутренних дел Российской Федерации не требуется.

Доля имеющих загранпаспорта россиян осталась на уровне 28%
То есть, почти каждый пятый гражданин РФ имеет загранпаспорт. Включая детей, стариков, тунеядцев, алкоголиков и бомжей. Кстати, работоспособного населения у нас 76 миллионов человек.

Видите, как у нас все плохо, ведь в развитых странах, например, на Украине, 100% населения ездят за границу отдыхать — есть круассаны в Париже и посещать Венскую оперу.

Все читали ужасающую статистику о том, что только 10% российских граждан отдыхают за границей. Вполне понятно в чем дело — русские настолько нищие, что не могут себе позволить хотя бы раз в год съездить за рубеж.А в 2014-2015 гг.

так вообще количество полученных загранпаспортов снизилось на 65%: в 2014-м году было получено 7,45 миллиона паспортов, а в 2016-м — всего 2,58.

Озвучить текст Выделить главное вкл выкл Спад интереса к зарубежным поездкам повлек снижение мотивации к получению загранпаспортов. В прошлом году по меньшей мере впервые с 2010 года (показатели за предыдущие годы в Федеральной миграционной службе (ФМС) предоставить не смогли) сократилось общее число загранпаспортов, выданных россиянам. Показатель снизился на 12%, до 7,45 млн паспортов (в 2013-м составлял 8,43 млн, 2010-м — 5,8 млн).

Последний отток российских граждан, начало которому было положено в 2012 году, многие связывают с третьим президентским сроком, когда стало понятно, что особых изменений в стране ожидать не приходится.

С началом событий в Украине, которые повлекли за собой различного рода экономические санкции со стороны стран Запада, а также отсутствие доступа к иностранным капиталам, данный процесс активизировался с удвоенной силой.

Оформляются заграничные паспорта в ГУМВ МВД и региональных отделениях. Заявитель должен обратиться в близлежащий МФЦ или на сайт Госуслуги . Бланки документов старого формата печатают в отделах ГУМВ . Новые паспорта изготавливают на фабрике Гознак в столице по заявкам соответствующих ведомств.

----------


## Morpho

Как мне дальше жить среди зверья, заполонивших пространство РФ. Ищу жильё в Италии. Мать не могу здесь оставить…. Но она тоже заражена.

----------


## Unity

> Что ж ты, Юнити, на Донбасс за восемь лет так и не съездил? Сейчас вопроса "А нас за що??" не возникало бы.
> 
> Ты смотришь на всё лишь с одной стороны. Ты слаб психикой. Условия критические, Кругом - пиздец. думать ресурса - нет.
> Пропаганда льёт на мозг оптимизм и даёт простые ответы на вопросы "Кто виноват?" и "Что делать?".
> Смотрю укроканалы и вижу, как это программирование происходит.


 Повторяю, *Tempo*: я никогда не был "патриотом" этого народа, среди коего явился на свет. Не был "патриотом" этой территории, сшитой с лоскутков (равно как и все остальные страны). Флаг, гимн, герб - ничего не значили, так как я родился в Советском Союзе - веря, даже повзрослев, в его идеалы. 
Себя почитая просто Homo Sapiens, гражданином мира и всегда стараясь держаться в стороне от любой "политики". 
Но что изменилось полсотни дней тому назад?
Одно "племя" человеческое - вторглось ко другому. С танками, с ракетами, с десантом, с войной. С оккупацией, расстрелами, с массовыми казнями, с рьяным мародёрством, с растлением детей, с изнасилованиями чьих-то дочерей, жён ну и сестёр. 
И когда я увидел Зло - я "автоматически" встал на защиту тех, кто пострадал - независимо от флага, герба, языка, карты ну и территории - и я поступил бы так независимо от этих "переменных" в любой ситуации, где бы ни случилась такая несправедливость. 
Но она случилась здесь. 
Одно племя человеческое вознамерилось истребить другое. Вопреки морали, вопреки религии, вопреки всем мыслимым законам.
Что это, ежели не Зло?
И что стоит сделать с Злом?
Верно. 
Только уничтожить. 
Как самих "вояк", пришедших сюда, так и каждое Животное, кое выступало "Zа" во этот период. 
В моём понимании - каждой такой твари стоило б столкнуться с Уголовным Кодексом - за свою чудовищность и бесчеловечность - чтобы доживать свой остаток дней с клеймом на душе - "Zверь, коий решил поддержать войну". Своими словами. Своими налогами. Своими постами в социальных сетях... 

Я не представляю, как этот кошмар возможно "увидеть с Другой стороны". 
Сторона одна: жестокость, насилие, смерти ну и разрушения. Иной стороны здесь нет, как ты её не ищи...
К чему здесь раздумия? Если ты Видишь абсурд своими глазами, по факту, всё время?
Зачем размышления? Чтобы как-то "оправдать" или "объяснить" всё происходящее?..
Это и так очевидно, *Tempo* - соседний диктатор стремился расширить собственное "гетто". 
Но не получилось. 
Потому как ни одно разумное создание само добровольно не выберет Тиранию. 
И дело здесь вовсе не телеканалах ну и пропаганде. 
Просто каждый понимает, что же есть Россия ну и "русский мир". Потому каждый отправляет его вслед за "русским кораблём" - кто словом, кто делом (посильной поддержкой), кто просто оружием. 

P.S. С Донбаса - моя жена. Там же - все её родные, что пока остались в живых. И они - на телефоне все эти года, почти ежедневно связываясь. Кто, как не они, как не сами местные, поведали мне о происходящем там?..
Вначале Россия отжала Крым, а после - два города, взяв, по сути, миллионы жителей в заложники. Кто сумел - сбежали оттуда. 
Дальше - годы окопной войны - между оккупантами с России и ВСУ. 
Ну а кто кого обстреливал ну и сколько было жертв - РФ к лжи не привыкать. 
И в Буче/Ирпине/Гостомеле - "люди сами резали на улицах", и флагман "Москва" "загорелся сам", и в самом Крыму "вежливые люди" с автоматами - были не с России. 
Страна холопов и рабов, страна лжи и лицемерия, страна мародёров, трусов и насильников... 
Впрочем, говорить "страна" - слишком много чести. 
Новые монголы, грабители, убийцы. Новая орда.

----------


## jozh

Какой замечательный мозговой выверт! "Не был патриотом - не видел зла"! А теперь, ёшкины макарошки, вдруг увидел! Как тот "Зоркий Глаз", который отсидел под арестом в сарае, у которого не было одной стены!))))

----------


## Morpho

> Я не представляю, как этот кошмар возможно "увидеть с Другой стороны".


 И мне не понятно. Здесь только публикации Кадырова чего стОят. Вот, например: "Ты чё, дурак? У нас нет столько времени. Мы на днях с тобой закончим! У тебя шизофрения! Поезжай к своему старшему брату Байдену! Дон". Это он Зеленскому ответил. Это он так с президентом Украины позволяет себе разговаривать. Под одобрительное улюлюканье русского мира. Наклейки эти из малярного скотча в виде буквы Z на задних стёклах машин… Ведь клеили же, придурки, упивались, поди, гордостью за страну. Их призывают сейчас очень сильно гордиться Россией. Гордиться насилием, убийствами, необоснованной жестокостью, наглостью и хамством. Вот такие нынче национальные идеи.

----------


## jozh

> ...необоснованной жестокостью...


 ОБОСНОВАННОЙ жестокостью.

----------


## Morpho

Снова перечитала ответ Кадырова Зеленскому, уже после публикации поста. Нельзя не заметить такой факт: явно психически нездоровые люди очень любят ставить свои диагнозы другим.

----------


## Morpho

> ОБОСНОВАННОЙ жестокостью.


 Я уже писала ранее, про то, как русские сейчас её обоснуют. У нас сотрудник один есть, ему 40 лет, так вот он мне полчаса пытался доказать, что, когда ещё подростком ему довелось побывать в Одессе, он там ну вот прямо ощутил на себе негатив украинцев. Ну вот прямо кожей почувствовал. Я не знаю, чем уж они ему не угодили, может, сала на Привозе не довесили, или ещё что пострашнее… А мать вообще недавно загнула, да с таким надрывом в голосе: "твой дед ненавидел бандеровцев, как ты можешь сейчас так рассуждать!!!" Хех, да кого мой дед только не ненавидел – евреев, политиков, попов… Может, сразу с попов начнём расправу? Вот так вот с маху ещё и чувства верующих оскорбила. Надоел просто этот бред.

----------


## Unity

> Какой замечательный мозговой выверт! "Не был патриотом - не видел зла"! А теперь, ёшкины макарошки, вдруг увидел! Как тот "Зоркий Глаз", который отсидел под арестом в сарае, у которого не было одной стены!))))


 Я это к тому, что я - сторона незаинтересованная. Не патриотическая. Вполне равнодушная к любой пропаганде. Мне было плевать, в каких же координатах пространства собран был с молекул "аватар" аватар мой. Мне было плевать равно на самих политиков, на их языки, программы, знамёна. 
Но когда случились эти преступления против Украины - занять сторону иную, нежель украинскую, было невозможно. 
Весь цивилизованный мир - эту выбрал сторону. Сторону свободы, сторону развития, сторону прогресса - а не диктатуры, цензуры и рабства, коей так гордитесь, вероятно, вы. 



> Их призывают сейчас очень сильно гордиться Россией. Гордиться насилием, убийствами, необоснованной жестокостью, наглостью и хамством. Вот такие нынче национальные идеи.


 Лично для меня Поводом Включиться в войну была встреча с парой девочек-подростков, избитых, изрезанных ради развлечения ножом ну и зверски изнасилованных. 14 и 12 лет. 
С той самой секунды вера в "человечность" ну и "человечество" во мне умерла. А это лишь пара эпизодов, счёт коих подавно пошёл на десятки тысяч. 
Так что каждый Zомби с русской стороны теперь - мой заклятый ну и кровный враг. Убивать которых без суда и следствия мне сейчас позволил Закон Украины/военное время. 
И мне очень жаль, что на поле брани я, увы, не встречу Шваль вроде Артикля, Ежа и тому подобных. 
Ткнув их носом в братские могилы ни в чём неповинных мирных - там бы их и закопал. Своими руками. Заживо. 
Карма помнит всё. 
Выступать "Zа" войну сейчас - равно быть пособником ну и соучастником сего Преступления. Значит поддержать убийства, изнасилования, мародёрство, разрушения под основание целых городов... 
Проклятие? Смертная казнь? Каторга, тюрьма, Трибунал? 
Всего вышеперечисленного - увы, слишком мало, чтоб "воздать" чудовищам хотя бы малую толику того, что же они принесли народу Украины. 
Будь лишь на то моя воля - каждый сел бы на кол, как во времена Казаков. И на новую "реинкарнацию", отрабатывать содеянное... 



> ОБОСНОВАННОЙ жестокостью.


 Гнида, ты хоть понимаешь, кто же во 2014-м раскачивал толпу? И кто вдохновлял захватывать местные госучереждения? Люди с оружием в форме без опознавательных знаков - равно как в Крыму. 
Донбасс кровью умыла Россия. 
И теперь каждой русской собаке прилетит "ответка". 
P.S. 9-я мая всё ближе и ближе, не так ли?.. 
Вот тогда и поговорим.

----------


## jozh

> P.S. 9-я мая всё ближе и ближе, не так ли?.. 
> Вот тогда и поговорим.


 Да, думаю, что именно к 9-му вся боеспособная часть укровермахта будет утилизирована. Едва ли разговор об этом доставит тебе удовольствие.)

----------


## jozh

> Надоел просто этот бред.


 Ну так не бредь!)

----------


## jozh

> Это он Зеленскому ответил. Это он так с президентом Украины позволяет себе разговаривать.


 То есть к Дещице с его высокоинтеллектуальной песенкой "Ла-ла-ла, Путин хуйло" - у тебя нет вопросов?))) То есть, с президентом России так МОЖНО разговаривать? Ну так вот тебе доказательство, что нельзя!))))

----------


## Morpho

Я думаю, jozh, что сейчас кто бы то ни был в Украине имеет право на любые выражения в адрес этого… человеком я его не могу назвать. Ты хоть понимаешь, что это не Украина, а Россия вторглась с оружием на чужую землю? Вы, суки, всё обосновали и пришли убивать ни в чём не повинных людей. А потом эти тупые твари воют в соцсетях: "за что, вы украинцы, нас так ненавиииидите? Что мы вам сдеееелали?" Вы серьёзно??? Вы больные???

----------


## Morpho

Кстати, интересная информация о том, как у нас проходят так называемые соцопросы. Особенно показательна возрастная категория граждан, поддерживающих военные действия на Украине:

Отрывок из интервью с политологом Екатериной Шульман.

Насколько показательны опросы граждан?

Один из параметров, которые наиболее выразительно характеризуют опросную социологию последнего времени – это процент отказов. В условиях всеобщей чрезвычайности, как показывают данные социологической службы Russian Field, процент отказа от участия в них [опросах] достигает 97%. Причём, некоторые люди отказываются сразу, некоторые – прерывают ответы, когда дело доходит до чего-то, за что можно получить 15 лет колонии согласно последним законодательным изменениям. То есть, первое, что надо знать об опросах – в них никто не хочет участвовать. Поэтому, когда вам говорят «13% опрошенных» или «76% опрошенных», то это 76% из тех, кто согласился с социологами говорить.

Кто именно соглашается говорить с социологами?

В мирное время было два ответа, оба нехорошие. Либо человек воспринимает участие в опросе как проверку на лояльность. Либо респондент воспринимает социолога как эмиссара от начальства, которому можно пожаловаться.

И тот, и другой варианты поведенческой стратегии не очень предполагают достижение главной цели соцопроса – выявление мнений граждан.

Опросная социология – для свободных людей

Опросная социология растёт из двух потребностей и зародилась в США в 19 веке. Первая потребность – понять как люди проголосуют на президентских либо парламентских выборах. Вторая потребность – понять, что они купят.

И в том, и в другом случае предполагается, что у респондента есть свобода выбора как распорядиться своим голосом или как распорядиться своей денежной единицей. Опросная социология – для свободных людей, не в обиду никому будет сказано. При отсутствии этих условий зачем кого-то вообще спрашивать – не очень понятно.

Самый главный маркер в опросах – это возраст

Что видно даже из раскладов ВЦИОМа: самый главный маркер – это возраст. Всё остальное вторично. Эта «спецоперация» мужчин за 55+. Чем страта моложе, тем поддержка ниже.

Молодость должна быть заворожена всем этим, а пожилые люди должны бояться за свой сложившийся мир, стремиться к стабильности и иметь больше опасений, чем восторгов. У нас всё наоборот. Это не совсем типично для того, как люди и социумы относятся ко всяким проявлениям массового насилия и убийствам людей в больших количествах.

----------


## jozh

> Я думаю, jozh, что сейчас кто бы то ни был в Украине имеет право на любые выражения в адрес этого… человеком я его не могу назвать.


 Не имеет. А кто присвоил себе такое право - будет его лишён.
Бессмысленно толочь эту воду в ступе - ты всё равно не станешь отделять причины от следствий. Какие-то психологические выгоды из этого извлекаешь. Ну не может же это быть примитивной дурью...

----------


## jozh

> Что видно даже из раскладов ВЦИОМа: самый главный маркер – это возраст. Всё остальное вторично. Эта «спецоперация» мужчин за 55+. Чем страта моложе, тем поддержка ниже.
> 
> Молодость должна быть заворожена всем этим, а пожилые люди должны бояться за свой сложившийся мир, стремиться к стабильности и иметь больше опасений, чем восторгов. У нас всё наоборот. Это не совсем типично для того, как люди и социумы относятся ко всяким проявлениям массового насилия и убийствам людей в больших количествах.


 Есть сложные испытания, для прохождения которых нужен ум и жизненный опыт, не свойственный молодости. Сейчас испытание сложное и многосоставное.

----------


## Morpho

> Есть сложные испытания, для прохождения которых нужен ум и жизненный опыт, не свойственный молодости. Сейчас испытание сложное и многосоставное.


 Ну да, ну да) Возраст не является показателем ума. Наивно полагать, что люди с возрастом становятся мудрее. В большинстве случаев, как раз всё наоборот происходит. 
А низкий процент молодых людей, поддерживающих военные действия объясняется просто – они умнее вас в плане цифровой грамотности. Они лучшие пользователи, чем их биологические предшественники. Соответственно, умеют обходить блокировки. У них больше возможностей для поиска информации, а значит, есть выбор в принятии позиции.

----------


## Morpho

Пресса у нас, конечно, опустилась до уровня жёлтой… То, что раньше считалось хайпом низкого уровня, теперь – норма для патриотично настроенных граждан. Самое время сделать выводы о качестве этих самых граждан. То там, то здесь пестрят заголовки изданий, пытающихся исказить реальность. То и дело не покупаются билеты на концерты артистов, кто так или иначе выразил своё мнение по поводу войны в Украине. Сегодня читаю: на концерт Орбакайте никто не хочет идти. Для каких, простигосподи, олухов это пишут? Да с сегодняшним уровнем инфляции не то, что на концерт Орбакайте, в магазин лишний раз не зайдёшь. И это только начало. Банк России не сможет и не будет снижать её уровень. Так что, не знаю, как там Западу, а нам точно пиZда, независимо от исхода событий.

----------


## Morpho

Субботник объявили 30.04. Делали вид, что заявленные 50% - исключительно добровольцы. Спрашивали, кто пойдёт. Но потом добавляли, что если кто-то не пойдёт, то запишут в принудительном порядке. Я уже не задаю вопросы, куда уходят средства, выделенные на уборку города. Меня добивает, что власть уже в открытую объявляет стаду, что они стадо. Стадо-то согласно. Но я – нет. И сегодня разразился скандал. Я не могу сказать, что это мой первый протест. Если завтра всем бюджетникам скажут, что надо идти топиться, то я точно не пойду. О чём сегодня я недвусмысленно намекнула отборным матом. И что? А ничего. Посовещались, и принудительно назначили другого. Но что характерно, остальное стадо меня не поддержало. Они даже обиделись. Вот она, сука, русская душа. Если ты можешь себя отстоять, а они – нет, то они обвинят в этом тебя. Не руководство, которое их принуждает, не себя, тварей дрожащих, а того, кто посмел выйти из стада.

----------


## Morpho

Интересное мнение:
"Лавров сказал, что цель спецоперации - покончить с доминированием США в мире. А при чем здесь Украина?) А нельзя было покончить с доминированием США, не бомбя Мариуполь, не кидая в котёл этой войны тысячи наших солдат, без этих жертв, без разрушений, без миллионов беженцев. Нельзя было просто закрыть Макдоналдс, заблокировать Инстаграм, прекратить летать на самолётах, самим похерить золотовалютные запасы Центробанка, заблокировать визу мастеркард, в общем, нельзя было сделать то же самое, что происходит сегодня, чтобы поднасрать американцам, при этом, без жертв, без разрушений, и без этой страшной войны"

----------


## Morpho

"За деньги, которые влили в ЛНР, ДНР, и "спецоперацию", можно было переселить всех желающих из Украины, и такой город построить, что из соседних бы стран проситься стали. С велодорожками, заводами, и мраморной плиткой. У нас что, б#ть, земли мало? Или денег слишком много? Нет, б#ть, "спецоперация нужна", надо всё разбомбить, кучу жизней отнять. В день на "спецоперацию" тратится годовой бюджет Тулы, или Твери, например. И это без сопутствующих расходов. Объясни мне, дураку, нахрена это всё? Придут американцы, отберут твое рабочее место и работать будут за 20-30к?"

----------


## Morpho

"Почему важно говорить? Да, грустно, кто считает эту позицию антироссийской. Я считаю, что это не так. Это позиция абсолютно взрослого, осмысленного человека, который хочет, чтобы вопросы решались мирно, за столом переговоров, чтобы они решались через попытку сохранить человеческие жизни. Но если уже происходят на территории другой страны военные действия, я не имею права этого не сказать, и  я не считаю, что должны применяться репрессии за то, что человек хочет высказать своё мнение".

----------


## Morpho

" Почему простой русский мужик боится НАТО? Сейчас телевизору постоянно говорят, что Россия в кольце врагов. И ближе всех к нам НАТО и американцы. По телевизору говорят: "Если бы мы не вернули Крым, там бы уже стояли НАТОвские войска"... Или: "Если мы не будем делать ракеты, НАТО и американцы будут маршировать на Красной площади!" Выглядит хреново. Мне бы хотелось видеть Россию сильной независимой страной, которую бы уважали.

Ок, дайте представим страшный сон телевизора. НАТО во главе с Америкой вдруг решили оккупировать Россию. Как Западную Германию или Японию после войны. Что в этом случае изменится для простого россиянина?

Понятно, что для политических и бизнес-элит это будет катастрофа. Кого-то посадят в клетку, кто-то лишится бизнеса. Половина комментаторов в ЖЖ лишится работы. Вместо Путина поставят какого-то несамостоятельного президента, марионеточное правительство. А что для простого мужика изменится? Придут в разваленную деревню натовские военные – и что случится? Они сожгут деревню? Загонят русских в концентрационные лагеря? Поднимут цену на водку? Лишат стариков дров? Без идеологии, как изменится жизнь и быт простых людей?

Или придут американские компании и заберут все наши ресурсы. И будут российскую нефть продавать не наши олигархи, а американские. Будет Омский нефтеперерабатывающий завод принадлежать не Газпрому, а американской ExxonMobil. Что поменяется для омичей? Город станет еще беднее от этого? На дорогах станет больше ям? По Первому каналу начнут вместо "Спокойной ночи, малыши!" показывать гей-порно?

Почему простой русский мужик боится НАТО? Только давайте без идеологии."

----------


## Morpho

Я подписана на ютуб канал одного известного стримера (более 8 млн. подписчиков). Он с Украины. Он не выкладывал видео больше месяца, и те, кто был на него подписан, оставляли сообщения с опасениями, не случилось ли чего. Он появился недавно, и его приветствие было такое: "Всем привет, постараюсь постепенно возвращаться к работе, выкладывать ранее записанные в феврале ролики, одиночки и кооперативы. Так же по возможности будут и новые проекты. Тримаймося, друзі! Бережіть себе і Україну." Много русских его поддержало, это радует.

----------


## Remarque

Foreign Policy: Германия выселяет афганских беженцев для приема украинцев 


Власти Германии начали неофициально выселять беженцев из Афганистана, чтобы освободить место для прибывающих в страну украинских мигрантов, пишет Foreign Policy. По информации издания, к афганцам в разных городах ФРГ приходят соцработники, требующие от них выехать из квартир в течении 24 часов без каких-либо обсуждений.

«Выселения целенаправленно не афишировались. Некоторые люди жили в своих домах в течение многих лет и были вырваны из своих социальных структур, в том числе дети, которых перевели в места, удаленные от их соответствующих школ», — объявил член правления Берлинского совета по делам беженцев Тарек Алаовс.

По его словам, афганских мигрантов выселяют из домов для отправки в так называемые «центры прибытия», обещая размещение в них лишь на короткий срок, однако многие мигранты не могут покинуть данные объекты в течении нескольких лет.

Согласно подсчетам Foreign Policy, всего в Германии находится около 12 тыс. афганских беженцев, принятых страной в 2021 году после захвата Афганистана движением «Талибан» (запрещено в РФ). Что касается украинцев, то их в ФРГ уже более 300 тыс., и они все еще продолжают прибывать на территорию страны. 

https://www.gazeta.ru/politics/news/....shtml?updated

----------


## Morpho

И сказала я недавно сотрудникам моего отдела: А вот представьте себе такую ситуацию: живёте вы себе мирно, детей водите в садики, школы, работаете, в отпуска летаете, то в ОАЭ, то в Тай. Но вдруг приходит в вашу страну, в ваш город, чужая армия, которая решила вас освободить. Вы не понимаете, от чего, но ваши дома разрушены, ваши дети убиты, а вы сами на пепелище.  Вот так оказалось понятно. Но у нас люди образованные, в большинстве своём. Но есть другие. Тем сложнее понять.

----------


## Remarque

Представляю, как Ваня после прочтения этой новости возмущённо крикнет в праведном гневе: "Да быть такого не может!" Мол, это же ЕС, да ещё Германия! Дерьмократия и все дела.

----------


## Morpho

> Власти Германии начали неофициально выселять беженцев из Афганистана, чтобы освободить место для прибывающих в страну украинских мигрантов


 Прекрасно. Спроси там, они ещё одного политического беженца не примут в моём лице?)

----------


## Remarque

Ваня канеш не любит и не верит российским СМИ :Smile:  Ну что ж, вот тебе западная ссылка на инглише: https://foreignpolicy.com/2022/04/20...c_latest062921

----------


## Remarque

> Прекрасно. Спроси там, они ещё одного политического беженца не примут в моём лице?)


 Да приезжай, конечно. Ты - сюда, а я обратно - в Россию. Честный и взаимовыгодный обмен :Smile:

----------


## tempo

Феня, тебе, с твоими воззрениями, на субботник нужно выходить не 22-го, а 20-го апреля ))

----------


## Remarque

Морфо, я никак не пойму твоей логики) Ты же прежде мыслила вполне адекватно. Украина устроила же декоммунизацию? А тотальная декоммунизация - это возвращение всех российских земель России вместе со всей инфраструктурой. Вот и пусть бандерлоги возвращают России её исконнные территории  Харьков, и Одессу, и Днепропетровск, и Киев, и Полтаву и т.д. да отправляются с гордо поднятой головой и чистой совестью, пустыми руками и голыми задницами хоть в жопу, хоть в Европу. Имеют право. Но только без советских подарков в виде территорий Российской империи. Нет никакой Украины, есть страна 404, незаконно владеющая исконно русскими землями.

----------


## Remarque

Я вот часто думаю о бандерлогах и западных наёмниках, засевших в катакомбах на мариупольском заводе Азовстале. Вот они отказываются сдаться. На Украине ведь их считают героями и примером для подражания, не так ли, Ваня? Я ничего не путаю?!

----------


## Remarque

Но тут есть пара очень серьёзных нестыковок.

----------


## Remarque

Бывший депутат Рады заявил о бегстве командира «Азова» из Мариуполя 


Командир находящегося в Мариуполе украинского полка «Азов» Денис Прокопенко бросил свое подразделение и вырвался из окружения. Об этом сообщил бывший депутат Верховной Рады Илья Кива, передает РИА Новости.

Политик заявил о бегстве Прокопенко из Мариуполя и добавил, что покинуть город ему удалось «на одном из уцелевших вертолетов». Кива также уточнил, что в настоящий момент командир «Азова» находится в Киеве. 


https://lenta.ru/news/2022/04/11/kiva_prokopenko/

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, ау! Как это понимать??? Глава бандеровского Азова трусливо бросил своё подразделение? Вот такие они укринские херои.

----------


## Remarque

Но и это ещё не всё.

----------


## Remarque

Ну ладно, трусливый мудило Прокопенко сбежал, куй с ним, да, Ваня?

Намного интереснее послушать то, что сказал его заместитель Волына на видео, который всё ещё находится на взятом в кольцо российскими войсками заводе Азовстали.

----------


## Remarque

Командир 36 бригады морпехов майор Сергей Волына призвал Украину, США, Турцию и Британию спасти военных и гражданских, до сих пор остающихся на металлургическом заводе "Азовсталь" в Мариуполе под мощной российской бомбардировкой.

В разговоре с американским телеканалом CNN Волына подчеркнул, что ситуация "критическая".

"У меня есть заявление к миру", – сказала Волына. "Возможно, это мое последнее заявление, потому что у нас осталось всего несколько дней, а то и часов. Мы обращаемся к мировым лидерам с просьбой применить процедуру изъятия к военным Мариупольскому гарнизону, к мирным жителям, которые с нами здесь, на сталеварном заводе. Просим отвезти нас на территорию третьей страны и обеспечить нам безопасность", – отметил командир морпехов.

----------


## Remarque

Ещё раз читаем медленно и вдумчиво: "Просим отвезти нас на территорию третьей страны и обеспечить нам безопасность", – отметил командир морпехов". 

Ваня, как это понимать??? Це же точно зрада, чи ни? 

Он хочет, чтобы его птправили на территорию третьей страны. То есть, ни России и ни Украины. Получается, он отказывается снова защищать Украину? Наух ему третия страна, а, Вань?!

----------


## Remarque

Вот ссылка этой новости с украинско сайта:


https://rus.lb.ua/society/2022/04/20...poslednee.html

----------


## Remarque

А вот та же инфа с американоского CNN:



https://edition.cnn.com/europe/live-...a73fea4fe55e1e

----------


## Remarque

Вот такие они ублюдочные бандеровские трусы, совершив военные преступления против мирного населения Мариуполя, бросают своих сослуживцев, сматываясь и сверкая пятками и голыми задницами кто в Куев, кто в третие страны.

----------


## Remarque

Но для укров они пример для подражания, да, Ваня?

----------


## jozh

> Это позиция абсолютно взрослого, осмысленного человека, который хочет, чтобы вопросы решались мирно, за столом переговоров, чтобы они решались через попытку сохранить человеческие жизни.


 Вот и я тоже постоянно думаю: зачем нужно было бомбить Ливию, Ирак, Югославию и массу других стран, если взрослый осмысленный способ решения проблем - переговоры?

----------


## tempo

> Просим отвезти нас на территорию третьей страны и обеспечить нам безопасность
Отличное решение.
Ну, погорячились, ну, постреляли, свастиками разукрасившись.
Отпустите нас. Мы пока что больше так не будем.

Украинское село:
- Хлопцi, куди це ви йдете?
- Та москалiв бити.. А шо?
- О.. А якщо(если) вони вас поб`ють, а?
(пауза.. в недоумении...)
- Тю.. А нас-то за що?

Ваня, ты что-то совсем забросил профильную тему. Как там самоубийство, движется? Или смысл жизни вдруг нашёлся?

----------


## Unity

> " Почему простой русский мужик боится НАТО? Сейчас телевизору постоянно говорят, что Россия в кольце врагов. И ближе всех к нам НАТО и американцы. По телевизору говорят: "Если бы мы не вернули Крым, там бы уже стояли НАТОвские войска"... Или: "Если мы не будем делать ракеты, НАТО и американцы будут маршировать на Красной площади!" Выглядит хреново. Мне бы хотелось видеть Россию сильной независимой страной, которую бы уважали.
> 
> Ок, дайте представим страшный сон телевизора. НАТО во главе с Америкой вдруг решили оккупировать Россию. Как Западную Германию или Японию после войны. Что в этом случае изменится для простого россиянина?
> 
> Понятно, что для политических и бизнес-элит это будет катастрофа. Кого-то посадят в клетку, кто-то лишится бизнеса. Половина комментаторов в ЖЖ лишится работы. Вместо Путина поставят какого-то несамостоятельного президента, марионеточное правительство. А что для простого мужика изменится? Придут в разваленную деревню натовские военные – и что случится? Они сожгут деревню? Загонят русских в концентрационные лагеря? Поднимут цену на водку? Лишат стариков дров? Без идеологии, как изменится жизнь и быт простых людей?
> 
> Или придут американские компании и заберут все наши ресурсы. И будут российскую нефть продавать не наши олигархи, а американские. Будет Омский нефтеперерабатывающий завод принадлежать не Газпрому, а американской ExxonMobil. Что поменяется для омичей? Город станет еще беднее от этого? На дорогах станет больше ям? По Первому каналу начнут вместо "Спокойной ночи, малыши!" показывать гей-порно?
> 
> Почему простой русский мужик боится НАТО? Только давайте без идеологии."


 Даже не пытайся, *Morpho*, как-то говорить с руSSскими неадекватами, даже не пытайся что-то выяснять у них и понять их "логику"... 
Её просто нет. 
Убитые дети, изнасилованные девочки, сожжённые города, разграбленные предварительно...
Разве Ты не понимаешь?..
Это апелляция к самым низким, самым первобытным животным инстинктам. Зачем? Чтобы сказать "да", чтобы выпустить наружу всё самое гнилое, что три десятилетия копилось внутри. Чтобы эту злобу, уровни которой попросту зашкаливают, бросить на "громоотвод", страну Украину, объявив её правительство едва ли не "сатанинским", а простой народ - "бесами"... 
Так этот режим снова околопачил 140 000 000 душ, отведя праведный народный гнев ну и дав ему ложную мишень. 
Теперь люди превращают во протухший фарш друг друга, теперь города превращаются лишь в горы кирпича, теперь угасают и ломаются сотни тысяч судеб, но "конечные бенефициары" русских корпораций - дальше, как и ранее, катаются на роскошных авто, заливают в себя дорогой алкоголь, живя во дворцах. 
А избыток двуногого скота - отправляют в топку... 
Это я понял, привезя ребёнка в госпиталь, глядя на его ранения, глядя во глаза врачей, кои не спасли его, глядя во глаза его безутешной матери. 
Те, кто наверху - просто развлекаются. 
Быдло - погибает пачками. 
Или ретранслирует возгласы пропагандистов - силясь "сохранить лицо". Но позор не смыть. 
С граждан страны-террориста...

----------


## jozh

Юнити, ты, похоже, совсем свихнулся. Давай так. При каждом твоем появлении и при каждой твоей попытке протолкнуть мысль про "околпачивание" властями русского народа, я стану снова и снова напоминать тебе, лично видел и ЗНАЮ про бесоподобность большинства украинствующих и меня невозможно "околпачить"! Я снова и снова стану указывать на "Перемоги" и "Хохлозверинец" как на ресурсы, где концентрируются колоссальные количества доказательств этого бесоподобия! Понимаешь? Ты очень глупо выглядишь в данной ситуации и будешь выглядеть идиотом снова и снова, как только попытаешься опять протолкнуть эту мысль! И кстати! Где фотографии "гор трупов до небес"? Одного какого-то растерзанного мальчишку показал (возможно даже донецкого из 2014 года) и это всё? Пиздабол ты пиздабол!

----------


## Ваня :)

jozhyk. Типичный российский идиот. К тому же необразованная невежда.  :Smile:

----------


## jozh

Мнение идиота с психиатрическим диагнозом, несомненно, очень важно для меня!)

----------


## Ваня :)

Скажи, ёжик, а сводки Минобороны РФ включают в "перемоги", как доказательство?  :Smile:

----------


## tempo

> и что случится?


 В итоге, например, вот это:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkkJZweYaLI
Как давно известно, но ради мира и прощения не педолировалось, именно украинские воины света отличились тогда особо.

----------


## Morpho

> Вот и я тоже постоянно думаю: зачем нужно было бомбить Ливию, Ирак, Югославию и массу других стран, если взрослый осмысленный способ решения проблем - переговоры?


 А кто сказал, что я оправдываю все эти действия? И ты не думай за США, ты за себя подумай. Отвечай за себя, не ссылаясь на то, что кто-то когда-то делал то же самое. Во-первых, не совсем то же самое. США никогда не были так этнически близки с народами тех стран. В Украине сейчас многие, особенно старшее поколение, шокированы тем фактом, что напала на них именно Россия. И старики, прошедшие ВОВ, теперь сравнивают происходящее с нападением фашистской Германии. Во-вторых, решающим фактором станут последствия. Как наказали США за бомбардировку перечисленных тобою стран? Никак. А что происходит сейчас с Россией? Стоила овчинка выделки, как думаешь? Всё, что сейчас происходит, оправдано? Или, всё-таки смиренно примем тот факт (а мы его примем в любом случае), что "все животные равны, но некоторые равнее других"?) Иногда лучше обойти стороной спящего льва, а не переть напролом, тем более, когда кроме г@вна и палок, другого оружия нет.  В-третьих, когда отправляют своих людей воевать на чужие территории, будь то захват или дружеская поддержка - это всегда ошибка. Думаю, не надо объяснять, почему - история тому пример.

----------


## Morpho

> Да приезжай, конечно. Ты - сюда, а я обратно - в Россию. Честный и взаимовыгодный обмен


 Да, я думаю, что не просто так мы с тобой каждый на своём месте. Может, в этом и есть великая сермяжная правда?) Она же посконная, домотканая и кондовая.)

----------


## jozh

Именно. Именно, отвечаю за себя. Пожалуйста, не надо приписывать мне трактовку "Если им можно, то и нам можно, ибо хотим быть столь же крутыми, как они". Стоило ли? Однозначно! Самоочищение и консолидация нации. Много раз уже приводил этот пример про хирургию. УМИРАЛИ пациенты от болевого шока во время операций во времена, когда не существовало анестезии. Убивали и хирургов за такие "истязания" пациентов. Единицы были способны заглянуть в будущее дальше собственного носа и увидеть сегодняшние перспективы хирургии. Ты, Морфо, в голимом экстазе от собственной правоты тащишь на костер хирурга! А то, что он именно скверну ампутирует, убедись лично, посмотрев, например, пропагандистский мультфильм, который детям в школах по всей Украине показывают. Иначе, чем растлением малолетних, я это "творение" назвать не могу. ЭТО надо искоренять любой ценой!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Af6hHQss_bQ

----------


## Morpho

> Ты, Морфо, в голимом экстазе от собственной правоты тащишь на костер хирурга!


 Да никого я никуда не тащу. Я кроме бесконечной усталости уже давно ничего не чувствую. "Экстаз" - это как раз про вас. А я смотрю на весь этот маразм с той самой тоской, о которой когда-то говорил Невзоров:
"СМИ России в большинстве своем заняты очень неумелой, кривой и навязчивой пропагандой. Я не против пропаганды, не против лжи, не против того, чтобы население было оболванено. В конце концов, это доставляет населению определенного рода почти оргазмическую радость. Но это оболванивание нужно производить, все-таки, гораздо более искусно, гораздо более тонко и сложно, а не тем колхозным, нелепым образом, которым это делается сегодня.Я подозреваю, что, скорее всего, претензии именно к качеству оболванивания, а совсем не к самому факту.
Вы знаете, будучи отцом-основателем нашизма и всех других мерзостей, которые только существуют в информационном пространстве, на нынешних исполнителей я смотрю, знаете, с такой тоской, с какой отец-алкоголик смотрит на вылезших, вот, из дверей маленьких дебилов, которых он настрогал сгоряча и которые теперь пытаются быть похожими на папу, но поскольку у них текут слюни, вываливаются вставные челюсти, поскольку у них дисплазийные ручки и ножки, это позорное для меня зрелище."

----------


## Remarque

На, читай и посмотри видео с признанием вины, Юнити, про ваших ублюдочных украинских военных. Вот они и есть нелюди, которых нужно расстреливать на месте. 


Украинского военного задержали за убийство и изнасилование жителей Мариуполя 

Украинского военнослужащего задержали за убийство и изнасилование мирных жителей в Мариуполе, сообщает пресс-служба Следственного комитета РФ.

По подозрению в совершений противоправных действий был задержан заместитель командира роты огневой поддержки по воспитательной работе войсковой части А-2777 36-й бригады морской пехоты ВСУ старший лейтенант Сергей Батынский. По данным следствия, в начале апреля в Мариуполе украинские военнослужащие указанной бригады морской пехоты задержали двух супругов, проезжавших на велосипеде мимо блокпоста. Наличие у них паспортов с отметкой о прописке в Мариуполе не остановило украинских военных, и они поместили пару в подвал.

Уточняется, что Батынский, употребив алкоголь, совершил в отношении женщины насильственные действия сексуального характера. Удерживаемого в подвальном помещении мужчину застрелили при попытке спасти спутницу.

Задержанный сознался в содеянном. В отношении Батынского СК РФ возбудил уголовное дело по признакам преступления, предусмотренного ч. 1 ст. 356 УК РФ (жестокое обращение с гражданским населением).

Ранее СК возбудил уголовное дело по факту обстрела мирных жителей в Мариуполе.

https://www.gazeta.ru/social/news/20...17632268.shtml

----------


## jozh

Только меня одного обескураживают выпадающие вставные челюсти у малолетних дебилов?)))
Плох уже Глебыч стал. Явно устремляется по пути Байдена...

----------


## tempo

> Плох уже Глебыч стал.


 ... Но на лицах великих морщины другие
И в других-то местах, и в других сторонах.
(c)

----------


## Morpho

> На, читай и посмотри видео с признанием вины, Юнити...


 Remarque, он пишет о том, что видит собственными глазами. Зачем ему это читать?)

----------


## Morpho

Блин… Задолбали вы уже, читатели… То почитай, это посмотри… Люди в Украине всё онлайн просматривают, ребята. У них там реальное кино, с их непосредственным участием. 
Я почти ничего не читаю и не смотрю. Ни украинские новости, ни уж тем более, наши. Я просто захожу на сайт к Олегу Брейну, например, которого не было два месяца, и недавно он снова начал выкладывать видео. Несложно догадаться, что он с Украины (предположительно из Киева, но точно не знаю), и я уже много лет смотрю его летсплеи и стримы. И вот его очередное видео начинается со слов приветствия и объяснения причин его долгого отсутствия. Совершенно недвусмысленно выразился, прозвучали фразы: "Россия напала на Украину", "ракетные обстрелы никто не отменял".  И я ему верю. То есть, понятно, да? Не сраной газетёнке, не Перемогам, где я никого не знаю, а вполне реальному человеку я верю. 
Ну или я вижу ролик с участием Дмитрия Комарова, или Николая Серги, где они объясняют происходящее. И я им верю. Не потому, что они украинские телеведущие, журналисты, музыканты, блогеры… А потому, что я долгое время следила за их творческими проектами, эти люди мне интересны. Талантливые ребята, которые вызывают во мне исключительно положительные эмоции. 
Ну или я захожу сюда и читаю, что пишут Unity, или Ваня. И я им верю. По той же самой причине – я их давно знаю. И у меня нет причин им не доверять.

----------


## jozh

> Remarque, он пишет о том, что видит собственными глазами. Зачем ему это читать?)


 Помнишь, ты видела женщину, шарахающуюся по твоей квартире? Тогда у тебя хватило соображалки, чтобы понять, что в реальности её не было. Именно потому, что раньше ты ознакомилась с материалами на тему галлюцинаций. Вот поэтому теперь Юнити и предлагают прочитать "то и это", что у него от шокового состояния не хватает обычной соображалки. И не потому, что этого нет СОВСЕМ, а потому, что он неверно это истолковывает. Разумеется, есть и жертвы, и пострадавшие. И все виды злоупотреблений, свойственные войне. А объективного восприятия всего этого у многих не хватает.

----------


## Morpho

> Помнишь, ты видела женщину, шарахающуюся по твоей квартире? Тогда у тебя хватило соображалки, чтобы понять, что в реальности её не было. Именно потому, что раньше ты ознакомилась с материалами на тему галлюцинаций. Вот поэтому теперь Юнити и предлагают прочитать "то и это", что у него от шокового состояния не хватает обычной соображалки. И не потому, что этого нет СОВСЕМ, а потому, что он неверно это истолковывает. Разумеется, есть и жертвы, и пострадавшие. И все виды злоупотреблений, свойственные войне. А объективного восприятия всего этого у многих не хватает.


 Охуеть.

----------


## jozh

> Охуеть.


 Мягко сказано!) Я как прочитал это твоё "давно знаю, поэтому верю" - так до сих пор отойти не могу! Щипал себя несколько раз - нет, не сплю! Люди действительно всерьёз такое утверждают...

----------


## Morpho

> Я как прочитал это твоё "давно знаю, поэтому верю" - так до сих пор отойти не могу! Щипал себя несколько раз - нет, не сплю! Люди действительно всерьёз такое утверждают...


 Да, именно так. И я рада, что у меня нет такой исконно русской черты характера – никому не доверять, но при этом всегда оставаться одураченным.

----------


## jozh

> Да, именно так. И я рада, что у меня нет такой исконно русской черты характера – никому не доверять, но при этом всегда оставаться одураченным.


 Значит будешь одурачена другим способом и гораздо унизительнее.
Впрочем, вступивший на путь веритофобии может только увеличивать степень самообмана.
Из них получаются самые неприятные старики...

----------


## Morpho

> Значит будешь одурачена другим способом и гораздо унизительнее.


 Я уже давно живу, jozh. Если это так работает, то УЖЕ была бы одурачена, и не раз. Но что-то я такого не припомню. Те, кому я доверяла, ожидания мои оправдывали, никто из них унизительным способом меня не одурачивал, обошлось как-то без этого) 



> Из них получаются самые неприятные старики...


 Ой, а ты, tempo и Артикль такие приятные… Ну это ж прелесть что такое) Хорошенькие, спасу нет)

----------


## jozh

> Если это так работает, то УЖЕ была бы одурачена, и не раз.


 То есть, ты даже не поняла этого. Ну что сказать? Поздравляю!

----------


## Unity

> Где фотографии "гор трупов до небес"?


 Повторяю снова: все наши фотографии отправляются в Телеграмм-канал "Ищи своих" - с пометкой "погиб". 



> лично видел и ЗНАЮ про бесоподобность большинства украинствующих


 Вот как это теперь называется...
В чужую страну пришла армия захватчиков. Варваров, насильников ну и мародёров. Военных преступников. 
Им сопротивляются.
Ах, это "бесо-подобность"...
Ну а как назвать тогда всё то, что здесь вытворяют руSSкие? Чистый сатанизм, классический ну и рафинированный?..
Другими словами это не назвать. 



> Ты очень глупо выглядишь в данной ситуации и будешь выглядеть идиотом снова и снова


 Ну а как выглядишь ты - и тебе подобные сторонники войны?.. 
Тебя ну хотя бы раз эта посещала мысль? 
Что вы собой сами представляете - жаждущие чужих территорий, женщин и имущества?..
Кто вы, если не орда - вдохновлённая на "подвиги" нищетой и страхом пред своим диктатором?..



> Вот поэтому теперь Юнити и предлагают прочитать "то и это", что у него от шокового состояния не хватает обычной соображалки. И не потому, что этого нет СОВСЕМ, а потому, что он неверно это истолковывает. Разумеется, есть и жертвы, и пострадавшие. И все виды злоупотреблений, свойственные войне. А объективного восприятия всего этого у многих не хватает.


 Я жил в стране, на которую коварно напали - трусливо, позорно, даже и без объявления войны. 
Вражеская армия с первых дней войны убивала мирных, сравнивая з Землёй целые города. Грабя и насилуя, убивая местных, мирных, ни в чём неповинных. 
Итак, где я допустил ошибку во интерпретации?..
Что было "не так"?.. 
И какие ещё оправдания сможете вы выдумать тому, что творится ныне - в Харькове и Мариуполе?..

----------


## jozh

> Повторяю снова: все наши фотографии отправляются в Телеграмм-канал "Ищи своих" - с пометкой "погиб".


 Сюда пожалуйста выложи. И не поштучно трупы на опознание, а именно "горы", как ты и написал вначале. Те, которым "вороны проклёвывают щёки и стучат клювом о зубы". Где это всё?
То, что ты упорно отказываешься это делать, указывает на то, что ты пиздишь и в пиздеже своём впадаешь в экстаз.



> Итак, где я допустил ошибку во интерпретации?..


 То есть, использование вашими нациками мирных жителей в качестве живого щита - это нормальная такая интерпретация!))) Сотни доказательств этому существует!
Ну а как выглядишь ты - и тебе подобные сторонники войны?..



> Тебя ну хотя бы раз эта посещала мысль?


 Великая гордость за честь и славу русского оружия! Сколько жить буду, до последнего издыхания буду гордиться! КАЖДЫЙ день!

----------


## Unity

Если очень кратко, в этом пустом диалоге - вся сущность Русско-украинской войны:



> В чужую страну пришла армия захватчиков. Варваров, насильников ну и мародёров. Военных преступников.
> Им сопротивляются.


 А как "видит" ситуацию другая сторона?



> Великая гордость за честь и славу русского оружия! Сколько жить буду, до последнего издыхания буду гордиться! КАЖДЫЙ день!


 Клинический случай просто...
P.S. 



> Сюда пожалуйста выложи. И не поштучно трупы на опознание, а именно "горы", как ты и написал вначале. Те, которым "вороны проклёвывают щёки и стучат клювом о зубы". Где это всё?


 Для чего выкладывать? В ожидании какой же реакции? Что всё это "фейк, монтаж и украинские актёры", жаждущие дискредитировать кадыровских витязей и освободительный русский легион?..
Скажу я другое. 
Просто приезжай.
Желательно, через военкомат. 
И сам всё увидишь. 
И это будет последним кадром во твоём мозгу, в твоей биографии. 
Оркам - орчья смерть.

----------


## jozh

Доказательств того, что "фейк, монтаж и украинские актёры" - чуть более, чем дохуа!)))
Орчья смерть пока что пожирает ваших выродков и это обстоятельство вдохновляет меня неимоверно.

----------


## Morpho

> Великая гордость за честь и славу русского оружия! Сколько жить буду, до последнего издыхания буду гордиться! КАЖДЫЙ день!


 Помню, про вакцинацию так же скандировал, лозунгами) Грозился колоться до последнего издыхания, если Минздрав прикажет) Кстати, от такого количества прививок, не замироточил ещё?) Или, всё-таки, слился по-тихому, смекнув, что вакцина сия ни ковиду, ни смерти от него, не препятствие?)
Заинтересовало, что из себя представляют люди, которые говорят лозунгами. Загуглила, и вот что получила:
если человек обедняет свою речь до лозунгов, политических речёвок, выпадов в сторону контры — то мы имеем дело с одним из трёх типажей:
•	Человек, профессионально занимающийся пропагандой, вплоть до самого высокого уровня. Для него это работа (иногда любимая, чаще — нет; иногда по призванию, чаще — потому что хочется кушать хлеб с маслицем) и, как и любая работа, она вызывает профессиональную деформацию. Часто является автором тех лозунгов, что произносит.
•	Что-то среднее между первым и третьим: благонамеренный — а иногда ещё и бескорыстный — пропагандист, обычно в невеликих «чинах». Задвигает лозунги, искренне веря, что ими он направляет окружающих в нужную, хорошую сторону. В лозунгах разбирается на достаточном уровне, чтобы уметь подставить их под ситуацию.
•	Ведомый, что стал ретранслятором спускаемых «сверху» идей, купившись на эмоциональную составляющую. Запас ограничивается парой-тройкой самых расхожих фраз, а большего ему и не нужно.
К примеру, Геббельса можно отнести к первому типажу, Сильвию Мунтяну из фильма «Капкан» — ко второму, а Швондера — к третьему.
Зачастую речь такого персонажа также блещет канцеляритом и речевыми штампами, что только усиливает контраст. Пропаганда побуждает к действию через эмоции, а штампы — это мёртвые, ороговевшие слова.

Я всё-таки склоняюсь к тому, что jozh к третьему типу относится. Что думаете?)

----------


## jozh

Возникает встречный вопрос) Как называется человек, который отвечает "Ахахах!" на логические доводы и непреодолимые аргументы?)

----------


## Remarque

Вот, Морфо, почитай теперь и ты)


https://newsland.com/community/5325/...znakov/7598726

Украина в руках террористов: 20 признаков 



Вот типичная сводка Минобороны России, свидетельствующая о том, что Москва в первую очередь проводит на Украине антитеррористическую операцию:
– Киев сорвал эвакуацию мирного населения, которое может находиться на "Азовстали".
– Подразделение ВСУ размещено в ж/д больнице Славянска.
– Националисты оборудовали огневые позиции в здании детской больницы Лисичанска в ЛНР.
– На Украине националисты удерживают в заложниках 6 126 граждан из девяти стран...

Как выглядит украинский терроризм?

Увы, в отличие от террористов на Ближнем Востоке, где-нибудь в Афганистане или Северной Африке, УГИЛ располагает одними из крупнейших в Европе вооружёнными силами и пользуется открытой, всемерной поддержкой Запада. На почве ненависти к России и с тем, чтобы нанести нам максимальный ущерб.

Существует минимум 20 причин, чтобы назвать Украину УГИЛом:

1. Прикрываются мирными жителями и детьми, прячутся в больницах, школах, детских садах. Повсеместное использование гражданского населения в качестве "живого щита". Наиболее яркий пример – Мариуполь. Его "защитники", особенно из запрещённого в России нацистского полка "Азов"*, – жуткие головорезы и опасные террористы, устраивали свои огневые позиции в жилых многоэтажных домах, театрах, школах, госпиталях.

2. Не только сознательно подставляют, но и терроризируют: не дают эвакуироваться, заниматься самообеспечением, безжалостно расправляются с гражданским населением собственной страны по любому поводу и без повода, чтобы списать жертвы на Россию. Привязанные к столбам мужчины и женщины со спущенными штанами, якобы мародёры, – это типично террористическая практика, ранее в Европе невиданная.

3. Особенно изощрённые убийства снайперами детей и женщин, пытающихся покинуть зону военных действий. Об этом постоянно говорят ополченцы и дождавшиеся освобождения гражданские лица. На них угиловцы смотрят сверху вниз, как на неправильное, неполноценное, недостаточно украинское население, которым можно жертвовать в любых количествах ради окончательного превращения Украины в нацистское государство.

4. Остающиеся безнаказанными похищения, зверские пытки, избиения и убийства в чём-то заподозренных госчиновников, мэров, журналистов, блогеров, сотрудничавших с русскими военными рядовых граждан, их родственников и членов семей. Примеров этому масса. Так, "неизвестные патриоты", по версии Киева, похитили и убили мэра города Кременной Владимира Струка "за попытку сохранить город от военного разрушения и спасти его жителей от ненужных смертей и потрясений".

Заявивший об этом представитель ЛНР Родион Мирошник добавил:

Это типичный терроризм. Как и публичная ликвидация СБУ украинского участника первого раунда переговоров с Россией "изменника" Дениса Киреева, честного блогера из Херсона Валерия Кулешова и многих других. А у "мэра-коллаборанта" Купянска Геннадия Мацегоры укронацисты из СБУ похитили и взяли в заложники дочь. Это типичный почерк УГИЛ.

5. Полное юридическое и фактическое бесправие украинского населения перед карательными нацистскими батальонами, торговля человеческими органами. Да, угиловцы могут – и им за это ничего не будет – убить, замучить любого, кто не уступит им место в ресторане, кто общается по телефону с людьми в России, кто неважно знает – и тем более не знает – украинский язык. Периодически появлялись сообщения и о процветающей торговле человеческими органами на Украине – как в Косово или на захваченной террористами территории Сирии.

6. Сознательно рассматривают украинцев как "расходный материал" для осуществления кровавых провокаций против России (Буча, Краматорск, Бородянка и далее по списку). Обстрелы – помимо ЛДНР – собственных территорий и населённых пунктов, в том числе из тактических ракетных комплексов "Точка-У", артиллерии и миномётов (последние прячут в гражданском транспорте, машинах скорой помощи или принадлежащих западным компаниям). Чтобы обвинить в этом Россию и настроить против русских собственное население. А когда Россия доказательно разоблачает топорно сработанные провокации, тут же организуются новые. Это терроризм в натуральнейшем виде!

7. Открытое подавление политической оппозиции в стране и свободы СМИ. На Украине запрещено практически всё. Это полный УГИЛ. Чтобы убедиться в этом, достаточно посмотреть, как выглядит сломленный, похоже, под пытками СБУ парламентарий и лидер одной из украинских политических партий Виктор Медведчук, которого Киев сделал, рассматривая как заложника, объектом политического торга.

8. Использование садизма и грабительских наклонностей для очернения противника (русские казнили, ограбили, изнасиловали) с помощью фейковых постановок в стиле "Белых касок" под контролем западных кураторов. Любопытно, что это делается не только на Украине (помните "роженицу" из Мариуполя, которую якобы едва не убили русские?), но и в Европе, где развязные украинские девицы в измазанных чем-то красным трусах устраивают на улицах дешёвые постановки, играя роли "изнасилованных" русскими солдатами.

9. Абсолютное равнодушие к нуждам своего населения: стараются не платить пенсий, зарплат, не обеспечивают продовольствием, стремясь всячески осложнить жизнь людей, рассчитывая с помощью пропаганды обратить недовольство украинцев против России. При этом ещё грозят – с помощью своей агентуры в освобождённых районах – смертью тем, кто принимает русскую гуманитарную помощь. В Буче угиловцы таких жестоко убили, чтобы показывать потом западным журналистам и политикам их трупы как "свидетельство русских зверств". Это типичное поведение террористов, главное оружие которых – террор, то есть страх.

10. Промывание мозгов и индоктринация детей и молодёжи, их использование в боевых действиях. Да, промывание мозгов с целью разжигания ненависти к России начинается – даже страшно сказать – с детских садов, активно продолжается в школах, детских лагерях, в том числе организованных националистами и нацистами. Фотографий с зигующими и произносящими кровожадные речи юнцами в интернете достаточно. По свидетельству донбасских ополченцев, с ними вступали в огневой бой подростки обоего пола, наверняка прошедшие такого рода лагеря и угиловскую муштру. "Учебники" украинских школ, доставленные в Москву, вызывают шок. Это настольные книги будущих террористов.

----------


## Remarque

11. Использование для поднятия боевого духа экстремистской литературы, наркотиков, боевых стимулирующих веществ, культ смерти. Этого "добра" – как и тел предпочитающих не сдаваться (по себе судят, думают, что их будут пытать) "укрошахидов" – вместе со шприцами находят навалом на отбитых у террористов позициях.

12. Крайняя жестокость и непримиримое отношение к желающим сдаться в плен солдатам и офицерам ВСУ, массовые расстрелы за это "побратимов". Такие случаи постоянно фиксируются во время спецоперации. Часто стреляют в спину.

13. Тотальное уничтожение инфраструктуры (мостов, электростанций и проч.), минирование сельскохозяйственных угодий, акватории Чёрного моря и превращение в поле боя городов Украины. Только террористы или нацисты оставляют после себя выжженную землю.

14. Подготовка провокаций на атомных объектах страны с использованием биологического и химического оружия, которые планируется повесить на Россию. Речь идёт о "творческом развитии" и расширении богатого сирийского опыта самых одиозных террористических группировок, пользующихся абсолютной медийной поддержкой Запада. Сообщения на этот счёт периодически появляются. Можно не сомневаться, что в ходе второго этапа русского наступления на Украине, который обещает быть успешным, ибо на этот раз перед войсками поставлены реальные цели, к этому обязательно прибегнут. Ведь выжженная земля – это их конёк, а люди для них – ничто.

15. Демонстративное несоблюдение международных законов в отношении военнопленных, чудовищные пытки и издевательства над русскими солдатами, офицерами, донбасскими ополченцами, оказавшимися в их руках. Кое-что из этого нам показали, многое – скрывают. Так ведут себя только террористы.

16. Обстрелы в целях устрашения и мести совершенно мирных деревень и гражданских объектов в России. Угиловцы делали бы это на всей территории страны, но за неимением такой возможности сосредоточились на прилегающих к Украине русских областях. Пенсионеры, дети считаются ими законными целями.

17. Запугивание терактами на ключевых объектах инфраструктуры России. Недавнее заявление секретаря СНБО Украины Алексея Данилова о том, что Киев нанесёт удар по Крымскому мосту, как только появится такая возможность, говорит само за себя.

18. Информационный и криминальный террор. Речь идёт о "минированиях" наших СМИ, школ, самолётов и проч., а также ориентированных на Россию жульнических колл-центрах. Понятно, что это не простое мошенничество, а один из способов финансирования терроризма.

19. Массовая фабрикация с помощью колоссального пропагандистского аппарата Запада зловредных, совершенно диких антирусских фейков. Тут даже примеров никаких приводить не надо – ими полнится интернет. Их характерная черта – тотальная лживость. Это чудовищный террор против сознания нормальных людей.

20. Использование беженцев, инфильтрация в их ряды боевиков, чтобы открыть "второй фронт" против России и особенно русских в Европе, которые для террористов плохи все, даже те, кто не одобряет ввод войск на Украину, то ли из-за трусости, то ли по глупости. Они готовы уничтожать всё русское, в том числе культуру. Это иллюстрирует масса примеров из Европы.

Взгляд со стороны

Может быть, это только нам кажется, что Украина является страной, захваченной и подмятой под себя террористами? Нет, конечно. Французская учёная и писательница Карин Беше-Головко, член Международного общественного трибунала по Украине, квалифицирует использование "живых щитов" и взятие заложников как открытое нарушение третьей и четвёртой Женевских конвенций, дополнительных Женевских протоколов, статута Международного уголовного суда и Международной конвенции о борьбе с захватом заложников. Факты размещения военной техники и боеприпасов в школах и госпиталях также являются нарушением четвёртой Женевской конвенции, различных резолюций Совбеза ООН и международного гуманитарного права. Так могут вести себя только террористы.

Что с того?

Таким образом, налицо все признаки того, что Украина превратилась в террористическое государство – УГИЛ, это огромный Идлиб с ядерными амбициями и весьма мощной армией. Вывод из этого можно сделать только один: с террористами не ведут переговоры – их уничтожают. Тем самым Россия избавляется не только от созданной Западом у себя под боком страшной угрозы, но и освобождает украинцев от захвативших их в заложники террористов. Обе цели достойны того, чтобы не постоять за ценой. Тем более что кроме нас этого никто не сможет сделать. Когда террористы будут разбиты, Россия предъявит миру их страшные преступления. С русофобским Идлибом на Украине надо кончать, и как можно быстрее. Иначе плохо будет не только нам.

----------


## Morpho

> Как называется человек, который отвечает "Ахахах!" на логические доводы и непреодолимые аргументы?)


 Если такой человек, как я, отвечает "Ахахах!" на "логические доводы и непреодолимые аргументы", то это означает, что доводы и аргументы никуда не годятся. Доводы притянуты за уши, а аргументы высосаны из пальца. 
А вот интересно, jozh, почему все эти доводы и аргументы появились у вас только сейчас? Где вы были, скажем, полгода, год назад? Почему тогда никому нацисты не виделись, никто землю носом не рыл, чтобы доказать их наличие в Украине? А тут вдруг сразу как всё появилось… и лаборатории по изучению вирусов, и бункеры сверхсекретные, напичканные новейшим военным оборудованием, и целая армия хакеров, подрывающих деятельность российских госучреждений… а разведка второй армии мира даже не догадывалась, что у неё под носом твориться… вот прям зашли на территорию Украины и обомлели, можно сказать. Чего там только нет! Нацисты снуют, где не попадя, в биологических лабораториях работа кипит, вышки транслируют, невесть что.

----------


## Morpho

Дальше – больше. Путин недавно поведал, что неонацистов становится всё больше. Почкованием, видно, размножаются.
"Поэтому идеи о "денацификации" уже недостаточно, чтобы накормить ей с лопаты каждого телезрителя, и российские пропагандисты расчехлили новый мощный говномёт. Оказывается, дивный русский мир теперь воюет не только с нацистами, но и с ЛГБТ! Сначала нам показывают задержание неких националистов, которые якобы планировали убийство Соловьёва. И у них наряду с фашистским флагом, поддельными паспортами Украины и наркотиками почему-то находят женский парик. Ну ясно же – банда трансвеститов!
Затем – репортаж Первого канала из Мариуполя, где, по словам ведущих, "окопалась шваль". "Шваль", разумеется, украинская, и тоже со страшным гомосексуальным уклоном:
"Когда там была ещё Украина и стояли нацбаты, там базировалась организация нетрадиционных ориентаций – геев, лесбиянок и всего остального, что ещё можно сюда приписать", – говорит так называемый репортёр.
Самое жуткое, по его словам, то, что эта организация финансировалась американцами.
На самом деле Первый канал описывает так комьюнити-центр "Equality East", который существовал в Мариуполе с 2019 года. Он был предназначен для переселенцев (как я понял, из Донбасса), военных, наркозависимых, представителей ЛГБТ-сообщества, людей, пострадавших от насилия, секс-работников и не только. Там работали юристы, психологи и волонтёры. Именно в Мариуполе появится первый в Украине тестомат, с помощью которого можно было сдать экспресс-тест на ВИЧ.
По сути кто угодно мог прийти в этот центр, чтобы попросить о помощи. И это совершенно нормально для современного, просвещённого государства. Но русский телезритель должен быть уверен, что украинские геи-националисты построили в Мариуполе обитель зла, где развращают детей, пичкая их западными ценностями. Поэтому Мариуполь, как некогда Карфаген (а точнее, как Содом и Гоморра), должен быть разрушен.
Наконец, наша пропаганда в лице Скабеевой напомнила, что спикер офиса Зеленского Арестович "плясал в женских платьях" в каком-то сериале на российском телевидении. И обвинила его в том, что он "был пойман в гостинице с мужиком при очень пикантных обстоятельствах":
Понятно, что Арестович ужасно бесит русских псевдопатриотов тем, что глумится над ходом "военной операции" в Украине, прямо угрожает Москве ответными ударами и предлагает захватить Приднестровье.
Но те обнаружили скрытую ЛГБТ-угрозу и вне круга представителей киевского режима. Например, юморист Максим Галкин провинился тем, что с самого начала последовательно выступает против войны. Поэтому Маргарита Симоньян на вечере у Соловьёва назвала его "мразью" и геем.
В общем, логика такая, что если человек против войны, и ему на хуй не сдалась ваша геополитика, то он гей. Что, конечно, с точки зрения русского пропагандиста – отягчающее обстоятельство.
Это такой закон Годвина по-русски. Если в мире любая дискуссия рано или поздно приводит к упоминанию Гитлера, то в российских реалиях любая дискуссия приводит к обсуждению, кто какой сексуальной ориентации.

----------


## jozh

> А вот интересно, jozh, почему все эти доводы и аргументы появились у вас только сейчас? Где вы были, скажем, полгода, год назад? Почему тогда никому нацисты не виделись, никто землю носом не рыл, чтобы доказать их наличие в Украине? А тут вдруг сразу как всё появилось…


 Морфо, прости пожалуйста, но мне кажется, что тебе пора обратиться к психиатру. Ты демонстрируешь совершенно неадекватные реакции. Тебе пишут, что доводы и аргументы копятся как минимум с майдана 2013-2014 года (на Севастополь.инфо существенно раньше), а ты спрашиваешь "почему все эти доводы и аргументы появились у вас только сейчас?" Они НЕ ПОЯВИЛИСЬ "только сейчас". Я не знаю как с тобой дальше разговаривать. Ты АБСОЛЮТНО неадекватно воспринимаешь реальность...

----------


## Morpho

jozh, не извиняйся. Похоже, что ты один из тех, на кого не обижаются) 
И всё-таки, это нормально для тебя - посылать к психиатру всех тех, кто считает твои доводы неубедительными?)

----------


## jozh

Так в чём же дело? Не убедительны? Убедись! Зайди и почитай как "ахахакает" разоблачённая актриска, переодевавшая халатики и бегавшая со свёртком, изображая рожениц из "разбомблённого орками" роддома. Посмотри на "Голосе Мордора" (сарказм, если ты вдруг не поняла), как хохлы носят вёдра с краской, имитирующей кровь. Как встают, отряхиваются и уходят по своим делам "убитые оккупантами" украинцы. Как одни и те же актёры появляются снова и снова в виде "трупов" в разных местах. Как оккупанты "взрывают" автомобили мирных жителей на фоне абсолютно целых стёкол в окнах и чистых стен и на многое-многое другое! Я понимаю, Морфо, если бы тебя обманывали хитроумно и изощрённо. Но тебя обманывают идиотично. Неправдоподобно глупо. Человек не может быть НАСТОЛЬКО глуп! Но ты всему этому веришь, потому что твои друзья тебя "никогда не обманывали". А ты их "хорошо знаешь". Это даже не детский уровень наивности и неразвитости, это кромешный, инфернальный уровень деградации!

----------


## Morpho

Так вот я хочу сказать о том, что не надо верить абы кому. Ты можешь поручиться, что "разоблачённая актриска" – это не картинка в картинке? Фейк на якобы фейк?) Кто снимал то видео, где имитируют кровь и т. д.? Ты можешь поручиться за этих людей, что они разоблачают фейк, а, не наоборот, пытаются его создать? У тебя есть гарантии их честности? Нет у тебя никаких гарантий, ты этих людей, скорее всего, в глаза не видел, тебе просто надо найти обоснования, и ты их находишь. Потому что даже твоему упоротому подсознанию чуждо кровопролитие без веских на то причин. Да, я склонна доверять тем, кто мне известен с давних пор и в какой-то степени приятен, как человек. Я эмпатична, и умею распознавать чувства людей. Меня сложно обмануть, jozh. Поэтому мне не надо читать и смотреть что-то, чтобы сделать определённые выводы. Мне достаточно некоторое время понаблюдать за человеком. Вот, Киселёв, например, всегда вызывал во мне отталкивающие эмоции, я ему не верю. А Дмитрий Комаров, напротив, всегда нравился -открытый, позитивный парень. Я видела, как он переживал, на записи в своём обращении к российским зрителям. Искренне. Я это чувствовала. Чего не могу сказать об этой тупой суке Симоньян. Скажи она подобное, если бы Пугачёва была в России, на следующий день никто бы и не вспомнил, кто такая Симоньян. Трусливая тварь, которая дорвалась до благодарной аудитории

----------


## jozh

> Так вот я хочу сказать о том, что не надо верить абы кому.


 Верить надо не кому-то, а ДО-КА-ЗА-ТЕЛЬ-СТВАМ. Проверенным, перепроверенным и выверенным.
Я тебе именно о том и говорю, что доказательств этих запредельно много. Намного больше, чем необходимо для начала спецоперации.
Удивительно, что наши начали её только сейчас.

----------


## jozh

> Да, я склонна доверять тем, кто мне известен с давних пор и в какой-то степени приятен, как человек. Я эмпатична, и умею распознавать чувства людей. Меня сложно обмануть, jozh. Поэтому мне не надо читать и смотреть что-то, чтобы сделать определённые выводы. Мне достаточно некоторое время понаблюдать за человеком. Вот, Киселёв, например, всегда вызывал во мне отталкивающие эмоции, я ему не верю.


 Другого определения слова "дура-баба" не существует...

----------


## tempo

> Морфо, прости пожалуйста, но мне кажется, что тебе пора обратиться к психиатру.


 ..? скорее, давно поздно.
Про таких ещё в Писании сказано: "Хоть ссы в глаза - всё божья роса."

----------


## Morpho

> Верить надо не кому-то, а ДО-КА-ЗА-ТЕЛЬ-СТВАМ. Проверенным, перепроверенным и выверенным


 Ну что тебе сказать… Обращайся в международный суд с этими доказательствами, В Гааге тебя уже заждались.  Возьми с собой слепого товарища, который здесь ошивается, хоть как-то его займи. Для этого дела как раз Паниковского недостаёт. Поезжай, в общем. Главное, чтобы там тебе не ответили,  как в романе Булгакова: "Взять бы этого Канта, да за такие доказательства года на три в Соловки!". Но, думаю, обойдётся. Подлечат и выпустят.

----------


## jozh

В данном случае русские не нуждаются в посредниках и творят свой собственный праведный суд.)

----------


## Morpho

> В данном случае русские не нуждаются в посредниках и творят свой собственный праведный суд.)


 А кто тебя уполномочил говорить за всех русских? Я знаю, что многие из моего окружения против, просто пока отмалчиваются. ПОКА. У нас ограничения в стране, ты в курсе?) Кстати, а ты знаешь, чем отличается фашизм от патриотизма? Фашизм – это радикальная форма патриотизма. Патриотизм проповедует глубокую любовь к родине, но там можно не путать свою собственную шерсть с государственной). А вот фашизм критики государства не предполагает, ведь ничего важнее государства для фашизма нет. Ничего не напоминает?)

----------


## jozh

Ты можешь утешаться абсолютно любой демагогией, какая только придёт в голову. Но!
Собака лает, а караван идёт!

----------


## Morpho

Ване не удалось отправить сообщение)

----------


## Morpho

> Ты можешь утешаться абсолютно любой демагогией, какая только придёт в голову. Но!
> Собака лает, а караван идёт!


 Так идите, караваном, к пропасти)  Кто же мешает)

----------


## tempo

Забавно выглядит помесь Фени сОбак и гадалки, читавшАЯ незабвенный роман.

----------


## Morpho

Сны стали снится каждую ночь. И всё какая-то чепуха. Сегодня приснилось, что мы с матерью телепортировались и оказались в каком-то городе. Город очень красивый. Мы стоим с ней на холме и перед нами открываются виды - купола, дворцы, прямо как в сказке о царе Салтане. Я спросила, что это за город. Она ответила, что не знает, но, возможно, Казань. Я даже во сне задумалась, какого нас в Казань-то занесло. Мы присели на какую-то скамейку, а она вдруг оторвалась от земли и медленно поползла вверх. Я понимаю, что мы на колесе обозрения. Дали круг, потом спрыгнули. И вдруг я вижу ещё три таких же колеса. И все они начинают раскручиваться в разные стороны, в воздухе, как НЛО, сверкая огоньками. И я откуда-то знаю, что сейчас начнётся обстрел, и это война. Вот такие сны я часто видела много лет назад, потом отпустило. Сегодня я снова его увидела. Но это была война не земная. Это была война других цивилизаций. Хрень полнейшая. Но судя по тому, что днём ранее мне вообще Артикль приснился, то этот сон ещё нормальный.

----------


## Morpho

Если объявят мобилизацию, я буду очень рада. Объясню, почему. 
Во-первых, не для кого уже не секрет, что на данный момент, российская армия состоит из военнослужащих, среди коих профессионалов осталось не так-то и много, стараниями нынешнего бездарного правительства (военные реформы поглотили 59 лучших военных вышек по всей стране). 
С военными всё ясно. Кто ещё? Срочники и бл*ть, добровольцы. Первым не повезло, сразу скажу. Чего стоит история, где отцу пропавшего без вести срочника Шкребца с крейсера "Москва" генпрокуратура отписалась, что военное судно " ̶Л̶е̶т̶у̶ч̶и̶й̶ ̶Г̶о̶л̶л̶а̶н̶д̶е̶ц̶"  "Москва" не участвовало в военной операции и в территориальные воды Украины не входило. А сын ни с того, ни с сего пропал в открытом море. Феерично. 
Вторые (они же добровольцы) – это социальное дно. Поэтому насилие, поэтому мародёрство, поэтому неоправданная жестокость. Не зря я вспоминала предшествующий первому крестовому поход и кто принимал в нём участие. 
Теперь о том, что конкретно меня обрадует в мобилизации:
1.	Вторая волна будет ещё некачественней первой. В плане умения воевать. Их будут убивать ещё быстрее. Кроме того, США готовы помогать и делают это. Новейшее оружие против ржавых танков и устаревшей техники. Кто бы и что не говорил, нет у нас такого потенциала, как у США. 
2.	Воевать особо никто не захочет. Легко рассуждать, водя мышкой по экрану, но совсем другое дело оказаться в самом пекле, без гарантии выживания. Мнение изменится на 180 градусов, когда эта ситуация коснётся непосредственно каждого. 
Так что, пусть объявляют.

----------


## Morpho

Удар, которой Путин наносит сейчас, удар не по Украине. Украина победит, это уже очевидно. Этот ублюдок наносит удар по России. И этот этот удар гораздо опаснее, сильнее, и трагичнее, чем можно бы было предположить. После него Россия уже никогда не оправится.

----------


## Morpho

Стоило бы об этом написать в теме русского менталитета, но теперь, думаю, это уже большого значения не имеет, кто и где пишет. Всё одинаково будет захламлено.
Вчера я как будто впервые познакомилась с русским миром. До этого я как-то не замечала (или просто не видела) выходок этого зверья. Пошла гулять в парк. Выхожу из подъезда, и вижу, как трое подростков 10-12 лет играют в "мирные переговоры". То есть один встал напротив двух, и они поочерёдно кидают друг в друга битые кирпичи с криками "вот тебе мирные переговоры". Сразу вспомнилось: "трудное детство, деревянные игрушки". А ведь об этом, вероятно, дома их родители говорят. Ну не новости же российского ТВ детки смотрят. Иду дальше. Впереди – ещё трое, только уже лет 30. Пьяные, у одного бутылка пива в руке. И тут, он видимо, решил, что пиво ему больше не понадобится, и начал выливать его прямо на асфальт, а потом просто разбил бутылку. И вот такое ссаньё сейчас воюет в Украине. Быдло, которое родилось от такого же быдла. Привыкшее срать там, где живут и жить там, где насрали. Это они воздвигают памятники бабкам с флагами в разрушенном городе и маршируют парадом по костям погибших. "Победобесие" - новое определение их сущности. ПоZор - их реальность. Придёт время, и потомки будут судить их. Но смогут ли они искоренить в себе рабское начало, это вопрос… Всё в этом мире циклично.

----------


## Morpho

В последнее время часто вспоминаю свою хорошую знакомую, с которой я познакомилась 11 лет назад, по работе. Она была старше меня на 10 лет, из очень обеспеченной семьи с известной в нашем городе фамилией. Её мама в своё время занимала высокую должность. В этой связи достаток в семье был, и немалый. Люди они были набожные, и имели постоянного духовного отца, у которого был приход в селе Монастырщино. Я вспоминаю, как она мне в первые сказала, что Путин – это дьявол и его деяния приведут к гибели всей страны. Меня тогда рассмешило это, я ей ответила, что она сильно преувеличивает. Она ответила, что так говорил их священник. И они ему верили. Но там тоже большой бизнес был замешан, поэтому, как знать… Сколько таким, не разделяющим интересы диктатора, пришлось покинуть Россию. Скольких оклеветали, привлекли (ли пытались) привлечь в ответственности по липовым обвинениям. Ходорковский, Чичваркин, Навальный… Скольких убили. И продолжают убивать. Или кто-то ещё считает, что недавние убийства сразу пяти менеджеров газовых компаний России – случайность? Бандитская страна, лидера которой давно пора судить по закону, им самим созданному.

----------


## Morpho

Сейчас, в преддверии дня победы, более, чем горько, от понимания того, что страна, некогда победившая дракона, спустя 77 лет, сама в него превратилась.

----------


## Morpho

Йозеф Геббельс: "Вы хотите тотальной войны?". Они хотят. 
https://yandex.ru/video/preview/?tex...00256378151194

----------


## Morpho

Они не просто хотят. Они обвинят в этом тех, на кого будут нападать. Год-другой, если режим путина не будет остановлен, зигующие коллаборационисты превратят Россию в отсталую провинцию где-то на краю мира.

----------


## Morpho

Однако, какой выборочный бот, этот KhalidFikry… Мдааа…  :Smile: 

Снова ввязалась в спор с матерью. Сколько раз говорила себе, что это бесполезно, что-либо объяснять одурманенным войной человекам, но… они почему-то сами начинают эти разговоры, даже когда даёшь им понять, что, мол, давай закончим и каждый просто останется при своём мнении. Но, видимо, дурь рвётся наружу, они не справляются с ней. Убедился сам – убеди другого, в стране не должно остаться инакомыслящих, Роскомнадзор запретил. 
Спрашиваю её: что вам, поддерживающим войну, эта война даёт лично? Какие блага? Какой профит? Явно же должно быть что-то такое, что хотя бы в дальнейшем вас обогатит. Вы можете сказать, что, вот пусть сейчас проблемы, и инфляция запредельная, и полмира от нас закрылись, и нефтяное эмбарго, и санкции… но вот там, за горизонтом, брезжит рассвет, и все, наконец, поймут и оценят нашу великую миссию? Очень сильно сомневаюсь. Месяц-другой, и россияне почувствуют на себе последствия санкций. Те, кто был богатым, станет бедным. Тот, кто был бедным, станет нищим. Они будут возмущаться (да-да!), но так как связи в их головах разорваны, они будут винить в этом кого угодно, только не действия правительства. Америку будут винить и Запад. И ведь не донести до них никак, что не так всё в этом мире работает. Вернее, не работает так, как они думают – если многие отворачиваются от одного, то дело не в тех многих, а в этом одном. Не весь мир сошёл с ума, а отдельно взятое государство. И мне ох как не хочется завтра оказаться в Северной Корее №2, с ебанутым диктатором, без сотовой связи, интернета, и внушительным списком запретов для граждан страны.

----------


## Morpho

Посмеялась. Особенно над "старыми пердунами, которые исходят в патриотической вони на диванах и клавиатуре компьютера" и "маленькими задротами, которые всю жизнь прожили не совсем удачно, а сейчас пытаются помешать жить другому народу, чтобы чувствовать хоть какую-то компенсацию своей ущербности":

----------


## Morpho

Как всё здесь красиво засрано, даже жалко портить :Smile: 
Кто-то, смотрю, лёгких путей не ищет. Например, просто нахрен снести форум. Но, видимо, эта опция ему недоступна :Smile: 
Всё чисто по-русски сделано: засрать и уйти.

----------


## Morpho

А так хотелось зайти и порадоваться новым дипломатическим "победам" России :Smile: 
Финляндия готовится к вступлению в НАТО. С этого момента уже можно начинать писать "Сказание о том, как великий стратег границы НАТО отодвигал". Потомки хоть поржут.

----------


## Remarque

Небензя спросил французского коллегу в ООН, знает ли тот, что он украинец 


Постпред России при ООН Василий Небензя в Совете безопасности организации рассказал об образовательных программах современной Украины и поинтересовался у французского постпреда Николя де Ривьера, знает ли тот о своих украинских корнях.



В качестве подтверждения этого неожиданного обстоятельства дипломат сослался на украинский учебник по географии за восьмой класс.



"Наиболее масштабной корректировке подверглись программы по истории и географии", - указал постпред. Он продемонстрировал собравшимся учебник по географии для 8 класса под редакцией Масляка и Капирулина. "Если верить ему, то предки французов, испанцев, португальцев, турок и даже евреев пришли с Украины. Хочу обратиться к своему французскому коллеге. Николя, вы знали, что вы на самом деле украинец? Не верите? Почитайте учебник", — отметил Небензя.



Авторы пособия объясняют это тем, что предки французов — галлы, пришли с Галичины.

Дипломат привел эту деталь в качестве примера тотальной украинизации учебного процесса, которой занимается министерство образования и науки Украины. Он добавил, что в 2016 году это ведомство "с учетом исторических событий последних лет" утвердило 25 учебных программ.



Небензя также поинтересовался у собравшихся о том, знают ли они, что, по мнению авторов учебника, украинцы и поляки имеют славянское происхождение, а русские – "угрофинское". Белорусов в этом учебном пособии отнесли к балтийским народам.



"В учебнике истории Украины для 7-го класса под общей редакцией Ляха и Темировой говорится, что становление украинского народа насчитывает 140 000 лет. В учебнике по истории для 9-ко класса под редакцией Турченко и Мороко утверждается, что к концу 18 века украинцы в то время были одним из самых крупных народов в Европе", — рассказал дипломат.



Он отметил, что автор книги "Украинская нация" Микола Галичанец вообще убежден, что "население Восточной Европы вошло в первое тысячелетие новой эры под названием украинцы".



"Это при том, что украинцами жителей территорий, входящих в современную Украину, как известно никто не называл. Даже в творчестве поэта Тараса Шевченко, жившего в середине 19 века, термин "украинцы" полностью отсутствует. Жителей этих всех земель называли русинами, русскими или, в крайнем случае, малороссами", — поведал Небензя.



Он привел и другие абсурдные теории из образовательной программы Украины.

"Есть, например, на Украине такой историк Валерий Бебик (и он такой не один). Он утверждает, что Константинополь был колонией Херсонеса на территории современного Севастополя, а прародитель скифов – это уроженец Крыма Геракл, чьи корни исходят с острова Хортица на Днепре", — рассказал постпред членам Совбеза.



"Название города Мена на Черниговщине, оказывается, дало имя первому египетскому фараону Менесу, а само украинское государство, по его подсчетам, существует более 7,5 тысяч лет", — поделился Небензя.

По его словам, знаменитого монгольского полководца Чингисхана, жившего в 12-13 веках, по убеждению Бебика, на самом деле звали Богданом.



"Не верите? Тогда автор советует вам ознакомиться с тайной историей монголов, где Чингисхана именуют Богдыханом. Ну, и из этого понятно, что никакой он не монгол, а истинный украинец. Тем более, что воевал он, как уверен Бебик, с украинским трезубом и под жовто-блакитными знаменами. Ну, и наконец его главный вывод — Украина вообще является колыбелью мировой цивилизации, и даже Иисус Христос, не исключает Бебик в одном из своих интервью, мог быть галичанином", — рассказал российский постпред.



Как указал Небензя, Бебик – "не рядовой, а заслуженный сумасшедший". В 2015 году его назначили временным председателем общественного совета при министерстве информационной политики на Украине.

----------


## Remarque

https://newsland.com/user/4296740488...ainets/7606051

----------


## Remarque

И после этого, Морфо, ты ещё будешь отрицать, что на Украине идёт полным ходом повальная дебилизация населения???

----------


## Morpho

Здравствуйте, Remarque :Smile: 
Что-то вы даже не поздоровались, сразу с места - в карьер. На приветствия уже времени нет? Работы, смотрю, непочатый край. Уже до украинского образования добрались. :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

Кстати, Remarque. Я не просто так про "дипломатические победы" здесь написала. Скоро будет смена парадигмы - сказка о "нацистах" устарела и уже не выполняет своих функций.
Угроза НАТО - вот следующая страшилка и оправдание агрессии. Перестраивайся, и будешь в тренде)

----------


## Morpho

Мне прямо "везёт" на тех, кто со мной начинает разговоры о войне. Сегодня надо было ехать на кладбище, зашла в магазин за цветами. Разговорились с продавщицей, она сказала, что в последнее время очень много людей стали приходить за цветами по печальному поводу, а именно в связи со смертью в Украине. Я спрашиваю, как часто приходят. Отвечает, что очень часто, и в полку, где она раньше работала осталось 100 человек. Спрашиваю, а сколько было. Говорит, что точно не скажет, но больше 1000. Не все погибли, конечно, но все на войне. И она не то, чтобы за Украину, она просто не понимала, почему и зачем наших отправляют умирать, защищая жителей ДНР и ЛНР, которые, по сути, украинцы. Своих, дескать, не жалеют, ради чужих. Ну, не стала я говорить, что не за это они там погибают. Сами догадаются. Со временем. Главное, что протест в душах уже зарождается. Ну не может это бесчинство твориться безнаказанно. Почему-то я продолжаю верить в людей, хотя уже и пора бы перестать.

----------


## Morpho

ПРОСТО СУПЕР VPN:
ProtonVPN — https://protonvpn.com

----------


## Remarque

Вот, Морфо, посмотри на истинное лицо украинцев 

https://news.rambler.ru/incidents/48...m_content=news 




Украинцы спалили дом в Германии при попытке сжечь флаг РФ Об этом сообщает "Рамблер". 

Украинские беженцы, проживающие в немецком городе Вульфене, при попытке сжечь флаг России спалили дом, который им предоставили немцы. Об этом сообщает радио Sputnik. Об этом сообщает "Рамблер". 


Как пишет немецкое издание Bild, семья из Украины решила сжечь с помощью «трансформатора Теслы» российский флаг. Свой эксперимент они даже сняли на видео. Но потом что-то пошло не так и пламя перекинулось на дом, который им для проживания предоставили немцы. В итоге здание полностью выгорело изнутри.

    «Украинцы проиграли обычному русскому флагу», — прокомментировали произошедшее пользователи соцсетей.

Ранее сообщалось, что украинским беженцам уже не рады в Великобритании. Британцы начали выгонять приезжих из своих домов. Причиной служат как правило бытовые проблемы, с которыми хозяева недвижимости не готовы мириться. Отмечается, что часто беженцев просят покинуть дом буквально за сутки.

----------


## Remarque

Как думаешь, Морфо, этих бандеровских дебилов отправили за решётку, просто выкинули пинком под зад на улицу или же депортировали из Германии? :Wink:

----------


## Traumerei

Ремарк, мне интересен конец истории)

----------


## Morpho

> Как думаешь, Морфо, этих бандеровских дебилов отправили за решётку, просто выкинули пинком под зад на улицу или же депортировали из Германии?


 Я думаю, Remarque, что у каждого народа в семье не без урода. Глупо акцентировать на этом внимание, а уж тем более, обобщать. Разве среди немцев нет подобных дебилов, или среди русских? Или русским везде рады?

----------


## Remarque

> Ремарк, мне интересен конец истории)


 Traumerei, я не знаю, что стало с теми беженцами, но как минимум есть видео произошедшего на ютюбе)

----------


## Remarque

> Я думаю, Remarque, что у каждого народа в семье не без урода. Глупо акцентировать на этом внимание, а уж тем более, обобщать. Разве среди немцев нет подобных дебилов, или среди русских? Или русским везде рады?


 Морфо, дело не в том, есть ли подобные среди русских, или нет, а в том, что в среднем среди жителей Украины таких персонажей с низкой моральной и социальной ответственностью в процентном соотношении на порядок больше, чем в России.

----------


## Morpho

> Морфо, дело не в том, есть ли подобные среди русских, или нет, а в том, что в среднем среди жителей Украины таких персонажей с низкой моральной и социальной ответственностью в процентном соотношении на порядок больше, чем в России.


 Ну, это только с твоей точки зрения. А я вот вижу, что уровень невменяемости у россиян на порядок выше, чем у украинцев. Ваня, кстати, был прав, когда писал, сравнивая подачу новостей у нас и у них – у них действительно нет (даже сейчас) такой агрессии и полнейшего бреда, как на российских федеральных каналах, лишь ирония и сарказм. Ну и цели своей пропаганда достигает – человеки с соловьиным помётом вместо извилин строятся буквой Z на фоне огромной выбоины, на давно не знавшей ремонта дороге. Их успокаивают, что, дескать, не смотрите, что у нас всё плохо, у них будет ещё хуже. Этим и живут – злобой и ненавистью ко всему миру, теперь это их национальная гордость.

----------


## Remarque

Жаль, конечно, чтоп приходится одним-единственным комментом нейтрализовать всю кропотливую работу Джулии Дью и Халида Фикри, которые окончательно загадили своим спамом как форум, так и этот раздел сайта.


Маргарита Симоньян: Женщина с западной Украины пишет 


В комментариях мне прислали:
‘Женщина с западной Украины пишет….



- «Как же нужно было стараться, чтобы люди столь массово, возненавидели всеми фибрами души все (подчеркиваю — ВСЁ — от вышиванок до флага с гербом) украинское? Это страшно….

Мы потеряли Украину. И в этом виноват не Путин. И в этом виноваты не известные наши русофобы из ЗУ .

В этом виноваты МЫ , САМИ . Именно мы — украинцы с Полтавы, Черкасс, Киева,Хмельницкого, Житомира, Чернигова со всей центральной Украины, позволили этим придуркам галычанам установить над всей Украиной свои нацистские порядки.

Ты вспомни , украинец ! Вспомни, как во время застолий мы подхватывали их бандеровские песни, как смеялись вместе с ними над анекдотами «маю час та натхнення, пиду попыляю москаля», мы закрывали глаза на коверкание ими украинского языка на все эти «шпытали», «нарази», «летовыща» и прочие «мапы» с «милициянтамы» и «катедрами». Нам было безразлично установление в их городах и селах памятников тем, кто стрелял в спины нашим дедам в ВОВ 1941-1945 .

Потом они «невзначай» стали ставить на своих собраниях портреты Бандеры и Шухевича. А потом в открытую маршировать , вначале по своим, а потом уже и по нашим городам с флагами СС и фашисткими лозунгами….

Мы сознательно закрывали на это глаза: «Ну что ж у них своя история, надо понимать…». И эти -ИХ памятники стали появляться и у нас…..Они называли нас «схидняками», весь Юго-Восток -«рабами», «совками» и «потомками сталинских кацапских палачей», а шахтеров «кучей бандитов. живущих с такой же кучей «анжелик»..И мы,конечно же понимая, что это не так, дружески похлопывали их по плечу «Да ладно вам — и там нормальные люди есть…».

Это мы пустили их в Киев. И Киев, КИЕВ! молча смотрел, как приезжие галычане и студенты из ЗУ маршируют с факелами в честь дня рождения Бандеры по Крещатику и эти марши становились все многочисленнее год от года.

Они переписали всю нашу историю.Наши предки, согласно этой истории, стали никчемными «потуракамы российской империи» а их колаборанты, рагули и ничтожества -новыми героями Украины.

Мы и это проглотили.

Когда в Киеве , во время Майдана они стали избивать в метро за русскую речь (и в это в русскоговорящем КИЕВЕ) русскоговорящим же киевлянам это было глубоко по-боку, «они же дети» резвятся, они же против Януковича, как-то и неудобно ставить на место.

Они обоср@ли и разрушили весь центр Киева мы и тут молчали.

Сейчас мы получаем ответку. За наше безразличие, за нашу трусость и за нашу глупость — Мы ПОТЕРЯЛИ УКРАИНУ.

Она больше никогда не будет не только в прежних границах..

ЛЮДИ П О М Е Н Я Л И С Ь !!!

Чаша терпения у Юго-Востока переполнена. Украина оказалась для них злой мачехой, с усиками под носом и СВАСТИКОЙ на рукаве….

….У меня нету ни одного аргумента для россиян против их справедливой ненависти к этой полоумной Украине.»…» 

https://newsland.com/community/7370/...pishet/7613070

----------


## Morpho

Remarque. Ну если это госпожа Симоньян сказала, то можно верить, без всякого сомнения.  
А вот интересно, для тебя это нормально - прийти убивать людей за кем-то когда-то рассказанный анекдот про москаля? Или за то, что кто-то на каком-то собрании ставит портрет Бандеры в красный угол? Или за то, что кто-то прошелся с факелом по городу? Я уже не говорю, что дело происходит в другой стране, а не на вашей территории, как считают некоторые историковеды. То есть, это правильно, что за мировоззрение полагается пуля в лоб? Это равноценно? 
Кто отстаивает свою точку зрения исключительно с позиции силы? Точно не сильный. Сильные решают проблемы иначе, во всяком случае, не в ущерб собственной стране и народу. 
А люди меняются, это факт. Но не спешите их за это уничтожать, ибо вы не знаете, насколько изменились вы сами.

----------


## jozh

Ах, какая прелесть! Оказывается, там всего лишь кто-то когда-то безобидный анекдот про москаля рассказал, а мы так разгорячились! Разворачивайте, парни, танки.!)))))))))

----------


## Morpho

> а мы так разгорячились!


 Вы "разгорячились", потому что вас разгорячили. На пропаганду миллиарды тратятся, и, было бы странно, если б впустую. А так не напрасно всё - людишки на взводе, скрепами сплотились за дядю Вову, даже буквой зю встали, хотя пока никто не просил. Загадочная русская душа, как говорится…

----------


## jozh

Эх, жаль, чипсов мне уже нельзя, а то бы послушал дальше о том, как меня разгорячила пропаганда!))))))

----------


## jozh

Вот тебе разгорячающая попаганда!))) Речь британского епископа Ричарда Уильямсона в Польше, в Варшаве.
15 мая 2022 года. (склейки на видео - вырезан польский перевод).

----------


## Morpho

> Вот тебе разгорячающая попаганда!


 Ну как же, наслышаны. Было время, когда этот мощный старик давал жару, отрицая Холокост и антисемитизм, а сегодня он со своим другим Альцгеймером решили поделиться с польскими прихожанами тайными знаниями о Путине. Ну, это примерно то же самое, когда съехавший с катушек отец Фёдор в знаменитом романе Ильфа и Петрова начал проповедовать птицам, почему-то склоняя их к лютеранству. Главное, чтобы у того, второго дедули, которому посвящена ода, в зобу дыханье не спёрло от резкого осознания своего величия. А то он и так, говорят, на ладан дышит.

----------


## Morpho

Братья Стругацкие явно что-то знали об этой "спецоперации"...  :Smile: 
"Излучение башен действовало на нервную систему каждого человеческого существа этой планеты. Суть этого воздействия сводилась к тому, что мозг облучаемого терял способность к критическому анализу действительности. Человек мыслящий превращался в человека верующего, причем верующего исступленно, фанатически, вопреки бьющей в глаза реальности. Опасность для Неизвестных Отцов могли представлять только люди, которые были невосприимчивы к внушению. Их называли выродками. Постоянное поле на них не действовало вовсе, а лучевые удары вызывали у них только невыносимые боли. Выродков было сравнительно мало, что-то около одного процента, но они были единственными бодрствующими людьми в этом царстве сомнамбул. Только они сохраняли способность трезво оценивать обстановку.
Государственная идеология в Стране Отцов построена на идее угрозы извне. Сначала это было просто вранье, придуманное для того, чтобы дисциплинировать послевоенную вольницу, потом те, кто придумал это вранье, ушли со сцены, а наследники их верят и искренне считают, что Хонти точит зубы на наши богатства. А если учесть, что Хонти — бывшая провинция старой империи, провозгласившая независимость в тяжелые времена, то ко всему добавляются еще и колониалистские идеи: вернуть гадов в лоно, предварительно строго наказав…"

----------


## Remarque



----------


## jozh

> ...мозг облучаемого терял способность к критическому анализу действительности. Человек мыслящий превращался в человека верующего, причем верующего исступленно, фанатически, *вопреки бьющей в глаза реальности*."


 Именно! Бьющая в глаза реальность - расписные татуировками с ног до головы фашистской символикой нацики, а облученная Морфо категорически отказывается воспринимать эту реальность!)))

----------


## Morpho

> Именно! Бьющая в глаза реальность - расписные татуировками с ног до головы фашистской символикой нацики, а облученная Морфо категорически отказывается воспринимать эту реальность!)))


 А много там таких, jozh? Сколько человек вам показали? Один, два, десять? Или вся страна подобными татухами себя украсила? 
А в России таких разве нет? Почему их никто не приходит денацифицировать?
Тебе действительно невдомёк, что на кучку реальных нацистов в Украине огромное количество мирных жителей и военных, которым сейчас приходится защищать свою территорию? Вопрос риторический, конечно.

----------


## jozh

> А много там таких, jozh? Сколько человек вам показали? Один, два, десять?


 Вооот! Наконец-то ты заинтересовалась количеством! Зайди на многократно упоминаемые мной ресурсы и убедись, что не просто много, а ОЧЕНЬ много! Вполне достаточно для того, чтобы формировать идеологический пресс и политику этого квазигосударства.

----------


## jozh

> А в России таких разве нет? Почему их никто не приходит денацифицировать?


 Что значит "Почему никто не приходит"? Уже давно приходили, просто без шума и пыли!)
К одру угасающего Лимонова притекли лишь несколько капель того некогда полноводного ручья)
А про Баркашова уже давно никто не вспоминает!

----------


## Morpho

Remarque, я не удивлена, что служитель церкви столь воинственно настроен. За свою жизнь мне удалось чётко осознать одну непреложную истину: самые жестокие, немилосердные, и агрессивные люди всегда религиозны. А цитата "Меня никогда не оскорбляли сатанисты за то, что я не верю в их Дьявола. Это делали только любящие христиане за то, что я не верю в их Бога" - шедевральна, я считаю. 
Но не в этом дело. Столь неприкрытого цинизма и наглости даже от служителя церкви не ожидала. Это уже реально за гранью добра и зла. Сто очков из ста за лживость и лизоблюдство. Круче на этой неделе была только речь губернатора Беглова по случаю объявления Мариуполя и Петербурга городами-побратимами: "Сегодня Мариуполь переживает сложный этап, и мы готовы оказать содействие в его возрождении. Установить отраслевые связи между предприятиями. Наладить контакты в сферах строительства, ЖКХ, здравоохранения, образования, культуры и других.
Блокада Ленинграда и оккупация Мариуполя с его героическим освобождением от фашистских захватчиков в годы Великой Отечественной войны, оставили глубокий след в судьбах людей и наших городов. Мы связаны общей историей и будущим".

----------


## Morpho

> Вооот! Наконец-то ты заинтересовалась количеством! Зайди на многократно упоминаемые мной ресурсы и убедись, что не просто много, а ОЧЕНЬ много! Вполне достаточно для того, чтобы формировать идеологический пресс и политику этого квазигосударства.


 Да не пойду я ни какие сайты. Для меня было всё ясно с самого начала. Доказательства ищет тот, кто не уверен. Я уверена, что права.

----------


## jozh

> Да не пойду я ни какие сайты. Для меня было всё ясно с самого начала. Доказательства ищет тот, кто не уверен. Я уверена, что права.


 ))))))) Воистину так:



> Суть этого воздействия сводилась к тому, что мозг облучаемого терял способность к критическому анализу действительности. Человек мыслящий превращался в человека верующего, причем верующего исступленно, фанатически, вопреки бьющей в глаза реальности.

----------


## Morpho

:Smile:  Да, jozh, да. Воистину так. 
Ну, если не учитывать тот факт, что "выродков" было на порядок меньше облучённых.  :Smile:

----------


## jozh

> Да, jozh, да. Воистину так. 
> Ну, если не учитывать тот факт, что "выродков" было на порядок меньше облучённых.


 Вишь, как оно просто!) Достаточно отвернуться от доказательств - и всё в порядке!)))
А в Северодонецке, между тем, намечается котёл покруче мариупольского. Они тоже отворачивались от доказательств. Теперь будут угондошены.

----------


## Morpho



----------


## Remarque

> 


 Прикольная песня :Smile:  У меня в голове уже весь день крутится её припев "Фиолетовая пудра: в ней - ты и я..." :Wink:

----------


## Morpho

> У меня в голове уже весь день крутится её припев


 А у меня начало, уже второй день): 
"Я рисую на асфальте
Белым мелом слово: "Хватит".
Хватит лжи и хватит боли..."
Уже реально подбешивает, надоело)

----------


## Morpho

Сейчас видео посмотрела, как русские мародёры через СДЭК отправляли российский беспилотник "Орлан". То есть, вот так просто – колбаса, консервы и беспилотник, украденный у самих себя). Тащат всё, что можно утащить. Работа кипит повсюду, даже в военных частях самой России. На этой неделе нам предложи купить продукты с армейского склада: макароны, гречка, тушёнка, печёночный паштет, сгущёнка. Я решила помочь обокрасть российскую армию, сделав заказ. Нет, ну а что. Качество армейской тушёнки всегда было отличное, а цена чисто символическая – 100 руб. за банку. Как вы думаете, с таким уровнем воровства Россия долго протянет?)

----------


## jozh

> Как вы думаете, с таким уровнем воровства Россия долго протянет?)


 В любом случае, гораздо дольше чем укроубожество.
А ты продолжай делать вид, что приведенных мной доказательств фашизма на хохломе не существует!)

----------


## Morpho

> А ты продолжай делать вид, что приведенных мной доказательств фашизма на хохломе не существует!)


 господи, jozh :Smile:  ну какой ещё я делаю вид :Smile:  я свою позицию недвусмысленно обозначила.

----------


## jozh

> господи, jozh ну какой ещё я делаю вид я свою позицию недвусмысленно обозначила.


 То есть, позицию достаточно просто обозначить, не беспокоясь о том, соответствует ли она реальному положению вещей?)))

----------


## Morpho

> То есть, позицию достаточно просто обозначить, не беспокоясь о том, соответствует ли она реальному положению вещей?)))


 Странно даже не то, что ты считаешь, что моя позиция не соответствует реальному положению вещей. А то, что ты продолжаешь настаивать на своей. Вам доплачивают, что ли, за вербовку? Или на голом энтузиазме переубеждением занимаетесь? Или это акция такая – поставь буквой зю ещё троих и получи очко к карме от великого геополитика? jozh, тебе лично это зачем? Даже если рассматривать ситуацию в рамках этого форума, то я – единственный человек, проживающий в России, и не поддерживающий эту войну. Вас много, меня – очень мало. И я никогда не смогу быть на вашей стороне. Меня это напрягает? Нет. Но и не радует, ибо сложно воспринимать на слух весь тот поток бреда, который сейчас льётся буквально отовсюду. Это смешно, но даже в разгромленном Мариуполе запустили мобильные комплексы якобы для информирования и оповещения населения - автомобили с экранами, на которых показывают российские телеканалы. Ну как здесь удержаться от сравнения с теми самыми "башнями - излучателями":
 "А поле было всегда. Незаметное, вездесущее, всепроникающее. Его непрерывно излучала гигантская сеть башен, опутывающая страну. Гигантским пылесосом оно вытягивало из десятков миллионов душ всякое сомнение по поводу того, что кричали газеты, брошюры, радио, телевидение, что твердили учителя в школах и офицеры в казармах, что сверкало неоном поперек улиц, что провозглашалось с амвонов церквей".

----------


## Morpho

"Неизвестные Отцы направляли волю и энергию миллионных масс, куда им заблагорассудится. Они могли заставить и заставляли массы обожать себя; могли возбуждать и возбуждали неутолимую ненависть к врагам внешним и внутренним; они могли бы при желании направить миллионы под пушки и пулеметы, и миллионы пошли бы умирать с восторгом; они могли бы заставить миллионы убивать друг друга во имя чего угодно; они могли бы, возникни у них такой каприз, вызвать массовую эпидемию самоубийств... Они могли все".

----------


## jozh

Я всего лишь изучаю феномен веритофобии. Действительно - потрясающее явление!
А с недавних пор - еще и способность симулякров к автономному существованию!)))

----------


## tempo

Йожъ, бога (которого нет) ради - причём тут веритофобия..?
Всё гораздо проще и грустнее.

----------


## jozh

Да молчи уж!

----------


## tempo

> Да молчи уж!


 In vino veritas ))

----------


## Morpho

> Я всего лишь изучаю феномен веритофобии.


 Чего, прости, ты изучаешь?  :Smile: 
Ты знаешь, вот это ползающее около меня существо, от которого, как я понимаю, практически нет возможности избавиться, тоже думало, что оно на мне что-то там изучает и препарирует. 
Тебе никогда не приходило в голову, что пока ты думаешь, что это ты играешь, играют тебя? :Smile:

----------


## jozh

> Тебе никогда не приходило в голову, что пока ты думаешь, что это ты играешь, играют тебя?


 Исключено. Ты вообще не игрок.

----------


## Morpho

> Исключено. Ты вообще не игрок.


 Конечно нет, это не моё поле. Я в вашу осаждённую Западом миролюбивую деревеньку как-то не вписываюсь. 
Жаль только, что дурь – ваша, а последствия – общие.

----------


## Remarque

> Вот реально, меня умиляют такие люди. Которые "читают историю", но совершенно не знакомы с таким понятием, как международное право.


 Ну что ж, Морфо, давай теперь поговорим о международном праве.

Путин напомнил генсеку ООН решение Международного суда по Косово

МОСКВА, 26 апр - РИА Новости. Президент РФ Владимир Путин на встрече с генсеком ООН Антониу Гутеррешем напомнил ему решение международного суда по ситуации в Косово, которое было поддержано всеми, и заявил, что Луганская и Донецкая Народные Республики стали независимыми по аналогии с этим решением. 

"Я лично читал все документы международного суда ООН по ситуации в Косово. Прекрасно помню решение международного суда, где написано, что при реализации права на самоопределение та или иная территория какого бы то ни было государства не обязана обращаться за разрешением на провозглашение своего суверенитета к центральным властям страны. Это было сказано в отношении Косово, и в этом состоит решение международного суда. И это решение было поддержано всеми", - сказал Путин. 

Он добавил, что ДНР и ЛНР имеют такое же право объявить о своем суверенитете, не обращаясь к центральным властям, потому что "прецедент создан". 

"Если этот прецедент создан, то то же самое могли сделать и республики Донбасса... Мы со своей стороны получили право их признать в качестве независимых государств. Так сделали очень многие государства мира, в том числе наши оппоненты на Западе, в отношении Косово. Косово признано очень многими государствами в качестве независимого государства. То же самое мы сделали в отношении республик Донбасса", - заявил Путин.

----------


## Remarque

Ну чё, Морфо, подпевай, что ли  :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

Сейчас кто-то подумает: "как Morpho любит ныть о своих бытовых проблемах")
Возможно, это так. Но они меня реально добивают. Лишают сил. Даже самые маленькие бытовые проблемы меня выводят из себя. Я их ненавижу. 
На прошлой неделе в нашем доме случилась авария и погас свет. Неполадки устранили, но с тех пор в моей квартире, начиная с полуночи, напряжение стало достигать 250V выше, в связи с чем реле контроля напряжения срабатывало и отключало электричество в моей квартире, до момента, пока всё это не приходило в норму. Я обратилась с жалобой в УК, они послали электрика, он сделал замеры (днём), и сообщил, что всё ок с их стороны, и проблема в моей квартире. Я пригласила своего специалиста (вечером), он тоже сделал замеры, и с их, и с моей стороны и установил превышение нормативов (247-248). Снова звоню в УК, собираемся все вместе. Их электрик психует, отказывается замерять. Говорит, что, дескать, я уже два раза сюда приходил, а раз вы мне не верите, то сами замеряйте. Мой в шоке, и заявляет, что не может работать в такой нервной обстановке. Мы с техником тихо ох*еваем от них обоих. Потом мой взял себя в руки, сделал замеры, показатели которых внесли в акт). В тот же день, вечером, показатели пришли в норму. Ночью отключений не наблюдалось. А все выяснения отношений с УК начинались с понедельника.

----------


## Morpho

Ах, да. Это я ещё забыла рассказать, что начитавшись соответствующей литературы, обвиняла УК в том, что какой-то умник перекинул фазу на мою квартиру. Дело в том, что в тот день, когда начались эти проблемы, заходя в подъезд, я столкнулась с человеком с фонарём на лбу. Это явно был электрик. И буквально через 5 минут, когда я зашла в квартиру, у меня первый раз сработал автомат.

----------


## Morpho

Странно то, что сейчас всё норм. Хотя они меня вчера уверяли, что не в перекосе фаз дело, а в том, что наш дом был подключен к другой подстанции и не было балансировки. 
Я опять начинаю что-то подозревать)

----------


## Morpho

Судьба непризнанных республик.

Немного об отдыхе в условно родных пенатах. Ну, не для кого, наверное, не секрет, что самолеты в России, что касается южного направления, сейчас летают только в Сочи. Здорово сработал великий геополитик. Только ещё вслух не сказал: "Нахуй с пляжа!"
Но я не люблю долго сидеть на одном месте, поэтому побывала ещё и в Абхазии.
Это была двухдневная экскурсия, с личным гидом, за время которой я надышалась воздухом свободной и гордой Абхазии и поняла непреложную истину: свобода имеет истинную ценность лишь тогда, когда она абсолютна. А абсолютной в мировом сообществе она не может быть, без ряда определённых условий. То есть, если ваша свобода не признана, то у вас будут проблемы. Экономические, в первую очередь.
Стаи бездомных собак, кочующих от одного туристического объекта к другому. Местные отбиваются от них, что под руку попадёт. В процессе нашей экскурсии на озеро Рица, моему гиду пришлось дважды прогонять стаю, которая с лаем набрасывалась на всех, кто прибывал посмотреть на это относительно красивое чудо природы. Когда-то, возможно, это озеро по красоте красок соответствовало картинке на фотообоях, которые модно было клеить в квартирах советских времён.
Разруха, которую никто так и не устранил. И никто не собирается. Мой гид воодушевлённо рассказывал, какие они гордые, абхазцы. И нищеты-то у них нет, и старики могут не волноваться – дети о них позаботятся. И никогда абхазец не протянет руки, и т. д. и т.п. Прямо слёзы гордости за них льются. И чтобы русские долбоёбы сказали: "Уважаю, братан, вот это ты настоящий мужик. Нихуя не имеешь, зато свободен". А они тем временем рассуют ваши денежки по личным карманам, минуя бюджет. Никто официально не трудоустроен. Никто не имеет статуса туристического предприятия, никто не платит налоги. Чисто цыганская община, в которой денег на восстановление региона нет и не будет. Какое-то время они ещё будут использовать эту удивительно красивую землю, ничего в неё не вкладывая. Предполагаю, достаточно долгое время, за счёт своей природной лени – никаких промышленных предприятий на этой территории не будет построено. Эти люди просто не любят и не хотят трудиться. А нам, туристам, пока ещё хватает сил не обращать внимания на уничтоженные войной некогда роскошные постройки советских времён. Природа отвлекает внимание. Уникальная, чистая красота горного массива, это величие и нетронутость, великолепие и гениальность Создателя. Чистейшее море Пицунды, полный штиль, позволяющий без усилий проплывать большие расстояния. Пещеры Нового Афона, удивляющие своей первозданностью. В любом случае, это стОит увидеть. Пока ещё есть.

----------


## Morpho

Сегодня на работу вышла. Поговорила с замом директора, по поводу поездок за границу. Она с семьёй отдала 200 тыс. на троих в 4* гостинице в Турции. Кто не знает, раньше это стоило почти в два раза дешевле. Я собираюсь в ноябре в Тай. Гостиница, опять же. 4*. Даже не 5*. Цена 140 тыс. руб. Норм? Нухуй мне такое правительство, пусть едет в Гаагу, там их всех ждут, с экскурсией.

----------


## Morpho

Не правильно написала, 140 тыс - только билеты до Турции. Плюс гостиница, это порядка 300 тыс выходит.

----------


## Morpho

Это что касается Турции, 4* на троих. 
Я одна. В Тай, остров Пхукет, с питанием All Inclusive, на одного человека от 140 до 230 тыс руб, в зависимости от гостинцы.

----------


## Morpho

Господи, как я вас всех ненавижу. Особенно Путина.
Что характерно. Я познакомилась на сочинском пляже с учительницей сольфеджио из Московской области. Я ей три дня объясняла свою политическую позицию, она кивала и соглашалась, а потом, на 4-й день, она проблеяла, что, дескать, простите, но я люблю Путина. И почему-то робко поинтересовалась, а действительно ли Кабаева его любовница. Я заверила, что, да. На всякий случай. В последнее время, я, знаете ли, не доверяю оркам. Они на всякое способны. А вдруг, этой 55-летней нимфе, с торчащей растительностью из-под бикини, взбредёт в голову написать ЕМУ любовное письмо.

----------


## Morpho

Вы знаете, у неё имя было такое красивое - Валадилена, прямо как локация в "Сибирии" Сокаля.
И мне некомфортно было одной ходить на пляж. А тут она. Я подумала, что это хорошо, будет кому вещи караулить. Но ей больше нравилось плавать вместе, поэтому она не оправдала моих надежд. 
Я, по своему обыкновению легко удалять контакты из жизни, думала, что больше мы никогда не спишемся.
Боже, как же я ошибалась. Вчера она решила поведать мне, какой массажер ей удалось купить в фикспрайсе.
И фото. С массажером. На ногах. Руках. Животе.
Ок, говорю, я обязательно куплю такой же. И пришлю тебе фото.
И заблокировала её.
Я, товарищи, чёртова дюдюка, вот так вот. Кстати, меня так в детстве сестра бабушки называла, потому что не хотела ни с кем общаться)

----------


## Morpho

ВЦИОМ рапортует: уровень доверия россиян Путину превысил 81%, одобряют его деятельность 78,3%. Ай-со!

Не верим! Мало! Кто эти 20% не благодарных Дракону президенту за то, что «избавил нас от цыган», бандеровцев, натовцев, игиловцев, радужных европейцев, «пятой колонны».
Правда, заодно избавил от свободы, мира, прав, уважения, смелости, сострадания, совести, достоинства, критического мышления, сомнений, памяти, будущего, самореализации, технологий, путешествий, денег. Ерунда, мелкие издержки! И зачем это при таком счастье!

Главное, «умирать Дракон не собирается. Ему всего 400 (т.е.70) лет».

----------


## Morpho

А несколько дней назад я узнала, что умерла Инна Метельская-Шереметьева. Я была на неё подписана в Дзене. Удивительно талантливый человечище, скажу я вам. Мне очень жаль. Я даже всплакнула. Как невыносимо узнавать об уходе людей, к которым ты относилась с огромной симпатией. Да больше, с чувством некоего родства. 

Такое чувство, что весь мир рушится. И всё, что тебе было дорого, уходит безвозвратно.

----------


## Morpho

Ну вы только посмотрите на эту королеву испанского стыда. Никого кроме меня не смущает ЛИЦО нашего МИДа?

----------


## Morpho

Иногда думаю о том, что вот бы посмотреть на рожи той части быдлостана России, кои верят в святость СВО и ботоксной физии их преступного лидера, когда они, наконец, сообразят, что их опять наебали. Но тут же пресекаю мечты – никто из этих ватников ничего не поймёт. Даже когда они проиграют – они ничего не поймут. У меня на работе все верят российским новостям. То есть, в Новофёдоровке сдетонировало, ничего страшного, это не диверсия, ни в коем случае. Страна непуганых идиотов.

----------


## Morpho

Да… Беззубая армия – это предел позора. Украину они не любят…. Дальше ехать некуда. 
А на прошлой неделе были на кладбище, и я ужаснулась, сколько там новых могил с флагами ВДВ. Это что, ответили мне, вы бы видели, сколько их на новом кладбище, вот там действительно жесть. А заметьте, это же так символично – их расцветка желто-голубая. Это как напоминание о том, на чьей земле они погибли и ради чего. Пришли убивать ради сохранения коррумпированной власти одного единственного человека. Не ради себя, не ради своих детей и своего будущего, а ради вора, который всеми силами пытается усидеть на своём стуле, цепляясь за него изо всех сил. Надеюсь, последних. 
Беззубые же, конечно, за бабло поехали. Им таких денег, которые в месяц обещают, за всю их скорбную жизнь не заработать. Здесь всё ясно-понятно. 
А нормальные-то в России остались? Думаю, да. Только они, чуть повоевав, как десантник Павел Филатьев, и осознав, что на самом деле происходит, сваливают из России. Потому что здесь за правду лишают свободы, и надолго. Страна психов, лжецов и маньяков.

----------


## Morpho

Вчера как-то не удалось всё высказать по поводу. Забывать стала, хоть записывай.
Про потери, в частности. Беззубых, мне, конечно, не жалко – умер Никодим, да и хер с ним.
Но вот там, на кладбище, под желто-голубыми флагами, я видела совсем другие фото. Молодые, красивые. Вот их мне жалко – обманутых, брошенных в топку никому не нужной войны. Ненужной, повторюсь, всем без исключения, кроме одного единственного человека, который готов на любой обман, ложь, предательство собственного народа, лишь бы сохранить личный статус. Но его можно понять, как не странно – у него почти безграничная власть на территории России, олигархи на службе, резиденции, дворцы, яхты стоимостью 700 млн долларов США. А что у этих ребят, которые, поверив в ложь про нациков и страшное НАТО, пошли убивать мирных жителей? И ведь реально верят. Взятых в плен украинцев первым делом на предмет наколок рассматривают, ищут фашистскую символику. Совсем спятили. Мне всё больше начинает казаться, что я живу среди полных идиотов, не способных к элементарной рефлексии. Всё у них кто-то виноват – Америка, Украина, Запад. В сортир до сих пор на улицу ходят, в подъездах и подворотнях мочатся, мусор выбрасывают из окна, живут в дореволюционных бараках – это, нет, конечно, не их вина. Это всё Америка. А так бы уже давно жили в небоскрёбах и золотой вилкой улиток накалывали.
И самое главное – почему-то большинство русских (а может быть и человечество в целом) не могут понять одной простой истины. Даже в преклонном возрасте они так и не приходят к этому пониманию – если от одного (человека, страны) отворачиваются многие, то, дело совсем не в тех, кто отворачивается, а в том, от кого отворачиваются. Это с ним что-то не так, а мир просто реагирует отстранением. Это, как мальчик Сиёжа, который у нас работал и от которого воняло так, что не помогали даже вечно открытые окна. И он искренне недоумевал, почему все так плохо к нему относятся, пытаясь от него избавиться. Он сам не понимал, что от него плохо пахнет, ибо это был его образ жизни. Так и у русских сейчас происходит.

----------


## Morpho

И что ещё заметила, по поводу себя. У меня появился интерес к политике. Не могу сказать, что мне это нравится, но всё же... Я буквально погрузилась в процессы, особенно те, что скрыты от широких масс. И, нырнув поглубже, я увидела то, что не видят остальные. Я увидела пропасть, к которой стремительно мчится дрезина с громким названием "Россия". Там, немного подальше, пути заканчиваются, ребята. И вам будет больно. Я не к беззубым обращаюсь. Но есть другие, которым, возможно, не всё равно на их будущее. Июнь – прекрасный месяц, для того, чтобы ударить в набат. Ну, если поймёте к тому времени, что вас обокрали.

----------


## Имбирь

> Я познакомилась на сочинском пляже с учительницей сольфеджио из Московской области. Я ей три дня объясняла свою политическую позицию, она кивала и соглашалась, а потом, на 4-й день, она проблеяла, что, дескать, простите, но я люблю Путина. И почему-то робко поинтересовалась, а действительно ли Кабаева его любовница.


 Какая прелесть  :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

Сейчас я сама написала в ватсап этому товарищу, который был послан мной 3 августа 2022 года. 
Да, беспрецедентный случай, согласна. Но я тренируюсь в Таро. И мне было чётко сказано – он уже в отношениях, влюблён так, что просто вау, жезл несётся впереди него. Блин, думаю, всего 4 недели прошло, как такое может быть. И не то, чтобы я так его хочу видеть рядом с собой, совсем нет. Это, знаете ли, тот самый случай, когда на безрыбье и рак рыба. И ревность, которая совсем не к месту. Так вот, пишу. Отвечает сразу и рассказывает, что рад меня слышать, и т.д и т.п., но… только слышать, ибо, у него сейчас, что бы вы подумали? Правильно, новая (она же старая, как мне показали 6 кубков) любовь. Я видела, что он головой в прошлом, и там по двойке кубков что-то происходит. То, что в дальнейшем перейдёт в 10 кубков. То есть, это будет полноценный союз, и прямо с детьми. Но узнать, что это на самом деле так, я могла лишь только написав ему. И я написала. Но зато теперь я точно знаю, что совершенно верно читаю Таро и могу делать это для других. 
И кстати, я знаю тебя, Имбирь.  :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

И вот ещё что... Когда я читала Таро, по поводу него, у меня в голове возникали такие фразы: "снесло крышу, просто пропал, по уши влюблён"
Какого же было моё удивление, когда он мне  всё это почти слово в слово повторил в письме! Это потрясающе, ребята.

----------


## Morpho

А, про самое главное забыла.
Приятно и надёжно осознавать, что есть кто-то, кто всегда с тобой. Даже если ты его не видишь. Он молча приходит и делает то, что нужно. Он не обозначает себя. Блин…. пишу, а у самой тут же возникают ассоциации с прислугой в гостинице. Нет, не так. 
Это я завишу от тех, кто молча приходит и наводит порядок. Просто спасибо вам.

----------


## Morpho

Вот вроде бы я взрослый человек. По факту рождения, во всяком случае. И понимаю всё правильно. Понимать – понимаю, согласиться не могу. 
Вот был в моей жизни человек. 1,5 года был. Ну как был… Таких обычно "карманный парень" называют. Я уже писала об этом. А теперь он встретил девушку из прошлого, которую когда-то очень любил (был влюблён, если точнее). Встретил он, а замандило у меня. И сначала я как-то спокойно отреагировала, а теперь вот прям плохо мне. Второй день уже страдаю, масштабно. Аппетит даже пропал. И прекрасно всё осознаю, что ведь, когда он звонил, писал, срывался по первому моему зову, не нужен он мне был. Я даже имя его за эти 1,5 года не соизволила в контактах сохранить, по последним цифрам понимала, кто звонит.  А когда заканчивалась ночь, я не могла дождаться, когда он уйдёт. Готовила завтрак, просто из вежливости, в надежде, что он откажется. И облегчённо вздыхала, когда за ним закрывалась дверь. И тогда, я клятвенно обещала себе, что это был последний раз. Я считала, что он мне не ровня, и кроме сексуальных, никаких других отношений у меня с ним быть не может. Да я и сейчас так считаю. Только отчего-то ноет где-то там, глубоко внутри, как будто частичка чего-то близкого, родного ушла безвозвратно. И понимаю я прекрасно, почему это происходит и какие чувства за это в ответе. Что не любовь это, а гордость, ущемлённое самолюбие. Понимаю, а справиться не могу.

----------


## tempo

> гордость + ущемлённое самолюбие.


 Удивительно.
Главный по жизни драйвер таки   явил   ся.

----------


## Morpho

Арестович: "В водоворот закручивает российские войска, как будто наши ведьмы наколдовали и их земля сжирает, забирает". Хех, да не только ваши, я уже писала, что через круг они не пройдут, сгинут. 
Ну что сказать… гоните орков до самой их мордорской столицы, ребята.

----------


## Morpho

Ну как думаете, пора уже смеяться тем, кто хотел это сделать последним? Нет? А мы посмеёмся, нам уже можно.

----------


## Morpho

Ну что, господа зетеры, делаем ставки. Сколько ещё протянет Путин? Я думаю, что до того момента, когда ВСУ освободит первый значимый объект, например, Донецк. Ах, как я сочувствую вам, примитивные зомби. И вашему лидеру сочувствую. У него очень несчастный вид.  :Smile:

----------


## Unity

Вау, как притихли все Z-товские мраzи...
Даже самые отбитые и умалишённые - давненько не появляются...
Неужели вняли нашим давнишним советам - лично заявиться в степи Украины и проверить, сколько в Киеве "нацистов"?..)

Ставим ставки, дамы ну и господа - вернуться ли эти все эти слепые шакалы когда-либо снова?..

N.B. Здравия желаю, товарищ *Morpho*.)

----------


## Remarque

Да ты волнуйся, так, рано или поздно и тебя лично денацифицируют. Ваших бандеровских нелюдей ежедневно сотнями отправляют в преисподнюю, тебе ли этого не знать. Каждая укрофашистская мразь будет со временем уничтожена. То ли ещё будет. Вы тут с Ваней два бандерлога. И оба со справкой из психушки. Интересно, психически здоровые среди укрофашистов вообще есть? Или это априори невозможно? Ну а Морфо алкоголичка со стажем. Она давно уже потеряла связь с реальностью.

----------


## Remarque

https://politikus.info/video/146892-...482127462.html

На вот послушай своих украинских дебилов. Майдан головного мозга налицо. Они даже двух слов связать не могут, чтобы не оговориться.

А может, и правда смерть бандерофашистской нации? И это не оговорка?

----------


## Unity

Один лишь вопрос: почему _Ты_ не фронте, трусливый шакал?
Здоровье не позволяет?
Под маминой юбкой уютней - выплескивать жёлчь на чьи-то мониторы, будучи от войны вдали?..
И такие вы все, руSSкие недо_человеки...
В Интернете - "герои", а на время моГилизации - крысы, бегущие с тонущего корабля.

----------


## Morpho

…И вот тот самый человек, который говорил мне, что встретил девушку, любовь к которой он пронёс через всю свою жизнь, увидев которую, он забыл обо всём на свете, буквально "пропал" и никто ему теперь не нужен, позавчера сделал мне предложение возобновить наши отношения. Вот и вся любовь. Только вот у меня за это время рывок и прорыв случился, на почве страданий. Я отказалась от алкоголя (временно), потому что решила снизить вес. Перешла на правильное питание, по утрам выполняю курс специальных упражнений, а вечером – многокилометровые прогулки. Всё оказалось очень действенным, особенно в плане физического самочувствия. Купила пальто почти на 2 размера меньше, нарочно брала подороже, чтобы мотивацию усилить. Но, похоже, она и так достаточно сильна. А товарищ этот больше мне не нужен, даже и не понятно теперь, что это я вдруг решила предаться страданиям по не пойми кому.

----------


## Morpho

О мобилизации. Возможно, это должно было меня порадовать: дескать, ну что, zетеры, "воевали" по водочку, а теперь идите-ка повоюйте под HIMARS. Но почему-то не радует. Не радует, хотя прекрасно понимаю, что большинство из них всего этого заслуживают. И на душе из-за происходящего пакостно и мерзко. Вчера у нас в городе прошёл концерт, по случаю референдумов на оккупированных территориях Украины. Это реально кощунство какое-то, особенно на фоне того, какая цена будет за это заплачена – сотни тысяч русских в скором времени превратятся даже не в пушечное мясо, а фарш. Как обычно, на концерт согнали бюджетников, от каждой организации должно было быть не менее 2/3 сотрудников, для массовки и видимости того, что все в России такую ересь поддерживают. Я, естественно, отказалась, по политическим соображениям. Так и сказала - если вам не нужны проблемы, то лучше бы вам меня туда не звать. Я уже три дня в шоке, и в отделе говорю такое, за что у нас теперь срок лет 15. Но я устала бояться, чего и вам желаю. Русские,  хватит уже быть рабами (см. на 4:50 мин):

----------


## Remarque

> Один лишь вопрос: почему _Ты_ не фронте, трусливый шакал?
> Здоровье не позволяет?
> Под маминой юбкой уютней - выплескивать жёлчь на чьи-то мониторы, будучи от войны вдали?..
> И такие вы все, руSSкие недо_человеки...
> В Интернете - "герои", а на время моГилизации - крысы, бегущие с тонущего корабля.


  Охотно отвечу тебе, бандерофашисткоой мрази. Всё дело в том, что именно на работе, а не на фронте я походу приношу больше пользы России и Донбассу. Тебе, укрофашисту, не приходиоло в голову, что я, возможно, ежемесячно перечисляю определённую сумму на покупку того, что сочтут нужным сами военные на фронте: тёплую одежду, патроны, из которых потом уничтожат твоих фашистских нелюдей. 

А теперь ответь, почему ты пишешь по-русски, а не хрюкаешь на своей мове? У вас же русский язык уже практически под запретом.

----------


## Ваня :)

У нас в 2014 делились информацией, как делать коктейли Молотова, как пробраться на Майдан, потому что он был закрыт, как делать и где взять то, что может пригодиться. А там пишут, как убежать из страны.  :Smile: 

Понял, Unity? Ты теперь бандерлог и бандерофашистская мразь! ))))

Remarque. Как по твоему должны реагировать на ситуацию нормальные люди, а не бандерлоги? )

И что, думаешь сейчас не заметно, как ты слился с темы, балаболка? ))))

А если бы тебе на улице разбили нос и выбили зубы за то, что ты говоришь, ты бы и дальше так говорил???? ))))

Российская армия сейчас нуждается в людях, а не в твоих донатах. Она в беде. Помоги же ей. Ваш с jozh'иком звездный час настал. Ой, классно, если jozh'ику придет повестка. ) Жаль, June'у не придет в первую очередь. June бы достойно отвечал, а я бы молчал, жевал чего-нибудь и на sup-серфе бы катался, пока June'у глаза выбивает и руки отрывает... В картину тут только не вставляется, как горит его квартира и насилуют его мать...

Откуда же берется руссофобия? )))) Россияне же такие адекватные люди! ))))

----------


## Morpho

Блин, я только сейчас прочитала, что там это недоразумение написало. Букву в последнем слове для ударения выделять не буду, ибо есть серьёзные подозрения, что у товарища недержание. 
А вот интересно, если бы я, как и это позорище, не признавалась бы в том, что иногда позволяю себе выпить лишнего, то имел бы место быть сей коварный выпад?) Надо бы здесь к "правилам форума" наверху добавить правило Миранды: "Вы имеете право хранить молчание. Всё, что вы скажете, может и будет использовано против вас…" :Smile:  
А вот это, думаю, станет анекдотом года: "Всё дело в том, что именно на работе, а не на фронте я походу приношу больше пользы России и Донбассу. … я, возможно, ежемесячно перечисляю определённую сумму на покупку того, что сочтут нужным сами военные на фронте…"
Всё, Вань, теперь держитесь там. Я недавно видела, как мобикам ржавые автоматы раздавали. Теперь понятно, кто спонсор этого позора.  :Smile:  
О том, что русские бегут из страны. Да пусть бегут, ребята. Там далеко не все такие, как наш поехавший кукухой филантроп. Основная масса – это тот самый "глубинный" народ, которому было просто пох и на СВО, и на Путина, и на Украину, и на всё происходящее, пока это не коснулось лично их. Они не хотели и не собирались воевать, но оказались втянуты в это против своей воли. Это, конечно, не умаляет их вины, но… пусть бегут, так будет лучше для всех.

----------


## Ваня :)

Меня вот какой вопрос интересует... Он всерьез считает себя православным?  :EEK!:  Или это прикол какой-то?  :EEK!: 

А бандерофашистская мразь - звучит круто! Прям как безславные ублюдки.  :Smile: 

Я только сейчас заметил слово "возможно". ) "Я, возможно, ежемесячно перечисляю..." ) Я бы мог так сказать, если бы ничего не перечислял, но хотел, чтобы другие подумали, что перечисляю... )

А ещё меня очень интересует, что бы делал June, если бы получил повестку? Он то считает себя венцом социальной эволюции и думает, что за него все сделают другие. Но вот если бы пришла? Пришлось бы достойно откупаться? 

Эх, Remarque... ) Помогли вы Донбассу, как и Приднестровью. Самые перспективные регионы теперь... Самые богатые...

----------


## Morpho

> Меня вот какой вопрос интересует... Он всерьез считает себя православным?  Или это прикол какой-то?


 Серьёзней некуда. А чему ты удивляешься, это всего лишь мелкий бес из их святой братии, а ты на их главного чёрта посмотри, и всё понятно станет. Это того, который не так давно отрицательно вознёсся, поскользнувшись на святой воде. Вот, казалось бы, знак свыше. Но нет, он не внял, так ещё и вместо того, чтобы, как и полагается православному пастырю, взывать к властям о прекращении насилия, призывает к духовной мобилизации. Ну понятно, да? Путин материально мобилизует, а Кирилл хочет "духовно". Веру, говорит, надо обновить. Внести поправки в веру. Теперь убивать в угоду спятившим властям будет считаться богоугодным делом. 




> Я только сейчас заметил слово "возможно". ) "Я, возможно, ежемесячно перечисляю...


 Да, я тоже обратила внимание, поржала. И вот не догоняет же человек, что все понимают, что он врёт.

----------


## Morpho

Unity, с Днём рождения!!! Пусть сила духа и стремление к победе тебя не покинут, в это нелёгкое для Украины время. Храни тебя Бог, ты должен пережить этот ад и увидеть штурмовой украинский флаг над зданием русского рейхстага.

----------


## Morpho

Ребята, вы только посмотрите, кто это у нас на поверхность выполз. Видимо, чё-то опять по-стариковски недопонял. Думал, что уже победу объявили, а тут всего лишь мобилизация. 

Хотя, мобилизацией этот цирк сложно назвать. Вчера иду с работы, смотрю, а напротив военторга очередь выстроилась. Даже Таро не надо раскладывать, по одному этому гротескному факту можно определить, в каком состоянии находится российская армия – мобики активно скупают военную амуницию. Прямо солдаты неудачи какие-то. Больше на ополченчев смахивают. 
Какое уж там "высокоточное оружие", если мобилизованных элементарными бронежилетами и ботинками снабдить не могут. "Начали" они, хех. 
Да и не для кого не секрет, что первая волна мобиков предназначена для того, чтобы создать живой щит, остановить наступление ВСУ (которое происходит и на сегодняшний момент). То есть, их, необученных, неподготовленных, отправили буквально на убой. Ну, в России людишек много, зачем техника нужна, современное оружие, если можно вот так просто обильно удобрять украинскую землю трупами тех идиотов, что не успели свалить из страны. Кроме того, предполагается выиграть немного времени, чтобы хоть как-то обучить 2 волну орков. 
Ну, бессмысленно всё это – железо Украины против живого мяса России. Добрая половина мобилизованных сдохнет сразу. Остальные будут взяты в плен, другие ранены и отправлены домой (как многие мечтают), третьи дезертируют, ну, или, война отрезвит этих мудаков, и они направят свои ржавые автоматы против своих командиров. Отрезвит в прямом смысле, ибо большинство из них попёрлись воевать на чужую территорию изрядно хлебнув огненной водицы, и не просыхали всю дорогу.  А в Дагестане-то, поговаривают, после бунтов с мобилизацией повременили… Ну это не точно. Но глядя на то, как в других регионах отстаивают своё право на жизнь, не боятся говорить, что на Россию никто не нападал, и эта война исключительно война одного человека – Путина, становится ещё печальное смотреть на стадо пьяных русских баранов, послушно бредущих навстречу своей погибели.

----------


## jozh

Ну уж со мной бы ты могла не применять эту примитивную уловку по отвлечению внимания на пропагандистские штампы, от которых за километр пахнет методичкой СБУ. 
Тут теперь надо говорить о главном. Украина навсегда потеряла более 60% ресурсно-промышленного потенциала, способного создавать ВВП экономики государства. Точка. Это, конечно, не окончательная победа, но очень-очень значимая промежуточная.

----------


## Morpho



----------


## jozh

Всегда изумлялся тому, сколь ничтожным мелочам способны радоваться украинствующие. Ну, отбили они малюсенький, ни на что не влияющий городишко. И что? Ващепох. Украинцы же мриют, что какой-то ущерб имиджу Путина от этого будет, как будто Москву взяли. Дураки убогие...

----------


## Morpho

> Всегда изумлялся тому, сколь ничтожным мелочам способны радоваться украинствующие. Ну, отбили они малюсенький, ни на что не влияющий городишко. И что? Ващепох.


 Потрясающе. Пробиваешь очередное дно, jozh?)
Вы, главное, заднюю почаще давайте. Как там у вас... "Если мы не дадим заднюю, никто не даст заднюю"?)

----------


## jozh

Так что говорит Таро о сроках появления штурмового флага над развалинами рейхстага? Хотя бы примерные времена хочется представлять. Обещаю не ржать, ты же старалась...
Только правильно вопрос задавай, а то покажет когда над настоящим Рейхстагом такое произойдёт. И пожалуйста, не сдавай назад.

----------


## Morpho

Интересно послушать, как некоторые ура-патриоты действия своих дебилов у власти оправдывают. Нет, ну понятно же – если дебилов называть дебилами, то автоматически дебилами окажутся те, кто этих дебилов поддерживает. Поэтому у нас в верхних эшелонах власти дураков нет. А все их провалы и ошибки – это хитрый ход и многоходовочка, а мы просто не в теме, поэтому не постигаем их истинных целей. Мдааа… Русские и правда очень узкие, и мыслят примерно так:
"Ребят, извините за цинизм, но сейчас буду стебаться на тему Лимана. Просто вчера один диванный эксперт мне популярно объяснил – почему наши оттуда ушли, и почему это не провал, а хитрейшая многоходовка, которую с блеском провел наш конгениальный полководец.
Дело было так!
Сидели наши, сидели на том Лимане. А что, имеют право. Кто запрещает людям сидеть на своей земле? А земля эта наша, почитай с 17 года. И президент, и ГД еще раз подтвердили – наша и не сомневайтесь.
Так вот, сидят они сидят, никого не трогают, и вдруг видят, что противник как-то подозрительно кучковаться начал. Ну, они думают – ну мало ли какая причина, может там день рождение у кого, может горилка поспела, или сало просолело – чай тоже люди, хоть и нацики.
А с той стороны народу-то все больше и больше. Запереживали наши. Решили пойти у командира спросить – что делать то? Начинать паниковать, или какие другие действия предпринимать?
Но командира они не нашли. Тогда взяли рупор, и на всякий случай покричали в ту сторону мол – сдавайтесь и приходите с поднятыми руками бисовы дети. А с той стороны тишина, и опять все больше народу и техники.
Ну, наши думают – кто их поймет этих нациков? Может они сейчас просто совещаются каким строем в плен идти.
Ну, прошло еще маленько времени. Наши понимают, что в плен никто не собирается и дело пахнет керосином. Тогда они снарядили самого быстрого и велели без командира не возвращаться.
А командира нет. И руки под пальтом.
Тогда наши немного запаниковали – ну тоже чай живые люди – и стали главнокомандующему письмо писать – мол, вы же там сверху, и вам то виднее, нам что делать то?
Ну, а нашу Почту России вы и сами знаете – пока письмо дошло, пока распечатали…
Но, потом выяснилось, что и не стоило бумагу тратить, потому что это был тайный и грандиозный план, и многоходовочка, и генералисимус опять всех переиграл! А планы эти секретные, и простому солдату про них знать не надобно.
И вообще – меньше знаешь крепче спишь!
Просто та линия обороны была очень неудобная, но отводить ребят просто так – это создать панику. А так – и паники не вышло и линия победы сама собой выравнилась, как и было задумано.
Короче, одни плюсы и очень хитрый план!
Все же просто! Чего не понятно то?"

----------


## Nabat

Ты русским по белому разучилась читать? Где я говорил про хитрый план? Я говорил о предательстве и коллаборационизме в верхних эшелонах власти.
Вот уж точно - балда. Или ты так стебешься? Но коль так, то это ни разу не смешно.

----------


## Morpho

> Где я говорил про хитрый план?


 "если мы в очередной раз думаем, что власти сваляли дурака, значит мы в очередной раз не понимаем их истинных целей"

----------


## Nabat

Ну, и каким образом это вылилось в хитрый план в твоей голове?

----------


## Ваня :)

> Где я говорил про хитрый план? Я говорил о предательстве и коллаборационизме в верхних эшелонах власти.


 Ну, естественно! Как же это ещё объяснить????  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ваня :)

> Где я говорил про хитрый план? Я говорил о предательстве и коллаборационизме в верхних эшелонах власти.


 Какая неожиданность!!!!  :Smile: 

Nabat говорит о предательстве и коллаборации!!!! Как Nabat до этого додумался???? Как всех раскусил????  :Smile: 

Включаю российский телик, а там все вокруг говорят о предательстве в верхних эшелонах власти!!!! И на том канале, и на этом, и Маргарита Симонян!!!!  :Smile: 

Чисто Nabat'овская теория!!!! Да!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Morpho

Nabat, ты своё мнение высказал. Цитировать желания нет, но было сказано, что дескать, дураков наверху нет, они туда попасть не могут априори и это аксиома (хотя попадают зачастую именно дураки). Так ты считаешь и на этом основании делаешь вывод, что даже если нам кажется, что творится полный пиз*ец, то это не что иное, как глубокий замысел (а скорее, заговор) сильных мира сего и мы просто не понимаем их истинных целей. 
Но самое нелепое, что вы не думаете о том, как этот пиз*ец устранить, а предпочитаете строить умозаключения на тему "где же всё-таки у него кнопка". И ни у кого ведь никаких вопросов по существу не возникает. Например, почему объявили мобилизацию, ведь по словам Шойгу с начала СВО россиян погибло меньше 6 тысяч. Куда делись остальные? Где наша вторая армия в мире численностью больше миллиона человек, почему не справились с задачей? Лично каждый чмобик, идущий воевать в Украину, задумывается над тем, за что собирается отдать жизнь, или, если повезёт, здоровье? (только давайте без идеологии) Или знать это им не надо, ибо наверху есть секретный план, в который всё остальные должны слепо верить, даже если им кажется, что что-то явно идёт не по плану.

----------


## Nabat

> елаешь вывод, что даже если нам кажется, что творится полный пиз*ец, то это не что иное, как глубокий замысел (а скорее, заговор) сильных мира сего и мы просто не понимаем их истинных целей.


 Вот видишь, не свежую голову у тебя лучше получается)



> Но самое нелепое, что вы не думаете о том, как этот пиз*ец устранить, а предпочитаете строить умозаключения на тему "где же всё-таки у него кнопка".


 Какая забавная) Что  ты там хочешь устранить? Общемировой объективный кризис формации, подгоняемый управляемым сломом капсистемы с последующим переходом к жесткому распределительному электронному концлагерю?
Уже лет 30 как поздно как пить боржоми, усаживаемся поудобней и наслаждаемся зрелищем. Мы как-никак в одном и первых рядов. 



> Где наша вторая армия в мире численностью больше миллиона человек, почему не справились с задачей?


 Очевидно потому, что не было такой задачи.



> Лично каждый, идущий воевать в Украину, задумывается над тем, за что собирается отдать жизнь


 Не должен. Задумываться для солдата вредно. В любом суверенном государстве ему это должны власти  рассказать, да так, чтобы никаких вопросов не возникало. Если у нас возникают, значит мы не суверенны.

----------


## jozh

Удивительные люди, эти псевдогуманисты... Из-за вполне закономерной атаки на хохлому, готовы выть выпью, дистанцировавшись на болота (двусмысленно прозвучало), а 10 войн, развязанных США с 6-тью миллионами жертв - это такое себе. Не надо об этом заморачиваться. Как же клоунски выглядят ваши страдания!

----------


## Ваня :)

jozh. Поговорим о 10 войнах, развязанных США с 6 миллионами жертв? )

----------


## Unity

Спасибо, *Morpho*!) 
Безумно приятно слышать...

----------


## Morpho

Не знаю даже, с чего начать, столько всего написано, столько мыслей… Ну что же, каждый имеет право на собственное мнение. Только вот…  Если это мнение не приносит вред другим людям. А оно у многих здесь именно такого характера. 

Unity, Ваня… вас, конечно, особо приветствую, теперь и моё сердце в Украине, душа моя с вами. Я каждый день слушаю новости и радуюсь успехам ВСУ. Так, наверное, во время ВОВ люди слушали передаваемые через репродукторы сводки с фронтов, с надеждой на освобождение своей земли от фашистских захватчиков и верой в победу Красной Армии. Разница только в том, что сейчас Россия выступает в роли страны-оккупанта, а Украина защищает свою землю. Ну что тут сказать... "оказался наш отец не отцом, а сукою"… И суку эту требуется уничтожить, пока он с перепугу не уничтожил весь мир. Кстати, показательно, кто его поздравил с юбилеем. Этими "руководителями РАЗНЫХ стран и международных организаций", "лидерами практически ВСЕХ стран мира", как рассказывали нам российские СМИ, на поверку оказались всего 9 кажется (если не меньше), иностранных государств. Среди них такие значимые страны, как КНДР, Куба, Никарагуа. Согласитесь, прямо пахнет успехом. Именно так победителей и поздравляют. 

Что касается всех остальных сук помельче… Это которые ещё не начинали и задач у них никаких не было. Это которые, несмотря ни на что, верят в мощь и силу российских вооружённых сил. Это которые верят словам Медведева о судном дне, которого, кстати, не было и не будет. Всё, что может ваша армия, господа узкие – это атаковать ракетами мирное население Украины, подло и трусливо атаковать, расписываясь в собственном бессилии. Ваша армия – это фейк, декорации, иллюзия обмана. Развод для лохов, транслируемый на военных парадах 9 мая. И весь мир это уже понял. Кроме самих узких, естественно. Они думают, что просто не было такой задачи. 
А Крымский мост, кстати, повреждён серьёзно, и восстановить его смогут только к июлю 2023. И то, они НАДЕЮТСЯ, что к июлю. Но это не точно. 
А тот, кто заходит почитать, что пишут украинцы, дабы, по его словам "погрузиться в омерзительную сатанинскую жестокость, в бесконечное беспричинное хихиканье, в корявый украинский язык" зачем это делает? Чтобы что? Ну явно не для того, чтобы справиться с приступом жалости. А потому что мандит. Неймётся человеку, очень уж злоба беспричинная на мозг давит. А когда чуток отпускает, то снова надо дровишек в адский костёр подкинуть. Люди такие. Менталитет, кровь, называйте, как хотите - всю жизнь всех боялись и ненавидели. 
Я прошу прощения, а вон тот товарищ, кто место в первом ряду занял и удобно устроился, на каком языке разговаривает? Судя по тому, что я нихрена не понимаю, на парселтанге. И чем умнее он хочет казаться, тем смешнее у него это получается. А всё потому, что за кудрявостью выражений, скрывается неуверенность в себе и эмоциональная незрелость. Как же так вышло? Ведь каждый уважающий себя мужчина к 30 годам должен стать циником. Синапсы-то растут. Или нет? Или 30-ти  ещё нет? Ну ладно, не будем придираться. Кое-кому достаточно им просто казаться.

----------


## Unity

Спасибо Тебе, *Morpho*.

За то, что Ты просто есть.
За то, что Ты создала себя ну и воспитала именно такой.

Ты — и ещё несколько людей, не нуждающихся в представлении — это тот _последний свет_, что чудом остался на страницах форума.

Настоящее лицо России — теперь для меня Ты.

----------


## Morpho

Он со мной и он мне не нужен. Он хочет быть со мной и стоит под проливным дождём набирая номер квартиры через домофон. Снова и снова. Я его впускаю, мне его жалко. Набираю горячую ванну, закутываю в одеяло. Он счастлив. Но не я. Я смотрю на него с той самой грустью, как может смотреть человек, долго идущий к какой-то цели и в результате понимающий, что его цель – иллюзия, ненужная вещь. Выкинуть, забыть. Жалко. Он смотрит на тебя, как щенок, ищущий хозяина. Надеющийся, что возьмут, полюбят, пригреют. Я устала от людей. От их слабости. От их беспомощности. От того, что нужно проявлять милосердие. Проект под названием "человечество" не имеет перспектив. Они слишком зависимы от… от всего. Вопрос: "Какого чёрта я здесь делаю?". Надоело.

----------


## Morpho

Кстати, всем конспирологам, которые ещё немного, и шапочки из фольги начнут на головку накручивать… Ребята, не надо мудрствовать лукаво. В этом мире всё гораздо проще. Политики говорят то, что хотят сказать, и не надо искать чёрную кошку в тёмной комнате, её там нет. "Договорняк" - это поиск доказательств, которые не требуются. Вы не можете понять, что люди наверху мыслят так же примитивно, как и вы. Вам почему-то кажется, что на "верх" исключительно мудрецы попадают. Какая глупость. Дебилы порождают дебилов

----------


## Morpho

Нет, не щенок то был, а волк в овечьей шкуре. Я четвёртый день анализирую ситуацию, и снова не могу понять. Первое. Зачем я снова с ним связалась и согласилась на эту встречу. Две встречи. Второе. Что он хочет от меня. Я явно не самая лучшая из его гарема (а гарем, как оказалось, ого-го какой). Третье. Зачем он обо всём этом мне рассказал.  
Блин, всё так хорошо было, пока его не было. А с его появлением в моей жизни начинает всё рушиться, причём в прямом смысле. После первого раза меня затопила соседка. Потом затопило уже меня. После каждого его визита у меня возникали какие-то бытовые проблемы. А в этот раз у меня слетели настройки роутера, и инженеры Билайна восстановить не смогли, как не старались помочь, а тр-линковские вообще отказались что-то устанавливать. Вызванный мной самый умный (по моей просьбе) сотрудник организации чуть было не опустил руки, но, по ходу, это был овен, поэтому он решил идти до конца. Он поругался с оператором Билайна и очень его расстроил. У него голос такой грустный был. У оператора. Мне его так жалко стало (боже, что со мной происходит???). Он пожелал нам хорошего вечера, но было такое чувство, что он вот-вот расплачется. Вчера, в половине двенадцатого ночи, всё было кончено. Вернее, закончено. Хороший парень оказался, этот сотрудник компании. Установил мне  VPN, подсказал, какой лучше игровой ноут купить (собираюсь менять), пообещал купить старый за 5 тыс. Не знаю, выгодная это сделка, или нет, но то, что я пролила на него несколько месяцев назад вино, я ему точно не скажу. Шучу. 
Но самое главное, что мне в нём понравилось – он против войны. Он мыслит так же, как и я. И он не собирается убивать украинцев, он сказал, что лучше уедет из страны, но воевать за нашего фюрера недоделанного не пойдёт. 
Ладно, хорошо хоть, что мне взамен этого демона такого классного человека прислали. И трахаться не предлагал.

----------


## Morpho

jozh, ты не впечатляйся, будет тебе Титаник. Я тебе ответить в дневниках не смогла, но знай: прилетит. Не скоро, не в этом году. Я даже рискнула, вложила средства ещё на полгода, ибо понимаю, что живые тушки российской федерации помогут мне обогатиться в течении этого периода. Но не обольщайся, в конце апреля, когда закончится срок моего вклада, вам всем придёт очень большое разочарование. Может, даже лидера своего потеряете. Громко плакать будешь, jozh.

----------


## Morpho

Ладно, давайте я расскажу то, что осталось за кулисами.
Он садист. Ну слышали, наверное, про легендарного маркиза. Такое чувство, что всё, что было в нём – обаяние, нежность, переходящая в жестокость, убеждённость в том, что это он делает только со мной… Он, когда понял, что за зверь в нём живёт, удивился. А я нет. Я его ждала. Я в себе это открыла. И мне понравилось. Я не буду вас шокировать, но вы должны понимать, что за этим следует. А последовала усталость и желание найти того, с кем просто можно поговорить. Без продолжения. А он не остановился, он пошёл дальше. Он стал получать удовольствие от причинения боли своей партнёрше. Он нашёл такую. По его словам, с ней было офигительно. И то, что она делала, мне точно слабо. Дальше он её оставил и опять припёрся ко мне. И я даю ему новый стимул – я и ещё кто-то. То есть, втроём. Две женщины. Он кинулся на поиски. Предложил одной из своих. Она сказала "подумаю". Ну, камон, ребята. Она же не на это рассчитывала. Она очарована им, как и все другие. И думает (надеется), что и он очарован только ей. А тут такое – а давай-ка я тебя трахну при другой. Ну, что возбуждает, о том и решил поведать. Вот эта его непосредственность и будоражит. Ладно, к чёрту. Хотя, кто из нас двоих чёрт, ещё стоит подумать))

----------


## Morpho

Кстати, в наш "Белый дом" меня всё-таки позвали. Даже просили, чтобы пришла. Ну, не буду отрицать, что благодаря стараниям моего друга. Но. Моё руководство повысило мне зарплату так, что я офигела и забыла о своих амбициях). Ну могут же, когда захотят)

----------


## Morpho

И ещё. Похоже, Трау стала мне, как дочь). Но смущает меня её образ жизни. Давай-ка  объясни мне, какого чёрта ты делала в этом забытом богом городе. И почему обратно собралась.

----------


## Morpho

И ещё. Не делайте лишних мыслей, господа. Она всего лишь мне, как дочь.

----------


## Morpho

Давай начнём сначала. Я понимаю, что это практически невозможно.
, и ты всегда влюблён. Но 5 лет даёт возможность хотя сесть за стол переговоров?) Давай поговорим. Мне это надо.

----------


## Nabat

> И ещё. Похоже, Трау стала мне, как дочь). Но смущает меня её образ жизни. Давай-ка  объясни мне, какого чёрта ты делала в этом забытом богом городе. И почему обратно собралась.


 Мать-алкоголичка  -  горе в семье.

----------


## Morpho

> Мать-алкоголичка  -  горе в семье.


 Ахах) эт да)

----------


## Morpho

Но Трау действительно вызывает во мне материнский инстинкт. Особенно когда пишет, что нет денег на одежду. Или радуется, когда ей присылают консервы. Несколько раз проснувшиеся во мне инстинкты навязчиво нашёптывали "помоги ей". Но то, что она пишет о себе, заставляет меня сомневаться, а  точно ли она потратит средства по назначению).

----------


## Morpho

Как продолжение разговора с ним.  Не было сил, и я его заблокировала. Но есть что сказать. Поэтому скажу здесь. Остановились на том, что он сказал "я подожду". Я ответила, что жди, у тебя впереди целая вечность. Он спросил: "А у тебя?". Я ответила, что только миг. Он сказал, что хочет прожить его со мной. А я ответила, что дико устала от ЛЮДЕЙ. 
Что со мной? Я не ничего не чувствую. Я ничего не хочу. Я разочарована. Я вижу рядом с собой уродов и калек. Духовных. Разве они имеют право на существование??? Это массовый идиотизм??? Что это, вашу мать, происходит??? И как я здесь оказалась??? За что??? Я готова уничтожить человечество, с его неоправданной жестокостью, с его желанием убивать себе подобных, с его непримиримостью. Но я не могу, у меня нет сил.
Это не сейчас случилось, это длится долгие годы. А может, столетия, я до сих пор не могу понять, что происходит. Но я знаю, когда-нибудь я приду к финалу. И этот финал – смерть БОГА.

----------


## Morpho

Посмотрите на это и не говорите, что этот позор на заседании ОДКБ, это публичное унижение России в лице лошади Лаврушки и его ебанутого хозяина видится только мне. Здесь показан не весь путинский конфуз, но вы на рожу-то его гляньте. Так и хочется спросить: "А что с лицом, Владимир Владимирович?" Посмотрите, как выглядит человек, у которого "всё идёт по плану, строго по плану".

----------


## Morpho

Теперь по существу. Путин долго умолял (а где же тот жесткий, волевой лидер, который 24 февраля, чеканя речь, объявлял о начале СВО?) членов ОДКБ не выходить из состава организации. Ха-ха. На что Токаев ответил, что подумает (а по лицу понятно, что уже всё решил). Кстати, небольшое дополнение к Казахстану. Уж никогда бы не подумала, что казахи будут над русскими так угорать. Видели их рекламу, где русский с огромным рюкзаком и чемоданом ползёт в гору (это как намёк на тех, кто к ним приехал, спасаясь от могилизации) , а казах на коне останавливается и протягивает ему плитку шоколада. Русский спрашивает: "Что это?" А тот ему отвечает: "Это вкус свободы" Нормальный троллинг, да?) Скоро весь мир над нашими оладухами ржать будет. Ладно, идём дальше. Армянский лидер разразился критикой в адрес Путина, в открытую, в присутствии других членов и отказался подписывать итоговое коммюнике с связи с тем, что там не отображены требования, необходимые для безопасности Армении. Путин бросил ручку, а Чык-Чырик (второй мудак-неудачник) развёл руками. Ха-ха. Но самая главная фишка саммита – фотографирование. От Лаврова шарахались, как от чумы, а тот реагировал весьма своеобразно для лица, представляющего МИД России. Я бы скорее подумала, что они какого-то урку нарядили в костюм и поставили, не знай я эту лошадку в лицо. И от самого Путина все отодвинулись, как от прокажённого, и тот, как одинокий голубь на карнизе за окном, одиноко ютился с российским флагом за своей спиной.
Господи, за что???? Я что-то не так сделала в прошлой жизни, чтобы наблюдать, как мою страну унижает карлик с тыквой, вместо головы??? Или с самой страной что-то не так??? Молчите, упыри, не вздумайте даже что-то прогавкать.

----------


## Remarque

Попрубую тебя взбодрить, а ты что-то совсем расклеилась :Wink:  На вот послушай :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

Кто-нибудь замечал, что всякое дерьмо случается с нами именно к концу года? Я всегда с замиранием сердца жду дурных новостей или ситуаций. 
А этот год Путин испохабил так, что было бы странно, если бы ничего не происходило. 
В путинской России чем-то обыденным являются убийства, мошенничество во всех сферах, воровство во властных структурах. Никто не удивляется, когда человеку запросто разбивают кувалдой голову. Никто не возмущается, когда им врут с экранов зомбоящиков. Матери с поносом в мозгах отправляют своих сыновей «защищать родину». Жены, чьи мужья попёрлись в Украину х*й знает зачем, радуются, что их освободили от кредитов до 2023 года. Тупые овцы. А если он не вернётся, что делать-то будете? В 2023 банк потребует своё. 
В общем, моя ситуация. Неделю назад звонок. Зрассьте, говорит, это вас из следственного комитета беспокоят. Называет ФИО, звание, должность. И замолкает. Видимо, чтобы я сильней прочувствовала.  Я отвечаю, что давай дальше, не останавливайся. И тут убийственный прям момент – обвиняют, говорит, вас в мошенничестве, с использованием служебного положения. И статью называет –159.3 УК РФ. Я смотрю, оренбургская область высвечивается, спрашиваю, откуда звонишь, уважаемый? Он даже как-то осерчал. Это у вас там высвечивается, а я из Москвы звоню! Секретный агент. Ну в таком разе, отвечаю, обращайтесь официально. Всего хорошего.  И сбросила. Он опять звонит, я опять сбросила. Ну какая наглость, простите… слов нет. 
Опять звонок. Поднимаю – бот. На ваше имя, говорит, вот в сию секунду оформляют кредит. Вы в курсе, вообще? Ответьте да или нет. Сбрасываю.
Но!!! Видно, суждено было что-то потерять. Не значительно для меня, но тем не менее, сам факт…
Сломалась стиралка. Вызываю мастера. Сайт с виду официальный, контакты и всё такое. Звоню. Как будто оператор колл-центра мне отвечает. Объясняю причину, она переключает на мастера. Договариваемся. Приходит. Меняет ТЭН. Проблема не решена. Я до этого тему изучила, и уже понимала, что дело в мозгах стиралки. Говорю ему об этом. Он не верит, как будто, сидит в ванне, как дурак и ждёт, пока вода греться начнёт. А она не греется. Нашёл, наконец, в инете, аналогичную ошибку. Поверил, как будто. Снял панель управления и ушёл. С тех пор (а это уже 4 день) не приходит. На звонки отвечает, обещает, что придёт через полчаса, но не появляется. Деньги я не перечисляла. На работе мне говорят, если мозги полетели, проще купить другую. И я уже выбрала, и куплю, конечно. Но этот хорёк меня реально выбесил. Ну что же, думаю, что вдове ВБД и бывшего сотрудника МВД его коллеги не откажут.

----------


## Morpho

Пришёл, гад. Всё установил. Я его про Украину пытаю. Ну конечно же, там в башке такая же каша - они, мол, с НАТОЙ воюют. 
А в Украине сплошь нацисты. Ну понятно теперь, какая категория людей верит во все эти бредни? Необязательные, на русское "авось" надеющиеся.

----------


## Morpho

Ну ладно, может, насчёт последнего я погорячилась... Хех, а ещё говорю такая: "Нихера я тебе не заплачу, ты мне ещё и должен, вон у меня теперь на всех режимах не греет". 
У него аж глаз чуть не выпал. Нет, заплатила, конечно. Всё в итоге работало. какая-то бдительность у меня повышенная в последнее время.

----------


## Morpho

Или в вайлдберриз сегодня пришла. Пену для ванны найти никак не может. Искал, искал. Я говорю, что не ищи, мне некогда. Спиши за то, что нашёл, да пойду я. А он у меня спрашивает: "А вы далеко живёте?". Я отвечаю, что мой дом рядом. А давайте, говорит, я пену вашу найду и после работы вам домой занесу. 
А я мысленно так, пальцем характерный жест сделала,  дескать, знаем вы ваших, не проведёшь, один уже пришёл с панелью))

----------


## Morpho

Много не выговоренных слов осталось. Жду, когда он снова напишет, и тогда я ему скажу. Я придумываю, как задеть его побольнее, как показать, что совсем не думаю о нём. На самом деле думаю. Даже осознавая, что совсем не нужен. И что я бы никогда не познакомила его со своей мамой, или, того пуще, со своей роднёй. Меня бы просто не поняли. Мне было бы стыдно его представить. Ситуация прям из комедии Лопа де Вега «Собака на сене». С одной стороны, у него любимая простушка - повар из провинции, которую он то бросает, то снова к ней возвращается, когда я его игнорю…. А с другой – я. Это то, к чему его всегда будет тянуть. Он это знает. 
«Сильней любви в природе нет начала
Но честь моя – верховный мой закон. 
Я чту мой сан, и не допустит он,
чтоб я подобным мыслям отвечала
но ревность остаётся в глубине…»

----------


## Morpho

Мне раньше казалось странным, что люди сидят здесь годами. 
Но я сейчас понимаю, что никто и ничто не смогу выдернуть меня к жизни. Она больше мне не нужна. Никак. Я не могу найти в ней себя. Меня ценят на работе, которая мне не нужна. То, что мне нужно, не дается мне в той мере, в которой бы я хотела. Тренироваться и нарабатывать навык в чём бы-то ни было, считаю бессмысленным, ибо верю в талант. А он либо есть, либо нет. 
У того, в ком этот талант заложен с рождения, проявляется несмотря ни на что. Но их единицы. Эти люди – своего рода звёзды, чьё сияние ничем невозможно затмить. Остальные – тухлое, безвольное, ни на что не влияющее болотце. Покорные, трусливые. Самые смелые из них, вроде меня – это глас, вопиющий в пустыне. Самые трусливые – это порок в его самом неприличном обличье.

----------


## Morpho

Хотела украсить дом к НГ, пересилить эту свою немощь. Но не могу. Пока Путин не сдохнет, праздника не будет. А он сдохнет. Скоро. И вот тогда, вместе с Фейгиным, уйду в заслуженный запой))

----------


## Morpho

8.5 лет Яшину??? Ахахах))) Максимум год. Путин сдохнет раньше.

----------


## Morpho

Уродливая рожа Кабаевой, с путинскими выродками, сдохнет на следующий день, после смерти диктатора.

----------


## Morpho

Всё то сучьё, что топило за войну, будут выявлены. Фашисты ремарк, джоз - ваше время придёт, не сомневайтесь. Можете сквозануть в Латинскую Америку, за своим лидером, вы не сможете жить там, где живёте. Это Я вам обещаю.

----------


## Traumerei

Ох, зачем людей пытать... я стараюсь жить, не замечая происходящего.  Впрочем, "на линии огня" только так и можно. Попрошу человека сгонять за ключами от подвала на всякий случай...

----------


## Morpho

> Ох, зачем людей пытать... я стараюсь жить, не замечая происходящего.  Впрочем, "на линии огня" только так и можно. Попрошу человека сгонять за ключами от подвала на всякий случай...


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Morpho

Вот это почётный для него титул, что заслужил, как говорится. 

"Путину присвоен титул «Неудачник года» – Politico
Владимира Путина назвали «Неудачником года» по версии издания Politico, так как он не смог осуществить свою мечту о «великой России» и проигрывает войну против Украины.

Издание заявляет, что если в феврале диктатор говорил о «освобождении Украины от нацистов», а оккупанты стояли под Киевом, то сегодня они едва удерживаются на востоке страны.

Цитата.

Мечта Владимира Путина о великой России вряд ли осуществится.

Его полномасштабное наступление на Украину начало разваливаться почти так же быстро, как и началось. Несмотря на то, что российский президент придерживается своего определения конфликта как «специальной военной операции», направленной на очищение Украины от «нацистов», войска, которые ненадолго угрожали Киеву, едва удерживаются на востоке страны.
Его решение призвать сотни тысяч новых солдат заставило мужчин призывного возраста покинуть страну. Тем временем украинская армия, поддерживаемая территориальными приобретениями, западными поставками оружия и захваченной российской техникой, продолжает оказывать давление.

Путин давно стремится вернуть России статус великой державы, которым она обладала в советский период. Вместо этого его вторжение низвело его страну до третьего уровня, неспособной победить противника, которого она недооценивала и презирала.

Под санкциями Запада, когда ее экспорт нефти падает, а ее союзники все больше отшатываются от зловония слабости, Россия прибегает к бутафорским референдумам и бряцанию ядерными оружием, чтобы попытаться оказать давление на Запад, чтобы дать Путину видимость победы.

Другие сократят свои потери и отступят, но упрямство Путина означает, что война, скорее всего, затянется.

Для Европы это будет по-прежнему означать безудержную инфляцию, заоблачные цены на энергоносители, дефицит удобрений и дефицит газа, которые окажут давление на экономику и политическую систему. Неспособность Путина осуществить свою мечту не означает, что он больше не будет кошмаром для своих соседей.

----------


## Morpho

> Попрошу человека сгонять за ключами от подвала на всякий случай...


 Рассмешило, потому что напомнило вот это:

----------


## jozh

> 8.5 лет Яшину??? Ахахах))) Максимум год. Путин сдохнет раньше.


 Ага. А на смену ему придет Медведев и добавит десяточку.)
Глупые. Думаете, что не станет Путина и всё само собой рассосётся? Что всё это нужно только ему? Глупые!
Медвед вообще для завязки разговора ядрён-батоном жахнет. Чисто послушать "Что теперь предложите".
Я потом, когда всё закончится, расскажу вам, глупые, как можно было спасти хохлому. Еще в феврале. Да и сейчас ещё можно.
Но вы не догадались. И не догадаетесь - потому что глупые. Десятки миллионов украинцев и им сочувствующих.
Может быть под сотню миллионов общим числом. И НИ ОДИН не догадался и не догадается, потому что украинство - это необратимое, кромешное и постыдное 
прекращение когнитивной функции. Безвозвратная утеря её. Вы потом охренеете, как всё было просто и очевидно. И вы все не смогли догадаться!)

----------


## Morpho

А знаете, что меня больше всего удивляет (раньше бесило, а сейчас просто удивляет) в зомбанутых рашистах? Вот это вот их дебильное восприятие мира, когда они начинают говорить о том, что Россия своими действиями хотела остановить вступление Украины в НАТО. Друзья мои недалёкие, а вас вообще ебёт, куда собиралось вступать другое государство? Вы кем себя возомнили, придурки? С оружием советских времён, с полным развалом в стране и разворованной армией? Вы на что, собственно, рассчитывали? Судя по тому, что даже золотовалютные резервы предусмотрительно не вывели из США и стран ЕС, на русское авось? Вы думали, что ваши «потёмкинские деревни» будут дурачить весь мир ещё долгое время, но доблестные ВСУ разоблачили вас на раз-два. И теперь вас никто не боится. Вы, перепуганные, трусливые, цепляетесь за последнюю возможность – сохранить эту ложь хотя бы для внутреннего потребителя. Пока удаётся. Но бойтесь гнева матерей, чьи сыновья станут военными преступниками и сгинут в этой войне. Бойтесь гнева народного, который, я верю, проснётся и тогда вам некуда будет бежать, вас просто сожгут, как предателей страны, на главной площади. И тогда она (площадь), обретёт символизм в своём названии. Красная. И это будет не ваша поганая чёрная кровь. Это будет кровь сотни тысяч украинцев, погибших, защищая своих близких, свою землю от проклятых оккупантов. Слава Украине.

----------


## Morpho

> Ага. А на смену ему придет Медведев и добавит десяточку.)


 Не сомневайся, добавят. Десяточку. Только Медведеву. И, судя по его высказываниям в Теддиграме, в наркологической клинике.

----------


## Morpho

> Но вы не догадались. И не догадаетесь - потому что глупые.


 Такое ощущение, что ты уже заранее решил прикинуться психом. Даже не надейся. Отсидеться в психушке не удастся.  :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

Ответ послу РФ в Казахстане. :Smile:  5 баллов просто.  :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

Сегодня утром к кабинет захожу, а наши куры обсуждают новую тему, имеющую на болотах большой резонанс, а именно: надо не выбрасывать жестяные банки из-под консервов, потому что из них сейчас делают свечи, чтобы нашим солдатам неудачи было на чём разогреть еду и хоть как-то согреться. И материала (банок и воска) катастрофически не хватает. А что же наше правительство, и с этой задачей не справляется? Или им просто пофиг? Правильно, зачем кормить и согревать свиней, если их завтра убьют. Ведь их за тем туда и послали, не так ли?
Песков недавно интересно выдал на вопрос журналиста, куда же мы всё-таки движемся. А уже приехали, говорит. Нас никто не любит. Ну прям инсайт. Боюсь только, что так и не поняли, за что.

----------


## jozh

> Ведь их за тем туда и послали, не так ли?


 Не так.



> Слава Украине.


 Сегодня особенно!)))

----------


## Morpho

*Но по-настоящему поговорить и рассказать о своих мыслях и чувствах я не могу в силу некоторых объективных причин, о коих умолчу и сейчас.*

Не хочу отвечать в теме, думаю, что, у товарища проблемы иного характера. Но у меня отозвалось. Да, это чувство мне это очень знакомо. Я тоже не могу этого сделать, ибо понимаю, что мало кто способен будет осмыслить то, что я говорю. Уровень развития у всех разный. И это не тот уровень, что связан с образованием, эрудицией, интеллектом. Это уровень доступа к тем знаниям, как устроен мир, и как здесь всё работает. На энергетическом уровне. Когда-то давно я прочитала книгу, но название и автора, к сожалению, не помню. Какая-то американская писательница. Там речь шла о классификации духов, воплотившихся на этой планете. И тезис там исходил из того, что сейчас на Земле так называемых осознанных душ всего порядка 10-20%. Я, прочитав об этом, очень удивилась, и посчитала это какой-то ошибкой. Но со временем я поняла, что имелось в виду. Это можно наблюдать и сейчас в России, в которой СВО поддерживает большая часть населения. Вот кстати, именно населения, потому что обществом этих членов назвать сложно. И ведь слушая их бред, волосы на голове дыбом встают. И страх, что эти твари когда-нибудь тебя покусают. Но, это я обо всех людях, не только о россиянах. А также о тех украинцах, которые испытывают ненависть к любому русскому, не понимая, что не все здесь мыслят одинаково. А даже и понимая, всё равно ненавидят. И таких 80-90%. К сожалению.

----------


## Morpho

> Сегодня особенно!)))


 А что сегодня у вас на болотах? Плановый праздник ракетного обстрела Киева, или пожаров в Москве?

----------


## jozh

> А что сегодня у вас на болотах? Плановый праздник ракетного обстрела Киева, или пожаров в Москве?


 А что? Можно за несколько пожаров получить распад украинской энергетики? Берём не задумываясь!

----------


## Morpho

> А что? Можно за несколько пожаров получить распад украинской энергетики? Берём не задумываясь!


 Для освободятлов вроде тебя ответ на 3:32 мин. Вам не сломить их волю. Вот так вот всё просто.

----------


## Morpho

"Достойный и смелый человек не будет поддерживать зло".

----------


## jozh

А нам и не надо ломать их волю. Пусть дохнут с волевым порывом!)))
Всё-таки посмотрел ролик. Девушка говорит: "Наверное они хотят, чтобы мы выходили на митинги, свергали правительство и т.д." Нет. Мы хотим не этого. Девушка ошибается.

----------


## Morpho

> Нет. Мы хотим не этого. Девушка ошибается.


 Я соглашусь, что такие, как ты, изначально хотели убивать. Но у Пыни и его камарильи план был иной. Начиная войну и называя шайкой наркоманов правительство Украины, они почти были уверены, что их танки выйдут встречать с цветами и российскими флагами, как это было с Крымом. И всё пройдёт так же быстро, без пыли и шума, и никто не успеет опомниться. Позже, нанося ракетные удары по энергетической инфраструктуре, они рассчитывали, что люди не выдержат и выйдут на митинги, требуя мирных переговоров. Но Акела промахнулся. И сейчас его и все его потешные войска возят мордой по украинской земле на глазах у всего мира. Коалиция из 54 стран помогают Украине. А Россия превратилась в страну-изгоя, которую "никто не любит". И теперь, преднамеренно уничтожая мирное население Украины, Пыня мстит за своё унижение. Малодушно, трусливо мстит. И с этого момента ты с полным правом можешь употреблять местоимение "мы".  Да, теперь ваши планы совпадают - это убийство, бессмысленное и беспощадное.

----------


## jozh

> Я соглашусь, что такие, как ты, изначально хотели убивать. Но у Пыни и его камарильи план был иной. Начиная войну и называя шайкой наркоманов правительство Украины, они почти были уверены, что их танки выйдут встречать с цветами и российскими флагами, как это было с Крымом. И всё пройдёт так же быстро, без пыли и шума, и никто не успеет опомниться. Позже, нанося ракетные удары по энергетической инфраструктуре, они рассчитывали, что люди не выдержат и выйдут на митинги, требуя мирных переговоров. Но Акела промахнулся. И сейчас его и все его потешные войска возят мордой по украинской земле на глазах у всего мира. Коалиция из 54 стран помогают Украине. А Россия превратилась в страну-изгоя, которую "никто не любит". И теперь, преднамеренно уничтожая мирное население Украины, Пыня мстит за своё унижение. Малодушно, трусливо мстит. И с этого момента ты с полным правом можешь употреблять местоимение "мы".  Да, теперь ваши планы совпадают - это убийство, бессмысленное и беспощадное.


 Ох, даже не знаю, что делал бы без этого разрешения! Теперь, прям, гора с плеч! Разрешение получено!
Разумеется, для меня великая честь быть единомышленником одному из лучших правителей России за всю её историю.
А насчёт бессмысленности и беспощадности я уже писал и снова повторяю. Готов встать со своей правотой перед Божьим судом.
И абсолютно уверен в том, что выстою и выйду по данному пункту оправданным.

----------


## Morpho

> Готов встать со своей правотой перед Божьим судом.
> И абсолютно уверен в том, что выстою и выйду по данному пункту оправданным.


  :Smile:  Я очень надеюсь, jozh, что суд божий примет во внимание твою откровенную глупость и сочтёт этот факт смягчающим обстоятельством.

----------


## jozh

> Я очень надеюсь, jozh, что суд божий примет во внимание твою откровенную глупость и сочтёт этот факт смягчающим обстоятельством.


 Аминь!)

----------


## Morpho

Уже несколько месяцев посещаю косметологическую клинику, на предмет скульптурного массажа лица и пилинга. Бляяять…. Это пиздец какой-то. На протяжении всего этого времени мне за каким-то хуем включают одну и ту же мелодию. Я спросила на предмет того, чтобы музыку изменить. А они мне ответили, что это запись, которую они могут только отключить. Как вам сервис в лучшей клинике Тулы? А у меня после этой музыки настроение такое, хоть впору в запой уйти. Вот, получите.

----------


## jozh

> Я соглашусь, что такие, как ты, изначально хотели убивать.


 https://youtu.be/geLyXwtZ6dc

----------


## Morpho

> https://youtu.be/geLyXwtZ6dc


 Фразы, вырванные из контекста, не?)

----------


## Morpho

Давно хотела написать об этом здесь…. Но предварительно в Дзене оформила, и сообщение имело общественный резонанс в виде лайков. Я поняла, что дураков в России не так много (я искренне продолжаю на это надеяться), и многие видят то же самое, что и я. А не то, что им Пыня и Ко нарисовали. 
Я начала осторожно, с высказывания, что те немногие россияне, что в противовес выступлениям наших политиков слушают выступления украинских, не могут не заметить, что преимущество на стороне последних. Вот честно, я просто очарована простой искренностью Подоляка, интуицией и офигительным чувством юмора Арестовича, их интеллектом, грамотностью, здравомыслием, чистотой их помыслов. И реально пугает Путин, с его неуместными шутками и лживыми изречениями. С той его речью, где он, с бокалом игристого в руке, и, если кто помнит цитату Ипполита из известного фильма, то это выглядело примерно так:

----------


## Morpho

А что касаемо прихвостней самогО великого геополитика, то тут вообще без комментариев:

----------


## Morpho

Ну ладно, на эту чурхелу не стОит внимание обращать, она за деньги ещё и не то скажет.
Но как мне воспринимать новость о том, что великий Си не захотел встречаться с нашим непутёвым Пыней? И тогда послали второго. Жалкого. Дима-айфончик поехал. И по итогам сообщил, что были, дескать решены задачи экономического характера. А у самого глаза грустные, как у собаки. Которую послали на*уй.

----------


## Morpho

А эти украинцы, слышь-ка, ещё и Зе недовольны, которого сейчас с самим Черчиллем сравнивают. Ну, с его визитом в США в 41-м.

----------


## jozh

> Фразы, вырванные из контекста, не?)


 Не. Хотя, конечно, тебе очень хочется)

----------


## Morpho

> Не. Хотя, конечно, тебе очень хочется)


 Да чего ж мне хочется-то.... Сказал и обрыв, и так на протяжении всего видео. Да я не пытаюсь насильственно удостовериться в своих помыслах, jozh.  :Smile: 
Я не могу понять, зачем это вам.

----------


## jozh

> Да чего ж мне хочется-то.... Сказал и обрыв, и так на протяжении всего видео. Да я не пытаюсь насильственно удостовериться в своих помыслах, jozh. 
> Я не могу понять, зачем это вам.


 А ты попробуй мысленно вставить в "обрыв" такой контекст, чтобы получилось НЕ инфернальненько. Не сможешь.
Там пестес. И вот с этим пестесом наши  воюют. Зачем это нам надо? Чтобы не было пестеса.
Кстати, если немного поищешь, то найдёшь полное видео без всяких обрывов. И сравнишь со своими фантазиями.

----------


## Morpho

> А ты попробуй мысленно вставить в "обрыв" такой контекст, чтобы получилось НЕ инфернальненько. Не сможешь.


 Я смогу. Потому что инфернальность - это искусственный процесс. Это то, что соответствует аркану "Дьявол" в Таро. И означает не что иное, как "ИСКУШЕНИЕ, ЗАВИСИМОСТЬ, ПАДЕНИЕ".  
А вот тебе это сделать действительно сложно. Уровень знаний, ничего не попишешь.

----------


## jozh

Не, хохлизм это точно сумасшествие. О чём гуторит эта женщина? Какой нахрен уровень знаний?
Найди и посмотри полное видео и все вопросы отпадут сами собой.

----------


## Morpho

> Не, хохлизм это точно сумасшествие. О чём гуторит эта женщина? Какой нахрен уровень знаний?
> Найди и посмотри полное видео и все вопросы отпадут сами собой.


 Да простой уровень, jozh, один из самых наипростейших) Он состоит в том, что убивать и нападать - это неправильно. Что имперское сознание приведёт вас  к исходу  "хочу быть владычицей морской") А именно разбитое корыто.

----------


## Morpho

Посмотрите этот фильм, прошу вас. Может, что-то внутри вас дрогнет и вы поймёте, что идётё тем путём, каким должно. 
В любом случае, всем счастливого Рождества! Будьте счастливы.

----------


## Morpho

> Может, что-то внутри вас дрогнет и вы поймёте, что идётё тем путём, каким должно.


 НЕ тем

----------


## Morpho

Предыдущий был унылый. Давайте лучше посмотрим эту историю Чарльза Диккенса в этом исполнении:

----------


## jozh

> ...Арестовича, их интеллектом, грамотностью, здравомыслием, чистотой их помыслов.]


 Вот за это спасибо! Давно я не испытывал восторг в чистом виде))) Смотри на чистоту помыслов твоего Арестовича! И не говори, что и это вырвано из контекста!))))
https://peremogi.livejournal.com/64450975.html

----------


## jozh

> ...Может, что-то внутри вас дрогнет и вы поймёте...


 Постоянно вздрагиваю, когда вспоминаю глум украинствующих по поводу одесских "жареных колорадов" и донецких детей на Аллее ангелов.

----------


## Morpho

Определи визуально ложь, обоснуй и выдвини своё опровержение. На основании этого видео:

----------


## jozh

Ээээ... А зачем мне это нужно? Ложь идеологии, ложь пропаганды, лживость украинства как явления, не определяется на основании одного видео. И даже двух. И даже трёх. Эта ложь разлита в энергетике всего, связянного с. В совокупности. И должна быть обезврежена.

----------


## Morpho

Господи, завтра ещё один денёк и выходные. Так тяжело, как сейчас, мне не было даже в 2020, когда умер мой муж. Тогда была какая-то надежда, что закончится пандемия, откроют границы, я буду путешествовать, и моя боль, рано или поздно, уйдёт. Но на смену одной боли пришла другая – ещё более сильная. Почти невыносимая. От осознания того, что происходит, меня разрывает на части. Эта моя невольная сопричастность к убийству не даёт мне спокойно жить. Не получается. Теперь я навсегда повязана кровью с диктатором - по факту рождения в этой убогой стране. 
Обложка английской версии The Week изображает собравшихся за рождественским столом европейских лидеров, а за окном полутораметровый щелкун Пэтриотов пинает снеговика в шапке цвета украинского флага. Хороший фильм есть по этому поводу к Рождеству, про злобного Гринча, которого никто не любил, и он мстил, стараясь посильнее напакостить жителям города. И вот ему 70. А он до сих пор так и не понял, что насильно мил не будешь. И не каждый настолько труслив и глуп, чтобы подчиняться воле какого-то старого свихнувшегося мудака.

----------


## Remarque

> Господи, завтра ещё один денёк и выходные. Так тяжело, как сейчас, мне не было даже в 2020, когда умер мой муж. Тогда была какая-то надежда, что закончится пандемия, откроют границы, я буду путешествовать, и моя боль, рано или поздно, уйдёт. Но на смену одной боли пришла другая – ещё более сильная. Почти невыносимая. От осознания того, что происходит, меня разрывает на части. Эта моя невольная сопричастность к убийству не даёт мне спокойно жить. Не получается. Теперь я навсегда повязана кровью с диктатором - по факту рождения в этой убогой стране. 
> Обложка английской версии The Week изображает собравшихся за рождественским столом европейских лидеров, а за окном полутораметровый щелкун Пэтриотов пинает снеговика в шапке цвета украинского флага. Хороший фильм есть по этому поводу к Рождеству, про злобного Гринча, которого никто не любил, и он мстил, стараясь посильнее напакостить жителям города. И вот ему 70. А он до сих пор так и не понял, что насильно мил не будешь. И не каждый настолько труслив и глуп, чтобы подчиняться воле какого-то старого свихнувшегося мудака.


 Это всё малодушие с твоей стороны, Морфо. Тебе давно уже пора понять, что всё идёт своим чередом, и ни ты, ни я, ни кто-либо другой ничего изменить не может. Верующие говорят, что на всё воля Божья. И на правление Путина тоже. Странно, что ты, несмотря на все свои убеждения, ещё так и не пришла к этой очевидной мысли. Поэтому для начала перестань смотреть свои украинские передачи, от них всё равно идёт один негатив. 

Не призываю тебя слушать российские новости. Просто включи сериал или ужастик, завари себе горячий чай и расслабься, как и сам Ремарк. Уход Путина от власти ничего особо не изменит. Во-первых, потому что у него есть двойники на всякие пожарные. Во-вторых, потому что все его потенциальные наследники на пост президента типа Шойгу, Медведева, Мишустина, Лаврова или даже Кадырова, за спецоперацию обеими руками. И это правильно. Это хорошо. Хохлорейх нужно полностью и бесповоротно денацифицировать, вернув с состав России не только Донбасс и Запорожье с Херсонской областью, но и вообще всю Восточную и Юговосточную Украину. Да и северную тоже. Ну и ненькину западенцию натовским странам тоже отдавать нет никакого смысла. Нужно просто депортировать оттуда всех бандерлогов на польские грядки с клубникой. Грязный сапог пана уже заждался их самостийных рож :Wink:

----------


## Morpho

Remarque, а зачем тогда тот, по чьей воле всё происходит, наделил нас чувствами и эмоциями? Чтобы бесстрастно пить чай и смотреть сериалы, максимально равнодушно реагируя на происходящее? Радоваться, что тебе тепло и хорошо, наблюдая, как другие мучаются без света и воды? Это и есть твой бог? Тогда мне с таким "создателем" точно не по пути. 
Второй абзац твоего повествования оставляю открытым, позже прокомментирую, сейчас уже нет времени.

----------


## Morpho

Всех с наступающим.

----------


## Remarque

Тебя тоже с Hаступающим, Морфо!

----------


## Remarque

> Remarque, а зачем тогда тот, по чьей воле всё происходит, наделил нас чувствами и эмоциями? Чтобы бесстрастно пить чай и смотреть сериалы, максимально равнодушно реагируя на происходящее? Радоваться, что тебе тепло и хорошо, наблюдая, как другие мучаются без света и воды?


 Это возмездие за многолетние годы страданий жителей Донбасса. Жители Украины ежемесячно финансировали из своих доходов действия украинской армии за счёт военного налога, не особо по этому поводу протестуя, тем самыми став соучастниками преступного киевского режима.

----------


## Remarque



----------


## Remarque



----------


## jozh

> Это возмездие...


 https://ibb.co/2YW8v69

----------


## Morpho

В общем, зря я вчера попёрлась с родственниками НГ отмечать, ни к чему хорошему это не привело, только переругались. Даже не спорили уже, а именно ругались. Я больше всех. Тем более, что уже пошла накрученная – знала, что 31.12 Украину снова закидывают ракетами. 
И когда услышала, что все верят в победу и молятся за президента… ну, тут уж сами понимаете, не удержалась от комментариев. Закончилось тем, что я зачем-то вспомнила, что всегда считала сомнительным моё пребывание на этой планете, с его крайне агрессивным населением, неспособным к адекватному осознанию происходящего и стремлениям насильственного характера. Потом пообещала всем присутствующим горячую путёвку в адское пекло и сотни лет раскаяния в совершённых злодеяниях. В итоге, каждый остался при своём мнении, а я решила для себя минимизировать общение с ними. Уже и телефон отключила, чтобы не звонили. 
Ах, да. Мама моя не преминула меня уличить в том, что когда-то, бог знает в каком году, когда мы ещё жили вместе, я играла в игру, и долго не могла пройти одно место, меня убивали. И она взяла на себя смелость посоветовать мне, как лучше обойти противника. На что ей было предложено не вмешиваться в процесс.) И вот тогда она вдруг поняла, что я тогда ещё подсела на игры с элементами насилия и жестокости, и поэтому сегодня так агрессивно реагирую на реальность. Это я агрессивно реагирую??? В вашего молчаливого (или не очень) согласия и одобрения Мариуполь полностью стёрт с лица земли. Люди остались без жилья, сотни раненых и убитых. А я агрессивная??? Ох, лол… Кстати, судя по её описанию, игра эта была из какой-то частью Tomb Raider. Ну, насколько она жестока, судить специалистам. Но я так не считаю.

----------


## Morpho

Ох, Ваня… Зная твою манеру преждевременно удалять свои сообщения, я уже их просто заранее сохраняю, если не могу ответить сразу. 

Ты знаешь, Фейгин, Оксимирон и другие – люди публичные, их мнение слышат многие, и поэтому, возможно, украинцы будут относиться к ним более снисходительно. А меня кто слышит? Ну, комментирую что-то в Дзене, здесь пишу. На работе говорю открыто, родственники знают мою позицию. И всё. Я неизвестный человек. Ну, да ладно. Карму мою этот пересидент всё-таки подпортил, как не крути. Не поверишь, больше всего в жизни боялась такого грехопадения, как убийство. За детей своих нерождённых каялась. А тут на тебе – этот дебил решил сыграть со мной злую шутку, и от имени моей страны (а значит, и меня) убивает всех, кого не попадя. И своих, и чужих. И вот тут назревает вопрос: "А за чей счёт банкет?" Извините, я не подписывалась. Я не хочу никого убивать, мне бы осторожно дожить свой век, чтобы больше никому ничего не испортить. И меня совсем не радует геополитический размах этого невменяемого правителя. 
И знаешь, ваши люди не все такие, как ты, Арестович, или Гордон. Я недавно увидела в Дзене статейку одной дамы, которую иногда почитываю. И знаешь, напрягло. Вот та самая статейка:

"Неугомонный не дремлет враг". Новый тренд в сетевых знакомствах
Добрый день, драгоценные! И сразу же хочу предупредить - "будьте бдительны", потому что... А впрочем, читайте!
Написала мне милая женщина. Назовем ее Ира. И сразу же огорошила кучей восклицательных и вопросительных знаков, дескать, Юлечка, что же такое делается?! Я за один день гамму всяческих чувств пережила, в основном, негативных. А дело в том, что (продолжу от третьего лица).
В воскресенье немного приболевшей Ире было грустно. Поэтому она зашла на сайт знакомств и среди массы "серых личностей" увидела Дмитрия. С синей галочкой в анкете (значит - фото подтверждено). Дмитрий был всего на четыре года старше - 46 лет - симпатичный, судя по фото, веселый и даже спортсмен (там такой плечевой пояс, восхитилась поначалу Ира). Короче...
Попереписывались они немного, всего-то три часа, после чего Дмитрий предложил Ире перейти в Телеграм. Дескать, зачем тут время терять? Давай сразу найдемся там? И договоримся о личной встрече. День сегодня выходной и проч. Может, по кофейку? Ира перешла в мэссенджер и написала ему "привет" (чтобы узнал).
Аватарка в профиле была какая-то другая. Но Иру это не смутило, потому что в анкете на сайте Дмитрий был "как живой". Да еще и с ямочками на щеках! Да еще так искренне, "шутейно" писал, что тоже очень-очень одинок и хотел бы поскорее "подругу жизни" найти. На нее Ира и повелась.
После "привета" Дмитрий ничего не написал. И Ира снова пошла на сайт, где увидела от него сразу пять пропущенных сообщений, мол, ну, что "русская ов.ца, игнорировать меня вздумала?". "Хотя нет, вижу, что уже написала. Что, не хватает теперь у вас мужиков? Еще меньше будет, поверь". Ира испугалась так, что не почувствовала под собой ног!
Потому что часом ранее все-все про себя Дмитрию сообщила: и где живет, и что племянник ушел воевать, потому что Дмитрий пожаловался, что его по состоянию здоровья на фронт не берут - "нога в августе сломана была".
Ира быстренько удалила анкету на сайте и пошла проверить Телеграм! А там - уже по пятки в национальной символике! - он ее ждал, ее "новый герой". С сообщениями на его родном языке, что если она вздумает ему не отвечать, он ее непременно найдет! Потому что теперь он даже вошел в азарт, вот как ему хочется ее "хорошенько наказать".
Анкета пользователя по вашей жалобе будет проверена, ответила ей техподдержка сайта.
А толку-то? Сама виновата, считает она. Думала, что он - свой.

----------


## Morpho

Что конкретно напрягло меня в этом "мстителе". Будь я на месте этой Иры, то не испытала бы страха, что меня найдут, догонят и поймают. Напрягает сам факт того, что у чела настолько съехали мозги, что он вообще такой хернёй занимается. Нет, мы можем его понять. Но не до такой степени. Давайте будем адекватны, и воздержимся от таких крайностей. Надо сохранять рассудок – это сейчас главное. И просто методично отделять зерна от плевел. То есть, есть те, кто "за", и те, кто "против". И всё. Сейчас время чёткого разделения, и ничего личного. Мир снова вынужден прибегнуть к дуальности.

----------


## Morpho

Remarque. Хотела обсудить твой второй абзац, но перечитав, поняла, что абзац – он и есть абзац. Нечего обсуждать.
Кстати, выложенные тобой видео потрясают степенью нелогичности всей той системы, которую ты поддерживаешь. Вот это, например. Про дядю вову и иже с ним. Страшно, что детям это навязывают, с их неокрепшей психикой. "21 век настал, шар земной от войн устал…" Позвольте поинтересоваться, а кто же всё-таки на кого напал и развязал полномасштабную войну? Для меня и всего мира меня это очевидно – Россия напала на Украину. Опровергни мои слова, если это не так. Дальше что-то про гегемона, который уже достал населения ВСЕГО (!) шара. Но позвольте, как же так? Насколько мне известно, сейчас население всего земного шара (за исключением немногих неразвитых стран Африки и стран, чей режим признан террористическим) ПРОТИВ действия РФ. Так о чём детки поют?) Что на видео демонстрируют? И я по-прежнему жду тебя на территории любимой тобой страны, чтобы вместе насладиться бавовной, когда она начнётся. А она начнётся, поверь.

----------


## Morpho

Remarque. 
И ещё дна тема, волнующая меня, как гражданина России. Ты, как я поняла, тоже считаешь себя русским. Тогда это наша общая тема. Итак, вопрос. На протяжении 20 с лишним лет его правления у нас не было прав, но нам позволяли жить какой-то своей частной жизнью – поездки за границу, покупка имущества в любой точке мира и т. д. Ну ладно, жили. И вот сейчас, в 22-м году, нам вдруг говорят, что, дескать, мы тут решили, что вы все должны сдохнуть. Есть у нас армия, говорят, и вы не должны ни коем образом её дискредитировать. Но она не справляется. Поэтому сдохнуть должны именно вы. И на встрече с фейковыми матерями, чьи сыновья сейчас якобы в Украине, наш упырь вещает, что, они и так спивались. А здесь смысл. Умереть за родину– это единственно правильный выбор, который приравнивает их к героическому подвигу, на уровне защиты своей земли, на которую, напомню, никто не нападал. Объясни это, прошу тебя.

----------


## Morpho



----------


## Morpho

Особенно забавляет использование одних и тех же лиц для различных съёмок в совершенно несопоставимых историях. 
Русские, какие же вы лохи.

----------


## Remarque

> Позвольте поинтересоваться, а кто же всё-таки на кого напал и развязал полномасштабную войну? Для меня и всего мира меня это очевидно – Россия напала на Украину. Опровергни мои слова, если это не так


 Ну да, Морфо, это безусловно не так, в новостях ешё с 2014-го года появлялись сообщения, что украинская армия периодически обстреливала приграничные територии России, а это casus belli не только для России, но и для западных стран.

----------


## jozh

> Опровергни мои слова, если это не так.


 Абсолютно однозначно опровергается, но ты упорно делаешь вид, что этого нет и выглядишь очень, очень глупо.
 Заместитель директора департамента информации МИД Китая Чжао Лицзянь: "1987 - 2017 годы. США развязали 10 войн, 6 миллионов погибших, Получили за это 0 санкций"
Вот ОБ ЭТОМ поют дети "с неокрепшей психикой", глупая, глупая Морфо!

----------


## Morpho

> Ну да, Морфо, это безусловно не так, в новостях ешё с 2014-го года появлялись сообщения, что украинская армия периодически обстреливала приграничные територии России, а это casus belli не только для России, но и для западных стран.


 А можно уточнить? Какие конкретно территории Украина обстреливала? Начиная с 2014?

----------


## Morpho

> Заместитель директора департамента информации МИД Китая Чжао Лицзянь: "1987 - 2017 годы. США развязали 10 войн, 6 миллионов погибших, Получили за это 0 санкций"
> Вот ОБ ЭТОМ поют дети "с неокрепшей психикой", глупая, глупая Морфо!


 jozh, меня не интересует мнение Китая. Их экономика на 95% зависит от США. 
"Неокрепшая психика" - это бич России, включая тебя. Люди, которые ничего не могут, но на многое претендуют - идиоты.

----------


## jozh

> насладиться бавовной, когда она начнётся. А она начнётся, поверь.


 Так вот же она!
https://nnils.livejournal.com/4941431.html

----------


## jozh

> jozh, меня не интересует мнение Китая.


 Это не мнение Китая, это реальность, изложенная китайским политиком. А раз это реальность, то неважно, кто именно её излагает. Хоть зимбабвийский погонщик слонов. Это РЕАЛЬНОСТЬ, Морфо, понимаешь?

----------


## Remarque

> А можно уточнить? Какие конкретно территории Украина обстреливала? Начиная с 2014?


 https://www.1tv.ru/news/2014-07-13/3...shiy_i_ranenye

13 июля 2014 год Снаряды, выпущенные с Украины, угодили в жилые дома на территории России, есть погибший и раненые 

В Ростовской области, на границе с Украиной, в городе Донецке погиб местный житель. В его дом попал снаряд, прилетевший с территории сопредельной Луганской области. Первому каналу удалось получить фотографии с места событий. На них видна большая воронка, в доме выбиты стекла.

Сообщается, что со стороны Украины на территорию Донецка Ростовской области попали три снаряда.

Всё случилось этим утром. В районах частной застройки упали и разорвались несколько фугасов. Разрушены два дома - под обломками одного из них и погиб мужчина. Так же, по нашей информации, два человека получили ранения. Уже работают следователи, возбуждено уголовное дело по статье "Убийство, совершённое общественно опасным способом".

О ситуации рассказали в областной администрации. "Сегодня, 13 июля, в 9 часов 20 минут утра с территории Украины на территорию России, на окраину города Донецка, по адресу улица Балтийская попал снаряд, который уничтожил два жилых частных дома. Погиб, вероятнее всего, хозяин дома, 67 года рождения. В настоящее время на месте ЧП работает следственная группа. Нужно разобраться с этим снарядом — что это был за снаряд. Помимо двух домов, больше разрушений нет", - сообщил помощник замгубернаторо Ростовской области Александр Титов.

У мужчины, который погиб в результате обстрела, остались четверо детей.

Российский Донецк - приграничный город, по другую сторону находится украинский населённый пункт Изварино и одноимённый погранпереход, за который с переменным успехом бьются ополчение и украинская армия. Жители (их в Донецке около 50 тысяч) сообщают, что артобстрелы по ту сторону границы, но вблизи их домов происходят постоянно.

Реакция нашего МИД: замминистра Григорий Карасин в интервью агентству РИА Новости заявил, что ответ России на инцидент в Ростовской области будет жёстким и решительным. Ещё накануне, после того как наш погранотряд во время планового обхода участка границы попал под обстрел (огонь открыли с украинской территории), МИД России заявил, что если подобные провокации повторятся, мы оставляем за собой право принять все предусмотренные законом меры для защиты своей территории и обеспечения безопасности своих граждан.

----------


## Remarque

У России были все основания уже тогда по полной программе утюжить укрофашистов, желательно ковровыми бомбардировками, как это делали американцы в Ираке.

----------


## Morpho

> https://www.1tv.ru/news/2014-07-13/3...shiy_i_ranenye
> 
> 13 июля 2014 год Снаряды, выпущенные с Украины, угодили в жилые дома на территории России, есть погибший и раненые 
> 
> В Ростовской области, на границе с Украиной, в городе Донецке погиб местный житель.


 13 июля 2014 год Снаряды, выпущенные с Украины, угодили в жилые дома на территории России, есть погибший и раненые

В Ростовской области, на границе с Украиной, в городе Донецке
Лол, "Ростовской области, на границе с Украиной, в городе Донецке"
Донецк – это ростовская область? По-моему, это территория Украины. Нет?) Давай так, по каждому факту ты даёшь опровержение. Итак, Донецк – это территория… чьей страны?

----------


## Morpho

Оу, оказывается, есть такой городок, а ну-ка, подожди, посмотрю, что у этих имбецилов там случилось, в 2014.

----------


## Remarque

> Но позвольте, как же так? Насколько мне известно, сейчас население всего земного шара (за исключением немногих неразвитых стран Африки и стран, чей режим признан террористическим) ПРОТИВ действия РФ


 
Да нет, Морфо, у тебя неточная инфа со лживых украинских сайтов. Реальность совсем иная. В том-то и дело, что большинство людей НЕ против действий России. Берём, к примеру, резолюцию Генеральной Ассамблеи ООН ES-11/1 от 2-го марта 2022-го года после начала спецоперации. Итак, какие же страны не высказались против России? Китай, Индия, Армения, Казахстан, ЮАР, Монголия и многие другие. Это для тебя террористические страны, да? Большинство азиатских стран не осудило действия России. О чём это говорит? Ты считать умеешь? Большинство жителей этого мира живёт именно в Азии. Берём, к примеру Китай с Индией. В каждой из этих стран живёт примерно по 1,4 миллиарда человек. Итак, простой подсчёт: Китай + Индия + Пакистан + Бангладеш + Иран =? Сколько будет? Ты же вроде сильна в математике? Около 3,5 миллиарда человек. Можно добавить ещё другие азиатские и африканские страны, которые не осудили действия России. Тогда получится более 4-х миллардов, а значит, это уже будет больше половины населения планеты. У тебя ещё вопросы по этому подсчёту будут? А западные страны ЕС, США, Канада, Автралия, Новая Зеландия и Япония все вместе еле-еле наберут один-единственный миллиард. То есть, они будут в явном меньшинстве. Так что не выдавай больше желаемое за действительное, а опирайся на реальные факты, а не на домыслы украинских фашистов.

----------


## jozh

> Донецк – это ростовская область?


 https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%94...1%D1%82%D1%8C)

----------


## Morpho

Не, ну это конечно. Житель погиб. Прям катастрофа. Особенно на фоне того, что был нелегитимным образом отжат Крым. Что криминальный российский анклав охватил Донецкую и Луганскую область, внедрив в неё свои войска и 8 лет навязывал свои политические измышления. Что и этого оказалось мало, и в ответ на сопротивление Украины, было совершено  полномасштабное вторжение российских войск, с целью оккупации и навязывания своего тухлого и неуместного (как носить одни и же трусы 22 года, не чувствуя их затхлости) образа правления.

----------


## Remarque

Более того, в западных странах живёт немало беженцев из азиатских стран. А в будущем, по западным же подсчётам, они будут составлять большинство западноевропейских государств. Эти беженцы точно не против России. Для них главный враг - это США. У меня на курсах целая группа женщин из Ирана, Ирака, Сирии, Афганистана 30-50-ти лет, которым я преподаю немецкий. Скажи мне кто твой друг, и я скажу, кто ты. Для них это очевидно. Раз Штаты, которых они винят в разрушении их стран, поддерживают украинцев, значит, и украинцы плохие.

----------


## jozh

> Не, ну это конечно. Житель погиб. Прям катастрофа. Особенно на фоне того, что был нелегитимным образом отжат Крым. Что криминальный российский анклав охватил Донецкую и Луганскую область, внедрив в неё свои войска и 8 лет навязывал свои политические измышления. Что и этого оказалось мало, и в ответ на сопротивление Украины, было совершено  полномасштабное вторжение российских войск, с целью оккупации и навязывания своего тухлого и неуместного (как носить одни и же трусы 22 года, не чувствуя их затхлости) образа правления.


 Бгг!

----------


## Morpho

> Более того, в западных странах живёт немало беженцев из азиатских стран. А в будущем, по западным же подсчётам, они будут составлять большинство западноевропейских государств. Эти беженцы точно не против России. Для них главный враг - это США.


 Ну надо же. Давай-ка проанализируем всё то, что написано выше. На Западе живёт немало беженцев из азиатских стран, которые поддерживают нашего диктатора, и прям против-против США.  Ок. Только почему-то эти бедолаги живут сейчас не в России, а в Европе. А Европа что? Правильно, всегда не противоречила США. И вот живут они, на вражеской территории и страдают от европейских подачек.

----------


## Morpho

> Да нет, Морфо, у тебя неточная инфа со лживых украинских сайтов. Реальность совсем иная. В том-то и дело, что большинство людей НЕ против действий России.


 Да? Вот это странно. Особенно, если учесть, все те люди, которых мы знали здесь - Ваня, Юнити и другие - против. И все те, которых я знала, как публичных личностей - Комаров, Брейндит, Данилко - тоже против. А кто за? Назови, чтобы не быть голословным.

----------


## Remarque

> Ну надо же. Давай-ка проанализируем всё то, что написано выше. На Западе живёт немало беженцев из азиатских стран, которые поддерживают нашего диктатора, и прям против-против США.  Ок. Только почему-то эти бедолаги живут сейчас не в России, а в Европе. А Европа что? Правильно, всегда не противоречила США. И вот живут они, на вражеской территории и страдают от европейских подачек.


  Мы же тут с арабами без дела не сидим, а организуемся и ведём подрывную деятельность. Со временем захватим власть в стране и попросимся в состав России на правах Германской Народной Республики. Работа уже вовсю кипит. :Wink:

----------


## Morpho

> Мы же тут с арабами без дела не сидим, а организуемся и ведём подрывную деятельность. Со временем захватим власть в стране и попросимся в состав России на правах Германской Народной Республики. Работа уже вовсю кипит.


  :Big Grin:  Ладно, 5 баллов за чувство юмора.  :Smile:

----------


## Remarque

> Да? Вот это странно. Особенно, если учесть, все те люди, которых мы знали здесь - Ваня, Юнити и другие - против. И все те, которых я знала, как публичных личностей - Комаров, Брейндит, Данилко - тоже против. А кто за? Назови, чтобы не быть голословным.


  Ваня, Юнити, Комаров, Брейднит, Данилко... Да уж, негусто. По пальцам в прямом смысле слова пересчитать можно. Да и все с психическими отклонениями, бедолаги :Cool:  Ну да ладно. У меня даже на курсе людей, которые на стороне России, на порядок больше.

----------


## Morpho

Ох, Remarque. Я отдаю себе отчет, что людей, которые проживают на территории Украины и при это желают воссоединиться с Россией, на порядок больше мной указанных. 
А в чём проблема? Чемодан-вокзал-Россия. Велкам в великую и могучую. Все те деньги, которые сейчас тратятся Путиным на войну, могли бы уйти на покупку жилья всем желающим съехать из ненавистной им страны. И хватило бы, поверь. Чтобы каждого (не семью даже, а каждого) поселить в коттедже кв/м на 100, как минимум. 
Так почему нельзя решить вопрос цивилизованно, как в европейских странах? Создать программу переселения, социальные выплаты, помощь государства.

----------


## Morpho

И вот продолжу, Remarque.
Путину почему-то хочется тратить деньги именно на войну, убивая тысячи украинских солдат и десятки тысяч своих (потому что оружие США оказалось гораздо эффективнее российской трухи). Путину не жалко гражданского населения Украины, и своего гражданского населения. Так чего хочет Путин? Как ты думаешь? Если думаешь вообще.

----------


## Morpho

Уникально то, как веселиться вся эта маразота, когда их имбецил бомбит гражданскую инфраструктуру Украины. Я полночи слушала, как взрываются их грёбаные фейеры, и думала, что скоро, совсем скоро они будут слушать те же хлопки. Только они уже не будут праздничными.
Мне третью ночь подряд снится война. Я уже писала, что сны эти были и раньше. Но это было в другой жизни. Я пережила не одну войну, и вот сейчас я чувствую приближение другой. Она пока неясна, удалена, это отголоски. Я видела себя в другом городе России (предположительно Казань), со своей матерью. И мы стояли на горе, и наблюдали, как где-то далеко что-то взрывается. Потом Израиль. Снова гора. Мы снова вместе, хотим взобраться, чтобы вымолить прощение, за причинённое зло. Мне важно, чтобы она поняла. И тогда я смогу её уберечь.

----------


## jozh

Ага, решить цивилизованно, вывезти оттуда всех, кто проявляет хоть какой-нибудь намёк на здравомыслие и оставить там вечно майданящий свинарник из западных марионеток? Всех этих обезьян, хаотично расшвыривающих гранаты? Нафиг-нафиг! Только разорять до конца, чтобы никогда не оправились!

----------


## Morpho

Не мой мир, не моя страна, не моя планета. 
Я не оставлю здесь тех, за кого в ответе. Это моя мать, слава богу, других нет. 
Но оставаться с вами - для меня окунуться в лужу с дерьмом. 
Мне кое-что здесь нравилось - игры, еда, алкоголь, природа. 
И не нравилось основное - люди. 
Агрессивные, заумные настолько, что не видите истины, завистливые, неадекватные, не способные к милосердию.

----------


## Morpho

Ну что, же, Израиль. Мама будет рада. Отец тоже, уже на том свете. Всю жизнь хотел переехать, а умер в России.

----------


## jozh

> И не нравилось основное - люди. 
> Агрессивные, заумные настолько, что не видите истины, завистливые, неадекватные, *не способные к милосердию.*


 


> Не, ну это конечно. Житель погиб. Прям катастрофа.


 И НИ-КА-КИХ противоречий. Верно?)))

----------


## Morpho

Вот не знаю, с такими симптомами уже нужно обращаться к психиатру, или пока терпимо…
Или это не симптомы, и вообще, всё ок,, а не нормально для тех, кто пытаются лбом пробить закрытую дверь.
В общем, звонит тётя. Уже дней пять. После последней нашей беседы и расстановки позиций по Украине, я, как и писала ранее, ограничила общение. Тем более, что были произнесены слова, что дескать, ни у одного из её сыновей даже мысли не возникло о том, чтобы избежать мобилизацию. Хотя, что-то я очень сомневаюсь, что их призовут. Где это видано, чтобы крупный бизнесмен и заводчик сам, добровольно, попёрся воевать. Или брат его родной (мой двоюродный), айтишник, тоже работающий на себя, пошёл туда же. Но тем не менее, с пафосом произносит, что она воспитала достойных людей. На что я ответила, что, скорее, послушных рабов системы она воспитала. И вот этот мой второй брат, этот достойный человек, сейчас очень сильно почему-то напрягся. Ну понятно, он, конечно, достойный, но не дурачок. Квартирку, опять же, только-только рядом со мной приобрели (по стоимости, кстати, почти 10 млн руб). И паникуют. А я психую. Через мать с ними общаюсь. Говорю, что если он немедленно не покинет Россию, и решит своё достоинство в жизнь воплотить, то потом пусть на похороны даже не зовут, не приду. Я к чему про стоимость квартиры написала… Деньги у людей есть, и квартиру могли бы купить (а уж тем более, снять) в другой стране, это для них не проблема. Люди покидали Россию в куда более худших условиях – без денег, без загранпаспортов, без каких-либо навыков для заработка. Ох… ладно…
А симптомы такие. Это и раньше было, а теперь обострилось настолько, что я реально испытываю душевные муки, когда меня очень настойчиво призывают к общению. Вот, например, этот мой мужчина… Не хотела писать, но он довёл меня до такого состояния, что я думала, меня внутри разорвёт. Я даже просила его, чтобы он оставил меня в покое, не мучал. Для меня это и правда адово пекло, когда кто-то начинает методично звонить, когда я этого не хочу. Или того хуже, заявиться, когда говоришь, не приходи. И почему-то у меня уходят силы в этот момент. И если я не захлопнусь, как моллюск в раковине, не спрячусь, не залягу на дно, то мне кажется, что я немедленно сойду с ума.
И вот она звонит, а я не отвечаю. Потом звонит моей матери и часами выговаривает ей.
Боже, когда я останусь одна и просто отдохну от всех. В тишине.

----------


## Morpho

Что-то вспомнилось - был на старом форуме человек, с такими же симптомами. В процессе общения выяснилось. У него тоже возникало желание закрыться, если кто-то проявлял излишнюю настойчивость и напор. Кстати, это был самый глубокий из всех прибывающих на том и этом сайтах, буквально в душу заполз). Рак, что тут скажешь. )

----------


## Morpho

> И НИ-КА-КИХ противоречий. Верно?)))


 Масштабы несопоставимы, об этом была речь, насколько я помню.
Ах уж это русское милосердие - оккупировать чужие территории, внедрить в мозг тупых обитателей мысли о свободе, чтобы потом этой свободы лишить, погрузив на десятилетия во тьму.

----------


## jozh

> Масштабы несопоставимы, об этом была речь, насколько я помню.
> Ах уж это русское милосердие - оккупировать чужие территории, внедрить в мозг тупых обитателей мысли о свободе, чтобы потом этой свободы лишить, погрузив на десятилетия во тьму.


 О, да! Тьма кромешнейшая - лишить долбоёбов возможности ходить с кастрюлями на головах и намазывать себе кетчупом промежности!)))) Думаешь, им нужна другая свобода? Нет. Только в стойло. Без вариантов.

----------


## jozh

Свобода в украинцах порождает идиотизм нереальный, невозможный. Такой запредельно-дикий, что хочется ущипнуть себя и проснуться. Потому что в реальности такого НЕ БЫВАЕТ! Не должно быть такого на свете.
Вот, купи себе сувенир. Чтобы в дальнейшем анамнез стал однозначным.
https://t.me/dtlive/67818?single

----------


## Ваня :)

> Вот, купи себе сувенир. Чтобы в дальнейшем анамнез стал однозначным.
> https://t.me/dtlive/67818?single


 О, Кришна! jozh'ик. Я вот не пойму, те, кто курируют "перемоги" такие же умные, как ты? Или все таки не такие, но очень дорожат такой умной аудиторией, как ты? )

Давай уж лучше про синичек и биолаборатории... )

https://www.youtube.com/shorts/TuG69dgPEQ8?app=desktop




> ...и намазывать себе кетчупом промежности!


 О, Кришна, снова! А это что за история???? ) Просветите меня! )

-----

А и правда... Remarque и jozh'ик... Как вы это прокомментируете???? (Я конкретно это видео не смотрел, но знаю, о чем речь... ))




> 


 Ну, да... Никак...  :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

> Свобода в украинцах порождает идиотизм нереальный, невозможный. Такой запредельно-дикий, что хочется ущипнуть себя и проснуться. Потому что в реальности такого НЕ БЫВАЕТ! Не должно быть такого на свете.


 У нас с тобой разные понятия об идиотизме. Но я и никогда не верила во что-то "вусмерть". Я либо знала, либо нет. Например, я всегда знала, что религия – это опиум для народа. С детства. Это знание родилось вместе со мной. Я не разбивала лоб поклонами и не придерживалась лживых обрядов. Людские "подсластители" жизни мне чужды, как и их страх смерти (что, собственно, и является триггером к религии). Те, уроки, что ты проходишь в этой жизни, я прошла уже давно.  И я точно знала, что такое свобода. Потому что это было стремлением всей моей жизни. Я немного пересолила суп, возможно. Но у меня до сих пор нет сожаления, что я так и не стала мамой. Что пришлось медицинским способом решать проблемы – да, есть. Но я не расстроена тем, что у меня нет детей. 
Теперь об украинцах. Признаться, я с иронией наблюдала за их майданом в 2013. Мне казалось, они не смогут. Я тогда не верила в их силу. Но это было тогда. А сейчас я с удивлением и восхищением наблюдаю совсем других людей. Эта война меняет их. Она меняет весь мир, но их – в первую очередь. Они становятся символом той самой свободы, о которой я мечтала. Я впечатлена их стойкостью и мужеством. Их смелость достигла невероятных высот. То, что я вижу, не может не вызывать уважения к ним. 
Они пройдут эту трансформацию, и это будет болезненно. Но они её пройдут с честью. Я это знаю.

----------


## jozh

> Но они её пройдут с честью. Я это знаю.


 Мне очень хорошо знакома эта потребность. Прокричать лозунги. Напомнить credo. Самому себе, разумеется.
Без иронии говорю. Сам такой. Но. Если лозунги проигрывают реальности, то они работают наоборот. На разрушение того, кто их выкрикивает. Лозунг "Потерь нет". Или "Около 10 тысяч", как сказал человек, блистающий "чистотой помыслов. Реальность: около 700 долбоёбов унавозили собой украинский грунт только в битве за Соледар. За Бахмут будет больше. При таком масштабе самоутилизации просто НЕКОМУ будет проходить что-то там "с честью" или без чести. Будет утилизировано практически ВСЁ экономически-активное мужское население. Я всегда говорил и говорю, что пан Зеленский по итогу своих "политических целесообразностей" получит трижды Героя России!

----------


## jozh

Морфо, я знаю, что ты давно уже не думаешь, а просто выкрикиваешь лозунги и фетишизируешь какое-то своё экзотическое представление о свободе, но ты всё же попробуй.
Вот смотри. В США проживает 16 000000. Ещё раз. ШЕСТНАДЦАТЬ МИЛЛИОНОВ ветеранов боевых действий. Это при том, что последний раз боевые действия на территории США велись... В каком веке? Эти все люди занимались разорением мира. Множества других стран. Список напомнить? Всего 251 эпизод только за последние 30 с небольшим лет. И вот это вот, вот это, является для тебя образцом свободы и демократии?

----------


## Morpho

> Мне очень хорошо знакома эта потребность. Прокричать лозунги. Напомнить credo. Самому себе, разумеется.


 jozh, эта потребность хорошо знакома именно тебе. Просто попробуй понять других. Не судить по себе, нет. А понять других.  Эмпатия, не?

----------


## jozh

Ну какое же "судить по себе"??? Просто соотносить с реальностью. Она общая, не моя и не твоя, а общая для всех.
Объективная реальность. На этом уровне все способны встретиться со всеми. А твоей усталости я сочувствую.

----------


## Morpho

> Ну какое же "судить по себе"??? Просто соотносить с реальностью. Она общая, не моя и не твоя, а общая для всех.
> Объективная реальность. На этом уровне все способны встретиться со всеми. А твоей усталости я сочувствую.


 Усталость действительно становится невыносимой, буквально несопоставимой с жизнью. Но это больше от того, что люди рядом со мной по большей части невменяемые. Впору снова вспомнить притчу об отравленном колодце. Но больше не буду упоминать, это территория Вероники). Так мне когда-то сказали. 
Не спорь со мной, ибо твоя объективная реальность всегда была продуктом пропаганды. Религия, менталитет, уровень сознания – всё это диктуется правящей элитой страны в качестве наживки и заглатывается большинством населения. Поэтому ты никогда не поймёшь, о чём я пытаюсь вам сказать. Как-то прочитала комментарий о том, что военные действия в наше время уместны только в том случае, если на нас напали инопланетные существа. А здесь… Россияне, вам-то это зачем? Вам кушать было нечего? Вам территории не хватало? Вам плохо жилось? Зачем вы сейчас разрушаете Украину, что конкретно каждому из вас это даст? Какой профит? Кремлёвскому лузеру, да, соглашусь, рейтинг бы повысило, если бы не прогадал. А вам лично что даст? Нахуй вам эти территории, разрушенные вами же, и на ваши деньги, в случае победы (которой не будет), восстанавливались? Объясните мне, долбоёбы, ваш грандиозный план. Я вас очень прошу. А то у меня со дня на день мозг взорвётся

----------


## jozh

> Усталость действительно становится невыносимой, буквально несопоставимой с жизнью. Но это больше от того, что люди рядом со мной по большей части невменяемые. Впору снова вспомнить притчу об отравленном колодце. Но больше не буду упоминать, это территория Вероники). Так мне когда-то сказали. 
> Не спорь со мной, ибо твоя объективная реальность всегда была продуктом пропаганды. Религия, менталитет, уровень сознания – всё это диктуется правящей элитой страны в качестве наживки и заглатывается большинством населения. Поэтому ты никогда не поймёшь, о чём я пытаюсь вам сказать. Как-то прочитала комментарий о том, что военные действия в наше время уместны только в том случае, если на нас напали инопланетные существа. А здесь… Россияне, вам-то это зачем? Вам кушать было нечего? Вам территории не хватало? Вам плохо жилось? Зачем вы сейчас разрушаете Украину, что конкретно каждому из вас это даст? Какой профит? Кремлёвскому лузеру, да, соглашусь, рейтинг бы повысило, если бы не прогадал. А вам лично что даст? Нахуй вам эти территории, разрушенные вами же, и на ваши деньги, в случае победы (которой не будет), восстанавливались? Объясните мне, долбоёбы, ваш грандиозный план. Я вас очень прошу. А то у меня со дня на день мозг взорвётся


 Вообще легко. Уже было начал, но ты, как всегда, не стала читать. Как же мне объяснить, если ты не читаешь? Ну давай попробуем так:
"Как-то прочитала комментарий о том, что военные действия в наше время уместны только в том случае, если на нас напали инопланетные существа. А здесь… *Американцы*, вам-то это зачем? Вам кушать было нечего? Вам территории не хватало? Вам плохо жилось? Зачем вы сейчас *(с 2013 года)* разрушаете Украину, что конкретно каждому из вас это даст? Какой профит?  А вам лично что даст? Нахуй вам эти территории, разрушенные вами же, и на ваши деньги, в случае победы (которой не будет), восстанавливались? Объясните мне, долбоёбы, ваш грандиозный план. Я вас очень прошу." Всего лишь 251 эпизод преступного вмешательства США во внутренние дела суверенных государств. А мы эту бешеную шавку, созданную ими должны пристрелить. Чтобы бешенство не распространялось.

----------


## Morpho

Кстати, не помню, писала, или нет. Косметолог, которая мне делала массаж лица, завела со мной разговор по поводу СВО. В общем, мнения наши совпадали, но… Этот вопрос, который она мне задала, он меня реально убил))
Она спросила: "А они (США и Европа) точно не хотят нас поработить?"))
Ахахах)) Рабы спрашивают, а не хотят ли их поработить))

----------


## Morpho

jozh, расскажи, а в том, что у нас (у меня в Туле, например) люди в центре города живут без газа, отапливая дома дровами, Америка виновата?
У нас  в подъезде вторую неделю не моют полы. И песка столько, что уже кучами лежит. Постоянно грязь. Америка виновата. 
Нет средств на восстановление зданий, имеющих историческую ценность. Америка виновата. Кстати, а откуда миллиарды на войну?
В Финляндии снег убирают не только дорог, но и с обочин. У нас завалено всё. На остановках невозможно подойти к транспорту. Америка виновата. 
Продолжать?

----------


## jozh

Продолжай, солнце моё. Продолжай.
Но сколько бы ты ни пыталась заболтать не относящейся к теме хуйнёй, я всё равно раз за разом буду возвращать тебя к главному вопросу. Отвечай только на него, или признай, что пиздаболка.
Итак. Ты понимаешь, что в США живёт 16 млн. ветеранов боевых действий? Чем они занимались при отсутствии собственно боевых действий на территории США? Отвечай прямо, не верти жопой!

----------


## Morpho

> Итак. Ты понимаешь, что в США живёт 16 млн. ветеранов боевых действий? Чем они занимались при отсутствии собственно боевых действий на территории США? Отвечай прямо, не верти жопой!


 Это сведения с сайта перемог?) Тогда нам надо срочно консолидироваться. 
Они несомненно все сейчас дислоцируются в Украине. Все 16 млн. 
Но тогда вопрос. А почему вы всё ещё в Украине?)

----------


## jozh

> Это сведения с сайта перемог?) Тогда нам надо срочно консолидироваться. 
> Они несомненно все сейчас дислоцируются в Украине. Все 16 млн. 
> Но тогда вопрос. А почему вы всё ещё в Украине?)


 Не верти жопой.

----------


## Morpho

У меня была идея усыновить/удочерить ребенка. Ну чтобы сделать что-то полезное в жизни. Несколько месяцев назад я встретила знакомую, которая это сделала. Её дебил лет 14-ти крутился вокруг, не давая нам разговаривать, требуя внимания к себе. Его внешность ужасала меня, а её, похоже, не напрягала вовсе. Я не хочу видеть рядом с собой подобное существо. Я не жестока. Но это не моя карма.

----------


## Morpho

Только два человека, которое меня  будоражат
1.НЮ. Не знакома лично. Но дёргает так, что... что, простите? 
https://yandex.ru/video/preview/3483366133132744335

----------


## Morpho

А со вторым знакома лично. Влад Череватый. 
Ну, думаю, что его улыбка будоражит не только меня)

----------

